# Magical Magpies November/December 2012 Cycle Buddies -Part 3



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in November /December 2012.

Please read the FAQ here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209838.0



Happy Chatting 



[csv=] 
Name , Treatment , D/R , Stimming , EC , ET , OTD , Outcome
Wendywoo07 , IVF , 16th Oct , 4th Nov , 16th Nov , 19th Nov , 3rd Dec ,  
Shellbee , IVF, 31st Oct , 7th Nov , 19th Nov , 25th Nov , 3rd Dec ,  
amy_x , ICSI , 27th Oct , 7th Nov , 21st Nov , 23rd Nov , 5th Dec ,  
Hopeful_emma , ICSI , 22nd Oct , 9th Nov , 19th Nov , 24th Nov , 5th Dec ,  
Poppy33 , ICSI , 22nd Oct , 7th Nov , 21st Nov , 26th Nov , 7th Dec ,  
Mrsc75 , IVF , 21st Oct , 14th Nov , 26th Nov , 28th Nov , 12th Dec ,  
Pixanne , FET , 21st Oct , , , 28th Nov , 12th Dec ,  
Villabird1980 , IVF , 19th Oct , 14th Nov , 26th Nov , 1st Dec , 12th Dec ,  
LucyLu1982 , ICSI , 23rd Oct , 15th Nov , 27th Nov , 2nd Dec , 13th Dec ,  
hiltra , ICSI , 30th Oct , , 28th Nov , 1st Dec , 13th Dec ,  
Lucieb2 , ICSI , , 17th Nov, 28th Nov , 3rd Dec , 13th Dec ,  
LSF2012 , IVF , 2nd Nov , , 30th Nov , 3rd Dec , 14th Dec , 
may2 , IVF , , 23rd Nov , 3rd Dec , 6th Dec , 17th Dec , 
Mrsc78 , ICSI , , 14th Nov , 28th Nov , 2nd Dec , 17th Dec ,  
AggieD , IVF , 1st Nov , 17th Nov , 1st Dec , 4th Dec , 17th Dec , 
Toritot , ICSI , 2nd Nov , 20th Nov , 4th Dec , 9th Dec , 18th Dec , 
HavingitAll, ICSI , 4th Nov , 22nd Nov , 6th Dec , 9th Dec , 20th Dec ,  
Nicky3007 , ICSI , 6th Nov , 20th Nov , 5th Dec , 7th Dec , 21st Dec ,  
Nonnie , ICSI , 4th Nov , 23rd Nov , 5th Dec , 8th Dec , 21st Dec , 
X-raygirl, ICSI , , 27th Nov, 7th Dec , 10th Dec , 21st Dec ,  
davies_nic , ICSI , , , 6th Dec , 8th Dec , 22nd Dec , 
debs_33 , ICSI , 31st Oct , 20th Nov , 5th Dec , 10th Dec , 22nd Dec ,  
Katykate, ICSI , 16th Nov , 26th Nov , 10th Dec , 15th Dec , 25th Dec ,  
L_ouise , ICSI , 6th Nov , 27th Nov , 11th Dec , 14th Dec , 26th Dec , 
vickyroad , IVF , 21st Nov , 28th Nov , 10th Dec , 13th Dec , 26th Dec , 
fields , ICSI , 6th Nov , 27th Nov , 12th Dec , 15th Dec , 26th Dec , 
Jepa , IVF , 1st Nov , 28th Nov , 10th Dec , 13th Dec , 27th Dec ,  
Bina786 , ICSI , 14th Nov , 29th Nov , 12th Dec , 15th Dec , 27th Dec ,  
Sunny12 , ICSI , , , 10th Dec , 14th Dec , 27th Dec , 
Babyjellybaby , ICSI , 4th Nov , 28th Nov , 10th Dec , 15th Dec , 28th Dec ,  
Caro101 , IVF , 3rd Nov , 27th Nov , 14th Dec , 19th Dec , 2nd Jan ,  
Jo1980 , IVF , 16th Nov , 29th Nov , 11th Dec , 16th Dec , 3rd Jan , 
Wombat13 , FET , 31st Oct , 29th Nov , , 18th Dec , 3rd Jan ,  

Nuttynat1982 , IVF , 25th Jan , 14th Feb , 25th Feb , 28th Feb , ,  

[/csv]​


 Honorary Members 

saroly76 , IVF , Recipient pulled out  
nuttynat1982 , IVF , Cancelled due to Christmas Closure 
xxMshellyMxx , ICSI , eggs immature 

If you want to be added let me know 

Sharry xx

​


----------



## Annakin

afternoon ladies and magpies
i havent been able to keep up with all the news - i wasnt able to check the board for a few days as i was away with work and when i got back it was all a bit overwhelming.

but anyway, congrats to all those BFP

and i have to add me to that as well - just got the call from the clinic that my hcg level is 591... 

after so long trying i am speechless!  over the moon but speechless.


----------



## debs_33

Congratulations Annakin - that's wonderful news


----------



## Flo12

Ok if there's no transfer, presumably I don't need to carry on taking possies!


----------



## debs_33

Flo12 - Is everything okay? Did you get your fertilisation results? Wondering why there wouldn't be a transfer.....hope you're okay


----------



## Flo12

They didn't fertilise, it's over no transfer x


----------



## debs_33

I'm so sorry to hear that, gutted must be an understatement! There are no words   take some time and look after each other, life can be cruel. I hope you find some strength and can move forward  

Did they give you a reason hun? Was it because of the trigger? I thought after getting a great number of eggs you were going to be fine.......again I'm really sorry about your outcome x x


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Sharry please can you update my ET to 14th

Thanks!


----------



## Sunny12

Flo - just caught up so so sorry 

Xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

I go away for a couple of hours and there's new bfps and a new home!

Flo, I'm so sorry hon. I got zero fertilisation on my first ivf and it's devastating. Did they say why? We had a completely different picture when we moved onto ICSI. Do you have a follow up booked?

Annakin, congrats! Amazing news!

Lucylu, woo hoo! Congrats.

Sunny, I'm so pleased you have good news!

X-ray girl, lol a bit soon for cravings! Might be worth drinking some isotonic drinks to stave off the ohss!

Louise, try not to get hung up on the 3dt. My clinic prefer to do 3dt where possible. My dd was a 3dt and so was Frostie! 

Fields, it really does only take one! 

Bjb, great news! 

Hello to everyone else and hope you're all full of pma!

Afm, had to go to Mothercare to get a few bits for dd and couldn't resist a peak at the maternity stuff! Don't want to curse it so didn't buy anything.

Oh, and I did a pee stick. Just to check. Again.

X


----------



## fieldofdreams

Flo, I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## may2

Flo- so sorry to hear your news  
May


----------



## L_ouise

*Fields* - aw I'm sorry about your low fertilisation rates... It's so disappointing isn't it  You still have enough for a DET though, so that's something right? xx

*Flo* - oh I'm so very sorry for you  I've experienced the exact same thing three times. Please don't blame yourself and the trigger, if the eggs were mature enough to perform ICSI on then they should have been ok. This can happen completely randomly or it could be something unexpected but completely treatable that has gone wrong. Wait until you have had chance to see what the embryologists have to say before trying to take responsibility - this is NOT your fault.

*Sunny* - I love that you played the cancer card  You embryos sound fab and we'll be doing it together again  In all seriousness, maybe consider counselling for your hubby. Just a session to get all the typical man/balls/masculinity/cancer stuff out and heard and acknowledged by someone who might be able to reassure him xx

*Thanks to all the lovely ladies who replied re the day 3 vs day 5*. If its going to happen, it's going to happen so keeping everything crossed 

The embryologist said I had a 4 cell, a 3 cell and a 2 cell and they need to make 7-9 cell by tomorrow


----------



## X-raygirl

Aww flo   for you and your oh. What a shame, try and take some time out with each other to go through the grieving process of 'what might have been' you need to do that to move on. Get all your questions ready for your follow up appointment when your ready and let this cycle be a learning process. Much love. 

Another bfp! Well done anakin.  

Pixanne... I know! Have to say oddly enough the bloat and the pain has majorly started to subside after the black olive overdose, body must've really needed the salt along with the water. Might get some sports drinks too though, thanks for that.   think we have another serial offender on our hands....step away from the sticks!!

L_ouise     they are dividing as we speak..... Go go go little cells!! 

Best of luck tomorrow sunny and L_ouise   for the best result for you both.

Love and luck to everyone in our nice new home here, wonder how long it takes us all to rack up another 100 pages!!


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Sorry for your news flo! We're here for you if you need a rant xx

Well done annakin big congrats x




Sharry can you update my et to 15th dec. thanks x


----------



## Poppy33

Really sorry to hear that Flo - really awful news hun.  Hope you're both ok xxxxxx  

Louise - come on embies!!! Get nice and jiggy. Keeping everything crossed for you hun           

Hope everyone else is keeping well. Sorry to all those I've missed xx


----------



## irishflower

Hi all, I only ever posted once on this thread but am delighted to see all the good news. My otd is tomorrow and I've resisted testing so far, so hoping for good news of my own soon


----------



## Lucylu1982

*Flo* - words don't add much comfort & I can only imagine what you & oh are going through. Stay strong, look after each other & we're all here to support you if / when you want to 'talk' xxx

*Annakin* - woooohoooo, congratulations lovely.

*Irishflower* - hello, and well done you on resisting testing. Good luck for tomorrow.

*Louise* - Those little embeds will be dividing all night!

Hello to everyone else,
Xx


----------



## Impatiens

Hello all- I am new and nervous, may I join in, even thought I'm late to it all?

First IUI, medicaed cycle ( Gonal F, Suprecur and Ovitrelle) on 2nd December, now Cyclogest pessaries.

OTD 18th December, very nervous and symptom checking then feeling unsure as cycolgest can mimic so many pg symptoms.  

Cramps, sore boobs, exhaustion and twinges early on. No implantation bleed but stronger cramps 9dpiui.

Now 11dpiui and impatient! Anyone got any encouragement at all- am super nervous 

Good luck to all....


----------



## villabird1980

Flo I am so sorry to hear your news I really do feel for you, where do you go from here? Can they tell you why?

Good luck to irisfliwer and lucie for OTD I am keeping everything crossed for you and any others I may have missed!

AFM can anyone help me I am 13dp5dt how pregnant am I?

X


----------



## L_ouise

I think you're 32 days pregnant based on a 28 day cycle... So 4w 4days? A month down already!


----------



## hiltra

Hi ladies

Just wanted to say a big congrats to all of those BFPs

Sending lots of luck to those currently having ECs and ETs

And so sorry for those currently going through a difficult time - my thoughts are with you all xxx

Sharry - Could you please add me and update my profile to BFP - We went for the blood test today and my sister in law (our surrogate) is 4 weeks pregnant!
The Hcg level was 474 which we were told is fairly high...
Very happy and counting down to the six week scan! xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Yay big congrats hiltra xx


----------



## vickyroad

Evening all,

Congrats to all those BFP's , this thread seems to be very lucky! Hope it continues.

Flo - so sorry to hear your news  

Sunny - Glad everything went as well as it could and you've got some positive news. 

Louise -   your embryos grow for you.

Pixanne - it must have been really hard not to buy anything in Mothercare - hats off to you!

Good luck to those whose OTD, FET, EC etc tommorrow xxx 

I had ET today, they transferred 2 embyos - can't believe it!!!   One 8 cell (not so good quality) and one 6 cell (good quality). The other embryo hadn't changed past 4 cells since this morning so no frosties this time    The actual transfer was much less painful this time so hoping it's a good sign.  

Sharry - can you update me please ET - 13-12-12, OTD 26-12-12  ty


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Villa bird* - your egg collection makes you 2 weeks, so Monday 10th you was 4 week. Today you are 4w+3d, you will be 4W+4d tomorrow. Makes your due date 19th August 2013 x


----------



## Caro101

Hey Lovelies 

Flo ~ Hon' I am sooo sorry to hear things didnt work out this time. I can't even begin to imagine how you feel but we are here for you honey. I think a non fertilisation issue is treatable like Louise said. Take care of each other hon hard as it may be. Thinking of you soo much.

Annakin ~ Congrats on your BFP wooow this thread is on a roll mannnnnnn. 

Louise ~ You have such an amazing strength and i admire that about you so much. The positivity you carry is so much what we all need. Glad to hear both yours and Sunny's embies are doing great. 

Irishflower ~ Looking forward to seeing your BFP on here tomorrow too.  

Our gorgeous PUPOs hope you are managing to just about keep sane. 

AFM~ Booked in for Egg Collection 8.30am. Feeling pretty much blazeee about it  . Will catch up with you my lovies soon after.


----------



## L_ouise

Thanks *Caro*, what a lovely thing to say 

Best of luck for tomorrow, I've got everything crossed for a bumper crop of perfectly tender eggies  I look forward to an update xx


----------



## Lucieb2

Evening Chicas,

Flo, sweetheart I'm so sorry they didn't fertilise   I hope you mange to enjoy the festive season (you can have a few drinkies now) and spend some quality time with DH so that you can prepare yourselves for the next cycle. Thinking of you and sending love and prayers xxx

Sunny, also sending   to you and DH, hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow, how many are coming back to mama?

Villabird, you are about the same as me. They start counting from first day of your last period, except for us ivf girls that's often messed up with dr etc, so it would be 2 wks before EC, that's what my clinic told me today xx

Hiltra, Lucylu and Anakin, congrats on your    

Louise, sending you lots of hugs and PMA for tomorrow, come on little embies, you can do it    

AFM, today is OTD and I still have my   Of course I have found something else to worry about, I've used clearblue digital it said 1-2 weeks on Monday and it still said that today, should I be worried   Asked clinic but nurse non committal!
Pixanne, you and I are boosting share prices in pee sticks  

Lots of love to all you lovely ladies, sorry not more personals tonight I'm cream crackered xxx


----------



## MrsC78

Villabird - if you go to the home page there is a calculated where you put your EC date in and it tells you where you are and what is happening. 

Congratulations annakin.  

Only 2 more sleeps, the test is lying next to me on the bed waiting for hubby to hide it. I've just read the instructions, like I don't know what to do! 

Afm feeling a bit more positive today but still a few aches and slight brown discharge (sorry for tmi). Finger crossed, I don't want to break the chain.


----------



## Lucieb2

Good luck mrsC78, you are so good to wait!

Sharry, please update me to


----------



## wombat13

Morning Magpies! 

I can't sleep..  ... so I thought I might as well check out our new home!

Well, I had a lovely birthday yesterday -   - but now I am back to worrying about our little embies! Today is the day they start defrosting them, but we have to wait until midday before we can call to check how many have survived - how am I going to cope with this morning?!  Just hope they are ok and are little fighters!  

*Debs33* - thanks so much for your message, that was lovely! Sorry time is going so slowly for you; I thought with the run-up to Christmas we would all have lots of other things to make it fly by, but no, it still manages to mess us about!  are you symptom-spotting like crazy, or managing to stay fairly calm about it all? I agree, the HoF looks incredible, what a magical thread - although now, there is part of me thinking 'hey, leave some BFPs for the rest of us!'  Hope you didn't get busted at work!! 
*Sunny* - good luck for your ET today, hope you get those two embies back where they belong! Hope your hubby is doing ok too; what an emotional time for you both  Hope today turns out to be the start of a great new year for you x
*Fields * - keep your chin up hon! Remember what the song says, "two can make your dreams come true!" (It takes two baby!)  Am sure they will be good strong ones  x
*Flo* - so sorry to read your news hon  hope when the times comes for follow up they can give you some answers and a way forwards. Until then, we are all here for you 
*Louise* -good luck with your ET today! I'm sure the best place for your little ones will be with you - have you got lots lined up to distract you in your 2ww? Hope your journey to clinic isn't too bad - I grumble about having to drive for an hour, especially in traffic!  xx
*xraygirl* - how's the cravings?   I am sure, at the rate we all chat, it will not be very long before we are on part 4! think we should all stay here for the whole nine months ( ) just to really see it through! 
*Pixanne* - well done for resisting temptation in mothercare - not sure I could have! we have to pop in later to get a Xmas present and I just know I am going to spend ages cooing over all the tiny clothes! 
*Lucieb* - yay, congrats on the official BFP!   don't think you should worry, as far as I know pregnant is still pregnant (if you see what I mean!)  Laughed at you and Pixanne sending pee stick shares rocketing! 
*Caro * -  for your EC today! Glad you are feeling nicely chilled out about it all, got everything crossed for some lovely eggies for you hon   x
*villabird* - I don't understand the date calculations either, I shall just ask them when the time comes and believe whatever they tell me! 
*Mrsc78 * - got everything crossed for a good result for you hon x

Right, well I am obviously not going back to sleep, so I might as well get some work done! hello and huge wombat hugs to everyone, hope you are all tucked up in bed sound asleep! 
please think of us at 12 and our little embies! So nervous! 
love wombat xx


----------



## Lucieb2

Help ladies, 
Had pale brown discharge when I wiped this am, has anyone else had this after BFP?


----------



## Pixanne

Lucieb, I had it just before, during and for a few days after when I had dd. x


----------



## Pixanne

Ps don't be tempted to use tampax! X


----------



## Lucieb2

Thanks Pixanne, the worry never stops does it


----------



## L_ouise

Had another call just now (who knew they were in work at before 8am ) and my 2 cell is a 8 cell and the other two have "slowed down" which I assume means aren't even 7 cell yet but I suppose they are a bit early on the 72 hour timeframe with EC being at 10am? 

They also said they are all "good" in terms of fragmentation which is omfg amazing 

Anyway, they are gong to do assisted hatching too and ET is at 2pm 

*Lucie* - congrats on the BFP and bleeding fine especially when AF due! don't worry about CB xx

*Wombat* - happy birthday for yesterday!!!  21 again?  Thanks for the 

*Villa* - they just count from the date of your AF before conception and not the actual conception which no one ever really knows (except for us IVF'ers anyway) xx


----------



## Katykate

Hi all,

Big congrats to the ladies who got their BFP over the past couple of days.

My ET has been confirmed for tomorrow morning. I've booked in an acupuncture session both before and afterwards and then plan to spend the rest of the weekend on the sofa watching some romcoms and the new Michael McIntyre DVD.

Since starting with the progesterone I have extremely oily hair. My skin is also breaking out when usually it it very dry. Anyone suffering the same side effects? Just wondering if its normal? 

Praying we have some nice little blastocysts tomorrow. We had 7 progressing well at day 3 out of the 8 that fertilised  

Good luck for those who are testing today and over this weekend xx


----------



## Katykate

*Sharry please can you add me to the table. I started DR on 16/11, Stims on 26/11, EC was 10/12, ET 15/12 and OTD 25/12

Thanks so much! X*


----------



## Pixanne

A proper good morning to you all!

wombat, I predict a good defrost rate for you and two being put back. 

Katykate, good luck for ET !

Louise, great news on your embies. Bet you're looking forward to picking them up now.

Lucieb, you only need to worry if you get bright red new blood that's heavier than spotting. Brown sludge and some spotting is normal. 

MrsC, well done on not testing. Must be something in the name! Our other Mrsc had self control too!

Vickyroad, fab results for your ET!

Hiltra, congrats!

Impatiens, welcome!

Hello to everyone else!

Afm, apparently when dh came to bed last night I told him to get out and shut up in my sleep. I'm in a mood with him for no discernible reason today too. Poor dh! Dd had a night of weeing and woke up with everything soaked so nice start to the day and I've got no pee sticks and need to check I'm still pg!

X


----------



## Jo1980

Louise & Sunny - good luck with your ET today, hope it's a smooth one for you both  

Wombat- FC for your frosties big day, hope they all make it 

Caro- hope you've had a successful EC, looking forward to hear how you got on

Annakin- another BFP!!!! Congratulations!!! 

SHARRY PLEASE UPDATE ME FOR ET 16th DECEMBER

So I've just had a call from the embryologist and I'm over the moon with my embies! I've got 3x8 cell 6x7cell 6x6 cell all described as top quality   So going to blast for ET on Sunday. There is a massive difference from my prev 2 cycles and I hope this is a good sign


----------



## squazle

Congrats to all the BFPs what a lovely Christmas wish come true.

Jo - congrats on the embies, fingers crossed for you and a perfect cycle. 

Wombat - hope you enjoyed your birthday!   good luck with ET 

Good luck and positive thoughts to all the ladies with ECs and ETs coming up and  sticky vibes and  to all waiting, I know the waiting is a pig, I have fingers crossed for all of you.

AFM it was a  BFN I kind of guessed but still hard to deal with.  Very strange though as was bleeding heavily until OTD and now it has stopped and I have no pain today.  My body is foobarred!  I was hoping it was the other womb that was bleeding but it appears not, guess you cling on to every bit of hope you have.  So now I'm in another wait, the wait for the next appointment which should be in the next three months.  Still, I can open the Malbec and have a drink for all of those who can't        wishing you all luck with everything.  I'll probably lurk around here to see how you all get on xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Squazle sorry hon, were here for you xx

Wombat happy birthday !! Xx

Great news Jo well done, still feeling in limbo! 

Katykate you have exactly same dates as me! Good luck for et tomorrow. Will be interested to see if my otd is the same? In some ways not sure i want to test on the big day!

Fab news Lou well done and good luck for today x

Hi to everyone else xx

Afm not really much to report just waiting for tomorrow for my et. Feeling bit anxious for calli morning but trying to keep myself busy round the house. Might do a bit of cleaning! 

Bjb x


----------



## Pixanne

Squazie, really sorry to hear your news. Your pma is amazing though and I hope you do enjoy some drinks.

Bjb, there must be something better to do than cleaning! Watch a nice film with your feet up.

Jo, great news on your embies.

Does anyone know where the sun has gone today? Is it actually going to get light?

X


----------



## Jo1980

Thanks Squazie and sorry to hear it hasn't worked out for you this time. It really is so unfair after what we go through. Sending big hugs and I hope you enjoy lots of drinks over Christmas xxx


----------



## Flo12

Thanks everyone for your kind words, we have appointment on Tuesday to find out why it didn't work. 

Good luck to you all, your amazing women xx


----------



## Impatiens

Hi Pixanne thanks for the welcome.

So today is 12dpiui... just had what I hope is implantation spotting. A little pinkish brown not red.

Feel a bit panicked in case its start of AF. OTD Tuesday 18th...

Imp


----------



## wombat13

Well.... we just had the call...

Out of our 10 lovely Han Solo embies..... (drum roll please...)..............................EIGHT survived the thawing!!! 
     

So happy and relieved - that's the first hurdle over; now I guess we just take each day as it comes, hopefully until blasto transfer on Tuesday.  

Thanks so much for all your good wishes girls - I swear that 'magpie positive thinking' does make a difference!  

loads of love and wombat hugs to all  
love wombat xx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello All,

Just a quick one but on way back fr hospital two 8 cell embryos on board!! One 6 cell stayed with them to see how progresses.

DH v fragile at moment so not well enough to come but my friend drive down last night and came with me. Heading back for sleep then smother acupuncture.

Feeling happiest I have since Tuesday afternoon!!

Xxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news sunny! Was they good grades xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Great news sunny and wombat xx

Impatients, positive thinking, implantation bleed xx

Bjb x


----------



## Sunny12

Wombat - brilliant news!! Wow! If loads make it to blast can they re freeze? Xxx

Amy - there was v slight fragmentation so down graded from 4 to 3 but they said they looked good xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Is 4 the best where u are? If so that's still great  x


----------



## may2

Squazle- so sorry to hear your news 

Great news sunny! Welcome to PUPO world sending you sticky vibes

wombat- that is amazing!! Loving your PmA wish I can have some😄

Amy - how are you keeping?

Louise -good luck with your ET today, hope it was stree free?
Welcome newbies

Afm. Having a bit of wobble  Had a call from clinic today they want me to come in tomorrow for blood test. 9d post 3dt. I feel it is too early! 
What do you guys think?
May


----------



## Pixanne

May, every clinic does things differently. Worth going to have the test and they can always test again.

Wombat, that's amazing!!! Well done snowbabies! 

Sunny, really pleased to see your news.

X


----------



## Impatiens

Bjb- I hope so. Has stopped for now and hasn't turned red so hopefully my IB. Counting down to Tuesday now in a big way. Sending positive love to all of you   for the results we all wish....

Imp


----------



## Caro101

Hey Lovely Hens

Sorry for the flying post as i am still drowsy and very very very sore..
*
Squazle ~* Hon' i am soooo sorry this cycle wasnt to be. I cant begin to imagine how you are feeling especially on such a thread filled with BFP but you know what your time WILL come. I always believe "In the fullness of God's time he makes all things perfect". Take good care of each other and enjoy the alcohol over xmas  

*Wombat ~* Wooooooow that is fantastic news hon'. I think i will add your embies to the awards. Best Performing Frosties of the Year 

*Sunny ~* So glad to hear your embies are doing good. Really wishiing you the best.

Goodluck to those having ET tomorrow. Hello everyone else. Thinking of you all..
*
AFM ~ * EC today they got 13 eggs. Not sure what happened to the other 5 follicles empty place holders i guess   but we are pleased with that. I have very very very sore though. My belly is hurting like hell. Cant walk properly and cant do sudden movements. Is this normal and how long will it last? And now to a sleepless night waiting for THE CALL


----------



## Flo12

Unfortunately caro you will feel like that for a few days, it will get better, I had ec on Wednesday and still not 100% today but better each day. X


----------



## Katykate

Drinking a litre of milk and four litres of water daily really helps. This is what ARGC patients are recommended to do and they have the highest success rate in the country. The protein helps with healing the bruised internal tissue and water flushes all the drugs out and gives your liver a break. It's tough going but worth it for the relief and gets your body feeling for normal in case you need to have a 3dt  x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Yay well done caro! 

Lots of rest required and being waited on hand and foot! 

Bjb x


----------



## L_ouise

Hiya 

On the train home now! Two wannabe babies on board 

I had a bit of delay because when they finally called me in my bladder wasn't full enough so I had to wait a while longer by which time I was bursting but everything seemed to go really well 

I had much worse cramps than usual during the transfer but no bleeding which is the important thing. I could hardly wait the 20 mins recovery time before legging it to the loo in a great deal of discomfort.

I got a pic and one of them looks really nice but that seems to be the slower 6 cell. The other one which I assume is the 8 cell looks a bit more fragmented. Overall I think they are both in with a shot anyway  

The third one i'll hear about on Monday and what is sup exciting is that I'll get my embryoscope video too  I just hope I don't fall in love too much 

Now the 2ww begins  Hopefully I'll be able to ignore it for the most part. I've got a day of rnr planned for tomorrow and then an antichristening on the Sunday so that'll be 2 days down 

"Just look towards Xmas" is what I keep telling myself 

*Caro* - congratulations on the eggs!  Best of luck for fertilisation tomorrow. As for the pain, get some paracetamol down you. I wouldn't take it after today, but right now just take the edge off. Lying flat on your back makes me feel more comfortable and I wouldn't stand unless essential. In fact just get to bed!

*May* - it does seem rather sudden but they should know by then with a blood test. Anything over 5 = pregnant and there are no lines to gawk at. It'll be conclusive, so be brave and I really hope it's a BFP for you xx

*Sunny* - congratulations with your transfer!  Sounds good to me! How do you plan on surviving the next week or so?

*Wombat* - wow wee check out all of those instant embryos!  I can't wait to see how many blasties you get!

*Jo* - that's an amazing embryo report! Not jealous at all, honest  I bet you'll get a few quality blasties at least from that lot, roll on Sunday! 

*Pixanne* - thanks  I had an argument with an ex in my sleep once and I hated him afterwards even though he'd done nothing wrong... Or so he said  I reckon that we let them get away with so much that an extra telling off every now and again help to keep them on their toes  xx


----------



## LSF2012

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one from me. Unfortunately was a BFN for me today. Sorry to have broken the string of positives.

I just want to wish everyone the very best of luck in the future whether its with EC, ET, or BFP I hope it all works out for you.

LSF x


----------



## L_ouise

Aw *LSF*, I'm so sorry 

You haven't broken anything, people will still be getting what they would have done anyway.

I hope that you are coping ok xx


----------



## Mskellyr78

Hi guys,
Although I have not posted I have been following everyone's progress for weeks now. Congratulations to all those with BFPs. Perfect Xmas gift. This thread appears to be very lucky.
Good luck to all those on 2 week wait and everyone else whatever stage yous are at.
I too am also waiting for the end result. I had a 2 day transfer with 2 top grade embies last Friday. I felt really unsettled having a 2 day transfer as most things I've read are either 3 or 5. I know it works though as I have seen on here with Amy's result. This gives me hope.
I wonder how those who are now pregnant were with cramping? I started cramping 3 days after transfer, stopped for 2 and started cramping again today (7 days after transfer) I really thought it was going to be the end of the world and my period would come. It hasn't yet thankfully. I got to day 8 after a 5 day transfer previously before bleeding. If only I could fast forward time. 

Anyhoo good luck, hugs and PMA too everyone  Extra big hugs for those have to waiting longer than expected for whatever reason xx

Kelly


----------



## Poppy33

So sorry to hear about your BFN's Squazle and LSF  enjoy a few drinks over the Christmas period - your time will come. Hopefully 2013 will bring you both lots of luck xxxx


----------



## Toritot

Good evening Ladies

Congratulations to all the BFP ladies and sincere commiserations to the bfn ladies.

I havnt posted for a while but am having serious wobbles this evening, today is 5dp5dt and my otd is 18th but I have had mega tummy aches and cramps today, I've not had any bleeding at all which i am taking as good? If I were to do a test tomorrow would it be accurate? Dh bought a clearblue plus which can supposedly detect PG 4days before Af OS due. Also another question, if it is a bfn when would I expect Af to make an appearance, trying to stay positive but equally need to be prepared.

Thanks in anticipation ladies

Vicky


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

HI KELLY


i had cramps 3-4 days after trasnfer then nothing till otd. ive had cramps since like pulling but i read its uterus stretching! 

i only had 1 put back and it worked!!! please dont loose hope you have a great chance. xx


----------



## Mskellyr78

Thanks Amy and a huge congratulations to you. This may seem a silly question but like Vicky how do you work out when your next period would be due after treatment?? My last period was 26th October and I started DR the day after. 

Kelly


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks Kelly! We are made up!

I thought it was 2 weeks after egg collection. So yours would be 19th dec x


----------



## Mskellyr78

Thanks Amy  I'll be on mad knicker watch every half hour till then. Mind you I'm like that already especially with starting to cramp again today!!
You tested before your OTD didn't you? How many days past transfer did you test? 

Kelly xx


----------



## Pixanne

Having a minor meltdown. I have backache like I did when in labour with dd. it can't all be going wrong can it??

X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I got first faint faint positive 8dp2dt then more noticeable one 9dp2dt

I'm still on knicker watch now even when I go for a wee and wipe which is all the time now lol. 

Are u gonna test early x


----------



## Mskellyr78

Pixanne,

I have read that lower back pain can be quite common in early pregnancy but eases after a while. What about trying heat pads in the area to help?? 

Kelly xx


----------



## Mskellyr78

Wow Amy that was early to test. How brave - cheeky monkey  Day 8 would be tomorrow for me!! I'm scared to incase of a BFN. Not sure my partner would be pleased either. However waiting until the 23rd feels ages away! Watch this space...
Xx


----------



## Jepa

OMG this thread rollocks along. I've had SOME catching up to do after only couple days!

*Hiltra* congratulations on your official  . So happy for you     !!! And *LucieB2* too!!! So happy for you     !!! (don't worry about the test not changing the date, even the same brand and type varies a lot in sensitivity. You just have to pretend you didn't do the early test!)

*Squazle* and *LSF2012* and *Flo* I'm really sorry to hear your very disappointing news  . I hope you're looking after yourselves and being looked after too.    Someone on ff said something to me last time when my bfp turned to a bfn which I found strangely helpful when I struggling badly and that was to just keep taking one breath after another...

*Wombat*  belatedly  !! And congratulations on your super successful thaw  !

*Louise* congratulations on being PUPO  !!! Did they end up doing assisted hatching? How do they do that anyway?? 
So sweet of you to say you'd a good feeling about my chances, I've taken it as a sign and added it to my PMA arsenal!!

*KatyKate* hope you went well with ET today too!

*Sunny* congratulations on being PUPO too  !!!

*May2* that does sound early for the clinic to test but can always test again in few more days and not take this result as completely definitive anyway. How great they're monitoring you so closely.

*Caro101* congratulations on your lucky 13! I'm sorry you're feeling so sore. It seems that some people sail through EC and bounce nearly straight back, while others of us take it as a bit more of a beating. I agree to drink as much water as you can muster and rest up until you're feeling improved 

*Pixanne* I know a lot of people get back pain in early pregnancy. Each pregnancy is different, even for the same Mum, so don't worry that it's not the same as when you were carrying dd. I'm sure you'll be fine, but here's some more hope anyway  and a dancing banana  just for extra.

*Mskelly* and *Toritot* please don't worry about cramping - it can be a really good sign both of the embryo implanting (which takes place over several days) and then after that of the womb adjusting to new pregnant conditions, then expanding, etc. Some people get more than others for no good reason 

*X-raygirl* heh heh heh tubby-tum's exactly what I am! Makes me giggle (which makes me wince - oh the irony) to look down but I just pretend I'm pg already (well I AM until proven otherwise anyway!) and imagine filling and surpassing all that extra space. Good on you for getting into your jeans - I'm still on sack dresses at the moment but getting closer...

*AFM* I'm PUPO and very excited to be!  Yesterday I had 1 top quality (8 cells, best fragmentation score) embryo put back super smoothly (though I'm sure I spent at least 4 x more time with my bum in the air waiting for it to happen than last ET! Window, dignity, out!). I'm so happy to be in this state!

My other 7 embies were all still growing and range from fairly good through to excellent quality so they'll watch them till day 5 and decide whether any can be  . I find out tomorrow 

It was really insightful to hear the reason for a day 3 transfer wasn't becasue my embies weren't doing well (they were), but instead was that I had a 5 day last time and it didn't work, so they wanted to try a day 3 this time. I was a bit worried about ohss and still being so full of fluid and puffed up and sore but they scanned me and checked everything in detail and we decided all okay to go ahead. I did still have free fluid on ultrasound but it had gone down a lot from the day before (by approx 1.5 litres!) and my ovaries were 7cm which is okay. A 5 day transfer wouldn't be safer for OHSS because the pregnancy hormones still kick in at the same point, so I ended up really happy to have the day 3 and really impressed they'd thought it through the way they had. My clinic can be a bit slapdash so I really appreciate it when they're the opposite of that 

So fun hearing how everyone's going.

 and    to all


----------



## Jepa

Ps my *OTD is 27 December*. But I'll be doing a sneaky early test on christmas morning (risking ruining christmas I know but worth it just for the chance of the best, best, best present ever!!!)


----------



## Lucieb2

Pixanne, please don't panic, it's already brilliant that your clearblue showed rising hcg, so it sounds like everything in there is doing well. I've no personal experience of being pregnant before, but it seems that all sorts of symptoms can come and go and be completely normal. I know, pot/kettle/black after my panic this am!  Sending lots of calm positivity your way  

Hi Toritot, I only managed to hold out til 7d post 5dt and got my BFP. I'm not saying that's the right thing to do, we all know we should wait until OTD but its the hardest thing in the world. I also had cramps throughout the tww and was convinced AF was coming, good luck hun xx  

LSF and Squazle, big hugs and prayers for you ladies, I'm so sorry it didn't happen for you this time. IF is so cruel, praying that 2013 is your lucky year xxx  

Louise and Jepa, yay you are pupo, congratulations!   welcome to the tww  

Kelly, thinking of you, the tww is awful   I don't think the cramping is a bad sign though, big hugs and PMA  

Caro, well done on your 13 sweetie, great result   You should feel better tomorrow and back to normal ish after a few days, but take it really easy. Good luck for the call tomorrow   we want some jiggy jiggy happening in that lab tonight  

May, good luck tomorrow hun, take any test they offer! Blood test is more accurate than pee stick and they may want to take blood every few days to check hcg levels are rising.   for you xxx

Wombat, your little frosties are awesome! You must have been seeing pairs of magpies everywhere, congratulations!  

Sunny, fantastic news for you too, it must be a bit quiet in your house ATM with both of you under the weather   Hope you are both feeling tip top in time for Xmas, hopefully celebrating your  

Hi to everyone else, whatever stage you are at, lovely ladies.

AFM, am already in bed, exhausted by busy week at work and the worry of this mornings spotting. Thankfully it didn't get any worse and has pretty much stopped now. Clinic told me not to worry but we all know how hard that is! I feel more reassured for the comments on here that it sounds like a late implantation bleed.

DH arrives back from Oz next wed after 3 1/2 months away, so off to get my hair done tomorrow   

Sleep well little chickens xxx


----------



## L_ouise

Hiya *Jepa* 

I'm bored in bed just trying to think snugly embryo thoughts and no ones around, so I'm glad you've appeared with an update!  You can avoid having loads to catch up on by coming on more often 

Yes they did do the assisted hatching. I think they basically pinch a bit of the egg shell away from the cells and pierce it. There is an increased risk of identical twins, I suppose because the "baby" cells might start to develop where the cut is and therefore form two clusters, one on either side, to make two babies?  Maybe... I just pulled that theory from thin air 

Apparently some embryos just have difficulty escaping the egg shell to implant and might be fine otherwise so piercing the shell just makes another step easier for lazy embryos 

My OTD is before yours lol You must be overshooting already  I'm not sure about testing on Xmas though, I'm aiming to settle for playing pregnant rather than possibly ruin my festive mood 

*Lucie* - I'm glad that you're feeling rested and I hope your worries are over now xx


----------



## Pixanne

Louise😃 congrats on being pupo! Sounds like it went well and you're set for success. Lol to being in bed bored. I'm I'm bed and ready to 💤

Lucieb, thanks for your reassurance. I am analysing every twinge but we all do don't we? I'm not a back achey person and don't normally suffer so am a bit worried. 

Jepa, thanks for your reassurance too hon. This time has already been different! Maybe it's a boy! Congrats on being pupo.

Lsf, really sorry to hear your news. Be kind to yourself hon x

Kelly, thanks for your reassurance. It's a mad ride this, isn't it?!

Caro, well done! Excellent laying! Have some paracetamol and you can still use a hot water bottle up until ET which helps.

Hi to everyone else and good luck to those waiting for The Call 😳

Afm, back has eased a bit but is achey. Real tight lower back and earlier in the middle of my back too. I really hope everything is alright. I can't help but worry. Well, us ladies do, don't we?!

X


----------



## L_ouise

Thanks *Pixanne*  I'm glad you are feeling better, you worrying is driving me nuts! Enjoy it women! 

Does anyone suffer hormone related constipation? I think progesterone triggers it in me so I'm properly backed up atm  I mentioned it to the consultant today and she very casually said to try Lactulose rather than suffer so I got some. It seems to just be sugar syrup to me 

Anyway, I've taken some but the anal ET suppositories have given me a wet bum (sorry tmi) so I don't know if the Lactulose is working or not. I've not been to the toilet yet...

Any advice anyone? xx


----------



## Pixanne

I'd say using foods like prunes is your best bet, Louise. Natural is best and prune juice should get you going. X


----------



## mrsc75

Hi Pixanne 
My lower back started aching really soon after ET and I've just been wrapping pressies on he floor and my neck is killing have had to lie down x DR google says it can be an effect of early pregnancy and progesterone x

I'm really worried and finding it hard to settle into being 'pregnant' even saying it is hard its just too good to be true and ever since my clinic said my hcg levels were a little lower than he ideal I'm worrying it hasn't risen or it means something worse x I spoke to one of he nurses today and she said 'try to enjoy it' 

I think I'll stop worrying when I see its little face in 9 months, think I'm going to be a nutter for 9 months  

LSF and Squazzle sorry this time wasn't a success xx good luck for your next try xx

Good luck and hello to everyone else xxxx
Is there a pregnancy thread anyone is on for paranoia??


----------



## flowerfaery

Lactulose tastes lousy and almost completely ineffective  
Ask your GP for some movicol which is safe in pregnancy, gentle but actually works.  I don't have shares in the company, but I used to work on a care of the elderly ward so I have way tmi on this particular topic  

Also a lot of clinics use fentanyl during egg collection which is an opiate and these drugs can cause horrendous constipation which doesn't clear up with extra fluids/fruit etc. so sometimes a trip to the chemist is required.

Sorry if this more than anybody ever wanted to know  

Flower


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies

Just a quick update as i'm wide awake!  Just had a dream ell actually a nightmare  that I had a bfn!!

I really want to test now but my test are hidden and my drunk husband (he has been on his works do) has passed out on the bed full clothed and shivering because he is cold. I keep shaking him to get him up and get my tests but he's not budging!!!!!


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies

It's a bfn for me, I did expect it really so has not come as a huge shock. 

Thank you for all your support and hopefully 2013 will be our year! X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sorry to hear that mrsc78  

What test did u use? Maybe test again in a couple of days xx


----------



## Pixanne

I'm so sorry to hear that MrsC78. Be kind to yourself.

Amy, how are you doing.

Never tmi on here Flower! We all need to know these things!

MrsC75, it's mad isn't it? I was crazy all the way through with dd and looks like I'll be the same this time again! I am frantically knicker watching and expecting something to go wrong. Hope I don't make a self fulfilling prophecy 😳

Morning everyone!

Afm, I think I need hypnosis to get bad thoughts out of my head and to relax and believe I really am pregnant. I'm going to make time to do the Zita West pregnancy cd today and try and change my mindset. I've had eight positive tests and I'm still knicker watching!!! I need the 28/12/12 to come quickly so I can see Frostie is in there with a heartbeat and believe this really is happening!

X


----------



## L_ouise

Thanks *Flower Faery* 

I'll see how I get on today with the Laculose stuff and no change and I'll get some of that other stuff.

I'm a bit scared I might cause diahorhea or something so I'm changing my diet a bit too to try and be as sensible as possible. I'm not eating any stodge for starters. The last time I went was just before EC and I've eaten a lot of food since then so it's all under my ribs 

*Mrsc78* - I'm really sorry that it was a BFN  I'm sure that 2013 will be much better for you! Have a lovely Xmas and new year xx

*Pixanne* - that's a great idea to try and reset your perspective. It's not good for you to fret so much, especially when you have been so very fortunate 

*Sunny* - how are you? What are you up to?

*AFM* - I'm on bed rest today, so bored basically. It makes hubby feel better so whatever, I'll just have to suffer  I've been having panics about lying on my back (gravity pulling towards cervix) so keep lying on my sides but not as comfy...


----------



## villabird1980

Mrs 78 I am so so sorry to hear that you got a BFN what test did you use?

Pixanne the Zita West CD sounds like a great idea do you think its worth investing in?

I think I am going stir crazy here every twinge etc etc - DH says for me to think its going to go wrong is now actually thinking negatively which is not good, I am trying I really am but its still sooooo early.

My scan isnt till the 3rd Jan and it feels a lifetime away - my new stress is that my CB test is still only saying 1-2 weeks shoudl I be worried?

PMA to all the ladies going through treatment XXX


----------



## Caro101

Goodmorning Ladies. Apologies for the Me post. Had the call from the clinic and unfortunately it wasn't great news. Out of our 13 eggs only 5 were mature after all that. And of the 5 only 3 have fertilised. I can't stop sobbing my eyes out. I know it only takes one but I am sooo disappointed have a million questions on what went wrong. How can so many of the eggs be immature. So booked in for transfer Monday but feel practically hopeless.


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies 

It was a CB digital. I've been having discharge since Wednesday and yesterday was brown and a bit bitty.

I'm going to phone the clinic soon, dh was really upset this morning as he feels guilty for us having to go through this. I said it's one of those things and what is meant to be will be and we cannot change it.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Please don't feel like that! I only had 5 mature as I eggshared and I only had ONE fertilise and I'm now 5 weeks 3 days pregnant. I literally had everything riding on that 1! I would of been made up with 3 x



Caro101 said:


> Goodmorning Ladies. Apologies for the Me post. Had the call from the clinic and unfortunately it wasn't great news. Out of our 13 eggs only 5 were mature after all that. And of the 5 only 3 have fertilised. I can't stop sobbing my eyes out. I know it only takes one but I am sooo disappointed have a million questions on what went wrong. How can so many of the eggs be immature. So booked in for transfer Monday but feel practically hopeless.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Clear blue dogital are not as sensitive. You could try a early first response or superdrug own brand found them very good!


----------



## mrsc75

Morning girls x

Mrsc78 sorry to hear about your BFN, your DH sounds a sweetie all you can do is be there for each other x my DH felt terrible after our first cycle because hehad been so sure it was going to work first time x good luck for what you decide to do next xxxxxx

Caro x it does only take one xxxx stay positive x

AFM knicker watch continues I have tried to get some accupuncture booked over the next few weeks to chill out xx shopping today mig keep me distracted xxx


----------



## L_ouise

Aw *Caro*, I'm so sorry  I can totally sympathise with how you must be feeling, it's so hard when you think that something has been going right only for it suddenly to seem to turn into nothing. I think it just reminds you of how suddenly and expectedly things can go wrong...

I find that you just have to take stock of what you still have going for you.

You've got to buy a ticket to win the jackpot and you've got three 

In fact it was just this morning I found out another buddy who only had 3 embryos and had all three transferred ended up with all three of them implanting... So go figure! It happens.

You have a really good shot at a DET on Monday 

*Mrsc78* - your hubby has an illness. His body isn't working as it should do and it's not his fault. You have to remind him that people have all sorts of illnesses, but surely he doesn't think they should feel guilty about it? It's life and you'll get through it xx


----------



## Sunny12

MrsC78 - I am really sorry . My DH is exactly the same and he feels so much guilt about whole thing. I have started telling him that when he thinks and says stuff like that it helps no one, no one feels better and I feel upset that he feels bad. No one benefits. Bless then, it us so hard. When we first went to Dr I actually said to my mate that I hoped it was problems with me not him. Anyway, after bad news or BFN the thing that helps us is going on holiday or weekend away and spending time just two if us. Hope you gat sone time to grieve together too xxxxxxxx

Caro - there is always the initial disappointment whèn the numbers are not what you expected but then your thought turn to the ones doing their thing and listen to Amy!! She knows what she is talking about!

Xxxxxx


----------



## may2

MrsC78. So sorry to hear about your result. Take care of each other  

Caro- stay positive. I only had 2 fertilised last cycle and one of the embie is a toddler now. This cycle 3 fertilised, 2 on board and one on ice so three is not a bad number !

Hello PG ladies, hope you are keeping warm.

My fellow PUPo ladies hope you are keeping sane?

AFM- my clinic is driving me mad  
Yesterday morning they called me to come in for a blood test which I questioned. I spent the whole of yesterday and last nigh worrying and psyching my self for the test. Got ready this morning and just before leaving the house clinic called again to say they were sorry, as there was a miss up somewhere and I wasn't suppose to come in today or even tomorrow as my OTD has now been changed to 17/12/12!  I just told them they are making a difficult situation worst and have turned me into an emotional wreck
May


----------



## may2

Sharry- can you change OTD to 17/12/12 thanks
May


----------



## L_ouise

*May* - well done for telling them, at least you've got some more breathing space now 

I didn't realise we was at the back end of the thread to be honest, no wonder it's quiet. I've joined the Xmas testing thread in 2ww if any of you want to join too.

I might join the December one but it seems soooo crowded in there lol


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Mrs c sorry hon x

Caro 3 is still a good number! Pma lady! Xx

May cant believe they have messed u about, good on ya telling them!

Hi to all you lovely battery hens

Afm well one made to blast graded at 3aa (4 being the best) but as she was transferring was hatching and said upgraded to 4 aa. 3 that might progress and will check tomorrow to see if good enough to freeze.  
Eek! So now officially pupo! and going to take your advice pixanne chilling on the sofa. no cleaning today! An hair dressers later. Am quite overwhelmed as last time was such a crap round but this time so much more positive! My otd is 28th or that's when appointment at hospital is(sharry please can u update) seems like a long time? Really not sure when to test? Any recommendations? 

What's everyone else up to? 
feel like I have become a bit of a hermit and happy staying in! Looking forward to take me out and girls aloud on tv tonight! We're has the party girl gone?! 

Bjb x


----------



## fieldofdreams

Hi all, now not that I want everyone to go crazy, but it's nice to hear all your craziness so at least I know I'm not alone in my craziness!!!   

Caro, I completely understand how you feel, I was so dissapointed the other day when we only got two embies out of the nine eggs, it took me a day of feeling crap about it, but then I started focusing on my two and feeling more positive (Amy is my guiding light!)  So let yourself be down about it for awhile, but then just think about the ones you have waiting for you!  

afm, I'm finally PUPO!!!!  YAY!!!!  they called this morning and we had one really good grade 6 cell and another good 2 cell so decided to go back today and have the transfer done.  Louise, they did the hatching on the 6 cell with us as well - every liitle bit helps!  So am home being looked after by DH, making me brocolli soup for lunch as I type!!  We are both so excited, OTD is 26 Dec, so praying   AF doesnt show up before that and trying to stay calm.  Off to reflexolgy shortly and acupuncture on Monday!  

Hope everyone else is doing good, big hugs   to you all! 
Fields xxx


----------



## Caro101

You ladies are amazing. Thank you so much for your support. No idea what I would do without you lovelies. You have managed to make me feel better already.


----------



## fieldofdreams

SHARRY - can you update me to ET 15 Dec and OTD 26 Dec   
Thanks


----------



## L_ouise

Hiya *BJB*! Congratulations on your perfect blastie 

Did you not want two back?

As for testing, I'd suggest the 25th Dec based on when you had transfer but should be ok 24th too  It's up to you though, the 28th will do the trick.

I am currently in bed! I'm going to stay here allllllllllllll daaaaaaaaaay loooooooooooooooong  I'm just definitely taking it easy. I'm not doing anything at all. Keeping warm and idle.

I have some blokes doing the kitchen worktops downstairs and there is a funny glue smell in the hallway so staying well away from that! xx

*Fields* - Hiya  Congratulations on your transfer - super news! Soup sounds nice  I think that's on the menu for dinner. You are certainly getting in the alternative therapies!

*Caro* - I'm glad that you are felling better  Ooooooh Monday, super exciting!


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies 

Sorry to hear of the BFNs - I dared to hope our lucky thread BFP run would just keep going and going. Big hugs to all the ladies who have had bad news, keep your chin up and focus on the good things  xx
*Pixanne* - hope the girls are right and the backache is just an early pregnancy symptom. Are you feeling any better? x
*Sunny* - yes, our embies were frozen on day 1 because I had to have an operation, so if we are lucky enough to get several go to blast then they will re-freeze any that are good enough!  At the moment though I am just focusing on getting one good strong little one back on board! 
*May* - sorry to hear your clinic are messing you about, but at least you know that you were right, it was too early! Hope you are feeling a huge pma boost from this lovely site, if not, hope this helps:          
*Caro* - thanks for my award!  I really think the frosties deserve it! Sorry to hear your numbers weren't what you expected, I can understand that you feel disappointed and upset right now but soon you will be focusing all your love and hope on those terrific three, and they could all be really good ones x don't give up hon, keep smiling  Also, I was incredibly sore after my EC and found it hurt to move (and - TMI - it was excruciating to wee!!) and my nurses said that was totally normal xx
*Louise* - congrats on being pupo! That's so great that you got a pic of your embabies!  Hope you have had a lovely relaxing day today and gots lots lined up to distract you from the  2ww - can't wait to join you! 
*Jepa* - I always have to do a massive catch up too and I am on here nearly every day, or every other day!  I guess we are just all so supportive!  Congrats on getting a top embie back on board, you did make me laugh with your 'dignity out' comment - I guess we all get used to that during this 'journey'!  Don't blame you for doing a sneaky early test - think I would wait til Boxing Day though, so as to not ruin our Christmas! 
*Lucieb* - yes, magpies everywhere!  Have you decided how to tell your DH yet, or have you already told him? x
*BJB* - I'm with you; hermiting all the way, and I'm not even on the 2ww yet!  Just feel like staying in and thinking positive thoughts! 
*Fields * - congrats on being pupo hon, now you can go really crazy! 

AFM -Thanks for all your good wishes and congrats - we are so proud of our little embies so far, and just hope they keep staying strong! Had a progress call today and, of the eight, seven are still looking perfect, with one developing a bit slower, but still hanging on in there! (is it silly that I feel protective towards the little 'runt' of the litter?! ) But it looks like we are def going for blasto transfer on Tuesday, eeek!
keep those positive magpie waves coming girls, we've come so far!

loads of love and wombat hugs to all 
love wombat xxx


----------



## wombat13

Well.... DH and I are making our Christmas cake - the recipe requires three eggs & I just cracked them and they ALL have a double yolk, which I have never seen before!
Twins??!!!!  
  
xx


----------



## Nonnie

Hello ladeis 

Lousie Ive had constipation > you are already probably doing it but I find home made smoothies grt. Mix of fruit juice and fruit with yogurt usually does trick x

Congrats to all PUPO hens 
LSF, Squazzle and MrsC78 sending you    and best wishes for 2012


hens Im looking for some advice on testing, Have hit hte wall. All at DH work being called in next Tues for meeeting re future and redundencies. Poor wee DS up all nigh with Bad tummy and right now Im in bed with the flu(not the snuffely kind the every bone in my body hurts kind). Ive had blood on wiping on and off since yesterday. Nothing major but piled on top of what was already bad day has freaked me out. Was doing so well keeping head down and wasnt even gona think tests till nxt week but thats gone out the window.

SO EC 5th ET 8th and clinic said OTD 21st. Thats 18 days were it used to be 16, so I had Wed 18th in mind but for you early testers could I go even earlier? How do you work out when period due? I know ye will say say step back and it could be implantation bleeding but at this point i just want to know either way as will drive myself insane. Have sore boobs and wouldnt for period but know pessary can cause this. Some twinges in tummy and lower bright back pain which has gone again at minute. any advice be appreciated,

Sorry for me post jsu cant think straight feel so awful

Wishing all my lovely hens lot of luck and sorry no personals but    to you all

Nonnie


----------



## Bina786

Hi Sharry

Please can you update ET 15/12/12 and OTD 27/12/12 Thanks.


----------



## Hopeful_emma

Hi girls 

I have been following. Big hugs to everyone, especially those having a bad time.

I found this helpful on the 2ww:


What Happens After an Embryo Transfer?
Once you complete your embryo transfer, you will have approximately 1½ weeks to wait before a pregnancy can be detected. The following tables outline an approximate timeline for what happens during a successful pregnancy after a 3-day transfer (3dt) and a 5-day transfer (5dt).

3-Day Transfer

Day One-The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula

Day Two-The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst

Day Three-The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell

Day Four-The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus

Day Five-The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation

Day Six-Implantation continues

Day Seven-Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop

Day Eight-Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream

Day Nine-Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted

Day Ten-Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted  

Day Eleven-Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


5-Day Transfer

Day One-The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell

Day Two- The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus

Day Three-The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation

Day Four-Implantation continues

Day Five-Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop

Day Six-Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood  stream

Day Seven-Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted

Day Eight- Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted

Day Nine - Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## L_ouise

Thanks *Wombat*  My maths might be out but doesn't 3 x double yolks = sextuplets?! 

Good luck with your ET on Tuesday  Won't that be day 6? 

*Nonnie* - oh what a nightmare you're having  make sure you watch your temperature with that flu, you don't want to get overheated.

Thanks for the suggestion  I hadn't actually made a smoothie but I have had some movement  Hurray!

I don't feel much deflated yet, but hopefully it's the start of a good clear out 

If your EC was the 5th then you should get your earliest conclusive HPT on the 20th. You could test sooner, from around 17th and have a high accuracy but it won't be 100% so if it is BFN you might cause a lot of unnecessary upset because it might change xx

*Bina* - congrats  How did everything go for you? xx


----------



## Pixanne

Afternoon all

Nonnie, so sorry to hear you're having such a hard time. My clinic say test 14dpt, but I tested after 12d and got my first bfp. 

Wombat, you're having three sets of twins!!! Has to be a good omen.

May, glad your clinic came back to you and good for you telling them off!

Caro, come on chicken, you know it only takes one. Look at Amy and me - we both only had one to transfer and both got bfps.

Louise, I wish I was having a day in bed! Lucky you! Get moving around tomorrow though - embies like good blood flow to implant.

Jepa, how's pupo feeling?

Villa bird, when did you last test? I doubt you have anything to worry about. Cb are unreliable. I find the Zita West cd really good. It just changes my mindset to be more positive.

Hello to everyone else!

Afm, dh is working all weekend so not much of a rest for me! Plus had in laws stay over last night so was up and down non stop. I did make excuses early and head to bed though. My mum has said she'll help out tomorrow which is good. 

I saw cb shares were dipping so I did another which decided I was 3+w which I'm chuffed by as it's only 2.5 since transfer. I know it's silly, but I find the pee sticks reassuring.
I did my Zita West pregnancy cd which I found really good too.

X


----------



## L_ouise

Thanks *Pixanne*  I am still up and about but returning to bed  It says in the care sheet "no housework" which is suiting me just fine! Going to go to the shops in a minute for some hot chocolate mmmmmmmmmm.

I've got a "christening" tomorrow too... They have a baby. They want a party. It's on a Sunday BUT "do NOT refer to it as a christening please" 

I wouldn't mind but they attended mass so they could get married in a church too lol


----------



## Pixanne

Lol why didn't they just do a naming party then?!


----------



## Pixanne

Uh oh, welling up at cheesy channel 5 movie. Please tell me it's hormones! X


----------



## Katykate

I had a 5dt today. They advise only 1 being transferred if reaches this stage but we chose to transfer 2. I had one 5BA and another early blastocyst which won't be ready for grading until tomorrow. The others will be left to develop until Monday and then I will be asked what I want to do in regards to freezing them once they have been graded. I have my ET acupuncture session at 18.00 and then will be glad to get snuggled up with the duvet on the sofa and control of the remote! Nothing planned for tmrw except a lovely Chinese lunch with my ILs and then more resting. I read somewhere that Chinese food can aid implantation so ill give it a go, can't hurt.

Now officially PUPO so let the 2WW commence!      Xx


----------



## Nonnie

best of luck katylate  

Emma thanks for that . was very helpful. i knewit had been posted before but couldnt find it  

Louise glad there is movement . Your advice about heat duly noted and ive unlayered.   

Pixanne I realsied this afternoon that the last 40 mins of last episode of downtown didnt tape and ive being crying at that so dont worry   

Ill take all you recommendation into account .........and still test early

many, many many, thanks from a very sick wee hen who has been greatly cheered

Love to all

Nonnie


----------



## HavingitAll

Hi gals,

I've been reading and laughing and crying with you all. This is such an amazing journey and I feel so privileged to be in it with you.

Big    s for all the   there have been so many!

My heart aches for the  s of LSF2012 , squazle   and Mrsc78 

AFM Today  is 6dp3dt for us and I woke with definite stirrings in my belly and backache. A lot like AF but definitely different. We've no blood so we're taking it as implantation and we  believe I'm very much still PUPO. Hot water bottle helps - that's ok to  use right?
    

Yesterday i had  to go to pur work Xmas lunch and  really i  didn't want to with
clients and bosses needing everything done ASAP and I  should be on Xmas leave by now. Anyway point is that our lunch was a Chinese banquet! Maybe the  peking duck helped with implantation?    

So how are we PUPO gals?  Fields, Kelly, louise, jepa, Lucieb2, Toritot, pixanne and amyx.  

If i've got anyone wrong i'm terrible sorry my brain is  goop!

Toritot and pixanne, Sounds Luke you have cramps Like me - no blood  it must be good!

Wombat twin eggs indeed! The Chance of that!!!  
    
Sunny how are you and your DH 
- I just cannot believe what you two are going through.

HavingitAll


----------



## Pixanne

HF luck katykate!

Nonnie, nooooooooooooo! Omg I might cry for you too! I think the DVD is £10 at Tesco. Send dh quick!

Havingitall, step away from the hot water bottle! Embies do not like heat. Best not use it hon.

X


----------



## L_ouise

Congrats *Katy*  Any specific Chinese? I've been having cravings for hot and sour broth! I opted for a vegetable cheese bake thing in the end and that was yum.

*Nonnie* - what date do you think you'll last until? Good luck!

*Pixanne* - I'm sure it's the hormones 

*HavingItAll* - I hope it is implantation with you  I would be careful with the hot water bottle though, you need to be maintaining a healthy body temperature and you might cause localised temperature rises very close to the embryos xx


----------



## HavingitAll

Thanks for telling me about the hot water bottle! Our house has some heating issues and i'm cold . I didn't want our  embies to suffer.

HavingitAll


----------



## X-raygirl

Hey ladies, haven't posted in a while, trying to catch up with all that's been going on. 

Sorry to hear of a few bfn's it's horrible at any time of year but for some reason the festive period makes it that little bit tougher. Remember 2013 is just round the corner and it can be a fresh start for you girls. Take care of yourselves.

What's the chat with Chinese food? Is it the ginger, I thought that was for morning sickness but....any excuse! Eat up ladies! DH is coeliac so ill need to give it a pass for now, so in keeping with my new 'cravings' I've sent him out for a green pot noodle......no idea why!! I hate them and that type of thing and haven't eaten one since I was a teenager (many years ago!) not sure what's going on with me 

Nonnie, hope your feeling better Hun, not great to be pupo and have all these other stresses and being not well yourself on top of it. Rest if you can. 

Hopefulemma, thank you for the notes, makes things easier to understand when you see it written down.

L_ouise, glad things are "moving" at last! Lol sometimes being less mobile, like resting up after ec can slow things up in there but constipation is also an early pg sign! hope you have fun tomorrow, don't you just love some folk and their 'odd' ways.  

Pixanne, hope your managing to get a rest....all those trips to the loo to pee on sticks must be exhausting! Glad you've got some help around the house though. 

Congrats katykate on the pupo status. 2ww roller coaster ride commences now!

Sorry to any I've missed.

Afm... Quite pleased that I've managed 1week into the 2ww without any urges to pee on sticks. In fact I would like to move my OTD till Christmas    I'm only OTD 21st as clinic closing for the festivities if going by my previous cycle OTD would have been 25th. Af due Boxing Day. I'd almost like to wait till then. Crazy I know. 

Hope you are all well. 

XxX


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Ooh as if Needed an excuse for Chinese takeaway for t! 

Katykate congrats on being pupo ! What's your otd? Mine  seems quite a long way at 28th

Lou hope you enjoyed your hot chocolate. I am looking forward to a caffeine free diet coke! Hope tomorrow is ok. Sometimes tricky being around lots of little ones and happy families?! 
Only one had gone to blast so wasn't the option for two. Think said three possibles may be able to freeze if move on by tomorrow. 

Wow wombat defo a sign! 

Pixanne what film was it, love a good cry to a film!doesnt take much!

Bina congrats on pupo. Did you just hAve one back?

Hi to everyone 

Bjb xx


----------



## L_ouise

*Havingitall* - sorry, I don't mean to scare monger. Someone once told me that a hot water bottle is a great idea so used one as often as possible during a 2ww and even though it was a really poor embryo I felt physically sick when I realised that excessive heat doesn't make any sense and could kill them. You don't want to freeze either 

*X-ray *- Thanks  I'm dreading it tomorrow. No one knows about the IVF but me and my cousins all got married at the same time and they have kids now and I get the pity looks. Last time my grandma was telling me she "knows" it'll be my turn next  I wouldn't mind but they never contact me to check how I am, they just gossip about me behind my back and then pretend to be connected to me because the truth is obvious. I want kids and can't have them. I wish they mind their own damn business though.

We don't know about the Chinese yet lol Someone said its supposed to help and I think the rest of us are keen for an excuse to eat it without actually knowing why  I am wondering if maybe the chilli and liquid and typical medicinal properties in the noodle broths might just have an enriching effect. I can't imagine spring rolls and beef in black bean doing much lol

*BJB* - thanks  not had my hot choc yet, waiting for after my progesterone shot  is it you that has them too isn't it? The nurse gave one to a women when I had my ET and she screamed!  I'm not looking forward to it.

I had a blast and a morula transferred at the same time for my last cycle. At least the risk of multiples is much less, they don't like that happening


----------



## Sunny12

Evening all,

Lots going on here!

X-Ray girl - I am like you and don't get any urges to pee on sticks usually and all for testing as late as possible. When ttc I only did one test the whole time. Thank said my OTD is 27th Dev and I am debating doing it Xmas Day for no real good reason...!

Having it all - thank you for asking and for the support. Things are ok here today DH got a lot less pain and as the time passes since operation everything is calming a bit. Will be v nervous again when we see oncologist (hopefully next week) and find out about what they find in what was removed and possible future treatment, but for now we are doing ok. We went to watch his team play Rugby today. Weird to think he was playing last wk and in folding chair and two walking sticks this week!

Our family and friends have really been incredible and only a handful know about the icsi going on as well. I have tight, tense feeling in stomach muscles which is worrying me. Just googles pregnancy friendly massage near by and emailed them. 

Xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Is it weird Lou? the injections don't bother me going in it the bruising afterwards!

Spoke to nurse today who confirmed lumpy thing fine as long as not red and on surface as could be infection. Said can take a week to disappear! Can still feel it a bit. Have taken precaution since ensuring fully warmed though (in my bra) and going slow then massaging afterwards. Really seems to help.

Sunny you are an inspiration you seem so calm and together

Bit excited about girls aloud now! After eating the most fattening Chinese ever!

Bjb xx


----------



## L_ouise

*Sunny* - I think you and your hubby are both super amazing and I really  you get the BFP you very much deserve after what you've been through... And I very very rarely say that anyone *deserves* a BFP! I'd love for you to get yours xx

*BJB* - it's actually my hubby that makes me feels nervous because he's the one with the needle in his hand and if he flaps then it really hurts. Once it's in I'm ok, but I'm worried he'll worry! I don't think I could do it myself though, I have a sensitive bum. I don't like having it smacked either 

I settled for a hot and sour cuppa soup... Blurgh xx


----------



## X-raygirl

Sunny I think you of all people are allowed to test a couple of days early for the best Christmas present for you and your dh!   it's your, and I agree, *well deserved* bfp!

Louise did your dh do all our injections or is it just cos this one is in the butt that you can't do it yoursel? If you clean the skin with the alco wipes make sure it's completely dry before needle goes in..... that makes it nip more than needed. Also go as slow as poss, as that has less impact on the surrounding tissues making it again less nippy/painful. You're brave, I wouldn't let my dh any where near me with a needle! Esp in the butt! Lol 
Hope tomorrow isn't too difficult, family have the worst knack of being super insensitive and think its acceptable to say things and ask questions cos they are family.   Get your game face on!! ( I wear mine all the time!) lol  I could go ooooooon and oooooooon about families and this stuff but you'd all be reading for ages! Lol. Suffice to say only me and my dh know about our treatment. I'd find it too invasive for anybody to know anything. Which is why I love you guys on here! No pity faces round these parts only helpful, friendly, honest advice and a reassuring shoulder to cry on when needed. 
Oh and I'm lad I'm not the only one with the 'cravings'


----------



## Sunny12

Louise/BJB/X-ray - yours lovely words made me have a little cry (a nice one) thank you all lovely lovely ladies.

X-ray - all strength to you tomorrow. Fancy us not like the insensitive friends usually can just cut out!! 

Night night all, shattered and heading for bed

Xxxxxxcxccxc


----------



## Caro101

Hello everyone, hope you are having a fab saturday and keeping super warm.

*Louise ~* Had a right laugh at the "Christening" tomorrow. I know exactly what you mean. Thats exactly like us, everyone just gossips about us behind our backs and then you get the pity looks. Whats worse is the ones that pretend like they dont know we are struggling to concieve and they come up and ask " so when are you guys planning on having kids" just so they can hear it from the horses mouth that we can't concieve.  . If you really must attend i would just do whatever you can even if it means just showing your face up and then excusing yourself.

*X Ray ~* Totally second everything you said about You ladies on here. Always a reassuring shoulder to cry on anyday and one that knows exactly what you are going through.

Congrats on the lovely PUPOs, now now be good ladies no POAS too early, you might just be up for an award 

Chinese anyday love that we can now say " need chinese because its recommended he he he

AFM ~ Feeling better but then occassinally having bouts of tears thinking to myself what is wrong with me, i cant even do so much as produce mature eggs. But staying hopeful that the 3 we have make it to monday.  

Some questions ladies. Sorry for TMI or too personal question. For those of you who have used Crinone Gel. Do you or Did you clean/scoop it out and if so how often. I was just wondering whether it builds up in there and perhaps prevents the newer dose from working.

Another question lovelies. My husband is travelling on Monday night the day of our ET. He can drive to the airport but i have to drive back. We are about an hour from Heathrow. Are you advised to drive on the day of ET. I am so worried as DH has so much lagguage and trains are just not practical from where we are. Your thoughts and advice incredibly appreciated.


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey caro. Was told today just act normally. Except heavy lifting. Sure driving will be fine. Hope someone will second it xx

Please don't be down. Sounds so similar to my first round where stimmed for ages and only one fertilised. Was devastated an knew at 2 day transfer was not much hope. Someone on here said to me the first round is a practice. NO one knows how our bodies will react? What i do know is how much more positive round 2 has been learning what they had from the first.

However u have not got your bfn yet so.......keep positive and am sending good vibes for your little ones on Monday xx

Bjb xx


----------



## davies_nic

Hi ladies, I'm 7dp2dt and after such a long history I had decided to avoid forums this time around. I've been coping quite well so far in this 2ww, considering it's our last ever treatment by keeping busy and keeping my expectations low and in check. 

Coping until today that is! I've had what I think was a bit of spotting. A few spots of pale pink/brown colour on the loo roll at lunch time. At first I panicked, then I switched to thinking it may have been an implantation bleed as there has been nothing since and I've never had this before in previous cycles. 

Trouble is that it has sent my head into a complete mess. I was much happier with my pessimistic self rather than the PUPO mindset that I've always had in the past only to be devastated at yet another BFN. 

Has anyone else had spotting at this stage post transfer? 

So it appears that I have joined you after all, so can I get on the list my dates are EC 6/12/12 ET 8/12/12 OTD 22/12/12

Thanks and good luck everyone, Nic x


----------



## HavingitAll

Hiya hens,

Hi Caro, you should be fine to drive - ET is so much better than EC but really avoid it if you can. We are 1-1.5 hrs from Heathrow but we rarely drive as the local taxi only charges £65 which. Is totally worth it for us. I hate driving!

Lying in on a Sunday but no sex!  being PUPO is so difficult!    

And I don't think the driving excuse or the antibiotics excuse is going to cut it for me to avoid drinking with xmas parties and catching up with friends. We are going to have to tell some people about our IVF and we don't want to. Any ideas


HavingitAll


----------



## Pixanne

Havingitall, best excuse is to say you partied do much the other day, you gave yourself alcohol poisoning and now you just can't face it. Go into detail about how and where you were sick and people usually leave you alone! Or say you've got a bet with your dh that you can be tee total for the festive season and he said if you do it, he'll buy you a Mulberry bag and you can't cheat on that deal.

Caro, I'd tell your dh to get a cab this time as really you should be resting for the first 48 hours then back to normal. I'm sure it'd be fine but best safe than sorry.

Davies_nic, it sounds like an implantation bleed to me. These can occur at different times for different women but if it's stopped already, it could be a good sign!

Sunny, I'm in the Sunny deserves a bfp club. I'm really hoping you and dh will move into 2013 healthy and with a bubba sunny on the way ☀

Bjb, it was A Grandpa for Christmas. Real cheese. But you know, hormones etc!

Hello everyone else! 

Afm, A plague has descended on our house again. Dh has man flu, dd crouped last night and has a cold and I think I've got an ear infection and sore throat! 

X


----------



## Caro101

It really really never rains but pours for me. I have woken up today with this red blistery rash on my neck area. A bit irritative when rubbed by clothing. I am in bits as I have been on google an looks like shingles. Can't stop crying. Why is this happening to me. Now in the walk in centre waiting to be seen by Dr probably just to confirm my worst fears. I have heard so much about shingles and pregnancy so guessing its a nono for ET tomorrow.


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Morning girls.

Having it all am in similar predicament.  Have been putting off seeing my cousin Cos when we get together we drink. It's our thing! Got to see her before Xmas though for pressis. Don't want to tell her yet. I thought of two options. Either anti biotics for my infected tooth! Or a bit if a sickness bug. I  think the first one! But also like pixannes drunk too much last night!

Shopping for me today gonna treat myself to some new shoes to go with my nice new dress for a do next weekend!
Excuse. ....think if all the money were saving by me driving ad also on drink! Like I need an excuse!

Happy Sunday peeps

Bjb xxx


----------



## Lucylu1982

Awww Caro, you poor thing. Hope you get seen by the Dr soon & fingers crossed its not shingles. I had that a couple of years ago & the rash spread just down one side of my body, and almost burned if clothing / duvet rubbed against it. Is that what youre feeling? Hoping it's not shingles, but if ET does end up being postponed at least you can tackle it when you're fighting fit again - sorry, Not what you wanted to hear I know. Keep us posted Hun. Xx sending positive vibes xx

Hello everyone lose, I have been reading every day or so, hope the PUPO ladies are staying sane.

Much love& baby dust,

Xx


----------



## X-raygirl

Aww caro, you poor wee soul. Let us know how you get on. Lok after yourself, shingles is usually stress related....go figure why you got it now! 

Bjb new shoes!   makes every girl happy! 

Pixanne, you too! Keep well little lady, hydration is important and remember frostie is a tough little cookie, look after yourself and in turn you'll look after frostie! 

Havingitall, get used to the Sunday morning lie in with no nookie if you get ur bfp...you'll be grateful if you get one at all with all the sleepless nights ahead of us in parenthood! 

Welcome Davies nic try not to worry, my money is on implantation.... ESP as its different to all your other cycles.

My no drinking tip is to tell everyone that I've had a gynae procedure and on anti bj's and strong painkillers and not allowed to drink, technically not too far from the truth and people tend not to ask to much apart from are you ok! 

Afm.... Had an odd night been awake most of it with the most severe gripping abdo pain ever   completely convinced I'd wake up to a visit from the witch... As yet nothing.  the knicker watch has commenced. 
If it was implantation then those two embies are in there with jcb's and pix axes making a home for themselves! What will be will be eh? Made it to 10dp3dt last time I'm only 6dp3dt today. Trying not to be worried or negative, just need to wait it out. 

Love to you all,  I'm away to walk the dog..... Can't check knickers outside!!


----------



## X-raygirl

anti bj's lolol I meant anti b's as in antibiotics!


----------



## Pixanne

Caro, you poor thing. Fingers crossed its not shingles 😢

X ray girl, keep thinking positively. Those embies could well be busy digging! Ouch to the idea of a jcb!

Afm, at my mum's being looked after! She's going to take dd for a walk and I'll have a lie down. I just can't believe we're all poorly AGAIN!

X


----------



## Sunny12

Pixanne/Caro - sorry you are both poorly. Caro, I am reslly hoping it is not shingles and you are good to go tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Pixanne

I think it's over for me and Frostie ladies. I've started bleeding bright red blood with clots. Sobbing my heart out right now. X


----------



## X-raygirl

Pixanne, no!    I'm   there is another reason for it. I've heard of some people bleed the whole way thro' pregnancy, don't loose hope just yet as difficult as that seems right now. My heart goes out to you.    we are all here for you. XxX


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Pixanne -   I'm sorry to hear that love! Go a+e right now! X


----------



## Shellbee

Pixanne lovely I'm so sorry to hear that your bleeding but as x-ray girl said some people do bleed throughout pregnancy for various reasons ... Get yourself to a&e and get checked out ....   that everything is ok


----------



## Jo1980

Pixanne- oh no!! I'm praying there is another reason for this bleeding and really really hope frostie is ok   

Caro- sorry to hear you have shingles, what timing, unbelievable   

Louise- how are you PUPO lady? I've also been suffering with constipation just like you have. I e never been constipated before so this is all new to me! It's making me feel pretty miserable. Hope the 'christening' today hasn't been too much for you to bare?!

Sunny- how's my other PUPO pal?! Hope you DH is recovering well

Well I'm PUPO with my star pupil blasto!!!! It was the clear runner of the rest, 4 were turning into early blasts and the rest were still at morula stage. I've discussed with the consultant about having 2 transferred with this being my 3rd transfer but he talked me into having the blast transferred. I've always had 2 transferred on day 3 before but because we have got to blast this time he persuaded me to have 1 transferred. I will find out tomorrow if any can be frozen, I really hope there are some to freeze, this would be another 1st


----------



## Pixanne

There's no point ladies. I've spoken to my clinic on their emergency number. They've said all I can do is lie down and keep taking meds and they want me to call in the morning but that at this stage there's nothing anyone can do. The bleeding is pretty conclusive though. It's too heavy to be just pg bleeding and there are clots at the bottom of the loo. I'm devastated. Just lying in bed sobbing.


----------



## may2

Pixanne dear, I'm so sorry to hear that your bleeding     praying it is a false alarm. Please go to A&E for check up   
May


----------



## may2

Posted before I saw your reply
We are putting all our prayers in for this   it's not over!


----------



## villabird1980

Hi Girls, I think its over for me too, i have cramps and am bleeding!!


----------



## MrsC78

Pixanne and villabird - thinking of you both    x


----------



## wombat13

*Pixanne, villabird*, just saw your sad posts - I am sending you both massive hugs   and praying that you are both wrong   xx
I hope and pray that everything is OK for you both. A friend of mine bled right up until her third trimester, so I really hope it is not over, you are both so lovely.
love and wombat hugs  
love wombat xxx


----------



## Jo1980

Keeping everything crossed for you too villa bird  

SHARRY please update me for OTD 3rd Jan, yes my clinic have given me a crazy 18 day wait past 5day transfer (think I'll be testing 31st Dec to be honest if AF stays away)


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

ah girls i really hope this isnt it for you both xxxx     

you both should go a and e xx


----------



## Shellbee

Villabird , really hope everything is ok for you also lovely.     you and pixanne are both wrong and everything is ok. Will be thinking off you  

Caro hope you got on ok at walkin clinic and its not shingles


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Oh no! Caro, pixanne and villa bird hope. All ok. Hugs xxx


----------



## may2

Villabird , praying everything is ok with you too  
May


----------



## vickyroad

Pixanne and villabird - big hugs. Try and stay positive , my sister bled for 4-5 months during her pregnancy and my nephew is 13 years old now. Don't loose hope yet xx


----------



## Caro101

Pixanne and Villabird ~ awwwww honeyz praying that there is an explanation for those bleeds. Please hold on tight little ones.   . 

AFM ~ We came to the end of the road of this cycle. It's confirmed I have shingles. I have never cried so much in life. But God's time is always the best time and I guess this time wasn't best. I called the emergency number and someone called me back saying I have to wait to speak to Consultant in the morning but I pretty sure that's the end of it. 

You lot are sooo amazing and you have been my biggest support as I have gone through this tough road. Thank You.


----------



## Lucieb2

My lovely magpies,
What a horrible day. 

Pixanne and Villabird, my darlings I am in tears thinking of you both, life is so very very cruel sometimes. Like the other ladies, I do know of women who have had heavy bleeding and then had a normal pregnancy, so sending hopes and prayers your way    

Caro, sweetheart, shingles is s##t at the best of times, but this takes the biscuit   You are very philosophical, and you are right, it will happen when the time is right, but that doesn't make it any easier just now   

Jo, big congrats to you pupo lady, hope you have some frosties  

Bjb, hope you had a lovely time shoe shopping  

DaviesNic, welcome, it sounds like IB to me, keeping everything crossed for you  

Sunny, my goodness you are coping so well. You should def test on Xmas day, I'm in the sunny fan club too! xx

Louise, was thinking of you at the christening from hell today, are you ok?  

X-ray, I agree it's no-one else's business and unless you've been through this it's very hard to empathise. I feel so much for all of you ladies, especially during the extra hard times  

Havingitall, you make me laugh lady  

Will be anxiously checking to hear how Pixanne and Villabird are, praying for you both lovely ladies


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Caro101 - sorry to hear that   will they freeze the embies for when you are better? Shingles is caused by stress most of the time  x


----------



## Pixanne

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers ladies. Your support means the world. Am following clinic's advice and have stayed in bed but bleeding hasn't stopped. Not up to doing personals today. Sorry ladies. X


----------



## HavingitAll

what a day girls!       


O my pixanne and villabird!!! let hope it all is ok. how can a+e turn you away Thinking of you two.      

caro - shingles? no!!!   

It's obvious why men don't go through this!!!    

Thanks so much for the ideas - handbags and shoes take the cake! When we went for EC I told my boss that my DH had a medical procedure, which was close to the truth (provding sperm!) and my boss even asked what the procedure was! I said he didn't want to talk about it. I The gyno procedure is too close to the truth, someone at work might do the math one day, I'd really rather that my workmates didn't know about IVF, ever. We've a small office and 2 of our admin are pregnant and 2 of our other staff have pregnant wives! For us that's a lot of people! I'm 41 so I can't waste time but if this all works and I take maternity leave it'll be a big deal.

Best of luck to everyone - this is so tough!!!   



On serious knicker watch after what we believe was an implantation bleed 
 
  

HavingitAll


----------



## Nonnie

Pixanne and Villa sending you    . Its ot over yet   

Caro honey, so sorry to hear about your shingles.   

Louise hope you got through christening ok

Sunny you are an inspiration

My blood on wiping is now staining so im quietly beging to accept the inevitable. If make it to wed without full blown will test but....... As Caro so bravely put it Gods plan is not always our plan. I have more than enough to be grateful for

You truely ar the most magnificant bunch of girls and with every breath in my body I wish every single one of you a bundle of joy at some stage nest year. Keep the faith 

Love and best wishes to you all

Nonnie


----------



## X-raygirl

Goodness ladies, what a day. I'm struggling to write to you all  this evening as I feel your pain and loss so deeply as I expect all our fellow magpies will. Life is indeed so cruel and we know not of the time or place when our dreams will come true. 
Pixanne, villabird and nonnie. Thinking of you all......never give up on hope.
I pray for positive news from you all tomorrow. 
XxX


----------



## mrsc75

Oh Pixanne, Nonnie and Villabird I hope it stops and everything is ok xx 

Sorry about your cycle Caro x I hope you can start again when your feeling better xx

This is so hard even with a BFP you never know what's going to happen I've spent all day worrying and feeling like too many people know and it might not last x
Not feeling wonderful, some kind of virus I think am absolutely wiped out xx

Hello to everyone else I'm keeping reading to see how you all are xx


----------



## AggieD

Hello Girls

I've haven't been on the site for days as I have been away with work and then away this weekend with DH.

Our individual journey's are full of amazing highs and terrible lows and this our shared journey 'magpies' is just the same. I am so sorry for all those whose hopes have been dashed.  

Flo I am sorry    that this cycle has ended for you and I hope you get some answers and can take action.  

Caro - oh life is cruel at times but you have shown such strength and you are so right. I hope that you are better soon and are able to take good care of yourself and get fit and strong for your next cycle.   

Mrsc78, Squazel and LSF2012 - I am so sorry that this wasn't your time. I hope that you are getting lots of support and are treating yourselves.  .     . I was so sad to hear your news.

Pixanne and Villabird - Such ups and terrible downs.     words can't express how I feel for you. Keep safe lovely ladies. 

Nonnie - I hope your fears are not realised. Wishing you luck and hoping for you  . 

Good luck to all those who are stimming, EC and ET

To my PUPO pals, I wish you all the best of luck, all we can do is wait and what a wait!     

Sunny - your strength is inspiring and that of your DH too (getting down to watch his team can't have been easy - all the questions and so soon). Sending you      

Having it all - hope you are taking breaks in between your knicker checking. I have kept it to a minimum this time round with just some peaks where I have lost it a couple of times and pretty much spent a meeting getting up and down to go to the loo blaming excessive water drinking....

Well May2, we are both testing tomorrow....

I fell very strange as I enjoy being PUPO and having the hope. I am remaining positive but I have had so many cramps but nothing else. I am the luckiest girl alive as I have my dream (DD born Feb 2011) after one cancelled cycle (poor performance), one ectopic (started bleeding the day before my first scan - 13 weeks), one missed misscarrage and then our dreams came true (all as a poor performer - I am in the only takes one camp!). We are back trying and I feel for everyone on this journey. The lies we have to tell on nights out etc, the drugs, the emotions, the hope and the sorrow. I can only deal with this by sharing it with my DH and you ladies. I can't tell anyone else as I can't stand the sympathy/well meant pity. Whatever tomorrow brings it will just be a strange in my journey but thank you for sharing it with me and making me feel normal.

Aggie xxxxx  

If I could hug you all I would hold you so tight... x


----------



## saroly76

Hello my wonderful magpies,


Haven't been on for a few days and what a horrible day its been. 

Villabird, pixanne,nonnie, massive hugs to you. I don't wanna speak professionally to you but as a mother, who bled on and off bright red blood for 9mths and now has a very lovely and moody teenager  sometimes there is no reason for this but it does happen. Please don't give up hope yet. 

Caro, I'm so gutted for you Hun. Massive hug. 

its true what everyone else has said. You're all truely amazing ladies and even if it isn't gods will this time, I strongly believe our time will come. 

Lots of love 
And big hellos to everyone else and newbies too 

Sarah 
Xxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Villa, Pixanne - I am so so sorry   hoping that it is not the end but if it is I hope you fund the strength to get through this and then move forwards on your path. So so tough for you right now though xxxxxxxxxxxx

Caro - hard hard day for you too. I assume they will freeze everything for you. Hope to are not physically feeling too rough. It's the emotions that are the hardest  

Nonnie - my heart also goes out to you    that it is ok and just bleeding cow down there has been through so much. Xxxxx

Not sure if I can say anything to make anyone feel better, Aggie that was a lovely post.

LucieB - I think you summed it up "what a horrible day"

Stay strong brave magpies we are all in this together xxxxx


----------



## L_ouise

Wow! 4 pages in one day... Here goes!!! 

*X-ray *- thanks or the stabbing advice  Hubby used to do them all because it made him feel more involved I think but that got a bit tedious after a couple of cycles so I do then all now - except for the bum one which I don't think I want to even attempt 

I hope the pain is an mplantation/pregnancy thing 

*Caro* - who needs enemies when you've got a family, eh?  They were mostly good but my grandma couldn't help but asking about my lack of alcohol consumption - I told her I did actually have a drink during the toast which stumped her.

Don't be sad about the immature egg thing, it's a protocol issue NOT an issue with you.

I have just caught up some more - I can't believe your cycle is *delayed* further. Think of what the alternative might have been if you hadn't rashed up when you did and known to think of shingles! I know this is going to sound like I'm just trying to make you feel better, but there are many benefits associated to FETs and maybe this is the way it was always meant to happen for you. It's not over by a long shot xx

Hiya and welcome *Nic* 

*Pixanne* and *Villa* - Oh no! I'm so sorry for you both. You never know, bright red isn't always the end. I have, hand on heart, known girls have bright red and to still be pregnant but it does normally indicate loss of a multiple or placenta issues xx

*BJB* - I like the drunk to much and might vomit at any minute excuse too 

*Jo* - Hiya! Congratulations on being PUPO  I would have pushed for two assuming I wouldn't get any frosties, but I guess with so many spares you are bound to have some to freeze 

I'm coping ok thanks. I've decided that my embryos should be hatching out tomorrow so it's another day in bed for me, trying to help them to settle... I hope! I'm still taking the Lactulose because I'm sure I haven't pooped out enough yet iykwim and I prefer the idea of cleansed rather than backed up 

I'm not feeling too bothered about OTD yet, just happy to be not planning or enduring a cycle atm! I really do enjoy the 2wws, it's like the calm. Well... At 2dp3dt it is anyway 

*Lucie* - hiya  it went alright thanks, better than expected!

*Havingitall* - I'm hoping it was implantation for you xx

*Nonnie* - I'm hoping its not AF for you :hug:

*May* and *Aggie* - all the very best for a BFp tomorrow  

*AFM* - well, I'm really gutted about events on here but I am so proud of how some of you are managing to cope with the obstacles that have gotten the better of you this time  Being proud sounds a bit condescending maybe, but that is how I feel about it - it's the most inspiring thing to see someone at least attempting to stand tall when suffering so much. I really mean it. It's what gets me through.

My ovaries are really quite sore after today's activity so I'm fussing about that and hoping I've just pulled the ligaments too much with driving and walking a lot and that it's not uterus related.

I'm expecting a call tomorrow to report on embryo number 3 which was a 4 cell on day 2 but only 5 cell on day 3. I'm hoping it at least made it to blast just so it implies the other two made it that far


----------



## nuttynat1982

Pixanne and villa fingers crossed that everything turns out to be OK    xxxx


----------



## Caro101

Thank you so much ladies for your amazing support. Aggie and everyone else your posts moved me to tears. So heartfelt. 

My husban and I had a discussion about whether we would freeze the embryos if they were good enough. We agreed that we felt it was best to start a completely fresh cycle. This is my first cycle gone. If we had the FET that would count as another cycle even if the embryos did not survive the thaw leaving us with one funded cycle. So we have decided that if tomorrow the embryos are good enough to freeze we won't freeze them and then start a fresh cycle. Do you think we are making the right decision?


----------



## L_ouise

Woah *Caro* - that's a huge decision to have to make and unfortunately one only you can make.

If they were perfect embryos then I wouldn't be getting rid of them... What's the saying?

"A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush"

All you can ever hope for is a double transfer with two perfect embryos, so don't get blinded to what you might have just because of fresh vs frozen.

If they aren't perfect, then I'd agree with a fresh cycle  Although, I'd be asking if I could pay privately to freeze them.

I don't mean to ask the hard questions... But what if you don't even get 3 next time? xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Caro - I personally would freeze. The ones that freeze are normally very strong as the survive the freezing process. I wouldn't waste great embies me personally x


----------



## Sunny12

Caro - are you able to freeze and then still do full cycle and have them as back up? That is what we did, I had assumed that cos we had a frozen one we'd have to do that straight away but Dr suggested full cycle before trying FET. Are you able to do that? Freeze then have full cycle but safe in knowledge they are there?

Cxxxx


----------



## AggieD

Caro  - Echoing others with only you can decide. As a poor performer I would agree with other posts that if they are good enough to freeze (any they have to be good to freeze - Ive never had any frozen) then I would as you never know what might happen. If you can freeze privately without it impacting on your free cycles then even better.

Well so to bed and peeing tomorrow...deep breaths and no mad dreams please!

Just watched the news and then Sports Personality of the Year....sobbed through both! Must try and get my hormones in order!

Good luck May and love to you Magical Magpies!

What will be will be....


----------



## Lucieb2

Nonnie, sweetie thinking of you as well tonight, lets hope you don't get any more before wed  

Caro, of course it is your decision, but if they are top grade embies, I would think very carefully about discarding them, you just never know what is around the corner. If you have some frosties, it really takes the pressure off the next cycle, even if you don't end up using them. Big hugs  

Ladies, today has been pretty horrendous, lets hope for better news next week.

Love to all, especially Pixanne and Villabird


----------



## AggieD

OTD is here, hardly slept and all of this for a big fat no (BFN). Tried not to get ahead of myself but you just can't help it. This hurts but DH is off for an interview this morning and I've got Christmas to organize. So I've cried and will do again, but it's time to get active again and fit for the next round (Feb?)

Good luck May with your test.

Aggie xxx


----------



## HavingitAll

O AggieD I'm so sorry


----------



## Mskellyr78

Aggie - big hugs hun  . Sorry it has not worked this time for you.  You have the right attitude, don't give up hope. I'm sure 2013  will work out for you.  Support each other over Xmas and new year. Xx

Caro  - only you can make the decision but like others I echo - if they are good enough, freeze them   xx

Sorry for lack of personals, difficult to keep up on my phone. Hope everyone else is keeping well  

AFM - I've not been on since Friday. As some will know had cramping that day. Woke up on Saturday full of positive thoughts. Went to the loo in the supermarket and had some spotting. OMG was convinced that my period was on its way early!! It did not come to anything and I'm just praying and have no convinced myself it was the end of implantation. Has anyone else had this? I know not everyone has implantation bleeding. I'm not due to test until 23rd and period is due on Wednesday. 

Kelly


----------



## Hopeful_emma

Caro - are you sure that's the case? Usually on NHS funded a single cycle counts as a fresh cycle plus the transfer of any resulting frozen embryos. That was certainly the case for me and thats what it says in the NICE guidelines. If your clinic is applying different rules I think that's very cruel, especially wjen you're in such a vulnerable position.

Pixanne - I am so sorry for your loss. I really feel for you and I know there's nothing anyone can say right now that will help. I hope you can take comfort in your beautiful family this Christmas x x x

Villabird and aggied - I'm so sorry for your bfns. This is a cruel journey and I hope that in the end you get what you are praying for x x x

Hello to everyone else. Hope you had a great weekend x x x


----------



## Mskellyr78

Pixanne -   big hugs hun xx my thoughts are with you and your other half.

Villabird -   bigs hugs for you also hun.

This really is an emotional roller coaster for all. Never give up hope and I   that your time will come. 

Xx


----------



## Caro101

Thank You Soooo much ladies. What would I do without you. I will put all those questions to the embryologist and that will most certainly make things easier.

Hopeful Emma ~ I know it's so cruel my PCT is the one that make the rules imagine. They only fund for 3 transfers that's what they call a cycle. My clinic also treat other patients from another PCT East of England and they fund their patients for 6 transfers which is 3 fresh and 3 frozen.


----------



## Sunny12

Aggie -   really really sorry, you are an amazing lady ego has helped loads of us on here with your kind words and support 2013 is your year I just know it xxxx

Caro - perhaps find out how much it will cost for you to pay for freezing and storage and freezing? I imagine it is not much compared to full cycle. If you manage to create embryos worth freezing then you don't want to waste these precious things. Hope you are doing ok and getting through all this xxxx

Afm - keep forgetting I am in pupo!! I imagine this will not be case in wks time. DH healing well, I am going to work from home today so I can still look after him. He did not sleep great last night I think he has started worrying about the pathology report, I hope we hear something pre Xmas. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful_emma

Caro - that's really really awful. It's so unfair that NHS funding is a postcode lottery. I hope they're at least flexible enough to store them until after your fresh cycles so that you can pay for the FET yourself if necessary. FET is much cheaper than fresh cycles and there are some really good results from it. Hope you get things sorted x x


----------



## Caro101

Hey Ladies I am soooooo confused now. Just got a call from the Embryologist saying that although thy recommend going to blast only for couples with 4 or more good quality embies, our 3 embryos were top grade and they were recommending that we take the thee to blast. She said she had no idea about shingles but didn't think it affected anything in terms of havin the embies back or achieving pregnancy as along as the medication I was given is safe for pregnancy but that she would get the nurses to call me back as she is unsure. But she booked me in for ET Wednesday anyway.  . The Dr I saw at the hospital and the Dr that called me back from the clinic's emergency bleeper also said the same but everywhere else on Dr google says otherwise. So confused now.


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Caro, I think Dr Google can sometimes do more harm than good and it's best to go with the experts. How about calling either nhs direct or your gp for a chat about it? Your doctors at the clinic are experts in fertility rather than illnesses if that makes sense. On the freeze/fresh question, I would pay privately to freeze, do another fresh cycle (which may add to your frozen family too!) and then you have options. If, god forbid, you end up running out of nhs gos and need to self fund, it'll be cheaper to fund fets than full tx.

Sunny, I'd say forgetting about it is the best thing.

Thank you to all of you ladies for your very kind words. You're all amazing, strong and beautiful women and I feel blessed to have your support.

Afm, bleeding has slowed down. Tmi, but had watery pink blood at about 6.30am and nothing since. I'm going to wait a couple of hours before ringing the clinic to ask them what I should do. I've been lying down since the first sight of blood yesterday and will stay lying down all day today. I think there was too much new blood for it not to be the worst but nevertheless will keep going with my meds.

X


----------



## HavingitAll

Do keep going with your meds *Pixanne*. I've been reading up on bleeding in early pregnancy and really it seems that you can't be sure without testing.

*Caro * - how confusing!!! since shingles will flare up with stress and IVF is stressful it may make sense to go ahead? maybe acupuncture or meditation to help keep it at bay? None of us clucky hens/ magpies will say no to freezing if you can since it gives some hope for the future, especially if the timing isn't right now for you.

HavingitAll


----------



## Sunny12

Pixanne - You are doing everything you can an hopefully it stops fully and all is well     

Caro - How do you actually feel?  What are your other symptoms apart from actual rash?  Perhaps by Wed you will feel a lot better anyway?  I am with everyone else in that the Dr are the experts and will not risk it if it can't work.  Let us know what they say
xxxxxxx


----------



## L_ouise

Hmmm *Caro* - I just did a quick google and the first statement I got was an Nhs official website one that said "If you get shingles when you're pregnant, it's usually mild and there's no risk to you or your baby" so it doesn't seem to be an issue at all. So your back on track with 3 top grade possible blasties 

Some good news! Hurray 

*Pixanne* - I hope you're alright  I'll keep you company, I'm on bed rest too today. My embryos should be hatching today so hoping they settle in.

*Aggie* - I'm so very sorry about your BFN  It would have been so nice if we could have all walked away with a BFP from this.

*Sunny* - Aw your poor hubby. He's got such a lot on his plate and must be torn between thinking of you, your embryos and himself... It's strange to think that those embryos saved his life isn't it! When they are born you can get your story in a newspaper I'm sure 

*Mskelly* - I hope it was implantation bleeding for you 

*AFM* - I had a bit of a disappointment this morning. Embryo 3 didn't progress much further  At least it's good in that it wasn't put back, but it does kind of imply that the others could go the same way...

Ah well. Just got to try and incubate these ones as best as I can and hope they've got their mummy's determination


----------



## Shellbee

Morning lovely hens 

Aggie, sorry lovely that its a BFN .  . 2013 will be your year 

Pixanne, glad to hear the bleeding has slowed lovely, hope the clinic phone you back with what next soon, make sure you get looked after and stay in bed... 

Villabird hope you ok lovely  

Caro, lovely how awful to get shingles. I will say regardless of DR google (who really should check his medical degree sometimes!) that my sister in law had singles when pregnant and they said its very low risk to baby plus the virus is already in you it just remains dormant after chickenpox until something activates it .... My niece is a very lively 6yr old now I don't think they would take the risk transferring if it wasn't safe 

Nonnie,    The bleeding is just implantation and your BFP is waiting there for you on OTD  

Kelly, implantation bleeding hun, its about the right time, for day 2 implantation completes about 8/9 days post ET 

Sunny, you an DH are so very strong.. Hoping that you get the results soon 

L_ouise, sorry about your 3rd little embie but each embie is unique and it does not represent what is going on inside you, you had the best put back remember and they didn't pick number 3 because it was behind already... Enjoy the relaxing in bed but make sure you get the 30mins walking/keep active for the blood flow

Wombat, wow your embies are super! Good luck for ET tomorrow ... Tomorrow is a very lucky day  

Big   To everyone else 
I've not been posting much but read everyday to see how you all are doing and cheering my magpies from a distance! 

I do have a favour to ask you lovelies could you blow me some bubbles? For some magpie luck tomorrow

Love an baby dust  

Shellbee x 

"If one dream should fall and break into a thousand pieces, never be afraid to pick one of those pieces up and begin again. "


----------



## Sunny12

Shelebee - Bubble blown!!

Louise - I had same call yesterday saying number 3 did not progress but I am hoping it is not indicative of what is going on inside me.  Last cycle I had one transferred which obviously did not progress and one frozen which did so they all do different things.  Keep the PMA!

I am working today (from home) quite nice to do some normal stuff.  Heading out for a walk at lunch time which will is a nice thought!

xxxxx


----------



## davies_nic

Hi Ladies 

Thanks for the welcome....

Shellbee - good luck for tomorrow

Caro - what a roller-coaster you're on. I remember how I felt when my first cycle was cancelled. I was just as devastated as the cycles that didn't work. And in a strange way it felt worse as if I'd been cheated out of even having a chance. So fingers crossed that you get the go-ahead for ET.

Nonnie, Villabird, Aggie - so sorry! Pixanne, to have had a BFP and now bleeding is my worst nightmare. I hope the slowing down is a good sign?

Kelly - we're very similar in our dates, I'm just a day ahead of you having also had a day 2 transfer. I also had a very small amount of spotting on Saturday on wiping, and nothing since. So like you I'm really hoping that it was an implantation bleed. It's really messed with my head. I'd been managing to keep my expectations low before then, now I'm imagining all sorts and can't focus on the massive list of things I have to do. It's going to be a long, long week.

Fingers crossed for the tests and lab calls expected today

Nic x


----------



## HavingitAll

mskellyr78 - apparently lots of ladies have spotting and even heavier at different stages of pregnancy. Have a look at the other links like these:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

and every pregnancy is different, no wonder we go crazy

but I'm no expert, never been pregnant, first IVF. My sister is pregnant now and tells me that she's had spotting since the beginning so we can only hope is atll work for each of us.

AFM: I have a spot or two so far, hoping it was implantation bleed but of course very worried!


----------



## Pixanne

A quick afm, spoken to my clinic who were just lovely. They're doing a blood test today and one on Weds which will tell us if Frostie is clinging on or if he's definitely gone. At least I'll know. If he's gone then I can try and move on and make plans. If he's still there, then there's hope.

The nurse said its a good sign that it's stopped, but obviously it being new blood and clots is concerning so agreed to do the blood tests.

X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good news pixanne  hope it works out for you   x


----------



## Impatiens

Hi there ladies

Although I don't write a lot, I am reading your stories everyday and sharing the uncertainty with you all. 15dpiui today- OTD tomorrow. 

I am so sorry for you ladies that haven't had the BFP we all want.

I guess there is no way of preparing yourself for a negative result. I tend to oscillate wildly between thinking it's worked and planning how to break the news to family, to thinking how lucky I would be if it would work first time trying IUI and trying not to overthink it.

This is the most bizarre time of my life and knowing that so many other women are going through the same thing just is a huge comfort.

*Sharry* could you add me to page 1? Will let you all know tomorrow. 

Imp

Sending love and positive thoughts to all


----------



## L_ouise

Ok, so I went a bit ott. I went out and bought a pineapple, just a small one, and proceeded to eat about two slices and chewed the entire core before spitting it out. It was a really ugly frenzy of chewing, sucking and spitting.

I read something yesterday about certain carbohydrates being required for stickiness and for some reason I thought of pineapple 

Now I feel a bit sick. Back in bed for me.

*Sunny* - I'm sorry that your third embryo didn't make it  I suppose each embryo is an individual but i worry that there is an element of percentages involved. My hubby has borderline DNA Frag and aneuploidy too which I bet is what killed off my other two 

*Shellbee* - I blew you some bubbles  What is it tomorrow? A scan or something?

*Pixanne* - Good news with the blood tests! Fingers crossed that everything is fine!


----------



## Mskellyr78

Good afternoon peeps,

Caro - Jeezo your emotions must be up and down like crazy. Fingers crossed for your transfer on Wednesday  .

L_ouise -   those little embies are snuggling right in there.

Shellbee - I sure hope it has been implantation bleeding.  Bubbles sent your way for tomorrow hun. 

Nic - I can certainly empathise with you on this one. I really thought it was all over on Saturday. From Sunday I have been really positive and reassuring myself that it has been implantation. Positive thoughts and hugs your way hun and it seems to fit in with the timing that it should happen.   

HavingitAll - cheers for the link hunny - very useful - although I;m driving myself stir crazy looking things up all the time. It's a total emotional rollercoaster. Fingers crossed  

Pixanne - everything crossed for you chick   

Big hugs to every one else  

Right I better nip to the loo again since I have not been for the past half hour!!! 

Kelly x


----------



## X-raygirl

Afternoon ladies, just a quickie as back to work after 3wks off  so snuck out to check my phone for updates on yesterday's news. 
Pixanne I'm so glad to hear of your body slowing down the bleeding can hopefully be taken as a good sign. Rest up special lady and we'll hopefully hear of your positive progress. Hang on in there frostie! 


Quick question....need to arm myself with peesticks for otd and wondered which ones you girls recommend. also as I have a 30-40 day random cycle will it matter that otd is about 5/6 days before af is due. (at its average expected date) worried its to early or will it not matter seeing as its a false drug endured cycle anyway? 

Better get back to work!! XxX


----------



## L_ouise

Thanks *Kelly* 

*X-ray* - bummer about being back at work 

I'd just get a couple of First Response Early Results and a couple of CB Digis. Don't get cheapies and don't get blue dye ones.

It doesn't matter when AF is due, all that matters is how old the embryo is  It's needs to be 15 days old (from EC) and you test will be 100% accurate xx


----------



## Caro101

You ladies are so amazing. How amazing it would be to have you as part of my real life always. 

Pixanne ~ So glad the bleeding has stopped and there is a plan in place. Fingers crossed that all is great on Wednesday bloods. 

Villa ~ Any news honey. Hope you have some news to make us smile. 

Davies~ You are absoutley spot on. That's exactly how I have been feeling like it would have been better knowing that it just didn't work but then it feels like you haven't even had a fair crack at it. 

Louise ~ Had a good laugh at your pineapple story ha ha ha ha. The things we do for BFP.

Thank you sooo much for your advise and support which I honestly just couldn't so without and makes things so much easier for me and so reassuring. 

There was soo much confusion from the nurses calling me at first to say that I definatley can't have them back. She then called me back later and said she wanted to confirm what medication I was on etc as the Senior Consultant was of the view that shingles doesn't affect anything but he did not know whether the medication would affect foetus potentially. So they then called someone I think she said Consultant Obstretician. After all was said and done they called me and said the tablets I am on are completely safe but the question would be am I well enough on the day. I haven't had any other symptoms apart from the rash. So they have asked me to go in Wednesday as planned an they will do a " Clinical Assessment" of how I feel on the day. 
Now on the way to the airport with DH. His friend has kindly taken a day off work to drive us to the airport.


----------



## Sunny12

That is great news Caro!!  So as long as you don;t get any horrible symptoms (which I think you'd be feeling by now) all go go go for Wednesday!

Do you have someone to go with you?
xxxxx


----------



## may2

Aggie, sorry darling to hear about your result.  You are a strong lady and I pray you get your BFP in 2013.

Afm, clinic just called and its a BFN for us too. I had the feeling that it will be negative since the transfer but it still hurts like h..l. Have been hoping I will be wrong

I wish every one a well deserved BFP

Don't know what to write any more but I am cheering for every one!
May


----------



## davies_nic

Caro, get well and keep us posted

May, really sorry, sending hugs


----------



## L_ouise

Aw no *May*  I'm really sorry. Nothing much to say that would help take the disappointment away... Except to say that at least there will be plenty of free flowing booze at this time of year! Please have a nice Xmas and I hope 2013 will be better for you xx

*Caro* - ah that's great news! You need to create a stress free environment for yourself! Lots of rnr and bubble baths  Tepid ones of course...

I've just had some more pineapple  I forgot how good fresh juicy pineapple tastes! Mmmmmmmm.

I'm always up for a meet up, geography allowing 

*AFM* - Back in bed. Yes, I did leave  I've got to go to the blooming clinic tomorrow for a progesterone test. I think they like it over 100, whatever that means. Hopefully I'll be fine, but it's a long day I could have done without xx


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies 

Well... I am a little bit in shock...
After the amazing news that eight out of our 10 embies survived the defrosting, we called today to see how many are still going and to get the time for ET tomorrow................ and we still have eight out of eight going to blast!!!!! 

I just can't believe it, we feel so lucky and blessed - can't stop smiling and this is pretty much the inside of my head at the moment:
           

It is unbelievable to me; I guess they were little fighters that took after their mum after all!  Even if they don't all make it until tomorrow, it does make me feel that they seem nice and strong! 

So sorry for all the bad stuff that other ladies have been going through - *Pixanne, Caro, Aggie, May, Sunny * - hope you find lots of strength 
*Louise* - go easy on the pineapple hon - I know the core is supposed to be good for implantation and I forget the details but there is also something about pineapple causing uterus contractions?!  also, why do you need bed rest? My clinic have been at pains to impress upon me that on no account should I stop doing my normal amount of stuff, as moving around is supposed to be good for the embies? Really confused now!  
Hi *Shellbee*, nice to see you  blown a few bubbles for you hon - is it your scan?! Tate and Lyle?! Thanks for saying tomorrow is a lucky day - I really really hope so! Can't believe we will get to bring one home at long last! xx

loads of love and wombat hugs to all, think of us tomorrow at my first ever ET!! 
love wombat xx


----------



## Pixanne

May and Aggie, I'm do sorry to hear your news. We live on a mad rollercoaster during tx and I really feel for you. 

Louise, how's bed rest treating you today?

Caro, fingers crossed it all subsides so you can go ahead happily. Did the shingles doctor say how long it might last?

Wombat, good luck tomorrow for getting those little wombats back!

Villa, how are you doing? Any news?

X-ray girl, I've just had a really interesting chat with one of the nurses at the clinic who said cb digital are the bane of their lives and completely inaccurate so avoid those. Also, she said all hpts are too sensitive and the clinical ones the clinic gives us is really the only one to use.

Shelbee, is it your scan tomorrow? Good luck hon.

Hi to everyone else.

Well, afm am totally confused! Hcg is 3000+ which clinic say is phenomenally high and now say they won't test on Wed as cons says Frostie is fine. They can't explain the bleed and say I just have to wait until my scan. AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGHHHH! I don't know what to think!

X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Wow! Pixanne that's majorly high considering you are 4 weeks 5 days! Maybe 2! Have u googled high hcg levels? X


----------



## Pixanne

I know Amy! Nurse asked how many I'd had put back and I said just one but she said those levels with a bleed suggested twins. Do you think Frostie could have divided? X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Anythings possible in this game! You won't know till a scan. Have u got 1 booked X


----------



## Pixanne

Yes, it's on 28/12/12. I really want them to do bloods again on Wed but they said they won't. I might try and ask them again. It's in the normal range for five weeks which is only two days away so   it's not a molar pregnancy (which is very rare and I'd have thought the embryologist would've picked up on it before transfer) and it is just Frostie getting very comfortable. I wonder what caused the bleeding though? X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

What's a molar pregnancy? Maybe it was a early implanter so you will be a bit ahead? X


----------



## HavingitAll

Hiya hens,

o May, so sorry for you    

Pixanne your HCG is through the roof! do you feel ok? I hope there's nothing too crazy going on in there.     identical twins do happen!

Caro - looks like you'll be in for ET - yay!!! so now you just gotta chill, as if that were possible.

wombat - are you our leading egg layer 8 going to blast is amazing!     

so what's this with pee sticks? our clinic says pee on whichever you like as long as you've waited long enough. They dont' give out any and they have said nicely 3 times now that I don't need blood tests for my progesterone. How can everywhere be so different!    

AFM - all good today just a little lower back pain as per last few days. working from home which sounds nice but writing a report at a coffee table isn't helping my back either and I am supposed to be on leave! It's either work in the lounge with the fireeplace or put the dining table into our bedroom cause they are the only rooms with heating, unless I leave the oven on and open all day! Hubby hasn't been on the ball lately, our embies and I have been a big distraction but I still love him to bits - today he's bought us an electric heater!

3 sleeps to blood test but since the results won't be back for days! it's ony 5 now to the pee stick - that's what our clinic wants. Gosh is this difficult!!! But I'm super busy tomorrow in the city and then have friends with a gorgeous baby to visit so ... deep breath  

HavingitAll


----------



## Pixanne

Amy, Have a look at http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Molar-pregnancy/Pages/Introduction.aspx as I say, I think the embie would show signs ahead of transfer don't you?

Havingitall, I'm hoping Frostie has burrowed very deep! I could cope with twins. It's be hard but I'd cope and they'd be a joy still. It is within the normal range for 5w so I think I'm just a couple of days ahead.

It is weird how all the clinics do things differently.

X

/links


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Evening hennies x

Pixanne things sounding more positive for you. Really pleased xx

May and aggie d so sorry not successful this time. Hugs xx

Caro really sounds like you have been through the emotional mill! Really hope you are ok for transfer weds xx

Wombat - that is fantastic well done! Will you have one back or more? Can they refreeze any left after? Good luck!

Having it all, I am having issues knowing which pee stick too. Want to get one in just in case i wanna test over Xmas but never bought one before! And now really unsure which one! My hospital don't do bloods just have to take urine in on otd but Want to know before that if I can. Bless him what a lovely gift he he ! Shows he is thinking of you! Good luck for tomorrow know how uneasy it is with babies! 

Louise how you doing? Why do they keep checking your progesterone? Have u had issues in the past? I was surprised how I have not really had any blood tests at all this round! 

Hey all u other lovely ladies. 

Afm - 3dp5dt and feeling a bit af - y but could be progesterone! Had a lovely day baking Xmas goodies but also had a nice afternoon nap! Bum is feeling quite sore from the injections to the fact if i Run up and down stairs and my bum wobbles it hurts! Better be worth it! 

Xx


----------



## Toritot

Evening lovley ladies.

OTD for me tomorrow, am so nervous. Today I feel very very 'af-y' trying to keep the pma going strong but can't help thinking the worst. This is sooo tough!!! Will update tomorrow. 

Very nervous 
Tori.


----------



## L_ouise

Evening all 

*Wombat* - that's amazing news! Definitely promising that you have some viable babies in the bunch  Best of luck with your transfer tomorrow, will you be having 2?

My clinic doesn't say bed rest specifically, but they say no exertion not even housework until after implantation at the earliest. So they are very reserved. I'm in bed because its warm and I can angle my uterus how I want it, I want the embryos nice and high! I'm not bedridden though. I was put all day yesterday and I'll be out all day tomorrow 

The pineapple is only small, like a grapefruit size, and it's only for today. I don't really believe it does anything but I certainly don't believe what I've had today would cause any harm even if I did. It might just make my uterus more sticky when I need it 

*Pixanne* - congrats  That is really cruel of them not to test you again though! It's not going to be molar with ICSI. Try to be glad that you've been given a clean bill of health 

*Havingitall* - the stuff I said about pregnancy tests is from years of ttc, not from my clinic  You can of course use whichever you want, but for reliability then go for what and when I suggested xx

*BJB* - Hiya  I'm alright thanks. My ovaries feel a bit... tight sometimes? You know like healing aches almost, have you had those?

Sorry about your sore bum! I don't envy you at all!

No I don't have any progesterone issues... Just what my clinic likes to do. All my other clinics have just put me on pessaries after ET and left me to it but this time I'm on Crinone gel, progynova (estrogen) and twice weekly progesterone injections. Then a week after EC (tomorrow) I have to go in for a progesterone test to ensure I have sufficient levels and if not then they'll up my injections.

I find it quite reassuring though. They have practically double the success rates for the majority of uk clinics 

*Tori* - best of luck for tomorrow!  We need our BFP mojo back, no pressure!


----------



## Dandanxx

How did you get in I sent you a message this morning and just realised it never sent xxx


----------



## HavingitAll

best of luck *Toritot*!   

I haven't bought a pee stick before either and will be so freaking out when I gotta go and buy one! No chance of POAS early!

HavingitAll


----------



## Dandanxx

Oops sorry ladies !! God knows how I sent a post on here!


----------



## Jepa

Aargh!!??!? I just wrote the most epic post with lots of personals and the whole thing vanished when my tablet died a moment ago - plugged in again but of course it's gone!

I won't rewrite all, but since theres been so much going on i do want to especially say

Pixanne, I'm so so so relieved for you.  I read through these catch up pages with trepidation and I'm so happy it looks as thou its turned around for you!  What an ordeal, though . 

Villabird hoping to hear from you and how things are.  I've got everything crossed you and little on are okay      

Caro, what a ride you've been through too.  Take care yourself till Wednesday honey - lots of relaxing and hope DH looks after you well.  

Sunny hope you're remembering to take care of yourself too, through all this mayhem at once.  

Also big   for the bins  

And congratulations to the newly PUPO ladies (welcome) and everyone else moving onto the next step

aFM found out today that we've got 3 fabulous frosties and I'm over the moon     .  They didn't call us on the weekend like they said they would and we couldn't contact them so logic said the news wasn't good.  I still had hope though, and turns out it wasn't misplaced!!  Lil' darlins!

   and   to everyone.

And here's a magic magpies dance for us all
     .....
     .....
      .....


----------



## Pixanne

Jepa, what fabulous news! Well done! You must be thrilled.

Villa bird, where are you? Are you okay?

Caro, I'm hoping that by Wed you'll have the shingles well under control. 

Havingitall, when is otd?

Louise, thanks hon. I actually find the more the clinic do, the more reassured I feel. Weird huh?

Toritot, I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow.

Bjb, from what my clinic said today, steer clear of clear blue and any early test. Straight forward supermarket own will do the job. Don't waste your money on the expensive ones.

Wombat, it's your pma. Your frosties inherited it already!

Afm, still getting brown sludge when I wipe, but brown is fine right? I've decided to ask the clinic to test again on Weds just to put my mind at rest. They're going to think I'm mad. Or do I really want my lovely bubble burst before Christmas? Not really. They said themselves only the scan is conclusive.

X


----------



## L_ouise

Woo *Jepa*! That's amazing news!  It certainly takes the pressure off which is nice!

*Pixanne* - is a private scan not an option? Even if they just see a sac or two? It might help to reassure you xx

*Hope everyone has a nice day tomorrow xx*


----------



## HavingitAll

Thanks bjb! The baby is supercute but I'll be tough  

Hey pixanne my OTD is 20th but that's a blood test at my go so no result for days. I' m home for xmas  and far from our clinic do they said per stick on 22nd. I had EC on 6th so the math seems right. 

Best of luck to all the broody clucky magpies!

   

HavingitAll


----------



## Caro101

Hey Lovelies

Back home from the airport dropping DH off and feeling a little sad can't believed i ever had a life before meeting this man..

*May and Aggie ~* So sorry sweethearts to hear the sad news. I know nothing we can say can take away from the sadness and hurt you feel we are here for you untill you take the next steps your deserved BFP. 

*Pixanne ~* I had happy tears in my eyes reading your post about your HCG levels. That is just amazing hon' and Lil Frostie or Frosties is digging deep nice and tight. You know just thinking if you were having twins wouldnt there be more late implantation bleeding? So glad things turned out this way cant even imagine how distraught you must have been.

*Villa ~ * Honey i hope you too have some good news for us to explain the bleed. Thinking of you a lot.

*Sunny ~* Hope you are taking good care my lovely having to look after yourself and DH too. I hope he is on fast track to mend. Thanks for asking about my ET. My best friend is going to come along with me since she is off work.She told DH she would be charging him for her services..  

*Wombat ~* Oh My Oh My them frosties really deserved that award i gave them. That is just fantastic news hon. No doubt you will have a great number of gorgeous blasties to PUPO with tomorrow. Couldn't have hoped for a better result for you honestly. 

*Amy ~* Lmao you are absolutley right. So my DR said that my shingles was brought about by the stress and that i need to eradicate it pronto. So i said to DH i am not going to think of anything embryo as if  .

*BJB ~* Had a nice chuckle at the jiggling bum. Sounded just like mine when i go up the stairs . So sorry it hurts. Have you tried that ice on the area before the jab some people say it helps. You made really crave cake except i cant bake to save my life. 

*Toriot~* Not to get way ahead of myself, but from what i have read BFP symptoms are a lot like AF. Fingers and everything crossed for you tomorrow. Am sure it'll be what we are all hoping it will be for you. 

*Louise ~* God you absolutley crack me up lol. See i looove pineapple but then i have never been clear on which part i should and shouldnt eat and knowing my super brain i will end up eating the wrong things so i have stayed clear which is a shame as i looove them. 
*
Jepa ~ * Awwww that is fantastic your little fighters Ma'.

*Having it all ~* I am trying soo hard to just chill out. God i cant even remember hw to do that . Quick question, so in 3 sleeps if you did POAS would that not give an accurate result too?

*AFM~* Suffering with the pain of this shingles rash but doing everything in my power to make it do one quick  .


----------



## Toritot

Thank you for all your luck ladies, but I Poas this morning and it was bfn. So gutted don't know where to go from here. There is no money left so I guess its the end o the road for me.


----------



## Shellbee

Toritot, I'm so sorry to read your news lovely, take care of each other today


----------



## Sunny12

Toritot -    I am so so sorry, I sincerely hope this is not the end you can find a way somehow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I woke up this morning realizing I did not take my pesserie last night. DH wanted to clean the vatheroon and tidied them away. I have them on windowsill in eye line when I brush my teeth but he put them in cupboard. Freaking out a bit, left message at clinic for when they get in. Have done my morning one like instructions say but need reassurance that it us not just all over. Not told DH (he is sleeping) cos don't want to stead him out. Back to hospital thus morning for his post op blood tests. Seeing oncologist on Thurs

Xxxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Morning lovies

Firstly, Sunny, you should be fine. They usually over prescribe the cyclogest but do ring your clinic for reassurance.

Toritot, I'm so sorry to hear your news lovely lady. Be kind to each other today and take some time to think things through.

Caro, good luck for ET! That's nice of your friend to go with you. I bet dh wishes he was there with you.

Havingitall, fingers crossed you'll be unwrapping a nice bfp!

Louise, the clinic have said there's no point in scanning but I would really like another blood test so I think I'll ring and ask again. They're going to think I'm mad!

X


----------



## Nonnie

Hens

its stage exit left for me.

Blood got thicker and heavier and full lown AF today. Did test just to wrap up but it is over and out.

Im gona take time out but will pop back in new year to see more good news and see how ye all got on with your scans. For those of you thinking of going again, if we win lottery might see you down the road................................. 

Thank you all for the support you lovely, lovely people. I wish you all a magical Christams and all the best for 2013. may all your dreams come true, 

Lots os love for now
Nonnie
xxx


----------



## Shellbee

Nonnie, I'm so very sorry to hear your news lovely, take care of each other


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Nonnie and toritot - im so sorry xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Nonnie - I am really sorry  I truely hope you get that win fall and get to go again. Look after yourself and hope for a better 2013 xxxxxx

Pixanne - thank you for the reassurance, I hope that is the case. Waiting for clinic to call back

Xxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Nonnie


----------



## debs_33

Hi Girls,

Have not been around much over the weekend and had loads on so really sorry I've not been on here supporting you all, I have read back over everything now though and so much has gone on, I apologise in advance if I miss anything major.

*Nonnie, Toritot, May and Aggie* - I am so heartbroken for you girls i'll never forget how I felt when our first cycle failed and I wouldn't wish that feeling on anyone. Hoping you all manage to get some enjoyment over the Christmas period and wishing you all the best for 2013, if I had the power to make all your dreams come true I would wish it in a heartbeat.

*Pixanne* - Sorry to hear about your scare, I hope that it was just one of those things and embie is still snuggled in nice and deep growing away not even realising what has happened. I have everything crossed for you 

*Wombat* - you go little frostie wombats  wishing you all the best for transfer today   i've not seen two magpies today but I have seen two dancing bananas - i'm pretty sure that's really lucky 

*Sunny* - my clinic have said if you miss a progesterone just take it when you remember but it shouldn't make any difference so try not to worry you are dealing with so much at the moment anyway. Have everything crossed for you and your DH, you are both so deserving of a good outcome from this  

*L_ouise* - i hope your embryos are snuggling in nice and deep, they must be picking up vibes on how much they are loved already  your clinic sound really nice and on the ball, it must make you feel so much more confident, they really seem to be going above and beyond rather than having the ship them in ship them out mentality, praying for you sweetie 

*Caro* - how's the shingles? I hope it isn't causing you too much pain and discomfort and that the rash goes pronto!!!!   I hope tomorrow brings good news for you and you can finally relax at home being well and truely PUPO!!!!! Sending you lots of love gorgeous girl, we are all here for you if you need us, I know you are finding it hard with DH away.

*Jepa * - 3 frosties is super    well done hun bun 

*Havingitall, BJB* and all the other PUPO ladies, I hope the 2WW isn't driving you all too  

Well AFM, have been cramping all weekend and yesterday the tiniest bit of brown spotting which happened on my last cycle and then the next day I got full AF so it was obviously playing on my mind. I woke up from a dream at 4.30 this morning, in my dream I had got out of bed and gone to the bathroom to pee on a stick and it was a BFN. So at 4.30am I jumped out of bed ran to the bathroom and tore open a HPT, then I ran back into the bedroom wacked the light on and jumped on my poor DH shouting there's 2 lines, there's 2 lines. Poor bloke had no idea what was happening!! I was so much in shock our first ever BFP - now I know I have been exceptionally naughty as OTD is the 22nd but I am very much enjoying at 8dp5dt our first ever  . I know we still have a long way to go and will test again on Saturday and will not announce to anyone else until then. I really don't think I would have got this far without the support of you girls. Through good and bad you are all a godsend so whatever the future holds, thank you all of you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Sunny12

Debs - That is brilliant news!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Love the preminition (but wrong) dream bit as well.      YEY!!!!!

Thanks also for the reassurance that is exactly what the clinic just said.  That we have enough progesterone and what they gove us is to give us above and beyond so will not have ruined anything.  Phew!

Blood tests for DH today to hoepfully whoe that sme level or other has gone down (find out results on Thurs).  If it has then likely no chemo            

xxxxxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

debs - thats great!!! so happy for u xxx

sunny - got everything crossed for u and DH xx


----------



## Jo1980

Nonnie, Toritot, May & Aggie- I'm am so so sorry for all of you, it's a truly horrible place to be in right now but I promise you will come out of it stronger than ever   xxxxx

Debs- you cheeky early tester   so chuffed for you xx

How are my PUPO friends?? Going crazy yet?!

I'm only 2dp5dt and have fallen into the hands of Dr Google twice! So I'm trying to stay offline as much as possible as it does nothing for my PMA! My day off today so having a bit of a chill out as apparently today should be the start on implantation (according to Dr Google   ). I've still not wrapped any Xmas presents or written any cards so I should really get that done while I'm off today. 
Just one bit of good news to add, we have 4 blasto's on ice!! We've never managed to have anything frozen before so to have 4 frozen blasts is just the best news so far. I know how hard it is just to get to ET on this journey and I feel very lucky so far.


----------



## mrsc75

Hi girls, still popping in to see how everyone is getting on....

Im so sorry Nonnie, Toritot, May and Aggie   i know how you all feel, its a horrible time, I hope that you are getting some TLC xx

Pixanne I bet you are relieved witrh those HCG levels, but I think that I would be like you too wanting clinic to test again, this part isnt that much easier that the 2ww is it x

Good luck for tomorrow Caro, you made me well up with your comment about DH and not knowing what you ever did without him, I feel the same about mine, we talked about this journey at the start and if I had to spend my life without any kids then i know DH would be the one to share it, we dont need anything else but we really really want a little addition to our lifes.... 

Good luck for DH tests tomorrow Sunny xx

Wombat good luck for today!  I cant belive how resilient your frosties have been!!

Well done on the frosties Jepa and Jo

Great news Debs but step away from the pee sticks til OTD or you might end up a persistent pee sticker like some of the girls on here (mentioning no names Amy ha ha)

Babyjelly you made me lol with your running up the stairs and hurting, i cant even face running up stairs because of the general wobble that is going on everywhere!  

Good luck to all you girlies on the 2ww.....

AFM - the 2ww over and my lovely   havent even stopped me from being a bag of anxiety.  still cannot concentrate on work and cannot wait for our early scan next Friday, I've been ok but notice mild cramps whenever I do anything a bit strenuous (like going / wobbling up and down stairs a lot), constant kegs watch and am still scared of sex (TMI) feel like my poor DH wont be getting any of that for some time!!  Its a flippin rollercoaster when will it ever be ok to relax

Hope everyone is ok that I may have missed.

7 sleeps til santa!  

xxx


----------



## Katykate

So sorry to those who got a BFN. Wishing you all a lovely Christmas time with family and friends and hopefully the new year will bring new cycles to all. 

I'm 3dp5dt and going crazy already!!! I don't think I can hold out until my OTD on Christmas Day. After ET I felt so positive and that hope seems to be slipping away. Google is the enemy right now too! Wish the next 7 days would hurry up, really not enjoying PUPO!!   x


----------



## nettya

Hello ladies (I'm still lurking...)

Just popped in to say to Pixanne - have you asked your GP for a referral to you local EPU? They should do a scan for you. I have always had one when I have had early bleeding. I hope things turn out ok for you hun. Your levels sounded great!

I'm sad to see that the lucky thread has had some sad news. My heart goes out to you all and I hope you can seek refuge and comfort from your friends and family over Christmas.

Congratulations to the BFP girls. I'm looking forward to hearing excited chatter from your early scans. The wait for the scan is definitely worse than the 2ww. Particularly if you're not experincing morning sickness. One cycle I practically stuck my head in the cat biscuit and deeply inhaled. "yep, definitely turns my stomach" I proudly pronounced... Who's stomach wouldn't that turn!!!

Festive wishes to you all
Nettya


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi nettya!

Hope your ok my love xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hello all

A quick one as I can hear dd waking up from her nap with some of her lovely singing!

Nettya, the bleeding has stopped so clinic said to just rest and wait for scan on 28th which will be more conclusive.

Debs, wooooo hooooo congrats!

MrsC, I feel EXACTLY the same. I'd gladly miss Christmas and fast forward to our scan on 28th!

Sunny, I have everything crossed for dh's tests and for your otd!

Hello to all our other 2ww ladies... Hang in there!

Afm, Just spoke to clinic. They've said there's no point in testing again as with those levels it's unlikely anything has gone wrong, though they can't guarantee it. To put it in context, for a home pregnancy test to show positive, you have to have 25ui of hcg in your body. Mine was 3,800 yesterday. 
The nurse I just spoke to said there is a chance that the embryo split into identical twins but they'll look for that at our scan. So a nail biting wait until the 28th then! Keeping everything crossed. X


----------



## Jo1980

Katykate I'm just a day behind you at 2dp5dt and my OTD isn't until the 3rd January!!! I'm going to try and hold out until 31st dec   Stay away from google, I've been sucked in by it twice already and both times it got me worried! Try and enjoy being PUPO, ignorance is bliss!


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hi hennies

Quick question am but confused about dpt! My et was sat is that day 1? Or sun day 1!!  Kate u made me think about this one as I was counting a day ahead I think!

Jo and Kate don't know how it happens but I keep getting sucked into google too! When I start looking at other things just always end up typing in the search bar!

Oh pixanne sorry u have to wait hon but at least it should go quite quick with Xmas. Is dd excited yet?!

Hi nettya lovely to hear from u x

Mrsc75 hopefully Xmas will keep your mind off the worrying but not that easy! Even on 2ww questioning every twinge. Can't even imagine how it is after bfp!

Nonnie and toritot so sorry peeps x

Debs well done mrs with your bfp! Xx

Sunny hope all goes ok x

Hi to Amy, wombat, aggie, may, jepa, Lou, caro, having it all and all the other lovely hennies.

Af pains about today so just gonna try and have a rest and watch cheesy tv this afternoon. Finding am waking about 530 every day and lie awake for quite some time! So might have to catch up with an afternoon kip. Trying to get hubby to do the vaccing since Friday is hoping today will be the day! 

Bjb x


----------



## Jo1980

BJB- ET is day 0 so today you are 3dp   Going so slow don't you think?!


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanx! God yes! Half of me wants to go slow till have to go back to work but.......wanna find out result!


----------



## Shellbee

Afternoon hens 

Debs,   congrats lovely you naughty early tester!  

Sunny, hope DH bloods are ok and that you are managing to rest also 

Jo, step away from DR google!  (And you katykate!) Hope you managed to find the distraction with Xmas wrapping or some rnr 

MrsC75, I know the feeling DH was moaning at me today and told him I was growing a baby so he can wait! I get cramps of I am out for long or do too much housework (great excuse!) hope Xmas helps everything go quickly and your scan is soon here 

Hello Nettya, hope you doing ok lovely .. Lol  on the cat biscuit the things we do hey ...(I wonder if dog biscuit has the same effect!) 

Pixanne, I'm sure your GP or EPU would do your scan and bloods earlier for some peace of mind but sounding positive for you 

Villabird, hope you are ok 

BJB, ET is day 0 sorry if you now have to wait another day! 

Wombat are you now PUPO my lovely? 

I just want to say thank you all for Your lovely support during our ICSI, you are a wonderful group of inspirational people and I am praying that all your dreams come true 

I have news today, and I hope you don't mind me sharing but please don't read if it will upset you it's certainly not my intention, I just wanted to share with the people who have kept me sane for the last 8 weeks or so and hopefully spread some PMA that dreams do come true 












************************************************
*******************
**************************************************
*********BFP related post **********************
************
****************************************************
*************
****************************************************
********
************************************
Had my birthday scan today, was super nervous but all is well. We have one beautiful passenger measuring spot on for dates and we even saw a little flickering heartbeat it was the most amazing thing I have ever seen. As we don't know if embie Tate or embie Lyle made our tiny miracle we now have Talyle ! It's the best birthday I would ever wish for and I hope that each of you get to experience this very soon, we are now hoping that all continues until August when we hope to meet our Talyle .. We have certainly been blessed 

***********************************************
***********************************************









Big hello to everyone I have missed  

Sending you lots of love and baby dust Shellbee x


----------



## Sunny12

Shellbee - that is lovely.  Bless you that is v beautiful to read.

afm - blood tests done - hear about them on Thursday.  I am at my desk in home office ... MORTIFIED.  DH's boss came down to see him today, we wnet to pick him up from station.  Now to give you some background we have street parking outside our house but a car from the other side of the road always park outside our house so we can't.  We turned the corner and then say the car from house on other wise of street pulling into spot outside out house (we'd been gone about 10 minutes).  Did I behave with dignity and decorum in from of my DH's boss?  No I did not..... I shouted "BUNCH OF ********" really loud  

Dh was mortified.  I have done them tea and cake and now hiding in office "working", safe form causing any further embarassment.

xxxxxxx


----------



## wombat13

Hello magpies 

Thanks so much for all your lovely, lovely good luck wishes - or lucky bananas! (*debs*  ) - you girls are the best! 

Well, after eight months of waiting, I can finally write that I'M PUPO!!! 

And even though we had to wait over an hour (and then were in and out in 10mins!) I am just so thrilled I don't care! When I saw those little wombabies going in I actually had a tear (and I suspect DH did as well, though he is trying to deny it!)
Plus, they said it all went really smoothly and, when we arrived, they said we had two absolutely top grade blastos that they couldn't choose between, so they advised us to have both put back! So welcome aboard Fred & Ginger, hope you snuggle in nice and tight! 

*Shellbee* - congratulations!! What lovely news, I am so pleased for you (and little Talyle! ) What a marvellous birthday present x I actually welled up reading that (really emotional today!) xx
*Louise* - thanks for clearing that up about the bed rest, I was getting worried I had been given the wrong advice! How is the 2ww treating you? I have been given an OTD of 3/1/13, which seems a little late, I thought it would be sooner, but I will go with whatever they say!
*BJB* - can't help with the calculations, I have no clue, but I have been lying awake at 5am every day for the last week or so, so next time I will come on here and have a chat to you! Good work getting DH to do the housework 
*Pixanne* - hope your high levels are a good sign, a friend of mine had a large bleed and it turned out she had lost one of what would have been twins but the other one hung on in there! Hope you are doing ok 
*Caro * - hoping you get the go ahead tomorrow hon xx 

Huge amounts of wombat love to everyone, I can't look back any further and feel super-emotional and in need of cake! I just want to protect little Fred & Ginger so much and I still can't believe they are actually in there at last! 
love and wombat hugs 
love wombat

PS - Sharry, please could you update my OTD to 3/1/13. Thank you x


----------



## nettya

Shelbee - So pleased for you  And what great news for your birthday!  Nettya


----------



## wombat13

*Sunny*, just seen your post - laughed a lot at you cursing your neighbours in front of your DH boss!  We have neighbours like that too and I would have done the same! Lol at you hiding! 
Sending you tonnes of good luck      for your DH's blood test results on Thurs. Hope it is good news for you both xxx
love wombat xx


----------



## Sunny12

Thanks Wombat - Congratulations on being PUPO!!  What incredibly strong frosties you have!!!

(p.s as you might be able to tell the censors on the site have changed what I actually shouted at my neighbours )

xxxxxxx


----------



## wombat13

Sunny, I dunno, I quite like "pooper troopers"!   

xx


----------



## Pixanne

Quick one to say massive congrats to Shelbee. Your post brought back gorgeous memories of my 6w scan with dd. 

Congrats also to Wombat!

X


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Wombat big congrats on being pupo x

Shellbee happy birthday! and a really lovely post x

Sunny love it! 

Xx


----------



## Sharry

Hi Ladies

Just a gentle reminder that we do not allow pregnancy chat on cycle buddies threads.

Don't forget there is a baby dust section with FF with a dedicated thread for waiting for a first scan 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=297382.0

but that does not mean you are no longer welcome to post here.

This thread shall remain open for as long as you keep posting on it 

Sharry xx


----------



## mrsc75

Sunny actually imagining you shouting 'Pooper troopers' might have made Dh boss think you were really weird, like some kids TV presenter thats a bit irate....

Shellbee thats fantastic about your scan.. are you over on the preg thread, I think I might join in over there.....

Wombat congrats on being PUPO, hope Fred and Ginger are doing a nice slow waltz and settling into their new ballroom!

xx

xxxx


----------



## Jo1980

Yeah another PUPO lady, congrats wombat!! You have the same OTD as me


----------



## Caro101

Hey Lovely Lovely Magpies

*Deb~* Soo pleased for you and Dh.  Congrats my darlin. Remember what i said about how gorgeous that baby is going to be. By the way everyone Deb and her DH are just beautiful specimens of humanity my god. Cant wait to see that combination of genes. 

*Jo1980 ~* Congrats on yor snow babies hon. That is such a huge milestone especially as you say you have never had any. Now you have 4 for siblings.  I think its safe to say Dr. Google is not ALL good. If possible i would say stay clear.

*Mrs.75 ~* I feel jexactly like you and just like that, it would be great to have our own children and we would do everything in our power but you know what if it didnt happen after all is said and done i have an amazing husband who fulfills my life. Bet you and DH cant wait for 28th 

*Sunny ~* Oh My Goood cant stop laughing ha ha ha ha  . But i am sure the Boss got where you were coming from and quite positive you redeemed yourself with the tea and cake 

*Nettya ~* Hey Hon' how are you? Laughed soo hard at your sticking your head in cat biscut tin lmao..  

*Shellbee ~* Soo lovely to read your post. Really gave me butterflies and realised that yes dream do come tru..

*BJB ~* Hey Hon' cheesy tv and resting is exactly whats prescribed for us  

*Wombat ~* Congrats Ma on being PUPO. Am sure your fantastic frosties will stick they have already shown their strength. Thank you for the good wishes tomorrow. It's still all up in the air so will only really know whats happening when i get there in the morning. Your OTD is 3rd Jan, how many days does your clinic give. Seems long hey.

*Pixanne ~ * I always think that if we ladies that had suffered IF worked in our clinics we would be amazing as we know exactly what its like. See how all of us on here can totally see the rational behind a second blood test just for your peace of mind and yet the clinic think its not needed. He he for sanity yes its needed. On a good note you are only 10 days away from seeing you little one or identical little ones.  

*AFM ~* Chilling at home watching tv. Trying so hard not to stress about tomorrow especially with not knowing what will happen. I am totally kicking myself for being on Dr Google. I had a number of experts get together and decide that i can have my transfer done and neither shingles nor the small dose of aciclovir i am on will do any harm and yet i read ONE article on Dr Google which said that the virus that causes shingles can affect embryos etc. So now have it in my head what if which is silly. I will get it out i promise..


----------



## L_ouise

*Caro* - good luck with ET tomorrow  I hope the shingles has gotten a bit better as the day has one on xx

*Tori* - I'm so sorry 

*Sunny* - I'm glad you got the pessary thing sorted out  lol at the outburst 

*Pixanne* - I think they should do whatever it takes to reassure you after suffer a red bleed like you did. It still has to be going up in number, doesn't it 

*Nonnie* - I'm sorry  Take care xx

*Debs* - Congratulations on your BFP!!!  Thanks for all the very nice things you said about my embryos 

Hiya *Jo*  What are you looking on google for? I have to admit to a bit of symptom spotting myself, but more just keeping a record that thinking they mean anything 

Congratulations with your frosties!  Hope you had a nice chill day xx

*Katy* - all will be revealed in due course  By the time that the world has ended, you'll be a few days away! Try looking for closer milestones to reach xx

*Shellbee* - congrats on the scan 

*Wombat* - that's amazing news about your two blasties  Congrats! The 2ww is going alright thanks, just waiting it out. I really do enjoy this bit, shouldn't be taken for granted getting this far in my experience xx

*AFM* - had my progesterone done, still waiting for the results. The clinic was dead this time of year...

BUT - I've brought home my embryos growing video!  it's amazing to watch! I just hope they make it  One embryo looked really good, much better than the other imo, but they were both given the same grade "2+" which sounds good to me!


----------



## Jo1980

Louise you get a video that's so nice   Imagine being able to show that video to your son/daughter when they're older!!  I just look at random stuff in google like 'blastocyst implantation stages' or '3rd time success stories'   Then negative stuff gets thrown up in front of me and makes me feel negative so I'm not searching for anything again!!! It's not like I haven't done this before so I should know better!!


----------



## L_ouise

I know that would be soooo cool  

Yeah I'm the same, I've been looking up implantation stages and things. I saw yesterday was supposed to be the embryo sticking to a part of the uterus and then it's just implantation type things from today! It's pretty exciting to think it should be stuck by now.

Did you know that you could actually see it with your naked eye already?

I didn't really come across anything negative though. Not much to expect yet 

Have you ever been pregnant? xx


----------



## L_ouise

Ah just noticed your chemical.

I've never been pregnant at all, not even a sniff... I've no idea what it's like.

I just keep thinking about what should be happening and visualising it happening. Not that I think it makes it happen, but it makes me feel a bit more positive to imagine that it could be happening. More possible xx


----------



## Lucylu1982

Hello gorgeous hens!

Sorry for going AWOL - have had a bit of a rough time at work with 6 of my team being made redundant before Christmas. Have really had to focus time & energy supporting them through this crappy time. I've read back as far as possible but do apologise if I've missed anyone / anything.

So sorry to see some sad news on here. I really hope that you take time to grieve the lost opportunity & rebuild your strength for your next cycle if  your choose to continue. our dreams will come true oneday.

Congratulations on your BFP Debs & MrsC75 - I'm really made up for you both.

Caro - hope your rash / shingles improves & glad you're able to proceed with et.

Sunny, hope your DH results come back ok 

Hi Nettya, I've lost track where you're up to sorry my lovely, but lol at sniffing cat biscuits!!!

Pixanne,glad the bleeding has stopped & hcg levels look good. Twins hey? How exciting, good luck for scan - think we're on the same day (28th)

Amy - hope all is ok with you hun. 

BJB- i'm pretty sure ET is day 0.

Congrats to PUPO Wombat - hope you're feeling ok & have a peedy 2ww my lovely

Louise - lol at your pineapple story - bless you. Hope the 2ww is being kind to you.

Shellbee - what a lovely b'day present - looking forward to my scan on 28th.

Sorry if I've missed anyone, thinking of you all"

Xx


----------



## L_ouise

I've had a mini meltdown in the last few minutes! How does this happen?!

Phonecall from clinic says everything fine but high white blood count.

I'm on immune treatment but I thought that reduced immune response but she said it might be causing it an not actually an infection... But what does all that mean for my embryos?!

Are they being attacked? 

Hiya *Lucylu*  Sorry about the redundancies - glad it wasn't you though, eh?


----------



## Jepa

*Debs* that's wonderful news!!! I'm so excited for you, you lucky lucky thing! Course I'll be watching for your OTD, but I'm gonna preemptively send you a Woot Woo Hoo and         .

*Toritot* and *Nonnie* so sorry to hear girls  . Look after yourselves  and I hope you can both regroup when the time is right to work out what the next step may be, which I wish you all the best for.

*Caro* I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping all goes ahead for smoothest imaginable transfer! You've got to block your ears to Dr Goolgle  !! Or at least block out the bad stuff. (easier said than done, i know!). It sounds like you're suffering classic 'negativity bias' - "the psychological phenomenon by which humans pay more attention to and give more weight to negative rather than positive experiences or other kinds of information". Sound familiar? Got to  that negativity away and channel the PMA for tomorrow honey! Need some _positivity_ bias instead! You've got us (and yr medical team) all behind you 

*Sunny* I'm glad you got over your pressary panic. I was about 8 hrs late with one last time and went through the same thing, only to v happily find out from clinic it's no problem at all! Maybe they shld let us know that in advance! - it's not as though we're in a medical group whose likely to suffer much deliberate or slapdash noncompliance...

*Jo* and *Katykate*, sorry to hear you're suffering on the whims of Dr Google! Still, he has his place and he's def right about implantation happening in your body right now! Hope your wee uns are nestling in nice and comfy 

*Nettya*, I never pictured you as a cat biscuit sniffer  !?! Just goes to show what we'll put ourselves throu on this crazy ride 

*Pixanne* can't believe your clinic won't let you test for peace of mind. I understand nothing will be definitive before the scan but surely it might help to have anger supporting piece of info? What a tough wait 

*BJB* good to hear you're catching up on the missed sleep. I get hormone induced insomnia too (though mine tends to be the type that doesn't let me sleep _until_ 5.30 pm grr). For me the hcg seems to cause it cos I got it when I was actually pg, plus I got it in the 2ww where I initially got a BFP (followed soon after by a BFN) and it was the same 'flavor' of insomnia. Hope it's a good 'sign' with you!

*Shellbee* was lovely to hear all going so beautifully for you  . 

*Wombat* yaaaay you're finally PUPO  !!! Now go go grow little Wombly Wombettes! 

*Louise* how cool you've got that video! Your clinic sounds unusually thorough and thoughtful - it's nice you're in such good hands! I'm   that you'll find out very soon what it's like to be pregnant. And then down the track you can show the vid to the lil'un . What a great way of explaining his or her IVF beginnings!

*AFM* I'm 5dp3dt and imagining the burrowing down hopefully going on right now. Still feeling very happy to be PUPO. relaxed and grateful that the 'OMG _test! test! Test!_' stage hasn't kicked in yet!

Sending lots of sticky vibes, ,  and  to everyone.


----------



## Magic2013

Hi everyone

am getting some strange dagger like cramps today been on and off since the transfer to be honest and a bit of back ache am 5dp3dt so i hope its those little embies implanting themselves !! hope im not setting myself up to positively this time as im going be soooo upset if this doesnt work.. come on embies !!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sounds good to me victory  xx


----------



## Sunny12

Louise - did they tell you it was a worry?

Xxx


----------



## L_ouise

Well the cramps since transfer aren't going to mean anything *victory*, dunno about the back ache 

I've had kidney aches in my back but that's about it for today xx

*Sunny* - no, they kept telling me not to worry but I don't understand why they'd mention it at all then... unless maybe they are worrying about infection risk rather than white blood cell count but that's why I was on immune to reduce immune response so it's just all confusing


----------



## Jo1980

Louise- sorry I can't help you on the white blood cell count and immune stuff?? Don't really know enough about how it all works. Everything is a worry isn't it xx To answer your question about if I have ever been pregnant I did experience a chemical on my 1st IVF. Got my 1st ever BFP 11dp3dt right up until 17dp3dt then it quickly faded into a BFN, it was devastating. But it has always spurred me on to keep trying.


----------



## Sunny12

Jepa -you are quite right about pesserie thing! I might have had a few mire hours sleep if I'd have known xxxxx


----------



## Lucieb2

Evening lovely ladies, I hope you are all feeling Christmassy  

Pixanne, this all sounds very promising   Roll on 28th and keeping everything crossed  

Sunny, you are brilliant, bunch of pooper troopers!  

Wombat, congrats lady pupo and in the crazy tww! I just googled it and guess what a baby wombat is called? A joey! So lets hope the little joeys Fred and Ginger are snuggling into their pouch!  

Shelbee, that is a beautiful post, congratulates sweetie, it must really be sinking in now. What a perfect bday pressie xx

Nonnie, Toritot, May, MrsC78 and Aggie, beautiful ladies I am so very sorry. There is nothing we can say to ease the pain right now but I am praying for each and every one of you that 2013 will bring your   (and a lottery win!) you all deserve it so much. Big hugs    

Debs, huge congrats hun on your  , a wonderful early Xmas present  

Nettya, I love the cat biscuit post, can't say I've had any real nausea yet so maybe I'll give it a try  

Lucylu, wow that is so tough, esp just before Xmas, poor things. I hope it's not getting to you too much, sending lots of good heartbeat vibes for you on 28th  

Louise, I don't know what it means but try not to stress ( I know, I know) there are lots of ladies that get preg naturally when the body is fighting infection etc, so please don't assume the worst. The tww is awful isn't it, roll on Boxing Day   

Caro, keeping everything crossed for transfer tomorrow, are you feeling ok hon?

Jo, katykate, bjb, Jepa and everyone else in the tww, sending big hugs and virtual mince pies!  

Victory, I had exactly the same cramps, sounds promising  

AFM, DH returns tomorrow after 3 and a half months away. I think he is hoping for a passionate reunion but my boobs are super sore and I am stinging like crazy after a wax this evening so I'm not sure he will be in luck!! Sorry tmi!
My 7 wk scan is booked for 2nd Jan, until I see it I won't really believe it .... 

Big hugs to all of you gorgeous girls xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Lucieb, poor dh! My dh has been complaining about his lack of 'attention' but with a toddler to look after and doing tx, he has about as much chance as I have to find a box of diamonds in my stocking!

Louise, doesn't raised white cells mean your body is fighting infection? I'm not sure if that's always the case. Can you ask for a call with your consultant and get it explained to you? Which clinic are you with?

Jepa, hope you're staying sane hon!

Lucylu, that must have been tough. I hope your job is okay though?

Caro, dr google is a quack and didn't actually go to med school so ignore him!!! Good luck tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else!

Afm, the mad dreams and tiredness seem to have stopped. In fact I seem to have gone the other way! Hoping it's not a bad sign! I wish I could just sleep through the next ten days (except Christmas day with dd having her first proper stocking! 

X


----------



## indiajo

Hi ladies just wondered if I could join you on this thread please... I'm a returning oldie currently on IVF3 with DE and I'm in the dreaded 2ww 7 dpt and I'm going insane! I would love some support and share this awful part of the roller coaster of IVF!


----------



## Magic2013

Thanks ladies for you all kind words i do so hope those little embies are burrowing deep at the moment not got any cramps today but those pessaries better be worth it! 6dp3dt today a few little cramps and a tingling feeling low down today not sure what to make of it.. 

indiajo - i know how you feel im going completely insane one minute i, thinking positive next minute im negative its def a emotional rollercoaster!!


----------



## X-raygirl

Morning ladies, so much to catch up on.... I knew we'd fill up our new home quickly! 
I haven't had a chance to read in detail as being back at work is a bummer! Can't get my ff fix as needed. Busy stressful day yesterday then straight out after work with the inlaws to see a pantomime. 

So sorry to see some bfn's ladies please be kind to yourselves at this difficult time. 

I'll try to catch up and see whats happening. aking this crazy time in your stride. You girls are a true inspiration with all the extra stresses that have been thrown at you along the way. Such braveness! I'm so proud to be part of this magical group!  

I'm up too early today too as I have a 16 1/2 hr nightshift tonight.  oh the joy! Lol. 
I'm a bit freaked out tho I went and peed on a stick two days early cos I couldn't stand it any longer as i had definate af pains and thought oh well lets get this bad news out the way! There is an extra....very feint line?! Wtf!! I've never seen one of these before!! Terrified, excited, eek!! I'm well aware it's early and with the af symptoms I'm prepared for it all to come crashing down. I'll keep you all posted. 

Much love, thinking af you all. XxX


----------



## L_ouise

Morning everyone 

My goodness what a crap nights sleep  That's the second in a row now and starting to feel a bit anxious, not about anything in particular but you know where you feel at a disadvantage? It's like that.

Thanks for all the replies regarding my stupid high white blood cell count. I've decided I'm going to ignore it. I've been on every antibiotic under the sun during this cycle as part of the protocol and I feel absolutely fine so if its a little high it's a little high and hopefully my embryos didn't get eaten.

Thanks *Jepa*  I'm hoping for _their_ IVF beginnings  It's crazy because I've never been a chaser of twins but you do start thinking along those lines just so you don't have to do it all again!

*Jo* - I'm sorry about your chemical but glad it has spurred you on! I'm not sure what spurs me on sometimes... You kind of lose the ability to imagine it happening at all. Sometimes I think they're going to do a check up one day and realise that after all this time I don't actually have any ovaries or uterus or something else essential to reproduction 

*Lucie* - my auto correct keeps wanting to call you lucid lol I've decided I like the word lucid, it's a cool underused word.

Lol at your hubby hoping for a passionate reunion!  I can't imagine my hubby getting any passionate anything for the duration of any pregnancy  Baby bumps are not sexy to me.

*Pixanne* - I always think that intense dreams are stress related so maybe you are getting through your issues and starting to relax 

Hiya *Indiajo*! Are you off the CARE forum? I'm on there too  I hope you're not stressing too much xx

*X-ray* - I hope that line gets darker for you tomorrow


----------



## indiajo

Morning... 

X-ray girl that's very positive I wish I had he guts to test early as I've had cramps for a few days and like you just need to know.. I'm up and down positive one minute telling myself its he pessaries then negative thinking AF is coming... So scared one minute and quite calm the next! It's horrendous..but I read D10pt is when hormones can first be detected on a pg test! So, I reckon you re onto a winner  

Victory you know what I mean with these emotions! My cramps are milder again today and my nipples are tender.. I'm even feeling a bit nauseated today... These crazy symptoms are driving me crazy I just don't know what to think !!

Louise hi there yes it's me here too.. Just popped back on here as I was on here back in 2007 when I did my first IVF... I'm stressing quite a bit these last few days are really flipping hard with cramps etc thrown into the mix! Roll on weekend... Hope you re ok xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies, just a quicky - has anyone heard from Villa Bird? X


----------



## Impatiens

Hi Ladies

Although I was a late addition to this board- I have found enorous support from knowing that we are all going through similar emotions. I tend to read the baord late a night after DP has fallen asleep and I have been lying awake and wondering.... the boards have saved my life, so thank you all even though I havent got to know you well.

So so sorry to hear the ladies who received BFN's-   I am prayiong and hoping that the results you wish for are on their way in a future cycle.....

I just wanted to post my news- I got my BFP yesterday so I am relieved and cautiously optimistic. 

Love positivity and best wishes to all of you xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Yippee congrats impatients xx

No pix hope she is ok

Hey X-ray enjoy your panto very Chris tmassy!

Hey victory b 

Hey lucie b love the thought of wombat and her little joeys!

Lou hope u ok hon u dont need extra stress

Afm 4dp5dt well first slept through the night yippee! Ha ha!
Cleaned out the fridge this morning to some loud music and danced around to get my 20mins in today. But only gently!
Now watching a cheesy film on 5 thy seem to have them on every day and I don't usually watch films!
Still bit of af pain but hoping bedding in. Bought pregnancy tests today for the first time in my life! Just hope I get to stage to use them!

What everyone else got planned this week? Any parties. Feel bit left out as not really been to any been avoiding them! But it one this Sunday for hubbies work and is quite a distance so no questions about y I am driving!

Hi to all u other lovely hennies 

Bjb x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Oh and caro hope went ok x


----------



## Sunny12

Caro - hope all went well today xxx

X-Ray - a line!!? Amazing. Hoping it gets darker.

BJB - I hope you get chance to use them too! I have come up to city today so 15 min walk each end and doing all the stairs. I also made v few plans this Xmas. With DH though that is probably a good thing. Xxxx

Just had acupuncture and back again Friday. Love it, I always doze off.

I have AF feelings but only 5dp 3dt so not knicker checking yet. Hoping it us embies snuggling in and not just blooming pesseries. I felt a bit sick earlier, to early for pg sickness so hoping I am bôt getting dreaded noro virus!!

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## davies_nic

Lots to catch up on after a day away, DH planned a great day in London for us yesterday browsing Harrods, lovely lunch, seeing the lights and Winter Wonderland to keep me distracted which was amazing because in the main it did the trick.

Toritot - hugs, so sorry it’s not worked for you.

Shellbee - congratulations and Lucieb2, MrsC75, Pixanne, LucyLu - hope you’re coping while waiting for your scans?

Impatients, X-Raygirl, Debs33 - congratulations, I just hope my early test tomorrow gets the same result

Sunny,  good luck with DH’s results tomorrow.

L_ouise, Katykate, BJB, Jepa and everyone else on the 2ww - hope you’re keeping sane?

Wombat, well done being PUPO and on the frosties. DH and I both cried buckets at ET and he never cries. It just felt so emotional, our final try.

Caro, I keep thinking about you today, hoping you’re going to be joining the 2ww

Indiajo, welcome. I was a late joiner to the board too, as an old timer at this I decided I could go it alone until 7dp2dt when I caved and needed some company. I know what you mean about imaging symptoms. I’ve been feeling queasy in the evenings but do you know what, I think if your big toe falling off was a pregnancy symptom I could probably conger that one up in my messed up head too! 

AFM - I feel like I’m going mad. Today I’m going from being so sure it’s going to fail again (after all why should this cycle be any different to before) to symptom spotting and imaging telling our long suffering friends and family that it’s worked!

I’m now 11dp2dt so I’ve decided I’m going to test tomorrow although the clinic have given me a OTD of Saturday. DH wants me to wait but tomorrow is already a compromise!


----------



## L_ouise

Hi *Indi* 

I'm sorry that you are stressing so much, I was about to tell you to relax but I'm having quite a stress day myself 

*Pixanne* - nope, not heard from her but I think it's quite normal under the circumstances  You just can't deal with anything sometimes. Hopefully she'll manage, but I wouldn't be surprised if she can't come online at all for a while.

*Impa* - congratulations 

*BJB* - oh you sound like you're having a fab day! 

Hmm this week should see my new kitchen being finished in time for Xmas! And I think we're off to see the inlaws on Sunday which I'm dreading. We're sticking to our lies, telling everyone our embryos were frozen so no 2ww yet thinking everyone would be happy but they are still making me feel guilty about it! Or maybe that's just the lying  It's hard to tell.

No parties though 

*AFM* - I found a chunk of something in my knickers. I really wish I could get away with no symptoms of anything and I've been doing really well but I'm a bit stressed now and I hate making a fuss...

It was kind of like a grape sized chunk of rubber cottage cheese with no smell or anything which I put down to the crinone gel but it was a funny peachy colour 

So then I thought implantation as I'm 8 "dpo" but now my brain has gone into overdrive to convince myself that there are a million and one explanations that are more likely to mean BFN so I feel even worse.

Nothing I can deal with, but something that could mean success or failure is hard work.

I've no cramps or anything. No other symptoms of anything.


----------



## X-raygirl

Again a quickie, getting ready for work. Louise, panic not its the lovely crinone gel that starts off a a cream... Then turns as you say to rubber!! Lovely stuff, just keep using it! Catch you all tomorrow. XxX


----------



## L_ouise

Thanks X-ray  

Is yours peachy too? xx


----------



## X-raygirl

Oddly, yes!  I can only assume once it's been used by the body it changes texture and colour. Also I'm hoping it'll all 'fall' out when my body is done with it! Lol


----------



## Sunny12

Davies_nic - well done with your DH distracting!! Sounds lovely! Xxxx


----------



## Caro101

Hello My Lovely Magpies

*Louise~* Calm down ha ha ha ha my clinic told me last friday on EC day about the peachy colour. Its definatley Crinone Gel. You okay. I thought you having a video of your embryos growing is sooooooo lovely. Priceless. Imagine your Baby's Life Story work. Amazing.

*Davies ~* Awwww that is sooo lovely of you to think of me. Made me well up that is soo sweet. Thank you. I naughtilly agree with you tomorrow has been quite a compromise hey. Fingers toes and everything else crossed for you hon'.

*Sunny ~* Hey sweets. Am sure thats when implantation starts right so that AF feeling would be your embies snuggling in nice and cosy. 

*X Ray~* Wooooow that is fantastic hon'. I am sure you have established Number One rule for us Hens: A LINE IS A LINE!

*BJB~* You totally gave me ideas cleaning out my fridge  . I think you going to DH's party will be great give a sense of normality . Yeey and buying the pregnancy test. I am just like you. I have never bought one - never needed it. Was actually thinking maybe i need to buy one which i would use for the naughty early test and then use the hospital given one on OTD. 

*Impatients ~* Huge Congrats on your BFP. Must be soo surreal. What lovely xmas pressie hey.

*Indiajo ~* Hello and welcome. You have definitley come to the right place filled with fellow nutters  

*Jepa ~* You are absolutley spot on. Thats how i am with everything tend to focus on the negative. Lol @ the Test Test voice in our heads he he he he.

*Lucie ~* Poor DH no passionate reunion. Am sure wax sting wise you are okay today . Do they say no sex after BFP till after a certain time?

*AFM ~* Officially PUPO. 
So Consultant basically said that there is no evidence to suggest that there would be any effect either from shingles or from medication on either success chance or anything else. But then he said just because its never happened to anyone else, we cannot guarantee you 100% that you won't be the first person that it will happen that there will be some effect but medically there is absolutley nothing to make us concerned as so the decision will be yours and how YOU are feeling about it. So i had One Grade BB blast put back and 2 Grade B Blasts Frozen.

I had such a weired feeling. DH and i had spoken about freezing ages ago and decided that because of our PCT policies etc we would NOT freeze. But today i felt so protective of those embryos like my babies and i just completely changed the way i felt.


----------



## Sunny12

Caro - welcome to PUPO madness!!!  so glad you managed to overcome all your hurdles. What does not kill us eh? Also thanks for putting smile on my face about my embies snuggling in. Gave me big sense of PMA!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Yay congrats caro xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats caro!!   x


----------



## davies_nic

Hurrah, Caro's PUPO!! xx


----------



## L_ouise

Ha ha *Caro*!  Thanks for that, just what I needed 

I am feeling better about everything again, more grounded - phew!

Congratulations on being PUPO!  and on your frosties of course! Good luck for the upcoming 2ww, I'm sure I'll be giving you the same advice soon enough lol

Anyone else crazy for chocolate? I'm not talking symptoms, just greed, but I'm not usually a chocolate person but atm it is just so good! I'm thinking maybe it's a comfort thing. I've just had some chocolate cork flake clusters and I wish I had more... I knew I shouldn't have given hubby a bag..


----------



## blue egg

Hi ladies so glad 2see so many of you with good news i didn't get good news in fact i was told cause they only. Got two eggs from me i probably won't get the other two sinus im entitled 2,we are devastated and don't find out till Jan. I so wish my embryo had implanted. X


----------



## L_ouise

Hiya* Blue Egg*, I hope you and your bunny are doing alright 

Try not to worry about the funding thing yet, it honestly doesn't sound like something they'd be able to enforce. There is no reason why they can't at least try you on a couple of protocols and cancel the cycles *if* you don't respond during that particular cycle.

Consider a referral to a different clinic under you PCT too, they shouldn't be saying things like that xx


----------



## blue egg

Hey Louise bunny is fine apart from tryin 2 eat the Xmas tree its not even a real one he will get sick. If he doesn't stay away from it. The hospital said cause i was on their highest dose ofgonal f which was 375 and only had 4 good follies and 2 eggs that the health board can decide not to proceed and that's prob wot they will say. If i had my three shots and it hadn't worked i would have dealt with it this i can't deal with x


----------



## L_ouise

It not all about drug dosage though. Some women respond better off less drugs, some require tailored ovarian priming.

There are different pre-stimulation procols and drugs and durations and things like that to try and coax more eggs out of you... Maybe over a longer period of time. Please don't accept what they are trying to tell you at face value, I've certainly been fed plenty of bs in my time


----------



## Jo1980

Yay so happy for you Caro  


3dp5dt and nothing to report! Already constantly analysing every twinge :-/ Had a few dull aches/twinges but I don't know if I'm imagining it?!?! Wish I could sleep from now until OTD!


----------



## L_ouise

I was thinking the exact same thing *Jo* - someone wake me up in a week!

How has your constipation been? I've still been taking Lactulose (No more from this evening! I'm addicted!) and its made me really windy and I'm fairly sure any twinges have been gas related. Ive been convinced I was having ovary spasms and a rub of the area sorted it out, even really sharp pains.

I've not had any cervix stabs or anything.

We need a mantra!


----------



## Jo1980

Constipation has cleared off thank goodness! Bowels almost back to normal   I didn't try any lactulose, Senokot sorted me out. 
Pains/aches I've felt are probably just ovaries settling down, I forgot how bad the 2ww is  . Glad to be at work to be honest it's keeping me occupied to a point. What have you been up to Louise to keep yourself busy/occupied?


----------



## Pixanne

Just checking in to say evening ladies and yay to being pupo Caro! X


----------



## L_ouise

Ah I tried Senokot previously but it didn't help me  

I'm glad your ticking over nicely now though lol 

Honestly, not been up to much. I'm trying to keep in the "holiday" mentality... You know, lazy days. I'm not waiting for anything, I'm just relaxing and killing time - honest!  

I work from home for my husband so it's really easy to just do whatever I feel like when I want to.

Today I went out for breakfast, did some food shopping, went to see a friend, went out for tea and the came home and got in bed.

Tomorrow I'm meeting up with a friend for lunch and then will probably come home and go to bed again!  

I hate being in bed normally but it's warm and feels safe  

I tried having a "we'll be alright if it doesn't work this time" snuggle with hubby today and he was having none of it. Very helpful, no pressure  

What do you do for work? xx


----------



## Jo1980

Your week at home does sound better than being at work, I'm jealous!! I'm also loving being in bed as much as possible, bedtime has been 8pm most nights since d/r injections!

I'm a dental nurse at a busy private practice, my manager has put me down to work in the reception for as long as I need so it's nice to be sat down for most of the day. I only work 4 days a week so I can't complain  

My partner has been getting all excited since ET, he's never been this excited on previous cycles, really hope he's not going to be disappointed this time. 

Enjoy your lazy day tomorrow   xx


----------



## L_ouise

Yay! I need my teeth fixing, maybe you could get me some free veneers or something  

That's nice of your manager to keep you on reception for a bit, let you relax 

My hubby is exactly the same. He's so convinced its going to work this time too, after everything we've been through!

He says that technically we are only on cycle 2 since getting our fertilisation sorted (doesn't feel that way to me!!!) and apparently 82% of couples conceive by their second cycle so we are there!  

Part of me wants to shake him and the other part envies the fact that he can feel that way. Not to say that I am feeling negative, I'm actually feeling quietly confident for no reason at all, but I've sill got a lump in my throat just waiting to erupt as a sob at the slightest sign of a BFN


----------



## Magic2013

Morning Ladies

Today is 7dp3dt and am sure im going completely  

cried myself to sleep last night because im positive it hasn't worked cos no implantation bleeding at all...few cramps but that's it..

then this morning was very argumentative with DH for no reason before he went to work.. i think im officially going insane during this 2WW my emotions in last couple days been all over the place and whats not helping is my mum keeps asking do i feel any different everyday.. just want scream lol...

someone knock me out for 10 days please!!


----------



## Sunny12

I hear you victory!  If my mother in law asks me pointedly " how are you?" I can't be held accountable for my actions!!!

Oncologist at 10:30 with DH, been awake since early trying to think about questions I might need to ask. DH on the other hand is sleeping soundly.  MIL coming with us, if she asks me how I am with that look on her face...... Lol

Xxxxxx


----------



## davies_nic

It's 2 weeks since ET and 12dp2dt for me today and it's a BFN. So that's it for us, no more treatment.

Good luck everyone, I hope with all my heart your dreams come true x


----------



## L_ouise

Aw *Victory* 

Very few people get implantation bleeding naturally and considering we have been through so much and are still on so many tablets and so many IVFers seem to get it I bet most of the time it's note even the actual thing 

I don't think mine was that, it must have just been blood that been stuck up there from the procedures and just came out with some of the crinone gel.

I think that nothing coming out is still more reassuring, it's not supposed to you know 

Crying yourself to sleep isn't good  and as for DH, well, I'm sure he deserved it - they do tend to 

*Sunny* - I'll really be thinking of you today. I hope that everything comes back fine 

Nightmare about MIL being there. I know he's here son and all, but I'd feel like she was intruding 

I hope she behaves herself xx

*Nic* - I'm really sorry  I know you're probably right and it's not worked, but I'd suggest leaving it until tomorrow still... I was reading a hcg chart yesterday and some women still only have a level of 17 by 14 dpo xx


----------



## may2

Morning ladies,
Thank you for all your kind words and encouragement, you lot makes this journey which is stressful and sometimes heart breaking bearable. We did not tell any body about our treatment so we don't have people to talk to about it apart from you girls, so thank you for being there.
We have a follow up appointment on the  4th of  Jan.  hopefully we will be able to move forward from there. 
It still hurts but With DS you can't stay down for long and we are fortunate and blessed to have him.

I will always read and post once in a while to cheer and encourage as I have been encouraged.

Sunny- you are a trooper! Hope you get a well deserved BFP

Good luck to all those waiting for results, calls and scan 
appointment 

So sad to read about the BFN- we will make it! We will get our BFP soon!

May


----------



## Caro101

Awwwwwww *Davies* my heart is so broken for you knowing the long journey you have travelled on this Infertility road. I am sooo sorry yet I know nothing we say will take that pain away. I pray with all my heart when you actually get OTD things have changed because you deserve a BFP so much.

But if it is that you have decided that you have come to the end I the road, I wish all the happiness that life can bring you. 

*Victoria* ~ hon' i think what you are going through is normal my lovely that's the ivf emotional rollercoster one minute you are positive the next you are not. Regarding the implantation bleed dear I have read sooo many ladies not getting it and yet still getting BFP so don't let that put you down.

*Sunny*~ Thinking of you today. Hope all goes well at the Oncologist and that MIL stays in her pram .

*May* ~ Bless you hon' there is no easy way of dealing with this is there. Glad you have a follow up to talk and think about your next steps. For now focus on what you Do have not what You Do Not have. You have a lovely Little Man there it will be okay. .

*AFM*~ Feeling really really weird I feel absolutley no different to per-treatment time so I know it's silly an the Doctor laughed yesterday when I asked but I feel like there is nothing in there and that maybe the embryo fell out  .


----------



## L_ouise

*May* - Hiya  I'm so sorry that it didn't work out but i do tend to feel much much better after having a review appointment so please try to hold on in there and keep focus on what is next. They always learn so much from previous cycles so hopefully something will click into place for the next one.

*Nic* - sorry I didn't realise it was your last of a string of IVF cycles. I'm not far behind you myself and I hope that day never comes for me, but please keep your mind open to allow in whatever life might have in store for you next 

*Caro* - morning  It's good that you don't feel any different I think! What are you doing in terms of embryo care, anything or nothing?


----------



## villabird1980

Hi Ladies,

Well I thought that I would come on here and post what has been happening to me as I have been googling ferociously symptons and people seem to post things but never post the resolutions but didnt want to bring you all down.

On Sunday I strated getting a few twinges and a little bit of brown discharge (sorry for TMI) I then went on so pass two blood clots, i phoned the out of office doctor who said that they were too big to have been the baby but wasnt convinced and he said that there is nothing the clininc would do not even blood tests to check my HCG levels.  

I then phoned our local pregnancy unit who said that I needed a referral from our GP which I duly got but the earliest they could see me was yesterday.  They were lovely and did a urine sample which apparently was extremely fain and an ultrasound and my lining was only 5mm when at 5 weeks it should be at least 15mm and she couldnt see anything on the scan they also did an internal examination and said my cervix was closed which was also a sign that unfortunately I had in fact miscarried.

So thats where we are up to I think we are going to take a break and try naturally and I am going to book myself in for some mayan massage and see how we get on as during this process they picked up I had slight PCO.

It has put a different slant on Xmas as sadly my sister in law passed away in March and we almost felt that me being pregnant was meant to be and this was going to be the first grand child on both sides - I had a bad day on Sunday but I feel very strongly that this just wasnt meant to be this time and our time will come.

Wishing all of you ladies a lovely xmas and I really hope that all of your baby dreams come true!!!!

XXXX


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Villa bird   im so sorry to read that! I hope 2013 brings the grandchild to both sides. Take care of yourselves and have a lovely Xmas xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Villa bird, I'm so sorry.

Unfortunately I can really sympathise. I started run to loo bleeding again today and have also passed large clots.
The clinic are doing blood tests tomorrow but more to confirm miscarriage than reassure me.

X


----------



## Sunny12

Davies_Nic, Villabird and Pixanne         such a tough tought time,  I think friends/family etc think it is easier at Christmas to go through this stuff but actually it is not at all cos you have to see everyone and happy people and all you want to do is curl up on your own with your DH.  Hope you are both doing ok       

afm - Good meeting today for DH, the level they wanted to drop has dropped.  Pathology report on what they extracted not back till New Year but everything at the moment points to a terratoma cancer and that the operation will have cured him.  In NY should get confirmation that no further treatment required so that was a huge relief.  

We got on to the fertility side of things and you should have seen the Dr's face when we responded to the question "when do you start your fertility treatment?". I replied that we had 2 put back last Friday.  He did make me laugh saying "so doing all you can to keep stress free then?".

    again to villabird and Pixanne

xxxxxxx


----------



## Caro101

*Villabird ~* So lovely to hear from you Hon' we have all been thinking about you so much. I am so sorry that things turned out the way they did. I know exaclty what you mean. Sometimes, something happens to one of us on here and we feel so helpless as to how to help and often we don't have the answers we so very wish we had, but we are always here for each other because only we know exactly what its like. You have such a great way of thinking and i totally believe that. Give yourself time to grieve in the best way you know how and take comfort in the fact that "God's time is always the best time". Praying for you that 2013 will definatley bring that Precious Grandchild for your families. 

*Pixanne ~* Hon' noooooooo i am refusing to believe that..  Praying so hard for you that its just like what happened last time and that although they can't explain the blood clots botttom line your precious one is in there.. 

*Sunny ~ * Soo pleased to hear that it was all good news. Was just thinking of you and hoping all was good. You so deserved soe positive news my dear. So much for being stressfree. Does the Dr know about the 2ww  .

*Louise ~* I was actually going to post on here and ask what you ladies are doing in terms of embryo care in the 2ww. So far have not been doing anything at all save for snacking on a few on Brazilian nuts. Just kinda felt disheartened with how treatment went. I did EVERYTHING recommeneded Acupucnture religiously, eat all the right foods beetroot, redpeppers, chilli, avocado, lots of protein, 1litre of organic milk daily, hot water bottle list is endless and yet down regged for longer, stimmed for longer had poor quality eggs Out of 13 only 5 mature? So kinda got me thinking maybe this stuff doesnt really work but then i dont want to wish i had done it. So willing to try everything.


----------



## mrsc75

Oh Villabird I am so sorry to hear that x my thoughts are with you   i was wondering how you were as im popping back on here sporadically....

Pixanne I hope that its like last time but   to you two...

good luck to all you girls still in 2ww or awaiting procedures...


----------



## HavingitAll

No pixanne!     

O no davies_nic - I'm so sorry         If this was your last IVF then I all I can do is wish you the very best in going forward       

and villabird 1980    - I'm sorry for your loss and the difficult xmas ahead. I can't believe the run around you got. The pregnancy unit seems to have treated you well though, although waiting for a referral is awful. Why wouldn't your clinic see you?    

I've been madly trying to finish up my work so I could finally go on Xmas leave (which was supposed to be a week ago!) and so although I've been reading the posts I have not been able to keep up!

Some of your are still around but I haven't heard of others for a bit - I'd like to send huge hugs to Nonnie  , Toritot  , May2   (we'll be thinking of you when you have your next appointment), MrsC78   and AggieD   too  - this is all soooo difficult and everyone deserves a BFP      

to our new PUPO - Caro! Some ladies, lucky or not have no symptoms for quite some time, don't worry. But really, just after ET anything you feel would be the drugs or from the ET! But you're now in the dreaded  with us other lovelies! wombat, sunny, Nettya,  Jo and Katykate, Mrs.75, Jo1980, bjb, Jepa, victory, indiajo, louise (sorry if I missed anyone or goodness forbid got the info wrong  )

Sunny - great news on DH's results!     I just can't imagine adding the stress of anything else to IVF, but that's life. You are a pooper tropper magical magpie!!!

AFM: Today is OTD for my blood test as I'm 11dp3dt and on Saturday (13dp3dt) my Dr says I can POAS. I understand why this is, since HCG can be soooo low and home tests aren't that reliable, plus my Dr wants an HCG number. So as instructed, I had booked myself in for the blood test today at my GP since its a 4 hr drive to the fertility clinic but my GP hasn't received a letter from my Dr and so refused to do anything. I called my clinic and my dr and my nurse and it was all voicemail and I've had no response from anyone. All I can do is wait some more!!! Not that I would have had the results for days anyway. Urrghhh!!! The 2ww is a looooong time and mine is 2ww + 2. Meantime I've had symptoms like slightly raised temperature and some 'stretching' feelings rather than cramps and only a drop of blood 6-7 days ago (surely implantation) so I'm positive about getting a BFP but really don't want to test early as a BFN will be devastating!!!  

Anyway - forgive the rant please.

and  

to all!!!


HavingitAll


----------



## Sunny12

Havingitall - I am same as you in that I have completely convinced myself it will be BFP for me and it is such a dangerous feeling.  At this point last time I knew it was 100% BFN and could not get myself positive.  This time I have def been feeling stuff down there (cramps, inside scratching and a couple of twinges last night which made me wince).  All could be pesseries etc but last time I felt nothing at all.  If af does not arrive on Xmas day (when she is due) I will also be so scared to POAS!!

    for a BFP for you!!!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovelies 

*Pixanne* - nooooo! Oh hon, I am so sad to read that, I really, really hope that it is wrong and there is still one clinging on for you. I wish I could reach out of the computer and give you a massive hug for real, not just this   xx
*villabird* - thanks for letting us know how things are with you, I am sure that was difficult to write. Will be hoping and  that the future is bright for you, that you find strength from each other and your family this Christmas, and that 2013 brings a surge of new hope  xx
*Louise* - I love how clued up you are about everything!  What counts as 'embryo care'? I am feeding them tea and cake religiously and talking to them constantly in my head, does that count?!  My clinic told me there was absolutely nothing I could do to affect the outcome, so very much 'que sera sera' in wombatville  any tips appreciated though! I'm also having lots of nights waking up at 3am or 4am  - do you think it's anything to do with our hormones at this time, or just too much going on in our heads?!
*Lucieb * - I loooove that you googled what a baby wombat is called!  Aww, I hope my little joey Fred and joey Ginger are getting nice and comfy! How was your reunion with your DH? Good I hope!  Did he already know your good news or have you just given him the best present ever?? 
*Jo* - hiya test date buddy!  wow, I thought mine was a long wait; and you were pupo before me! Do you think you will hold out?! I wonder if we will encourage each other for good or naughty.. ... 
*Caro* - yay, so pleased you got to join us on the 2ww after all! Bad of them to give you a scare though! Had to laugh at 'maybe the embie fell out' - I know what you mean! I wish we could actually feel them in there!  
*BJB* - dancing around to cheesy music sounds like a great way to boost some pma!  we had DH's work xmas do the other night and we were dreading the 'why aren't you drinking' questions - but amazingly no-one seemed to notice! Phew, got away with it! At least you have a cast-iron excuse on Sunday! have a lovely time! x
*Sunny* - woo-hoo and yay for your DH's results!   Now that's a great xmas present! I am so pleased for you, I know you are not out of the woods yet, but at least you can both just focus on your embies for a while now xx
*victory* - sorry you are going crazy hon; try to distract yourself with something lovely to get your pma back up (easier said than done, I know!) chin up hon, just think where you are, it is a blessing if you consider the alternative  x
*davies-nic* - so so sorry hon. I hope you find a way forwards in time 
*may* - what a nice post, glad you are finding comfort in your DS. Good luck with your follow up xx
*Havingitall* - how annoying that you can't get hold of your docs! Keep trying, and they should be able to fax something straight over so your GP can get on with it! Unless you would rather not know? Glad to hear you are feeling positive, hope it is right! 

AFM - well, I'm 2dp5dt (think I've got that right?!) and I feel wonderful! Well actually, I feel weird and a bit light-headed and have a constantly dry mouth - is this normal? I've never been pupo before! Pretty sure that it is too early for anything other than medication side effects though, right? Also had one strong cramp yesterday, but that's it so far! I keep giving myself little secret hugs and 'talking' to Fred and Ginger - I had a whole day in a sort of shock and daze, and had to keep reminding myself that it is real, we did it, and now all we can do is wait and hope! in that respect, I'm almost glad we've got a long wait until OTD - I feel so magical and.... special right now, and I don't want it to end! 

off to my folks in the middle of nowhere for xmas tomorrow night, so not sure how much I will be able to get on for the next few days, but I will be thinking of you all and sending loads of festive love and wombat hugs 
love wombat xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey hennies

Pixanne noooo! hope You ok xx

Villa bird lovely to hear from u. Sorry it wasn't better news xx

Having it all so annoying they need to get it sorted for you!

Sunny great news glad to hear positive news x

Davies nic sorry hon, hugs x

Am slowly being driven mad!
Firstly being a home with hubbie all week
And secondly this 2ww. So getting ready for bed last night noticed boobs really veiny like never before. So decided to get out progesterone leaflet and no symptoms on there. But....can't really read too much into cos am pretty sure one of the effects of progesterone is sore veiny boobs. Then I get a bit excited! Then I have to bring myself down again in case doesn't work! 
Had discussion with my sis last night she has been so lovely throughout this and know she will be just as excited if I get a bfp. Explained when I could test v earliest Xmas eve, maybe Xmas day but otd 28th. My thoughts were to maybe test Xmas day but as usual she talked me some sense and said just how down I would feel all over Xmas if I did and was bad result so should probably wait. However looking back on last time af arrived on what will be Xmas eve but didn't do progesterone injections so might hold it off! Any advice glad to hear! 

Hello to all the other lovely hennies including those on the 2ww hell!

Bjb x


----------



## Toritot

Hi lovley ladies,

I am still feeling really awful but I could do with a spot of advice. I rang my clinic today to tell them about bfn and feel really let down. The nurse was very apologetic but I felt like she was saying you paid the money took the chance it failed so move over, if you pay us more money within three months you get a free consultation. Is this right? Should I have been offered some sort of Explanation of what might have gone wrong, suggestions for trying again, chances of success if I do try again? Am I just being emotional and over demanding, would love to know your thoughts.

Thanks ladies

Toritot


----------



## L_ouise

Hiya *Villa*  I'm so happy that you have managed to update us, you'll no doubt be back on track to your sticky BFP very soon with such strength 

I'm sorry about your sister in law. Things will come around in full circle in good time and I'm sure she is helping you out in any way she can xx

*Pixanne* - I'm so sorry about what you are going through. Try to be strong. I think what has happened with you so far has been so bizarre that a few more surprises wouldn't surprise me in the slightest. Hopefully it not what it seems to be 

*Sunny* - I'm so glad that the appointment went well 

I'm surprised you are feeling so cocky re your BFP, but I do so very much hope that you are right 

*Caro* - immature does not = poor quality and maybe the stuff you tried did help but you'll simply never know for sure  I'm not doing anything except rest and drink milk in the form of hot chocolate 

*Having* - oh goodness what a stress!!!  Like it makes such a huge deal to them to just give you the benefit of the doubt and sort you out with what you need 

I'm glad that you are feeling positive though 

*Wombat* - Hiya  I don't think that there is anything you can do to make it happen but I think there are things you should avoid that might make it more difficult but they are fairly obvious like excessive stress and toxins and things like that  Sure people conceive all the time, but people also lose them all the time too so better safe right? Cake and tea sounds like good embryo bribery definitely 

Mine are getting after eight mints tonight 

I don't sleep well either but assumed it was thoughts in head. i think ill be ok tonight though, im shattered!

Have a nice time over Xmas xx

*BJB* - aw sorry your feeling a bit stressed 

I'm the same re the AF due date. I'd normally bleed on 11dp3dt which would be Xmas day (yay) but I'm wondering if the injections would make it have to be induced by stopping progesterone before it would arrive  I'm not sure ill be able to use no AF as a good sign...

I think I'm just going to wait it out until the 26th, no matter how tempting an Xmas BFP would be because it would really ruin my day... But I'd be able to get sloshed then 

*Toritot* - It's called a review consultation and has *always* been included in the treatment price regardless of my next steps. You paid a lot of money and you are entitled to a summary of what happened xx

*AFM* - I got a sweet little gift off a friend today of a... Is it Willow? Those little figurines? Well it was a child with a balloon with "Hope" written on it  It's gone on my mantle piece.

I was doing ok all afternoon until I suddenly felt very tired and dry eyed and just wanted to go to bed.

I have also managed a "movement" all by myself without Lactulose and my back is feeling sore and so I've decided that these are not good signs 

Loose bowels, back back and grumpy - sounds like AF to me. I'm still hopeful, but my optimism is slipping.

I think I might actually go to sleep I'm that tired xx


----------



## Sunny12

Ha ha I am not sure about cocky I think with everything else going on teasterday and today I felt v positive and like it might have worked this time. My "cockiness" has slipped now, just tired and emotional and the negativity is creeping in xxxx


----------



## L_ouise

D'oh! I hope I didn't put you off feeling cocky, I really wish I felt that way - much better than feeling all sulky like I do atm 

I'm still feeling cocky for you though! xx


----------



## Sunny12

I think I allowed myself to imagine it worked and it felt so good.  But then the " what is it has not" creeps back up on you and I got all scared again.

I have had enough of this bit knowing milarky

Xxx


----------



## Caro101

*Tariot ~* Hon' i am so sorry that you have treated so unsensitively at your clinic. Its amazing how some people can just think thats what its about get on with it and move on. I am no expert but every single clinic we ever approached like Louise said has included a Post Treatment Consultant to look at what went right and what didn't and where the problem may have been. Its amazing how you can actually get different responses off 2 different people at the same clinic. I would definitley call them back and ask them about the follow up consultation. How on earth do they expect you to move forward? 

*Louise ~*     . Embryo Bibery sounds like an amazing concept to me. Win Win. 
That is soo sweet of your friend to get you such a thoughful gift.. Really sweet. Louise i think you are allowed occassionally to feel down Hon' you cant stay upbeat all the time. But please come back to your positive self. Remember majority of ladies that get a BFP have AF on her way symptoms. It's okay sweets.

*BJB ~* I think its safe to say with DH was with me all week i would be climbing the wall . As for the 2WW i shant even say. Re: Testing, it seems some ladies test on certain days early and get accurate results that stay the same. But testing Christmas Day i think would put a downer on the whole day. Maybe boxing day? I will definatley be first testing 11DP5DT. And then will repeat again on OTD which will be 14DP5DT. I know i am not going to be that good. 

*Wombat ~* You did do it sweets. You have Fred and Joey snuggled in nice and cosy in your belly. Have a fabulous time with the folks.

*Having It All ~* That is just awful hon'. The 2 ww is nerve wrecking as it is without being messed about like that. I would say the spotting sounds a lot like what a have read about the implantation bleed so sounds positive. You are not far from the OTD given by you Dr to POAS and rejoice hopefully on your BFP.


----------



## L_ouise

*Sunny* - Not long now 

Only the same time again - this week has gone pretty quickly. 6 sleeps! 

What are your Xmas plans?

*Caro* - it was really sweet  Don't worry, I'm still feeling good and happy. I just need to switch off my brain again... Shouldn't be too hard lol

I've got a new tactic! Every time I get a twinge, I massage it and its always gas  At least that stops me stressing about them


----------



## Sunny12

Yeah not too long now....

We have DH side Christmas on Sat then heading North to my family which will be great. Nice to ve with my Mum this time, whichever way it goes.

What about you Louise?

Xx


----------



## L_ouise

Ah so you're doing both families - we take turns is its my parents house this year... Although they have announced the oven is broken so goodness knows what the turkey will be like  

Where are you heading "north"?

My parents live in north Manchester so that's where we'll be.


----------



## wombat13

well this sucks


----------



## wombat13

been up since 2.30am with stomach pain and cramps...  
since ET I've found it seems really difficult to digest my food - I feel permanently full and last night's chicken dinner is repeating on me horribly! Has anyone else had this? I wish I knew what was 'normal'!  
I hate not being able to sleep - especially as I have a few hours' drive back to my folks later today. Sigh...
anyway, I hope all my fellow magpies are happily tucked up in bed sound asleep having sweet dreams - I've just come on here to moan basically!  
love wombat xx


----------



## wombat13

Right, I've finished all the washing up and got everything laid out ready to load the car up after work later. Makes me laugh how I can do all this while DH is still snoring away blissfully unaware upstairs, bless 'im! He could sleep through anything!  
I'm going to go back to bed with a cup of hot milk and hope to get some rest... night night magpies, wishing you all a very lovely Christmas and I hope to see lots of magical BFPs when I get back  
loads of love and wombat hugs to all  
love wombat xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Louise - we are heading to my Mum's in a small village outside Barnsley. Happy to be there with her for if it is bad news. DH's family I love dearly but their sympathy annoys me somehow! Xxxx

Wombat - how annoying being up all night!!! Hope you got a bit of rest for your drive, have a fab time!!!! Xxxx

Ugh feeling bit blue today and for first time through all if this thinking might POAS early!

Xxxxxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Sunny noooooo its too early   will only mess with ur head. Ooh Barnsley I am another 20mins north on m1 ! Have fun. Agree uf it's nit good it's ur mum u need but also best person to celebrate with!

Wombat bless my insomnia seems to have disappeared this week so fingers crossed only short term. Can dh do the driving whilst u snooze? Hope u managed to get back to sleep for a bit

Caro going to my sister's boxing day so prob need brave face then too as her dp family willbe there and don't know anything. 

Having nails done later all xmassy sparkly. We very lucky both parents in walking distance so tend to see them both then eat with one. Were planning an extension to our house.  Has always been the dream to have everyone to ours with a little one running around!  Eek here's hoping. 


Bjb x


----------



## Katykate

Wombat totally feel for you! I'm having really broken sleep and I know how rubbish it makes you feel. Hopefully you might sleep better with the change of scenery.

I cracked and tested early today - 6dp5dt. Very, very faint second line but can only see it in a bright light. Won't get my hopes up until tomorrow when (hopefully) I will see a slightly darker line. My OTD is Christmas Day and I really couldn't face bad news on Christmas morning. I'm still in limbo until tmrw but I guess a faint line is better than no line at all, right??     xx


----------



## Magic2013

Morning Ladies

Cant tell you how fantastic you all are at replying to each other i dont know how you all do it but thank you so much for your kind words or encouragement  

today is 8dp3dt and got bit upset this morning had brown blood when wiping this morning and getting some back ache god i hope its not AF coming on and my 2 embies are sticking in there right now       am up and down stairs to the loo every 5min at the moment checking .. am driving my self bonkers.. doesnt help being home alone and DH being at work just want him home at the moment for lots


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Kate u naughty girl! But a line is a line! Just hope it gets darker x
Got me in a quandary now had convinced myself not to test until 27th at least but as we have the same dates.............

Bjb x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey vic hoping its implantation for u x


----------



## L_ouise

*Wombat* - digestive issues I can relate to! All the cramps etc will be gas, every single one of them. Well, maybe a couple of ovary twinges.

I was on Lactulose since EC and only had my first day off it yesterday after I managed a couple of movements without and then last night I felt completely nothing at all in my gut all night long and it was really weird in a nice way lol

All I'd suggest is either getting some Lactulose yourself, which is pregnancy safe, or really restricting your eating to soups etc and small portions which sucks over Xmas. Otherwise you might just get worse and worse like I did until you are really quite uncomfortable and very gassy.

Have a lovely trip and a very merry Xmas! xx

*Sunny* - Ah that sounds great! Sometimes you do just need your own family around you, especially if you live a way away.

Don't let OTD get you down. If you're pregnant you're pregnant, and if you're not then you're not. Nothing is going to change that but if you start testing early then your are going to be in a world of pain that might not even be accurate! 

You just worry about incubating your embryos today as best as you can, that includes having a bit of faith and keeping stress down xx

*BJB* - Oh! Nails sound fab  I wish I was that organised. Don't you dare test early!!!  Well, not too early xx

*Katy* - you're nuts testing at 11dpo!  Honestly, I don't think a very very faint line on its own means anything so fingers crossed it gets darker tomorrow 

*Victory* - try not to worry about the blood, just hold out and see what tomorrow brings. Hopefully it's not AF related at all 

*Pixanne* - how are you doing? I hope everything is alright


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Louise, thanks for asking. Clinic took blood this morning and am waiting to hear. It's slowed down again but I'm losing optimism pretty fast now.

Wombat, it'll be implantation for you!

Sunny, you're going to get a bfp. It's time you'd luck changed.

Bjb, resist the poas. It's far too early.

Katy, did you do a test to check your trigger was out of your system? Hopefully your line will get darker but it's a little early hon.

Victory, sounds like implantation.

Afm, well waiting on bloods but really they won't tell anything. After the bleeding, clots and stringy stuff yesterday (sorry tmi!) I'm not feeling very hopeful. Bleeding has stopped to a tiny brown stain when I wipe (again, tmi!) but still.

X


----------



## debs_33

Hello Ladies,

*Pixanne* - I am so hoping that everything is okay for you. I read somewhere that bleeding during early pregnancy is really common but this isn't shared because they don't want to put people off reporting bleeding in case it is something serious. Praying that for you it is just one of those things and everything is okay, I hope the results come back soon and put your mind at rest - you must be feeling sick with anxiety you poor thing.

*Toritot* - my heart is literally breaking for you, I'm so sorry to hear your news. I hope the clinic pull their fingers out and at least honour you with a post consult. I hope you find some peace and you both look after each other. I know nothing I say will make you feel any better but I just want you to know that I am thinking of you wishing I could make you feel better.

*Kate* - A line is a line and I hope that it gets darker for you, 11dpo is early but some people get accurate results after this time so fingers crossed hun.

*Victory* - 11dpo is right on target for implantation spotting try to think positive if you can and imagine embie snuggling in.

*Sunny* - really pleased about your DH's results I'm really hoping that OTD will bring you even more positive news - you guys deserve it so much.

*Wombat* - hoping it's implantation for you too, i've been waking up at silly times most nights and struggling to get back to sleep I keep telling myself that it's little embie's way in preparing me for sleepless nights to come!! Trying to keep the PMA going  

*L_ouise* - that willow gift is wonderful, what a thoughtful friend you have. I hope that it does bring you hope  Unfortunately AF/Pregnancy/Progesterone symptoms are all the same so it's difficult to know what the heck is going on - I'm hoping for you that they are all pregnancy symptoms sweetie.

*Caro* - how's my little PUPO friend? Do you have nice Christmas planned? I'm going to the late carol service at my church on Sunday with my sister-in-law which should be lovely!

Lots of love to everyone else!! How are you all doing with the stages you are at?

*AFM* - OTD tomorrow EEEK!! Had a little freak out this morning as when I wiped (sorry if TMI) there was loads of crumbly dry black crinone and obviously I had a little panic and dr googled. So thought I would email the nurses to ask if this was normal. They were brilliant and replied straight away (must be quiet in there this time of year) she said that it sounds like old blood from EC or ET and that it is completely normal so to try not to worry. So fingers and toes crossed for OTD tomorrow!!


----------



## wombat13

Thanks for all your good wishes ladies  
Unfortunately DH doesn't drive so it is all up to me! Hope we have a good and safe journey!
Wishing you a lovely, restful, joyful Christmas, come on BFPs!!
Love and wombat hugs  
love wombat xx


----------



## Lucylu1982

Have a good break Wombat

Debs33 - really hope you get a Christmas BFP tomorrow.

Pixanne - so sorry, what a rough ride you've had. Fingers crossed your blood tests cone back conclusive & that this is not the end. My sister's friend bled through her first trimester & was convinced she'd miscarried - her little boy will be three in Jan. Keep resting & looking after yourself. 

Love to everyone else! 

X


----------



## Lucieb2

Hi there gorgeous magpies,
Sorry been away for a few days enjoying hubby being home (in the end I did manage a passionate-ish reunion, sorry tmi!)

Pixanne, sweetheart you are having a terrible time   Have they suggested a scan or is it still too early? I wonder with such a high hcg whether you could have had twins and lost one? Sending you lots of hugs and PMA, thinking of you   

Wombat and Louise, warning tmi coming your way! I eventually went to the GP yesterday after several days of pooing blood (toilet bowl bright red and clots on paper) and in agony going. Imagine my horror when he turns out to be new, young and very good looking! It got worse from there, he stuck his finger up my bum and said I have internal piles, apparently common in pregnancy. Omg, mortified. Am on lactulose too, but so far only making me very windy ... Now I know that having a a baby will be painful but at least you don't have to do it every day! Hope to goodness it improves soon 

Katy, you are a cheeky early tester! Sounds hopeful,   for darker lines coming your way xx

Sunny, so glad you'll be with your mummy for Xmas, probably exactly what you need with the time you've had recently xx

Debs, keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow   

Villabird, how are you sweetie, thinking of you and praying that 2013 is your year  

Havingitall,    for your poas tomorrow, have you had blood results yet?

Victory, sounds like implantation to me   

Bjb, love your sparkly nails idea, very festive!

Hi to everyone else, esp the pupo ladies.
AFM, am loving having DH back, not loving having such a sore bot bot, prepared to put up with anything though as long as our little bean sticks. 12 days til scan, can't wait  
Was laughing today, I am at work , DH complaining v tired (jet lag) and nauseous, shouldn't it be the other way round?


----------



## HavingitAll

Lucieb2 - some passion, that's wonderful!!! 3 1/2 months is a LONG time but tmi is no problem! how else can we help each other! pregnant ladies have so much to look forward to    you have enough symptoms, leave the jetlag to DH. I fly alot and jetlag IS so hard.

thanks for asking about my test (this forum and all you girls are so wonderful!!!) - My Dr sent me an SMS and so my GP has done my blood test for HCG, results will be in on Monday lunchtime. Now for the POAS tomorrow.

Pixane - you are on such a rollercoster. I hope that talking with us here on FF helps. Do you have some family and friends to talk to too?  

Katy - you've tested quite early, I hope it's all going to get just better and better 

Debs - we're POAS tomorrow eh? yikes!!!


This is such madness hens!    

I'm feeling the pressure of being "next in line" so to say and I don't want to leave the PUPO bubble girls! but if I'm not pregnant I do want to know that I can drink and not lie to my friends and have lots of strong coffee and chocolate and cold meats, etc!

Honestly, I can now barely think waiting for POAS tomorrow. 

And now Christmas is just about upon us and we've done nothing. DH is busily trying to finish his work today before we can go Xmas shopping! I finished up at work yesterday and have sent Xmas cards to my team today and so now I am on Xmas leave, finally. Our house is a disaster and there is so much to do. I'm glad we go to our family's houses for Xmas!

And so I finally bought a pregnancy test, first ever time to buy one. 

I do so hope I'm not imagining things.     

HavingitAll


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies - a quick afm and will do personals later.

Hcg has gone up to 9000+ from 3800+ on Monday. Is that good does anyone know?

Anyway, clinic say it doesn't mean we're definitely okay but we're not definitely not okay of that makes sense, and we just have to wait for the scanner Friday.

X


----------



## debs_33

Pixanne - I found this http://www.babymed.com/normal-hcg-levels-pregnancy

there is a chart and it says the range for hcg at 23 days past conception is 4,420-10,810 hope that helps? cannot guarantee the reliability of this though, sorry x

/links


----------



## L_ouise

*Pixanne * - Well it's hard to lose all hope with beta levels like that  I think that they should be measuring them for you as frequently as possible to try and clarify what is happening.

I'm really keeping everything crossed for you! I hope you're keeping up lots of rest xx

*Debs* - all the best of luck for tomorrow 

*Lucie* - oh goodness you poor thing! That must have been terrifying to be pooing blood like that! I'm glad you've gotten it sorted though. I read somewhere that you shouldn't push on the toilet for longer than 6 secs at a time before relaxing and trying again or your likely to hurt yourself.

Yeah, the Lactulose made me severely windy, never experienced anything like it. My hubby was mortified having to share a bed with me  It was only after a lid full morning and night that I finally went after a couple of days.

*Having* - good luck tomorrow  I've really fallen behind on the Xmas front too, just forced myself to write out some cards and wrap some presents. Really can't be bothered.

*AFM* - went shopping today and had a funny turn. Felt super hot and headachey so had to get a drink and go outside. It went after about 30 mins and now I'm freezing, but I'm still feeling tired and moody and I'm scared its my hormones dropping


----------



## Caro101

*Wombat ~* hon' what a bummer struggling to sleep and then havin work and a journey too. That sucks. Hopefully its Joey and Fred giving you some practice on the sleepless nights. . Have a blast with the folks.

*Victoria ~* Hon' how you are feeling is understandable. I think if you look back a few pages you will see that i even gave an award for Knicker watcher of the year  .Needless to say what you are describing seems just like how they describe implantation bleed. There is a lot of info on this on one of the pages in the 2ww. Relax my dear.

*Kaykate ~* Awww hon' our rule here is a line is a line. However it does seem like rather early havent heard of anyone testing 6dp5dt as they say that its likely hcg is still out systems. Here's hoping that it left yours already and that line is your BFP . I know exactly what you mean about testing Xmas Day. 23rd Maybe?? 

*Louise ~* Hope the digestive issues will get better for you hon. How awful that you ladies have to go through this during xmas as well. The moodyness, hot flashes, i have heard that a lot from pregnant women. Why are you thinking levels dropping down and not levels getting higher? . You are good my lovely. How many sleeps to OTD.

*Pixanne ~* So glad to hear that HCG has gone up my lovely. Pheww. i know you are filled with uncertainity until friday but please be a little bit reassured that its positive that it hasnt gone down.  

*AFM~* Really weired but i wish i was feeling something to reassure me that we are still in the game. I feel too normal for comfort. Feel exactly how i felt pre-treatment.

*Lucieb ~* Awwwww poor poor you honey. I know any type of piles must be horrendous urrrrghhh. i hope they are able to do one soon.

*HavingItAll ~* Aww bless you honey. I am in the frame of mind too, i want to know my fate pronto so i can drink my troubles away . Wishing you lots of luck my lovely tomorrow. Am sure it will be positive.


----------



## L_ouise

*Caro* - I'm just turning into my premenstrual self. Even hubby has said that he assumes we're out because of my bad mood because its classic AF type moodiness. I'm not annoyed or stressed, so it is hormone related but the emotional side of hormones is typically associated with dropping hormones 

I have tried looking for women who have premenstrual symptoms and then get a BFP but it's always boobs and cramps and I don't have either of those. My uterus feels like it isn't even there it's so quiet.

I'm just groping myself atm and my boobs even feel a bit deflated... That's all I need. No baby AND saggy boobs, can't even use breastfeeding as an excuse 

I don't feel like I'm on a downer yet but it would have been really nice for 2013 not to have involved IVF... 2010, 2011 and 2012 have been about nothing else.

I think your fine not feeling anything for now  Hopefully you'll get some twinges as the embryos implant, something more than what I've got!


----------



## X-raygirl

Evening ladies, I hope you are coping with all these struggles this journey is throwing your way. Sometimes it just feels we are dodging one bullet after another sometimes doesn't it. My heart goes out to each of you and offering you strength to deal with all of your individual troubles. 
I have been a bit quiet since my cheeky early test 2days ago and ive been unsure of what the outcome would be as the second line I thought was fairly faint. 
I haven't wanted to seem insensitive to some of your worrying times. 
It was otd today and we managed to secure a bfp. So those death defying cramps 5/6 dpt were indeed a good sign, as was the olive craving at 3dpt the constant af feelings, the very faint extra line, the moody mare that I've become and the lack of sore boobs/nips has also been a good sign. So to everyone doubting what's going on...or lack of it....don't give up hope. 
I pray for every one of you every night that your dreams come true soon and to give you strength thro these painful times for some of you. The sense of togetherness of this little group has helped me along every step of the way.
Please keep hoping.
XxX


----------



## Mskellyr78

Good evening ladies.
Haven't been on for a wee while and it's so hard to keep up with all the posts. Yous chat too fast. I have been reading though 
Big hugs for those who did not get the result they wanted   fingers crossed 2013 is your year.
Good luck to all those who may just be starting, waiting on retrieval, transfer, 2 week wait and congrats to those who have got their Xmas wish   

Afm - ofd on Sunday but I have been naughty and have been testing everyday since wed!! Not sure if its really sinking in but it looks very promising for us   . 

 

Kelly


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats ms Kelly xx


----------



## L_ouise

Woo! Congrats Kelly  

If I counted right your test should be really accurate already so doubt you have anything to worry about 

All the best xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Yippee two bfp's n one evening! 

Well done mskellyr and X-ray!

X-ray so pleased to hear your symptoms! 

Happy mad Friday to everyone so glad I am staying in! 

Bjb x


----------



## L_ouise

Whoops! Sorry *x-ray*, totally missed your post 

Congratulations!!!  I'm so happy for you!

Thanks for the symptoms - I'm moody and lacking any boob action at all so here's hoping  xx


----------



## Mskellyr78

Thank you.
Louise don't give up hope hun. I was convinced when I went to bed on Tuesday night I would wake up with my period. Cramping was awful!!
Amy - how exciting for you, another scan on Xmas eve!!
Due to holidays etc I'm not able to phone the clinic until 27. Am I right in saying I should be about 4 weeks? Or is it different depending on what day of transfer?
Kelly


----------



## Jo1980

Evening ladies

Well I'm having a complete meltdown at 5dp5dt I haven't stopped crying since I got home from work. My partner is out on his Xmas works do and left me a Xmas card addressed to me & the embryo, well that was it! The thought of this not working again and my DP being disappointed yet again just landed on me like a heavy weight. Even with this cycle being PUPO with my 1st blasto and having frosties for the 1st time doesn't seem to be helping today, the thought of another BFN is terrifying me. I'm even having a glass of wine tonight, I don't know how I'm going to get through Xmas feeling like this?! My only symptom I've noticed is a sharp/shooting pain through one of my boobs but that's probably the progesterone!!

Sorry for no personals tonight, my head is all over the place


----------



## Jo1980

Just seen the BFP's, two of them!!! Congrats girls xx


----------



## Mskellyr78

Louise - if it's any consolation I have not had sore boobs at all this time. I did the last time but put that down to the progesterone. 

Jo - keep your chin up love. It really is an emotional roller coaster. PMA. Aww that was lovely your partner  leaving a card like that. Stay strong hun. Step away from the wine - easier said than done but don't want you sitting there on your own going stir crazy.


----------



## Jo1980

Thanks mskelly, have you got your BFP this time? Congrats if so!! Don't worry there isn't a full bottle of wine hanging around, just enough for 1 glass haha! I know there's nothing I can do but just sit it out and wait for OTD


----------



## Mskellyr78

Not due to test officially until Sunday but have had BFP since Wednesday. Not really sunk in to be honest. Keep your chin up hun and enjoy your glass of wine xx


----------



## X-raygirl

Thankyou ladies, it doesn't seem real at all.
Well done mskelly78 too! Congratulations. 
Jo you poor wee soul, your oh sounds like a sweetie. Its heartbreaking to let them down isnt it but you guys are in this together, he'll love you whatever the outcome.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Kelly - you are 4 weeks 2 days today. Your egg collection made you 2 weeks so you was 4 weeks on 19th. 27th you will be 5 weeks 1 day x


----------



## L_ouise

Aw *Jo* - I'm sorry about how down you are feeling 

I'd probably skip the wine... Doing "not pregnant" things and supping on depressants probably won't improve your mood for very long and might even make you feel worse.

Your hubby clearly thinks it will happen for you, even if perhaps not this time. He doesn't seem to be feeling the pressure by making references like that so try to take it in the spirit in that I'm sure it was intended - a reminder that it could happen and now is as good a time as any 

I'm a firm believer that no symptoms is the best symptom, so I think you're better off than me already!

Try to take it in your stride, just keep on looking towards test date and just be the best incubator you can be in the meantime xx

Thanks *Kelly*


----------



## Jo1980

Thanks Louise  

It never gets any easier does it! I just want it so badly (like the rest of us!). I hope little embie is still in there because I've been talking to it tonight  . 

I hope your feeling ok apart from your PMA symptoms?? We're half way there at least xx

Thanks X-ray girl and congrats


----------



## Caro101

*Jo1980 ~* Heey heeeeey honey now now. Be kind to yourself. Listen, you are not letting your OH down at all. You both want this, this is YOUR treatment together and if God forbid you do not get your BFP this time, you have not failed. The cycle has failed. Needless to already echo what has been said hon' but your OH would never feel let down. This journey is really an emotional rollercoaster, tomorrow will be a brighter day my lovely. Please keep your head up (easier said). Like you rightfully said , there is nothing you can do untill OTD. Tears are NOT good for your embryos hon' who need all the positivity you can give them hard as it may be.

*Xray and Mrs.Kelly ~* Huge Congratulations for joining the fellow BFP hens. Thats really lovely news. Just what we need on here. Some positive vibes. 

*Louise ~ * Probably feels like forever and a day to OTD. Are you always a good girl and wait till OTD. Do you think you will test early?.

*BJB ~ * Thats me exactly soo glad i am staying. Have managed to avoid all work, social do's sighting - Shingles .

*Amy ~* How are you sweets. Just 2 more days to your Xmas Eve scan. How lovely is that. Amazing xmas present to be able to see your baby or babies Xmas eve. Magical.

*AFM~ * Doing absolutley nothing chillin at home. In between sleeping, watching tv and having a full back heated massage off my shiastu massager.  (amazing). Oh i have been doing housework too . Whilst trying to distract myself from Dr Google and asking him why i dont feel any different at all to how i felt before i started treatment. Boy do i wish there was a way of getting reasured that my embryo is still in there ,

Hope you are keeping warm.


----------



## Pixanne

Hi all

Just too exhausted for personals but wanted say congrats to the bfps and thanks all of you for your support.

X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Caro - hi my love! Yeah all ok cramps easing off so now I'm worrying lol. Just want Monday to be here so I know what's happening. It's so worrying  no blood at all or discharge so hoping that's good sign 

Have u had an twinges etc? 

Pixanne -


----------



## L_ouise

Nope! I keep waiting for it to get easier *Jo*...

This is my third 2ww now though and to be fair I'm not as miserable as I was the last time, so that's something! 

I was the most hopeful during my first 2ww even though that was a really ugly embryo (the only one we got that cycle and a miracle natural fertilisation) but that was BFN and broke my heart.

Then during my second 2ww I'd given up by 3dp5dt because I had loads of proper AF symptoms even though I had a half decent blast on board... I was upset all the time and really negative and angry and then when that was a BFN I just felt pretty dispondent.

And now here I am trying my damnedest to be level headed about everything even though my back is killing and my boobs seem to have grown and become more tender since I mentioned them on here... But the only thing keeping me sane is that I don't have my telltale AF symptom yet but that could be due to the Lactulose 

So no! It's no easier 

This cycle was so bloody expensive too at about £12k that I'm just not sure how happy I am to keep going. My stimulation could have been better this time but besides that we really did everything this cycle to improve quality and implantation and if this is the best we can do and it's still a BFN at Xmas ffs... Well, what are the odds 

Sorry - I waffled! Lol 

*Caro* - no I'm not always a good girl, no  I don't expect anyone else to be either really lol I just know that waiting is best so try to act as a counter balance to people's natural impatience. I've seen a lot of sadness and confusion caused by early testing. I am definitely not testing early though! Xmas morning would be soooooooo tempting but if its a BFN it it'll ruin the day and there would still be a slim chance I was pregnant


----------



## Magic2013

Hi everyone thanks for messages i have no idea whats going on with me at the moment the spotting is still going on and is now red pinky when i wipe everytime so im feeling very negative just feel too much for implantation but i dont know am bit of a emotional wreck atm as i thought progesterone was supposed stop af coming and seems very early if it i her.. Sorry for being so negative tonight...   

Congrats to the bfp,s hope i join u ladies soon


----------



## Jo1980

Thank you so much for your support tonight Louise & Caro   I'm in bed now getting myself an early night and tomorrow and will pull my PMA pants up to my armpits  

Louise wowsers 12k   No pressure then! I would say I felt similar to you on 2ww 1 & 2, this one was level headed until today! It's got to be our time this round  

Caro I keep thinking about a way to know if embie is still in there   I keep talking to it and wondering if I'm talking to myself?!  

Victory no need to apologise for being negative on here, I'm feeling the exact same tonight. Hope you're feeling more positive tomorrow


----------



## Jo1980

That 1st paragraph doesn't make any sense lol, I have only had 1 glass of wine


----------



## Lucylu1982

Congrats MissKelly & X-ray - woo more magical magpie BFPs! Congrats ladies to you & oh. It took a while for my BFP tosink in too, if I'm honest , I'm still in shock a week later!

Jo - sorry you're feeling down hunny. You & your hubby are in this cycle together- it's not all on your shoulders. Be kind to yourself, maybe try acupuncture / get your nails done - anything to help you zone out! It's hard knowing that we all want this so much & I don't know about you but without sounding bigheaded- if wanted something (new job, new handbag - whatever!) I generally got it. IVF tales much of the control away - we have to roll with the punches, the highs & the lows. You'll get your BFP & I pray it's this cycle!


Love to you all,
X
Ps - I'm not comparing a baby to a new job / handbag!!!

X


----------



## Caro101

Oh My God i just went into a right panick. I was given my prescription all in one go and as i attended the scans they asked if i needed more of Buserelin, Gonal F. Well i knew i had only 1 box of Crinone Gel. But just now, i realised the box only had 15 which i have been using since EC. So i have only 7 left. I have emailed the nurses at the clinic but i think they are shut now for xmas and am really panicking as to what to do. Heeeeelllpppppppp.

*Amy ~* That sounds like really good news. Means your baby is comfy and unshaken in there. I am worrying i havent had anything at all even so much as acknowledgement from my womb that it seen the embryo  .

Victory ~ Sorry can't help regarding the progestorone question as i am a first timer but i have read of ladies who have AF before OTD so not really sure how it works. Try to relax hon' and wait till OTD. You know there are people that spot or bleed for whatever reason. I think the fact that its not full on is still a good thing. 

Pixanne ~ Hey Hon' you must be exhausted my lovely. You need all the rest you can get in too.


----------



## Caro101

*Jo1980 ~* lmao @ pulling PMA pants right up to your armpits      . thats the spirit. And it does make a lot of sense.


----------



## L_ouise

*Caro* - try not to panic  just phone in the morning, I'm sure someone will be there even if it is an emergency number - you'll get through to someone I'm sure 

You've got me wondering how much I have left now! Off to check!


----------



## L_ouise

Ok, phew, 13 days worth. Are you sure you haven't misplaced some? They gave me enough initially to last this whole time.

*Victory* - I'm sorry about the bleeding. I got AF on 8dp5dt even though I was on pessaries. The pessaries just supplement the action of the corpus luteum (where progesterone naturally comes from) so if its a BFN then your levels can still fall enough to cause bleeding BUT you shouldn't assume it's AF yet so try to stay strong


----------



## Caro101

Louise ~ Ha ha ha ha you always get me in stitches ha ha ha. Really not sure what they were thinking you would think they would prescribed me 2 boxes right? The box had 15 in there which i started on 14th December so thats correct they are all in there. Deb bless her my fairy God sister (we are at the same clinic) managed to calm me down too. 

I love how so knowledgeble you are about things Louise. I wish i was like that so that i would know whats happening during my treatment rather than just being told and taking this at face value.


----------



## Jepa

Congratulations X-raygirl, Mskellyr78 and (tentatively?) Katykate (though a line is a line is a line!!!) on the brilltastical    !!!        . It's so good to hear good news!

*Pixanne*, I'm also so relieved to hear about your blood test, which does sound very heartening, though I can imagine you're still feeling very shaky  . What a rough ride you've had, hon, but it does seem like you've got a little fighter in there who is amazingly good at holding on!!!

*Sunny* what great news about your DH!! It sounds like he's all but in the clear! So fantastic and I'm so happy for you both. Now you just need your BFP to top it off. Gawd though girl, I can't believe you had to go through all of that _AND_ have MIL along  . From studies I've read, cancer and infertility are 2 of the most stressful things you can go through. To add MIL into the mix just seems like playing with fire!

*Villabird* thankyou so much for updating us all. You're right, we were thinking about you and concerned. I'm so terribly sorry to hear how it has gone for you, and you must be grieving hard  . I hope you and DH are looking after each other, and you are looking after yourself too, and that can take the time you need to recover and then pick yourselves up and move onto the next step, together with all you've learned from this cycle, to help you on your way towards the baby you'll one day have  

I'm very sorry too for the other recent negative outcomes   . Hang in there girls... Look after yourselves through this crushing time and know we're all thinking about you and understand how hard it is. * Toritot* I'm so bummed for you that your clinic is being so unhelpful and insensitive! As the others have said, every clinic I've ever looked into includes a debrief/follow-up session into the tx - it seems ridiculous and wrong for yours not to. I'm hoping the receptionist has the info wrong... But I understand how important it is. We had to wait 4 months for ours last cycle and in that time I just felt like I was in limbo and couldn't move forward without the debrief. It's really important.

*Caro* a slightly belated congrats on being PUPo and congrats as well on your  's! I'm sure you made the right decision to freeze - Grade B blasts is excellent! And you know what they say about in the hand rather than the bush - you've made these great embies and now they'll be there waiting if you need them.

*Havingitall* and *Debs* best good luck for OTD tomorrow!!! I will be crossing everythigng   

To all the other PUPO ladies, I hope you're hanging in there all right at the moment. *AFM* The last few days my pma has started to dent and I feel like I've entered the rollercoaster emotion phase of the 2ww. Yesterday I was 1 week in and got really really teary and emotional. I think its probably knida good, though - I've been so focussed on trying to stay upbeat that I think I'd overblocked out how hard this whole process is, and it has to come rushing back in every now and then.

*Louise* I know exactly how you feel with not wanting to ruin the _possibility_ of a bfp by testing early and getting a bfn. For me that feeling fights constantly with my natural impatience to know the outcome and I oscillate back and forth . Eventually impatience will win, but I'm hoping to hold out until Sunday or Monday so that I can prolong the feeling of potential for longer!

*Jo1980* your DH sounds a darling. I hope you've bounced back a bit from the lows you were feeling earlier. It sounds like maybe you were having a similar thing to me, where it all floods over you at once...   

Wow I hit the pavement hard this afternoon and polished off my Christmas shopping, so feeling pretty pleased about that! Now the only part to do is the food shopping and I'm finding it hard to channel the mojo for that becasue my guts are all over the place with the medication. Tmi alert, beware, but OMG my gas is stonking today - I can't believe it's me it's all coming from! Not feeling very comfy in the tummy either, especially since i'm still bloated from the mild ohss I've had, so there's not much room spare there (except the room I'm leaving spare to fill up with pregnancy of course!)

Sending you all      and


----------



## Caro101

*Jepa ~* hey honey how are you. Too bad about the gas. I know a bit too much about that. Can you imagine the only side effect i had during this treatment was some serious gas.. it was baaaad..  .

So whilst surfing the web on my lonesome self i found an article written by one lady going through this IF journey. Touched me and thought i would share a small parapgraph of it as it is a long article:

"IVF is what makes me that strong mother that will not give up until she gets her baby in her arms, it makes me that woman that learns how hard it feels to fall, but how empowering it feels to show up again and not give up, it teaches me to be dedicated to a goal, stay focused and not get distracted by the nonsense along the way.

But mostly as my good friend told me, " IVF teaches us to stay the course even when it get hard, but mostly when it gets boring."

The coolest thing about IVF is that one day when our child will be a teenager that is ready to quit school because a teacher upset him, or didn't 'get' him, we will be able to take him for a walk and finally share the story of our journey to parenthood. We will tell him about the journey that taught us how to stay the course, how to not give up when things got hard or boring and so so tiring. That journey that said we stop at nothing until we get you in our arms, the one that made us comfortable in being vulnerable and at times weak, the journey that made us accept that we are out of control and promised nothing and we still show up"


----------



## debs_33

Thanks for sharing caro, that's lovely  

So today is OTD and it's official it's a    

Happy, amazed and tired!!

Good luck havingitall I hope you'll be joining me  

Will catch up on personals later my little magpies, am going to have to force myself to go back to sleep for a little while.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats debs x


----------



## Magic2013

well i think thats it 10dp3dt transfer today and got dark red blood couldnt wait so took test got BFN!      am such a failure..my as well stop the progestrone today

going crawl back into my hole..


----------



## Shellbee

congrats officially deb! 

Pixanne, so glad your levels were ok and it sounds like frostie is nice and snuggly ... hope your scan day comes quickly, what a rollercoaster you have had  

Caro, hope you manage to get through to the clinic today, they will always have someone on call... How daft they didn't give you enough ... You could always go to a NHS walk in centre to get a prescription? Thanks for Sharing the extract from the article 

Jepa, well done on the Xmas shopping, I felt your pain re gas, all these drugs make us so attractive right   

Miskelly and X-ray, congrats to you both to,         

Good luck today havingitall 

Wombat, hope your joeys Fred and ginger are settling in nicely and you are enjoying being with your family for xmas

Amy, good luck for Monday 

Victory, I'm so sorry lovely, you never know so you should still carry on with your progesterone and test again on the 27th for your OTD.. But lovely even if then it is a BFN this is not your failure, this cycle failed not you. This is your first go and not everyone is lucky first time, if this is a BFN then you need to look at this as the clinics practice run to get it right next time...   when its the right time it will be your time... Take care of yourself 

Big   to everyone else


----------



## Sunny12

Victory -    I am so sorry it was BFN nothing I can say can help but I agree with Shellbee in that was first try and practice one.    2013 brings you your dream.

Deb -    congratulations!! Brilliant news. Can you give us a re cap in any feelings/symptoms you had for us crazy PUPO girls?

Caro - lovely article. I hear there are lots of great personal stories and books out there for IF. Not sure I am ready to cope with reading them yet but maybe in future!

Jepa - gas, tell me about it, real "weighty" stuff horrible! Also, you are right I should get done sort of award for my IF/Cancer/MIL combo!!! Love her dearly but yesterday was wonderful MIL free day, first one in ages! We have DH side Xmas day today before we go our separate ways!

So, anyone debating the "to test on Xmas day or to not test on Xmas day?" Any thoughts?

Xxxxxx


----------



## L_ouise

Yay another BFP!!! Congratulations *Debs*! 

*Victory* - I'm really so sorry for you  Please contact your clinic before stopping medication but if you're in full flow then they'll probably agree.

*Caro* - Thanks  I'm glad you will be able to get it sorted!

*Jepa* - I didn't mean that I didn't want to break the illusion of a BFP, it still might actually be a BFP up until 15dpo so testing early and getting a BFN especially around Xmas might ruin your day and you might want to go crazy drinking but you still might be pregnant 

I don't want to get a BFN and ruins everyone's festivities and then "whoops it is a BFP afterall!" 

I'm glad you're keeping busy! Food shopping isn't appealing to me at all either 

*Sunny* - Well, it is very tempting! The choice is between being able to have a very magical Christmas present... Or completely ruining Xmas because you still wouldn't be able to drink etc (just in case) but you and everyone else would feel like crap  It'd be like someone died.

Maybe you could test in the evening *after* Xmas dinner and things. It shouldn't have to be FMU on 14dpo... I dunno!

I'd love to test on Xmas day but I just think a BFN would hit me too hard 

*AFM* - inlaws coming around today  We said to them we'd visit them on Sunday and then they said after everything we've been through recently that they should visit us... So now we get to clean and cook - thanks! They just want to see the new kitchen I think *sigh*

Must climb out of my pit... And no I can't be bothered washing my hair!


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Victory, I agree with the other ladies. Keep taking your meds until otd. My bleeding was bright red new blood but my hcg indicates I may still be pregnant. Call your clinic hon and don't do anything until you've spoken to them.

Jepa, lol are you on cyclogest? That gets me going every time!

Debs, massive congrats hon - the 9m wait starts here! And if you think the 2ww was crazy - phew!

Louise, tell your in laws to bring food and test drive your new kitchen! You shouldn't be dashing around!

Caro, I'm sure your clinic can give you a prescription, or your gp can.

Shelbee, how are you doing?

Hello to everyone else and thank you for your support.

Afm, well I keep veering from wild optimism to chastising myself for being an idiot and getting my hopes up when I know I passed clots etc. I'm all over the place and I just won't knowing Frostie is still there until my scan and I would dearly love to fast forward Christmas to the 28th so I just know. I'd pause over dd opening her stocking and tucking into her first Christmas dinner though! 

You girls really help. No one else really gets it. Even dh is philosophical and says if he isn't there maybe it wasn't meant to be. That just doesn't help. I already love Frostie and it's really special that he's from the same batch as dd. of course if it's the worst news, I will go again but at the moment I just can't face that idea. I just hope Frostie is there with a little heart beating away and all being well next Friday.

Until then, I'll be the gibbering wreck in the corner!

X


----------



## Caro101

Goodmorning My Fellow Amazing Hens

*Victory* ~ Hon' I am sorry that you tested today and it was not the result we all hoped it would be for you. Right now I know that nothing anyone can say or do can change the way that you feel. But please do not be hard on yourself and think you have failed. Victory none of us has any control whatsoever over the results that we get and for the reason it can never be our faults when cycles fail. Hope when the time is right for you, you can pick yourself up and try again. I am no expert but I think you need to continue the Progesterone until you OTD when you test again. Some people aparently get HCG detected in their bodies later than others hence they give you that OTD and who knows that dark blood is not old blood. Keep your head up my lovely.

*Pixanne*~ awwwww hon' I can't imagine what horror must be going on in your head right now. Nothing is worse than such uncertainity and I sooo wish there was something that could be done sooner than Friday to reassure you. I am feeling really positive for you because at no point has there been a drop in the HCG which I think would almost definitely happen if there was a problem. I really feel for you because I know until you see that heartbeat there on the scan you are in such emotional turmoil. Please relax and focus on DD and her Xmas to take your mind off things.

*Deb*~ My Beautiful Fairy God Sister. I was so happy for you when you tested last week and got your BFP and I am even happier for you today OTD. It's official you are pregnant   . I honestly feel you are soo deserving of this you are an amazing person.

*Shellbee* ~ Hey Mummy how are you. Lovely to hear from you. Absolutley love the fact that you girls still stick around to see us to the finishing line. That's really lovely.

*Sunny* ~ This is a hard one because getting your BFP on Xmas morning would be lovely and you would have such a magical Xmas that you will never forget. But on the off chance that it wasn't the result we want, I would need a while to sulk and Xmas would pretty much be ruined. So I agree with Louise, maybe Xmas evening.

*Louise*~ ha ha ha ha I am so glad I am normal. I feel just like that when I really can't be bothered to wash my hair, cool, clean and entertain I just want to do MY thing and someone insists on visiting us as though they are doin us a favour by coming to ours.  But I guess the kitchen is a good excuse


----------



## HavingitAll

And hello to all the lovely magpies out there!!!

*Debs *- congrats   on your      looks liek you didn't sleep at all!

I'm sorry but we are too scared to do the POAS just yet!!!

DH is terrified that he'll leak any news to his adult DD (my Step DD). We're seeing her today and it'll be a very big shock for her if its a BFP or even to know that we're on the IVF ride. We're not keen on telling anyone except a select few until we need to. And Step DD needs some preparation.

So we're planning on POAS tomorrow, Sunday, 13dp3dt. Aren't we just terrible waiting so long

And we've just realised that we really don't want to depress our family over Xmas if its a BFN.

Anyway, we can't change the result, only how we deal with it.

*Sunny *- I'm going to vote for you testing after dinner at Xmas or on boxing day morning.

OK - better prepare for Step DD's visit! Our house is a disaster!

HavingitAll


----------



## Mskellyr78

Congratulations Debs   

Well today is a different story for us. OTD tomorrow. Been testing positive since wed until this am. Hardly any line on clear blue and not pregnant on a digital. Looks like a chemical pregnancy for us. Been cramping also. Gutted does not cover it


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah Kelly  

Still try in the morning it could change. Was the ones before dark lines?? X


----------



## Mskellyr78

Oh Amy I hope so.
The lines were clearly visible before  
The last 2 days have been very stressful with things going on with other family members. I'm beating myself up now that I have let myself get caught up in it and have not been chilling as I should have. Even worse that we have told others as well!


----------



## HavingitAll

Mskellyr78,

I'm so sorry -     

HavingitAll


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Kelly.. As hard as it is leave it too tomorrow now. Do digital one xx


----------



## L_ouise

Oh no *Kelly* I'm so sorry 

If it was definitely positive and is now negative then I doubt very much it will raise again... How many days past ET are you?

*Pixanne* - it must be horrible bring in limbo like that but at least you do have some memories to make with your dd this Xmas  It should help to keep you going. Roll on 28th xx

*Caro* - I'm not sure being like me implies normality  lol

*Having* - omg you chickened out!!!  You and DH should be ashamed of yourself leaving us in suspense like this! Good luck for tomorrow xx

*AFM* - was chatting with hubby earlier and he is talking about waiting 6 months before going for another cycle of IVF and I'm feeling a bit depressed about it. He says he wants to get thin and be in peak health before trying again and I know it makes sense but part of me thinks he isn't that bad to start with and the other part thinks he won't pull off any changes anyway - it'll just be a needless delay 

I know some of you girls will think I'm crazy but waiting to try feels much more painful than another failed cycle in the meantime...


----------



## Jo1980

Mskelly I'm gutted for you, the exact same happened to me on my 1st cycle, I felt like I'd been hit by a bus when the digi said not pregnant after testing positive for 5 days. Don't beat yourself about being stressed last 2 days, it's nothing you've done. I really hope things change but if not I'm sorry Hun  xx


----------



## Mskellyr78

Thanks for your support guys.
Louise - I am 17 days post transfer.


----------



## L_ouise

I'd definitely wait until the line completely disappears before giving up but I don't really know what else to say, it's just so awful 

Jo is right that you certainly shouldn't be blaming yourself


----------



## Lucylu1982

So sorry MsKelly - sending you hugs!   

Louise - don't worry about hubby wanting to wait 6months, I'm sure there is a compromise there. As hard as it is for us girls, our dh's watch us go through this trauma & can't do much to help.  Anyway - think positive missy - you ont have to wait 6months because you're going to get a BFP this cycle.

X


----------



## Mskellyr78

I can't count today lol - 15 days after transfer.
Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Katykate

I got another Positive today but faint again (darker than yesterday though). Started having cramps particularly in my left side similar to cyst pain. Don't want to raise hopes too high just in case turns out to be chemical xx

Pls, pls hang on in there!!!   xx


----------



## Mskellyr78

Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you katykate xx


----------



## Caro101

*Ms.Kelly ~* Sooooo sorry to hear what you are going through. Honestly i know nothing can make you feel better right now Hon' but here's hoping and praying for you that when you test tomorrow it is a definitley a positive. But if its not i hope you find strength somewhere inside to deal with it. I really dont think that you could have influenced the outcome in anyway. Thinking of you. 

*Kaykate ~* Yeeeeeey at the line getting darker. Thats great news my lovely. What date is OTD? Am sure the cramps were just your embryo/s snuggling in nice and deep.

*Louise ~* Naughty girl (smack on the bum). Why are you talking about next cycle. You will have that conversation with DH on Cycle for Baby Number 2.  

*HavingItAll ~ * Well done to you and DH for being so good. Here's wishing you all the very best for tomorrow when you POAS. You are absolutley right we cannot change the result just how we deal with it. Hope visit with DD went okay.

*AFM~ * Spent all day today feeling AF like cramps just not as severe. TMI Alert ~ I even felt the warm bubbling down there that happens when AF is about to show. I am only 3DP5DT. How soon would AF be able to show up if we are out of the game? After i had a shower it all seemed to go though but still feeling like it's coming back. Keeping myself sane watching as much comedy's as i can and laughing my guts out. (Worried for a moment that i would laugh my embryo out)


----------



## indiajo

Just a quickie update as just got in from work... I got a BFP today yayyy.. So happy happy happy


----------



## L_ouise

I was honestly about to say evening but it is "clearly" morning 

Pitch dark and the wind is howling... Almost scared to see what's blown away overnight.

*Kelly* - good luck today! I assume you're testing again? 

*Having* - fingers crossed for your BFP! Be brave! 

*Katy* - good luck to you too! I hope they keep getting darker xx

*Indiajo* - wow congratulations!!!  You must be so super excited - merry Xmas!

*Caro* - oh you saucy thing  Thanks xx

I doubt AF would show much sooner than it would normally if you have a decent natural cycle, so if you normally get AF at 14 dpo for example then it would likely come at a similar timeframe. Hopefully it's some of those implantation cramps everyone but me gets 

*AFM* - WHINGE ALERT - I'm feeling really down and defeated and I haven't even had breakfast yet! I don't have any symptoms at all. No uterus flutters or cramps or nothing! Just my usual tired, hot and grumpy with a sore back. I'm 12 dpo today and surely I should be feeling something by now 

Hubby is getting on my nerves keep asking me if I feel "pregnant" as if he just wants to know so he thinks it's over and he wants me to let him in on the secret so he can start pity drinking (for himself).

He came to bed last night and told me to be careful in case the dog poos on the floor in the night so I asked him why he thought our fully toilet trained dog might poo and he said he hadn't let him out for very long. So I got mad 1-100 in a flash and demanded why not and made a huge deal about having to do it myself after just inserting my gel.

Hubby made out that I was over reacting and I know what he was implying "Why don't you just get your period already you moody cow!!!" 

.....so yes. Not a good start to the day.... Hopefully some more BFPs will cheer me up.


----------



## Mskellyr78

Congratulations Indiajo - woohoo. Great news for Christmas. 

Oh dear Louise - hope you feel better mood wise soon. I don't think the men really appreciate what we go through at times and can be seen to come over as insensitive. 

Well today is my official test date and there is defo a line there.    A light one but all the same it's there. Just have to see how things go. I've got to wait until Thursday to phone the clinic so will probably drive myself mad until then. No more spotting either. Complete bed rest for me today. 

Kelly x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats Kelly!

Do a clear blue digital and get a blood to put ur mind at rest x


----------



## Jo1980

IndiaJo- congratulations, you must be over the moon  

MsKelly- sounds promising, I'm keeping everything crossed for you  

Louise- men can be such arses at times!! My OH spent most of yesterday in bed with a mother of all hangovers which left me having to take our dog out in that horrendous weather! I hope you're both friends by lunch time today   I'm also feeling much the same as you, no twinges my boobs aren't as sore which has always been a bad sign in the past. But no symptoms can be a good sign too, so I've heard!! How did entertaining the in-laws go? Did you manage to was your hair?!  

Well I've been a silly girl, I couldn't help it, I've no will power! Tested with a FRER this morning 7dp5dt and got a BFN, not even a glimpse of a feint line   I haven't told OH, I don't want to burst his bubble. I know it's early but I've read the majority of BFP's get a feint positive at least by this stage so I'm not holding out much hope. I sort of feel a bit numb, no emotion about it, obviously I'm hoping it will change in the next few days but I'm being realistic about the BFN this morning.


----------



## L_ouise

Congrats *Kelly* 

Morning *Jo*  I'm sorry it was a BFN  I was soooooooooooo close to testing this morning myself to be honest. Maybe I'll test tomorrow which will be 13dpo. I was going to do a FRER and a CB digi at the same time but I guess I can do them separately.

Are you going to test again asap?

I'm convinced that I'm out so I think I'm going to be sulking all Christmas anyway. It's funny how quickly your outlook can do a 180!

I feel a bit watery down there and apparently I'm supposed to go dry if BFP so that's no good. Then I got some more rubber gloop out and it was peach again but the other day it was white so now I'm thinking its new blood and my AF is starting to trickle even though not a cramp in sight.

I do still have an awareness of my kidneys so maybe that's the cramps?

Urgh. How depressing.

Not friends with hubby  He tried this morning "are you still mad at me?" so I told him yes because he keeps talking to me like I'm about to get my period (and then stormed off like I'm about to get my period ) and then later I came back and got in bed next to him and he ignored me and stropped off! Who is supposed to be getting their period?!

In laws went ok I guess, thanks. No I didn't wash my hair lol Maybe i should have done because they kept going on about how we should have a break from IVF for a while because I look exhausted and I just wanted to freak out.

Any plans for today? 

xx


----------



## X-raygirl

Wow!! More bfp's congratulations India and Kelly. Such wonderful news I pray the lucky magpies are going to take us positively to Christmas and beyond! WelcOme to the club. 

Pixanne...how you doing hunny? You managing to keep resting, your head must be all over the place keep strong till the 28th, we're all here in the meantime. X

Louise..... As I said my lack of symptoms made me almost loose hope and the grumpiness was really the only symptom that I noticed, sorry dh noticed!!. Please don't think it's all over, cos its not!! And just tell your dh that your grumpy cos your growing a baby and it's only going to get worse as you turn into a crazy pregnant lady!!! 

Jo1980. I did a cheeky test at 7dp3dt and it was negative, didn't tell you ladies as I knew I'd get a row!! Which is why when I got bfp at 9dp3dt I didn't believe it!! So i don't think your out yet!! 

Sunny..... Hope the acupuncture helped and you and dh are taking it easy. Glad things went ok at his appointment. Is the mil still about??

Havingitall...good luck and braveness for you testing today, let us know if you did it!!

Afm, still in denial about bfp and trying to keep dh's feet on the ground as he's already thinking too far into the future for my comfort. If I can get to boxing day without af (would have been due then) ill be happier, then after that if I get to clinic scan on 11th jan that will be amazing. Trying to go day to day and not get carried away. And if we don't I'll at least know we work a little as we've never had a bfp before and it gives me hope that one day we'll realise our dream. Just pray this dream goes to plan. 

Much love and strength to all. Sorry for any names I missed, but know I'm thinking of you all magpie wonders!!


----------



## Jo1980

I'm going to try my hardest not to test again until Boxing Day, I'll be 10dp5dt then and I should definitely have the answer by then. I've just told OH about this mornings test and he's not happy with me at all! He can't understand why I do it to myself, but he's agreed to let me test on Boxing Day  

When are you going to test? 

I've already told OH this morning about all the tests we can have before using the frosties, hidden c infection, NK cells & immunes, blood clotting disorders etc!! He said that I've given up on this cycle already, which to be fair I have! I wish I could have a drink at Christmas!!

LOL at your hubby getting his period   I'm sure you'll both be speaking by the end of the day  

Yesterday was written off with OH being so hungover, so today we're doing the dreaded Christmas food shop and delivering Christmas presents. We're both still in bed watching TV and should be getting a move on!

Hope you manage to wash your hair today  

Thanks X-ray girl, but I'm equivalent to 9dp3dt today as I had 5dt. So it's not looking good unfortunately, I'll be in total shock if its does change to a BFP in next few days! Thanks anyway and congratulations to you again


----------



## Magic2013

Hi everyone

Thank you so much for your supportive words in this difficult time, yesterday was most horrible day i really didnt expect AF to come on during the 2WW our clinic never mentioned the possiblity and to be honest im not at all happy with them, i know it xmas but ive been ringing and leaving messages since friday and not a single call back! ive taken the advice of you wonderful ladies and continued with the progesterone but as AF is in full flow i dont have much hope left for the OTD on 27th where i will have drag myself to the blood clinic for a test . This was our one and only NHS funded cycle as we only get one under our PCT so its going be expensive start of the year im getting organised and started to research some private clinics and organising to go to some open evenings , i just do not see the point in paying self funded at a NHS hospital when i can pay a little bit more for private treatment with a higher success rate and maybe get a better one to one care and made to not feel like a sheep.. i just couldnt handle seeing a different person every scan and keep asking me did i have my left ovary out when it clearly says in the notes its hidden behind my uterus!!  oh dear look at me ranting on...... sorry ladies..  

Congratualtions to all the ladies with BFPs we all deserve it and i hope my time will come soon!!

take care all of you!


----------



## L_ouise

No promises about the hair... God I'm minging... I suppose a bath would warm my tootsies though and offer some relaxation. Probably not as much as the usual blood boiling temperature I like it though.

Oh fine, I'll wash my hair if it'll make you feel better *Jo*! If your hair is too clean you'll get nits you know, so if I get infested you are solely responsible 

I have told hubby we are friends again now so he can stop ignoring me lol 

We had a cuddle and I took the opportunity to nag him about how I feel. I told him that I'm feeling like it hasn't worked and he even asked if I'd already tested which just made me wish that I had done  Ah well.

I don't think that you are definitely out yet just because it was BFN this morning. It's just reinforced your negativity maybe... Perhaps test again Xmas day and then you can enjoy it if another BFN?

I was just reading up on FRERs and even though they are supposed to be accurate, they would have been done by natural ttc'ers who wouldn't know how many dpo they were exactly. I think the is a chance it's not conclusive at 12dpo still 

Lol, it's so weird how I'm saying the exact opposite of what I only said yesterday... Or was it the day before? Oops 

At least my advice is tailored to the individual...

*X-ray* - Hiya  I suppose it is a it scary actually being pregnant without any actual physical proof. You just have to keep the faith. You've made it and you'll be fine and come 9 month you'll have your bubba 

I know what you meaning about at least having got a BFP... I don't mean to be insensitive because I know it going away would be an impossible heartbreak, but i could really do with reaching that next stage just for the reassurance.

Hubby is joking when he says it, and I do tease him in the same way, but he does ask why my body keep chewing up his hard earned embryos and you start wondering.

Thanks for the symptom advice. I hope you're right xx

Aw *Victory*  I stopped my pessaries when I got full flow without clinic consent. A bit of blood is one thing but days of bleeding is going to be AF. Keep on them if you want, but I wouldn't wait until 27th to let your hair down. Maybe don't get wasted, but I'd have a couple to take the edge of and try and recover what's left of a thoroughly rotten Xmas xx


----------



## HavingitAll

Well morning Magpie lovelies!

We did it and its a    

We are soooo happy that I've not been imagining things.

Thanks for all the well-wishing. What a Christmas Surprise!!!  

And congrats to Indiajo!!     

MsKelly - sounds much better, I'll be thinking of you  

Jo - maybe too early

Victory - it sounds like the clinic just left you in the lurch!!! How awful!!!     Rant on, you do have rights (and hormones).

Louise - DH doesn't sound much like a DH to me! I suppose IVF is hard on all of us. They have to watch us go through it all and that has to be hard. And maybe men have sympathy IVF symptoms like men have those sympathy pregnancy symptoms! PMS too huh!!!    I LOVE that you didn't wash your hair - at least the in-laws were expressing concern. I do wonder how our bodies cope with alt this!

x-ray girl - all we can do is one step at a time and try and enjoy it. Already DH and I are worried about everything!!! But if we do our best what will be will be. I think I need to buy some relaxation tapes or something! didn't someone mention Zita West? should be compulsory I think.

and hello and   and   to all the magical magpies!

HavingitAll


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Having it all - congrats xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Happy Xmas eve eve peeps! 

Been reading but busy girl last few days so no time to post. Could really get used to this not working lark but unfortunately we depend on my salary! 

Having it all woohoo! Congrats xx

Jo u naughty girl! Really hoping it turns round for u. 

Lou I love a blood boiling bath and really missing! Hope the Luke warm one suffices!

Victory I agree with Lou, a couple of drinks shouldn't hurt until confirmed if af in full flow. I did it last cycle as was my dads 60th. Sorry for u this time has not worked out. Really hope 2013 will be your year! X

India and Kelly big congrats on ur bfp's girls xx

Katy still looking good!

Pix hope your doing ok and time passing quite quickly for you

Hey Amy! Is it your scan tomorrow? Hope it goes ok

Hi sunny, wombat, caro, and all the other lovely magpies I have missed. 

Well today is 8dp5dt I have so many symptoms and keep trying to be really positive but.....am injecting progesterone which I understand can bring on all the symptoms! So am really scared I am setting myself up for a fall. Really haven't decided when to test but think may leave till 27th as have busy Xmas and Boxing Day But want to know but don't want to burst my pupo bubble! Argh! This is so hard! Would be interested to hear of anyone else on progesterone injections and symptoms they are having! 
Getting dolled up today for hubby's works do so looking forward to it. Not sure hair will look good after being in this awful wind for five mins! Then unfortunately my friend has cancelled tomorrow's annual Xmas eve celebrations as they all have flu! Will be celebrating after Xmas so at least something to look forward to however will be after otd! Eek! 

Bjb x


----------



## L_ouise

*Having* - congratulations!  I'm so happy for you xx

*BJB* - Hiya  I'm not on the daily injections like you but my progesterone is "very good" after having a blood test done last week and I don't have hardly any symptoms so maybe yours are pregnancy related? I dunno 

I'm googling like crazy atm for which hormones cause what symptoms and the only hormone that should really rise enough to cause pregnancy symptoms by now is the progesterone and those include things like moodiness, tiredness, sore back, sore boobs and dry vagina.

Anything else is probably just treatment related, apparently.

I hope you have a lovely time tonight xx


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies

I've still been reading and catching up with you all. Congratulations to all BFP and big   to all the bfn, 2013 is going to be your year!

Want to ask you ladies quick question, I've been bleeding all week since my bfn a week past sat. I had more or less stopped by Friday/sat. I was at a wedding on Friday (quite a few drinks), sat was out with the girls (drinking again). This morning and yesterday have brown discharge (sorry for tmi). I have also had cramps this morning and feel a bit strange so thought I would do another test and it shows BFP! I went down to my husband shaking! Just spoke with clinic and need to go for a blood test to check levels tomorrow and if high will need to have a scan. 

So confused, what is going on!!!!!


----------



## Sunny12

MrsC78 - OMG that is amazing! Congratulations you must be in total shock??

Jo - well MrsC post shows your test might not be the last word in this whole thing  

Having - congratulations!!!!!!!! Brilliant news xxxx

Louise - hope DH has passed his moodiness. It is so hard to deal with all this, we don't need to deal with their stuff either. My DH is in denial this is going on which I like and so I can get on with it myself. That would not be good for some people but seems to work for me. Xxx

I had really strong af cross last night, thought she was on her way even though not due till Xmas day. She has held off but still cramping and back ache in pre menstral way. Decided to wait for OTd, if it has not worked af will come before then!

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Caro101

*Jo1980 ~* Awwww honey i am sooo sorry you got a BFN today no doubt it has brought some negative feelings. But i read somewhere that some women take longer to excrete a detectable level of HCG so here's hoping and praying for you that that N changes to a P. Had a chuckle at DH being so badly hungover yesterday. Sounded exactly like my Dh last weekend day totally written off. DH was soo hungover and suffering and there i was freaking out about shingles and my cycle being cancelled. Boy did he feel wrath of my fury. I made it all his fault that i was upset because he had been drunk the night before and wasnt really caring about cycle by not staying at home to be with me during this time. Yes even that one night he decided to venture out for drinks..  . Obviously apologised later he he he he.

*Victoria ~* I am really really sorry sweets that this cycle was not the cycle to make you dream come true. I hope you and DH can find it somewhere within you to salvage and make the most of this christmas which will no doubt be a very difficult one. Wishing you all the very best.

*Sunny ~* Hello honey. I would say strong AF type cramps are a good sign especially if she held off. The most reported symptom in 2ww that led BFP is AF type pains (second No symptoms at all _ Hello Louise) so here's praying for you.    

*Mrs.78 ~* Oh My Goooood, Oh My Gooood. You have a BFP. Thats what it means!! Thats whats going on!! Yey Don't worry about the drinking remember when poeple concieve naturally they dont know for weeks they are pregnant and continue drinking sometimes a lot so that should be okay. The only thing that i can think that would have happened is that you are one of those ladies that Drs talk about that take longer than usual to get detectable hcg in their blood streams. Perhaps the bleed, like someone wrote on here a few days ago, some ladies bleed a lot on early pregnancy.. Feeling positive for you. Hope its the news we are hoping for for you..

*HavingItAll ~* Oh My Gooood congratulations you two. See there was nothing to worry about just pure joy. . So pleased for you.

*Louise ~*You have such an amazing sense of homour and always get me in stitches he he he. Awwww you poor thing. Really feeling the tough ride you and DH are going through. I feel like i am feeling really negative too about this cycle and i just wish i could fast forward the days so i can test and take myself out of the misery of not knowing. The AF type cramps i am getting are not constant and far between that am starting to wonder if i imagined things. I have always thought it but wouldnt dare say out of fear of how it may come across but i feel the same that if we got a positive and then it later went at least we would know that there is a possibility that i do concieve as at the moment i have never ever had a positive test not even a false one. Feeling a bit worried about the dryness you are supposed to have. Would you get that even whilst still on the Crinone Gel. I am not dry at all down there. Sprry tmi _ i keep bubbling down there like something is coming out like AF. 

*Mrs.Kelly ~* Congratulations hon' on your Official . So pleased for you epsecially after the downer you were on. Rest assured this is offical. I guess thats why the clinics give us OTDs but we are naughty arent we. Fab news.
*
Indiajo ~* congrats on your BFP. Great xmas pressie hey.

*BJB ~* Always soo tough isnt it that Pregnancy, AF and Progestorone symptoms seem the same. But here's hoping and praying hard for you that yours a soley becaus of a BFP. Sorry cant help you re: Progesterone Injections as i am on Crinone Gel. I think you are such a good girl for waiting till 27th. Might just consider you on my next batch of Grammy Awards . This journey is amazing. Part of you thinks the not testing and having the " i may be pregnant" thoughts is lovely and you dont really want to burst that bubble if the result is not one you want, yet on the other hand you just want to see you BFP and feel reasurred. Really tough. 
*
Xray ~* Hey Mummy get used to it . I know what you mean about you DH are feeling. I think because we have gone through such extra miles to get pregnant you cant help feel like that. But from here on you are just like any other pregnant lady. So take one day at a time, it'll be fine and before you know it you will have little one in your arms and next worrying about them running around the house being naughty.


----------



## MrsC78

Sunny - yes in total shock, don't worry about af pains as I think this is normally for pregnancy too. 

Caro - I think I've broken every rule, drinking, red meat last night and was really naughty and had 2 cigarettes!!!!  I've had like a really heavy af this week, clots so that's why I'm so surprised. I also stopped the pessaries last Saturday too.

I have just taken a cb digital and it says 2-3, I'm not getting my hopes up just yet in case it goes the other way again. Really strange a third friend in our group announced last night to us all that she is pregnant, she was very good and came around yesterday afternoon to tell me first so i was prepared. That's 3 now so hopeful I will be the 4th and it stays.

Last cycle we had a BFP which turned to a BFN and now this. Fingers crossed it sticks!


----------



## L_ouise

*MrsC* - Just try to take it all in your stride... I think you need a couple of blood tests and a scan before you can relax.

A BFP is closer to a pregnancy than a BFN though so congratulations and I'll be keeping absolutely everything crossed for you 

*Sunny* - thanks  I'm not even sure he was that moody and I just thought he was. In fairness my hubby usually is quite detached from it all but this time he is very interested and like you pointed out, it's a bit too much. He seems to be impatient about it too.

I like that you have your sensible head on now the rest of us are going nuts 

Hopefully the cramps aren't AF related for you 

*Caro* - I dunno about the dryness either. I had a strop at my vagina earlier and scooped out as much gloop as possible so I could spot AF and it felt horrible up there. It was like my vagina had been soaking in a bath of its own wateryness this whole time and had gone all shrivelled and rubbery like someone's hands or feet might do after a long soak. SO! I'm not sure discharge is a reliable indicator...

*AFM* - I'm feeling a lot better since this morning thanks girls  Still symptom spotting like mad and thinking I'll test tomorrow, but I'm not so angry at this moment  My boobs are feeling perhaps a touch fuller and I might even have got a couple of uterus kicks but those could go either way xx


----------



## MrsC78

Hi Louise, yes they said it could be a possibility. Hopefully we will know more tomorrow, problem is most places close at lunchtime.  So hopefully ican get I first thing.

Right I'm going to help dh clean, I haven't been very useful since doing the test!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Mrsc78 - omg what a shocker!! Congrats. U have to let us know how u get on tomoz xx

Louise- I honestly Didnt think it worked! All I had was sick feeling and a powerful sense of smell. R u testing early?

Caro - hope u are ok! 

Sunny - my love How u holding up? I am so hoping for u! R u testing early aswell?

AFM - i have my scan in the morning I'm so nervous it's unreal!

Last night I had a dream I was bleeding bright red blood woke in the night to go toilet to check

Just hope tomorrow they find baby and heartbeat.

Please can everyone blow me some bubbles for my scan tomorrow please  , I'm more nervous for tomorrow than I was for my wedding day lol   hubby keeps telling me what will be will be (although that doesn't help lol) x


----------



## Caro101

Awwwww *Amy* thats absolutley normal to feel soo nervous, scared, and excited at the same time. But its going to be all okay sweets when you see that heartbeat or heartbeats flickering away on the screen. Lots and Lots of bubbles being blown your way


----------



## L_ouise

*MrsC* - fingers crossed they get you in tomorrow, even if you have to wait around a bit, and that it's good news 

*Amy* - good luck with your scan tomorrow  I'm sure it'll be fine 

Yeah, if I test tomorrow it'll be early at 13dpo, but I think I've come to terms with it having not worked again. I'm not even convinced, I'm certain. If it's BFN then that's that, I'll know and I can move on and hopefully regain some festive spirit before Xmas 

I have a FRER and apparently 100% of pregnant women tested positive at 11 dpo in one study... I might chicken out though 

*AFM* - boobs definitely more full and tender now and I actually thought I'd got my period but it was just creamy water. Starting to bloat too


----------



## Sunny12

Amy - in car and patchy coverage but wanted to post good luck for tomorrow! Xxxx p.s not testing early, can't face it xxxx

Caro and Louise xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellbee

Evening magpies! Happy Christmas Eve eve  

Oh my god MrsC! Wow        Good luck for bloods you must be in complete shock! 

Congrats havingitall,  indiajo and mskelly      

Jo, you naughty early tester you    Your way off OTD yet, hoping the result changes to your deserved BFP  

L_ouise, (and Caro!)  you don't have to be dry down there to be pg I promise! They say to expect discharge because increased estrogen production and greater blood flow to the vaginal area in early pregnancy (and I'm told throughout) ... Glad you and DH are friends again now and good luck if you test tomorrow  

X-ray girl, the worry never stops right! And the 2WW just continues onto the next thing testing, scanning, scanning again! .. hope it starts to feel a bit more real soon and if you find a way to bring your DH back to earth please share tips! 

BJB, sorry cant help with the injections I'm on the horrid suppositories .. Enjoy the works party this evening 

Sunny, if you remember my 2WW I was convinced 4 days pre OTD that I was getting AF, back ache, cramps (they were constant then disappeared before returning until recently) and (tmi) discharge but it wasn't it was my bumpy settling in ... Hope that its a good sign for you also  

Caro, hope you ok lovely, you'll soon know and hopefully see that BFP on test day  I think everyone is different symptom wise from no symptoms, to AF cramps, to bleeding .. From everyone I have spoken to their is no hard and fast rule (regardless of what Dr Google says!) 

Amy, have PM'd you but good luck for tomorrow, I was the same a complete bag of nerves!  

Pixanne, hope you doing ok lovely 

Big hello to everyone else, have a lovely Christmas magpies 

Love and baby dust Shellbee x  

Hope is a renewable option: If you run out of it at the end of the day, you get to start over in the morning


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

thanks for the good luck messages and bubble blowing xx


----------



## Jepa

*MrsC78* what an amazing story!!! It's not even like your OTD was a particularly early one or anything like that. You must be astounded and dumfounded and confused (and very very very pleased    ). I'm so very happy for you - I know what it feels like to have a BFP tun into a BFN, so I can only imagine that that disappointment in reverse is an absolute thrill. I really hope it turns out all ay-o-kay for you honey  

*Havingitall* *Indiajo* and *MsKelly* that's such awesome news, I'm so pleased for you and your 3 's          . Such great news!!!

*Victory* I'm so sorry to hear you're bleeding and bfn   . I would hang in there and keep taking the pessaries, though, even for the slimmest chance until OTD (though my heart would let go, I think I'd go through the motions and complete the tx, just in case). Especially after just hearing what's happening with MrsC78!

*Jo* it's hard to take a negative test, it really does hit like a blow   . But I don't think you're out of the running for this round yet, at least not conclusively - it is still early days, no matter what First Response's marketing team would like us to believe. I have everything crossed for you   

*Louise* honey I know its so much easier said than doen but try not to read to much into any symptoms or lack thereof - everyone's body reacts differently, and even the same person responds differently to different cycles and/or different pregnancies. the only way you'll know what your symptoms mean is in hindsight once your test is done - before then it's all just misleading body signals.

*AFM*..... drumroll..... I tested this morning at 10dp3dt and at the moment its a positive!!! I can't believe I'm typing this but today its a  from my wee!!! The line is fairly pale, but definite - about as definite as I was when I did my first test last cycle at 9dp5dt, but which only got a tiny bit stronger the day after then stayed the same and eventually faded to nothing after that. On my first clinic blood test that cycle, when I had already sniffed out that there was a problem, it came back 'equivocal' ie possibly pregnant, probably not and I knew the game was up. 3 days later there was no hcg.

So I'm extremely cautiously extremely excited  !!! I know how easily it can slip away, but it could oh so easily stay too, couldn't it!?!!

     and  to everyone


----------



## MrsC78

Good luck for tomorrow Amy.

Congratulations Jepa


----------



## L_ouise

Woo Jepa! Congratulations!!! I told you I had a   feeling!  

Of course this one will be sticky!

Sooo what is your cm like then?  

I was just looking at your sig, what happened to your 6 snow babies? This was a fresh cycle, right?


----------



## Jepa

Thanks Louise     I hope you continue to be right!!!


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Wow mrs c what a story! Well done!

Jepa yippee! Congratulations think I am still chickening out till after Xmas!

Help! Works do was lovely but I feel like crap.....

Saw godson last night and sure he has passed some lurgy on. Have headache tight chest and getting a cough! Brilliant! Can i Take anything? Don't want to jeapodise anything 8dp5dt
Cough medicine, cold and flu tablet, parecetamol?
All advice gladly received cant see anything in my pack from hospital. 

Bjb x


----------



## Shellbee

Jepa congratulations             this is a sticky bean which I'm sure it is - what an amazing Christmas pressie! 

BJB they say paracetamol is fine when pregnant, not sure on cough syrup and which ones would be ok, I'm sure a pharmacist would be as to tell you which ones safe to take  ... Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks hon parecetamol will do for now x


----------



## Shellbee

Just a thought for cough make your own remedy ... Hot water honey and lemon usually does the trick and completely safe x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Ooh brill Thanx x


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Just wanted to check in. We've come away for Christmas and though the barn we're staying in has wifi, it's a weak signal so forgive me if there's no personals until I get home!

Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you, rooting for the testers, thrilled for the bfps and sending hugs to the bfns.

Hopefully this week will fly by and we'll get to Friday quickly and know what's happened with Frostie.

Xx


----------



## Jepa

Thanks everyone for the lovely support - it makes me feel really happy and 'believe' in my bfp some more  . I hope you guys are right and it does stick   

*Babyjellybaby* that's a shame to hear you're feeling so rotton. But, like the others said, taking paracetamol is the best idea. I would recommend doing it soon and while you are ill if you think you're likely to get a fever at all - fevers can damage embryos and the paracetamol will not only help you feel better but keep the fever down. I hope you feel much better soon.

*Louise* I forgot to answer your  question. I still have them. It's a little complicated, but basically on my 1st cycle mistakes were made on the clinic's side which shouldn't have happened and led to me having a very rough ride that tx, plus because my particular clinic has a very very low FET success rate, they let me jump to another fresh round if I wanted to, instead of having to have the frozen first. My pct funds 3 cycles fresh or frozen but normally have to be frozen if you have frosties, but they were able to let me change the order. Next round I (if needed) I would have FET.

I'm really glad I took them up on it, not only becasue it looks like it just might have worked (   ), but because after last time I realise I'd built up a phobia of a fresh cycles but now I know that if things are attended to, I'll be okay. The clinic has shown a very different side and won some of my trust back. I also now have 3 more lovely little frosties, so I will be able to have a few tries at FET, either if my current situation doesn't turn out to be sticky (  ) or for a sibbling (imagine that!!!).

You've reminded me to update my signature! Thanks!


----------



## Katykate

Congrats Jepa x


----------



## L_ouise

Evening all 

I think I am definitely going to test tomorrow, so blow me some lucky bubbles - I think I'm going to need them.

I've had some pain down there now, probably my poor battered lining peeling away  Boobs definitely tender now... But just looked at them and one nipple looked lumpy and the other has a vein I don't think I've noticed before - they aren't sensitive though and I do have veiny boobs anyway. It always makes me feel great when people start complaining of their disgusting veiny boobs 

Anyway!

I've been looking into bootcamp. £825 for 7 days all inclusive 5*... Dunno if any of you would be interested, assuming you're not up the duff  It's based in Notts and 6-10lbs lost per week, 5 % body fat etc.

*Jepa* - How strange of your clinic to have a particularly poor FET rate. Aren't they on the national grid or something  Maybe they use a bucket freezer to store them in? It's still got to feel good to have thm there though, all 9 of them!!!  You've got quite the potential brood there!

I'm actually thinking of freezing all for a couple of cycles to see if we get any better luck. Maybe transfer them to a clinic where they'd just put them all back, I'm getting THAT desparate.

*BJB* - great suggestion about the honey and lemon tea, always works for me too. Paracetamol is pregnancy safe, but I wouldn't take max dosage. Just enough to kill off a fever. I hope you feel better soon! Don't worry about your embryos, think of all those mums who get pregnant that are surrounded by the little snot bags all day long 

*Pixanne* - hope your having a nice time 

*Amy* - good luck for tomorrow 

Anyone heard from *Fields* recently? Or did something happen and I've forgot


----------



## Caro101

*Louise ~* Lots and Lots of bubbles to you my lovie. Praying soooo hard for you for you deserve this more than anything.  . 
Or that pain could be your expanding embryos . Soo bizarre i was just thinking about Fields this afternoon and actually went into her id to see whether she has ben active but she hasnt since 15th December. Hope all is well hey.

*Jepa ~* Congrats on your BFP. What brilliant news. I guess its normal for you to feel cautiously excited but it'll be okay. It doesnt mean if its happened before it will happen again.

*Shellbee ~* hey Mummy thank you for the reassurance and thank you for continuing to bless us with your insightful phases at the end of your posts. Realy lovely.

*AFM ~* Awake silly o'clock. Terribly wishing there was a pill that could make you forget about 2ww untill OTD..


----------



## X-raygirl

Aww ladies!! More bfp's!!! Sooo excited for you all! And what stories!! Lots of mummies to be 

Wishing Amy all the best for that special scan today. Can't wait to see your new profile pic lovely!!

Louise, thinking positively for your lucky wee today, hope it's positive too and you see that extra line and. You can start boot camp in 9months! Would join you, but a bit far for me 

I would just like to thank all you ladies for helping me appreciate my bfp, think being called mummy actually did it....thankyou caro. Haven't poas since Friday so I think I'll do one Christmas morning just for posterity to go in my 'memories box'  got a looooong 48hrs ahead as on another 16 1/2hr shift starting at 4.30pm so I'm awake far too early!  but I've got wrapping to do, Christmas cupcakes, those profiteroles again and its my nephews 3rd birthday today and I haven't seen him since his plaster came off his new hand after his op. excited to see him. So this time tomorrow I won't even be finished work and I'll have the whole Christmas day trying to fit in all the family in one day fiasco that we all know and love. Think I'll put my gel in and try for a wee snooze again!

Much love and thanks....and Christmas luck!!

Ps I think I got my bfp right now cos it's sooo damned awkward to avoid booze, someone is surely gonna catch me out! Hopefully it's the same for the rest of you!


----------



## Jepa

*Caro* I know what you mean by the crazy nighttime wakefulness. I got only about an hour sleep last night, composed of bits and bobs stuck together between looks at the clock... I don't normally clockcheck as it makes insomnia worse, but I promised myself I would wait till 6am before getting up to poas again!
Thing is, insomnia is also potentially a pregnancy symtom for me (which means I can't be the only one!). I had it a lot when I was pregnant before my miscarriage. And I had it last time in the lead up to and days following my bfp (it eased when the levels dropped to 0/bfn) and I've had it the last few nights with this present   bfp. So maybe a good sign?!!

*Louise *mega good luck for you! I can't wait to hear the outcome of your test... I have reciprocal good feeling about it!!! I really hope this is your time xxx
Lol about dunking the precious embies in a bucket of water  (also a little  ). On the freezing front, I know they've recently developed this fancy new solution which has practically 100% thaw rate that my clinic is now using so that should bring their frozen stats up a lot. For me that means my 6 are in the older stuff, and the new 3 in the new stuff... But the fancy new stuff is developed in Japan where apparently they use it as standard now and do a 'freeze all' practically every cycle. So your suggestion to try that is in line with cutting edge tx heh heh. Might be good to check yr clinic has switched, though I'm sure they're all onto it by now.

*AFM* my 6am test has come back with a distinctly darker line than yesterday's!!!!! I'm beginning to allow myself to believe some more... So exciting, this really is the best christmas present. I'm testing on FR but I also bought a CB digital that I plan to use on christmas morning (I've never used a digital before) and wrap for DH as a gift (even though he knows about the bfp so far).

 and best christmas and new year presents  for everyone


----------



## L_ouise

Well, sadly as ever... another BFN for me  

Funny thing is that I almost thought it was going to work for a second with it being Xmas and all.

Bah humbug.

Feeling like I'm not sure it's ever going to work anymore because I just don't know what we could do that we haven't already done. I'm really exhausted and feel like I've just lost yet another argument with life.

Good luck to the rest of you ladies waiting to test and just incase I don't feel like saying it later - I hope every one else has a fab Xmas, an amazing new year and most of all a healthy and happy pregnancy xx


----------



## Shellbee

I'm so sorry L_ouise   look after each other today... Hoping your result changes on OTD


----------



## Sunny12

Louise -     you have been such a great support fo so many of us on here, making us smile when not feeling great and passing on your knowledge and wisdom.    you have been brilliant and I sincerely hope you can ge through this and achieve your (and our) dream.  Another massive   I have a little tear in my eye for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## debs_33

L_ouise - I totally echo what Sunny has said!! Really sorry to hear your news, sending you lots of love   look after each other x x


----------



## Sunny12

*Jepa* -      congratulations!!!! Fab news and fab Xmas pressie for you. brilliant. I love everyone keeping the wee sticks and that you will give yours to DH as a present. I know if it happened to me I woudl do the same but when you think about it being a WEE STICK" well it makes me chuckle. If I ever get one I am hanging it somewhere prominantxxxxxxx

*X-Ray* - Bless you and your hardcore working !! Hope your wait to scan passes quickly and you can get really really excited. Good luck with your booze swerve. xxxxx

*Caro* - I'd take one of the "forget out 2ww" pills off you please xxxxx

*BJB* - Hope lurghy is passing and you are feeling better (some great home remedies suggested on here - my DH always mixes, lemon honey, milk and cloves).

Shellbee - that you for reminding me of your 2ww symptoms! Very like mine.     I have the same outcome.

afm it is so lovely being up here with my family and friends. We had our anual party with all the people I grew up with (we are 4 families all v close) there was 35 of us last night and it was wodnerful, I really forgot about all the cancer all the TX and just relaxed and had fun. Only people ther who know we are in midst of another 2ww were 2 of my friends and my Mum (and DH of course) so no sympathy or drawing attention to it etc which is great. Only faint af pains now. From about a week ago I have had them permainantly. Saturday night they were really really strong. If af is coming she will arrive tomorrow. I am def not testing till OTD (unless she arrives in meantime) ignorance is bliss......
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucylu1982

Happy Christmas Eve Magoies!


Louise - so sorry it was not the result you had hoped for. Somebody on here recently (sorry, name escapes me) got a BFP after a bfn so do hold out til otd. I think you gave someone some sensible advice about having a glass of wine over Xmas to take the edge off but not go completely crazy in case it turns to BFP. Take care of yourself & DH today - your time will come my lovely.   

Huge congrats to Jepa - what a lovely Christmas present.  

Amy - hope your scan goes ok today. I'm wishing Xmas away so I can get to my first scan on 28th.

Sunny - how you & DH doing Hun?

Have a lovely Xmas BJB, Shellbee, Debs, Caro , XRay, Pixeanne & any other magical magpie I've missed.

Xxx


----------



## indiajo

Congrats havingitall isn't it just the best Xmas pressie ever ..I'm still smiling away and beaming happiness  

Happy Xmas everyone and I hope every bodies dreams come true in 2013 xxxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Oh Lou so sorry for you hon. Is there a chance it could change? You are still bet early. Really hope it will

If not hope 2013 brings you everything u are wishing for

Bjb xx


----------



## Jepa

Oh *Louise*     . I can only echo what the others say - that hopefully and just maybe the result will turn around by OTD, after all, I remember it being you who was afraid to test early and get a false negative... I still have my fingers crossed for you, even while I feel your disappointment.

You've been a brilliant support on this site. I wish I could write something to make you feel better, but I also know there is nothing I can say . The only thing I would say is that one day the outcome will be different. You wont be able to believe it but you'll look down and see that 2nd line and suddenly everything will be worth it, in a moment. Each cycle you've done has contributed to what you know about your body and what treatment you need, and you've made lots of changes on the basis of that - you're moving forward , not staying in a static spot. And even once you've got the formula spot on, it might take a couple of goes to get the right embies in place - you can count this as one of them off the list, meaning next time is your time! (unless of course your result turns around    ). You will get there eventually.

*Sunny* so great you've had some time to chillax and enjoy life surrounded by friends and fam    . It sounds like just what the doctor ordered, much needed and hard earned. Long may the chillaxin' continue, followed by the ceremonial framing of the lucky wee-sticks to be!


----------



## Jo1980

Louise I'm sooooo sorry   I really thought it was your turn, you and your DH deserved it more than anything. You've been a massive support to me and your sense of humour has been amazing considering what you have gone through. What ever you decide to do next I wish you all the luck in the world      
Hope you and DH can get drunk over Christmas xxxxxx 

I'm still testing a BFN, it's not going to change now, all my symptoms have completely gone. This is so s*** going through this 3 times and still not lucky


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Lucielu - DH is healing really well thanks.  We had confirmation that he does not need further treatment, just regular blood tests which was brilliant to hear before Xmas (our Dr called up lab on Friday to see if any chance we could know early!).  He is still getting his head around last 2 weeks but doing really well

xxxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi girls!

Had my scan all good baby measuring perfect. 7mm long. Only one. See and heard heartbeat was out of this world. Hubby cried where he was told he couldn't have a baby. Have updated my profile pic with scan photo.


Made our Christmas xx


----------



## Sunny12

That is brilliant Amy    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

That's brilliant news sunny and Amy!

Happy Christmas! 

X


----------



## Caro101

Awwwwwww *Louise* Hon' I am sooooo sorry. I know the last couple of days you have been talking about how negative you were feelin and I really really hoped that you instincts would wrong. You are totally entitled to feel the way you do because you have been through so much. To even have been on this cycle journey speaks volumes for your character and the strength you have because it can't be easy to keep going and yet you have. I am positive that you will find that strength again and that your dream comes true. You have been one I the biggest supports on this group as has already been said. Even in the midst of you going through your lows you always always supported each and everyone of us in a huge way. Thank you. It would have been our wish for you to have BFP Xmas but I guess as "they" say God's time is always the best time. And I hope he has plans for your time to be soonest. I hope you are able to make the most of Xmas in the only way you can. Feel really sad for you as I was soo hopeful it wod be different this time.


----------



## Caro101

*Amy*~ Fantastic fantastic news. So glad scan all went well. Not suprised by DH's reaction at all it's soo overwhelming after everything. What a beautiful pic.


----------



## L_ouise

Hiya girlies 

Thanks for all the advice and very kind remarks, it's very sweet of you all.

Yes, I was very adamant about not trusting an early test but when Jo tested I did some research on FRER and they seem pretty solid. Apparently 100% tested accurately at 11dpo in one study and I'm 13dpo and honestly not a sniff of a line... there is simply nothing there.

I have got a bottle in and I will be having a glass tonight (or right now) and one tomorrow and then I'll test again on the 26th with my other FRER (turns out I had a twin pack) but there isn't a shred of hope left in me for a BFP this cycle 

*Jo* - I'm really sorry that it didn't work out for you either 

I'm going to pop back in a couple of days to see how the rest of the Xmas testers get on - keeping everything crossed


----------



## MrsC78

Louise - so sorry to hear your news but miracles can appen and you are still a few days away from OTD.  

Amy - congratulations on the scan, looks great and must be so overwhelming.

Afm had my blood test this morning and my HCG level is 212. I have to go back on Friday to have another blood test as they are not sure if my levels are increasing or dropping as there is nothing to compare. Looking at Amy's levels mine are quite low as hers about the same stage as me were about 1,200. The clinic told me to start the pessaries again and we will see what Friday brings, please please increase hormones!!! 

At least the next few day will be a good distraction. 

Happy Christmas to you all and all the best for 2013 and that it be all our years!!!!!


----------



## saz2011

Louise- I cycled with you in august so had been keeping an eye on your progress this cycle. I so hope your result changes you've been through so much. I've got everything crossed for you. xxx


----------



## Mskellyr78

Congratulations on the bfp's since my last post and big hugs to those who have not been so fortunate.

Unfortunately it has not worked for us either. Think I was just praying and clinging onto the faint line yesterday although my gut instinct was telling me it was going wrong when previous tests were getting lighter and not darker. Just find it so hard knowing that I was for a few days. Severe cramping and bleeding today :-(

I want to wish you all a very merry Christmas and I will keep having a read a what you are going through.

Kelly xx


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies! 
Just managed to scrape enough of a reception in the middle of nowhere to pop on and wish you all a lovely Christmas. 
You have all been such a strength and support, huge hugs to those who have had sad news, and big love to those with good, and to all a successful 2013!
And to say - *Jo!* I thought you were my test date buddy, so aren't you testing waaaaaay too early?! Keep faith hon, you are still about 10 days off OTD by my reckoning!

AFM - really enjoying this pupo bubble, even if I do have no symptoms to speak of apart from an early cramp! Love talking to little Fred & Ginger!  Plus, after all those double egg yolks last week, was playing Game of Life with my folks and what space did I land on? "Twins! Collect £2000 from each player"! Could it be....?!  

Happy Christmas and big festive wombat hugs to all 
love wombat xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Quick attempt to try and post from the land that broadband forgot!

Louise and those others that have had disappointment, I'm so sorry. This journey sucks but the destination is worth it, even if you have to take a detour every now and then. 

Amy, congrats on your scan! I bet that's made your Christmas!

Afm, man am I craving a glass of wine. It's not a good sign as I was so off alcohol. I'm resisting and hoping that by resisting Frostie will still be there on Friday! 

Merry Christmas beautiful ladies.

X


----------



## Jo1980

MsKelly- Very sorry that your BFP didn't hang on   I know only too well how cruel it is to have that BFP taken away so soon, it's worse than a BFN   BUT you know that your embie/s tried to stick and that's what has kept me going knowing that a BFP can happen. I hope you and DH can enjoy your Christmas. Good luck for 2013 xxxx


----------



## Jo1980

Wombat what can I say?!   I'm a serial early tester, I'm a bad influence and glad you don't feel the need to cave in and early test! Your in a good place being in a happy PUPO bubble   I'm sure Fred & Ginger have waltzed their way in nice and snug


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Louise and Kelly sorry to hear that  

Sunny - good news 

Thanks for all messages. We are happy. I now have one drunk hubby that's come home from the pub lol x


----------



## Sunny12

HAPPY CHRISTMAS MAGPIES!!!!!

Wanted to pop on and thank all you amazing ladies for all your support over the last 2 weeks. You really did help me get through. Thank you FF!!!

Still living in PUPO bubble no testing till 27th. AF may arrive tomorrow and burst it here's hoping she stays away!!!

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sunny ❤❤❤❤  

I have so much crossed for u x


----------



## Shellbee

Merry Christmas lovely magpies  

For those that haven't found your BFP under this years Christmas tree may 2013 bring you all your dreams and miracles regardless of where your journey takes you next    

For those of us lucky to have our Christmas BFP may 2013 bring us a healthy bubba (s)   

To those of you waiting to see if Santa bought you that extra special gift, good luck magpies and I hope you see those magical pregnant pee sticks   

Thinking of Villabird and mskelly and anyone else who had their BFP snatched away, I hope you ladies can enjoy today and that 2013 brings you your dreams


----------



## nuttynat1982

Merry christmas ladies!!


2013 is defo all our year, good luck to everyone who got bfp - on growing your healthy bundles of joy.

Everyone else who is joining me in treatment next year, may we all have BFP's this time next year.



Am watching snowman and snow dog which I recorded yesterday, only been on 5 mins and am crying already lolxx


----------



## Sunny12

Morning all, not looking great for mine. Spotting this morning which is how af starts for me. She is due today. Too late for implantation and on AF day so really not feeling v hopeful.

Really felt different this time, but maybe that was the stress.

Here's to a better 2013

Xxxx


----------



## Caro101

Awwwwww *Sunny* noooooo.   . Praying so hard for you that it's just some of the old blood or a bit of lining shedding and it's definitely not AF.

Merry Christmas Magical Magpies. You all deserve an absolutely fantastic Xmas and even better 2013.


----------



## Pixanne

Happy Christmas ladies!

Sorry to hear you're spotting Sunny, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything. It ain't over until the fat lady sings.

Christmas day has started with me bleeding! Just on wiping so far and seems to have abated but still have achey tummy. 

Kind of resigned to it now.

Still hoping for a Christmas miracle though. Otherwise I'll be on the April thread!

X


----------



## Caro101

*Pixanne* ~ Merry Christmas to you hon'. I think your frostie is an absolute fighter and has proven so. Praying for you that the spotting isn't really anything to go by. Roll on Friday hey so your mind can be at rest.  

*AFM*~ Today is my 6DP5DT and I am convinced its not happened for us. All the things I had before -AF pains, twinges, pain in boobs, veiny boobs have all completely gone. This will sound weird but I feel normal and empty.  . Don't want much out of life God just A Baby. .

Hope you are all having a fabulous Xmas.


----------



## L_ouise

Hiya 

I hope everyone has had a nice day! 

*Nutty* - omg I was exactly the same regarding the snow dog. I'm not a crier really but I'd made hubby watch it with me and any reference to the boy's dog and I was hysterical 

*Sunny* - sorry about the spotting  I've started today too, luckily not full flow but I'm sure she'll be here tomorrow. Fingers crossed that its not AF for you and all the best for testing 

*Pixanne* - Sorry about the bleeding  Not long until the the 28th 

*Caro* - Aw don't be down  Your embryo might have only just started producing hCG so you wouldn't feel anything yet would you


----------



## Sunny12

Turned into full af now   xxxx


----------



## MrsC78

Louise and sunny


----------



## Caro101

*Sunny* ~I am sooo sorry AF has decided to show up what a horrible day for her to chose to show up. I am sorry that this wasn't the cycle to make your dream come true because after everything you deserved nothing less.

*Louise* ~ Hope you made the Christmas as best as you could. Thinking of you.


----------



## L_ouise

Ah, my Xmas was good thanks 

I don't sit about moping for long  I think I have a screw loose somewhere, I'm sure I'll end up in a full blown mental institute one day 

Although, you know when you get home and you munch on crisps on chocolate and things when all you really really want is another plate of turkey and roasties... It was like that. Maybe I'll make it myself next year so I can have seconds when I'm hungry again.

Did anyone get any super special presents off Santa? (excluding BFPs)

I've just spent the evening writing out my "pre-review appointment" letter. I like to write to the consultant in advance about what I want to discuss and my feelings on things because I never seem to be as articulate and direct in person as they just skim through everything so quickly so at least it's on record.

Plus I can get it all off my chest before the actual appointment date, which I hate waiting for. I suppose I'd better try and make an appointment tomorrow... Urgh.

I guess this thread will be ending soon  Maybe we should make a thread in the waiting for a treatment thread. I suppose I'll be cycling again in March/April 

*Sunny* - aw I'm really sorry  I was really rooting for you. Some people just seem to have it so easy and whats really annoying is that most don't even realise just how easy they had it. I really hope that 2013 is easier for you  Perhaps you'll find hubby's sperm relatively unchanged or even better considering he's had a cancerous testicle out! Perhaps it was knackered anyway and producing wonky sperm and the other testicle is fine reproductively and will really come into its own now  xx


----------



## Sharry

Louise this thread will be open for as long as people use it, and a March/April thread started closer to the time.

Sharry xx


----------



## Jo1980

Well 10dp5dt and still BFN so I'm taking that as an official BFN. I know I should carry on with pessaries until OTD but I really don't want to   I had a really good cry Christmas Eve and got most of it out of my system, I was more upset seeing OH so upset. He really thought it would work this time. Anyway we didn't let it spoil our day yesterday, we had a lovely Christmas meal out with family and plenty of champagne! I got spoilt with a lovely pair of diamond earrings from OH   Today we're going sales shopping  

Louise glad your had a good day too, I'll probably be doing my FET march/April so we could be in the 2ww together again!! Writing down all your thought / questions is a good idea. 

Sunny so sorry it hasn't worked out for you either   wishing you and your DH all the best for 2013  

So I'm looking forward to getting plastered and partying NYE   Will join everyone for the January detox then I'm going to have the tests done for hidden infections and maybe some immunes or blood clotting tests before my FET march / April time. We were planning on doing a 4th fresh cycle if FET didn't work out but OH has had enough and I have too being honest. If FET doesn't work out then we're calling it a day. We would rather spend the rest of lives enjoying ourselves & each other than spend it miserable after failed cycles and ending up skint!!!!!


----------



## L_ouise

I tested again this morning too *Jo* and still BFN. I stopped my medication when i got my first BFN, so hopefully my AF won't be too interferred with.

I'm sorry it didn't work out for you but i'm glad you've got some kick ass spirit back 

Oh! Diamond earrings sounds fab 

Thanks *Sharry*, i just meant with everyone moving on to different things depending on how their cycle went xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Morning magpies

So sorry Lou, sunny and Jo this wasn't your time. Xx

We Have spent the last three days at home too ill to go out with flu type symptoms! Great the one thing were supposed to avoid! Thank god for my dads meals on wheels service and we still got our Xmas dinner!
Have weed in a pot this morning and got the tests out just too scared to put the two together just yet! Now 11dp5dt so reckon if it was going to show I would!

Hope u all had a lovely Xmas regardless of ur results 

Bjb x


----------



## Jo1980

BJB good luck with testing, I have everything crossed for you!    

I've used another pessary 'just in case' I've read if BFN at this stage there is a 5% chance of it turning into a BFP at OTD so you never know   I have one more pee stick left which I'll use in a couple of days then I'll prob stop the pessaries. 

Have a good Boxing Day everyone


----------



## L_ouise

Get it dipped *BJB*!  Good luck xx

Whatever keeps you going *Jo* 

Me and hubby just keep reminding ourselves that we haven't actually lost anything from the failed cycle and it seems to make us feel a bit better xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Eek totally shocked! Bfp!

Just hope this illness has not done anything bad!

Again totally shocked!

Bjb x


----------



## Jepa

It's great to read everyone's tales of a happy christmas, even in spite of difficult outcomes or indications. What a wise bunch!

*AFM* I had a lovely Christmas in the end. Unfortunately started out a bit rocky as I got zero sleep, same as 2 nights before that. Plus I overdid the preparations on Christmas eve (which was fun  ) so woke up feeling I'd been hit by a bus. Also poas'd and came back paler than my day before, which brought back off echoes of my last IVF losing my bfp  .

I kicked myself back into gear though - channeled some Christmas spirit and made my Chrissy phonecalls/Skypes then put myself firmly back into bed for 2 hours and finally managed to doze off!! When I woke up it was so much easier to put a positive spin on things and I put my stoopid-not-going-to-change-anything miscarriage paranoia firmly to the side and decided to damn well enjoy my bfp right here right now!! So I wrapped my CB digital for DH as planned and put it in with the presents and hoed into them and a big pile of Christmas cooking, which I love - Carols ablazing, pots a-boiling, pressie wrapping everywhere - and then off to big wonderful Christmas lunch (where I wasn't even the only one not drinking, WOOT!). Ho, ho, ho

DH gave me a beautiful necklace and earrings set which I adore and couldn't have chosen better myself. My various pressies all seemed to go down well too, which feels great!

*Jo* I hope you're in the 5%!!

*Louise* I was really wishing you would be too, but it looks like today is OTD for you. So sorry honey   . I do love the way you seem to be dealing with it though, and I think your write to the consultant idea is a great one - otherwise you end up getting spat out of those things without even getting to discuss the stuff you feel you need to. NOrmally I write notes for myself beforehand to take in, but writing to the consultant is a so much better idea - they know where you're going to be coming from and, like you say, it puts it on record. How long do you have to wait for follow up?

*BJB* sorry to hear you're not well  . I wait with baited breath to find out your peestick outcome   

*Sunny* so so so sorry to hear that you're bleeding    . I would have so loved to see you get a positive outcome from this cycle. At least you can still celebrate having yr DH's health sorted and    that next time will be your time 

*Pixanne* how you going? Only 2 sleeps till scan honey, we'll all be hoping for you

*Caro* hoping for bfp for you too, and *Wombat* and any other ladies in the wings still waiting to test..

Very best to everyone


----------



## Jepa

*BJB* just saw your post!!! Absolutely brilliant news, I'm so happy for you         

OTD for me is tomorrow


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

BJB - congrats xxxx


----------



## Caro101

*Louise* ~ I admire your strength and the way you deal with things and soldier on. You are absolutley right about not mopping around for long. I tend to be like that but also fear that one day I will hit rock bottom hard. I am almost acustomed to disappointment and pain. I lost my mother who was my best friend my all very suddenly from a high blood pressure stroke that killed her instantly. And then Xmas eve of 2009, my 18 month nephew to my only sister died also suddenly. 3 months later my Dad died whilst sitting in a chair reading a book aparently asthma. 11 months later my only sister who was 9 months pregnant dies with her baby from preeclampsia. May 2012 my brother dies from Non Hodgkins Lymphoma diagnoised 4 months earlier. And in between we are suffering with infertility am I get diagnoised with lupus. Sigh. So i think God please givenus something back for comfort please. But somehow I just get on with life and hope tomorrow brings better things. Love your idea of writting questions etc. you almost never have a chance to ask anything.

*Jepa*~ Well done for managin to kick yourself into gear an havin a great Xmas. Enjoy BFP hon'.

*Jo1980*~ what a shame that N hasn't yet turned into a P yet but you still have 5% possibility. Here's hoping that's plenty for us. You have an amazing plan too at hand.

*BJB*~ Congrats on your BFP brilliant news. So much for chickening out he he he. What a fantastic belated Xmas pressie.

*AFM*~ Nothing much to report except obviously the no symptoms . Decided that I am going to test on Saturday morning which will be 10dp5dt. I bought a FRER. So will use that. That way I can sulk over the weekend and get hammered and be all sorted for work Monday.


----------



## Sunny12

Thanks for all the lovely support ladies.

BJB - brilliant news! Congratulations! Can't imagine how amazing you must be feeling!!! Cxxxxx

Louise - you are very good and philosophical about the whole thing which is brilliant. I am keen to keep chatting whilst we wait as well!

Jepa - good for you!! Loving your whole attitude!

Jo - I am going to do the same and ask for all the immune etc tests before our FET try, we have so little chances I don't want to keep wasting ant if something is wrong. Any idea howuch that stuff costs?

Afm - doing ok, not told anyone except DH that it has not worked yet. Not many knew we were cycling again so not many to tell. Been devising plans. We have one frozen blast fr last cycle. We get that transfer on NHS so our final funded. At follow up will last for all the tests. Going to write down all DH history for sperm stuff and what has happened on our cycles and send to Dr Ramsey in Lonfon and see if can get consultation (expensive but sod it). So can do FET while looking at next steps to see if DH can be put on anything to prepare for another retrieval. I really hoped we'd get lucky with the miraculous two viles we got before but it is not to be so we need to plan ahead and maximsise chances of finding more next time. Feels good to have a plan!!!

Xxxx


----------



## L_ouise

*BJB* - OMG congratulations!!! 

*Jepa* - gosh all that sounds really stressful  I'm glad you got your happy head back on 

*Caro* - Bloomin eck, what a horrible last few years!  I could have probably guessed you'd been through more than most because you're so happy and bouncy. Weird that, isn't it. The more chronically miserable people are the less they have to be miserable about in my experience 

Fingers crossed for Saturday 

*Sunny* - having a plan is essential  I'm glad you got something to look ahead to. I hope your hubby dealt with the news ok and it wasn't too traumatising 

*AFM* - I've come out in a rash since ending treatment. I feel bruised all over on the surface and it looks a bit like prickly heat rash, so I don't know what that is all about 

I've spent today making soup and it went down well


----------



## Lucylu1982

Bjb- congratulations awesome news hun.

Good luck for those patiently waiting for OTD.

Well done to those girls who didnt get the result we had all hoped for but who are bouncing back with determination for the next cycle. Your courage, tenacity & sense of humour through this crappy situation is inspiring.

Hope 2013 brings health, happiness & fulfilled hopes.

Xx


----------



## Sunny12

Caro - wow. You really have had some hard hard times. What an inspiration you are!! Xxx

Lucylu - you are right about the positive vibe on this thread. It is really helping me to pick myself up and dust myself off!!

Xxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Happy boxing day ladies

Caro, oh my gosh you've had a really tough few years. I really admire your strength.

Louise, I'm so sorry hon. I had high hopes for your cycle. It sounds like you're mentally so strong.

Sunny, I'm gutted for you. After all you've been through, I so hoped you'd get your bfp.

Bjb, brilliant news! Well done! Your flu won't have affected your pregnancy unless you had a sustained very high temperature. Even then it's unlikely. Really don't worry and look after yourself.

Jo, I'm sorry :0( 

Jepa, good for you! You kind of need to forget about it for the first 12w or you'll go mad! Thanks for asking after me.

Hello to everyone else.

Afm, well two more sleeps until I find out if Frostie is still there and all is well. I'm veering from optimistic to pessimistic constantly. There were clots. Not good. Hcg was high. Good. But that could have fallen by now. I know I'll be devastated but I kind of feel all cried out already. And at least I'll have a few of you lovely ladies to cycle with in March/April. But my heart is still clinging to the hope that he's still there and all is well. 

X


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks girls! Have decided to wait till fri to tell anyone once we have confirmation from clinic! 

Thanks pixanne was warm at times but not constant, hopefully the few half parecetamol s I took helped to control it. Hope everything ok Friday for u x

Wow caro what a brave lady u are! Really hoping u get the result u want xx

Lou may be stress related? Wouldn't be surprised after everything you have been through recently!

Hi to all the other lovely Xmas magpies!

Bjb xx


----------



## Jepa

OTD for me today.  Off to the clinic for blood test...     Wish me luck!!!

BJB great that you're on the mend and even better that you're pregnant.  You're in the clear too fever damage wise I think - my pathologist sister says that if anything damages an embie in the first little while it's basically make or break, so if your fever had been a problem, you'd know about it and wouldn't be pregnant like you are!

Pixanne, will have everything crossed for you tomorrow.  You must be nervous but relieved that at least you won't have to fret anymore.  I've got my money on good news!!!

Sunny its great you have a plan - it makes so much difference!  I really struggled with lack of mone after my last cycle.  I was left in limbo waiting for follow up from clinic for 4 months, so I felt like I couldn't move on. I especially needed the follow-up as things had gone badly wrong and a million questions...  As soon as I had it, though, and could decide exactly where to go next, everything shifted.  I'm so impressed with your approach - in general!!

Caro will be thinking of you and     when you poas on Sat.  Hoping...

xxx to all


----------



## Caro101

Goodmorning Gorgeous Magpies

So after an absolutley sleepless night of feeling empty and very negative i succumbed and thought what the heck let me take myself out of misery sooner rather than later so i poas the FRER 8dp5dt. Now i know our rule is a line is a line but are they supposed to be as dark as each other? Holding my breathe to be excited but shaking like hell with the shock of the possibility.


----------



## Sunny12

Caro - that's a line!!! You are pregnant!!!!   congratulations!!!!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## Lucylu1982

Caro - congratulations on your BFP! you are pregnant Missy! That line will get darker & darker my lovely.

Afm- first scan tomorrow, eeek, hope everything is ok. House was flooded again so jumped ship last night. Hope the stress isn't affecting little embie.

X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Caro - yeahhhhhh woohoo  so pleased for u x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Caro that's brilliant! Congratulations!

Thanks jepa. Here's hoping I have one tough embie! Been to docs this morning. It's a virus but have temperature so has advised I take normal dose of paracetamol to control it. Nothing else. Been awake most of te night coughing.

Otd tomorrow at clinic!

Hi to everyone else

Bjb x


----------



## Caro101

Oh My God Thank You Sooo much lovelies. I have felt absolutley nothing since doing the test i guess i have been in just so much shock to believe. I have to keep blinking my eyes to make sure i am awake..Thank you so much for all the good wishes of luck. I have no idea what i would do without you special ladies. Still feeling like a dream seeing that  in relation to me. 

*Jepa ~* Goodluck with blood test am sure it'll be all okay and confirm you snuggly little one.

*Lucylu ~*Awww thank you..Brought a tear to my eye actually reading that i am pregnant. Still not sunk in yet. Good luck with your scan tomorrow.. It'll be soo amazing to see your little one in there for the first time

*BJB ~* Awwww hope you feel better soonest. Dont worry about your embie. Remember people get colds and flus all the time during pregnancy. It'll be nice for you tomorrow when you clinic confirms what you already know hey i am sure it'll make it more real.


----------



## Katykate

Congrats to all those who got their BFPs over Christmas!

Unfortunately for us I tested today and have a BFN. Only thing I can think of is chemical pregnancy after having 4 days BFP with the line getting darker each day. Obviously very upset and will need to think about another cycle now. Personally I think I would like to try the ARCG this time. Would love to hear anyone else's experience with them. 

Good luck to all those who will be cycling again in 2013. 

Happy new year to all xxx


----------



## MrsC78

Caro congratulations  on your 

Katykate - sorry to hear your news. The same happened to me on our first cycle it's devastating, I think it is actually worse then getting a bfn in the first place because it gets your hopes up. I had BFP for 6 days.  I think ARCG are suppose to be really good, I was thinking of going to see them if this cycle hadn't worked.

Lucylu good luck with the scan, how many weeks are you now?

Bjb - hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## Sunny12

KatyKate - Really sorry to hear that.  Really cruel     is ARGC in London?  To try and get more sperm will be speaking  to  Dr.  AFter our try with final frozen blast we will alos be looking to change clinics so I want to look at the London ones too.
xxxxxx


----------



## Caro101

Awwww *Katy* i am so sorry. That is just awful to have something and then its cruelly snatched like that.  . ARCG are obviously very very good judging by their success rates. A friend of mine cycled with them. They are obviously very very expensive and go all out blood thinners etc. My friend got pregnant with them but sadly miscarried and then got a natural BFP whilst waiting for another cycle. Their bill came to £18,000 for the one cycle. If money is no object they are definitley the Go to place in England.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Argc are the best of the best! I heard u go there I their is problems with both of u as they are quite in depth with tests etc

Sunny I had my success at the lister fertility clinic in Chelsea London! They are fantastic. I think icsi is about £8,000. I egg shared so only cost me £770 x


----------



## Katykate

Thanks girls. My cycle at The Lister cost £7,500 and the ARGC is actually cheaper for ICSI (£3,500 compared with £5,020 at The Lister and freezing is a third of the cost). I know there will be lots of extra blood work but they charge just over half the price of The Lister for blood tests. I think for us it would come in about the same as we don't have any antibody issues mainly sperm quality and low AMH for my age but by no means dire... I think a maximum of £10k would cover it for us even with frosties (if we're that lucky). Just really feel we would benefit from a more one on one approach especially during stimming. I think we could get more eggs with this approach. 

Sunny both The Lister and ARGC are in London. ARGC want to see you for daily bloods for 2-4 weeks and twice a day for a fortnight, it's extremely full on but in my age category are the best by a long shot whereas The Lister are much more relaxed but you don't have much contact with them and I found it very difficult to get through if I needed questions answering. I loved our consultant but sadly we only saw her twice in the whole process and once was because she saw how upset I was while waiting to see the nurse after my scan. I never saw the same nurse twice and I just think for my next cycle I would like to give the ARGC a try and see if I can't get my BFP next Spring  xx


----------



## Sunny12

KateyKate/Amy - so at ARGC you for for saily bloods for 2/4 weeks before you start treatment?  Wow.  Are they flexible for what time etc? Wow that is a lot.  Then again I want to do all I can so maybe I can get there and back in lunch hour every day... 
xxxx


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovelies

Back from a wonderful Christmas where I was absolutely spoiled rotten by my folks, who are just made up that I am pupo and wouldn't let me do a thing! It was nice just taking it easy for a change and lovely to see all the family 

Now, what have I missed....? 

*Jo * - Is it definitely over for you or will you test on OTD? Hang in there test buddy, I still have hope for you!  
*Amy* - congrats on your scan, must be so lovely to see! Lol at hubby 'celebrating'! x
*Sunny* - so, so sorry to hear that AF arrived  ... I was hoping I would come back to good news, it would have been a good end for your tough times. But you sound very strong, and I am glad the magpies have helped you dust down  x
*Shellbee* - so nice of you to still keep up with us, you are our lucky mascot! Hope you are feeling good and had a magical Christmas! 
*Pixanne* - got everything crossed for you and Frostie tomorrow hon, let us know how you get on  xx
*Louise* - so sorry to hear your bad news too.  at least you have a plan of action, good girl. Hope you managed to sort out your appointment today x
*Katykate*- so sorry to see your news 
*BJB* - yaaaay! Congratulations hon, what a great result, and I love that you were so surprised! Hope you are feeling better! x
*Jepa* - Hope you get on well with your blood test today, got everything crossed it is still a lovely BFP for you hon  x Thanks for thinking of me, yep, I'm still waiting in the wings! 
*Caro* - woo-hooo! That's one good strong line missus, congratulations on your BFP!!  you certainly are well overdue some good news after the horrendous few years you have had  enjoy it! xx

Hey - does this mean that I am the last magpie still waiting to test?!  I am trying to be a good girl and hold out til OTD; it was so lovely being in my pupo bubble over Xmas with Fred & Ginger, but now I'm back home... where's the  when you need them?!! I think I am 9dp5dt today, so would it be too early to test tomorrow...? Is anyone else still waiting with me or am I now a solo wombat? 

massive love and wombat hugs to you all and here's hoping for some final good news for 2012 and joy in 2013! 
love wombat xxx


----------



## L_ouise

So _that_ is what a positive FRER looks like *Caro*! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

*Wombat*, you should definitely test tomorrow!  You are the last in line i think 

*Katy* - sorry about your BFN 

*Jepa* - I hope it went well at the clinic for you 
*
AFM* - well.... so much for AF  A couple of days of spotting sludge but no full flow. Just what i needed... a BFN and AF going AWOL. I've booked my review consultation which is on the 22nd and looking at the calendar i should be pretty much set for a March/April cycle and then a June/July one and then a October/November one and then i'm well and truely done! I've never really regarded 13 as a lucky number so lets hoping i do soon


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Louise Hopefully you will only need the first one of those cycles!!. my consultation for our FET is booked for 24th Jan.  Nurse said they will plan to give me a DR injection on day 21 of next cycle and takes about 5 weeks from then so should be cycling Feb/March.  All seems so far away but I am sure it will come round quickly.  They have said they will give me steroids to try and help implantation.  In mean time applied for appointment with Mr Ransay the sperm guy to see if can get any more of DH's swimmers or preparing him for a collection a few months afterwards.  All the time saving for AGRC cycle on the recomendation of Amy and KateyKate.

At least with his bout of the big "C" people will not be asking us about when we will be having babies etc!

Wombat - Good luck with your test, tomorrow is def not too early!!!  It is nice to stay in PUPO bubble though!

xxxxx


----------



## wombat13

*Louise* you are a bad influence!  13 is my lucky number, I will lend it to you! 
xx


----------



## wombat13

Hi *Sunny*! Glad you have got a plan in place, the time will fly by I am sure xx
I haven't definitely decided whether to test tomorrow or not - kind of scared to burst the bubble. i both _do_ and _don't_ want to know the outcome, if you know what I mean? 
xxx


----------



## Caro101

*Wombat ~* Hello, So good to have you back we sure missed you. Glad you were pampered and had a lovely time. I am probably not the best person to ask for advise but i would definitley second Louise and say what the heck test tomorrow. I read a few different sites that said that some clinics use 9dp5dt as their OTD (Bloods though i think) and 11dp5dt as OTD to poas. My OTD is 2nd January which when yours is right? So we'll officially wait in the wings and test again then.

*Louise ~* You adorable little thing. Thank you so much. So was fretting about the other line not being as dark as the other one and as i as on the phone to DH he asked " what does it say on the instructions leaflet", my response " well i didn't read it".  . So pulled it out of the bin and it does say " one line may be lighter". Still has not sunk in yet though. It just seems waaay to good to be true for me. Not used to good things happening to me at all. . 
Wishing you lots and lots of luck and answers at your appointment on 22nd. Are you staying with the same hospital for the next cycle.

*Sunny ~* That is fantastic that you have an appointment coming up soon. Hoping and praying for you that FET is the magic that you need. Fingers and everything crossed for you lovelies that it happens much sooner than you are imagining.


----------



## Lucylu1982

Louise - the saying is '13, unlucky for SOME!' 13 is my lucky number & could be yours too! X


----------



## L_ouise

Well *Wombat*, if tomorrow is 14 dpo then it'd be over 99% chance  Most people don't realise how specifically timed the whole conception thing is but you have to be reaching certain milestones by a certain time if everything is happening normally. You should get a sniff of a line if you're pregnant 

Thanks for your lucky 13 luck 

*Sunny* - I suppose that is one of the unexpected benefits of your husbands health scare. No one is going to want to ask about his fertility and might even assume its going to take a while longer than usual.

Have you considered a natural FET? I don't know what the stats are but I've heard of them and they seemed really tempting to me to take the medication out of a conception if possible 

*Caro* - Yeah, staying at the same clinic but would be tempted to leave if we didn't need such specific treatment. I think we're going to have to just hope they keep learning as time goes on and trust it can only get better.

*Lucy* - thanks


----------



## X-raygirl

Hi ladies, many appologies for being AWOL over the festivities, what with work and fitting everyone in I haven't had a chance also lack of Internet at inlaws kept me off here longer than I wanted. Forgive me for lack of proper personals but I'll do my best from the quick skim read of the last few pages. 

Louise.....I am absolutely gutted for you. You've been our rock on this thread, always having the knowledge and your ability to keep your sense of humour when most of us seem so serious. I really hope this last cycle gives you more ammunition to get it all perfect next time when I hope in my heart it will be your turn. 

Sunny.....again my heart goes out to you, you've been so much this last month I really hoped you would get you bfp to enable you to end this horrible time on a positive high. Unfortunately it wasn't to be but I reckon next year will be lucky for you and DH take this time to get yourselves in order and back to fighting health and best of luck with your review consult. 

Caro.....well!! What a time you've had, what a strong lady you are I admire your courage and strength and I'm so happy to see that you got a bfp! If it's any consolation I used a first response at 9dp3dt and the line was faint and took a while to arrive...I did another on Xmas morning and the "pregnant" line arrived first and almost immediately. (staring to believe the per sticks!!)

Pixanne.....1 more sleep till scan time. I will pray so hard for you that everything goes ok tomorrow keep strong lady and little frostie too. Love to you.

Afm....well managed to boxing day with no af and as I said pee stick on Xmas morning was almost instant. Starting to believe it a little more but struggling with lack of symptoms still fell like I need some kind of huge sign! Lol  managed to catch the cold as well, so I'm hoping it's cause the embie(s) are stealing all my goodness for themself(ves) to get growing. 

Question for you all I was told to take crinone up till first scan (11th jan) but im going to be 2days short, think its worth panicing or should I just get more? 
Got probs getting go appoint this time of year. 

Much love to you all, sorry if I didn't mention you and keep smiling magpies, 2013 us going to be our year one way or another!! Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Bleeding again 😢


----------



## X-raygirl

Aww pixanne hunny what a time you are having. Try and keep positive only tomorrow will tell. It must be exhausted mentally and physically. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, what time is ur appointment?


----------



## L_ouise

*Pixanne * - Sorry  If everything is alright tomorrow, the bleeding might just be part and parcel of your pregnancy so fingers crossed xx


----------



## mrsc75

Good luck for tomorrow Pixanne x my scan too I'm absolutely papping me self x


----------



## Pixanne

Caro, congrats hon. So glad you got your bfp after the rough ride you've had.

Katykate, sorry it hasn't worked for you this time 😢

All, thanks for your messages. Just as I was starting to feel hopeful, I go to the loo and there it is again. Apart from an implantation bleed, I had no bleeding with dd so am assuming something is wrong. The one thing that has occurred to me is that maybe the baby has implanted low and snuggled into my c sec scar. The cons said that can happen and cause a low lying placenta which doesn't cause too many issues but means another c section. I don't know. I think I'm grasping at straws. All I know is new blood is bad, and it's new blood.

X


----------



## L_ouise

I don't know about the csec stuff, but I have known ladies with bright red bleeding and low lying placenta and for the pregnancy to be fine xx


----------



## Pixanne

Thanks Louise. Would there be a placenta yet? X


----------



## L_ouise

I assume so. You know when you see a blastocyst and it is a bubble of cells with a ball of cells in the middle? Well the bubble of cells is what will be the placenta.

I don't know if the embryo will be using it for nourishment yet as I'm sure they have a yolk sac?   But I suppose there would still be a lot of blood vessels etc involved in whatever the embryo is doing and if that is low down or near the scar, maybe some of that blood will escape?  

I'm just guessing 

I just think that you had a lot of bleeding and the tests seemed alright so more bleeding doesn't necessarily indicate anything so far xx


----------



## Jepa

Just a v quick one from me as DH and I have managed to wrangle couple nights away and I'm phone posting only!

OTD today and yes it's a bfp!!!  But I'm not out of the woods yet.  Unfortunately the hcg levels were lower than anyone would have liked to see - 86 when they ideally shld be min 100 this point.  So I'm in for another test on Monday, just to make sure everything's ok.  Everything is crossed and doing best to stay positive till then.  Stick little fella, please stick!

Caro I'm so thrilled for you, especially after all you've been through.  Very happy to read yr wonderful news and see that brilliant test!

Pixanne bleeding does not always have to be bad and so far things have held together so I think chances are still good.  We'll all feel better when you've seen your scan tomorrow though.  What a ride!

Wombat I wait with baited breath.  Lucky last!!

thinking of you all and sending best vibes xxx J


----------



## wombat13

Awake at 3am and I couldn't wait any longer, so I took a test....

It's only a        

Still can't quite believe it; my hand was shaking so much I could hardly show DH the test! 
Don't think I will really believe it until I test again next week, but I'm so happy - I have never seen a positive pee stick before, and this was one _very_ definite and strong line! 
Thanks for all your support lovely magpies - lucky last indeed! 

love a very excited and giddy wombat xxxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey wombat congratulations!  Brilliant news.

Am awake too. Just done my sample to take with me this morning and managed to wee on my hand! 

Totally agree the first bfp is a real sueprise but lovely. Still have mine and keep checking.  Hope hospital confirms bit scared! 

Bjb x


----------



## wombat13

Hiya BJB! Thanks for the congrats!  
I keep going to look at the test stick again and again - think it will take a while for this to sink in!
Don't worry, I managed to get some on my hand too! Totally worth it!  
Good luck with your test today; sure everything will be fine    xxx
love wombat xxx


----------



## saz2011

Pixanne- Saw your post and just thought i would mention. I had no previous problems with DD or bleeding between periods. But have bled alot with this pregnancy and it is cervical erosion. It's like a graze on the cervix. I have wondered if it was IVF related with all the internal goings on we have with scans etc. I had brown spotting early on but lots of different bleeding since then. xx

Wombat- Congrats xx

Jepa- We cycled together earlier this year. Congrats on your bfp!! xx


----------



## MrsC78

Wombat -  congratulations      

Pixanne and mrsc75 good luck for your scans today.

Bjb good luck, are you having bloods done too?

Jepa my hgc levels were only 212 and that was a week after OTD, I have a blood test this morning so hoping they have increased. My cb still says 2-3 weeks so I don't think they are dropping.


----------



## Sunny12

Wombat - brilliant news to wake up to!!!! So pleased for you!  

Pixanne and MrsC - thinking of you today    for good news

Xxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Clinic just called and they now have a slot tomorrow at 9am so we are going then for our follow up and to discuss our FET.  I asked about immune stuff and nurse said that he will probably suggest giving me mild steroids for this one to try and help implantation.  I know my Dr and he will be giving us the hard word about how only 60% chance that it will thaw so we need to be ready for that.  Nurse also said that only one injection for this one which is good - not sure if that makes it natural, probably not.

DH got sad last night.  Was saying coming home make sit all hit him how much he is putting me through with the cancer and the IVF and what a burden he is etc.  Was horrible.  I tried to re assure him but it is so hard.  I was saying that his sperm is doing its stuff but it is likely me now with it not implanting.  I hate it when he says stuff like that.  I try to make him see it is not about me having "a" baby it is about havinfg "our" baby.

xxxxxx


----------



## Lucylu1982

Morning ladies!

Wow, what lovely news to wake up to - huge congratulations to our wonderful wombat! 

Pixanne & Mrs C - good luck for your scans. Im off to mine now too.

Love to all the magical magpies!

Xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Only very faint positive result, nurse not hopeful so have done bloods and will ring me later today with result.

Gutted think its gonna turn to bfn!


----------



## L_ouise

Woo hoo *Wombat*! CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Good luck today *Pixanne* 

Aw I'm sorry *BJB*. Hopefully the blood result will be better 

*Sunny* - aw I'm sorry about your hubby but I fear it was inevitable that at some point he'd have a wobble  The only way I know how to deal with it is to ask him how he'd feel towards me if it was the other way around and also by trying to manipulate him into action... "C'mon, if you feel badly then there is all sorts we can try to do to improve it like no coffee, lots of vits, lose some weight" etc etc and then if he whinges later on I can point how not bothered he is because he didn't do x y and z


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

BJB


----------



## Sunny12

BJB       hoping so much that she is wrong and that all is well.  Thinking of you we are all here xxxxxx 

Louise - You are quite right he was due a wobble, it was nice having Christmas and getting a break from it all but reality has to hit!  The only thing I needed to get him doing is taking his well man.  He has non obstructive azoospermia so the only way to get any more sperm (we are now out) is a horrible operation again to go right in and even then there are no guarentees.  People on the NOA thread have said that taking the supplement has (in some cases) meant that sperm appears (in v v low numbers) in the samples again.  Amy is an example of NOA sample containing enough motile sperm to not have to use stored sperm.  He has started taking them now and promised me dearly that he will take daily.  On all other counts he is sickening (in a good way obs) good.  Super fit and very healthy, does not smoke, never really was a drinker so gave up drinking for 6 months and now only drinks very rarely.  Operation has meant no exercise for 3 weeks now but he can start gentle running next week and build up to being back at Rugby by start of Feb, he will start getting v focused on that which is great, exercise is such an outlet for us both.  I play netball and until recently football.  I am looking forwards to having a match in Jan and getting back on it whilst I can (I give up during the treatment and I had a bit of an injury).  

Big day today for a few magpies so I think a group hug is in order  

xxxxxx


----------



## debs_33

Congratulations Wombat & Caro     hope everything continues well until OTD     

Jepa - hope your levels increase nicely   

Good luck to all those with scans today - have everything crossed for you.

Sunny - So sorry your DH is struggling with things, it's understandable that you both are.  Just support each other the best you can, love is the strongest drug of all!!

Hello to everyone else, hope you all had wonderful Christmas's, I pray that 2013 will bring good things to us all - you girls all deserve it!!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Good luck to the ladies who have got scans today and also congrats to wombat 

Have joined the Jan/Feb thread now, and waiting once again for the witch to show up so I can get my dates for stating d/r again!! Fingers crossed that I get my bfp at end of Feb


----------



## HavingitAll

Hello magpies!

I hope you all had lovely Christmas. I know it's been tough for some and my heart goes out to you. Sorry no personals. I've a sinus-throat infection and woke up with a nasty headache dreading it was AF! loving that I can have no drugs. We're 5 weeks now and  our Dr wants to wait until 8 weeks for first scan and not even a hello before then. Is that all they can do?

HavingitAll


----------



## blue egg

Hi ladies hope you all had lovely xmas i need some advice when i was doing my daily injections i had constant crampy feelings in my abdomen or it felt like trapped wind but since i got my bfn im still feeling the same thing it hasnt left me does it sound normal xx


----------



## Shellbee

Good afternoon hens 

Hope you all enjoyed the festive season 

Caro and Wombat            so very pleased for you both

Wombat, with my pee sticks I still have them (all 5 of then and pics if the clearblue digitals!) and I still look at then now when I go to the bathroom like "Wow" shock must take a while to disappear and I will let you know when it does! I said something the other day and was like yeah I'm pregnant and felt like a naught school girl telling lies just felt very weird!  

Pixanne, good luck today with your scan. Hoping frostie is ok. My SIL ha bleeding all the way through her pregnancy some very heavy, as we say about my niece now who is 6, she causes as much trouble today as she did for those 9 months! .. The placenta attaches 12 days after fertilisation but doesn't complete development until 12 weeks .. Hope you get some answers today  

MrsC75, good luck for your scan today also 

Jepa, hope the levels double for you on Monday   I think the levels are still in range (which is massive range) for where you are and it's the increasing that's the important bit 

Sunny, good news that you get to go in sooner. Hope everything is ok and they have some suggestions for you ... It's understandable that your DH has a wobble after everything you have both been through. I often tell DH that this is just part of the plan for our life and regardless it takes 2 to make a baby, hope you manage to cheer him up

BJB, hoping for good news from the blood results for you, different people produce different levels of HCG in their urine (some people always get a positive result .. Sure Nuttynat mentioned that she does many posts ago!)  so really faint line or not its a line, but the bloods will tell you for sure  

Good to hear from you Nuttynat and glad you in the rollercoaster ride agin, hope AF shows up soon for you so you can get going for that BFP! Keep us posted 

Havingitall, we had a scan at 6wks1day and saw a heartbeat, my clinic say to scan at 6weeks. Can you book a private viability scan at 6 weeks for reassurance? 

Hi blue egg, hope you are doing ok an the bunny didnt eat the whole tree over xmas   They told me the cramps can continue until after your first full AF following IVF especially if you had any OHSS signs or swellings or continue longer if you get a BFP... Although as you started bleeding on you 2WW I would contact your clinic or GP just to be sure .. Have you had a review with your clinic yet or a decision on if you will be able to cycle again. Really hoping your trust are fare and allow you the full 3 funded cycles   Hope you feel better soon  

Big   to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok


----------



## Mskellyr78

Congratulations on the BFP's since my last post.

Thoughts from peeps please on our situation. When my partner and I first went on the waiting list for treatment we were told we would be entitled to 3 cycles. As we initially self funded this took us down to 2 left on the NHS. We have just been through 1 on the NHS. New criteria came out about 2 months ago which states couples are eligible for 2 treatments. Apparently we fall into this. Feel like we have been robbed of another treatment via NHS. Should I write to the board?? 

Kelly xx


----------



## MrsC78

Well I've had my results and they were 394 which are very low so the clinic does not think its a ongoing pregnancy. I have a Scan booked for the 2 January as they think it might be ectopic. 

Hopefully we will have good news next year. X


----------



## blue egg

*Hi shelbee so happy for you and everyone else with BFP, Bunny has actually been good just been sleeping under tree although the other day i came down stairs to find him sitting up beside the t.v on my new t.v unit i was mad lol. I didnt want to contact hospital or gp as there is prob nothing wrong but i have been having this feeling since af, next one is due next week so i will wait till then,as for hospital iv to wait till jan till they have a protocol review meeting it feels like we have been waiting ages and its killing us not knowing what they are going to say, although they had a problem with the lab being contaminated and they have to give couples that had zero fertilisation another chance on them so i reckon we dont stand a hope in hell.

Mskelly where are you being treated im at glasgow royal and we are meant to be entitled to three shots but they might not be allowing us to continue as they only retrieved 2 eggs from me,if your not happy definatley contact the health board or ur msp xx*


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Kelly how frustrating! Won't cost u anything to write them a strong letter based on how you have planned your whole treatment around thir original 3. Worst case is it doesn't change anything, best case you get another go!

I need the lovely magpies opinion and support!

Did hpt first response and shows positive but lighter than weds (although not first wee of day)

Hcg in blood shows 38 nurse said was normal but wants me to have another blood test sun to check increasing...am I worring too much? Anyone any ideas what levels should be at?

Thought would be easy once hit a bfp! Not! I need some more drugs and as we're paying think they want to make sure before we fork out more money.

Bjb x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

So stressful mrsc have been dr googling.....

Don't know if this helps?

http://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html

Bjb x

/links


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

A quick one from me...

FROSTIE IS STILL THERE! One lovely heartbeat seen too. I love him so much I hope he stays stuck! 

No evidence of any reason for bleeding in my uterus so I guess it could be cervical? 

Have to book in with my gp now so will chat with them about it. 

This is just a quickly, as not home yet but congrats wombat!

X


----------



## Mskellyr78

Soo pleased for you Pixanne   xx wonderful news xx


----------



## blue egg

*Pixanne im so pleased for you so so pleased good news for the new year xxx*


----------



## X-raygirl

Oh pixanne! I've got a little tear of joy for you!! I was scrolling the page so slowly to see what you'd written....I was too scared to look! So pleased for you....what a fighter frostie is! Your gonna have one strong willed bubba in about 8mths time


----------



## X-raygirl

Just realised....congrats wombat and jepa! Two more bfp's!!


----------



## debs_33

Pixanne - that is truly fabulous news!!!


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Brilliant news pixanne xx


----------



## wombat13

*Pixanne*, that's fantastic news! have had everything crossed for you all day and I was really hoping you would have some good news for us! Go Frostie!  
Thanks for all the congrats girls; I think it is slowly sinking in! Can't concentrate on any work, I just keep repeating over and over in my head "I'm pregnant!" - and grinning like a lunatic secretly to myself!!  
*Shellbee*, I know what you mean and I'm not even at OTD yet! Seems unbelievable to even _think_ those magic words! Glad you said what you did about your pee sticks; I really want to keep mine (and keep looking at it in wonder!) but I was thinking "is that gross?"  ah, who cares, I'm keeping it! 
*BJB* - I'm sorry, I have no idea what is 'normal' for the hcg levels  - prob a good idea to go again on sun for another test, then hopefully you will get the reassurance of seeing it increasing. Hope everything is ok for you hon 
*Lucylu* - you really made me smile  hope your scan went well today xx

loads of love and wombat hugs to everyone else - sorry to anyone I have missed; I'm still in a bit of a daze! Thanks so much for all your support - we're not telling anyone else until it is definite on OTD but it feels so great to tell you girls that it looks like a  at last!  
love wombat xxx


----------



## L_ouise

That's great news *Pixanne* 

*Ok ladies! I'm going to take my leave, have some time out and then start getting ready for the next cycle so this is goodbye from me 

Thanks to everyone for your support, you've been an amazing bunch to cycle with.

I hope that pregnancy goes smoothly and motherhood lives up to expectations for all the lucky ones and for the unlucky ones, I wish you better luck next time! 

Hopefully I'll catch some of you my next cycle buddies thread 

Ta raa xx*


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Ah Lou. You will be missed.

Sure I speak for us all. Thank you for all your support and positivity has been a pleasure cycling with you!

Wish u all the luck u deserve with your baby dreams

Pop by and see us every now and again

Bjb xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news pixanne x


----------



## vickyroad

Hiya ladies!

Congrats to all the bfp's. Pixanne - glad you had some good news today. 

No luck here again - bfn on Boxing Day  

Good luck and All the best for 2013 xx


----------



## Pixanne

Thanks so much everyone! I'm sure your support all made Frostie feel wanted!

Louise, I'll miss you 😔


----------



## mrsc75

Aw pixanne that's great I'm so pleased xx I had some happy tears today when I saw my little beans heartbeat I'm so relieved x

And congrats Caro and wombat and Jepa xx

I'm so sorry it seems like bad news mrsc78  

Sorry to you too vickyroad I hope you can plan for 2013 too x

Good luck to everyone else who still has test dates xx


----------



## indiajo

Great news pixanne what a relief! 
Congrats on the new BFP s girls 
Awe Louise that's sad you re leaving for a while but I understand you need time away to plan your next steps.. Good luck honey x

I have my first scan date for 15/1 I hope it passes quickly I need the next step of reassurance! 

Just a quickie for now xx


----------



## Caro101

Hey Lovely Magical Magpies

Hope your Friday and the upcoming weekend is lovely and blessed.

*Vickyroad and Bluegg* ~ Sooo lovely to hear from you lovelies. I am really really sorry that this cycle werent the ones to make your dreams come true. Hoping and praying for you that 2013 is the year of fulfillment for your dreams.

*Nuttynut ~* Hey hon'. Thats lovely you are were able to get in for treatment Jan/Feb. No better justice. AF has to show her face this time. You derserve a completely uneventful cycle that will bring you a nice BFP.

*Mrs.78 ~* Awww hon' i am so sorry about how things seemed today. You kknow things have been gotten wrong my lovely. Hoping and praying hard for you that on the 2nd scan is all good and as it should be. Can't imagine what you must be going through waiting for that scan. How many weeks are you. Thinking of you.  

*Wombat ~* Oh My God, Fred and Ginger are here to stay  . Congrats my lovely. Great Great stuff. Not long now untill OTD for us hey.

*Pixanne ~* Oh My Goood soo pleased for you. Its amazing isn't it just when you feel that you have given up and its over. Little Super Strong Frostie is very nicely tucked in. Can't imagine what it felt like to see the heartbeat . Just fantastic news.

*Mrs.75 ~* You too must have been soo surreal to see that heartbeat on there. I am still only dreaming about getting to that point ha ha ha.

*BJB ~* So sorry that you are feeling down about the HCG. But if the nurse said it was okay. Its okay hon. You know what they say about some women having bodies that take longer to produce hcg. Here's praying for you that sunday brings you some reassurance.

*Sunny ~* Awwww hon' lots and lots of hugs to DH. . I think you need to allow him to have a wobble and just reassure him like you do. I think its healthier than him constantly being strong and pretending like its all okay. I think you do the absolute right thing. When i am having a wobble DH says to me what you said to DH about the situation being reversed whether that means i would blame him and leave him? It always shakes me back into gear. Am positive tomorrow will be a much better day. Good luck with the appointment tomorrow hoepfully you will be on your way to getting your lovely frosties back soon.

*Mrs.Kelly ~* Hey Hon' . Are you saying that they count your self funded cycle as an nhs cycle? That couldnt be could it because i was of the view that you are entitled to the number of nhs cycles and you can have as many self funded as you want and it doesn't affect anything.

*Mommies- * Shellbee, Havin it All, X Ray, Amy, Debs hello. Hope you are looking after them precious little ones in your bellies.

*AFM ~* Nothing much to report save for the fact that still have no symptoms which is making it really hard to believe the BFP. Had decided i wouldn't test again today and would test tomorrow. But i started thinking what if (test was not accurate, there was something wrong with it) . So did another different one which was positive still. Needless to say i will do another one tomorrow and then just wait till OTD on Wednesday.


----------



## Jo1980

Lots going on in here! 
Congrats on the new BFP's, hope you all have a happy & healthy 8 months. 

Sorry again to the ladies who didn't their deserved BFP's this time, maybe we'll meet again in 3 months?!

So AF arrived yesterday so this is my goodbye, need to take time out again, it's mentally exhausting going through 3 BFN's!! I've got my 4 blasts in the freezer so it's not the end yet!

All the best for 2013 xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Jo   so sorry xx


----------



## Caro101

*Jo1980*~ Thank You for your support. Such a shame this cycle was not the one for you and DH. Sending you lots and lots of positive vibes for your FET. 

Quick question ~ How are ivf pregnancy weeks counted? Is it from the day of EC?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Caro - egg collection day makes you 2 weeks pregnant exactly x

So you are 4 weeks + 1 day x


----------



## Mskellyr78

Caro - I have been receiving treatment at Ninewells - Dundee - Scotland.
I'm trying to look up lots of information before I write to the health board.

Hope all is going well with you hun  xx


----------



## RSL

Hello can I join? Can't find a thread fo Dec/Jan -which is what I am, so can I join this one?
Am on Day 11 of stimms (SP) at ARGC...Worrying a bit about how much this all costs (many repeat bloods -2x day at mo!), but just gotta get on with it!! This is my 3rd IVF/ICSI -1 BFN, 2 m/c at 6 wks...so hoping...! Been 'waiting' to start since Sep as FSH had to get below 10 on way now!
RSL


----------



## Sunny12

Caro - yes you are completely right that it is good for him to let out what he is feeling. I will use the "what if it were me who was problem" thing.

Afm - follow up this morning. Dr said he goes not think anything wrong with me stopping them sticking. Said that if had tried 3 top quality blasts he would be but both rounds have been day 3 and although 8 cell the second round were second from top so not perfect. He is usually quite un feeling but he was really nice and let his guard down a bit when we told him about DH cancer. He has suggested another SA in a couple of months to see if it has an effect.

Xxxx


----------



## Shellbee

Pixanne, so pleased to read your great news. I can see this one is going to be a handful for you causing trouble already  

Blue egg, hope that you hear soon and with good news from your pct. it's horrible that they add this to your worries along with IF 

Wombat, hope the daze is lifting and you starting to see your BFP!

Caro, did you test again today? Hope you starting to believe the pee sticks! ... I tested 6 times because I didn't feel pregnant, its still early days for symptoms. I got cramps first then smells making me feel sick 

L_ouise and Jo, thanks ladies for all your support over the last 2 months. Sorry that it was a BFN for you and wishing you both the best of luck for your next steps 

Sunny, glad the appointment went ok today, are they recommending anything different for you to get to blast then? Or just wait and plan after SA? 

Amy, good news on your appointment


----------



## Sunny12

Pixanne - just realised I had no coverage when saw your news! V v v please for you
Xxxxxx


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies! 

Quick questions - are the magpies going to stay together on this thread or move onto other boards? Seems like we have built up such a lovely supportive group, would be a shame to lose it! 
I'll definitely be here until at least after OTD - feel like it would jinx it otherwise!  but I'll happily stay longer! 

*Louise* - take care and good luck! x
*Caro* - thanks hon! I'm glad we were the 'lucky last'! It is exciting wondering whether it is Fred or Ginger - or both!!  
Don't worry, I've not had much in the way of symptoms either, except for one really strong cramp right at the start, and the inevitable sore boobs - no spotting, nothing! Today I have a bit of a 'pulling' sensation down there, but I think that is a good sign! x
*Jo* - aww, test buddy! so sorry your early test was right, hope you have lots of luck next time 
*RSL* - of course you are more than welcome, but as everyone here is 'finished', you might have more fun on the Jan thread - plus then you will be one of the first to test!  Congrats on being on your way at last! Don't know why there isn't a Dec/Jan cycle buddies? 
*Sunny* - glad your consultant was positive (and nicer! ) and there doesn't seem to be any reason for the next little beanie not to stick  xx
*Shellbee* - hiya magpie mascot!  yes, the daze is starting to clear and the worrying creep in, although we are still on 
thanks for warning us all of the 'joys' to come - have you tried ginger tea? I've already stocked up cos all my friends swore by it for nausea! 
*BJB* - hope you get on well with your test tomorrow, will be thinking of you 

AFM - managed to resist testing again today, contented myself with re-checking yesterday's test a few times, yes it is real!  
DH bought two more though, so will probably do another tomorrow (just to make sure it's still there!) and then on New Year's day and the official one on OTD! 

loads of love and wombat hugs to everyone 
love wombat


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Jo, sorry to hear your news.

Rsl, we're all done here but you're welcome to chat!

Caro, it's a bit early for symptoms hon! I didn't get any with dd apart from in my last trimester when I got all of them! The only thing that's happened so far for me this time is I made a beef stroganoff then gagged when I tried to eat it and dh made me a sausage sandwich the other day and I took one bite and just couldn't eat it. I'm glad I don't get nausea though as I still have to keep progynova down!

Sunny, good news that your cons is so positive. This whole journey does seem a numbers game!
I agree with Caro on letting your dh let it out then turning the tables. Hopefully you can have a good new year and 2013 will bring you your bundle.

Shellbee, are you feeling sick now? How many weeks are you?

Bjb, fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Wombat, is it sinking in yet? I'm happy to stay around and chat!

Hello to everyone else.

Afm, I am EXHAUSTED today. I think it's the stress from the last fortnight. I'm also starving. I've been looking at the websites of our local hospitals as I had a bad experience having dd that I'd rather not repeat!

X


----------



## Sharry

Hi

This thread will be here for as long as you keep using it 

Can I remind you all that fertility friends has a no detailed pregnancy chat rule outside the baby dust section.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

Sharry


----------



## Caro101

*Amy ~* Thank You for that. But that seems like a lot though lol.

*RSL ~* Hello Hon' and welcome. Here's hoping this cycle is the cycle that brings you your dream come true. Needless to say you are in safe hands. I totally feel you about the cost. A dear friend of mine, had a projected budget for her treatment at ARCG andthe total at the end almost doubled. But bottom line is They do get people pregnant and am sure none of us can put a price on a baby hey. Wishing you lots of luck.

*Sunny ~* So good to hear the follow up appointment went well. It's so lovely to have a Consultant that is so caring too and seems to "feel you". You are in good hands.

*Shellbee ~* Hey you. I feel like you have been pregnant forever . Lmao I did test again today and the 2 lines came up instantly. Literally as i finished poas and as i was replacing the cap there were already 2 lines and 2 minutes later they were both very bright which was nice and somewhat reassuring. I am just baffled by how this stage is just as difficult as the 2WW. I never thought anything could be harder than the 2WW but oh boy is this hard.

*Wombat ~* Well done you for fighting that urge ha ha ha ha. I swear anyone else from outside would be convinced we are a bunch of nutters   . But see you have a perfect excuse DH bought the tests .

*Pixanne ~* Awwwww i can't blame your body at all for feeling so tired. Can't imagine what you must have been going through up untill you saw Frostie's heartbeat all perfect yesterday. lol i know i will regret it if i start getting symptoms but i guess it makes it feel a bit more real. I have nothing no sore boobies a bit of pulling here and there like down before and in my lower abdomen but thats it really.


----------



## X-raygirl

Hi ladies, indeed things have gone a bit quiet as we near the end of our 'cycle' together. Hope we can keep in touch. Maybe we should all join the same 'next thread' as its prob going to be much more pregnancy related chat between us which we can't do here. Feel safe in here tho! Lol
Caro...completely feeling the lack of symptoms. Not even a tender boob! Think I'd feel more comfortable with my head down the toilet all day! I am a bit bad tempered I suppose...nothing too unusual there tho! 
Love to you all XxX


----------



## Shellbee

Hey lovelies 

Pixanne, 8wks tomorrow. Not surprised you are exhausted, you've been on a rollercoaster ride with your frostie. Take some time to relax and make your DH look after you an your LO 

Wombat, well done on resisting the pee sticks! Although now your DH has bought some more you will have to do them just as Caro said! ... The big question did you resist today

Caro, yay on Yesterday's test! Pulling is a good thing, and I would agree that all these 2WWs are awful! 

Hi X-ray  girl, be careful what you wish for!   I know what you mean it feels safe here, I haven't dared join another thread for these stages, such a wimp! 

I defiantly don't want to leave my magpies! Maybe we could start a magpie chat topic in the pregnancy section for those magpies that have been lucky and want to chat (any anyone that wants to join us) so we can talk any details (and stop getting in trouble   sorry sharry) and still have our lovely cycle buddy thread also 

Have a good Sunday all, I'm off to covert garden today to cash in an award I won at work for £500 towards a holiday, going to try an exchange for a travel cash card instead! Lets hope can make it there in one piece without having to get on and off the train  

Big   to everyone else 

Shellbee x 

Life's not about waiting for the storms to pass...It's about learning to dance in the rain


----------



## Sharry

I don't like giving you into trouble Shellbee  this thread will stay here for a few months then move to long term chat if you are still using it 

I know it is scary moving to new threads but it will be worth it as you find lots of pregnancy/parenting support there  but you will always be welcome here too .......minus the pregnancy chat 

Waiting for a first scan thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=297382.0

BFP due July/Aug 2013 http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=299322.0

Sharry xx


----------



## saroly76

Hi my lovely magpies,

Haven't posted for a while. Hope you all had a fantastic Christmas.  

I can't believe you're all done now.  Massive congratulations to all the positives and massive hugs to all the bfn. I hope no one gives up hope because our dreams are just around the corner. 

Afm- well I was meant to start this cycle when af arrived Xmas and she even played ball by coming xmas eve but my new recipient wanted a drug free xmas which I don't blame her so we are starting my next cycle which will be roughly 17 jan.  tbh I was a bit disappointed at the time, only because I'm so impatient lol.  It has actually gone so quick already. 

I hope you all keep the thread going, I wanna be able to pop back and hopefully give you good news 

Nuttynat, see you on the jan/feb 

Lots of love
Sarah
Xxxxx


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Saroly! 

Sorry things got moved around again but At least you have a date and a plan, with my egg share I got three different treatment plans before we got the dates and even then things change depending on how you respond ( I coasted for 3 days and had EC 3 days earlier than planned) I know it's frustrating but worth it in the end ..  if my first plan didn't get changed I wouldn't have met all the lovely magpies  

Hope everything goes smoothly in Jan an lookin forward to that BFP post from you in Feb   (valentines treat  ) 

Thanks for the links sharry, I am a regular stalker over there


----------



## Sunny12

Hello lovely Magpies,

It is my turn to bid farewell. My blastie frostie cycle will be Feb/March so send me some positive thawung vibes then!

You have all been brilliant and given me so much support through what has been the most stressful month of my life and so thank you so so much.

Good luck with everything and here is to a brilliant 2013

Sunny12
Xxxxxx


----------



## Shellbee

Good luck sunny with your frostie mission. I hope everything continues to be ok with your DH and that you both have a little one to celebrate next year/early 2014 

Will be thinking of you in Feb and March and sending you some magpie luck


----------



## X-raygirl

Sunny best of luck to you and your dh and of course your snow baby too. They say a certain weather is  always yours....snow baby must just like winter....made this winter/December to be incubated and born next December/winter! Sounds like its meant to be!! Good luck with the thaw and well be cheering on you pair and the snow baby!! Much love. XxX


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sunny   good luck my love! Speak to you still on the NOA thread xx


----------



## Jepa

*Pixanne*, *Wombat* and *Caro* what brilliant news!!! So great for this thread to be going out on a bang (though I hope it sticks around a bit longer too)

*MrsC78* very sorry to hear your levels aren't rising as fast as they should  . It must be horribly confusing and distressing. Will they give you an early scan to see what is going on, or do you hav to wait it out??

*Jo* and *Vickyroad* so sorry for your outcome    . I am wishing for bfp's and healthy happy pregnancies and babies for you both in 2013   

*Lucylu* and others scanning, hope it's gone/is going super well!

*Mskellyr78* I wld definitely write to them and give it a go, emphasising how you planned tx around 3 cycles. You've nothing to loose and everything to gain. Good luck!! *blue egg* you too - I'd look into people having better results trying different protocols, etc, and go all out arguing to continue to 3rd cycle... Just becasue they only got 2 eggs from yr last cycle, doesn't mean that's all you'll ever get. Wishing you both the best!!  

*Babyjellybaby* I think the hardest thing with the blood result is that there's no hard and fast rule for what is normal and what is not. Frm what I can gather, though, if the number is very low there is an increased statistical liklihood of the pregnancy not making it. If they're super high it can either be multiples, a molar pregnancy, or indicative of downs. However both super high and super low can also be signs of a normal pregnancy progressing normally. So confusing and nerve-wracking really! Once you've had your second test they'll be more interested in the relationship between the 2 numbers and how much they're rising than in the actual number full stop. I hope you get good news from test today    !

Good luck *Saroly* and everyone else starting cycling again soon!!!   

Bye bye *L_ouise * and *Sunny* and others leaving  . I've felt lucky to be cycling with you guys  . Wishing you the best of the best for the next steps, and    for happy pregnancies and parenthood coming your way  

*AFM* thanks everyone for all the lovely positive posts and hopes for levels to increase! Hello *saz2011*! So great to see you're pregnant now and amazing to see yr scan profile pic!!!    .

I've been finding it leetle tricky to relax into it and am on tenterhooks for my follow-up test tomorrow morning. Have been poas-ing every day for reassurance and also to hopefully see increase in darkness of the line (which I was getting fairly consistently till this morning whee I switched to cheapo and much less sensitive sticks for budget reasons, but they're only 1/4 as sensitive, so would expect it to dim...)

The plan was for DH and I to go away for few days on day of test to either celebrate or commiserate result in peace and tranquility and just the 2 of us. We did go away and have been cautously celebrating but I am finding it nerve-wracking too, so trying my best to stay relaxed and positive now we're home again.

The big news was that while we were away my sister had here bub - A healthy beautiful boy!!! So incredibly happy for her and to have such a lovely addition to the family and can't wait to meet him in 2 and 1/2 months when I can travel to do so (distance is the hurdle!). I only hope with all my heart that we are able to contribute a cousin to the equation in approx 8 months time


----------



## fieldofdreams

Hi all, sorry I havent been online much.  We got a BFN, very dissapointed, but just going to look forward to the new year and deciding what we do next. 

Thanks to you all for being here, best of luck to you all, whatever your result. 
Fields xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sorry to hear that fields   x


----------



## Jo1980

Thank you for all of your well wishes. I've tried to not let it ruin my Christmas too much  You ladies are a constant support and it's such a comfort to know that i can come here any time and talk to others who truly knows how it feels to be in this situation. You are all an amazing bunch!!! To all the new BFP girls enjoy your orange juice tomorrow night and look after those sticky beans )) To all the girls who didn't get lucky this time enjoy whatever your tipple is, get merry,  And I shall see you in about 3 months!! Here's to us 2013 will be our turn!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Caro101

*Fields ~* Awwww hon' i am soo worry to hear that you got a BFN this cycle. We have been thinking of you and wondered how you were and getting on. Wishing you lots of luck and blessings with what you decide to do in the new year. .

*Jepa ~* Congrats on the new addition to the family. I can totally feel you about the cautiously celebrating. When you have been through so much its like its almost too good to be true. I am finding it soo hard to just let myself be happy. . But you deserve to be happy and am sure all will be well. No 2 pregnancies are the same remember.

*Sunny ~* Farewell thee my lovely. Wishing you and DH all the luck and happiness this coming year. You both desrve it soo much. Plenty sticky vibes coming your way FEB/March.

*Shellbee ~* Woooow you lucky lady. Thats brilliant. I have never won anything at all let alone anything worth £500. I feel the same about leaving here lol. Feels so safe around you lot.

*X ray ~ * So glad to hear i am "normal" lol. I have read on this pregnancy calender though that the symptoms normally kick in around 6 week mark eek.

*Saroly ~ * Heeeey lovely how are you. Soo lovely to hear from you. Too bad your reciepient wanted to delay things a bit but am sure that worked out for you in the end too not having a medicated xmas. Wishing you all the luck and positive sticky vibes.

*Jo1980 ~* Awww thank you hon' for all the support. Enjoy tomorrow night. It'll be my first New Years not drinking since i can remember. I am not even sure what to do with myself. Might just stay at home alone and watch those New Years Eve programmes i see being advertised  Wishing you lots and lots of luck and praying for you that your next cycle when you decide brings you your precious little one.


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies! 

Hope you have all had a good end to this momentous year of 2012 - although I did just get absolutely soaked walking home, bah! Still, I'm home and warm and dry now, all ready to cuddle up in front of the tv and watch some New Year's rubbish while counting our blessings and eating chocs and drinking non-alcoholic punch! 

*Pixanne* - glad to hear you will be sticking around (just like Frostie! ) I can heartily sympathise about feeling exhausted, and I'm not as far along as you! It is amazing how sapped of energy I feel just going for a gentle walk around the shops x
*Caro* - I'm sure we would seem like nutters to anyone else, but I don't care right now!  still looking at the sticks over and over, hardly daring to believe it and scared to 'jinx' it before OTD... not long to wait now though, and then we are at least going to tell our folks! 
*xraygirl* - I know what you mean about feeling 'safe' here in our lovely magpie 'nest'!  can we set up our own thread in the pregnancy room so we don't lose each other? would be great to all stay in touch, such a great bunch x Hope you don't get your wish about symptoms though! 
*Shellbee* - I'm rationing myself to testing every other day, just to make sure!  so I did another one yesterday and it was beautifully, gloriously positive again! Yay!  Now I have two more, that gives me one tomorrow (hopefully the best start to New Year!) and then I will do the 'official' one from the clinic on OTD on Thurs!  oooh, congrats on your fab award, what did you get with it?! x
*Sunny* - goodbye and good luck, you will feel some massive wombat-shaped vibes coming your way in feb!  xx
*Jepa* - how was your follow-up test today?   congrats on your new nephew; will be lovely for cousins to be so close in age xx
*fields* - so sorry for your BFN hon, wishing you loads of luck with whatever you decide to do next  xx
*Jo* - thanks for your good wishes; glad you managed to have a good Christmas! oodles of magpie luck for this next year xx

I'm going to post this and then go and find a quote I wanted to share with you all x


----------



## wombat13

Right this was on today's date for a calendar my lovely DH got me, and I thought it was a bit relevant for everyone, so here goes:

"It's been a long year. There were times your heart dipped and you squinted back tears while your stomach squeezed so tightly you couldn't sleep. But as you walked your hard path down the bumpy road, some awareness and strength dripped into your bones. This year you grew in ways you don't even notice yet. As you struggled you empathised, as you slipped you understood, as you worked you earned, as you looked you learned, as you dared you grew and as you jumped you flew. Yes, your dreams are still focusing and your passion is growing. Your energy is still bubbling and your story keeps going."

Wishing a happy and healthy 2013 to all the lovely magpies  

Happy New Year!
loads of love and wombat hugs  

love wombat xxx


----------



## X-raygirl

Aww wombat that was lovely  so very true for each magpie. 
Well I took myself to gp today to hand in my letter to ask them to prescribe my crinone gel and came out with a midwife appointment. Eeek! This is all seeming a bit real now! Lol
Much love to all our magpies. Catch you in 2013!! XxX


----------



## Pixanne

Aw, that was lovely Wombat!

I did go and look On the pg thread but was too scared to post! Don't think I dare until after my 12w scan!

X


----------



## Shellbee

Happy New year Magpies, I'm snuggled on the sofa already in PJs about to watch Arthur Christmas! 

Wombat, that quote is lovely thanks for sharing. Every other day testing I like it! Enjoy you Choc and non alcoholic punch tonight 

Jepa, great news on the Xmas baby cousin! Will be great you being quite close and sure your bubba will be a good playmate! Hope the bloods were ok today 

BJB, hope you got on ok yesterday and had some good news from you blood result  

X-ray girl, wow a midwife appointment well done! 

Pixanne, I'm just the same! Once I get to the 31st and   everything is ok then I will join the due date thread 


Big   to everyone else


----------



## Lucieb2

Hi there to all my lovely magpie friends and nearly happy new year!

I have been reading all your posts over Xmas and thinking of you all.

Jepa,  BJB, Caro and Wombat, yay yay yay for your     So delighted for you ladies, the best Xmas present any of us could wish for, congratulations    
Wombat, loved your quote, who would have thought it but I'm sure the nightmare of IF often makes us stronger, and often brings us closer to our other halves. What a huge comfort and support it is to have all of you wonderful ladies to share the highs and lows though, you have literally kept me sane (ish!)

Pixanne, I have been waiting anxiously for your scan results and am soooo relieved to hear that Frostie is doing well, he must be a little toughie! I'm also feeling completely wiped out, but embracing it as a good sign! xx

Jo, Sunny and Fields, Mrskellyr, Vickyroads and blueegg, so very sorry that this cycle wasn't the one. You are all sounding very strong and positive about moving on and I hope and pray so much that it will be your turn next   Enjoy the NYE celebrations and have a wee drinkie for all of us (that might be a challenge!)

Shellbee, xraygirl and others, I would love to chat with the amazing magpies on another thread, you have all been so brilliant.

AFM, still waiting impatiently for my 7wk scan on wed, Time for me to leave this thread but thank you all again for supporting me, especially while DH was away, and I look forward to catching up with some of the other lucky magpies on the other threads.

Wishing you all a FAB - U - LOUS 2013, love LucieB xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jepa

*Fields* very sorry to hear your outcome   . I wish you all the best in recovering from this sad disappointment and moving on to the healthy happy pregnancy that I'm sure is waiting for you in the future    .

*Wombat* thanks for the great quote!

*AFM* went in for my bloods this morning, everything reeking of de ja vu  . Even had the same lovely slightly nutty nurse taking them who sent me off with beautiful big smile, crossed fingers and patting her tummy! I got the call early this afternoon with the news that they're happy with my numbers now - was 306 today so still low but doubling about every 50 hours which is apparently more important. So a big, big relief  !!! I'm still keeping some notes of realism in there, though - after all the research I've done on low numbers plus my history my miscarriage risk is very much higher than average. But for the time being all is well and there is also plenty of reason to hope that continues!

They booked me in for first scan too, which I was shocked to find out is in *4* (yes *FOUR*!!!) weeks' time. That would make me 9 weeks! No way am I waiting that long, though, it's just not possible  - I've already decided I'm going to splash out on a private scan halfway between now and then to tide me over, as I know I'll go mad otherwise  . I had one with my first pregnancy (miscarriage) because I had to go to China for work and wanted to check it wasn't ectopic or anything like that beforehand and it was £70. I can't think of a better way to spend it, whatever the outcome.

I'm looking forward to seeing magpies in the pregnancy threads, for those who have not been lucky this time around  we will keep you in our hopes and thoughts and send lots of    and  for your next steps  .


----------



## Sharry

Ladies, 

The thread that was started in the pregnancy section will be merged into the relevant BFP group, but your cycle buddy thread will always be here so you keep in touch with all the magpies


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Happy new year magpies!

Can't believe teetotal and staying in tonight first me in a long time. But quite happy to snuggle me and dh!
Thanks for asking shellbee 

Went to local hospital for blood tests yesterday, told today they have lost it and have it got results so had to go to clinic for more progesterone as had run out. Think they are feeling guilty as given me 5 days worth with no charge.
Redone bloods and now awaiting the results which will be Wednesday! 
What a nightmare so still unsure whether its bfp or not!

Enjoy your evenings whatever u decide to do

Bjb x


----------



## Jepa

Hey lovelies, just hopped on to follow up the link to the thread *Shellbee* started and can't seem to find it. Am I going mad already?

*BJB* I will have everything crossed for your bloods outcome   . What a tortorous wait!

Big Happy New Year everybody . I hope 2013 brings all of us our dreams!


----------



## Shellbee

BJB, what a nightmare that they lost your bloods an that you have to wait until Wed now. Good luck and   those results will show a nice increase for you 

Jepa, you are not going mad we should be joining the pre created threads only apparently and the new one I added was merged into that(thread locked) . Post in it was to join the waiting for early scans thread 
Great news in your levels, as far as my research its the increasing that matters so definitely lots to celebrate now and   that continues for you. 4 weeks wait is torture, I would have made the same decision as you also and gone privately if necessarily, will your GP not refer you to EPU for early scan due to IVF and your history? The did mine at 6wks1 day


----------



## Caro101

Happy Happy New Year to All The Amazing Magical Magpies. You are amazing amazing women and i wish nothing less than all you wish and hope for in 2013 and always.

Lots and Lots of Love.


----------



## HavingitAll

Happy New Years Magical Magpies!!!

It has been a most wonderful experience to be included in this thread of strong and incredible women!!!

I have been knackered! With a sinus and throat infection all I can do is laze about. I've been keeping up and now before I can put my thoughts together it seems that our thread is ending!

We have our first midwife appointment on 2 Jan and then our scan on 10th which will be 7 weeks (after complaining that the 18th was way to long to wait!). all wehve so far is 1 blood test! and a POAS! It's all so amazing and surreal. And getting to the 12ww is such a long time!

I'm over on the early scans thread now and I do so hope to keep up with the magical magpies who continue over there, and see others on their new cycle threads.

Wishing the best for all of us in 2013!!!



HavingitAll


----------



## Pixanne

Happy new year ladies. May you only see doubles: magpies, lines on poas and rollover jackpots on the lottery x


----------



## wombat13

Morning magpies

tested again this morning and still pregnant!  Happy, happy New Year 2013!! 

*Pixanne* - loved your "only seeing doubles" comment - made up for feeling like the odd one out last night while all my friends were seeing double for a different reason! 
*BJB * - so sorry to hear about your blood test mess-up  - keeping everything crossed for a good result for you tomorrow hon    xx
*havingitall* - might feel brave enough to join you on the scan thread after OTD! Only two more days, and then it is official - did ever time crawl any slower??!!  
*Caro* - How you doing buddy - OTD for you tomorrow isn't it?  x
*Shellbee* - sorry your thread got closed down already! It was a good idea! x

*Sharry*, quick question - is there a place where this particular group could stay together (and not get swallowed up in a large chat board) _AND_ talk about pregnancy stuff? 

loads of love and wombat hugs to everyone, and a magical magpie 2013 
love wombat xxx


----------



## Jepa

Happy New Year magpies!! Hope everyone had a perfect seeing in of the New Year, whether it was home on the sofa or out painting the town...! You've all been brilliant to cycle with. Thankyou!

I had a lovely mellow but upbeat night out with a few friends last night - food, friends, music and goodwill! Not too late but unfortunately didn't sleep after got home so I'm feeling pretty wrecked at the moment. Planning a nap this afternoon...

*Pixanne* I'm loving the doubles! *Wombat* I did my best impression of seeing double due to other reasons last night (though I'd already made 'I'm the driver' based non-drinking excuses so wasn't really necessary). Didn't fake it at all, but instead just tapped into the lightheadedness that I'm feeling pretty intensely due to pg and the glow from my positive news yesterday!

*Shellbee* good idea! I will ask my Gp. Makes perfect sense as I'm also on medication for another condition which I need to develop a plan to reduce in conjunction with my other healthcare professionals. I really need to have the relative reassurance of a scan before I can go down that less-than-straightforward route. Thanks for the suggestion!

Havingitall well done for talking yours forward. Enjoy your midwife appointment tomorrow - it should help it all start to feel much more real!

*Sharry* I'm going to echo Wombat's question. Is there anywhere we can make a Magpies pg group? If there's nowhere more specific, would it work if we just started a thread in the pregnancy general chat? - there seems to be all sorts of things in there... Thank you, and here's hoping!


----------



## Sharry

Hi ladies 

Happy new year!!!!

Unfortunately you can't get you own thread in the pregnancy area, as we would end up with too many threads if every cycle buddies group split into two threads, one here and one in baby dust.  The pregnancy groups may start off quite big but they soon quieten down   don't forget a few months ago you were new here too but made 'friendships' the same will happen there too. 

All magpies are welcome on this thread, and all we ask is to be respectful to the magpies who were unlucky this time round and keep the detailed pregnancy chat for the babydust areas  

Sharry xx


----------



## wombat13

*Jepa* - you made me laugh with your pg-induced wooziness! Way to go secret-pg!  Hope you had a lovely New Year!

So then, what pg board is everyone going to jump onto next? I'm quite happy to keep chatting here too, but I'm pretty sure I will soon want to be asking and sharing lots of pg stuff! Would be nice to all join the same one, if it works out date-wise 

right, finished cleaning the house (takes ages cos I'm doing everything gingerly! or 'fred-and-ginger-ly', ho ho ho ) so I'm off to roast some chestnuts (NOT on an open fire, sadly! ) and put my feet up and watch some NYD family tv! 
loads of love and 2013 wombat hugs to all 

love wombat x


----------



## X-raygirl

Happy new year lovely ladies. 

So sorry mrsc78 and bjb thinking of you both. 

Hope everyone managed to fool family/friends convincingly at the bells...have to say I struggled with the fibbing and being sober at two fancy dress singing parties one new years eve one new years day, then family dinner tonight. Sure someone must have figured me out but no one said anything so hopefully they'll forget about it for a month or two 

Terrifying myself by watching one born every minute! Eeeek!!

Ok tmi Question....anyone using the crinone v gel? If so anyone been "active" with your dh? I was going to wait till i stopped using the stuff but I've to use the stuff till I'm 12wks......that's a long time away! Lol sorry if this is a pg question sharry but don't feel comfortable asking that in a brand new thread!!

XxX


----------



## Caro101

*HavingItAll ~* Wooooow Midwife appointment great stuff what do they(Midwives) even talk about  .

*BJB ~ * Awwwwww hon' so sorry to hear that it wasn't the news you wanted to hear. But i am liking the word "little". Here's hoping that Friday its all back on track and them hcg levels had just stalled for some reason.

*Shellbee ~* That message at the end of your post brought tears to my eyes. Sooo lovely.

*Mrs. 78 ~* Sooo sorry hon' that you BFP didn't stay with you. Really glad to see you looking at the good side of things. Wishing you nothing less than the very best for your next cycle which i pray is the one that brings you your so deserved precious one.

*Pixanne ~* He he he he he he he i had a right laugh at your question regarding the bum shots ha ha ha ha. The things that IVF brings us to lol. Good luck with GP appointment tomorrow. I too had sooo many questions for the Fertility Nurse except when she called me i forgot them ALL and then shamefully had to email some of them after   . The hospital you will be referred to is it the one you have decided to go and have Frostie? Can you imagine that nickname sticking.

*X ray ~* Hey Lovely. Oh My God i am watching One Born Every Minute. I have always find it funny can't stop laughing. Am i normal ? Oh My God is he really playing with the changing lights when he is supposed to be calling for help ha ha ha ha . 
I am sure you hid it perfectly ha ha ha ha ha. I always use the " i had a bit too much to drink last night" lmao. I am on Crinone Gel as well and i was wondering that too as i got told i need to keep using it untill i am 10 weeks. So emailed the nurses who said it was all good to "have some action" there is nothing to worry about. I had however read several threads about the fact that the cottage cheese that clogs up there is just the residue gel and all the progestorone has already long been absorbed. So people spoke about gently going in and scooping it out every few days in the shower and thats what i have been doing right from the start so planning to have the action after a wash.  .


----------



## X-raygirl

Caro.....I was peeing myself at that guy. I can imagine my dh doing the same and the air being blue....not thro the colour of the pretty lights but from my obscene language directed at him! Pmsl. Having even more of a laughing at the programme after one born!!
Thanks for gel advice. I'd kinda been gently doing that but was really nervous in doing so as af arrived the day after a 'wee clean' last cycle. Totally not related im sure but just made me cautious this time round. And deffo wasn't up for anything with that stuff 'in there' lol thankyou. I'm blushing even typing such things but you girls know what I'm in about. XxX


----------



## Jepa

So sorry *MrsC78*    . So much uncertainty and ups and downs you've been through since your test date, you must be exhausted. I wish you everything for the best next time around   

*BJB* you too   . They must think there is some hope if testing again on Friday and I will be hoping   , but I can understand that at the moment you need to start coming to terms with the worst. It's so hard having a positive and losing it - harder I think than just a straight up negative, but in the long run at least you've learnt a lot about how your body responds to IVF that you can use down the track (remember the first time is a 'practice run' as someone on here wisely said). 

I've also been watching one born. I love it. So want it to be me as do we all. Wierdly I don't find it frightening at all, which means that provided I do ever have the chance to give birth I'll probably have a shocker. I don't care as long as everyone comes out the other end healthy - pain passes!

*Caro* congrats on your official         !!!

And *Wombat* best luck for tomorrow confirming what you already know!

Re the drinking question, I think I'm going to use the 'I'm having an alcohol free January/New Years resolution' card. I'll fill you in on how far that gets me in reality 

I'm planning on making GP appointment tomorrow and trying to organise an earlier scan or even another blood test. I keep worrying about my low initial numbers as the research I did into that shows statistically I'm at very high risk of losing it. I'm staying positive and I know statistics are only what has happened to other people, but I would appreciate reassurance. Gonna poas again tomorrow 

I'd be up for joining an ** page - great idea!


----------



## wombat13

Morning lovely magpies! 

It is an official  for me!!
Time to break out the bananas...
      

Sharry, please can you update me on the front page to a lovely BFP!

Very excited about ringing the clinic later with the good news - don't think they would be too impressed if I rang them now!! 

loads of love and wombat hugs to all; thanks for all your support through every step of this journey!
love wombat xxx


----------



## wombat13

Just seen the other posts...
*MrsC78* - so sorry to hear about your scan and blood test. Loads of magpie luck go with you for April hon x  
*BJB* - gutted for you, but really, really hoping that it is just a blip   hope tomorrow brings better news for you  x
*Havingitall* - wow, a midwife appt seems so... _real_!!  what kind of stuff do they ask you/tell you?! might join you on early scans once i know my date! 
*Shellbee* - numpty!  don't worry hon, it is confusing enough on here sometimes with all the dates flying about, let alone adding 'baby brain' into the mix; it is enough that you were thinking of me! bring on the bananas!  how are you coping with the tiredness? A good friend has already told me to sleep as much as you can, whenever you can - while you can! 
*Pixanne* - enjoy your GP appt today - I've already got a page of questions! let us know how you get on! 
*xraygirl* - laughed at your pg not drinking excuses! Apparently there is a real thing going on at the moment called a 'dryathlon' - a sponsored not drinking month!! I would say you are doing that - but then what do you do when people try to give you sponsorship money?!  I have toyed with the idea of watching 'one born every minute' but not sure I want to scare myself just yet - maybe after the first scan?!! 
*Jepa* - keep up that pma lovely! we will all be sending you lots of lovely sticky vibes! good luck with your poas today    xx

love and wombat hugs 
love wombat xxx


----------



## wombat13

oops, sorry *Caro*, how could I forget my test buddy?! 
Congrats on your official BFP, yay!  will you be going over to early scans?
Just as happy to stay chatting here about general stuff though - magpies forever! 
love wombat xxx


----------



## Shellbee

Wombat, as promised 

Officially congratulations!


----------



## Caro101

*Wombat* ~ It is OFFICIAL               .Congrats my lovely. 
I tried to find the Waiting for Scans but couldn't find clever clogs I am . I know Sharry being the darling she always is will probably put a link for me on here


----------



## Jdean11

Hi everyone

I am very new to this. It seems a very positive forum. I am in desperate need of some positivity  . My signature explains it ll. I had a very low HCG result on the 28/01. The nurse said it was a grey area. I am currently still bleeding/ spotting and my next blood test is Monday. Has anyone else had this??

My fingers and toes hurt from being crossed for so long !!!!


----------



## Sharry

Caro 




Sharry said:


> Waiting for a first scan thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=297382.0
> 
> BFP due July/Aug 2013 http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=299322.0
> 
> Sharry xx


----------



## mrsc75

Wombat Caro and Jepa......... yey!!!!    

come on girls join the early scans thread....

plus I noticed somewhere there is a special thread for groups that have forged lasting friendships we could set something up there for everyone regardless of their results and keep an eye on how people are doing in their next cycles....


----------



## Jepa

Jdean11 your bloods look like mine - my first test was 86 but that was at 14dp3dt (so 17dpo) and went up to 306 4 days later so the clinic said doubling approx every 48 hours so all was fine and they wouldn't do any more test.  Yours are doubling even faster so I think it looks very good! Plus even though the first number was lower it was an earlier test. Yes they worry if the initial result is low, but then they look at the doubling rate and yours is brilliant.
BEst luck for the next test, but it looks very positive for you


----------



## Jepa

Hi MrsC I have joined the early scans group and waiting to see some more familiar names over there too.

Where's this lasting friendships area - it sounds perfect for us!

xx


----------



## Jdean11

Jepa thank you so much!! Nice hearing some1 with a similar HCG. Did you have any spotting around the time your af was due? 

My fingers and toes hurt from being crossed   sticky thoughts to you and your little bean


----------



## mrsc75

hi girls, the thread was here, maybe we could ask to be moved there so we can always pop in?

*Infertility and Fertility Support Forum » General » Chit Chat - Long Term Chat Buddies *

*Jdean* my HCG was at 80 at 14dp 2dt, my clinic didnt repeat the test but my 6 week scan showed us a nicely developing bean with yolk sac and heartbeat, I've had quite a bit of spotting this week too before and after my scan.... and the clinic have told me to try not to worry as its not fresh red blood (sorry if TMI)


----------



## Jdean11

Thank you mrsc75. I am surprised they didn't do your bloods again but I'm glad that it worked out for you and bean!! It's nice to hear success stories and gives me hope.


----------



## Sharry

The thread will be moved to long term chat buddies in a few months time


----------



## HavingitAll

Congrats Wombat and Jepa!    

Bjb we're not counting you out yet.     stay strong  

The midwife filled in a big form about my, my DH and  our family's medical history and gave me a bunch of leaflets. FF and good internet sites r better for info. I'm so in denial. My 7w scan is now booked for 10th. Maybe then it will b real .

Meanwhile one born every minute (my first time to watch it) was a blast. Short (relatively) intense pain and then there's a little person, I"m wishing this for all of us!

Sharry - Thanks re our 'long term link'!

HavingitAll


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Caro and wombat congrats on your bfp's! Well done!

Mrs c sorry

Thank to all for your lovely messages. Think it's defo over but just need someone to say so. So I can move on 

Bjb x


----------



## mrsc75

Jdean, my clinic do bloods on 14dpt and class anything over 40 as a positive and book in for early scans, my first round I was 19 so had to test again and on the second test I was 0 (Chemical).

I know I did worry a lot with 80 hcg especially given my previous chemical because they said they like it to be over 100 but they only re-test if between 5 and 40.  I suppose they have their reasons but it might have helped me worry less leading to 6 week scan.  

thanks sharry xx

im with you on the one born every minute thing Havingitall - its looks a doddle (not!) but its got to be short pain and stress compared to the stress before....


----------



## Jdean11

If I am honest I think I'm just waiting for a chemical because of my levels n the bleeding. We shall see!!   thank you for the encouraging words. Goodluck!!!


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies 

Thank you for all your messages and support over the last few months.

I wish you all and your babies the best for 2013. 

I will still follow all your progress! 

Take care xx


----------



## HavingitAll

bjb - if its definite, I'm terribly sorry and sending you    

HavingitAll


----------



## Shellbee

BJB, just wanted to say I hope your results yesterday gave you answers and you know for sure if its definate or things are ok


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks for all ur kind posts. Hcg dropped to 3 so defo chemical and to stop progesterone injections. AM heartbroken but wasnt meant to be. Have two frosties so hopefully can get another  bfp out of them and one that sticks!

Thank u so much for all your love and support, sorry if ur dreams didnt come true this time  best of luck and a very happy and healthy 9 months to those who found success this time.

Bjb x


----------



## Caro101

BJB ~ Incredibly sorry honey that your BFP did not stay with you this time. Like and agree with your way of thinking. God's time is always the best time. Feeling positive for you that your Frosties will stick when you are ready to have them back. Wishing you lots of luck and happiness it has been absolutley lovely cycling with you. Lots of love.


----------



## HavingitAll

lots of hugs for you bjb    

HavingitAll


----------



## Jepa

Oh *BJB* I'm really sorry  . Big    and so many good wishes for your FET when the time comes    . Look after yourself xxx


----------



## MrsC78

Bjb so sorry, it's so much harder when you get a BFP which ends. I hope you have all the success with you FET  

I'm taking a little break from cycling. I'm going on holiday end of march and hoping to have FET in April. I have my follow up on Thursday and going to see in the mean time if I can request immune test. I hate waiting but a having a holiday to look forward to helps (a little). XX


----------



## wombat13

hello lovely magpies 

Well, after OTD we have had a lovely weekend so far, telling our parents and siblings - seeing everyone so overjoyed is the best feeling ever!  Not telling anyone else until 12 wks though! 
*BJB* - I am so sorry for you hon, it is so cruel. Hope you are doing ok and can find a way forwards, sending you big hugs  xx
*MrsC78* - good idea to have a holiday to plan for and enjoy before you think about going again - while we were in limbo we had an action-packed summer and the time just flew by xx
Pixanne, Caro, Shellbee - how are you guys doing? Hope you are all feeling strong, happy and not sick! 
Hope you are all well - think I might be feeling brave enough now it is 'real' to go and dip a toe into early scans, even though I won't get my date until Monday - very scared though! 
Hope I see some familiar magpie faces over there! 

loads of love and wombat hugs 
love wombat xxx


----------



## HavingitAll

Hiya Wombat - I'm over at early scans, my first scan is on Thurs 10th at 7w0d. There are a few magpies there already but we'll have that link that Sharry mentioned too, just for us. 

DH and I can't wait till our first scan and I can't really focus on anything else.   I'll be back at work in the office from Monday and I am so NOT in the mood.   

The hardest part is that we really don't want to tell anyone except family about our pregnancy for as long as possible as the ramifications will be huge. 

HavingitAll


----------



## wombat13

Hi Havingitall!  
Nice to hear from you, I've put my first tentative post on the early scans thread, eek!  
Oooh, your scan is next week, how exciting! Know what you mean about not being able to focus on anything else - I'm about half as much use at work now as I was before, but fortunately I don't think anyone has noticed!   Definitely NOT in the mood though - doesn't help that by about 1pm I am practically falling asleep over my desk; I'm still waking up at about 3am every night!  
No, we've only told our parents and brothers/sisters because they have been with us every step of the way - no way would I tell anyone else; not until after that 12 wk milestone - then try and stop me!!  
see you over on early scans
love and wombat hugs  
love wombat xx


----------



## Pixanne

BJB, I'm so so sorry. So cruel.  

Wombat, hello missus! How are you doing?

SHARRY, where should I be going now? I've had my first scan at 6w5d and am now waiting for my 12w but I'm too scared to go in the bfp thread!

X


----------



## Caro101

Wombat ~ Hello Lovely lady. Hope you are good all three or four of you  . I am bizarrely great. Apart from the bigger ( much to DH's delight) and very sore boobs and stomach cramps but that don't last very long I don't have much else. I however found this free app that tells you day by day about what's happening what to except and tips such as what foods etc to eat at which point and it says on there that more symptoms start around 6 -8 weeks.   

I did pop over onto waiting for early scans and it was just overwhelming lol. Might brave it and post. The date for my scan 17th honestly feels like decades away.   :-/


----------



## Shellbee

BJB, I'm so sorry lovely that your BFP didn't stick this time    wishing you all the magpie luck for your FET when your ready

Wombat, well done on joining the early scan threat and Caro you too for when you make that first post 

Pixanne, I'm in the same boat as you re threads .. I'm just going to carry on being a stalker on lots of boards! 

Havingitall, hope your scan hurrys up! We haven't announced to anyone except my mum and MIL, not telling anyone else 

Saroly and Nutty if you reading then nutty hope AF showed her face and Saroly hope your still on track to get going soon 

.... Ladies, we had mentioned setting up something on ******** .. Should I set up a secret group and you can PM me your names if you want to be added? Or we can just keep chatting here


----------



## nuttynat1982

I'm still here!!!. 


Think I am gonna be naughty and stay on this board even though I am technically a jumping firecracker now (they're not as friendly )  hope you all don't mind. 

I feel like I have come a long way with you all, plus i want to know how you all get on with your bfp's and future treatment.


AF finally arrived yesterday, am booked in for bloods tomorrow morning and am picking my burserelin up. D/r starts on 25th Jan (Finally), the nurses just had a joke with me on the phone and said "Don't worry, you won't get cancelled this time". 


Am so sorry for the ladies who's bfp turned chemical and also big congrats to wombat. 


Hope we can all stay together on our different journeys xxx


----------



## Pixanne

I'm happy to stay here or do an ** group and will go with the majority.

Nattynat, it'd be an honour to see you through your journey! 

X


----------



## saroly76

Hiya girlies

Yes I'm still around shellbee, nuttynat  I feel the same, I've joined the jan/feb but I just love the magpies too much to feel comfortable lol. If you're all around I definitely keep going on this thread  

I can't believe how time is flying, I said to dp it's still few weeks yet af is due 16th (evening) so due to start injecting 18th fingers crossed that's less than 2 weeks away  

Bjb I'm so sorry  

Xxxx


----------



## Caro101

Happy Sunday Amazing Magpies

*Nuttynat and Saroly* ~ Soo lovely to hear from you. You both are Original Magical Magpies so you belong here with us  Selfish huh.. Would love to be with you ladies through your journeys to your BFPs as you were amazing supports on ours.
Nuttynut soo please AF showed up and all is on track for you to start. 
Saroly ~ So you start 18th woow thats only round the corner although doesnt feel like it for me waiting for first scan on 17th.

*Shellbee ~* Just realised you are nearly 9 weeks preggo?Wooow Only 3 weeks to the long awaited 12 weeks. I like the idea of a private ******** group if everyone else is up for it.

*Wombat ~* Had a right chuckle at " wouldnt tell anyone until the 12 week mark and then try to stop me"   I think you kinda echo how we all feel. I cant wait most importantly to start showing and people noticing  .

*HavingItAll ~* Roll on Thursday. I know that feels like a Lifetime away but tomorrow you will only have 3 sleeps .

*Question: * What did you ladies do or are you doing inbetween BFP and first scan. As in do you keep POAS every so often till scan or just sit tight and wait. I haven't POAS since OTD. Have stopped myself from buying any. Tempted to buy a digital next week with the hope of seeing the 3+ on there. When i did it on OTD it came up 2-3 weeks. But part of me is teling myself stop being crazy and put the pee sticks down.


----------



## HavingitAll

Thanks Caro! 

Those few sleeps will certainly feel like an eternity! AND I have to go back to working in the office too. 

Sorry buy I'm not so keen on ******** in case the security fails - I really can't have any of this 'leak' until we're ready.

The magpie magic has been amazing, and I'm so happy I could be a part of it. I do so want to know what happens to everyone - that we all get our BFPs.

We might be able to land on the moon and all sorts but it seems that just about nothing can be done to help us in the dreaded waits between scans. I don't think POAS help as they can't tell you what you want to know - growth rates. Everyone's hCG levels are so personal, there's such a huge range, POAS can just confuse the situation. I've no POAS in the house and just have to wait for scans - I think we'll get them very regularly! This is so stressful!

HavingitAll


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Caro RE pee sticks, I will confess I did test a few times between OTD and scan but not with clearblue digital, I would advise to stay away from those things just look around here and you will see some threads where its really worried people. If I remember rightly Amy got 2-3 on OTD and then used anther one and got 1-2 (sure it was Amy) and Hopeful_Emma had some problems with then also I'm sure... the 3+ weeks is the least accurate of it all, although i did use one for OTD ... I just used normal clearblue 2 days after OTD then a second one a week after OTD, it was more me panicking than anything else! Yup 9 weeks tomorrow, can't believe it! 

Hi havingitall, I found that work was a welcome distraction to make the days go quicker! Hopefully it will have the same affect for you, I was very tired and just make sure you take plenty of breaks 

Hi Saroly, your wait will soon be over enjoy the time until you start and get ready for the crazy ride!! 

Hi nutty, great news that AF arrived and you can get started, it all feels a bit more real when you bring the drugs home!


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies 
I know I should be over on early scans - but I just love this group too much to stay away! I promise no pg chat though  - except to say that I'm feeling great (albeit with insomnia and very sore boobs!)! 

*Caro* - glad you jumped over too, so we can keep supporting each other through the next stage of waiting! I've got one more poas to do for the clinic tomorrow morning, and then nothing until the scan, whenever that may be, eeek! Don't know how I will feel without seeing those reassuring lines appearing! 
*Pixanne* - glad you are still here hon, I don't trust ******** very much so I think I will just stay on here! Always happy to chat though! I'm fine thanks, got a crazily busy week next week but then I am making a conscious effort to slow down! Hope you and Frostie are OK x
*nuttynat* - yaaay, magpies rule!   glad you are getting started, best of magpie luck to you! x
*saroly* - good luck to you too! x
*Havingitall* - hope going back to work isn't too bad for you tomorrow - I usually find things that you are dreading are never as bad as you fear!  and it should make time go quicker until your scan, which will be very exciting!  x
*Shellbee* - hello lucky mascot!  9 weeks, wow, that time has just flown by (maybe not for you?! ) how you doing? xx

loads of love and wombat hugs to all 
love wombat x


----------



## Caro101

*HavingIt All ~* Tell me about work. Sigh. I went back to work on 28th December . To make things worse, i am a Social Worker in Child Protection. There are two ladies pregnant in my team and so my manager decided that it was not appropriate for pregnant women to be initiating care proceedings on new born babies. So being the genius he is removed these 2 cases from the pregnant women and gave them to me. Eeek and obviously i didnt want to tell him about my cycle and now hopefully will wait till after 12 weeks to tell him i am pregnant. I am hating going to work and dreading it everyday . Roll on 3 months so i can hopefully be treated with some sensitivity. .

Totally agree with you i think there will be plenty scans for reassurance otherwise we will go crazy urrrghhh. I think some more pregnancy symptoms would be incredibly appreciated for reassurance. Envying anyone spending time with their head down the loo at the minute 

*Shellbee~* Thats what i have read as well that they get people into so much worry. I think i'll stay clear and not buy any. God help me i dont go insane before next Thursday.

*Wombat ~* Oh tell me about the sore boobies to the touch looool. I had bad insomnia but since DH has been back been sleeping like a baby right through. Wonder if it might be the sex    . Oh woow i didnt realise come clinics do 2 pee sticks. That'll be so lovely and reasurring for you to see them lines appearing pronto. So curious for your scan too see whether its Fred, Ginger or both. Can't even begin to imagine how much time you must spend wondering..


----------



## nuttynat1982

SHARRY- is there no way the pregnant ladies can do pregnancy threads in here, it doesn't bother me and I like to hear how it is going??


----------



## nuttynat1982

oh yeah and clear blue digital - biggest pile of s#*t ever - I get positive 1-2 weeks from them and am never pregnant - have bloods at the dr's  the same day and my hgc level is always way too low to be pregnant


----------



## Pixanne

Caro, that sounds so stressful. How awful. You must see such horrific things. Re poas, there's no point in doing them now. They detect 25ug of hcg and yours would be way above that. 

Wombat, always lovely to see your cheery posts!

Shelbee, 9w! Wow! I think I'm 8w tomorrow but can never work it out!

Afm, nausea seems to be subsiding which I'm not sure is good at this stage?!

And a rant: my nutty neighbour is still stealing one of my cats. She says she's going in because she likes her mum's cat but she's feeding her and has now said she'll worm her. I've repeatedly asked her to chase her out and not feed her. I don't know what to do. It's dd's cat!

X


----------



## HavingitAll

O Caro - your work sounds so hard! Best of luck, you may do better to tell them earlier than 12w, do you really need to wait?

I'm really hoping I don't fall asleep at my desk, have to run to the loo and be sick or accidentally say something I shouldn't. 

The last few months have been hell at work and the next few will be hard too. My new circumstances and not being able to say anything just make it that much more difficult!

Now for some positive 'wombat' thoughts!

HavingitAll


----------



## X-raygirl

Hey ladies how are we all?
I have been resisting the temptation to pee on sticks as I'm still feeling not so different to pre positive pee sticks :/ but after you lot talking about them im glad i haven't, I'd be stressing about results I'm sure! Our clinic only does pee stick on test day...then nothing till early scan so really starting to get nervous for Friday. But suppose if I'd had bloods done I'd be stressing about them anyway! 
Suppose I am a little tired of late but put that down to lots of work and family nights out. (Actually forgot i was working this weekend too, not a happy bunny when i realised i had to get up!) Also difficult avoiding the wine... My dh is usually always the designated driver when it's his family, lol. 
I might take a peek at the early scan thread, it'll either cure me or kill me! 
Lots of love to my magpie ladies. XxX


----------



## Shellbee

Pixanne think you already are .. They take your EC date usually and add 14 days but as you had FET (think frostie was blast) then take your ET date and add 19 days

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?ac=ivf

This shows you lots of information and will work out from your EC date how far you are, your EC date would have been (if not FET) 22nd November (I think) so you 8wks3days i think today!

My symptoms played disappearing act also I asked and its normal just another thing to drive us insane!

Not sure what to do about the cat, tell her wormed already by vet and too much is dangerous and next time cat is there take DD with you and explain how upset she is about the cat being there so please don't feed it .. Guilt tricks sometimes work!

X-ray girl,  for having to work the weekend, I have to work for the next 18 days straight and I am so going to be asleep at my desk! Hope Friday comes quickly for you

Havingitall, take some biscuits (ginger ones are good for settling stomach) or crackers and keep munching on them helps with sickness

Caro, that must be tough I second havingitall and you should consider telling your boss so you can get a risk assessment done earlier ..

Nutty, that must have been awful with the pee sticks until you knew they always came back positive

Wombat, I love that you think of me as a lucky mascot .. All sounds good for you, I'm excited like Caro to see if Fred, ginger or freger  has made a home


----------



## Jdean11

Hi everyone

Congratulations on all your BFPs!!!

I'm  back at the hospital tomorrow for another blood test but I'm not holding out much hope. Did a clear blue conception test today and its still only saying 1-2  I did one last tues and it said the same. To get to 2-3 your hcg levels should be over 200 which means mine haven't risen. Gutted.     I didn't realise they weren't reliable but my levels have been so low from the start that I'm not holding out much hope. Trying to keep my mind busy by organising my 30th, wish it was working.


----------



## Jepa

*Nuttynat* and *Saroly* so great you're both about to start the ride. Congrats on AF beginning Nuttynat. Wishing you both absolute best outcomes   !!

*Caro *I tested every day for the first week and then s=did a couple more. But just using FR and then cheapies. But yesterday I completely spooked myself (as others have done) by doing a CB digital and ended up wishing I hadn't. I wanted to see 3 + which it 'should' well have shown (I'm 6 weeks today so was nearly 4 weeks from conception). But I've known from the outset that my hcg levels are on the very low end of the scale and those things only deal in averages (plus pee readings ain't renowned for accuracy) so I've managed to finally talk myself back down from the 'oh my god I'm about to miscarry' ledge. My advice wouls be exactly what others have said to me - step away!

*JDean* oh dear, it sounds like you're going through what I went through only with the volume turned up to max  . I can only    that it was just an inaccurate reading and that all is well. I will be thinking of you with your test and sending you lots of  for strength in the waiting and  for the result.

*Wombat* to add my *2* pennies worth into the Fred or Ginger question, I'm going to say I have a strong feeling that you've got Fred *and* Ginger going strong in there! Just a feeling...

*AFM* I've managed to reach a good state this weekend following my freak-out. I've decided that all is well until something goes wrong, and that there's no point worrying that it's over unless it definitely is. Of course I can't magically stop the worry, but I have managed to talk myself back into some pma and started to tentatively have some fun with it again, after all this is what we've all been aiming for! Next week the plan is to throw myself into my work (which needs it!!!) and distract myself as much as possible till the next step.


----------



## Pixanne

Jepa, my clinic said they despair over cb digital and they're totally inaccurate so back away from them!

Jdean, ditto! Don't use cb. They're notoriously unreliable. Some people just have low hcg but are fine. 

Shelbee, I love the link! That means I'm 8w today and am now having a party in my head!

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Well been to st mary's today and had my bloods done, been given my burserelin to replace what I had used so waiting for a phone call later to confirms bloods are all ok to start d/r on 25th.


----------



## Pixanne

A note step closer nuttynat! X


----------



## Carrots12

Helloooooooo Magical Magpies    

How are you all?  So sorry I haven't been on here for a while - I couldn't find the new thread, and was then AWOL over Christmas, but I've finally caught up and its been fabulous to read all the success stories.  WOWIE but this continued to be a lucky thread!!!  Congrats to all of you who got BFPs and to those that didn't acheive their dreams this time massive, massive hugs.   

Nutty Nat and Saroly - I am hoping to start treatment this month and will start d/r day 1 of my cycle, which should be this weekend or just after.  Lets hope the magical magpie luck continues for us too.  

 

xxx


----------



## Jdean11

Sadly for me this cycle is over. Hcg came back at 21. Thank you for your kinds words and support and I will be praying you all get your BFPs. Blowing you all lots of bubbles


----------



## HavingitAll

I'm so sorry Jean    

HavingitAll


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies! 

You have all been making me laugh - *Caro, Shellbee, Jepa * - with the Fred vs Ginger/Fred + Ginger debate! As you can imagine, I spend a disproportionate amount of my time wondering just what/who is going on in there!  
On the one hand, I haven't had any bleeding at all, not even a bit of spotting, which makes it seem likely that they are both still there.... but then again, my stomach is still suspiciously flat, which makes me wonder if there is anything in there at all?!  But then again, there were all those double yolks in the eggs we bought just before Christmas (_siiiign!) _ - so the jury will be out until my early scan, which I have just found out will be on jan 24th, which still seems aaaaages away! 

*Havingitall* - how was your first day back at work? Hope it wasn't too bad for you  One day closer to your scan! x
*Shellbee* - nine weeks today, woo-hooo!!  (hey, he's back! ) Congratulations! I just used CB normal pee sticks, which always gave a good, strong result, and then the two strange cassette things that the clinic gave me for the 'official' tests, which weren't as good but still very strong! you will always be our lucky mascot in my eyes, you were the first in the lucky run that inspired us all! 
*Pixanne* - can't believe your neighbour is 'stealing' your cat!  agree with shellbee that you should go round and have a quiet but firm word with her about how that is really poor form, feeding and therefore enticing away your daughter's pet! And then do this a lot... 

*Jdean* - so sorry to hear it hasn't worked out for you, can only imagine how you must be feeling. Stay strong lovely  x
*Carrots* - helloooo! best of luck for diving back in!  x

And I know I'm biased, but I still think this thread is so much nicer than any other! 

loads of love and wombat hugs 
love wombat x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thank you all so much for your lovely messages.

Defo think we should stay here want to hear about every bodies journeys. Once a magpie always a magpie!

Wombat am defo thinking twins, Fred and ginger dancing around for the next eight months! 

Jdean is such a horrible roller coaster so much hope followed by anger and frustration. Just been there and defo not a good place to be.....am getting over it slowly and will take time. Hope u ok xx

Hey carrots hope. Had fab Xmas and new year xx eek has come round quickly best of luck xx

Pixanne how old is dd. could she write a cute letter to your neighbour about the cat wanting to spend more time there?!! 

Nuttynat sure ur bloods will be fine. Best if luck xx

Jepa must be so hard trying to be excited but cautious too! You will be fine getting back to work will keep you busy hopefully xx

Saroly good luck exciting for something to look forward to in jan. always such a depressing onto with it much going on!

Caro step away ur body should tell u if something's not right. Little one will be snuggling in tight x

Shellbee can't believe how quick it's gone! Certainly for us! Soon be at magical 12 weeks. When's your next scan?

Hello to all the other lovely magpies I missed

Afm actually getting on with it. So nice not to inject every night but my bum if anything is becoming worse probably healing. Decided as put few pounds on want to get excercising again as really missed it whilst been cycling and really helps give me a positive attitude. So went for good walk yesterday but struggleda Bit which was dissappointing but think still getting over the flu a bit. Decided to be all healthy today and made a nice salad. Was really good at work but got home and was feeling sorry for myself as got bad af pains and pigged out. Will try again tomorrow!


----------



## Caro101

*Jdean ~ * Awwww hon' i am sooo sorry that your BFP didnt stay with you this time. I know nothing we say can make that pain go away but you will get stronger and bounce back hard for your next cycle when you are ready. Take good care of each other.  

*BJB ~* Hello honey. Lovely lovely to have you still on here and soo pleased you are making the most of trying to get on with things. Before you know it you will be ready for your next cycle. Are you having FET. I think you are right about the pee sticks. But just realised that i havent POAS since OTD. Made my heart skip a bit but am not going to budge. Not buying any pee sticks.

*Carrots ~* Hellllooooooooooo Stranger lovely to have you back chic. Hope you had a fab christmas. It's just nice that there is a few of you Magpies doing your cycles this Jan/Feb. So looking forward to cheering you on big time.

*Jepa ~* You hit the nail on the head and what you said in your post actually got through to me. So thank you. Have told myslef worrying isnt going to change anything so until something happens i will enjoy these moments and roll with the punches.

*Wombat ~* We can't wait for your scan on the 24th. The big reveal of Fred, Ginger or all 4.  .

*Pixanne ~* Isn't loooovely finding out and being pleasantly suprised that you are further alone than you thought  . I agree with Shellbee (i think it was) about the emotional blackmail on the cat issue. Take DD with you to them and explain that she gets really upset at not being able to feed her and have her home. 

*Nuttynut ~* Roll on 25th honey . Am so sure your bloods would be alright and wil be all systems go. 

*Xray ~* It'll be friday before you know it and you will have an eyeful of your bean and then start worrying about the next thing. I think thats our nature  

*AFM ~* Still not much in the way of symptoms save for boobs that are sore to touch. But nothing else. Oh yes had very bad cramping yesterday and at some point today on and off sometimes worringly but it seems to have gone. Just watching this space.


----------



## Pixanne

Evening girls

Caro, AF type pains are v common - its all the ligaments softening. Don't worry hon!

Carrots, coooooooooeeeeeeeee! Good to see you back. Looking forward to cheering you through your cycle.

Jepa, you're absolutely right. We all need to try and relax.

Bjb, you sound like you're in a good head space. Well, as good as you can be I guess. We'll be here to cheer you on next time hon.

Wombat, I'm sure both Fred and Ginger are tap dancing away in there! How long til your scan?

X-ray, not long to go now!

Afm, thanks for the cat ideas but I've already tried the emotional dd angle 😓 I just don't get it. Why not get your own cat??

Apart from that frustration, dd accidentally body slammed me right on Frostie today! Hope he's okay 😳 No real symptoms anymore which is slightly worrying but I guess they come and go.

Xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Well St Mary's didnt ring, am guessing this is a good sign 

Caro your scan is on my birthday, hope it is lucky for you


----------



## Jepa

*JDean* so sad for you for your loss  . What an ordeal  . Look after yourself gently honey, and best of best luck in your next step - you'll get there.

*Carrots* great that you're just on the precipice of starting again. I'm sure that Magpie luck is going to pursue you relentlessly and knock you up!

*Nuttynat* all systems go! I'm so skeptical about my clinic's admin skills that I'd give a call to double check start date to be sure. V. exciting and ditto goes on the magpie luck as above!

*Pixanne* that cat-thievery sure is low  . Con't believe they didn't even respond to (justified!) emotional blackmail treatment. Maybe it's time to turn those pg hormones on them and give them the full  , show them what they is messing with!

*BJB* sounds like you're really kicking things into gear, good on you! I know how hard it is to bounce back from a chemical  . You'll get there next time, for sure   

I'm so glad this thread is staying alive! I agree with *Wombat*, it's the best!

Well, my pma transplant seems to be helping so far. Still scared, but more balanced - it's good to be actually living this amazing pregnancy, not just tentatively watching it from the sidelines. Really lovely to be surrounded by all the lovely pma on this thread too, and the fears openness too of course. *Caro* I think 'roll with the punches' sums up IF to a tee!


----------



## Pixanne

Weird dreams alert! Last night I dreamt I was Russian and then that I was in Downton which was actually real. Robert Braithwaite's character came to see me and ask me to campaign for and Edith to marry. Edith was actually a secretary where I used to work and I was Lady Mary. I think I'm losing my marbles. So vivid and realistic!


----------



## Carrots12

Hello lovely ladies

I have had no internet all morning - none! - imagine!!!!    I don't mind that it stopped me from working but stopping me from internet shopping of chatting on here was a bit too much for my liking.    

Pixanne - vivid dreams are a common thing in early pregnancy I believe.  They are the one side effect I am always looking out for and one I am looking forward to most.  Hope your little frostie is okay after his big sis body slammed him/her, clearly an early sign of sisterly love that will continue.  

NuttyNat - when do you start your d/r and what other thread are you on?  I am on the Feb/March one as I wasn't sure which to join (majority of my treatment will be in Feb).  They are lovely but not half as chatty, or crazy (in a fabulous way), as you gorgeous girls.

Wombat - your scan will be here before you know it!  I've a definite feeling that Fred and Ginger have both stayed and that you will be having twins... you've had too many 'signs from the Universe'.  

Hello to everyone else.  Its so exciting that you are all coming towards your first scans.  I just hope and   that we all get to the stage where you are eventually.

Did any of you watch the Baby Makers programme on BBC4 last night, which followed four couples though their IVF journey?  It was great to see it from the side of the embryologists but I felt they left out quite what an emotional rollercoaster the treatment is and how heartbreaking the journey to/post treatment is.  But I guess thats because they didn't want it to be too depressing for the viewers.

Lots of love and   to you all.
xxx


----------



## wombat13

Hello magpies!  

Caro - lol, "the big reveal" - def NOT all four, pleeeease, I will explode!  
Pixanne - love your weird dream! I've had a few, but nothing as good as that - I'd love to star in Downton!   My scan is on 24th and it is too long, need help to get through the most agonising wait yet!   Did you get your cat back? x
Jepa - loving your pma, it is definitely right that we try to enjoy this time after waiting so long for it! Of course it is always going to be nerve-wracking and we fear we might 'jinx' it, but it is amazing too! Glad you are feeling brighter, like you say, you have to 'live it' - and love it!   x
Carrots - "signs from the universe"; brilliant!   I hope they are both in there, tap dancing away - as long as it just the two!! Might just be able to cope with that!   I missed that programme, but anything that gets the issue out there a bit more is good! Glad you got your internet back - the horror!!!    

AFM - just weighed myself and I have only put on 4lbs since before Xmas!!   Which, considering I've done zero exercise and some of that could be 1/2/3/4 embies, I don't think is too bad! Have kind of resigned myself to seeing it creep up but I don't want to be a beach ball! (I'm too short to carry this well!!)   

PS - is it wrong to weigh yourself while simultaneously eating hobnobs?!  

loads of love and wombat hugs  
love wombat x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey caro yes fet next time and might be the last not sure i can go through the last two months for a third time, just takes over! 

Wombat just hobnobs your eating for.........five now?!  

Hey carrots sitting at home wondering what to watch when saw your post! Put it straight on catch up. Was a very good programme made me cry lots, maybe bit too raw at the moment. Dh wanted to know why he got room 4 and a grotty mag and not the masturbation room and touch screen tv. His question was doesnt the touch screen get sticky?!!!! Ha ha ! 
Should be more programmes but agree from our point of view and how hard it is!

Pixanne I am still having very strange dreams and sleeping a lot. Kept dreaming about a chap I  Knew at school and haven't seen for bout 20 years but he was still fetching! 

Thanx jepa x

Took myself for a walk today, stage one of getting fit again but my bum is still quite bruised from progesterone injections and got a bit sore. Anyone else had them before and know how long took to heal properly still sore to touch and can feel when I Sit down!
Af started today! Bad stomachs ache just to remind me in case I had forgotten!

Hi to all other magpies I missed 

Bjb xx


----------



## Caro101

*BJB ~* LMAO at dreaming about the chap from school   . Hilarious.. How random. Wishing You Soo much luck Hon' with the frozen ET. This journey is soo tough you can't explain it unless you have been through it. And to go through it again and again is just wrecking but i think the fact that we have gone through it to start shows our strength and desire for what can be. I remember feeling so scared at the thought of having to go through it all again and yet we would probably do it in a heartbeat.

*Wombat ~ *         Weighing yourself and eating hob nobs ha ha ha ha ha. I havent even bothered to step on that scale  

*Carrots~* Not sure how i would cope with no internet   . I didnt watch the Baby Makers yesterday i watched one they did in Ireland i think last year 4 episodes. I will most definitely look it up on iplayer.

*Pixanne ~*    . At that dream lmao ha ha ha ha. I bet tellingn DH he must have given you the side eye ha ha ha.

*Jepa ~* Amazing place to be. I think there will always be an element of fear but that shouldnt stop you enjoying.

*AFM ~* Had such a touching moment today. One of Barristers i work with is so lovely and one day as we sitting for ages in court we started chatting and she was showing off her DD on her phone and then began telling about their journey to having her. 2 failed IVFs, 1 success that ended in Miscarriage, she ended up getting pregnant naturally with DD whilst waiting to start another cycle. Anyway we got talking and i shared our IF. She was soo supportive and kept in touch with me via phone every so often calling me to check how i was and just knowing the right things to say and cheer me on. Today she rung me and wanted to know the outcome of my cycle. She was so pleased for me bless her and then she said " I am expecting my second baby but i didnt want to tell you untill i knew the ouctome of your cycle because i know what its like hearing that someone is pregnant and you are still not". I felt so touched that she felt so sensitive and cared enough about how i felt when my own close family and friends wouldnt have cared. But i guess thats because she has been through the IF journey.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey Carrots 


I'm on the jumping jacks and firecrackers Jan/Feb cycle start d/r on 25th. Although I did have a rant yesterday and told them all I was leaving the thread as not one of them had replied to a single post I had made never even welcomed me. I must have posted 10 times. Had some lovely messages off em today but they ain't my lovely magpies x


----------



## Caro101

Nuttynat~ Ha ha ha Magpies are magical    Me being crazy am thinking you have your birthday next Thursday ( my lucky day) so you can have a toast to the birthday and to big things ( this cycle) knowing its most probably the last drink that will touch your throat in a whiiiiiillllllleeeeee until that wee baby is in your arms.


----------



## Pixanne

Nuttynat, how very dare they! How rude! Well, us magpies are here to cheer you on. 

Caro, side eye hahahahahahaha! That made me laugh!

Wombat, hobnobs are an essential part of a healthy diet with all those oats in them.

Carrots, I didn't see that. I might watch it on catch up though. 

Hello everyone else!

Afm, keep getting an annoying back ache right at the base of my spine where my tail would be. Usually at night after my bum bullet. Do you reckon it's the progesterone?

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Sounds painful pixanne!


Yes it's my birthday next Thursday. Am having a meal out with friends and family on the Friday then going to York overnight on 19th and there will be a few drinks passing my lips cause fingers crossed it will be Xmas 2013 till I can drink again!!


----------



## Carrots12

Good morning ladies.  Happy hump day!

I spent my commute to work writing a loooovely (in my opinion  ) reply to you and before I could press send my phone did something odd and I lost it all.

Pixanne  -  sorry to hear about your pain.    I guess your body is doing all sorts at the moment so the odd ache and pain is to be expected but if its too bad then you should definitely mention it to your clinic.  How long are you on the progesterone for?  Is it until you reach 12 weeks?

NuttyNat - How rude of them not to say hello!  I know what you mean though, its not the same is it?  The Feb/March chat is only on page 11 so far..... us Magpies were all on our second thread by now due to all the chattering we'd been doing.  I vote, if the others don't mind, that we stay and cycle here instead.  Happy birthday for next Thursday.  It sounds like you have a fabulous weekend planned.  Enjoy every delicious mouthful (who sips these days?! lol) of your drinks as hopefully it will be a very long time before you can have another.

Caro - I love how thoughtful your colleague was and that she cared enough to contact you throughout treatment and to find out your result before announcing her own.  Thats really lovely, she sounds like a complete sweetheart.  A good friend at work told me about her 2nd pregnancy (she is aware of our treatment) via an instant chat message system we have.  I was happy she hadn't told me face to face or by waving a scan picture at me but I really wished she'd waited until the end of the day rather than telling me first thing.  As delighted as I am for her it hit a raw nerve and I spent most of my working day crying on and off.

Wombat - Wow, 4lbs is nothing!  I've put on more than that just looking at the coffee and walnut cake that a colleague baked that is calling my name......  Choc hob nobs are definitely part of a healthy diet, just don't get too many crumbs on the scales.

BJB - My DH also laughed at the masturbatorium, he said it sounded like 'Mr Magorium's Wonder Emporium' but instead of toys it was full of dirty movies.  It was definitely a step up from the little room that my DH had to use.

To everyone else, a huge big hello and   heading your way.

AFM - Have had the first signs today that AF could be on her way in the next few days, yay!!  It is almost 8 months since my frosties went for their little sleep and just knowing I am getting closer to them is amaaaaazing!!!

xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Carrots, I found the thread before our thread wasn't very friendly. I went on their first before realising my dates didn't work with theirs but I basically got ignored. Hip hip for magpies!
I'm on cyclogest until 12w and am also now weaning off my progynova.

Ladies, I'm in a tailspin. I stupidly did a test this morning and although it showed positive straight away it was a bit faint for my liking and now I've got myself in a tiz. Help!!!

X


----------



## Caro101

Oh My God Pixanne I am in the same naughty boat as you. Which test did you use? I caved in yesterday and bought the FRER I did the test which came up but the control line is very faint and the other line is very dark. So the test looks like it looked when I first tested 8dpt but then the lines have switched the darker line is now to the right. I got myself into a right panic. Then I googled and it said aparently that's because if your HCG is gotten high it takes the colour fom the control line I don't know. Wish I could pull next Thursday to be today.


----------



## Carrots12

Step away from the pee sticks ladies, you are only going to drive yourselves craaaaaaazy.    Your little embies are snuggling in tight so don't worry yourselves.

Not long now and you'll get to see your little miracles at your scans.   the time goes quickly for you all.

xxx


----------



## Jepa

Omg super quick post to say I just discovered I HAVE A SCAN TODAY!  Just got organised now and am throwing down my lunch b4 heading straight there!!! 
Sooooo excited and terrified!!! Wish me luck...
It's my birthday today so hopefully the best present...   

Will fill in with personals (and an update) this afternoon x


----------



## Caro101

Oh My God Jepa how amazing is that I am so jealous.  That's a fantastic suprise sweets. You will be remembering this birthday for a very Looong time. Everything will be fine hon' you don't need any luck . Can't wait to hear how it feels seeing that flicker of heartbeat. 

Carrots you are right all pee sticks do is drive us mad. Just been feeling like my boobs are less sore than before. I honestly would prefer to spend the day with my head down the toilet, and my boobies hurting like hell.


----------



## debs_33

Well hello my gorgeous magical magpies, sorry i've been a little awol - happy 2013 to you all.

Girls that are cycling this year, please do keep in touch on this thread I'd love to hear how you all get on and offer you all the same support that you gave me.

Jepa how wonderful to have your scan today and happy birthday my lovely  

wombat - hobnobs are great, i'm stuffing down the ginger nut biscuits at the moment   also added on 4lb over the festive break which isn't good so need to start to be a bit more careful I think   hoping all is good with fred and ginger.

caro & pixanne - do carrots and I have to contact the peestick police?   step away, you'll drive yourselves crazy  

carrots & nat & saroly - hope time goes quickly for you and your dream gets closer by the day girlies   

bjb - was really sad to see your chemical, i'm so sorry sweet girl  

I watched that tv programme about IVF and cried my eyes out but I think it's good that it's on the TV.  My DH was the same and felt very let down by a grotty mag on the table   Scan tomorrow - cannot wait! x x x
pixanne - do carrots and I have to contact the peestick police?   step away, you'll drive yourselves crazy  

carrots & nat & saroly - hope time goes quickly for you and your dream gets closer by the day girlies   

bjb - was really sad to see your chemical, i'm so sorry sweet girl  

I watched that tv programme about IVF and cried my eyes out but I think it's good that it's on the TV.  My DH was the same and felt very let down by a grotty mag on the table   Scan tomorrow - cannot wait! x x x x


----------



## Pixanne

Caro, mines the opposite - the test line is really faint and the control line is strong!

I've panicked myself into a corner so have booked a private scan on Friday. £100 but hopefully it'll give me peace of mind! 

X


----------



## Carrots12

Will be money well spent if it stops you from worrying hun.

xxx


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies

Happy birthday Jepa - I hope the scan went well?

I'm still following all your progress, how exciting your getting to your scans now.

I have downloaded the ivf programme and hopefully have time to watch it later. I've seen the start and cant wait to seemy husbands face when he see the ROOM!!!! Ha ha

Afm I'm still in limbo land. My HCG last Friday was still 70 so have another blood test on Monday, I took a pregnancy test yesterday and still showing positive. The suggested two options. 1. Wait for it to hopefully go naturally or 2. Go and have everything cleared out. I've decided to wait and fingers crossed it will all work out and go naturally. I said to the clinc this is the longest non pregnancy ever!  I think I need two cycles before I can do FET so hope it's sorted soon.

C x


----------



## babydreams09

Sorry... Don't mean to crash your thread. I glance into the cycle buddy threads every so often as I'm nosy 

I just wanted to say to pixanne, don't worry at all. At your stage of pregnancy your hcg will be very high and "the hook effect" comes into play with hpts. It happened to me on both pregnancies. I can't remember the details but here's what I posted in my diary at the time:

_Now I have a lesson for other POAS addicts like me. I still have loads of the internet cheapie strips and every so often I test to see the lovely dark line. Well lastnight the line was lighter. I tried another and still lighter. I remembered the same thing happen during my pg with DD so didn't panic. I googled it and it turns out there is something called "The Hook Effect" that causes HPTs to be very faint or even negative with very high HCG levels (usually mid to late first trimester). What happens is (this is my non technical interperetation!) there is something in the HCG that when it reaches a high level saturates the antibodies that bind to HCG in a HPT and produce the coloured line therefore producing a fainter line or no line at all! The solution is to dilute the pee with water. So, I duly diluted mine with half tap water and dipped again - result: a lovely dark line. Crazy!_​

So if you have one more test I bet you if you diluted your pee you'll get a darker line. Could save you £££!

Again, sorry for intruding! Good luck everyone.​


----------



## Pixanne

Baby dreams, thank you so much. I do hope that's what's happened! Scan on Friday should put my mind at rest. X


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

Jepa - A belated happy birthday.  Just wondering how you got on at your scan yesterday lovely?  I hope all went well.

MrsC78 - What a time you are having.  My SIL sadly m/c early in her pregnancy last year and she tested positive for such a long time afterwards.  I hope you don't have to suffer for as long as she did as I think it was so hard to move on mentally whilst her body was still holding on to the hormones.  Big   to you.

Hello and   to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## Caro101

M*r**s.78 ~* Awwwwwww honey. Thinking of you sooo much. Truth be told that is the worst place to be my lovely. You think if you are oing to rip the band aid off just do it quickly. It must be torture for you honey. I agree with the decision you made to let things take a natural course if its meant to be. Hope you are looking after you and treating you special.  

*Pixanne ~* I know it's mission impossible to try and say" don't worry relax" ha ha ha so i guess having a scan to reassure yourself is probably the best way to go. I am driving myself crazy on a new note today. 

*Babydreams ~* Thank you soo much for your advice which was very helpful especially coming from someone who has beautiful bubbas. I stopped worrying about the pee stick and today i have woken up driving myself up the wall because my nipples are nolonger hurting and i am no longer as bloated .

*Jepa ~ * Heeeey Missy hope you had a lovely Birthday and that awesome suprise birthday pressie all went great. Can't wait to hear about it.

*AFM ~* Going crazier by the day. Honest. Woke up today on a whole new low and panic. My nipples have stopped hurting like they were and i am so sure my boobs are nolonger as big as before. DH seems to think that they are still huge and that i have just gotten used to the size. I don't feel as bloated as i felt before. Really wish i could close my eyes and wake up on Thursday morning.


----------



## babydreams09

Caro:  Don't be worried about symptoms coming and going - it's happened to me both times.  I remember posting on the pregnancy section in 2010 that my boobs were no longer sore at about 8/9 weeks and was freaked out.  This time I felt for about a week or two in a row very "unpregnant"  -  I didn't have any feelings of pregnancy at all.  Then nausea kicked in for a couple of weeks (note I had NO symptoms at all in my first pregnancy until I felt her move).  Don't let that stress you out at all.  I'm sure all will be well with your scan.  Also, just wanted to give you    for what you've been through over the past couple of years.  Everyone deserves a BFP but you definitely more than deserve yours.


Ok... that really is it for me!  Don't want to crash your thread... good luck to all of you


----------



## X-raygirl

Hello my ladies, so sorry to hear a few of you are having wobbles.... Where is that magpie positivity!! 
Decided not to try testing any further as pee sticks are for people who don't know they are pregnant. Some of us lucky ladies, myself included, are pregnant so step away ladies and embrace this wonderful symptomless part of pregnancy. Maybe we are wonder mums who will sail through this part of the journey with ease. Maybe it's a thankyou from our bodies for putting up with so much over the last few years and recent months. Who knows. It's ever so difficult tho isn't it. Wobbling myself at times but just read my own advice there....must stay positive!!! Lol
Hoping you'll all survive till scan day and good luck to anyone scanning tomorrow along with me. 5pm right enough it's going to be a looooooong day!
Sorry for lack of personals on my silly phone! 
Much love to you all. XxX


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Jeopardy r Ok hon ? xx

X-ray good luck for tomorrow, excited to hear how its going.

Pixanne sure everything is fine, enjoy seeing little one tomorrow x

Baby dreams ur more than welcome to crash our thread with info helping others, sure the girls will agree more than happy for an honary magpie to join us if they are helping! x

Mrs c so sorry to hear your still waiting, sooooo frustrating. Thinking of you xxxx

Hi to all the other lovely magpies 

Bjb xx
.


----------



## Jepa

Hello lovely ladies, thank you all for the birthday wishes and for looking out for me!

Well, the news is mixed. Or inconclusive. Or suggesting a negative outcome but not definite. Or something - I don't know!!

I had the scan - a private one that my acupuncturist organised for me at the very last minute (while I was on the table no less) becasue I had been unable to contact my GP since last Friday and was loosing faith in her, thus the dash. The 'problem' or 'non-problem' as only time will tell, was that instead of the 6 weeks 2 days it should be, pregnancy was only measuring about 5 weeks 5 days and no heartbeat    . Consultant kept saying things like 'I'm not going to beat around the bush' and then doing what I can only describe as beating around the bush, si I really don't know what it means for us - I know it isn't a standard normal outcome, but it also could potentially all just be small and work out in the end.

Very confusing.

I left there not knowing what to think but with a feeling somehow more positive than what the words he'd been saying would indicate. I think DH really went quite far into it all being over, poor thing, but it's harder to do that when yr body feels like it isn't.

Anyway, this morning we actually had another scan at the EPAU at local hospital as GP came through with the goods while I was at the first one (!!!). It seemed worthwhile to have a second opinion and also, since I wont be staying with that consultant, to have one which would be filed on the same system that we're being seen within. They saw exactly the same thing, but did not seem concerned about it at all, just saying 'we have to wait and see'. So I really, really don't know what to think. All I know for sure is that we currently have a 'pregnancy of uncertain viability' - not what I was hoping to come away with, that's for sure. But not yet game over either.

Doesn't really help that my pg symptoms have lessened over the past 3 days either, eek!

After a good cry, I've decided to try to stick with my 'its not over unless it's definitely over' attitude and it really is helping. I know we will still have to face it when it happens if its inevitable, but we can face it then. In the meantime I'm holding onto some hope and waiting, watching.

*Babydreams* hello honey!! I remember you well from my 1st IVF cycle as a lovely cycle buddy!! Sadly we experienced our chemical pregnancies together  . But looks like you're going great guns at the moment and I'm very happy to hear it. Twins  !! I hope you're well and happy lovely!

*X-raygirl* hoping and everything crossed that your scan today went really really well   

*MrsC78* what a wait! This really has been a long saga for you and I can only imagine you're emotionally, and probably physically too, exhausted. Big    to you.

*Pixanne* oooh that would have freaked me out too!! I'm glad Babydreams stepped on with that incredibly useful info. I'll be bearing it in mind if I crack again and do another test. But I'm pleased for you you've booked a scan anyway. I really feel, even after my inconclusive traipsing around the past 2 days, that the more information, the better, even if that info can't yet be interpreted properly. Caro, I believe you've got one coming up soon too, and I'm sure others as well... Needless to say (but will say it again and again anyway!) best of best magpie luck     

*BJB *I'm guessing that Jeopardy is an autocorrect for me?! I like it ! How you coping honey?


----------



## Sharry

Jepa

At this stage a millimetre difference in measuring can add or take day away so 3days difference is nothing   also many clinics won't scan until 7 weeks as they can't guarantee a heartbeat before then.  Dont worry about lack of symptoms as I never had ANY pregnancy symptoms until labour   so try and stay positive it is still early


----------



## babydreams09

BJB:  Thank you - that's very sweet. I _may _pop on if I have anything useful to share (which really isn't that often  ) x

Jepa: That's right  - we were cycle buddies in Feb/Mar last year  . Re your scan, you're only measuring 3/4 days behind and as Sharry said a millimeter can make a massive difference in scanning. My clinic won't measure until 7 weeks as beforehand you may/may not see the HB and worry unnecessarily. One of my twins was measuring 3 days behind, the other was 2 days behind and my consultant was not worried at all (I was of course). She said that they would only be concerned if there was a difference of 5 or more days as it's still so early. Up until my 12 week scan I googled until my head was so wrecked I couldn't bring myself to read anymore. Anyway, on my 12 week scan one baby was measuring 8 days _ahead_ and the other was 3 days _ahead. _So it just goes to show... a week or two could make all the difference to the size. Hopefully next time you'll see the HB (I know many many women who didn't see HB until 7 weeks) and have a bit more positivity. Good luck x


----------



## hiltra

Hi Jepa

Hope you don't mind me responding....
I think at this early stage you shouldn't stress too much as it is still early stages
We had our 6 week and saw two babies but at our 8 week scan they saw another sac which wasn't detected in the 6 week scan. The didn't see anything in the 3rd sac but they haven't written it off yet saying it was still early (and that is after 8 weeks)
We have to go back on Wednesday to see if there is a third baby or not.

Please keep your spirits up!
I have read so many stories where early scans do not show anything.

Sending you lots of Luck xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Afternoon ladies!

Jepa, I'm with the others on the earliness! It's so hard when it's a game of wait and see but alas you must do just yet.

Caro, I'm pretty much symptomless now, but....

... Afm, scan this morning was lovely. Frostie is measuring 8w4 days and I'm 8w5d so not worrying to much. The scan was much more detailed. So worth paying the £100. Problem is, now I know I can just go and see him whenever I want, I feel this could get expensive!!!

Baby dreams, do stay! You've been very helpful.

Hello to all of you ladies of gorgeousness.

X


----------



## blue egg

girls anyone no what the flare protocol is all about xx


----------



## Jepa

Oh you magpies are gold, thanks so much for the reassurance!

Yes *babydreams*, please do stick around!

*Hiltra* I can't believe you're on tenterhooks waiting to see if you've got triplets!!! That literally is amazing. Thanks for your story, it really helps.

*Pixanne* big congratulations on your fantastic scan result - Little frostie the fighter stutting his gorgeous stuff!

*Blue egg* I'm by no means an expert but my hazy understanding is that the flare protocol is similar to the short protocol in that you don't have a long period of DR with injections, but instead just take the pill for up to a month. When you stop the pill your period shld start and on day 2 of the period the drug Lupron is given at a small dose which I think complements the hormonal release you naturally have on day 2 of your cycle and casues a 'flare' which helps kick start the ovaries into production. The next day they start you on stimms.
I think


----------



## X-raygirl

Evening girlies!!
I am loving the fact that us magpies are so magical we can even find non magpies to come play with us...please stay ....baby dreams  all advice welcome at any stage. That's what magpies do isn't it find something shiny and special and keep it for themselves  you are ours now (when you want to obvs)  

Blue egg... I'm sorry I'm not sure of the details of the flare protocol but someone here will def help you I'm sure

Hiltra...omg! 3 wee baby sacks that's amazing! Roll on Wednesday till you find out. 

Jepa...happy birthday lovely, sorry it didn't have the best of birthday gifts and your still a bit in limbo keeping everything crossed for you.  

Caro...trying to stay positive is so hard on your own which is why all us magpies are doing their bit for you     hang on in there as best you can.....hurry up Thursday!!! 

Pixanne....... Soooo pleased frostie is doing what frostie should, clever little frozen pea  made up for you, not so much made up for your credit card though, I fear it may take a bashing over the next few months!!

Mrs c......   you are so brave it must be exhausting mentally for you, at least you've got your snow babies to look forwards to thawing out. 

I'm all for any magpies cycling here again, it's such a friendly wee place. Especially if you guys aren't finding what you need elsewhere. Magpie love  

Afm..... Had scan tonight and unfortunately looks like its over. I was always going to be gutted if one of our two embies wasn't there but consultant could only find one sac and it looked pretty much...well it was...empty. Sooo he said to call epu on Monday. Now I don't know if I'm being stupid but I'm tempted not to bother and wait a bit longer before contacting them and see what happens over the next couple of weeks, wait to get scan appointment thro for 11-14 wks and see what is seen then? I would rather let things go their natural way if possible.......... More waiting.........   you girls would tell me if I'm being silly, right?

Much love to you all and any I missed. XxX 
Always in my thoughts lovely ladies.


----------



## Toritot

Good evening magpies,

Today we went back to see the consultant for our reviw appointment following out bfn and oh my goodness emotion overload.

We were told the 2 blastocysts they transfwred were not of good quality to make it! Then that the £4000 we paid for dh ssr was unecessary because it was frozen it straight away reduces the quality and that we should have had a fresh sample produced on the day (surgically acquired). Then we were offered an opttion of egg sharing/donating if we want to try again. This would significantly reduce the cost and it would mean we could actually afford to try again. I am so angry, hurt, frustrated, upset and happy all at once its giving me a headache. Happy that we can have another go, but angry about the waste of £4000 for dh's op and also wondering why egg donation was never mentioned before now and also angry that they knew the embryos had little chance of surviving didn't mention it and let me believe I was a bad incubator and had damaged/killed them.

Ok so enough me me me, sorry magpies but you all supported me through my cycle I just wondered on your opinions.

Best wishes 
Torito.


----------



## Pixanne

X Ray girl, sorry to hear your scan didn't go so well. I assume you're still on progesterone? Did they tell you stop it? Maybe wait a week and ask them to scan again?

Toritot, what a roller coaster! I guess they learn from each cycle so you need to be positive and move forward with what they now know. 

Afm, poor dd has a temp so I'm expecting a rough night.

X


----------



## hiltra

X-Ray Girl - I would be tempted to wait a bit longer.
I've read so many stories where the baby has remained hidden - even until fairly late on in the pregnancy.
It may be that the sac is empty but there is always that chance that it may not be. I'd give it a couple more weeks.


Toritot - Sorry to hear about cycle. It is difficult spending out so much money and not getting the result you so desperately want.
Keep your chin up - sending you lots of luck xx


----------



## X-raygirl

Morning girls, 

Toritot....what a position you are in, but at least you know where to go from here. It wouldn't hurt to voice your dissatisfaction with them though. As you said you paid for a service they led you to believe was the right choice and they guided you wrongly(in their opinion) and took your money. Hope you can turn all that negative energy into positive baby making vibes.  

Pixanne....they never told me anything. In fact left pretty much to fend for myself with my photos of the big black hole and the phone number of epu. No advice whatsoever. I think we were both too in shock to ask questions and left without asking any. Consultant basically gave the impression thanks for the positive preg test that was good for our stats, now on your way.  he also never offered any further scans or even bloods and asked if I had anyone at work could rescan me to confirm what he found. Tbh he wasn't very good at the scanning in my opinion and at one point im sure I saw a flicker of something in the sac which is why I'm going to wait it out till my body tells me it's game over, I read last night about so many misdiagnosed m/c that I'm not letting anyone near me for a d&c unless my life depends on it. 
Hope dd didn't keep you up all night and is feeling much better today. 

Love as always to you all.
XxX


----------



## X-raygirl

Thanks hiltra, that's exactly what I was thinking/hoping and going on his poor scanning skills anything is possible!  I'm trying to keep it all positive thoughts just now. 
XxX


----------



## Carrots12

Morning (just!) Magpies  

Hope you are all having lovely weekends.  My DH is off work all weekend, which is a rare treat, so we are spending some quality time together.  Dragged him to see Les Mis yesterday, he said he wouldn't like it but he did.

Xraygirl - Don't give up hope yet, his scanning skills didn't sound great at all.  I would wait a few weeks and if nothing has 'happened' I would ask for another scan.

Toritot - Can you make a complaint at your clinic?  You have followed their incorrect advice and wasted a lot of money in the process.  If it was £400 you could write that off but £4000... that's a lot of money and could have paid for another fresh cycle.

Hiltra - Good luck for your scan on Wed.

Pixanne - I hope dd is feeling better now.

Hello and big   to everyone I have missed.

Soooooo, AF has finally made a full appearance (I thought she was going to mess me about again this month  ) so I can finally FINALLY start d/reg today...... woooooo hoooo!  Only two months later than planned.   I can't wait to get started now and just hope this year is a lucky one and that the Magical Magpie luck rubs off on me.

Enjoy your lazy Sundays.

Lots of love. xxx


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies 
Been awol for a few days catching up with my folks - so lovely to see them all over the moon for us!  
Plus, by the time evening comes I have just been so shattered lately that it is all I can do to crawl under the duvet! Wish I really was a wombat so I could hibernate! 

*Carrots* - I saw Les Mis on Friday; thought it was amazing and the cinema was full, so great atmosphere - everyone stood up and clapped at the end; brilliant!  glad to hear you are finally on your way, here is some magpie luck to get you started   
*Xraygirl* - I am keeping everything crossed for a good outcome for you - if there is one thing this site has taught us all, it is that nothing in this game is certain, and the most amazing miracles can and do happen  
*Pixanne* - hope your dd is better, poor thing! How are you and Frostie doing? Thinking of you x
*Toritot* - that doesn't sound at all fair to me, you should definitely write them a letter of complaint; even if nothing else comes of it it will help your emotions to put it down in writing and to have told them how you feel x
*Jepa* - stay strong lovely; as others have said the measurements are not always exact; sorry you have been left so uncertain but at least you can still look on the bright side! I would keep thinking positive; that can only help, and I will keep everything crossed for you   x PS "Jeopardy" did make me laugh! 
*Caro * - hello scan buddy! Hope you are managing to stay sane(ish!)   don't panic, my symptoms have been coming and going and everyone says that is totally normal - one day my boobs were so sore I couldn't even bear the touch of my top, today they are fine! one day I feel nauseous, then again, today - nothing! try not to stress sweetie, that's not good for either of you! Thursday will be here before you know it (then only one more week for me, woo-hoo!). xx

hope all the other magpies are ok and having a good weekend - so glad this lovely thread is still going x
loads of love and wombat hugs 
love wombat xxx


----------



## Jepa

*X-raygirl* what a difficult and confusing position to be in though honey   . But it sounds like you're taking exactly the best approach - like you say there are so many stories out there of embryos hiding on scans or developing slowly and turning out to be perfectly healthy (I've been googling too!). Here's hoping hoping hoping y've got one of those  .

I can't believe your consultant was so dismissive and useless   ! Still, it seems like they've given you the impression they still consider you a positive for statistics which must mean they also still believe there's hope (and perhaps he doesn't have any confidence in his scanning ability either  !).

It sounds like you can contact the EPAU to arrange a scan if/when you feel like you want to have one. Even if things don't look good to them (  that they do though!) and the were to start suggesting D and C no one can make you have one unless you decide it's the right thing to do, and you'd still have every right to wait it out. I would do the same - ain't no one coming near my insides unless I know for sure it's all over!

I also wanted to ask if you know whether or not you have a tilted or 'retroverted' uterus? I'm sure you've probably read it too, but that can make it really hard to get a good scan image and make for confusion or even misdiagnosis.

*Wombat* great you've had such a lovely time with your folks! I'll bet they're over the moon!! I feel the same way about the end of day duvet crawl (though unfortunately about 1 time out of 2 when I get there I can't manage a wink of sleep all night - soooo tired but no sleeping?! Grrrrr)

*Carrots* woot woot woohoo that you've finally got the all clear to START!!! What a wait it's been... That magpie magic luck (and PMA and support) will be there for you the whole way and    for your impending BFP!

*Pixanne* hope dd is better (and that she at least has her cat soundly home to comfort her!)

*Toritot* you must be   ! If I were you I would definitely consider making a complaint, as Carrots suggested. Or at the very least asking for a proper explanation as to why they advised you to go down a route that they did not believe would give the best outcome (ssr) and did not inform you you were eligible to be an egg sharer from the outset. It sounds as though they need to sort out their communication skills at the very least! And get some respect for patient finances! I think it's a good idea to get them to at least try to properly explain (and perhaps talk about how they can make it up to you!) because although they've undermined your trust they also now have built up knowledge of your body and responses, etc and if you're thinking about changing clinics (are you?) you're balancing the benefit of that against all the negatives you've experienced. Then if you still don't feel like you can trust them you can look further afield if you need to.

*AFM* I've just had a weekend of work, work, work - oddly exactly what I've needed and I've FINALLY got my tax done for last year. Only to fall straight back into my pg insomnia last not and literally not sleep a single wink  . I'd had 3 nights of pretty reasonable sleep before that so I thought I might be in the clear but no. Plus my assistant has cancelled his shift this morning so I'm taking it easy till midday - I'm still in my dressing gown!! And DH brought me breakfast in bed! So feeling dog tired but pampered 

Plus at least I've got 'good' practice at no sleep. I've got a medical condition that means I live with chronic pain which stops me from getting to sleep and then wakes me through the night and so my sleep is bad even when it's good. I figure I'll be well practiced for motherhood 

Omg that painting of Kate Middleton! Makes her look like a middle aged, pudgy, man in drag - what was the artist thinking  !! Or what was his brief - "we're thinking Dustin Hoffman on a bad day" ?? She must be 'so pleased' (    ), considering how lovely she is in real life.


----------



## X-raygirl

Afternoon girls, 

Wombat.... So nice to see you able to share your joy with your family 

Carrots.... It's so lovely that your able to get started! Better late than never, this must be your time for sure, please stay and let us all give you our magpie positivity! 

Jepa... Thanks for your words, I'm kind of struggling today with all the negativity I'm feeling at the moment. I've never been told if if I have a backwards uterus, but here's hoping!! Lol. 

Afm... I've googled till my head explodes and if I'm feeling positive, I read all the lovely stories of 'hidden ' babies and wee miricales happening. Or if I'm feeling bad I look at all the horrific m/c stories ...... And pics, yes people actually put that stuff on the net for all to see 
Prob just a bit more down today as I'm working tonight and I hate Monday overnights! Always so busy! And on with a junior team so it's all on me tonight  at least I get a day in bed tomorrow to wallow if needed! And on the plus side if its busy at least I won't be able to think bad thoughts!  on the look out for my pma, if anyone finds it send it over would you 

   must stay 

Much love XxX


----------



## Caro101

My Lovely Lovely Amazing Magical Magpies

Sorry honies i have been awol for a few days. Have had a terrible migrane attack and have been sooo tired only managing to drag myself into the bath before collapsing into the bed and then staying awake because i can't sleep  

Hope you are all as well as you can be.

*X ~Ray ~* Honey you are absolutley allowed to feel like them. I am just pleased that you do manage to look at the positive possibilities and trust there are there. Would be abnormal not to feel down at some point. I hope work does keep you busy enough not to over think but that they dont work you off your feet. Enjoy a nice day in bed tomorrow. Thinking of you a lot my lovely and wishing you sooo much   for the outcome that we are all praying for for you.

*Jepa~* My lovely  .. Bless your DH breakfast in bed sounds really really lovely. Loove the practice of motherhood. Boy don't we just need it. I have no words for Kate Middleton's pic oh my.. couldnt stop laughing. Surely he must have showed it to others before showcasing it.   

*Wombat ~* Hey Lovelies ( You, Fred, Ginger or You, Fred, Ginger, Fred, and Ginger) . I am just about managing to stay sane (although am sure DH would beg to differ) lol. Time is dragging like crazy. I have kinda buried myself into work this week hopefully that will bring thursday around quicker  .

*AFM ~* Really annoyed with my GP surgery. So i spoke to them last week regarding my prescription for Crinone Gel and whilst i was on the phone i asked about ante natal care. The lady then told me that they had received the referral from my fertility clinic notifying them of the pregnancy and a Community midwife would get in contact to arrange appointment. Anyway heard nothing and i thought let me ring again today. So i rung them after being on hold for 36 minutes (0844 number) i was answered by a very rude receptionist who basically told me i had been misinformed (by one them) and that she was supposed to have booked me in to see GP first and thereafter referral to midwife would be done. Earliest available appointment for me to see GP 2 weeks time. And then referral will be made to Midwife who will obviously be swamped and wont have an appointment for weeks. Just feeling soo annoyed.


----------



## Pixanne

Evening lovelies!

Caro, I think you can self refer to a midwife? Do you know what hospital you want to go to?

X-ray girl, I admire your pma. I reckon go for a scan in a fortnight and see.

Jepa, you never sleep again after having a little one! You constantly listen out!

Carrots, so glad you're on the road. I'm polishing my cheering on Pom poms just for you!

Hello everyone else!

Afm, dd gets a temperature and sore ears every time she teethes. I can see the toothbud under the skin so not too long now. Thank goodness for calpol! 

I'm with you all on the tiredness. I'm napping when dd does but I'm in bed by 9 still then can't sleep because I'm really restless or my back aches or something!

Next door still have my cat!

X


----------



## Jepa

Surprisingly good day today despite being exhausted and headachey. The weight of my tax return being lifted has put me on a bit of a high - it's been lingering there as one of those thankless never-ending tasks for ages and finally I've got the thanks for it (in the form of having got it done and the less welcome accompanying bill, but nothing's perfect!). I'm seeing double by this time of night though! Had a nap earlier this evening, which will hopefully make sleep tonight a bit more attainable  .

*Pixanne* can't believe neighbour still has your cat. Catnapper!! What con be done?? Surely between us wiley magpies we can come up with a retrieval plan

*Caro*   it's so frustrating when people don't do their job properly then won't take responsibility for it and you cop the fallout isn't it!? I hope your area takes self referrals to midwives... If not perhaps you could see if the receptionist can put you on a list for cancellations (if you can come at short notice) and you may be able to get in that way. It always astounds me how long wait for GP can be!

*X-raygirl* I'm so impressed with houw you're handling things. It's just not possible to feel positive all the time and completely okay not too (I think you need to not to sometimes) - your situation is an incredibly difficult one to be in  . I'm thinking of you lots and sending as much virtual pma and magpie luck as possible 

My next scan is now booked for Wednesday morning - originally was recommended to have it today but I wanted to avoid another confusing result if possible. Needless to say I'm    like mad that all goes well and we see that beautiful little heartbeat, but at the moment I'm not chewed up about it and feel as positive as I can.

I also had appointent with my pain management team today and am now booked in for consultation there when I'm 11 weeks to discuss plan for pregnancy management in relation to pain and plan for medication reduction - they decided was best to book me in regardless and I can cancel if I have to, which I appreciate given how long it can take to get an appointment. All these things make it feel more real, which I'm loving.


----------



## X-raygirl

Morning ladies, 
Well... Found my pma  lots of it, work wasn't so bad after all, and I'm now all cosied up in bed for a wee snooze. 

Caro.... Could you get the number for the early pregnancy and refer yourself or get your clinic too? Not sure if that's allowed   worth a try. Hope the headache has done one and left! 

Pixanne.... I'm so annoyed at the cat nappers! Outrageous!! Do you have any proof of ownership? Even your registration at the vet with first dates you maybe attended with her. I'd pop round and see your neighbours again explain you understand that they like/love your cat but that she is yours and your not threatening them but in a weeks time your going to report her stolen to the police and that you'll tell them where she is! Lets get that cat back!! You could be doing without the added stress.

Jepa... That's great about next a scan next week. I'm liking the fact you are able to wait another complete week, should hopefully make everything so much clearer for scans. Everything crossed for you like you wouldn't believe!! Your pma has certainly rubbed off on me.  

Wombat.... And fringer and ginged   hope you are ALL well .

Thank you all for magpie support, love you girls for it, making this ivf journey and beyond so much easier. 
Sleepy time for me XxX


----------



## babydreams09

x-raygirl: Sorry your scan was inclonclusive. You're right to be positive though - anything could happen. I know you've probably googled it to kingdom come at this stage but here is cycle buddies diary from when I was pg with DD. She had an empty sac at 6.5 weeks ... went back at 7+4 and everything was ok... she now has a healthy 2 year old daughter. Keeping everything crossed for you.  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=228087.40

Good luck for your scan on Wednesday Jepa


----------



## X-raygirl

Evening ladies, 

Thanks baby dreams, all stories like this keep me positive a bit longer  makes me think it could still possibly happen. Think I'm now happy playing the waiting game... For today anyway.  

Jepa, good luck tomorrow ill be thinking of you

Also good luck team hiltra... 2 or 3 !?!?!?! Let us know how you do. 

Love to you all  XxX


----------



## Caro101

Hey Gorgeous Ones

*Jepa ~*You couldnt possibly imagine the luck and hope we have for your scan tomorrow    so hard for you that you see that heartbeat tomorrow.

*X ray ~* So jealous how i love an afternoon snooze something about it is just much sweeter than a proper night sleep. Well done hon on finding your pma back. All wil be well my lovely.

*Pixanne ~*    I cant believe next door have your cat still. One of closest friends moved home and after a few days some cat just started visiting their house and because they werent sure whether or not he had eaten they started buying him food. Anyway this cat started frequenting a hell lot more and she got attached to him and named him Bob  and never really bothered to find whose he was. Until i told her about your cat and how its making you feel. She felt so bad and went door to door asking whose cat it was lol wanting to promise the owners that she would carry him back whenever he came to her house. But the owner said they were cool. Amazing how she had never thought of how the owners might feel until i pointed it out. I wonder whether being candid with them would help.

*Hiltra ~* Cant wait to hear if its 3 babies woooow. Bumper harvest for you and DH it will be but i think will be so cute.

*Wombat ~* Hey Hon' . Not long to go now till scan and then we will know for sure. I think we should place some bets on the whole Fred, Ginger, Ginger , Fred ha ha ha ha.

*AFM ~ * Turns out i am unable to self referr to Midwife  . Anyway will wait until next Friday. Very very silly question. Feel free to shoot me   . You know on day of scan should i use my Crinone Gel as i use it in the morning. Just wondering whether it might stop the scan seeing things properly


----------



## Sharry

Just use your crinone as normal


----------



## hiltra

Hi ladies

I hope you are all OK?

We have just had our 9 week scan. The twins are measuring at 9w + 1d which is perfect.

The Consultant still didn't see anything in the third sac so we think it is empty.

So happy that the twins are doing well though - I am getting slightly addicted to these weekly scans!!
xx


----------



## Carrots12

Hello magical magpies!

Hiltra - That is fabulous news that your little twins are doing well.  And must be a relief in a way that there isn't a third - triplets seem such a scary prospect!  Are you all booked in for the 12 week scan now?  Exciting!

Pixanne - Tell your neighbour to give your cat pack of you'll send round the magpies!  Imagine her face if she opened the door to a group of hormonal women demanding she leave your cat alone.  

Wombat - when is your scan?  I am guessing it must be really soon.  Let us know how Fred and Ginger are getting on.

Big hello and hugs to everyone else.  

Thank you for all of you letting me stay for my journey, you ladies really are the best.  I don't feel I belong on either the Jan/Feb or Feb/March threads so am struggling to get involved in their chats.  I feel like a new kid at school who is too scared to make friends with the other kids as they've already got their groups of buddies and I just want to run back to my magical magpies home.

My d/r is going okay.  I had forgotten about the horrible after taste from the spray and the headaches but its all bearable.... which is good seeing as I still have a long way ahead of me still.  Only thing I am worrying about at the moment is all the winter colds doing the rounds - not sure what will happen with my sniffing if I get one.  Am spending my commute to work with a scarf wrapped round my face to avoid any germs, I must look like a right nutter.  

Hope you are all keeping wrapped up nice and warm, its freeeeezing out there.


xxx


----------



## hiltra

Hi Carrots

We have a midwife appointment on 21st January - she will request our 12 week scan then...

Other than that, we will have a 12 week at ARGC anyway I'm assuming.

Sorry to hear you didn't feel welcome in the other group - kids can be so cruel (lol) but it is nice to have you here with us  xxx


----------



## saroly76

Hi carrots 

I so know what you mean with the other threads.  I feel the same and only feel comfortable here.

I was due to start stims on Thursday but my recipient isn't ready so I'm taking norethisterone for 7 days.  Think I should start af a couple of days after so can finally get on with this amazing rollercoaster journey  it's been s long time coming.

How are all my other lovely magpies, I hope you're all well.

Xxxx


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies  
Just wanted to pop on and say I have been thinking of you all, but been keeping a low profile as I have been battling a variety of symptoms!  
couldn't be happier about that tho!

Glad to hear the magpie magic is continuing! Good luck to everyone starting round 2!   

Caro, carrots, xraygirl, thanks for asking after Fred & Ginger, they are making their presence felt! Scan on the 24th, so still over a week - never did time go slower! Really want to know now!  

love and big (extra-warm, brrrr!) wombat hugs to everyone   
love wombat xx


----------



## Jepa

Oooooh, just walked in the door and straight to the computer to share the good news with you lovely magpies!:

Scan today showed one beautiful heartbeat!! So amazing and such a big happy relief! The tiny one is still measuring nearly a week behind (now measuring 6.5), but apparently has grown just the right amount between the scan times and the important thing is is clearly living and everything looks normal. She of he is just doing things on her own timescale, that's all  

Thanks so much for everyone's encouragement and support in the interim. It must have helped DH vicariously too, as both of us went into the scan feeling upbeat when we'd been given no 'official' reason to. I'm so glad we didn't give up on it and haven't wasted the past week stressing and angsting (and even today's outcome had been bad we would have felt just as distressed with or without the lead-up)

*x-raygirl *the lovely consultant told us a story about one IVF pregnancy he monitored who measured just over 2 weeks behind for her entire pregnancy and baby was born perfectly healthy!

*Carrots* and *Saroly* and others cycling again, you've already got your dedicated gang here, and we'll be hanging of every development in your tx, cheering you on to get your only a little bit delayed Magpie BFPs! 

*Carrots*   at the image of us all swarming Pixanne's neighbour's house! Operation cat retrieval here we come!!

*Wombat *I'm sorry/happy to hear you're having symptoms!! Hope you feel better but just bad enough to be reassured... heh heh

*Hiltra* SUCH great news that your twins are doing well  and, cute as they inarguably are, you're avoiding big risks of complications in not having triplets  . What I'm curious to know is which emby split, since one of them had to to make 3 sacs? I'm assuming you're having fraternal twins but would they know from the scan already if they were identical instead?

*Caro* I'm now joining you on the longer than i'd prefer wait to see the midwife. I'm booked in to see m y GP (she wasn't keen to refer me last time as I was waiting on scan result) but earliest I can see her is next Thursday. Not sure how long the midwife wait will be after that and I'm going to be under consultant care too because of my other problems. When I was pg last time I'd already seen the consultant twice by 8 weeks. This time I won't even be making it official with my midwife till nearly 9!

After today I don't mind though - I'm sure they'll sort me out eventually! I'm just very very happy!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi everyone!


Carrots I had the same thing on the jan/feb board and when I did post I was ignored lol!


Start my d/r a week on Friday so nearly there! Tomorrow is my birthday so am gonna enjoy my last weekend with alcohol 

Jepa glad they found a heart beat today!! Just think that we all grow and develop differently so surely no pregnancy is the same x


----------



## Pixanne

Hello magpies

How are you all? Lovely to see so much chatter.

Jepa, what great news! Im really pleased for you.

Nuttynat, hello! Enjoy your last boozy weekend. No more for a loooong time!

Saroly, Lordy your recipient needs to hurry up! Doesn't she know the hen is ready to go?

X-ray girl, how you doing?

Carrots, I think that's the best idea yet!

Wombat, your scan wait seems to be taking forever!!! I hope Fringer are okay.

Caro, did you manage to get a sooner appointment?

Hiltra, fab scan result!!!

Afm, a challenging day! Dd is almost 16 months and finds the whole concept of no and mummy getting cross hilarious. I was trying to persuade her that hanging off a heavy picture frame isn't a good idea but she thinks it's all a good joke. Where is Mary Poppins when I need her? Not my proudest parenting moment! 

I'm meeting my midwife for the first time tomorrow! YIPPEEE!

X


----------



## Caro101

Ohhhhhh *Jepa ~* I am soooooo sooo pleased for you my lovely. That is absolutley fantastic news oh my god. I guess a mother's instict is always right. You never panicked right from the get go and thats coz you knew your little was perfectly okay. Woow. So incredibly pleased for you. I will be under Consultant Care as well due to other problems ha ha ha. I have appointment with my Consultant on Monday and will hear what she wants to do whether join my ante natal care with her hospital or what.

*Hiltra ~* That is fantastic news my God. Perfect little pair your twins are. I am guessing you will have a lot more scans on the nhs as well due to a multiple pregnancy hey. Them two will proabably have mastered the art of posing by the time they are born 

*Sharry ~* Thank you so much for the advise. Believe it or not was completely lost as to what to do. 

*Carrots ~* Hey Lovely Hen tell me about DR. He he he he.. hope you are drinking lots of water. I found it helped keep the headaches better. Laughed so hard at your new kid in school and scarf over face to prevent germs lmao..

*Saroly ~* Hey Hon' oh well just a few more days till you are on the rollercoster. Pomp pomps polished for you and *Nuttynat.* We all got our cheerleading mini skirts nice ironed too 

*Wombat ~* Hey Mommy  

*Nuttynat ~* Happy Happy Birthday Chic. Have a blast tomorrow and the weekend knowing come week friday you are onto the fun and games and probably wont have a drink pass your lips for a long time .

*Pixanne ~* I know its not funny but had to chuckle at DD swinging off the frame  . Its kinda cute isnt it yet part of you wants her to have a sense of guidance and boundaries lol. Havent got an appointment yet now just patiently (not) waiting for next friday he he he he. Love Carrots Cat Retrieval idea lool. We wouldnt even need to say much would we. Just knock and then say 2 we've come to get Madeline's cat    lmao. Just the look on our hormone ravaged faces would be enough ha ha ha ha.

*AFM ~* Long awaited scan tomorrow morning  . Tummy all knotted up with a mixture of fear, anxiety and excitement.


----------



## nettya

Long time no speak but I've been watching your progress from the early days of the Magpies (seems like a long time ago now). I'm so so chuffed to hear your news Wombat - you kept us smiling back when you were ages from your cycle and now look at you mummy to be! Caro and Pixanne - I'm so glad to see that you're safely on your way and NuttyNat - good luck with your cycle. Hi and huge congrats to Shelbee and Amy if you are still lurking here. Love and babydust to the rest of you xx 

I'm through the other side of mourning what should have been from our failed cycle in Nov/Dec and am now on a super healthy diet and supplement programme from my nutritionist as we prep for our very last DE cycle in May / June this year. 

Once a magpie, always a magpie
Nettya
xx



Nettya


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi nettya.

I still read now and again.

Hope you are ok my love. I'm just over 10 weeks now. Had scan Tuesday baby moving and all sorts  got my 12 week scan 2 weeks today x


----------



## Shellbee

Hello my lovely magpies 

I'm so sorry I have been AWOL for over a week, its absolutely crazy at work and all I seem to so is get out of bed go to work and fall back into bed when I get hope (lucky if not there for 7 and home again for about 9 althoughast night was 7-midnight!) just hopin my bumpy is ok 

I have been reading but a quick catch up 

Jepa, that is absolutely wonderful news I am so very pleased your bean is ok

Hiltra, great news on the twins weekly scans sounds amazing! 

Nuttynat, happy birthday   your a magpie and belong here we will luck after you .. Can't believe nobody responded tho! 

Caro, looking forward to hearing your news later today 

Saroly, what a pain for another delay but at least just a few days hey .. You'll be telling us about that BFP with nutty and carrots soon enough  

Pixanne, hope the appointment goes ok and I'm sorry but I had to laugh at your little monkey swingin from a picture frame! I still haven't had my midwife appointment so naffed off about that, referral sent 6 weeks ago by GP they got me a 12wk scan book but no midwife appointment, they said it would take a bit longer (2weeks max) to book me in ... Still nothing so phoned last week they can't find my referral so did a self referral an someone would call me the next day with an appointment and nothing 1 week later and nothing ... Fills me with great confidence 


Wombat, so pleased Fred and ginger are making themselves known everyone says its worse with twins! Not long till you know if it is and get your scan .. Even to me it seems you have been waiting ages god knows how you must feel (apart from sick!) 

X-ray girl, what a tough thing for you to go through, think you are right to wait a bit longer and see   its his scanning skills did you have internal scan? Can't remember who said but retroverted womb can affect what you see on scans and the scan differently to account for it (even when I had my monitoring scans they did and explained there is a technique to ensure they can see perhaps your doctors missed this part of training! 

Hi Nettya good to hear from you ... Will be storing up the magpie luck for when you start so we can see your much deserved BFP  

Will catch up again as soon as I can, I more week of crazy work then I'm taking a holiday!


----------



## Shellbee

Amy sorry missed you out! Good news on the scan, you see so much now don't you


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi shell

Hope you are well. I'm starting to feel normal again although tiredness is still getting me. 

Only 2 weeks today to scan


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies 
So glad to see lots of good news and positive new beginnings on here! You are right nettya - once a magpie...! 

*Jepa* - woo-hooo! That's fantastic news, just what we were all praying for for you!   
You must be so relieved - well done for staying calm and positive, I am sure that helped! xx
*nuttynat* - enjoy your birthday, make the most of those final drinks, lol! 
*Pixanne* - I know, tell me about it, it's the longest wait EVER!!  one more week to go, and then we will _finally_ know whether it is Fred or Ginger or Fringer making themselves at home in there! Is your cat back yet? You should go round and tell them they should be ashamed of themselves, stealing a little girl's cat!  Had to laugh at the "anti-Poppins" day you had, hope she's calmed down! 
*Caro* - how was your scan hon? Am very jealous that you are a week ahead of me!  Looking forward to hearing your news. Awww, you brought a little tear to my eye when I read those words - "mommy". Ohhh, there I go again...  xx
*nettya* - thank you for your lovely words too, and welcome back to the magpies! I was always glad when I could make someone smile, and I'm so glad the magpie luck rubbed off on me at last!  Great news that you are getting ready to go again in May, that is the spirit - dust yourself off and it wil be here before you know it  xx
*amy* - congrats on your scan!
*Shellbee* - helloooo! Glad you are still here mascot! Yes, it does seem to be taking ages - I am getting massive 'scanxiety' now and just can't wait to see that little heartbeat(s) to reassure me that this is all real! Otherwise I'm just feeling disgustingly nauseous (like sea sickness, bleeeurgh!) for nothing!  Hope you manage to slow down a bit, and that you get your holiday! xx

AFM, just praying I don't get snowed in at work tomorrow - I've got a busy weekend of curling up by the fire watching old films and eating toast planned! 
loads of love and extra-warm wombat hugs to all 
love wombat xx


----------



## Carrots12

Good afternoon Magpies, how are you all doing today?

NuttyNat - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!    Have a fabulous weekend celebrating and drinking wine (mmmm wine....) before you get back on the treatment rollercoaster.

Jepa - Waaaahoooooooooooo!!!!    So glad that your second scan went well and that you got to see your little bean.  The man that scanned you before was quite clearly an idiot!

Wombat - I cannot believe you have to wait so long for your scan.  I am getting impatient to find out if its Fred, Ginger of Fringer so can't imagine how you are feeling (other than disgustingly nauseous - poor you!).  It will be worth the wait I know it.

Nettya - Howdy hun, how are you?  We've missed you.    Its great that you have a plan for the next few months and that you are giving it one last shot.  I have everything crossed that the final try is the one that works for you.

Caro - How did your scan go today?

Shellbe - Sorry to read that work is so crazy, the buggers!  Enjoy your well deserved holiday when it comes around, are you going anywhere nice or just chilling at home?

Amy - Really glad to hear that your scan went well and that your little one is doing well.

Pixanne - your DD sounds like such a cutie.  I love it when kids are cheeky, but I am saying this as someone who is not a Mum.... I am sure as a mother I would be pulling my hair out!  At least you know she is feeling better now.  

Saroly - How frustrating for you that your recipient isn't ready.  Fingers crossed you can get going next week.

I think thats everyone.  Sorry sorry sorry if I have missed anyone.

Its amazing to think you will all be 12 weeks pregnant soon - wow, what a milestone to get to!  It seems to have flown by to me but I'm sure you will all think differently.  I can only hope and pray that the rest of us get to where you are.

AFM - The sniffing appears to be making me a teeny tiny bit mardy..... and my poor DH is getting the brunt of it.  Well, I am blaming the spray but maybe I am just a grumpy   at the moment for no reason?!  I thought I was okay last time but maybe I just have a sugar coated memory of what I was like?  Am hoping the grumpiness wears off of is going to be a veeery long few weeks.

Lots of love to you all.  

xxx


----------



## Jepa

Oh no, I'm bleeding 

Well spotting really - very dark brown but a fair amount of it.  But this is exactly what happened with my last miscarriage.  Help!!!


----------



## Carrots12

Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!     Don't panic too much as I am sure its fairly normal.  Can you call your clinic and see what they advise?

In the meantime, get your feet up and try not to worry (which I realise is a ridiculous statement to make).

xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Jepa, try not to panic. Call your EPU for assessment. Remember what happened with me and Frostie. In the meantime, put your feet up and rest.

Carrots, grumping is a normal side effect and your dh will just have to put up with it! 

Nettya, lovely to see you back! We've missed you. Glad you have a plan in place.

Caro, how was your scan?

Shelbee, I guess the one good thing about work being busy is the time must be flying until your 12w scan?

Amy, was it a private scan you went for? Glad it went well.

Hello to everyone else!

Afm, nearly snowed in and concerned our Tesco delivery won't come and the cupboards are bare!! Looking forward to taking dd out to play in the snow after lunch. 

A bit concerned all my symptoms have completely disappeared - even the tiredness - but I'll just have to wait and see.

Met my midwife yesterday. She's very nice but I got quite tearful telling her all about the bad time I had when I had dd and all the mistakes the hospital made. 

X


----------



## hiltra

Hi Ladies

Hope you're all OK - the snow has certainly set it!
Luckily i'm nice and cosy at home - didn't fancy the commute into London this morning!

Jepa - Don't panic - I believe it is quite common to get spotting. Just try to relax and seek some advice from the professionals xxx

I'm debating whether to go for another scan on Wednesday. They are asking me and my sister in law to go weekly but it is so expensive and we are struggling!
The twins have been absolutely fine every week so i'm debating whether to hold out for two weeks. It is so frustrating...
At the same time, I'm wondering whether I can actually last two weeks - addicted.com!

Another addiction of mine is OBEM - never watched it before now and OMG - emotional!  xx


----------



## Caro101

Hey Gorgeous Magpies

Hope you are all nicely snuggled in warm and cozy as you should. Sorry didnt get a chance to post yesterday i was soo exhausted and just about managed to bath and crash.

*Jepa ~* Relax my lovely. That bean aint going nowhere. Hard as it is get your pma back on and relax whilst remembering the panic Pixanne had with Frostie who wasnt phased at all with the bleeds.

*Pixanne ~* I have read somewhere that some people's symptoms will go away after 12 weeks whilst others go much sooner or later. Enjoy being symptom free as am sure that allows you to play a lot with DD. Any movement on the cat theft situation  .

*Wombat ~ * Roll on Thursday we need to end this Fred and Ginger saga lol and know who we are dealing with ha ha ha.

*AFM ~* Scan yesterday went very well. Heartbeat and measurements were fine. It does feel a bit more real although still feels dreamy. DH was so chuffed bless him.


----------



## Shellbee

Evening ladies 

Hope you are all home safe and not stuck in snow 

Jepa, hope you relaxing lovely, dark brown is old blood and even some red is normal, have you phoned EPU not because there is anything to worry about but just to put your mind at rest 

Pixanne, symptoms start to go from 9/10 weeks and is completely normal .. My sickness is so much better now, boobs less sore .. So you absolutely fine and on track 

Caro, great news on the scan! It's amazing isn't it how it suddenly hits you you growing a new life and you really are a mummy! 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Jepa

Dear awesome magpies,

Thanks for being right  ! I called the scan place and they said I'd better come in. So we drove over in the snow, had the scan, and all is well!!! Still measuring almost a week small but HB is still there (yaaaaay an phew!)! 

They could see clearly the place where the bleed had come from and said I have she'd some womb lining - nothing to worry about unless it gets out of control.

I've also had period like pains and cramps and a dull pulling ache like at the beginning of a heavy period so I'm taking things super easy atm and hoping things mellow out of their own accord soon. I'm also exhausted (!!!) so early night tonight!

*Caro* so so so pleased your scan went well    . It is amazing to actually be seeing something all of a sudden when normally it's all just so mysterious inside your body. I think it's really helpful for partners too, as we're living it all the time but for them it's pretty abstract until they suddenly can look at what's going on.

*Hiltra* what's the main reason they're wanting you to go in so often? Ultimately it's your call so if you feel it's too much then I'd just make the appointments further apart - you could always split the difference and go every week and half instead of 1 or 2...?

*Pixanne*its much better that your midwife knows how you feel and what your experiences have been as they can take it into account. Also probably good for you to come up now against some of your fears after having a bad experience then so that you can face them early and hopefully keep things less complicated later on.  to you

*Carrots* you've every reason to be a bit grumpy!!! Most mere mortals don't have to put up with a fraction of the  that tx brings, plus you're loaded to the eyeballs with hormones - body and mind don't stand a chance! I say go wild with the sniffing if you have too - everyone has to unleash some steam every now and then! Just try to give DH a bit if warning when it comes on if you can, and make sure he understands where it's coming from, especially if you are moodier than you were last time and he may be expecting things to be the same!

*Wombat* hope you managed to get home after work today and queue film marathon!


----------



## Shellbee

Great news Jepa so glad your little bean is still going strong and that you know the reason for the bleed 

Hello everyone else, have a fabulous weekend


----------



## Carrots12

Morning magical magpies

Jepa - phew!  I am so glad all is alright with your little bean, that must have been scary for you.

Caro - so glad your scan went week.  I can only imagine how magical it is to see the heartbeat on screen.  I hope the wait for your next scan goes quickly for you.

Hiltra - wow, a scan a week sounds like loads but I bet if you missed a week you would worry and miss seeing them.  Do they just require this up until 12 weeks?

Shellbee - I hope you get to relax this weekend after your busy week at work.

Hello and   to everyone else.

AFM - the sniffing is still going okay and luckily my moods seem to have levelled out... well, for the time being.  I have my first scan on 28th and then, provided all okay, I will start on the prognova which I am not looking forward to after Pixanne's experience on it.

Enjoy your weekends in the snow.  DH is working most of the weekend so I am hermitting on my own.  Think some cheesy movies and some macaron baking is called for.

Lots of love to you all.
xxx


----------



## HavingitAll

Hello Magpies!

I've had a super busy week at work, well quite normal actually, but gosh is this hard now! It's taking me a little while to catch up with all our posts as I couldn't look at FF for days (addict!) so I'm just going to hit some highlights and then sleep the rest of the day! the snow is so pretty. I just had to read about us magpies first is all lol.

Jepa - how scary! I'm so pleased for you that all's OK    

Caro - I so want to know how your scan went ... fingers crossed!  

Wombat - Our next scan is 24th too! We'll be 7w6d then. Sooo difficult to wait to see our little peanut again!   

Hiltra - the cost factor is hard.   We got the bill for our first scan at 5w6d, £135! But since our consultant has seen us all the way from our first IVF appointment, and he even did ET we'll continue. He also wrote a lovely letter to us and our GP saying he was "delighted" to confirm our pregnancy with a heartbeat. And honestly the look on his face when he found the little HB was magic. We figure we just pay the bill. With me off alcohol and DH having much much less     we figure we've been saving quite a few quid a week for a a long while now! Although that doesn't come anywhere near covering the costs of IVF!  

Shellbee - how you can work so hard? It's really knocking me around. 10-12 hr days were normal and now even 8hrs is killing me! how do you do it 

AFM: a bit of MS. Can't wait for our next scan on 24th. We've heard nothing at all from the midwife about our NHS appointments yet!  

love to all the magical magpies  

HavingitAll


----------



## Caro101

*HavingItAll~* Hello hen how are you. I know exactly what you mean i am struggling a lot of work just about managing. Awww you must have missed a post that posted yesterday. Thanks for asking scan went very well. All was as it should be little bean. I didnt realise you and i were on the exact same dates ust realised when you said your next scan is at 7weeks 6 days on 24th. So exciting. Thats exactly what i will be on Thursday too. Not sure how thats happened though as you had EC before me right? Was battling with myself whether to have a private scan maybe at 10 weeks or so and then i was thinking again would there be much to see should we just wait till 12 week scan? But i think you are right the money we are saving by me not drinking and girls nights out is a lot and can go towards a scan as and when he he he he.

*Carrots ~* Had a right laugh at your comment " moods have levelled out for the time being anyway"   . Stop over thinking that ahead and worrrying about Prognova remember everyone responds very differently and besides Pixanne got her BFP so not all bad huh

*Shellbee~* Hello Momma Shellbee. Lovely to hear from you. Hope you are having a fab weekend too. Oh My your post actually hit me too " you are really a mummy" Sooo surreal and very dreamy.

*Jepa ~* Told ya that little bean aint going nowhere lovie. So glad you were able to get the reassurance soo quickly. Awesome stuff.

*AFM ~* Did my referral to the hospital i would like to go to have my baby even though it is soooo far away at 13 miles away but right across the other side of London eeek  . Doesn't mean anything i dont think as i haven't even been referred yet to my Community midwife but i feel like i did something useful towards that direction  .

Hope you all gorgeous Magpies have enjoyed being nicely snuggled in doors.


----------



## Sharry

Ladies can I remind you to keep all pregnancy chat to a minimum


----------



## Carrots12

Hi Sharry

Is it possible to move us over to the long term chat buddies so the girls can talk about their pregnancies?  It's natural they want to talk about them and I know the others still having treatment (me for one) or who sadly got bfn's like to know how they are getting on.

xxx


----------



## Sharry

We move the threads after about 3months after the last tester, if I move it over just now some people will lose access to the thread as you need a certain post count to get to read/post in long term chat buddies.  Yes it is natural that lucky ladies want to chat about pregnancy which is why we have the baby dust section, all I ask is that pregnancy chat is miminal and brief in this section as some ladies who were not so fortunate this cycle are still reading and some are cycling again and still posting here looking for magpie support  

Sharry xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

I don't mind the pregnancy chat  and I'm cycling again x


----------



## Sharry

But unfortunately it does upset some people, some who are not brave enough to say it in public.

It is also in the site guidelines that pregnancy chat should be kept for the baby dust section.

Sharry xx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi Sharry

I totally understand, thanks so much.

X

Hey Nuttynat

How were your birthday celebrations?  And how was the wine?

xxx


----------



## may2

Hello Magpies!
Happy to Sunday to you all!

I have been reading and following every ones progress and I am delighted to read about all the BFP.
Hope all the pg ladies are doing well and keeping warm! Please enjoy the remaining part of your pg! I know I enjoyed my bump and missed it at the end but DS was a better substitute

To all those that didn't get a BFP last year- this is our year!!!

Afm- review appointment was very emotion, explanations were given. The consultant apologised for the stress and botched ET. It didn't make the pain any less but it was good to know that they accepted their mistake.
We have a mock transfer booked for 1/2/13 which the clinic are doing for free. Then FEt will be book after that.

Hope you lovely ladies don't mind having me here.
May


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

May, of course we want you here! Glad to hear your fu went well.

Carrots, how are the mood swings today? Is dh hiding behind a sofa?

Nuttynat, how's your head? I hope it's very sore as you won't be drinking for a while!

Hello havingitall, Jepa, shelbee and everyone else!

Afm, Urgh I had to ironing today. Life is just too short to iron! Dd still isn't 100% and her temp is higher in one ear than the other so I suspect an ear infection.

My pg symptoms are still AWOL so I hope frosties alright!

Who's watching call the midwife tonight?

X


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hi girls hope your all well, well I can see you are, have been reading but not posting.

I also don't mind hearing about your progress....but understand Sharry x

Follow up booked for 31st see what they have to say....can't decide when to go for fet yet....but booked lots of exciting holidays and making plans for this year. Guess my way of coping!

Can't believe how quick you have moved on and shellbee 12 weeks! Eek!

May am with you this year has got to be our time! Have you decided when your going again?

Happy Sunday all unfortunately cant bring myself to watch midwife stuff so doi instead!

Got to see if snow comes tonight got to get train early morning!

Bjb xx


----------



## wombat13

Hello everyone  
Well, we finally made it through the loooooong wait and have our first scan tomorrow! (when I will be 8 weeks!!)
Both really excited and also really nervous - had a horrible dream last night that they scanned me & said "there's been a mistake, you're not pregnant at all!"  
Just want to see the little heartbeat(s) now!!
Please wish us luck for tomorrow afternoon!
Love and wombat hugs  
Love wombat xx


----------



## Shellbee

Lots of luck wombat, I'm sure you will be fine and see a lovely heartbeat or heartbeats ... I'm so looking forward to see who you have! I'm still voting Fred and ginger x


----------



## lisasimon1

hi sharry 

how many times do you have to post ? 

and i agree that im one that dosnt mine reading all the success even tho i did for a short time but i still read but not much of a poster as i get abit adicted lol 

but congrats all you lovely ladies and i second whoever said this is our year to all get very sticky beans      xx


----------



## Sharry

I am not sure of the actual count, but most of you that are okay which is why we leave it here for few months to check that it is still used and give everybody a chance to get enough post to access long term chat buddies.  
I know most people don't mind the pregnancy chat but some people do although they won't say that publicly on the thread.

Sharry xx


----------



## lisasimon1

I totally understand that and all of this affects people in different way  

well i do hope that everyone gets their long deserved bfp this year and i wish all the ladies that are pg a very healthy 9 months  

xx


----------



## Carrots12

Morning Magpies

Just a quick one to wish Wombat lots of luck today for the scan - so excited for you hun!  Today you finally get to see that little heartbeat(s).  I'm voting for Fred and Ginger too!  

Lots of love to everyone else, I hope you are all doing okay.  

AFM - suffering a lot from headaches with d/r this time.  Boo.  Have to remind myself it will all be worth it if we get a bfp.    

xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Not if, Carrots - WHEN you get your bfp. Pma!

Bjb, hola chica! Glad to hear your fu is booked. And that you're booking holidays. Can I come?

LisaSimon, how are you doing?

Wombat, woooooohoooooo! It's finally scan day and we get to find out what combination of fringer has stuck! Good luck and I look forward to hearing all about it.

Afm, man dd is having a tough winter! She has a cough, cold and urinary infection. She got nothing last year while I was still Breastfeeding. Should have carried on and fed her until she was five! Poor little thing. Only 16 months and has already had about seven antibiotic prescriptions. 

My mind is doing its oh no what if frosties not there thing again! I don't think dh will agree to another scan though now we have our 12w booked for 7/2/13. Fingers crossed!

Right, dd is down for a nap so I'm going too. She and I have been up since 4am because of her poor coughing 😢 breaks my heart. Wish it was me.

X


----------



## Jepa

I don't know if its ok to post this in here as it's detailed pregnancy related but bad news?? Is that allowed? i don't want to post in the waiting for scans as everything is goings so well and happily in there at the moment and besides, that group may be absolutely lovely but haven't been here for the long haul like our Magpies. 

I'm sorry but wherever this is posted it is sad, so don't read it if you want a positive story.

I've just had the most horrible week.

In Tuesday I had my 'viability scan' at the fertility centre, only 4 days after the emergency scan we'd had to see that all was well after my mini bleed.  

First up, the woman operating the scanner shad the worst scan technique I've ever experienced - tmi but she twice tried to put it in the wrong orifice and kept smearing dollops of scan goop all over me. Once she actually got to the pregnancy it wasn't any better. She kept waving it around and wouldn't hold it still on the embryo at all. She just started barking at us that 'Your baby has no heartbeat today', really barking. And when I asked her if she was sure (a pretty damn bloody normal response to being told that something you want more than anything in the world has died, especially when it didn't feel like she'd even given it a proper look) she just started treating us both like complete idiots.  Wtf?

Anyway eventually after scanned it some more, still very quickly, she did a 3d scan too to demonstrate there wasn't blood flow in the embryo. All in all despite her miserable technique it was conclusive that everything was over for us again.

It's just so completely distressing, as I know you all understand.  We cried our eyes out it's just so terribly sad and disappointing to lose this baby, to be in that position again.

The crazy thing is that I couldn't completely accept it.  Although I didn't so much really have any doubt about her being right, I also knew if I went ahead with a d+c on the basis of that scan alone I would always be worried that we'd acted too soon and that she may have missed something.  So I called the lovely guy who's been doing our scans for us and he said to come it and he would check for us, that he'd never had a case before of finding a hb after someone else had failed to but that I shouldn't feel bad about wanting a second opinion and I should get one if that's how I felt.  he's been really amazing and supportive and is not even charging us, which is incredible.

The really, really crazy thing was that yesterday afternoon when he did the scan his findings disagreed significantly with hers. He measured that the the embryo had grown well and was now at 12mm (and showed us clearly onscreen while he did the measurement). Her report the day before said it was only 5!  And even more bizarrely, he was able to detect a weak heartbeat.  It was not a healthy HB - too faint and too slow for this stage of embryo, and fainter and slower than the one we saw last week, but it was most definitely there - we could even hear it when he tuned into it, and see it faintly flickering too!

Very sadly, although the findings were different, the outcome is nearly guaranteed to end up the same - this does not look like a viable pregnancy. But clearly it would be not only insane but perverse to do a d+c while there is still heart activity. We have another scan, expected to confirm demise, tomorrow morning.  But until that outcome and while there is still such much-wanted, much-loved life there, it deserves to be treasured and respected and given every possible chance. Not written off by some couldn't-care-less scan operator with no bedside manner.

Sorry for the very long me post and for dragging the mood down.  I haven't really been able to be near this site for a few days, but when I did read through it lifted my spirits to read where you're all at, and how everyone is approaching their individual situations!

I'm approaching mine today by being close to catatonic!  On Tuesday when I came home I went into a cleaning frenzy and completely overhauled my bedroom and bathroom cupboards - it felt easier not to stop.  Now that I'm back in limbo I seem to have reached another stasis and just feel like curling up on the sofa - not good for my work deadlines, I have to say, but I just feel exhausted.

In case anyone is ever in a similar situation, the guidelines I found online for early pregnancy ultrasound best practice say that the scan should be held still for at least 30 seconds over the best view of the embryo to be able to determine heart activity.

Wombat, I'm wishing you all the very best for your scan today.  I'm hoping you have a wonderful outcome and I am really looking forward to finding out the Fred and/or Ginger outcome.  My money's still on both!

Personals later, but thinking of you all x


----------



## Carrots12

Hi Jepa  

Sending you massive hugs, and don't apologise for you post as there is no need at all.  You need to speak about what has happened and you know that us Magpies will always always be here to listen and support you as best as we can.

I know its easy for me to say, especially given the advise from the hospital, but don't give up hope as there is still a chance that your much loved little one is a fighter.  I have everything crossed that when you go tomorrow the heartbeat will have picked up and that you will get some good news.  

As for the horrible insensitive  , can you make a complaint about her?  Not only for her horrendous scanning skills (or lack of) but also in the heartless and vile way that she broke the news to you when she couldn't see a heartbeat.  It is shocking to think that, on her advise, you would have gone through with a procedure that I hope and pray you won't need.  Its awful and I am so angry that she put you through that.

Don't even give work a second thought at the moment as you need to focus on you, your DH and your little embie and not deadlines.  You must be exhausted by the stress and worry so just rest up.

What time is your scan tomorrow?  I will be thinking of you both and sending positive vibes.    

Lots of love.  
xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Jepa, what a horrendous experience. I'm so sorry. Like Carrots said though, surely it's best to stay positive until you know categorically for sure?

I also agree that you must make a complaint. How many other couples has she caused to go through what could be an unnecessary d&c? Human life is so fragile and to be so callous is unforgivable. 

Thinking of you hon, and really hoping the picture is brighter tomorrow.

X


----------



## saroly76

Jepa,    what a nightmare you're having.  Please don't give up hope yet. I'll be thinking of you and  .
definitely make a complaint too, the way you were treated was totally unacceptable, unprofessional and completely insensitive. 

Hello to all my other magpies and hope allis good with you.

Afm I'm finally about to start. First injection tonight. You might find this odd considering my profession but I'm so nervous about injecting myself.  I think I might do it wrong lol.  My first scan is all booked for Monday so fingers crossed no more hiccups.

Love to all
Sarah
Xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Jepa my thoughts are with u xxx

Good luck saroly xx

Any news wombat? 1/2/4?! Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Saroly, the first one is always nerve wracking! Looking forward to following your journey to your bfp.

Wombat, well?

X


----------



## lisasimon1

jepa - i am so sorry for the way you was treated and good on you for getting a second opinion people can just be so insensitive to how much we want this and how much it means to us and i agree that you should complain at the way you was treated   

pixann - thank you for your comment yes I am fine thanks we are now getting ourselfs sorted and on track to go back for our little frosties I just hope they are strong and sticky    im not going for them for couple of months as i just want to get my body back in shape as with a year and half of treatment i have totally put on over a stone lol how are you ? 

hi to all you other ladies and hope you are all well xx


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies  

Thanks for all your thoughts and good wishes - I'm delighted to say that our 8wk scan showed one perfect-sized jellybean baby with an "absolutely perfect" strong heartbeat, which was just so amazing to see - BUT, the nurse scanning said she couldn't get a very clear picture, and that there was still a chance that there might be another one hiding in there!!   So the Fred and Ginger question is still unresolved, but I am just so happy and relieved that there IS a baby in there, and a healthy-looking one at that!  

Sharry, I hope it's OK me putting that on here, for my magpie buddies who want to know. I don't want to upset anybody!  

Jepa - oh hon, I am sooo sorry for you, I am praying with all my might that your second scan is right and that little heartbeat just keeps getting stronger again.      xx
Pixanne - sorry to hear your dd is still poorly! Poor thing! (and poor you!). I am sure Frostie is just keeping quiet to give you a break!   Roll on the 12-wk scans! xxx

didn't sleep a wink last night, so going to go and rest now - loads of love and wombat hugs to everyone else  
love wombat xx


----------



## Shellbee

Evening magpies 

Jepa, I'm am so so sorry for everything you have been through/going through and what an absolutely horrific experience with that terrible woman, I'm so angry for you that someone in that job can be so uncaring and just be so dismissive of a life like that. I second everyone else you have to complain officially . I'm also glad you went for a second opinion and a heartbeat is hope and I so hope to read good news from your next scan. Will be thinking off you (and sod work look after you, DH and bean) we are all here for you 

BjB, oh holidays sound fab .. Is there room for me in the suitcase with Pixanne   where are you going? .. Good look for your review appointment, I think you'll know when your ready for your FET and the magpie luck will be with you then  

Pixanne, sorry to hear DD is poorly she is having a rough ride (and you too) frostie will be just fine I'm sure 


Carrots make sure you are drinking enough water, I got headaches at first but seriously upped the water intake which did the trick, although warning is you will spend most the night on the loo! (Practice for after your BFP!) I could always feel when I hadn't had enough water that I was getting a headache ... If it doesn't help try 4head stick safe to take and works to get rid of the headache 

Good luck Sarah with the first injection! I got DH to do mine just couldn't bring myself to do it plus got him involved .. Good luck for Mondays scan 

Lisasimon, hi   sounds like you got a good plan, make sure you pamper yourself as well in your getting ready for your FET, and they WILL be sticky  

Wombat, talk about making us wait! So pleased for you hun that you got to see that magical flickering heartbeat ..and now we wait some more for the Fred/ginger debate to be resolved! 

Work calming down here and the lovely hubby treated me to a doppler its awesome   plus I got a cheeky peak at bumpy last weekend after worrying what all the hours were doing. Legs crossed just like How DH sits had me in tears! No booking appointment yet but the magic number is on Monday! 

Big   to everyone else 

Love Shellbee


----------



## Pixanne

Lisa, tell me about it! My midwife raised her eyes at my BMI but I felt like saying 'listen last, this is my third cycle. For each, I've had to drink a litre of milk a day. Of course I'm a fatty boom boom!'

Wombat, WOOOLOHIOOOOO! Fab news missus. So glad it went well.

Shelbee, does your Doppler work already? How many weeks are you now? 

Ladies that are starting FET, I have progynova left over if anyone wants it? No charge, apart from naming the resulting baby after me.

X


----------



## Caro101

*Jepa ~* There is nothing i would like more right now than to just give you a big hug my lovely. What an absolute nightmare you have been through honey. You deserve to just curl up and not go anyway because of the emotional turmoil and how insensitive some    are. I would urge you to make a complaint against that stupid woman. First of all is that how handle such a volatile situation just being human tells you that it isnt and i am soo sorry that in the midst of such a tough time you go come across someone like. I am so glad that you havent gone through with the D and C. You said it absolutley perfectly as long as there is that flicker nomatter how faint, thats your baby there. I am praying soo hard for you during this difficult time that the heartbeat gets stronger.  . Work my lovely CAN wait. Forget deadlines you really dont need to be worrying about anything else.

*Wombat ~ * Soo glad to hear your scan went well although kinda  about how i feel about still not knowing fred or ginger or both  .

Hello everyone else. I can barley keep my eyes open after 8pm.

*Carrots ~* like Shellbee said when the headaches started water drove them away fast but yes had a new problem frequent urinating ha haha.So i made sure i stopped drinking it at 6pm that way by the time i went to bed at 10 ish most of it would have been out of my system.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Jepa - hope your ok. What a   ! Hope all works out ok x

Good news wombat.

To who asked about Doppler. Yes I've had mine from exactly 9 weeks and worked from day I got it. I have sonoline b fetal Doppler its brilliant. My husband bought it when I was 8 n half weeks. 

Hope everyone ok 

Had my booking in 1001 questions lol. All good tho I'm low risk. Although I have to see consultant at 16 weeks as I was ICSI. But lady said shouldnt be a problem as everything was fine - BP, urine, bmi etc. they also will change my due date if baby measuring ahead which it was at 9+6.

Got my NT scan (12+1) next Thursday so 6 days basically now  x


----------



## lisasimon1

hi shellby yes that what I itend to do I have been the gym 3 times a week for the last 3 weeks spinning trx and spipping and abs lol glad everything is going good for you xx

pixann hiw rude of her!! its alot for our bodies to deal with I have thunder thighs lol xx

wombat good to hear you scan went well xx

amy glad everything is going really well for you too xx

sorry if I have missed anyone else out xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey!!


Sorry I've been AWOL - been busy at work.

Had a fab birthday which involved lots of wine!!

Well today it all starts again with me, not looking forward to stabbing my self tonight but if that's what it takes.

Jepa, it's not over until the fat lady sings... Keeping everything crossed for you today xxx

Am on phone so sorry for lack of personals xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thank you Lisa.

how are you? xx


----------



## babydreams09

Jepa    So sorry hon.  I    for a miracle today x


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

Jepa - will be thinking of you today, let us know how you get on lovely.  

NuttyNat - Glad you had a fabulous drunken birthday weekend and happy downreg day for today!  Hope the injections go okay.  What time are you doing your first one?

Shellbee & Caro - thank you for your advice.  I increased my water intake on Wednesday and drank 6 pints yesterday, needless to say I was peeing all evening!  My head feels a lot better though so its clearly the way forward.  I didn't get headaches before and my DH commented that I had drunk much more water last time but I think I have just forgotten this time round all the things I should be doing.

Pixanne - Speaking of which, should I be eating/drinking anything else for FET?  My hospital haven't said a thing and I am starting to wonder.  Hope DD is feeling better soon.

Wombat - Fabulous news that your scan went well, it must have been absolutely amazing to see the heartbeat.  I did chuckle that you are still no wiser on if its just one or two.... I reckon the 2nd one was in there hiding being cheeky.  Keep us posted.

Lots of love to everyone else.  

AFM - on Monday I have my scan to see if the d/r has done what it should and if I can start on the progynova.  I'm out for a posh lunch tomorrow so am going to treat myself to one glass of wine.  I know its not ideal but I figure I am not 'growing' anything at the moment so hopefully it won't affect anything.  Hopefully it will be my last glass for a VERY long time   so I am going to enjoy every sip.

Happy Friday's all and have great weekends.

xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Good luck today Jepa. Thinking of you.

Nuttynat, huzzah for getting started! You're on the road!

Carrots, the advice I was given was a litre of milk and two litres of water a day and a high protein low carb diet. 

Afm, just taken my last progynova!

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

First injection is at 4pm. X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

to who was interested in doppler....

this is my baby i just filmed it 10 minutes ago

i wouldnt be without the doppler now! i swear by it

thought i would share:






Enjoy  xx

/links


----------



## lisasimon1

im good thanks amy how are you and baby doing alto i know everthing is going fine as i watch how everyone gets on lol 

it must be amazing listening to the heart beat sounds just like a train lol 

xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

yes we are ok.

i hope you are good. are you starting again?

yes its amazing cant believe there is a person inside me lol x


----------



## Pixanne

Amy that's amazing! X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

thanks  i recommened it to anyone x


----------



## may2

Jepa-So sorry Dear, I am praying for a miracle for you

Amy- a Doppler is a good thing to have if used correctly. Enjoy yours

Wombat congrats on your scan!

Good luck to all those that have started treatment again!

Hi all x


----------



## lisasimon1

Hi Amy yes we are trying with our frosties but first getting my body back into shape and starting our tablets again   they are sticky 

welll belive it amy just watch that video its amazing xx


----------



## Shellbee

Thinking of you Jepa and hoping your scan this morning was good news 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## wombat13

Thinking of you Jepa and hoping and praying for you this morning   
love and wombat hugs to all  
love wombat x


----------



## Pixanne

Hello everyone else, but just wanted to let jepa know I'm thinking of her. X


----------



## Caro101

Hello Lovely Magpies

Jepa ~ Honey here's hoping and praying soo hard for you that all is okay. Thinking of you a lot.


----------



## HavingitAll

Jepa,

I hope you're OK and your little one is fighting hard. I cannot believe thats . You must complain!

I'm in a similar situation, our doc couldn't detect hb at 9w and now waiting on blood tests and another scan although our doc was sweet and apologetic just as he should be. It's tough enough doing IVF and incredible to get this far (we had a hb at 7w). How could anyone treat you so terribly!?!?!?!

Please let us know how everything goes. I'll know on Mon night/ Tues. The wait is just awful. 

PM me if you like (I'm not sure how that works!) although I haven't been thru anything like this before I'm doing it now.

Soooo glad that we're magpies and have everyone else here.


Caro - sorry I had my numbers out by a week! 1 wk ahead of you (but it may be over now).

Wombat - thankyou lovely, you make me smile everytime you post. at 7w we had 1 sac and at 9w there were 2 so maybe one is hiding?

Pixanne - I can just think of you full of milk and jiggling, daring anyone to complain about your bmi!

Nutty-nat - glad you're back off the wagon!

OK, knackered,

Take care all and especially   for those starting again!

HavingitAll


----------



## saroly76

Hi lovely magpies,

Just a quick one to jepa, thinking of you lovely.   and  

Havingitall, so sorry to hear you're having a difficult time too,   everything will be ok.

Afm, stimming is going good, I don't feel much different though and have a big bruise.  have my scan tomorrow afternoon so fingers lots of follies are growing.

Nuttynat, how's things going?

Lots of love

Sarah
Xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Having it all, I'm so sorry. What a rollercoaster.   that your scan on Monday and blood tests show all is fine.

Jepa, hoping you're okay.

Sarah, great news that stimming us going well. Fingers crossed for your scan.

Hello all!

Afm, had my first night away with dh since dd arrived 16 months ago! My first night away from her. Dept really weird and I couldn't sleep so v tired today.

Currently in homebase ordering kitchen units for our utility room as dh is remodelling it for me. He refers to it as my office cheeky get! 

X


----------



## Jepa

Thank you so much gorgeous Magpies for lovely messages and support. Sadly I've only got disappointing news to report . Scan on Friday showed the hb had stopped, as predicted so it is all over for me. Bye bye lovely little one.

*Havingitall* I'm so so so sorry to hear that you're going through the same thing. Huge    to you honey. This really is the pits isn't it?

I went into the hospital yesterday as I'm having 'medical management of miscarriage' - was going to have d+c but I ended up freaking out about the 2% chance of major incident including damage to womb or my-already-suspected-to-be-weak cervix. I also don't fancy walking around for an indeterminate amount of time waiting for 'nature to take it's course', most likely on a bus or something! I had one last scan before taking the medicine, just as an insurance policy for complete peace of mind down the track, though ridiculously the ONLY person who was there who could do it was the same horrible woman who did the first scan!!! I had the (lovely) doctor have a word with her beforehand and although she was still very flippant we were eventually able to see what I needed to to be able to proceed with the medication with no unanswered questions.

Tomorrow they'll give me the next round of medication and admit me to the ward till it's all done, which is a relief because last time I miscarried I took the medication but it all happened at home and it was absolute agony, so I can have decent pain relief if I need it this time. Also they'll send the little embie off for lab analysis for us to see if they can work out what was wrong. My sister's a pathologist and says they almost never find anything, but I feel like even if they find nothing, that's more information than guessing.

I'm off and on a complete mess - this is my 2nd miscarriage after hearing a healthy heartbeat in 5 years of ttc and I'm finding it hard to hang onto some semblance of positive outlook. On the other hand I find myself thinking that it MUST be time for a break for DH and I some time soon, mustn't it The rest of the time focussing on the practicalities helps in a strange kind of way, and I'm almost glad I have to go through all that physical pain because it somehow gives form to what you're feeling on the inside. Afterwards hopefully we can pick up the pieces and move on toward that lucky break that must be coming towards us. You too* Havingitall*! And everyone else lining up for or starting another round of treatment. We'll get there 

It is soooooo wonderful to read about all the amazing positive scans and heartbeats and things progressing so well! Huge  and  !!! *Amy* that hb is amazing!! *Shellbee* I'm picturing you having fun tuning into a similar beat with yr doppler too!

*Saroly*, can't believe you're already at the about to have a scan stage of stimming. Fingers crossed for lot's of great follies .

*Pixanne* good on you for busting out into night away with DH territory. I hope you both enjoyed it despite the weirdness and lack of sleep.

*Lisasimon* hope your 'getting in shape' program is going well, making a perfect frostie-holding house.

*Carrots*, wine is one of the only consolations of not being pg. Enjoy!!! I'm off the wagon too - though oddly don't really feel like it much yet, still got pg hormones putting me off it I guess.

*Caro* hope you're getting some good early nights in. *Wombat *hope yr sleep's improved too, now you've had your brilliant scan!

Big hello and very very best to everyone else. Thank you all again for your messages and thoughts xxxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Jepa I'm ever so sorry love xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Jepa, there are no words. I am really so very sorry. X


----------



## Carrots12

Jepa, I wish I could give you a hug in person, but these littles guys will have to do.  . Am so so sorry hun.  xxxxx


----------



## wombat13

Hello everyone x

Jepa - I am so sorry for you, what a horrible time for you - I know all the virtual hugs in the world can't help, but you know all your magpie buddies are sending you all the love and hugs possible through this pesky little screen, and if it can ease even one iota of the hurt, then I hope it does sweetie      

HavingitAll - glad I could make you smile. I am hoping and praying for good news for you tomorrow        Have to say, both of you girls are amazing, even with what you are going through, you still take the time to ask after everyone else. You'll be magpies for ever.   xxx

Right I'm too emotional for any more - lots of magpie love and wombat hugs all round (blows large furry nose extremely loudly)  
love wombat x


----------



## lisasimon1

jepa - i am soo very sorry that you are going thro this please take some time for you and your dh to grieve and take time to gather your thoughts and as much information to be able to move forward I agree with you about the embie being sent off and being checked as it all starts to become a guessing game as without all the tests being done thats what we do try and guess whats going wrong 

wish you the best of luck with what you decide to do and i do hope that everything goes smothly and as little pain as possiable xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi


Jepa I'm so sorry about your news, we're all here for you xxx


Having it all, keeping my fingers crossed.



Well so far no side effects from d/r but only on day 3, today however I managed to smck myself on my forehead with the corner of the car door, had a dint which has now turned to an big lump with a bruise haha, could only happen to me. I am now on AF watch for the next fortnight and willing it to hurry so I can finally start stimming x


----------



## HavingitAll

I'm so sorry jepa. i hope all goes calmly and you get as many drugs and hugs as you need.    

HavingitAll


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Jepa my heart is breaking for u. My thoughts will be with u next few days xxxxx

Having it all..everything crossed xxx

Hi to all the other lovely magpies 

Bjb xx


----------



## Shellbee

Jepa, I'm so truly sorry to read your news, I'm absolutely devastated for you, take time to grieve and look after each other. You will be in our thoughts. Sending you   take care of yourself lovely and i hope that whilst the emotional pain is no doubt unbearable that you are physically not in too much pain over the next few days xx (and also how sweet you are to think of the magpies at this time and take the time to post personals) .. Remember you will get through this and your time will come soon when you are ready to start again  

Havingitall,   that everything is ok 


Sending lots of love to everyone else, will catch up properly tomorrow x 

What we once enjoyed and deeply loved we can never lose, For all that we love deeply becomes a part of us.”


----------



## Pixanne

Having it all, thinking of you for your scan and bloods today x


----------



## HavingitAll

Sorry to say our missed miscarriage has been confirmed. Thanks lovelies for all your support.

HavingitAll


----------



## saroly76

Omg such bad news thinking of you both jepa and having it all.   

My news is crap too, I had my scan today and only 5 follies on my left ovary, and nothing on my right, so I'm trying to accept its over. I'm a emotional wreck.  

I had bloods taken so I'll find out for sure tomorrow but it looks very grey.  

This was our first and only shot but thank you all for all your support

Lots of love

Sarah

Xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Suh sad magpie news! I'm so sorry havingitall.

Sarah, is there no way you can self fund? Five is fine.

X


----------



## Shellbee

Havingitall, I'm so so sorry. Thinkin off you and sending you big  

Sarah, you have only been on stimms for 4 days? I don't think they could cancel your egg share after than long, and certainly at the lister they wouldn't. They should be looking at increasing your dose or you may just need a few more days for the hormones to kick in.. Most places I researched you needed a minimum of 7 to eggs to share so I certainly don't think its over yet.. Get the hot water on your belly an keep it there! Grow follies grow


----------



## Caro101

*Jepa and Having It All ~* I have no words right now that could possibly surfice to say what i am feeling in my heart for you. I know to say i am soo sorry and heartbroken for you doesnt even begin to cover. I pray for you both that you may find comfort in these darks hours.

Find it so amazing like all the others have already said that in the midst of such pain, you have the ability to do personals and think of us all on here. Just amazing.

*Saroly ~* I am obviously not very knowledgeble when it comes to egg sharing but i don't think it could be all over 4 days into stimming. I was of the view that they know that you can never predict what people's bodies do and that they have to play around with the dosage. I was one of those people and ended up stimming for 15 days. Hoping tomorrow beings you good news my lovie.

*Nuttynat ~* So glad to hear down reg symptoms have stayed at bay. YOu could be lucky hey and go all the way with none. Fingers crossed. The only side effect i had was headaches which were very quickly resolved with water intake.


----------



## X-raygirl

Well ladies it is with heavy heart that I return to you, as I too had a natural m/c on Sunday.

Jepa....... and Havingitall....... my heart goes out to you both for being so brave and also to your partners who will be devestated also. Nothing I can say to either of you can make this better but please know you are not in this alone and I would welcome you both to pm me if you wished. 
As I can see the magpies are already here for you both and I'm feeling the warmth of friendship between you all is going to help in the long run. 
I hope neither of you has/had to endure the physical pain that I did and that it is over as quickly as it needs to be for you both to be able to deal with in your own way. 
Much love is sent your way from me. 
Know I'm thinking of you both and urging you to be kind and gentle to yourselves (and your partners) over the next few days, weeks and months as you prepare to heal and decide which difficult path to follow in the future. XxX.      

As for the rest of you lovely magpies.....I'm loving reading all the positive news! 

Amy....so lovely to hear that little heartbeat chirping along, so heartwarming!

Wombat....brilliant news that your scan went well and I'm still holding out for another wee surprise at your next scan appointment though.... Better get buying baby grows in pairs!!

Pixanne....wonderful that you managed a wee 'romantic' night away just the two of you although not sure how romantic you'd be feeling after the new office chat! Cheeky monkey! Get him told he can trial out that utility room while your sat on the sofa-growing his baby!!! 

Carrots....hope you enjoyed your posh lunch and posh wine to go with it, yum! In the nicest possible way I hope that's your last boozy lunch till an autumn BBQ!

Nuttynat..... Not envying your injections but all for the greater good! Enjoy!!

Saroly.... Don't be fretting just yet. Put all your energy into giving this your best shot. Get eating and drinking well, hot water bottle at the ready and grow follies grow! You'll always regret not putting everything into it if the cycle is cancelled at least this way you can say with your head up, I did everything I could.  you make some juicy ones over the next few days.

For anyone I've missed, I'm sorry.

Lots of magpie love to you all, you've made this journey just that little bit easier.
I look forwards to hearing lots of bump news as your positive results is what keeps me thinking there is reason to what we keep putting our bodies through.

There will be a time when my time is this time
It's just going to take time to find that time

XxX


----------



## saroly76

Thanks shellbee,

The way she said it was that it was over. I couldn't share. She said even if it was my own cycle it didn't look good. I didn't even have Dp there as he was getting my daughter from school. Maybe I missed something. I was dumb struck at the time and couldn't even speak. I've been researching and like you say it isn't the best but not the end. I think its the fact I haven't anything on one ovary. My previous scan 2 months ago I had 11 one side and 9 the others just normally so she was also shocked at this result. Apparently it depends on the results of the clones in the morning to see if I'm responding. They've  upped my does for tonight and tomorrow but I think they have done this for us if we want to carry on with this cycle on our own. Feel so confused 

Xxx


----------



## saroly76

Not clones, I mean bloods. I'm on my phone and its changing my words xx


----------



## saroly76

xraygirl, I'm so sorry to hear of your miscarriage Hun. Massive hugs to you. 

Thanks girlies, you have really cheered me up and given me hope. I just pray the phone call tomorrow will be good news. 


Xxxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi everyone


Having all and x ray I am so sorry for your news, all of us magpies are here for you now and for what ever comes next.



Sarah, I'm sure also they can't write you off after 4 days x


Well day 4 of d/r think I am a bit irritable , expecting the hot sweats to start any day!! 

Just after a bit of reassurancr , I am terrified of egg collection even though I have had 4 laps and loads of other stuff cause it is under sedation rather than a ga, am frightened that I will know what is going on and feel plus remember it


----------



## Babyjellybaby

X-ray so sorry hon xxx

Saroly pma! It's not very till they stop the injections! Come on eggies xx

Nuttynat they put u to sleep before they start the next thing u know your being wheeled back to the room. Just feels like good sleep oh and maybe a little sore down there. Rest of the day just find yourself dosing....best nights sleep you wll Eva have as some of sedation still in your system...

Is it a bit bad to admit that I actually enjoyed it!! ha ha 

Hello other lovelies

Bjb xx


----------



## Pixanne

X ray girl, I am so very sorry.  

Nuttynat, really don't worry. EC is my favourite bit if ICSI! A bit sore after but the ga/sedation is just lovely! 

X


----------



## Carrots12

Morning Magpies  

Havingitall and XRay Girl  - Oh sweethearts, I am so so sorry to read your updates.  Take time to rest up and look after yourselves and your DPs.  . Life really is cruel sometimes and I just hope that you eventually both get your well deserved dreams.

Saroly - Sorry the nurse wasn't too positive but I agree with the other girls.  So much can change from one scan to the next that they really cannot say now that you won't get more than 4 follicles.  Like others have said, get that hot water bottle out and hopefully that will help.

Nuttynat - Don't worry at all about EC as its really not that bad at all.  It was my first time having a ga so was terrified but it was fine.  And in a way it's exciting as you then find out how many eggs you got, which after weeks so d/reg and stimming, and months/years of tests etc is amazing.  What date is your EC?

To everyone else a massive hellooooo and hug.

AFM - I had my scan yesterday and I am all set to start the prognova today.  Typically I have got a stomach bug so can't hold down food or much liquid so hoping that doesn't cause any problems.  My work aren't going to be impressed that I am off again today, after being off with a headache last week, but I've got to put my health first at the moment.

Lots of love to you all.
xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi,

Don't know the date yet as still d/r if I was having a Ga I'd be fine, it's the fact it is under sedation and they advise I may be aware of what is going on x


----------



## Pixanne

Nuttynat, you might be aware but you won't care. You'll be off with the fairies having a picnic in your head! X

Carrots, don't worry - the bug will pass quickly and the progynova is very effective. Remember for my first five days on it I was surgically attached to the loo and my first lining scan was still fine to proceed.

X


----------



## mrsc75

hi girls,

I know ive been a bit useless on here but just wanted to pass on my thoughts to you Havingitall, Jepa and Xraygirl.  I'm so sorry about your news.  

Saroly I hope your stimms have some more luck over the next few days 

xxxx


----------



## Jepa

Oh dear, where would I be without all you magpies! 

*Xraygirl *I'm so terribly sorry for you too    . I'd like to say everything you wrote to *Havingitall *and me back to you and to* HIA* too, that you're not alone and to take care of yourself every way you can and do or not do everything you need. I'm so very very sorry for the emotional pain and I'm sorry you suffered so much physical pain too Xraygirl. I hope the healing can begin now and I know it's a long journey that we will all find our ways through some way or another    with good things also waiting for us on our way.

*Havingitall* how are you holding up? However you 'choose' to proceed I hope that the mc will be as painless as possible. More huge  

The mc itself is over for me now and I actually feel a big sense of relief. Took first tablet on Saturday + bled all through Sunday night then yesterday morning was admitted to take the 2nd part and have the mc. I couldn't believe it but the hospital actually put DH and I in a private room, which just made so much difference! As did the drugs!

The pain was intense but I was actually hugely relieved it wasn't worse. My only reference point was the miscarriage (also a missed miscarriage, also needing medication to make it come out) I had in 2010 which was completely out of control agony. I had that at home with no pain relief except at the end because (tmi) some of the 'products of conception' got stuck in my cervix and had to be extracted by the gyne - not fun  . Apparently the medication to bring it on can sometimes also cause the pain to be much worse than it 'should' so I assumed this time would be as bad as the first time and was dreading it, but I think what I had this time was much more normal. It really went as well as it possibly could.

Another TMI warning and some people may think I'm a bit odd about this, but... The most amazing thing is that the sac came out completely intact and I was able to 'rescue' it into a small container on its own and have a proper thorough look. It was incredible - apart from where the placenta had been attached it was quite pearly translucent and you could see right through to the tiny embryo and yolk sac inside. Of course it was very sad to see but also strangely helped both DH and me to start coming to terms with everything, to say hello and goodbye.

Sorry for the drawn out detail everyone, but somehow it helps to tell it.

*Nuttynat *I completely understand your fear of being awake during EC. If the sedation is done thoroughly you should actually drop off to sleep and not have any memory of the whole thing after except woozily going in and waking up. I'm sure you will be fine. I do think it is worth taking your fears seriously and discussing it with the dr and anaesthetist beforehand. Tell them what you're worried about and I'm sure they can reassure you and if necessary arrange for you to have a larger dose, or be able to top you up if you don't feel sedated enough at any point. There is a big safe range of how fully sedated you can be and it should be personal choice if you want to guarantee you'll be unaware of what's going on. Don't worry, it's their job to make sure you are comfortable!
Hope your bruised head and pride have healed  !

*Carrots* sorry to hear about your bug. Timing huh!! Might be a good idea to check with the doc how long you need to 'hold it down' for it to take effect and what to do if you can't keep it for this long. I think most of those things tend to absorb within about half an hour... I hope you feel better soon. Aaaand it's exciting you're progressing!! Fingers (and everything else) crossed for this next stage.

*Saroly * I'm sorry your scanner was so negative  that's crazy! 5 days is way too soon to know stimming outcome! As others have said, I've known plenty people from this site who've had next to nothing first scan and ended up with lots of eggs too. Best luck with your bloods tomorrow and    you can keep going with this cycle. And if you do hit a wall I would definitely ask for another opinion within the clinic...

*Shellbee *I loved your quote, thank you. 

And *Wombat* (and everybody else!!), virtual hugs *do* help!!     all round... xx


----------



## saroly76

Hi all my lovely magpies

Massive hugs to you all for cheering me up.

Well, the results are in and my bloods look ok but not great.  I can carry on till Friday and see what happens with the scan then. If there is no improvement than it will be cancelled.  I'm getting a lot of negativity so I'm not hopeful but fingers and toes crossed the scan will prove different  

A quick question, did any of you get many symptoms of stimms? I don't really feel anything, I wouldn't say I feel bloated but dp thinks I look it.  Every so often I get some stabbing pains but I don't know if its in the mind.  I think I'm going crazy lol. 

Thanks my lovelies

Jepa, massive    you really are amazing you know, though you are going through such a nightmare you are still here for everyone else.  Xxx

Sarah
Xx


----------



## Caro101

*X* *Ray* ~ I am sooo sorry to hear your sad sad news it is just awful. Just prayin for you lovelies soo much that the strength you show in your support for us all helps you get through this incredibly difficult time.

*Jepa* ~ Really lovely to hear that even though going through this terrible time, you have been able to find some closure. Bless the hospital as well for being so lovely and putting you up in a private room.

*HIA* ~ You are in my thoughts.

*Saroly*~ Praying soo hard for you that Friday things have significantly changed. I totally understand how you feel. I remember durin my cycle my follicle took their time gosh. I also did not have any side effects or feel anything during stimms. The only time I felt a few very minor twinges was the day before EC. I wasn't even bloated or anything.


----------



## HavingitAll

x-ray girl - i'm so sorry  ^hugme  

it is a tough journey but we all know why we're doing it and where it leads to

we have an appointment at EPU tomorrow so still no progress yet. we just want to be able to move on and hope we can soon. our EPU only has surgical- its all quite scary.

jepa, thanks so much for sharing, it's why we're here. its a different experience for everyone but we are free here, no judgement, just magpie love. i hope you're doing well and your heart heals fast and sure.

saroly, we had almost no reponse to stimms after 5 days and we told that we should cancel as no follies were growing but our doc upped the menopur and 2 days later we were in the running. Keep at it with hot water and full cream milk, whateve works. we ended up with 11 follies, which gave us 7 eggs of which 5 were mature and 3 fertilised to give us 2 to transfer and we got our BFP. We're not in the running anymore but you have to be in it to win it!

magpie hugs to all  

HavingitAll


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

HiA, Jepa and X-ray, you girls are really amazing still doing personals after all you've been through. I take my hat off to you.

Sarah, thinking of you for your scan tomorrow and remember you can put your foot down and make suggestions about the best course of action too. It sounds to me like they should up your dose and just get on with it!

Hello to everyone else.

Afm apologies for the short post. I've been really poorly since Sunday with a nasty virus and have been in bed since! Nasty stuffy nose at the moment so doubt it'll be a restful night. Just hoping it doesn't affect Frostie 😨

X


----------



## Jepa

Pixanne take care yourself and don't worry, frostie will be completely safe from your virus unless you've got soaringly high fever for a length of time  . Remember paracetamol is proven safe in pregnancy and if you find yourself starting to hot up it'll keep any fever in safe zone (and you more comfortable in any case!)

Saroly what sourpusses your clinic sound like   !  All crossed that the better looking bloods than scan means the higher dose is starting to take effect and more follies are waking up, ready to say hello to dildo-cam on Friday and show the doubters who's who.
Until then you're doing everything you can - the probably-not-imaginary twinges sound like a good sign this early in the game too   

Havingitall I hope it all went as well as it could in EPU today and you come out with a plan.  It's so difficult being in limbo, I know. Sending lots of    

xxx to everyone else too


----------



## Pixanne

Ladies, just need to sanity check - how many weeks/days am I if transfer was 28/11/12 at 4d embryo?! X


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Pixanne 

Usually they usually calculate IVF dates from Egg collection day, so for frostie I would say if it had been a fresh cycle your egg collection would have been 23/11/12 so you are 11wks6days


----------



## Pixanne

Thanks Shelbee! I've got my 12w scan next week and got confused by a friend saying it was strange they were doing it as I was only ten weeks! X


----------



## HavingitAll

Thanks again ladies - so sweet!

Jepa, thanks for your kind words - we had to choose betwen natural (which could take weeks!) and an op so I'll be having the op tomorrow. Poor DH has to wait in the waiting area as no visitors are allowed! We have no choice to see our little one and cremation or burial as we choose will happen without any further contact with us. Quite sad. 

I've been feeling steadily more sick and tired for a couple of weeks now so I'm glad there are no more delays and hope for no complications and a speedy recovery.

Honestly, what we girls go through!

Just for the record - at our small office of 15 people 2 guys are on paternity leave, 2 girls are on maternity leave and visit regualrly and a girl in admin is 6 months pregnant! It's all rather painful being surrounded!

Hugs and baby dust to all the magpies,





HavingitAll


----------



## Shellbee

Havingitall, sorry to hear you are surrounded at work sending you big  

Pixanne, oh dear no you definitely further than that, you not far behind me 

Finally got the nerve today to email the clinic and see how my recipient did (always said we would wait until 12wk scan) been picturing her happy and pregnant .. She got a BFN, was gutted for her when they told me and really upset it hadn't worked for her ... Just hope she is ok. 

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Carrots12

Good morning magical magpies, how is everyone today?

I am so glad its Friday!

*HIA* - Not sure what time your op is but I just wanted to send you lots of love and hugs that is goes as well as can be expected. It is so awfully sad that you are having to go through this experience. It must be so hard being at work when you are surrounded by that mix. Do they know about your situation? I hope they are being gentle with you and allowing you your space.

*Saroly* - Sending you lots of luck for your scan today. Lets hope the hot water bottles have done the job and you have lots of lovely follies.

*Shellbee* - Sorry to read that your recipient wasn't lucky this time around. Could they tell you if she has any frosties to go back to at a later date? I hope she is okay.

*xRay-Girl and Jepa* - How are you doing my lovelies? I hope you are taking time to look after yourselves and your DHs.  

*Pixanne* - Sorry you've been poorly, are you feeling any better?

*NuttyNat* - How is your treatment everything going?

Hello to everyone and big hugs to else. 

xxx


----------



## X-raygirl

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Pixanne..... Hope you are feeling better lovely, you don't seem to be having much luck, picking up all these lovely bugs, that greedy wee bubba is stealing all your goodness! lol You getting a good enough pregnancy support vitamin? Can't believe your nearly 12weeks! Exciting!!!!!!!!! 

Havingitall..... Hope today goes as well as it can and you and your dh manage to feel 'together' it seems so harsh that they kick the guys out for this type of thing, they need as much support as we do, sometimes a little bit more. As much as you won't get to meet your little one its lovely that you are able to have a service to commemorate this event. That will help so much with closure for both of you and being able to openly work through your feelings of grief in a way that means so much to you both is a wonderful opportunity. 
Thinking of you today    

Shellbee.... Very sad about your recipient, you did a wonderful thing and that lady will always be grateful to you for giving her that little bit extra hope that she wouldn't have had otherwise. You donors amaze me! Sadly I'm too old to help out that way but you girls have a truly wonderfully generous spirit and I admire you all!

Saroly.... Hoping all that the extra drugs some good food,copious amounts of fluids and the hot water bottle has given your follies a wee extra kick and you got a ltook at a screen full of potential eggs today. Keep going mother hen!!

Carrots... How are you feeling lovely? You over the worst of the bug and finding your feet on the prognova? 

Afm..... Had our appointment at epu Wednesday which confirmed what we knew had happened over the weekend. The ladies were all so lovely, I even got a hug when I left and I'd only just met them! Got bloods taken and hcg was still fairly high so went back this morn and just had the call to say that although still high-ish it had halved from wed. So def confirmed m/c. 
Feeling remarkably ok. In fact I feel worse that I don't feel worse if that makes sense. But I have been cosied up all by myself in the sanctuary of my own four walls. We'll see how I cope being back at work on Monday! 
I think similar to jepa, being able to 'see' what once was, made things a bit clearer in my head. And don't judge me on this...I refused to flush it away (wouldn't let my pet fish go that way...he's buried in the garden) so me and dh had a wee 'service' all of our own. Think that definitely helped. 
My body is still a bit confused though and another piece of tmi for you ladies is I have leaky boobs! Slightly traumatised by that as most things I read say that usually happens if you m/c after about 14/16 weeks. Typical eh!!
Battle on we must to realise our dreams.... I'm away to buy more maxi pads and opk's!!!

Much love to you all. 

Oh!! I forgot to say I was randomly Internet browsing a nod found a perfect thing at "notonthehighstreet.com" a magpie handbag mirror !  much cheapness at £3.50 I ordered one just to remind me of all you girls!! (It's a wee bit ugly but it means something to me  )

/links


----------



## Pixanne

X-ray, such a lovely post from you. You're strength is inspiring and what a lovely idea to do your own service. I'd get a special plant to put in the garden too with beautiful flowers. You're right, I am a bug magnet at the moment! I'm taking Pregnacare which has everything in it but with a toddler around, I'm going to be exposed to germs more I guess. 

Saroly, how was your scan?

HiA, I was really sad to read your dh can't be with you. That seems really unfair. I hope it's gone well and you're comfortable and you and dh are taking solace in each other.

Carrots, I'm much better thanks but still coughing a lung up all the time! How are you finding the progynova and gas your tummy settled?

Shelbee, it's so nice of you to call after your donor. Here's hoping she got frosties.

Hello to everyone else!

Amy, am I right in thinking it was your 12w scan today?

Afm, well, lots better but still rough! So many chores to catch up on. I've now been off the progynova for seven days and finish my cyclogest tomorrow. That feels weird - to go from two bum bullets a day to none. Seems a bit drastic! Then it really is just down to me and Frostie! 

X


----------



## X-raygirl

Pixanne..... I've just had a random thought. Will your dd and frostie be "twins" but years apart? As in are they both from the same cycle? If so that's ammmmmaaazziing! How cool! Lol. 

Jepa...didn't mean to miss you out last time. How you holding up? 

Another Afm post.... I seem to have forgotten it took over 4 and a half years a laparoscopy and two ivf/icsi attempts to get my beloved bfp. My brain seems to think I can do this naturally this time and in a matter of months!   Away to have a word with myself to wind my neck in and get ready for a loooong que before I even get a ticket to get back on the roller coaster ride!!


----------



## Carrots12

Hi

*X-Raygirl * - Thats so lovely that you and DH had your own little service. It is so special to do things like that as it will all help with the grieving and healing process. I love the sound of the magpie mirror too, I will have a little look later.

*Pixanne * - Glad you are feeling better now.

Luckily my tummy is better now, I'm not sure if it was a stomach bug or due to something I ate but am just glad that I can keep food and water in now. The progynova is going well thanks, its odd as I was saying only last night to DH that I'm not even really noticing anymore than I am taking drugs - I mean I obviously know I am doing it (you can't miss a spray up your hooter twice a day ) but it just seems so easy really. Its odd to think that in 12 days or so I'll be reunited (hopefully ) with our frosties. I've missed them.

xx


----------



## X-raygirl

Hello again ladies, too much sugar today I'm buzzing!
Anyway update on the magpie mirror is that the girl is doing a style makeover on it so its not available at the moment, but she's hopefully doing a summery magpie one soon. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Pixanne

X-ray, I suppose they will be! They are from the same egg collection. Kind of handy because it means Frostie is from a 35 year old egg rather than a 37 one!

Carrots, glad the drugs are going so well. 

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi!


Well done something silly today went to put dirty washing in the oven instead of washing machine!! Think it is safe to say d/r drugs are working! Back on AF watch, booked in for bloods next Thursday 7th but ov if AF hasn't arrived need to reschedule it xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

No my scan was yday. Was all fine 4 days ahead to 10/08/13


----------



## HavingitAll

Hiya magpies,

Thanks so much for your sweet thoughts, especially x-ray girl and pixanne.

All went as well as it could and surprisingly I'm feeling better than before the op - no more nausea and my boobs and belly are less sore. Now its just that we have heavy hearts. DH has been most lovely, as always, and we're thinking of taking a few days away somewhere this week.

So Saroly - how's your progress?

X-ray firl, the magpie mirror sounds fab - looking forward to an update

Nuttynat - I'm gonna assume you didn't turn the oven on! lol!

So after a few wines and soppy rom-coms we're all set on moving ahead and keen on starting a new IVF cycle and thinking of how best we can commemorate our little one. Gardening is sweet but I'm also keen on a small piece of art that we can have with us in the house. I hope that doesn't sound sick.

love and babydust to all



HavingitAll


----------



## saroly76

Hi all my lovelies,

I would of updated Friday of how my scan went but was a bit upset and needed time to think what went wrong.

Well, my treatment was cancelled, apparently one ovary was still not doing very much and the other only had 7 follicles which apparently might not even have any eggs so it would be definitely not enough to share. So that was that really.  They are we're really nice and I understand it was just the wrong cycle for me. They said to call them when my next af arrives and I can have a scan 20 days later and if all is well the following af I can try again.  

I have my own theory which I know they don't agree with but I'm so sure of it. Before starting treatment I was taking norethisteron.  I do know this doesn't interfere with a normal cycle and you will still ovulate as normal.  If this was the case I would of ovulated before my first scan, which could explain why nothing was happening on one ovary.  Since Thursday I have every sign of af arriving. My boobs are killing me, my skin is not great, I have backache and tummy ache, literally all the signs.  Without this treatment I would be due af this Wednesday so only time will tell if my theory is right. 

How you doing havingitall? Been thinking of you Hun?

Nuttynat, lol you made me laugh. It reminded me when I was pregnant with my son and I looked everywhere for my keys. I sure I had them in my hand.  After half an hour of looking I needed a cup of tea. I went to the fridge to get out the milk and there were my keys. What are we like lol

Jepa still thinking of you babe

Big   to shellbee Amy Pixanne carrots X-ray girl and caro, hope you're all well

I'll keep you posted if I was right, maybe I'm in complete denial lol

Lots of love

Sarah
Xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Sarah, I'm so sorry to hear you've been cancelled. It sounds like your meds were totally wrong. I'm surprised they didn't up your dose and see what happened. Will you get a FU with a consultant?

Having it all, I think a piece of art for the house is a lovely idea. You sound like you're in a good place which is brilliant.

Amy, glad your scan went well. When did you stop your progesterone? I've got my scan on Thurs.

Nuttynat, lol! I did all sorts during dr - put full dinners is just cooked straight into the bin! The things we do!

Afm, 12w today! The clinic have said to just stop the cyclogest today. I'm so nervous about that as I've been doing two bum bullets a day and to just suddenly stop seems bizarre! What's everyone else been told?

X


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

*Sarah* - So sorry your treatment has been cancelled this cycle.  I hope you don't have to wait too long before you try again.

*HIA* - I love the thought of getting a piece of art work to remember your little one with. I've thought I might get one at the end of this journey, no matter what the outcome. I hope you find something beautiful and fitting.

All is going good with me, I still don't feel like I am doing treatment and just hope that my being so chilled out this time around is a good thing.

Hope you all have lovely Sundays. I am having a lazy day, been up making bread this morning so am looking forward to warm bacon and cheese loaves for lunch, yummy.

Big  to you all.

xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Carrots, it's great that you're so chilled out! Your frosties will be happy to have a relaxed mumma. Yum that bread sounds good. I love baking bread but out bread maker has given up the ghost!

X


----------



## X-raygirl

Hello girls, 

Saroly....what a shame things have come to a standstill for the moment.   everything goes well next time round. Nothing much more you can do than await the witch.   we'll be waiting to here when she makes her appearance! Are your clinic charging you this time round or are they nice enough just to start again when af comes? Hope so xxxx

Pixanne.... 12 weeks! Wowzers!!    just so magical for you with little frostie. I love the idea of twins years apart its such a fun story to tell them when they are older! I'm sure after a couple of days you'll have gladly forgotten all about bum bullets and you'll relax into the wonderful ways of Mother Nature! Enjoy it!!

Amy...all good news from you! Wonderfully positive 

Jepa......loooooove loooooooove looooove the idea of some artwork! I saw a beautiful painting the day after our m/c as hubby took me to town, in a wee art shop it was so subtle but bright and I keep thinking about it. It was a tall thin oil work of a grassy hillside with bright blue sky and two wee tiny people and a read balloon floating above them. So subtle as I say but meant so much to me that day. Only prob was I seem to have very expensive taste!! It was 2 grand!! Lol simply can't justify that cost when we need to save for treatment again  
I wanted it for our bedroom so it was only for us to see. Hope you find something equally fitting to your taste (that's not so expensive!!) 

Much love, thinking of you all. Last lazy day for me as attempting work tomorrow, wish me luck for no meltdowns, or leaky boobs through my uniform....that would take some explaining!! XxX


----------



## X-raygirl

Oh carrots!! Just spotted your bread post.......yummy! I can almost smell it from here!! Chilled out mamma to be be bear that you are!!


----------



## mrsc75

Hi girlies not been on here for ages feels so weird when your just waiting for scans like there's nothing for you to be doing.  I'm trying not to obsess and I haven't really felt like posting very much but I do keep reading xx
Pixanne I'm same as you have about three days of cyclogest still to go and just stop!
Scan is not til the 14th I'll be over 13 weeks by then! when is yours Pixanne??

Sarah so sorry you have been cancelled good luck with your next mission xx 

Hi Jepa and X-ray girl and havingitall hope you are all doing lots of nice things to take your mind of your losses it's nice to see you still sounding so positive xx 

Good luck carrots! And hi everyone else xx

Currently having a bit of a duvet day was at a family thing on DH side last night, they all drank loads and were up til 2am putting the world to rights I lasted til then but then had to remove DH and leave he is so rough today lol I'm fresh as a daisy x


----------



## Jepa

Hiya all,

Pixanne 12w sounds like normal time to stop progesterone to me - i've heard some people even stop earlier around 10, whihc is when the placenta starts taking on its full role.  if you're worried you could always transition by doing one a day for a few days, and/or talk to your doc but it all sounds really positive to me!! Congratulations on your 12w milestone!!! Amy mega congratulations to you too honey on your perfect scan!!! And mrsc for being nearly 13w!!!

Saroly what a mega bummer you had to be cancelled!    Youmust be very disappointed and annoyed, but it sounds like you're being very philosophical and I really hope you can pick up next time round with full throttle folly development and get your BFP...    

HIA a piece of art sounds perfect to commemorate little one.    I'm so glad the op went as well as it could have and am keeping on wishing on for you for all the best in working your way through the heavy heart and towards your next steps  

Carrots I LOVE fresh made bread!  Can I come round and have some  

Xraygirl I'm glad the EPU gave you some supportive input and you're moving forward in such a positive headspace, despite the leaky boob situation.  I think especially at times like this we've got to take any shred of positivity for what it is and be relieved about it and enjoy it as much as we can, then roll with the punches when they hit us too.  You're an inspiration honey.  Keep on taking care of yourself though my dear. 

Hopefully you'll luck into a natural BFP and you can spend that 2g on the beautiful painting after all   .  Well, a girl can hope, huh!?!

I've had a rough morning this morning and can't believe it's already past 2pm - where did my work catch-up morning go? I've just had a really long in depth talk with DH, though, which has really helped, partly because some of the reason I've been feeling so bad is we had a big argument (about nothing!) late Friday night and then a kind of part 2 of it last night and it all really threw me - I need to be able to feel like we're really in a great place relationship wise to help get us through this, and until then I really had been.  Anyway, it turns out that it was all mainly because he was tired and down and little things became big, but it all still hurts.

Then also this morning I finally spoke to my baby sister, the first time since the miscarriage though she'd been trying to call since Wednesday (I live in a different time zone to my family which can make things tricky). Anyway it was so good to hear from her and get what I thought was support for the mc, then it gets so much more complicated when she tells me she's 9 weeks pregnant.  I really am happy for her, but I also feel completely overwhelmed and devastated for myself.  She's 5 years younger and if things had happened in a 'normal' time frame for us when we started trying, we'd have a 5 year old when her little one is due to be born (6 days after what my due date would have been).

My brother's wife has just reached 12 weeks today and my older sister had her 3rd baby between Christmas and new year, which means all 4 of us (or at least 3 plus brother's wife) were actually pregnant on Christmas Day, but I'm not now.  It's really hard to get my head around.  Plus I keep worrying about their pregnancies and that something might happen, which is totally illogical but I don't seem to be able to help it.

The good side to this, other than me getting more nieces and/or nephews, is that just maybe it will be my turn next time.  First IVF my sister got pregnant, 2nd my brother, I was thinking 3rd would have to be my other sister but she's decided to piggy-back on the 2nd too, so maybe I will get to keep my 3rd cycle for myself to have a baby

Anyway, I'm sorry for another war and peace post (swore to myself I'd be onto shorter ones from now on), but the equilibrium I thought I was attaining has been splattered all over the place.  I just feel like curling up in e duvet and 'adjusting' to the new status quo, but I'm also not sure that would help anything much.  What does help is chatting to you lovely magpies, so thank you.

Xxxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Jepa, oh dear what a rough time. Once again, your strength is astonishing and to hear you worrying about other people with what you've been through! Listen lady, next time it IS your time so you just work towards that.

MrsC, so will you be stopping cyclogest at 12w0d as well? My scan is on Thurs at 12w4d and I'm soooooo nervous!

X-ray, I think you should buy the painting. We all go through so much and sometimes saying to hell with it and indulging ourselves is a good thing to do.

Afm, I am a master negotiator. Dh wants to do a skiing weekend with his mates so in return I have negotiated a spa stay with a budget of £500!!! Get right in!

X


----------



## mrsc75

Pixanne, I'm not sure what to date myself as because I thought I was 12 weeks on weds coming, my ET was 28/11 and OTD like you 12/12 but at my 6 week scan on the 28/12 (later than 2 weeks cos of boxing day) they dated me 6 weeks when I thought I'd be 6w2d and then 2 weeks later at 8 weeks I was dated at 8 weeks but based on my dates they have given me an EDD of 21st August lol.....
Confusing but I think I'll be 12 weeks weds and I'm stopping cyclogest then. I'm so nervous for scan too especially with it being a week later than I'd like its not til next Thursday
I like your negotiating skills btw a break sounds fab xx 

Jepa that must be so hard with all ha going on around you but so selfless of you to worry about their pregnancies x more nieces and nephews will be great tho, I was with my nieces last night and I absolutely adore them.
Maybe your third cycle will be all for you xx


----------



## Pixanne

MrsC, I've been given 18/8 as my due date. With dd, my 12w was at 13w. Nothing to worry about - it can be done between 11 and 14 weeks. X


----------



## blue egg

*Hi ladies not posted for ages but so happy to read all the bfps you are all so lucky i hope all goes well, feel bad for the ladies who have had bad news but you all sound as if you are finding ways to cope,im hoping to start again this month just waiting on af so keeping my fingers firmly crossed xx*


----------



## nuttynat1982

Morning everyone!


Well I am need of an AF dance please! Booked in for bloods on Thursday but got to ring tomoz if not arrived.


Its def ready to comeas boobs are really,my hard and sore and got abdominal pains - sorry if tmi x


----------



## Caro101

Hey Gorgeous Gorgeous Magpies

Sorry have been awol for a bit. Have just been busy somehow, seriously tired and then as if thats not enough i have had the most awful headaches for days.

*Blueegg ~ * Soo lovely to hear from you hon'. Glad to hear you are gearing yourself for you next cycle which we are all ready to cheer on with hoping it will be your cycle.

Nuttynat ~ That   better not even think about not showing upon time this time   .A little dance to help her on her way            

*Pixanne, Amy and Mrs. C ~ *   Congrats girlies on reaching the big 12 weeks thats really something.

*Pixanne :*Regarding the progestorone i was on Crinone Gel and i have been told to stop it at 10weeks when aparently the placenta fully takes over so i am sure you ladies should be more than okay stopping at 12 weeks. I am supposed to be stopping this friday when i am 10 weeks but am thinking of just carryin on to finish off the box i have. That should be okay right?

I am also soo confused regarding the dates. When i had my scan i counted myself as being 6weeks and 6days. On the scan day it says on the pic the gestational age of the embryo was 6weeks and 5 days (one day behind what i thought which i thought was okay). But then the letter the fertility clinic wrote for me to give my GP says that on the day of scan i was 7weeks and 1 day. So now very confused. Could it be that the Fertility Clinic Doctor just made a mistake. Because the calculater on here also agrees with me on dates.

*Jepa, HIA, X Ray ~* Thinking of you always super strong girlies. I think your strength is amazing and its that strength that will make you amazing Mothers one day soon.

*Saroly ~* So sorry to hear you cycle got cancelled dear. Here's hoping that there are some answers at your follow up.

*Carrotts ~*So glad to hear you are so chilled hon'. That is just the best way to be such a shame most of cant manage it though so keep it up.

Hope everyone else is doing okay..


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks Caro, its worked haha! The witch  has arrived! I can't believe it! I d/r for 19 days last time before it came, this time only 11 days! Just got to try and get through to St Marys now arrtgggghh!


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Ladies 

Sorry I not posted for a few days, had the big scan Thursday and measuring 13weeks (4 days ahead) so we seem to have travelled lots this weekend to tell our family in the midlands and Peak District. Still only close friends and family the rest can wait or figure it out themselves!! 

Blue egg lots of magpie luck for your cycle,   we see your update for BFP in a few weeks 

Sarah, I'm so sorry you got cancelled but to be honest I think your clinic sounds rubbish, I can't believe they didn't up your dose or try anything to help those follies grow 

Pixanne, I was told to stop pressies at 12 weeks also, but as I had some left I went to 1 a day from last week (all showed ok at scan) and will continue that until the packet is empty. A few girls I have spoken to said they had light bleeding after stopping as body readjusts to the hormones 

Nutty, (an super Caro for the amazing AF dance!) great news the witch arrived on time hope you get them on the phone so you can confirm to start stimms  

Caro, it sounds confusing! Think your fertility doctor got confused on the letter, stick with the dates you know from ivf.. I've found clinics easily mess up letters mine sent confirmation of my treatment to hubby's private surgeon for retrieval and nothing to my GP and had wrong number of mature eggs on it (plus they sent it 3 weeks after bFp wishing me luck!) the clinic were amazing so not too fussed on the paper work! .

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## nuttynat1982

Well got through to a very rude person who told me I shouldn't have rang and just turned up on Thursday (even though I was told to ring when af arrived). So as long as bloods are fine on Thursday, I start stimming on Friday! (Finally)! Feel like asking Sharry to update me in the front page hahaaha x


----------



## Sharry

I could do just for you


----------



## may2

Hi ladies,
Amy, Pixane and Mrs.C congratulation on reaching the 12 weeks   

Jepa,HIA and XRAY    No words can make it better.

Nuttynat- glad Af has shown her face on time for you.

saroly- so sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled. it will be worth going for a review appointment before next cycle so they can made a better plan for you.

  to every one.

AFM- FET booked for this feb. praying so hard my one little froostie thaw alright. 
Just a quick questions ladies- Can some please tell me the best ovulation kit to buy. i have never used one before
they want me to use one this time since we will be doing natural FET and i am a bit confused on the one to get.


----------



## Shellbee

May, good luck with your FET, lots of magpie luck coming your way 

I personally have no experience of ovulation tests, but friends on here and real life all swear by clear blue diital with the smiley faces as they found them easier to use and clear indication of ovulation


----------



## blue egg

*Thanks Shellbee i hope this time is our time.

How are you keeping caro101,hope you are keeping well  *


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thank you Sharry!! Better late than never


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey May, good luck in your FET, it's nice to know some people are cycling again with me xxx


----------



## X-raygirl

Evening ladies, 

Hope you are all keeping well in this cold weather or is it just snowing where I am? Lol

Just a quickie for may.....I've used both the digital and non digital opk and I would def say clear blue digital for this stuff.... The definite smiley face is sooooo much easier than guessing game of 'is that line darker?!?' 
Also I could 'track' ovulation by peeing on them at different times of the day as even tho it was positive at 7am, there wasn't always the time to 'act' on it! Lol so I could check again nearer bedtime!!! 
All the best for the defrost mrs!
XxX


----------



## may2

Thanks ladies for the ov kit advice! 
I think we will go with the clear blue digital one as most of you recommends it  
  all

may


----------



## Pixanne

Hello lovelies,

May, I'd ask what your clinic recommend. I'm surprised they're not providing them.

Shelbee, great news on your scan. Mines tomorrow and I'm so nervous!!!

Blue egg, lovely to see you back!

Nuttynat, I think Af behaving is a good omen for this cycle!

Hello to everyone else!

Afm, well it's scan day tomorrow! I'm so nervous. I hope Frostie is still there and healthy and safe! I went to see a friend and her newly hatched daughter today and it hit home how much I really want this baby. Scans are always nerve wracking. I think we ladies that need a little help to conceive just know too much and it's not necessarily a good thing.

Dd had a repeat hearing test yesterday and it looks like she needs grommets so I'm gearing up to battle with the nhs on that too!

X


----------



## Caro101

*Pixanne ~* Good Luck with the scan tomorrow hon'. It will be fine trust me. Frostie is safe and sound. I think you said it perfectly because we need that extra hand we know waaay too much and it freaks us out. I was going insane and time was really dragging for me untill i invested in a doppler. Been working for me since 9 weeks and its just amazing. That day when i dont feel pg or my symptoms have disappeared i just use it and there is my reassurance. I think if not for that i would have gone bonkers by now.

*Nuttynat ~* Hope bloods are all good for all systems go go for stimming Friday.

Hello all other Gorgeous Magical Magpies. Always always close to my heart.


----------



## Carrots12

Evening magpies, just a quick one from me as am shattered and my bed is calling.....

*Pixanne* - Sending you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow. I know everything is going to be fine with frostie so enjoy it.

*May* - good luck with you FET. I have used the Clearblue digital opk's before and they are really easy to use so I 2nd/3rd the recommendation. They were the ones my hospital recommended we use during our various tests too.

*NuttyNat* - hope your bloods are okay tomorrow and that you can start your stimming on Friday. 

Lots of love and  to everyone else.
xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Morning! Well sat in clinic, not missed these 7.30 am sessions  normally I sneak in and out with out waiting too long plus avoiding a £3 parking charge but today I am number 6 in the queue for bloods. Thanks everyone for your support and fingers crossed that when I get the call later that everything is ok x


----------



## Shellbee

Hope the blood results are good Nuttynat and you can start stimms .. Ooh it's lovely to see you with dates on our front page! 

Pixanne, good luck today with your scan, Enjoy seeing frostie 

Caro, I 2nd the Doppler! Most amazing thing and almost as good as an ultrasound at home  

Carrots, hope all is well with you


----------



## Jepa

Hello beautiful ladies,

Ah poo, had just written post with personals for you all and now it's vanished cars I changed windows on my tablet.  Bummer!  Having a slow headachey morning this morning anyway and have to rush out the door to get some work done (eek, it's nearly 10!!) so wont redo it all.

Best luck with your scan Pixanne!!  Looking forward to a frostie update!

Nutty at so great to see you on the front page!!

Thinking of everyone else too and sending best of the best your way telepathically!!!

Struggling on myself but I'll get there (I hope!).  Have my follow up booked in for the 27th of this month so fingers crossed we can get the right questions lined up for then and make a start on answering them and hopefully make our way towards our one day healthy happy full-term baby??

Xxxxx


----------



## X-raygirl

Hello girls.
Pixanne......was hoping for a frostie update, but I'm too early! Hope it all went well my lovely.  well wishes too dd too, poor wee soul.

Nuttynat.....nice to see you in our front page a magpie at heart!! Hope clinic didn't keep you too long and no tickets on your car window on your return! 

Jepa.....or hepatitis as my auto correct wants to call you! Lol hope you are well and not working too hard lady. Great news for your review appointment, get all those questions popping into your head written down as you think them. All too easy forgotten when you get in the room with doctor! 
Hope your managing to cope and not 'drowning' in a sea of babies from work and family. 

Love to all of you. 

Had a bit of a down day yesterday, was told of a friend who is pregnant, she's 11wks. Just like I should be, think that's the first thing to actually hit home that I'm not pregnant anymore and no baby will arrive in August. 
But treated myself to hair cut&colour today, bye bye greys! Lol thot I was gonna have to keep them a wee while longer and a liquid lunch with a friend tomorrow. Both things I couldn't of done if I was pg! altho my want for alcohol hasn't come back at all, but I'll try my best. Just for you girls who can't indulge till summer time!!
If I happen to walk past that painting tomorrow.....who knows!! Lol
Keep smiling my lovelies!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Well am fuming, I can't start stimming until next Thursday as they are fully booked arrrrggghhh


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

X-ray, buy it buy it buy it!!!

Nutty, I would be too. Will they just keep you dr?

Hello Carrots, how are you feeling?

Hi Shelbee, how are you doing? You must be storming towards your 20w scan now!

Jepa, good news that your fu is booked. Get writing those questions down!

Caro, aw thanks for your reassurance. 

A quick afm, lovely scan! Frostie is measuring 12+3 and I'm 12+4 so happy with that. NT was 1.7mm but I won't get the combined result for ten days. 

A big sigh of relief to see him/her happily waving and doing a little bum wiggle!

X


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all 

*Pixanne* - I'm glad your scan went well and that frostie is doing so well, must be such a relief to see him/her.

*NuttyNat* - How frustrating for you after all this time waiting to then be delayed again. I'm sure the next week will fly by and you'll be stimming before you know it.... lets hope so anyway.

*X-raygirl* - You should definitely buy the picture! Do it, do it, do it. If you don't it'll be one of those things you always think about and will regret not buying. Probably worth mentioning here that I am a compulsive shopper who can justify any purchase. 

*Jepa* - Sorry you are feeling down sweetheart but its totally understandable so keep looking after yourself. I hope your follow up gives you the answers you are looking for. 

Big hellooooo to everyone I have missed. 

I have my lining scan tomorrow, it has come around so quickly. Really hope that they give us the go ahead to book in ET for next week. Fingers crossed.

Lots of love.
xxx


----------



## Caro101

*X Ray ~* Awwwww honey so sorry to hear you had a down day yesterday. Can't even begin to imagine what it must feel like knowing you could have been sharing the same stories with your friend but you know what am positive for you your day will come.

*Pixanne ~* Great news on Frostie must be soo lovely to see them moving around. Cant wait to get there

*Carrots ~* Good luck with the lining scan tomorrow. Hope al is as should be and you can kick butt into the next stage

*Nuttynut ~* What the hell? That is absolutley ridiculous and totally unfair. How do they overbook the number of people cycling. Please try kicking up a fuss am sure they are trying it. Thats just not right after the inconvinience of xmas as well no way.

*Jepa ~* Hey Hon' bad influence we are but buy buy buy looool. I second what the other Magpies said. Write down all questions and whatever you have to say. I have a tendency to walk in there anf forget everything and then i remember it all when am out lol.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey, 


Yes In to just continue d/r for another week(even though this is what I suggested to them before Xmas and I was told no) got my bloods booked in on 19th then more bloods on 21st plus a scan which will be at a different time to bloods x


Beginning to feel like this is not a good experience and wondering if to see if I can be treated somewhere else on the nhs next time rather than st Mary's the term p**s up and brewery come to mind x

Sharry can you change my stimms date to next Thursday pls. X


----------



## Carrots12

Happy Friday's ladies, how are you all today?

Just a quickie from me as I need to catch up with some work.....  I am just back from my appointment (almost had a row with a white van man on the way home - oops!).  My lining is only at 7mm at the moment so they have up'd my progynova and I've got to go back for another scan on Tuesday.  I am disappointed not to get the okay today but I did think it was going to be too soon to progress as have only been on the tablets for 10 days.

The good news is that I found out the grades of our frosties.  Our day 5 are 5AA and 4AB and our day 6 are both 4AB.  They will defrost the day 5 ones and transfer, leaving the other two for a follow up FET when/if we want.

NuttyNat - It defo sounds like you need to change hospitals for your next one, how frustrating that they are keeping you hanging.  Great that you get more than one go on the NHS, thats really rare.

Have great weekends all.  
xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey Carrots


Sorry about your lining,  friaries sound good!

I  really lucky that I get 3 goes on NHS  plus dh inherited some money which we have put aside for private treatment if needed. Hopefully I won't need all my nhs goes if all goes to plan


----------



## HavingitAll

Hello lovelies!

Well it has been truly good to have some time off (with medical certificate of course) from work, to lie-in and potter about the house with DH.

I'ts just wonderful to hear that Nutty-nat is about to get stimming (sorry about the delay!)

Pixanne what a fabulous frostie!

X-ray, we bought a gorgeous piece of art and are so pleased with ourselves, it just feltso  right. It's just gonna take longer to pay the credit card is all (!). Please do it if you can, we'd agreed to take on extra jobs to pay for it we needed.

So we've been lazing about eating and drinking the wrong things and lying-in. Just what we've needed. I'm dreading going back to work on Monday. I certainly do not want to answer any questions about my sudden and unexplained 'operation' and week off work, and I'm quite sure my lack of disclosure will be held against me.

Fingers crossed for you Carrots!

Jepa, we gotta think of some questions too - wow that's tough. All my research (and I'm a scientist with access to international journals) has shown that there is so little we (our Docs!) do know and so much we don't. We've a follow-up appointment in a couple of weeks.

Love to all the magpies

HavingitAll


----------



## Carrots12

Hello my magical magpies, how are you all?

*HIA* - How are you finding it being back at work? I hope its not too stressful and that you aren't having to answer too many awkward questions about your time off. When is your follow up appointment? I really hope they manage to give you some answers at that.

*NuttyNat* - You are really lucky with 3 goes, although I am sure you won't need any more than this one as you are going to get lucky. How is the d/r going? Hope its not too draining and that you can start your stimms soon.

To everyone else, a massive HELLO and huge big  headed your way.

I had my scan today and the doctor is happy with my lining so I can finally book in for ET. They said to either call after 4pm today or 10am tomorrow - I think we all know which day I will be phoning!  I'm now clock watching so I can call them at 4pm on the dot!

Hope you all enjoy your pancakes tonight. I am not a huge fan of them (which is surprising really as I have an awful sweet tooth) but will have one or two to keep DH company. He'll eat about 6-8 of them!

Lots of love.
xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Carrots, yay to ET! Those snow babies are looking forward to coming home to mumma! X


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Good luck carrots, great news! Xx


----------



## Shellbee

Great news carrots and good luck! 

How is everyone else doing? anyone braving the due date boards? I finally made the jump over


----------



## Carrots12

Morning magpies

Just wanted to wish you all a happy Valentines day.  May your days be filled with lots of love and snogs.

       

xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

So its today that I finally start stims am a bit nervous what it will have in store for me, all seems more real now after d/r for 3 wks for the 2nd time! Finally got some d/r side effects this week, hot flushes, terrible dreams, a big coldsore and lots of aches in back and hips! Fingers crossed it will be worth it!!  


Lots of love to my magpies on valentines day xxxxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Sharry, please change my stimms date to 14/2

Ta


----------



## Shellbee

Great news Nuttynat! So pleased you are starting stimms, get the hot water bottle out and help those lovely follies grow


----------



## Carrots12

Yay, thats fab news NuttyNat.  I second what Shellbee says, get that hot water bottle out to help those lovely follies.  Lets hope that the stimming helps with the side effects you've been experiencing too.

Exciting times hun!  

xxx


----------



## HavingitAll

Hello hens,

Wonderful news Nuttynat!

Well done Shellbee! You've graduated!!!

Yay Carrots!

Our review appointment is on 28th so I'll not have much to say until after that. Since our missed miscarriage was at 7.5 wks I'm not sure what we need to ask. Hopefully we think of something!


HavingitAll


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey hit 

Found our follow up not very useful either after chemical 

Basically proved you can get pg, just need to go again when your ready.....

Knew that anyway!

Hi to everyone else, still read everyday just not much to say.....
Still bit in limbo deciding when to go for fet again. Bum still hurts a little bit from the injections so want that to heal properly first.

Happy valentine xxxx

Bjb x


----------



## Pixanne

Happy valentines day lovelies!

Bjb, letting the bum recover is critical - imagine jabbing again too soon! Ouch!

Carrots, when is ET?

Nuttynat, huzzah for the next milestone! Get clucking, mother hen! 

Hi everyone else!

Afm, up at 11.30! Had to be a record!!!

X


----------



## mrsc75

Hiya ladies x
Really happy to say my scan was good yest!
Little bubs was wriggling about so much took sonographer ages to get NT reading!
I'm so outed now as I did what I swore I wouldn't and put the photo on ******** last night but its a fantastic feeling!!
Sorry for short selfish post I'm going to get up to date and see how everyone else is getting on this last few days have been mad! 
Mad but now happy I couldn't stop spooning DH last night never dreamed I'd get this far!
Big hugs and good luck to all 
Xx


----------



## Carrots12

Morning magpies!

Am sooo glad it's finally Friday, it's been a veeeery long week at work. I'm looking forward to a weekend of baking and relaxing.

How are you all?

*Mrsc75* - Fabulous news that everything is going so well with your little bumpy. I don't blame you for putting it the dreaded ******** as you are excited and want to shout it from the rooftops. I've already decided that if we are ever lucky enough to be where you are we will keep it quiet from friends until 5 months if we can but I'm sure I won't stick to that.

*Pixanne* - how are you feeling now? Are you and DD finally over your nasty bug? Give frostie a little pat from me.

*BJB* - Don't rush into doing FET, just do it when you (and your bottom ) are ready. Your lovely little frosties aren't going anywhere so the main thing is to get yourself physically and emotionally ready so you can make the best home for them possible. I'm so hopeful it will be 3rd time lucky for you. 

*NuttyNat* - How is the stimming going? When is your next scan to check on all those lovely follies you are growing?

Hello to everyone I have missed.

My ET is booked in for Tuesday at 3pm - exciting! We want to have 2 put back so they will defrost the first two and if one/both don't make it they will keep going until we either have 2 to put back or none left. I'm not too worried about it at the moment as we are lucky enough to have 4 frosties so I'm hopeful at least 1 will survive.   I'm pretty sure I'm not going to be this calm on Monday night/Tuesday morning though! 

I feel like such a fat bloater at the moment. The bum bullets make me bloated and the full fat milk and brazil nuts aren't helping either. Any weight gain always goes straight to my tummy so if you didn't know me you would honestly think I was 3/4 months pregnant. With any luck I'll be looking pregnant for all the right reasons soon.     

Wishing you all lovely weekends.

xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Just a quick post as am on my phone...

Am not liking this stimming one bit!! Only done one injection of menopur so far (next one is due in an hour) and already had a banging headache, feel sick and stomach pains!' The things we girls do...

Got bloods on Tuesday morning then bloods and first scan on Thursday which will be day 8.


Having a bit of a wobble as went to get a parcel from my neighbours bin store and there was a parcel for her there too from apticlub so am guessing she is expecting


----------



## HavingitAll

Mrsc75, your post was so joyful it brought a little tear to my eye.  Do whatever u want girl, ******** or no ********. You are a magpie!

Nuttynat - 8 days seems a long time before a first scan. The symptoms suck don't they! But it's only a short time before you could be pupo!

Carrots - wow it won't be long now, sending chill vibes your way.

Bjb - i'd just be awful and get injecting as soon as the doc let's me. Patience? Not me. And sometimes I think I can hear the clock ticking! I'm sure that since we got pregnant our review will just be a rubber stamp. Old lady eggs caused our miscarriage, we just need to wait to start ivf again.

HavingitAll


----------



## may2

Mrsc75 - Glad to hear your good news- wishing you and DH a wonderful and smooth 4-5 months.

BJB- give your body all the time it needs to recover. You will know when you are ready to start again.

Carrots- good luck and sticky vibes for Tuesday 

Nuttynat- sorry to hear you are having symptoms, please drink plenty of fluid ( water/ milk) it helps.

Havingitall- when is review apt? Hove you got any frosty or are you thinking of a fresh cycle.

Big hello to all our pregy ladies, hope you are all having fun and enjoying the baby bump. Enjoy every minute of it because you have worked really hard for it.

Afm- I ordered the clear blue digital 20 sticks ov kit from amazon and saved a almost £20 compare to booths 
It arrived yesterday and I have started using it today.
Thanks ladies for the advice, I wouldn't have known which one to get or where to get it at a reasonable price.
First scan Monday morning
May


----------



## Pixanne

MrsC, I saw your post on the pg thread - congratulations! It's gorgeous isn't it?

Nuttynat, sounds like you need to up your water. Are you drinking at least two litres a day? Isotonic drinks help too.

Carrots, hurrah to being reunited with your frosties! You'd be very unlucky not to get two out of four so don't worry at all.

May, great news you've got al your equipment ready.

Hello to everyone else!

Afm, we got our combined test results back and our Downs risk is lovely and low at 1:6522. I'll take those odds thanks! Just got my appointment through with the vbac midwife so it's feeling more real now.
Other than that, poor dd has molars coming through so there's not much sleeping going on in our house!
X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Excellent pixanne! Mine was 1 in 7,700 was chuffed with that too x


----------



## may2

Amy and Pixanne- that an excellent odd. Well done!!
May


----------



## Shellbee

Happy Saturday lovely magpies 

BJB, healing up before the injections start again sounds like a good plan, I think you'll know when your ready for your mission to rescue your snow babies, hope you doing ok  

Havingitall, make sure you write down anything you think off, I go into so may appointments and just blank mentally until about 10 seconds after I leave! Hope your review does provide some benefit and insight for you  

May, glad you got your clearblues and good news on the amazon bargain .. Good luck! 

Carrots,   for good defrost rates .. Here is hoping the first two defrost then you have two left for sibling   lots of magpie look to make the current pregnancy look you rocking stick around and get bigger with your baby! This is your time  

Nutty, I second and third everyone else make sure you drink plenty of water, milk etc and hot water bottle (follicle growth and helps with the pain) paracetamol is safe to take but I also liked 4head

Pixanne, great news on the results .. Ours were 1 in 2500 and all things considering we are really pleased with that .. Good news again to you also Amy

Any news from lovely wombat?? We miss your cheery posts lovely 

Must dash falling asleep , much past my bedtime! Lol


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thank Ladies


Side effects seem to have gone, had a bit of an accident with the menopur today though, when I was breaking the glass neck on the fluid to add to the powder, instead if it snapping right off it crumbled into my finger giving me a nasty cut lol!


Congrats Amy and Pixanne on your results xxx


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies!

Sorry I've dropped off the radar for quite a while - I found the waiting for scans board was stressing me out; so much worrying going on over there that I was getting quite anxious in a most un-wombat-like way! So I decided to stay off FF for a bit for my sanity - but, now that I'm calm again I missed you guys! Thanks for asking after me Shellbee!  

Wow, it's so great to see so many getting started again in our new wave of magpies! Congrats nuttynat, may, Carrots - ooh, good luck for Tuesday!! -  and everyone else cycling - may all your journeys be smooth and successful from here on in!    

Pixanne, Shellbee, mrsc75, amy, congrats on your excellent scans and test results - such happy times! So glad to hear all is going well for you on this incredible, awe-inspiring journey!  

AFM - rapidly approaching our 12wk scan on Friday, at last at last!    It has seemed a long wait but it is becoming slowly more real - I am absolutely loving being pg and I'm even starting to see a tiny little bump!! DH is looking after me like the champion hubby he is and I feel so blessed and grateful to be where we are right now - as you can probably guess, we've just had a very soppy valentine's day!!  
I just can't wait to be able to tell everyone now, and for it not to be a secret - roll on one more week!  

loads of love and massive wombat hugs to all  
love wombat xxx


----------



## Shellbee

Wombat   lovely to hear from you, definitely sounds like the waiting for scans threads was stressful if it made you worry .. Friday will soon be here and you'll see how much your fredginger has grown .. Plus we finally get to know for sure! .. It's gone so quickly since you told us about your first scan (or seems that way to me!) 

Carrots .. Good luck for tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you  

Nutty .. Hope you feeling a little better now .. Good luck for bloods tomorrow x 

May .. How are things going for you? Do you know roughly when ET will be? .. Hope you getting on ok with the CB sticks 

Pixanne .. Hope DD is feeling better with her molars


----------



## Caro101

Hello Gorgeous Gorgeous Magpies 

Sorry been AWOL work has been really stressful and have rarely had the strength to keep my eyes open after dinner and a bath. So lovely to hear all your progress. You are all close to my thoughts and heart always. Will attempt personals next time.


----------



## Pixanne

Caro, you should be slowing down not speeding up!

Shelbee, it must be your 20w coming up soon? Dd is still suffering and nothing has cut yet but her gums are very red and swollen, poor love. She just wants to sleep against my chest with me sitting up. Leaves me exhausted but the cuddles are very special. She tucks her arms in under mine and sticks her bum out. So cute.

Wombat, hello missus! Stay here instead. Far less stressful. I'm sure fringer are fine.

Carrots, massive good luck for tomorrow! How did the defrost go?

Nutty, all good now? How's our little hen?

Hello Amy, your results were great!

Afm, dh has a bug so has been sent to the spare room. Dd and I had a day in the sunshine at the farm today and I'm shattered! My gp tested me for chicken pox immunity today as all the kids in the area seem to have it! I did have it as a child but better safe than sorry. 

X


----------



## Carrots12

Morning ladies, how are you all?

Pixanne - so sorry your poor little on is suffering with her teething.  I am sure lots of lovely cuddles from her Mummy are making her feel much better.  How is frostie doing?

Wombat - Good luck for your scan on Friday!  I can't wait to hear if you have one or two little ones.... I still think theres two!  I'm glad you are enjoying your pregnancy.

Caro - Sorry you are so busy at work, I hope things slow down soon for you.

NuttyNat - How are you getting on?  Have you got a date for EC?

Big hello and massive   to everyone else.

I have just had the call from the clinic.  They defrosted the first two of our frosties and they have survived the thaw at 95%, but that could change by transfer time so fingers crossed they don't deteriorate.  My transfer is at 3pm - I can't wait!

Lots of love to all you amazing magical mapies.
xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey everyone!


Carrots good luck for ET

Pixanne and carrots thanks for asking.


No data for etc yet, only had bloods today and just had a call asking me in increase my menopur from 2 vials to 3 so guessing my hormone levels are not where they would like them to be. I will no more on Thursday


----------



## mrsc75

Hi Magpies..
I was a bit like you Wombat, tried to get into the scans and early preg boards but there is a lot of worrying going on and it doesnt really help does it.  I havent been here for a while but have only really missed the magpies....

Good luck for scan Wombat

Good luck for ET Carrots...
Hello everyone else and thansk for the nice comments about my scan Havingitall xxxx

AFM - had a bit of bad news this morning in that we got the results of our NT scan/combined test and have a result of 1:29. Am devastated to think we have come this far and now have to decide on further testing or taking my chances.  I know that you girls will understand once that it has got to this stage how hard a decision that is but I also feel that as the test may pick up other more serious abnormalities then i probably should put my health and mine and DH sanity first and have the CVS or amnio.  I think I may be too late for  CVS.  I have calmed down over the day but have been all over the place this morning. 

This whole thing is still a rollercoaster not sure when it will ever be time to relax....


----------



## Pixanne

Mrsc, I'm so sorry you have this worry. I will share what my midwife told me and that is that the vast majority of women go on to have perfectly normal, healthy babies. I had decided personally that if my risk was high, I would go for amnio to either be able to make an informed choice, or to be able to relax through pregnancy. It is still highly unlikely there's anything wrong - remember the combined test takes all sorts of things into consideration.

Carrots, wooo! By the time you read this, you will be pupo!!! Congrats!!! All quiet on the Frostie front which I'm taking as good!

Nutty, rest up mrs clucky - help those eggs grow!!!

X


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies 

*Mrsc75* - I would echo what Pixanne has said; I am so sorry you have this to deal with after all you have been through to get here BUT, as she says, for most people things still turn out to be OK in the end and I will keep  that this is the case for you xx With regard to having the other tests, I would just say do lots of research and then go with your gut instincts. Hoping all will be well for you hon  xx

*Pixanne* - so sorry your dd is having such a tough time - on the plus side, by the time Frostie is ready to make an appearance he/she will be able to cope with anything after all the ups and downs you've been through already!  

*Carrots* - you must be getting pupo as I speak!! Woo-hooo!    Excellent news that the first two frosties survived well. Loads of love and extra-sticky vibes for you missus! 

*nuttynat* - hope upping the dose gets things on track and you'll soon have your dates x

*Caro* - hello lovely, don't worry about personals, just make sure you get your rest! I've had days when I have literally walked in from work, sat on the sofa and dropped off (normally I can't nap in the daytime at ALL!) - only to be discovered by DH three hours later! Our bodies are just so hard at work building little ones, no wonder we have no energy left over for us! 

*Shellbee* - I can't say that time has seemed to go quickly for me -  - but I am trying to enjoy every moment! How are you doing? Have you bought anything yet?! xx

loads of love and wombat hugs to all, enjoy the lovely Spring weather while it lasts! (found snowdrops in my garden that I totally forgot I'd planted last year - new life, it's a sign!! ) 
love wombat xx


----------



## mrsc75

Thanks Pixanne and Wombat,
you both said exactly what I've been feeling.  I think I need to be informed and then make a decision otherwise I will worry (more than already) all the way through this pregnancy.

Hope it went well Carrots.
My friend in scotland has just had her ET at the weekend and is currently PUPO its lovely to be able to to text her support and hear how she is getting on

xx


----------



## Shellbee

Afternoon ladies 

MrsC .. I'm sorry the results were not great and you have this additional worry .. I can only echo what Pixanne and wombat said already .. It's just an indicator and doesn't mean what it appears... Don't rush into making a decision and do what you feel comfortable with .. Do you get to have an appointment with the consultant/midwife to discuss further testing? 

Carrots, great news on the defrost rate hope you are now happily PUPO 

Wombat , guilty on the buying front   didn't want to miss the bargains! .. Have you braved the shops yet? Friday is getting ever closer! .. 

Pixanne, sorry DD is still feeling poorly, hope those teeth come through soon ... 24 days until scan   when is yours? 

Nuttynat, at least they increased your dose, hoping for lots of follies at your scan on Thursday battery hen  

Caro, I feel your sleepy ness .. I im not asleep on the sofa by 8 its impressive! .. Rest up lovely and hope things are not to busy for you soon x


----------



## may2

MrsC .. sorry to hear about your result. remember there are lots of false positives with this tests. dont be rushed into making a decision take your time and make sure the amnio is what you and dh really wants   


carrots - I am sure you are PUPO now so congrats!!


Shellbee. Don't feel guilty on the buying front. last time I started right after my 12 weeks scan   I actually went from the scan to the shop
 
  all.


AFm- had first scan yesterday, 7 days post AF. they saw a dominant follicle measuring 14.7 and few other smaller follicles. lining was 4,5 and the person that scanned me was worried about it? I thought it was ok for day 7 post Af but what do I know! so ladies what do I do to thicken it.
having natural FET so no drugs.


----------



## Pixanne

MrsC, why don't you call your community midwife tomorrow and have a long chat? I'm sure she'll be able to advise.

May, you need to get to 7mm before ET but you've got plenty of time yet. Selenium helps lining and implantation so you can either get a supplement from a shop or hit the brazil nuts!

Shelbee, not long then! Mine is 7 April.

Carrots, how's pupo feeling??

Wombat, I'm coping quite well with the lack of sleep! Must be the second trimester energy hitting!

X


----------



## Carrots12

Evening all

MrsC - Sorry your results weren't good and they are causing you concern.  I agree with the others that you should do other tests so you have the facts in front of you.  I'm so sorry that the roller coaster is still ongoing for you.

May - Definitely hit the Brazil nuts to thicken your lining, I've been eating them every day and have to say I am sick of the sight of them.  It will all be worth it though if it helps.  I'm sure your lining will thicken enough by the time you are ready for ET.   

Hello to everyone else.

Well I am pleased to say that I am finally (yes, FINALLY!!!!) pupo with two beautiful little frosties!!!   Am so pleased to get here after the long wait since our failed treatment in May/June.  I'm feeling really good and really happy.  I was a bit emotional after the transfer and got all teary when we were leaving the clinic and wishing the next couple "good luck".  I will think about how they are getting on when I test and hoping they get good news.  OTD is Sunday 3rd March.   

xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Brillo pads Carrots! Yay to your snow babies!!! Looking forward to your bfp xx


----------



## HavingitAll

yay! yay! carrots is pupo!!! STICKY VIBES!!!    

HavingitAll


----------



## mrsc75

Fab carrots! now feet up and relax.... the emotional thing is with you for a while....  

May, brazil nuts and a hot water bottle...

Thanks girls for all of your support, I was reading the page last night and DH was peering over my shoulder reading the posts and said, 'are you mrsc, is that us, isnt that nice' I told him ages ago and many times about you lot but I dont think it was sinking in!

I woke up this morning feeling terrible but just spoke to a girl at work who had the amnio and everything was fine with worse odds than me.  Just gotta think posititve    

xxx


----------



## HavingitAll

So right mrsc75 -  you don't know until you know. obviously you'll worry about it but you'll do your best not to. let off some steam with us girls sometime and do have your man talk with someone if you can. thinking of you.    

HavingitAll


----------



## nuttynat1982

Yay Carrotts!!! Hopefully I won't be too long behind you on the pupo front!!


Shellbee can't believe your next scan is only 24 days away, the time is just flying!


Afm have been feeling quite sick and dizzy tonight got more bloods and also my first scan tomorrow, fingers crossed everything is doing what it should be as I ain't looking forward to the side effects if they up my dose again tomoz xx


----------



## Pixanne

MrsC, it still unlikely there'd be anything wrong. I really think you should chat with your midwife. The more informed you are, the better.

Nutty, I'm sure your scan will show lots of eggs waiting to be plucked! You just keep clucking!

X


----------



## Shellbee

Good luck with your scan today Nuttynat! .. Your right time is flying now!


----------



## Carrots12

Nuttynat - Good luck for your scan today.   

xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Well been for my scan ... Am absolutely devastated I have got 4 follies on one ovary and 1 on the other  the hospital seemed pleased with that where as I was expecting more. Got to wait for a phone call today to see if I am getting increased again then back on Saturday for more bloods and a scan


----------



## Carrots12

Nuttynat - Sorry you are disappointed.  That sounds good though and a follicle can contain more than one egg.  And as they always say, it really is quality and not quantity that counts.

Get the hot water bottle out and try not to stress, which I know isn't easy on this rollercoaster.   

xxx


----------



## Caro101

Lovely Lovely Magpies

Hope you are all as good as can be. Thinking of you always.

*Carrots ~* Hope them embies are snuggling in super deep and cosy where they belong. Sticky vibes coming your way my lovely.

*Nuttynat ~ * Awww honey i am so sorry that your scan was not what you hoped it to be. But please relax and know that it will be okay. Remember when i was cycling my follicles didn't grow and i stimmed for 15 days. I remember the tears each time i came out of that scan room. When i eventually got to EC i dont know if you'll remember but i had 13 eggs collected only to find that only 5 were mature of which 3 were fertilised. I was gutted and remember thinking what are the odds of the 3 surviving to transfer but they all did gave us a BFP and even got the 2 frozen. So as hard as it is sweets please don't fixate on numbers it will be alright in the end. My 2 pence of advice lol re: water bottle, i used it every single day while stimming soo much i was left with marks on my belly then i read that aparently someone had been told by one of the nurses that it can slow things down i cant remember where i read it so use with caution.

*Mrs. C ~* Hope you are relaxed now and not worrying yourself. My midwife at my booking appointment told me that some people get as low as 1:4 and yet there is absolutley nothing wrong. So fingers crossed you do get to relax soon.

*Pixanne ~* Poor Poor DD bless her she has had a real tough time off late not being well hasn't she. Hope she gets past this phase soon.

*HavingItAll ~* How are you lovely chicca

*Wombat ~* Where you having your 12 week scan tomorrow am i going crazy like with everything else  

*Shellbee~ * Hey Mommy howz you loool feels like you been pg for ages loooool. Are you finding out the sex?


----------



## mrsc75

Hi ladies x
Good luck for Scan tomorrow Wombat xx

Nutty I hope you aren't too disheartened x last week my friend had only three eggs collected but all three fertilised and she had two embies transferred at the weekend x 

Hope everyone else is ok xx

I had my hospital apt today and after a very good chat with specialist midwife and discussion about the risk factors we had the cvs test there and then without time to fret.  Some of the chat we had also reassured a bit about me being just on the edge of normal but age factors raising risk, anyway won't post to much detail on this page as i know its not a preg thread but I should have the results by Monday perhaps as early as tomorrow, I feel ok but is probs a relief at having test out of the way will probs wake up feeling different tomorrow.

One dilemma is that if we want to we can find out the sex and I'm not sure I want any more surprises so if good news I might say tell me! 

Fingers toes and legs crossed xx

And good luck for everyone else xxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Now then Nutty, where's your pma hiding? You might need to stim a bit longer but remember its quality not quantity. Lots of clinics are going for fewer follies but juicer eggs and you want that bfp so concentrate on quality!

Caro, hello my lovely! How are you doing?

MrsC, well that is good news. I hope you get a good nights sleep and the results are in tomorrow so you can enjoy the weekend knowing what's what. I feel sure it'll all be fine.

X


----------



## Carrots12

Morning all

Wombat - Good luck for your scan today, lets us know how you get on.

MrsC - I'm glad you got the test out of the way.  Hopefully you will get the results today so that you can stop worrying over the weekend.  Do you think you will find out the sex?  I think there are so few nice surprises in life that its nice to wait but I can only imagine how tempting it must be.  A friend found out what their 3rd child was due to be (a girl), painted the room pink and bought girlie clothes etc... they had a scan at 8 months due to a small problem they were having and found out it was actually a boy!    They had to run round and get everything changed.

Hello and big   to everyone else.

AFM - am 3dp5dt and finding it hard not to read into every twinge.  Need to have a word with myself really or I will drive myself  .  On a FET thread I am on we have all been given different times to wait before testing.  I've been told 12 days, another 14 and another 10!  It's so annoying that hospitals and clinics aren't more consistent.  I might check on all dates until I get an answer I like!   

Have great Fridays all.
xxx


----------



## Shellbee

Hello lovelies 

Wombat, good luck today! Will be checking for your update 

MrsC, glad you got to discuss everything an get some reassurance, hoping its today you get the results as you get to find out the sex wow!   (ps did you know the increase your risk because of IVF, its states it on my letter and when I asked they increase by about 1/3) 

Nutty, can only restate what the others already have quality, quality, quality! Good luck for scan tomorrow and remember everyone responds differently, as my clinic said some follies just take longer to wake up 

Caro, big question on finding out it was a no, but then last scan looked like team blue and now think I have to know   what about you? When is your next scan? 

Carrots, when is official OTD from the clinic? I think some say its longer with FET but like you say each is different which doesn't help ... I guess some clinics say as soon as the HCG is detectable to test but others take into account how pee sticks detect different levels and that you could implant late so give a buffer (just my guess mind!)  everything crossed and lots of magpie luck for your BFP  

Pixanne, hope DD is starting to feel better, I saw your post on due date thread.. An I'm sure frostie will be fine x


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies  

Firstly, thank you all sooo much for your thoughts today - it means a lot!  

Well, we had the scan and I really don't think I could feel any happier right now! Our little one (it is just the one - phew!) has grown so much, they said they looked "absolutely perfect" - they were wriggling around like anything and we even got a little wave - I think both our hearts just melted right then!!   And, unbelievably, they are measuring bang on 12 weeks 1 day, which is exactly where we are!!! Clever little thing!  
I'm just so chuffed and relieved to have finally reached this incredible   and can't wait to run out and tell everyone!
Sorry to go on, but I literally haven't stopped beaming since I saw that amazing little face on the screen - even while they were taking my bloods! 

all the best of magpie luck to everyone else - hang on in there carrots!     - I still can't believe we have been so lucky!  

loads of love and wombat hugs to everyone  

love wombat xxx


----------



## Shellbee

Fantastic news wombat! It's amazing and I'm so glad fringer had been good and growing well plus what a nice little wave you describe 

Enjoy telling everyone hun.. It's a magical moment you will treasure forever .. So very pleased for you 

... Good job I didn't put money on the 2 wasn't it lol


----------



## Pixanne

Congrats wombat! Xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Brill news wombat congratulation 

I was really convinced there were 2! 

Bjb x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Morning!!

Quick one from me, just had a scan and am over the moon - I have only gone and grown lots more follies and now have 10 ranging from 10mm to 19mm, got to wait for a call today to see what to do next- nurse thinks ill be doing my trigger either tonight or tomorrow for collection on Monday or Tuesday. Only down side is my lining is only measuring 6mm so may have to have any embies frozen whilst it thickens up x


----------



## Shellbee

Great news Nuttynat in those follies! .. Sure your lining will catch up its about 1mm per day and my clinic said the ideal was above 8


----------



## may2

Wonderful news Nuttynat! Don't stress about the lining, it will catch up befor ET

Hi shellbee- hope you are keeping warm

Great news wombat! Congratulations!

!afm, saw a smiley face yesterday so ET is booked for Friday 1/3
May


----------



## wombat13

Morning everyone

it is only flipping snowing here - where the heck is Spring?!! 
Thanks everyone for yesterday - still haven't quite come down to earth! Starting to spread the news among family and friends, and it is just brilliant!  *Shellbee, BJB* - yes, I did wonder right up to the last if there might be two, but I'm secretly relieved it is just the one! I'm only tiny and I just don't know how I would find room for two to grow properly! So we're sticking with Ginger - cos that could be a boy or a girl! (plus, as you all know, I have consumed a vast quantity of ginger biccies!) 

*Shellbee* - I was determined not to buy anything 'maternity' until after the scan - but I was forced to buy a couple of bras cos my boobs were so sore, plus they jumped up two cup sizes to DD!!  and after that I had to get mat jeans - but they are so comfy, I live in them now! x

*Pixanne* - glad to hear about the second trimester energy surge, I'll look forward to that! Currently hitting the sofa about 7.30pm and that's it, day over!! 

*nuttynat* - woo-hoo, go follies! I knew they would have a spurt!  Good luck for EC next week! 

*Carrots* - how are you doing? Stay strong and keep busy lovely, it will be worth it to hold out and not torment yourself!  

PS - I swear this is absolutely TRUE - as DH and I walked in on the day of our scan there were two magpies sat in the tree outside the hospital - so of course I knew then that it would all be fine! 

loads of love and wombat hugs to all 
love wombat x


----------



## wombat13

*May* - good luck for next Friday!   
xx


----------



## Caro101

Hello My Lovely Magpies on this really cold saturday. Hope you are all keeping warm and cosy.

*Mrs.75 ~* So glad you are feeling better honey. That is your instinct which is never wrong telling you it will all be okay my dear.

*Carrots ~* I soo vividly remember the 2ww craze feeling for you. It also goes the slowest doesnt it? I analysed every single twinge and googled till i couldnt google nomore  . Its all i could think about. I know what you mean about the clinics giving different OTDs i think thats what made me test early. But OTD will be here before you know try and keep busy. I think what no one told me was how waiting for the scan was much much harder than 2ww.  . You have that madness to look foward too  

*Shellbee ~* The finding out juror is still out on that one  . I am dead set on finding out and planned all along that i would be going private at 16 weeks to find out. DH bless him has stuck to his guns saying i just want a baby i dont care what it is so why find out. Still trying to work on him to swing his mind. I would really love to know as soon as possible.

*Wombat ~* So lovely to hear ginger is in the and kicking up a storm being naughty already  . Its soo lovely hey yet hard to believe how blessed you are and were you are. Enjoy spreading the word lool

*Nuttynut ~* That is great news on the follicles honey. Don't even worry about the lining i think they give you worst case scenario but there is plenty time for your lining to catch up. You would be amazed how even a few hours makes a huge difference to these measurements. Am sure by ET you will be way above what they want it to be ideally.

*May ~* Goodluck chic for Friday. Sending sticky vibes your way.

*AFM ~* Feeling incredibly blessed to have reached the . Still feels really surreal. Have scan monday and what a pack of mixed feelings. Excitment and anxiety too. Hoping after monday i can allow myself to be happy which i have been so cautious to do all along. Boy this journey is just something else.

*Lots of love and blessings to all you amazing magpies.*


----------



## nuttynat1982

Well had the call, am triggering tonight ready for egg collection on Monday. Eeek am nervous now!!


----------



## Carrots12

Afternoon ladies  

Wow, what a cold day it is out there!  Just back from lunch with a friend, and a spot of retail therapy, and am now wrapped up on the sofa in three layers and a blanket!

Nuttynat - Yay, that's fab news!  Good luck for your trigger shot tonight and an even bigger good luck for EC on Monday, will be thinking of you.

May - Fabulous news that you have a date set for ET!!  I will be sending you lots of sticky vibes your way for Friday 1st.   

Wombat - Yours scan sounds magical, am so glad Ginger doing well and growing big and strong.  Enjoy telling everyone your amazing news.

Caro - Good luck for Monday's scan, I beet you can't wait to see your little bean again.    I have been avoiding Dr Google as much as possible, although I have just been looking re cystitis as I feel it's coming... joy!  I can only hope I get to experience the wait for a scan.   

Hello to everyone I have missed, I hope you are enjoying our weekends.  DH is at a stag do tonight so a nice night in with a soppy film for me I think.  Goodness only knows what state he'll come home in.... I've already told him not to be too late and stress me out as its no good for our jelly beans.  

Lots of love to you all.
xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Good luck nutty nat!

Hello everyone else

On the finding out debate, with dd I found out at 12w and I felt it helped me bond before she was born. On the whole I'd like a surprise, for me the surprise that there really was a baby after infertility was enough of a surprise!!!

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Well trigger is done, just a bit of advice....


If my lining is too thin what will they do to thicken it up (we think this is the reason we have not conceived naturally as it has been commented on it being thin previously) x


----------



## Pixanne

Nuttynat, if it's too thin and they decide you'd best freeze then do fet, they'll do a manipulated fet with a drug called progynova. Basically, they'd keep you going on it until you've thickened up. You can also help thickness by taking a selenium supplement (also good for implantation). Xx


----------



## Caro101

*Nuttynut*~ Goodluck for EC tomorrow enjoy that anesthetic .

*Pixanne*~ I totally agree with you there. Being where we are today is a HUGE surprise nothing could surprise me more and it's only going to be one if 2 not much surprise there. Had no idea you could know at 12 week scan.

*Carrots* ~ well done on keeping away from Dr Google at times does more harm than good.Feeling positive for you hon am sure you will get to experience the waiting for scan madness.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Well I am here at the hospital, the anaethatist (excused the spelling) is horrible and has scared the living daylight a out of me as a result I have gotten into a bit of a state and she has rudely told me that she doesn't think I will co operate with the sedation so they are giving me a general anaesethic- all she had to do was reassure me but no she had to rant at me  if this wasn't the only was of me getting pregnant I'd be running for the hills now


----------



## may2

Oh, nuttynat- hope you are ok? Good luck with EC and forget about the horrible anaesthetist.  
May


----------



## nuttynat1982

I'm back!!! I got 7 little eggies and dh sample was good, gonna mix em to get jiggy at around 2pm, then ring me at 9.30 tomorrow to tell me if I am having Transfer on Wednesday- we are aiming for Saturday when they will be blasts, but not stressed about this as Amy is our proof that it only takes one and 2 day transfer


----------



## Carrots12

Great news Nuttynat!  Rest up today and keep us posted.

Lots of love to everyone.  Sorry for the rubbish post but am on my phone at work and trying to look busy. Will try to write more later.

xxx


----------



## Caro101

*Nuttynut ~* Well done honey on the Super Seven   hard for you that when you get the call its fab news. Shame about the anaethesist (sp) but some people are just horrible arent they. You don't have to see them again lol.

*AFM ~* Scan was all good been beaming like an idiot since i came out. Really is all so surreal.


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Well done nuttynat! 

Great news caro! 

Bjb x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

nuttynat1982 said:


> we are aiming for Saturday when they will be blasts, but not stressed about this as Amy is our proof that it only takes one and 2 day transfer


----------



## Shellbee

Great news Nuttynat on the secret 7 .. I hope they have a romantic evening before getting down to business tonight  

Caro great news on the scan! 

Carrots how you holding up? Is it 5 or 6 more sleeps for you now? So looking forward to you and nutty sharing what I  will be a BFP status! 

MrsC thinking off you today, hope the results came through and all is well x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks everyone! I'm lay here wide awake thinking about my 7 and dh tadpoles wondering if they have done or are doing what they are meant to,  . start the cyclogest (spelling again!) on Wednesday. Oh well only 6 hours until I get the call  suppose I'd best try to get to sleep my lovely general anaesthetic has messed up my sleeping lol!



Great news on your scan carrots and caro not long now that you get a bfp x


----------



## mrsc75

Hi ladies, thanks Shellbee x
I'm afraid it's really bad news for us. Got a call yesterday to say that our baby has Down Syndrome feel like the world has turned upside down. We were  1 in 29 chance and we just happened to be the one.
I'm so sorry for bringing such sad news to is lovely board and I'm not sure if I will be on here again as we have some massive choices to make over the next few days.
I just can't believe that after everything that we have been through to get here the ups and the downs and the rollecoaster of IVF that my baby is not healthy it seems so unfair.
I'm really sad I just don't know what to say except I wish everyone such good luck whether still on this IVF journey or enjoying pregnancy you have all been lovely to share things with.
I'm not sure if there is really anywhere to go on this forum for support about making such choices it doesn't seem like there is but I have found some groups on babycentre that might help.
Lots of love and magpie luck to you all xx


----------



## Shellbee

MrsC, I'm so sorry your results were not great and I hope you find the support to help you move forward with your individual decision ... I can only say on a positive note my niece is a wonderful happy girl, who yes is hard work and has challenges and does pull some wonderful stunts (she used to hate going into respite and would tell them her chest hurt so someone would go and get her!) she is very rewarding for her family, she certainly has a positive outlook on life, she is 24 now after proving the doctors wrong with their prediction of 5 years old (additional complications) .. But it is as I said a personal choice taking into account everything you know .. I wish you the best off luck MrsC whichever path you choose as the best one x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Mrs c I'm so sorry about your news, it is heart breaking to find out your much long for'd baby isn't perfect. Don't do anything too sudden and remember that Down syndrome people are actually very clever and can go on to live fantastic lives.

Whatever you decide we will all be here for you and hope when you have come to terms with your news and made your decisions you will feel able to move forward xxxx


Much love xxxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Just had the phone call - out of the secret 7, super 6 have fertilised!! The one that didnt was immature .

Am over the moon 

Next phone call is Thursday and they will tell me if I'm having transfer on Thursday or going to blast and having transfer on Saturday


----------



## Carrots12

Morning ladies

Mrsc - I am so sorry that your results haven't come back with the news you wanted and that you are now faced with an agonising decision after all you have been through.  I cannot offer any words of wisdom but want you to know we are all thinking of you and sending you and your DH lots and lots of love.    When you are feeling stronger please contact us all again to let us know how you are doing.

Nuttynat - Fabulous news about your super 6!  I have everything crossed that they continue to grow big and strong ready for transfer.   

Hello and lots of love to everyone.  

Sorry I haven't been on much but I had a few days at home after ET and I struggle to reply from my phone - its so much easier at work when I should be working!    Today I am 7dp5dt and have had some signs and symptoms (including a very very faint line when I was naughty and tested this morning) but am not getting my hopes up just yet as, as we all know, anything can happen.  Its only 5 more sleeps until OTD so not too much longer to wait.

Lots of love to you all.
xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks Carrots - hope your faint line gets darker , think I will be the same as there is no way ill be able to wait the 18 days my clinic tells you to xx


----------



## Pixanne

Mrsc, I am so sorry to hear your news. This is a deeply personal decision and only one you can make. I wish you peace at whatever decision you arrive at and do remember once a magpie, always a magpie.

Nutty, brilliant news - I predict a bfp but with a few frosties too.

Carrots, bfp bfp bfp! Fingers crossed that line gets darker!

Afm, dd went up a class at tumble tots today and us exhausted so I think it'll be a quiet afternoon! I have a few stretchy ligament pains.
X


----------



## Shellbee

NuttyNat great news on the super six they must have had great fun last night  

Carrots, I'm doing a little yay for you .. You'll see that line getting darker now I'm sure  

Pixanne, enjoy your peaceful afternoon, I'm sure frostie is fine hun .

My news is .. Bumpy is a boy   .. Long story after horrible day with the consultant from hell where i lest in tears yesterday DH got me in with a private midwife/scan place to make some sense of the idiot and the actual risks/preventative measures and procedures (previous cervical surgery and the "doctor" was heartless and cruel saying unless I lose bumpy they won't do anything) and we found out when we were there .. I always said he was and am now £150 richer when hubby lost his bet .. Bumpy will officially be known as Finley Jack (apparently bumpy is not well thought of as a name for a child!)


----------



## nuttynat1982

Aww congrats Shellbe a little prince  and pixanne it's good your feeling things stretch


My back is still killing me from yesterday as well as pain around my ovaries - am presuming that as I had a ga they will have put my legs in stirrups and that is why my back is killing xx


----------



## Carrots12

Congratulations Shellbee!  Fab name too!!

NuttyNat - Make sure you are resting up and that your DH is looking after you.

Pixanne - A quiet afternoon sounds perfect to me, can I join you?!    I am at work and struggling to keep my eyes open, can't wait to get home and put my feet up.

May - How are you feeling about ET on Friday?  I have everything crossed for you.

Lots of love to you all.
xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Mrsc xx

Nuttynat well done!

Shellbee yay team blue! Lovely name xx

Carrots eek! Xx

Bjb xx


----------



## Caro101

*Mrs. C ~* I am soo very sorry to read the sad news you posted earlier. No words could possibly be sufficient at this time. I am really sorry. Like the others have said, i pray and hope for you, that whatever decision you come to as a couple is what you feel is right for you and that you are able to always be at peace with it. Please know that we are always here for you even if it is just to give you listening ear as we probably cant make things any better. Thinking of you and your DH very much.


----------



## Pixanne

Love the name Shelbee! X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Carrots - congrats!!

Mrs c - I can't believe it im so sorry for you. I hope whatever decision you make it's right for you both x


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies 

*Mrsc75* - absolutely gutted to read your sad news but I can only echo what everyone else has said - this needn't be the end, but take your time and make sure you come to the decision that is right for you. Big hugs to you hon, and wishing you lots of strength and support for the time ahead   xx

*nuttynat* - hurrah for the Super Six!  that is a great rate; I will be keeping everything crossed for your phone call tomorrow that some (or all!) are going to blast    x

*Carrots!* - naughty early tester!!    BUT - on the other hand - woo-hoo, a line!! Hope it just gets stronger and stronger for you, now do try to hold out for those four more sleeps, it will be worth it to know for sure  xxx

*Pixanne* - hellooo!  hope you managed to get some rest yesterday! sounds far too energetic!! 

*Shellbee* - omg!! Can't believe you know already that you are having a boy, awww, I just welled up a bit!! (hormones... ahem!) That is so great (although sorry you got upset by a horrid consultant first!  ) and lovely name choice. Although I think Bumpy could grow on you (ho ho...) xxx

*May* - good luck for your ET on Friday - enjoy that magical moment seeing those amazing little embies go back in! x

*Caro* - hellooo!  how are you getting on? xx

AFM - yesterday we finally broke the news to everyone at work (have been telling friends as we've seen them since the weekend!) - and it is so great to be the centre of such lovely news! Everyone keeps coming in and hugging me! -  - best feeling ever that it's not a secret any more, and I can finally be pg and proud! (and get one of those damn Bounty packs!! ) 

huge wombat hugs to everyone 
love wombat xxx


----------



## Caro101

*Wombat ~ * Awwww hello Momma to Ginger . Thanks for asking after me. Doing absolutley fine and like you feeling better that i dont have to hide the big secret anymore. Had scan monday and then another one today ( by some confusion i had 2 booked and i went to both) really lovely. Now praying to get to the next big 20 weeks. The journey continues hey. Are you finding out If Ginger is a he/she?


----------



## Carrots12

Morning magpies

Just a quickie from me as am stood on the train trying to write this on my phone.  Just wanted to wish NuttyNat good luck for the call today.

Lots of love to everyone, will write more later.

xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey, I've had the call. I am going in at 1pm for transfer. Out of my super 6 they've all divided but only 2 are suitable - the others are too slow. I've got one 8 cell and one 6 cell - the 8 cell is better quality. No frosties. For some reason it has changed from they would only have one back to I am having them both back lol! Funny thing is its my late Nanna's birthday today and I was very close to her - wonder if its a sign . Keep everything crossed for me xx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

NuttyNat - The date must definitely be a good sign!  Good luck for your transfer at 1pm, sending you lots of sticky vibes for your little ones.  Am so excited for you!  

May - Only 1 more sleep for you, I am sooo excited for you too!  Its the most magical part of this journey I think, knowing you have a little embryo inside you.  Just the thought makes me want to well up!  

Wombat - It must have been so amazing telling everyone at work, enjoy every minute of being pregnant and getting all the attention.  What is a Bounty pack?  I'm imagining a huge pack of Bounty Bars to be enjoyed when bubba is here and you are too busy to cook.    Mmmmm coconutty chocolately Bountys.........

How is everyone else doing?

My symptoms seem to have eased off but I am trying not to worry too much about it.  I honestly can't believe how slowly this week is going - I just want to get to Sunday and test!  I did think that coming to work during the 2ww would be a good distraction but I just find myself on FF or Google or writing my FET diary and not doing any work (sorry bosses if you are reading this, I'm honestly doing lots and lots of work!!).

Lots of magpie love to you all.


----------



## Pixanne

Congrats on being pupo nutty! Yay!

Carrots, Sunday will be here in a flash.

Wombat, it is lovely telling people isn't it?

Afm, I am knackered! Took dd to a big soft play this morning. Getting harder to squeeze between rollers etc and im not sure I should be going down bumpy slides anymore but dd is too little to go in on her own.

X


----------



## may2

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't posted in such a long time - I have been really busy at work . 3 long thirteen hours shift down, I can hardly stand up!
Had to go back few pages to catch up.


Nuttynat good luck with ET.


Carrots, praying for that line to get darker and darker for you  


Wombat- what a great news to share. Enjoy the glow and attention.
Hi All!!


AFM -  I am  starting to feel very nervous for my little snow baby. I have only one frosty and I am panicking now. praying it will thaws ok. Was ok while working long hours. The panic just hit me today as I am at home alone and worrying over what I don't have control over

Baby dust to all


----------



## nuttynat1982

Well I'm pupo! Was amazing to see my 2 little embies going in!! I asked about the 2 transfer thing as was told from day one they would only ever transfer 1, the consultant was lovely and said it is cause they won't freeze just one and they were both excellent quality so rather than waste one they put both back. It is a strange feeling knowing that they are in there OTD isn't until 17th March so have got a long wait ahead of me.

Good luck for tomoz May x


----------



## wombat13

Hello everyone 

Almost made it to the weekend - and what an exciting week!

*Nuttynat* - hope ET went really well and your two little embies are snuggling in nice and tight!   Definitely think it is a sign about the date; that's some extra-special luck watching over you right there  x

*Caro* - lucky you getting an extra scan in!  It is nice to be 'official' isn't it?!  I'm not even thinking about the 20-wk scan just yet, just going to try to take it one lovely week at a time! DH and I are both pretty set on NOT finding out if Ginger is a s/he; we'd both really like a surprise but what will be will be! 

*Carrots* - I am indeed enjoying every minute; it is just lovely how many people are so happy for us!! feel very blessed! lol re the Bounty packs, sadly not the chocolate (I wish!) - they are some sort of baby and parent club I think, but basically their promotions girls stalk the maternity wing giving out bags of goodies, BUT, only if you are a mum-to-be.... so it used to break my heart a little every time we had to go there for IF, and they'd ask if we were expecting, and my darling DH always used to hug me and say 'one day it _will_ be us' - and finally he was right and we got one at our scan!  It is only a silly little thing (although you do get some good stuff in them!) - but to me it represented how far we'd come xx

*Pixanne* - I swear, you are always on the go - frostie is either going to be the most active baby ever or just sooooo chilled out, cos he's used to everything!  Yes, it is lovely telling the world 

*May* - got everything crossed for your little snowbaby, am sure they will be a little fighter and all will be well tomorrow   

loads of love and wombat hugs to all 
love wombat x


----------



## wombat13

*nuttynat* - our posts crossed! Woo-hooo, welcome aboard embies, congrats on being pupo! I cried like a baby when we saw ours go in; just so magical! 
And March 17th? - that's St Patrick's Day, all the luck of the irish! 
love wombat xxx


----------



## may2

Nuttynat- woo hoo!! well done on being PUPO!! PRAYING 17th March becomes a very lucky day for you.

thanks Wombat.
may


----------



## may2

Just a quick update.
Embryologist didn't call me . I sat at home waiting for the call until 11.00. When i  couldn't take  
it any more I call and he told oh, the embryo thaw ok so come in at 1pm as planned 
ET done OTD 10/3/13
It was a straightforward  ET. No complains and no tears this time..
Thanks for the support.
May


----------



## Shellbee

Great news on being PUPO may and Nuttynat 

May, I can't believe they didn't call you! Glad everything went ok with the thaw when is your OTD? 

Nuttynat I think it was 100% a sign that you had ET on that day x

How you holding up carrots? I'm so waitin for the official BFP post from you on Sunday   any more sneaky testing being going on? 

Caro, great news on your scans! 

Wombat, great news that you are official at work .. Your ahead of me on that front apart from a few people who are actually social friends I haven't told work yet lol! 

Pixanne, hope you doing ok after your soft play adventure be careful next time you go you may get stuck!   I forgot the other day about the bump and tried to squeeze past someone gap just wasn't quite big enough lol!


----------



## may2

Thanks Shellbee. OTD is the 10th of March (mothers day) I think it's a good omen.
May


----------



## Shellbee

May that is most definitely a good omen! and at least its not an extra long wait


----------



## Lucylu1982

Hi ladies-

Just wanted to pop on here & touch base with you all. Lovely to see magpies still supporting each other (page 103 & part 3, it's been a long & bumpy ride!)

I've read the last five pages or so & won't even attempt personals but wanted to say how genuinely happy I am for those whose cycle is going well this time & how sorry I am for those who didn't quite get the outcome we all hope for.

Still thinking of you all, and hope to see lots more BFP's over the next few weeks.

Good luck everyone,

Xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Woop hooo may on being pupo! Lucky you have it's only just over a week away, mine is not until 17th March .

Am feeling pretty terrible with the cyclogest - feeling pretty nauseous, cramping and very tired. My mum made me laugh this morning by saying do you feel any different - I had to tell her that the embies aren't actually big enough to implant yet and would just be sat there dividing lol.  

Think she may be a tad over excited lol!


Hey lucylu!! Hope all is well with you.


Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Caro101

*Nuttynut ~* Had a right laugh at your mom asking if you feel any different. Believe it or not i actually expected to walk out of there feeling different lool  . Feeling lots of positive vibes for you Carrots and May. I can just feel it.

*Lucy1982 ~* So lovely of you to pop in how are you Magpie. How are you getting on?

*May ~* I cannot believe they didnt call you wth   . I know it was probably the next the embryologist was going to do when you called but still that is just awful. I am sure they know all we do is sit by the phone waiting for that call. Feeling positive for you ladies. Mother's Day definetly a great omen Missy

*Carrots ~* I cant't wait for the official BFP on sunday.  

*Pixanne ~* I really take my hat off to you. The way i am soo exhausted and yet you have DD to run around after and still manage to take her to play centres. You ladies are strong.

*Wombat ~* Your post about the Bounty Packs and how each time you were asked if you exepcting when you went in for IF made me cry. It just shows just how far we come. I remember after my booking appointment holding my Maternity Book/Ante Natal Book with my name on it and just realising i finally have one. Hormones right.  

*AFM ~* I am ever so confused. According to my EC dates on wednesday i was 12+5 weeks. The lady doing it said ordinarily they date you according to scan and baby measurements which made me 13+1 on that day. The she gave me an EDD 3 days before the one i had according to EC but then she said sometimes with IVF pregnancies they don't change the date. So confused which then is my due date. I know its only days apart but its driving nuts having 2 dates.


----------



## Pixanne

Morning lovelies!

May, yay! Congrats on being pupo! I'd say that date is an omen - next mother's day your dd and ds will have a card for you with their little handprint inside and your dh will be covered in paint from trying to do it!

Nutty, bless your mum! It's nice she's rooting for you.

Caro, I always go with the edd the clinic say but to be honest it's academic - baby will come when baby is ready! Bless you, I don't have a choice but take dd off to her activities. She needs to burn off those beans!

Lucy, hello! Nice to see you.

Carrots, one more sleep until your official bfp.

Wombat, glad you enjoyed your bounty pack. They come and take first photos to sell to you on the maternity ward too.

Shelbee, how is bump doing? I think I just look fat at the moment and don't seem to be getting bigger! Come on Frostie, get growing!

Afm, dh has been away skiing this week so dd and I have been home alone. Thankfully she's been really good but I am still knackered! We've been baking loads, to the farm, to soft play, to tumble tots and I'm desperate for a lie in! It has been lovely though. Dh normally does bath and bedtime but it's been nice having the post bath sticky cuddles. 

I'm not feeling pregnant anymore which is always a bit worrying but I've got my 16w check on Thursday and hopefully I'll get to hear little Frostie's heartbeat and it'll make me feel better. Im such a worrier and will be until after the 20w scan when I know everything is okay.

Well, I can hear mumma coming from the nursery so I'd better go and get dd up!

X


----------



## Carrots12

Good morning lovely ladies  

May - Congratulations on being pupo!  I'm do glad your little frostie survived the thaw, how frustrating that the clinic left you wondering all morning, you must have been beside yourself!  Frostie is back where he/she belongs and is snuggling into its new home.

Pixanne - Wowie you are a busy lady, but it sounds like a magical week with you dd.  I have everything crossed for your appointment on Thursday, you must be so excited to hear frostie again.

NuttyNat - I love your mum for asking you that, it shows how excited she is for you.  Sorry the cyclogest is making you feel ill.  

Caro - It must be annoying to have two date but like Pixanne says bubba will come when it wants.  It must be amazing to have at EDD though, ooooh it's exciting!!

Wombat - I am so pleased you can now get your bounty pack (now I know what one is).  It's amazing how something like that can be so significant, and hurt so much when you aren't in the right "club" to get one.  Enjoy every pack you get.

Lucy - Hey lovely, how are you?

Shellbee - Hope you and bumpy are okay.  I know you have a name now but I was quite taken with bumpy.  

Have I missed anyone?  So sorry if I have.... I'm finding it so hard to concentrate at the moment.  I've stocked up on tests for tomorrow - going to use a FREF and a Clear Blue Digital in the hopes we get a clearer answer on one or the other.     I get to post some good news tomorrow.  Please still be with us little jellybeans.

Have great Saturdays all.

Lots of love to you all.
xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Me again!  I have just seen a baby magpie and its Mummy in a tree outside our balcony door.  Lets hope it's a sign!  Made me cry.  

xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey Carrotts, any news ? 


Afm I'm 3dp3dt today so implantation should be starting to happen (i hope) been experiencing a sharp stabbing pain on and off since last night, has anyone experienced this? According to dr google it sounds like implantation pain but am trying to be realistic and keep an open mind. This time in 2 weeks I will have done my official test - it is so gonna drag.


Happy Sunday to everyone else, I hold you are all having a relaxing day x


----------



## Pixanne

Nutty, sounds promising! I had a draggy feeling during implantation.

Carrots, don't leave us in suspense!

X


----------



## wombat13

Hi lovely magpies 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.
I popped on hoping for some good news from *Carrots* -  - hope you are ok hon, and that you are just too busy celebrating..   
*nuttynat*, I had one almighty sharp cramp the day after my (blast) ET, and then that was it!! So hopefully that pain is a little embie (or two!) snuggling in tight! 
anyway, got to go - I will try and pop on again later, hopefully for some good news! huge warm wombat hugs for all 
love wombat xxx


----------



## Shellbee

Hello lovely magpies 

Hope you are ok carrots and like wombat hoping lots of celebrations in your house   .. Ps I still call him bumpy!  

Nuttynat, had to lol at your mum .. My mum actually asked me if I felt pregnant, I was like how the hell would I know! Sorry the cyclogest is making you feel rubbish, mine settled down after awhile .. Pain sounds good to me! (That looks so weird writing that but you know what I mean!) 

Wombat, lovely about your bounty pack x hope you doing ok 

Pixanne, wow lady what a busy week! Hope you get that lie in soon and your DH pampers you after his week away x .. I have bump, sure you will get your bump soon, if you are worried ask to see your midwife earlier or have you thought about a Doppler you can rent them I think from some places? I'm sure frostie is just fine 

Caro, the lovely 2 date debate! .. Some trusts change your date, like mine is now 4 days earlier because bumpy is consistently ahead but others don't as IVF is exact .. All my paperwork has NHS scan date and that's what I have had to tell work .. Check with your midwife and she will let you know which one they are using ... I think Pixanne is spot on they will appear when they are ready! 


May, hope you are doing ok on your 2WW 

AFM bright red blood today on wiping sent me into a total melt down .. Just waiting for the consultant to see me to make sure no issues with cervix following my surgeries there, just heard bumpys heart beat so I know my little man is ok which is all that matters praying he stays ok and I can keep him safe   xxx


----------



## Caro101

*Shellbee*~ Awww Hon' i can imagine how frightening how that must have been. So glad you were able to hear little man's heartbeat and know that he is okay. I remember at my first Midwife appointment she stressed so much about how bleeds in pregnancy can happen where all is absolutley fine. Great to have it all checked out for your peace of mind especiallu us IVF ladies  lool. 
*
Nutty ~* Had a right chuckle at Shellbee saying its weired writting any pain is good lool.   But i totally agree. I got strong AF pains and occassionally sharp stabbing pains. This time in 2 weeks you will have crossed over into the crazier wait for your scan. 

*Carrots ~ * Come on lady been peeping all day for your post. Hope all is great and you are still letting the goo news sink in.

*Pixanne ~* Frostie is absolutley fine. Second what Shellbee said about the Doppler. I invested in one £45 incredibly well spent. There are some days that i wake up and just dont feel pregnant its just so lovely to listen to baby's heartbeat and be reassured until i can feel him/her move.


----------



## Carrots12

Morning all

So they say no news is good news but sadly not in this case.  Two very strong BFNs yesterday clearly told me that the two bfps I had where just to be cruel.  Looks like a chemical pregnancy for us.  Sorry for not posting yesterday but I couldn't even ask for a glass of water without crying and wailing so didn't think posting on here would do me any good.  Feeling stronger today (might have something to do with the numbness I am feeling) so wanted to drop you a quick post.  I haven't bled yet so I guess it's only a matter of time before that joy kicks in and the floodgates open again.  We have two more frosties but at the moment I can't see the point of trying, clearly the dream I've held since I was 4 of being a mumma isn't going to be a reality.

Sorry for the depressing post.

May and NuttyNat - Good luck for your OTDs.  Please let my experience be a warning to you and don't test early as seeing a positive turn to a negative is truly truly heartbreaking. I'm confident though that you will both be getting great news and will pop back on to check on you.

I'll pop back on again when I am feeling stronger.  Lots of love to you all and I'm sorry to start the week out with such a miserable post.  Compared to how I am feeling this is really quite cheery.

Lots of love to you all.
xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Carrots, I'm so sorry. What a harsh thing to happen. But you will be a mummy - don't lose sight of that yet. Give yourself time to grieve and be kind to yourself.

Shelbee, what did the cons say? Some people do get cervical bleeds all the way thru. Good news that the Hb was all okay.

Hello Caro, Wombat and everyone else!

Afm, dh has forbidden me from getting a Doppler so I'll just have to wait until thursday!

X


----------



## wombat13

Oh *Carrots*, I am so, so sorry to read your post - I was hoping like mad that you were not posting for a good reason. Don't feel bad for grieving, that's totally natural and goodness knows, we've all been there.   Take all the time you need to be sad and angry and upset, and then hopefully you will be able to look towards the future again. Huge hugs hon, and you know you can always come here and offload to us - once a magpie, etc  

Hi *Pixanne*, hope you are doing ok and managing to survive until Thursday - it will be here before you know it! 

*Shellbee* - I'm fine thanks, slowly getting some energy back at last - hurrah for the second trimester!  
hope you are ok following your frightening bleeding; when do you see the consultant? I haven't had any bleeding but my midwife also spent quite some time talking about how things like that were quite normal in pregnancy! Hope it is just one of those things for you and am sure bumpy is safe and well x

hope everyone else is doing ok - me, I'm just trying to get through this week of work and then DH and I have a lovely, relaxing week off together, in a lovely cottage snuggled up in the Lake District - can't wait! Books, long walks, a log fire and hot chocolate - bliss! 

loads of love and wombat hugs to all 
love wombat xx


----------



## may2

Oh carrots! So sorry to read your news!   
May


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Sorry carrots...it gets easier, take time and cry all u need xxxx


----------



## Caro101

*Carrots ~* I am soo sorry hon' to read. Really really sorry. This journey can be cruel but please please do not lose faith. You will be a mummy.Please look after yourself and take as much time as you need to regroup thats one thing we are good at. We'll always be here for you.

*Pixanne ~ * Ha ha ha ha ha DH forbid me as well from buying it lol he had so many good reasons why i shouldn't but i went and got one anyway and he loves it. Thursday is only around the corner anyway so not long.

Hello everyone else hope you are all doing okay.

*AFM ~* Recieved our letter with our screening results which were all okay at 1 in 2991 for Downs and 1 in 137,163 for Edwards and Pateau. Feel incredidly blessed and grateful onto the next milestone eek. Still confused regarding EDD   as letter came stating my EDD is 02/09/13 4 days earlier than my original one. Oh well like you ladies said they show up when they show up.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Carrotts, I'd guessed by your silence yesterday that it was bad news. Am so sorry hunny, don't give up hope... None of us can - I will be a mum one way or another even if I have to do the adoption thing xx


Wombat, I am off to the lakes on the 16th, which part are you staying in?


Hey to everyone else xxx


----------



## Shellbee

Carrots I am so very sorry lovely, please take time to heal and recover but don't give up hope, I'm sure you will make your dreams come true and become a mummy.. Will be thinking off you and sending big hugs   to you xx 

Caro, yeah we defiantly a bit more  ! Lol! .. Good news on your results .. I have 2 dates also as my hospital policy is to change dates, work etc have the NHS one from scan as this is what will go on your maternity forms etc but we still use IVF dates and even when I go to hospital I say 17weeks by exact IVf dates but you say 17+4 lol! 

Wombat, great news you are getting your energy back and your week away sounds lush should be nice and quite this time of year and so relaxing for the three of you .. Enjoy 

Pixanne, second Caro just don't listen lol! DH always said I couldn't have one but he loves it too .. But not long until you get checked and you'll soon be feeling frostie move

Nuttynat and May how are you feeling? Hope you not going to   on the 2WW

Not sure if you are reading but MrsC hope you are ok, thinking about you and sending  

BJB, hope you are doing ok hun x 

Hi to anyone else I missed 

AFM .. thanks for asking how I got on ladies saw the consultant who was lovely in Derby as was away visiting family, they were really good and so much better than the hospital here, they were really concerned as my haemoglobin levels dropped suddenly from what they could see in my notes so back at hospital today after seeing GP who sent me straight up with the same concerns to ask for a scan .. no scan done but Turns out just my hospital at its best adding to our compliant and consultant hasn't told me when I saw him and they hasn't informed GP that my levels were low 9.8 so they just kept getting lower, thank god I always took pregnacare that has 125% daily allowance of iron as god knows what would have happened without, DH thinks the bleed was my body's way of saying to get checked or we may never have known ... So glad that bumpy gets what he needs first so I know its not had an effect on him ... They think bleed was because of restarting dreaded cycolgest cervix is closed and no more bleeding today so that's good


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Carrots I am very sorry   take care xx


----------



## saz2011

Shelbee- Sorry to gatecrash. Just wanted to say try not to worry to much about the bleeding (easier said than done). I bled once, twice sometimes 3 times a week from 14 wks pg to 20 and was finally diagnosed with cervical erosion. Funny enough my haemoglobin was around the same as yours even though i was on pregnacare so could be related in some way. 
Never had cervical erosion before as far as i know but my first scan after OTD hurt and they didn't usually. Think it could of been damage done during EC or ET. My bleeds varied from just when wiping to dripping through my jeans (scary times). But 26 wks and still going strong so try to stay calm as adrenaline will increase blood flow. xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Ladies,


I've got a confession to make, I had a total meltdown before as I had really bad abdominal pains and I poas - first response not expecting to see anything so early as I'm only 6dp3dt and there was a faint 2nd line- I am not counting my chickens and will not believe it until my official test date incase it is chemical. I feel a little reassured that my body is producing HcG so something is going on in there - just hope they are both getting snuggled in and sticking


----------



## Pixanne

Lol Nutty - its hard to stay away isn't it? Hoping your line gets stronger x


----------



## may2

hi all,
hope we are all doing fine.


Nutty- too early but praying your lines get stronger and stronger.


Afm- have been very busy since Tuesday, so have not had time to think about testing. I am free today and all I can think about is pee sticks, luckily there is non at home if not I would have fallen into temptation as well. Will buy a few on my way from work tomorrow to keep at home. Sunday is so far away.
May


----------



## nuttynat1982

Haha, I know it's too early but has given me a little hope. I will test again next Thursday when I am 14dp3dt then again on OTD.  I didn't have any in the house either but last night found myself in Tesco buying one of each brand!! Fingers crossed for you May x


----------



## Pixanne

Well done for holding off May!

Afm 16w check all went well. I recorded baby's heartbeat on my phone!

X


----------



## Shellbee

Saz, many thanks for the gate crash! That sounds so familiar and really reassuring thanks for sharing. Congratulations and good luck for the rest of your pregnancy 

Nutty naughty early tester! When did you do your trigger shot? 8 days before test? It should have just left your system now so   for you that your two lines get stronger 

Well done May for staying away from the tests, Sunday will soon be here for you and   to see your BFP post 

Pixanne, lovely news on your 16 week check, hope you feeling a bit more relaxed now I know you were worried about frostie 

Carrots, sending you big   hope you doing ok 

Wombat, hope the week is going quickly for you do you can get away to the lovely lakes


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Shellbee I did my trigger 12 days ago so well out of system. Did a cheapie Tesco test too and that was the same. No more poas for a week x


----------



## Shellbee

Whoop that's good news then nutty! .. So hoping they keep getting darker!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Morning!

Has any one noticed that after egg collection what their Bellys were very swollen and have never actually gone back down? I look like I've got a bump and if this cycle has worked it's looking like I will have very little chance of keeping it secret for very long haha


----------



## Pixanne

Shelbee, thanks hon. I am one of life's worriers!

Nutty, with dd my tummy didn't go down and I was in maternity trousers by eight weeks!

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks  Pixanne was getting worried.


Afm I need to stop peeing on sticks. I have seemed to have gained an obsession, today's cheapie Tesco one the line is darker and the dreaded clear blue digital says 1-2 weeks. Still I know it all could change and have yet to get excited, x


----------



## Shellbee

Pixanne, I know the feeling with being a worrier just can't help it, seems to have for worse for me since we saw the consultant at 16wks have to keep telling myself off.  Have you got your next scan date? 

Nutty, lol at the testing I know a few people that tested daily until OTD so you are not alone! Glad to hear the line is getting darker   .. I got really bloated after IVF also .. Was also in maternity trousers at 11 weeks lucky they are so comfy!  .. I did loose some of the bloat about 14 weeks but may have been because uterus shifting upwards also .. But belly is completely normal and good practice


----------



## Pixanne

Shelbee, that's why dh has forbidden me from getting one! 20w scan is 3 April. Miles away!

Nutty, I had to test 5 days before otd with dd as I had some bleeding and tested every day. I also didn't have any symptoms with her so I still tested after my 12w scan!!! Think I tested until I could feel her moving a lot. 

Afm, tired as cheese! Had a friend stay overnight who seemed content to let me run around after her non stop! Just ordered a big curry and will probably eat and hit the sack.

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi 


I'm kicking myself at the mo, last night I started with a sore throat and cold which resulted in me falling asleep with out taking my cyclogest, I've just popped one in now but am terrified I've ruined things


----------



## Pixanne

Nutty, you'll be absolutely fine. They over prescribe it to be cautious. Call your clinic for some reassurance but I've known lots of ladies do this and they've been fine. X


----------



## Shellbee

I did it myself nutty, and had no effect .. Just as pixanne said they over prescribe anyway .. Hope the sore throat feels better soon 

Pixanne, hope your recovered after your friend came to stay should have been the other way round and her looking after you I'm sure! 

May .. Good luck for tomorrow   that we see a BFP post from you! x


----------



## may2

Thank you all for all the wonderful support given to me over the years.
I think it's the end of the road once again.
Started spotting yesterday and went in for a private beta and the result came back as 1   
they want us to repeat again on Monday if no full flow but I know better not wasting another pound.
We are down but hopefully not out.
We will be back 

May


----------



## Pixanne

I'm so sorry May. Take time to heal and may the next time be your time. X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I'm very sorry may x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Am so sorry May. I'm sure this isn't the end - only the beginning x


----------



## Shellbee

I'm so sorry May x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi everyone!!


Happy nearly mummy's or mummy's to fur babies (as I am!) day.

I hope your all having a lovely day.

May and Carrotts - I hope you are both ok and holding up, remember us magpies will always be here for you both

Mrsc - hope you are ok too and are still reading- magpie love to you.


Shellbee, pixanne, caro, wombat and Amy - I hope your dp or dh are waiting on you hand and foot today as you will all soon be mummy's. 


Sorry if tmi but did anyone suffer from really bad constipation whilst taking cyclogest? I've had to ring clinic today to ask what I can take and they said I'm ok to take sennacot (was too frightened to take anything so just been suffering in silence lol)

Today I am 10dp3dt and test is still positive but still got another week until my clinics official OTD - according to the IVF calculator on here and other info on dr google the result should be good to believe on Tueaday when I will be 12dp3dt - when my little twosome will be 15 days old- does this sound right? No symptoms apart from a metallic taste in my mouth, being starving all the time, getting tired easy and the odd little niggle down below x


----------



## Shellbee

Happy Mother's Day to those with babies in the arms, babies in their bellies, babies as stars in the sky or babies waiting in your future .. I hope that one day each and everyone of us will be sharing a cuddle with our precious miracles on this special day soon and everyday  .. Much love to you all 

Ps happy Mother's Day from the fur babies also! 

Nuttynat, my OTD was 14 days after EC so would be 11dp3dt (EC day as 0) sounds like you have plenty of symptoms going on! Can't believe your clinic make you wait another week, do they do bloods then or just poas?   your line stays strong but I'm so positive it will be for you! x 

Constipation oh yes, I always get it after general but cyclogest makes it worse (they just put me back on it grrrr!) eat lots of fibre and orange juice will help (Prune juice will be mentioned but i just couldnt do it!) Are you on conception vits? I know the pregnancy ones have something to help (pregnacare) included 

Big hello to everyone x o


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Shellbee,

Just folic acid. No my clinic doesn't do bloods (NHS) so just got to pee on a stick, I can't believe I've got to wait another week but have decided I am gonna accept what ever it says on Tuesday


----------



## Pixanne

Hello lovelies

May, I hope you're okay.

MrsC, if you're still reading, I'm thinking of you and hope you and dh have reached a conclusion that you'll be at peace with either way.

Shelbee, happy nearly mother's day!!

Nuttynat, I'd start taking Pregnacare plus if I were you. You can take it throughout pg and bf and it does help to keep you regular. I found cyclogest have me a terrible lower back ache and a very windy bottom! Both cleared up when I stopped taking it at 12w.

Afm, we've had a lovely day. We went for afternoon tea at a five star hotel and dd had her first scone with jam and cream! I don't normally let her have refined sugar - only natural sugars - but she loved it! Paying the price now though as she won't go to sleep! 

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Girls! 

Well I can't stand it any more, was looking at getting a private HCG done and rang my GP who have very kindly agreed to see me at 2.50 today to do a HCG to confirm if my poas are accurate


----------



## Shellbee

Good luck nuttynat!   When do you get the results back?


----------



## Pixanne

I don't blame you nutty! Good idea and good that your gp will do that x


----------



## nuttynat1982

They said either tomorrow afternoon or Wednesday by the latest


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck Nat xx


----------



## Caro101

Hey Lovely Magpies

*Nutty ~ *   that those results come back with a nice and high result. I am sure it will be hey. Wishing you all the luck in the world my sweet.

*May ~* So sorry dear that this cycle wasn't meant to be for you. One thing that always helps get through difficult things like this for me is trying to focus on what you DO have rather than what you don't. You have a precious baby boy that means the world hold him tight and remember that battle and how you felt before you had him. When you ready try again am sure it will happen.  

*Pixanne ~* Awwww how lovely to going to Tea with DD little lady already.  

*AFM~* Had a really bad bout of viral gastroentirities middle to end of last week and worried so much about risk of harm to baby. I have since gotten better but then the severe nausea i felt the first few weeks of being pg has just come back with a bang. I can't eat without throwing up and i just feel awful to say the least. Am now confused too weather its still the virus or the pg.

Continuing with my confusion theme, i received my other letter with our NT screening results. We have gone part private so i had 2 scans done with 2 different hospitals. The first one came back 1:2991 and the other one has come back 1: 12 000. How can they be soo different? I am happy with both anyway but just wondered why the vast difference.

Hope you are all well.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Afternoon ladies!!

Well the results are and and it's a BFP- HCG was 172!!

Spoke to clinic and my scan will be on 8th April when I will be exactly 8 weeks


----------



## Shellbee

Caro, sorry you have been poorly hun, as long as you drinking plenty of fluids then little one will be fine, will take what ever nutrients they need from you first before you get anything .. Try dry toast and crackers and make sure you get to the doctors if you can't keep anything down, there are pregnancy safe tablets for sickness you can take 

For NT if there was time in between the scans then the fold can reduce, so this will affect your results .. Also is the 1:2991 from NHS? And the other one private? As I know NHS increase the original risk based on age, blood and NT measurement because of IVF so if your second results are not NHS then this may not be included .. Both good sets of numbers tho 

Nuttynat         congratulations hun!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks Shellbee, am already worrying about everything that could happen before the scan as it is just under 4 wks away and no other contact now with clinic until after this date. I'm trying no resist the temptation of booking a private scan for a fortnight time lol


----------



## Pixanne

Nutty               

Caro, try sipping isotonic drinks - they'll give you some glucose and keep your hydration up. Bubs will be fine and getting a nice dose of antibodies.

Shelbee, how are you doing?

Afm, second day stuck indoors due to snow and dd and I are going stair crazy!!!

X


----------



## Shellbee

Nuttynat, my GP referred me so I could have a scan at 6wks3days at early pregnancy unit perhaps worth a try? They included it in my referral for 12 week scan and midwife .. Sure everything will be fine   but I know the worry, unfortunately it never stops but will be so worth it 

Pixanne, dam that snow! We haven't got any but it's really cold .. I'm erm a nervous wreck to be honest got my scan Friday plus a cervical length scan and check because i had surgery .. which is what I'm terrified about been a right mess especially since I had that little bit of blood last week.. Also got a UTI again so had awful cramps over the weekend which made me panic .. Bet you glad you asked! Lol ... How are you and frostie doing? .. Hope you manage to find some entertainment to stop you and DD going crazy


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats Nat xx


----------



## Caro101

*Nuttynut~*  Congrats my lovely that is fantastic news          . Incredibly pleased for you. We know the madness thats probably going through your head right now. I remember thinking why didnt anyone tell me that this waiting for the first scan is harder than anything else. And then you have it and then you start worrying about the next one lol never ending but it will be alright hon'. You will be fine. If you feel really like you can't manage maybe think of the private one maybe a week or so earlier.

*Shellbee~* Thanks so much yes the lower one was from nhs and the scans were a day apart. So perhaps explains things. You will be fine at your appointment hon'. I know its nerve wrecking but positive all is well with Flyn. Can't believe you had a UTI as well they arent nice are they but sadly very common in pg. I am more excited for you seeing little man who is now so much bigger.

*Pixanne ~* Thank you i will try them drinks definetly as i have no energy at all. Poor you and DD. We havent had much snow but its been soo cold wouldnt mind being stuck in doors all nice and snuggly. Hope you are able to venture soon


----------



## Pixanne

Shelbee, I know how you feel. I get nervous before every scan - I know too much about what they look for I guess. Sorry you've had a uti - they're nasty. I'm sure your scan will be just fine though. You can't see as much of the baby as you do at 12w cos they're so much bigger but you'll see the heart and the blood flow which is amazing. Fingers crossed for your cervix exam - might they do a stitch?

Nutty, is it sinking in yet?

Caro, are you feeling better? 

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Shellbee, sorry you have got a uti hope it goes soon. Not sure if I am starting with one too 

Pixanne yes it has sunk in but am terrified its gonna go wrong, every time I get a pain I run and knicker check. 

Caro thanks! Sorry about ur uti too, wonder if it has a connection to all the messing about they do to us IVF ladies?

Hope these pains go soon, they're scarring me to death


----------



## Shellbee

Thanks ladies, 2 more sleeps .. Pixanne not sure if they will do a stitch it seems to be policy at my hospital that they don't until you've had a pre term birth or loss due to issues  

Looking forward to seeing bumpy (aka Finley) I bet he has got bigger since we had our scan at 16wks, was really nervous for last scans but I'm seriously a right mess at the mo!  

Caro, hope you starting to feel better 

Nutty, cramps are normal but I know they are scary, it's everything stretching plus the cyclogest gives you cramps also .. It's my second UTI in 4 weeks   make sure you get your urine dipped, GP surgery will usually do it without an appointment if they have a practice nurse 

Pixanne, have you managed to venture outside? Hope you not going to stir crazy


----------



## Pixanne

Nutty, remember not to panic if there is something when you knicker check. It's very common to get a smidge when your period would be due.

Shelbee, if you're worried, go privately. It's not worth worrying for the next 20w! We did get out to the park today thank goodness!

Afm, dd has grommets being put in on Tuesday. She had nine ear infections last year. I'm terrified of her having anaesthetic I must say.

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks Pixanne! Think when my period should have been has come and gone as they made me down reg for a week longer due to being overly busy. Am just keeping fingers crossed that everything is ok.


I've got another question... Does anyone know when It will be ok for me to have a bath again? Clinic never mentioned that I couldn't have one in 2ww but remember some of you saying is was a no no so have made do with showers but I am really missing my soak in the bath lol , know I'm not allowed a really hot one but wondered if I can have a warm one yet


----------



## Caro101

*Pixanne ~* Awww thank you i am feeling slightly better nausea wise but the headache just will not leave me alone. So glad weather's got better and you can take DD to the park to burn her energy out.

*Nuttynut~* Sadly nomatter thats how we all felt and still feel. I don't know if you'll ever get to a point where you stop worrying something will go wrong. I was the same with the bath thing. It clearly said on the info sheet i got at the clinic that i CAN have a bath, but then i had ready somewhere that it is not advised so i took showers. I am still taking showers now even though i am 15+ weeks. But my main reason is that Midwife advised that during early pregnancy HOT baths are not advise as they can harm fetal development and because i love my baths soo HOT i couldnt trust myself to have a warm bath so thought i would just stay away. I know that most people though have baths straight after ET and everything is still fine so i don't think you have anything to worry about.

*Shellbee~* You wil be fine my lovely. But i agree with Pixanne about maybe going private with that part rather than worrying all the way till you are holding him in your arms. Bless you.


----------



## Shellbee

Evening lovelies 

Nuttynat, my clinic advised not to have baths or swim until 7 weeks when the mucus plug is fully formed, however any baths after then can't be too hot (also the reason no hot tubs!) I think the advice varies like Caro said .. I had one bath so far and I'm 19 weeks tomorrow! I also like hot baths and it just wasn't the same   .. I had cramps just like you at the beginning I even asked the midwife on here about it, really useful place to post for support before you have your midwife and even after .. Roll on the weeks until your scan 

Caro, glad you are starting to feel better but dam those headaches .. Hope you get rid of them soon, I know a few people who suffer with them as part of pregnancy .. Remember paracetamol is ok to take and I'm sure 4head is also

Pixanne, glad you managed to get out the house, hope everything goes ok with DD next week 

Thanks ladies for your positive words, we will go and see someone privately depending on what happens on Friday


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello to all the Magical Magpies,

Welcome to your new home i will be your volunteer 

If i can help with anything please just ask away 

I recognise a few names here (pixanne, Amy)

Happy Chatting 

Donna


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Donna!!!

Nice to meet you!! Are we in long term chat now? X


----------



## Pixanne

Hi Donna! How does one become a volunteer? FF has been amazing for me and I'd like to give something back.

Oooh scan day, Shelbee! Enjoy! I'm sure Finlay is fine and practicing his best moves to show you!

Afm, I have yet another cold! Desperately hoping that dd doesn't get it or her op will be postponed. Typical!

X


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Donna   thanks for moving us over 

Nuttynat how are you feeling? That lovely BFP sinking in yet? 

Pixanne, oh dear hope the cold goes soon and DD doesn't get it so not dragging out the wait for her op 

Scan day .. Awake half the night but luckily appointment was at 8am or would have gone stir crazy .. Bumpy is absolutely perfect   and still real world Finley and DH saw babies bits this time so finally accepting its a boy .. We got a little wave from him which was lovely 

Plus cervix is closed completely and a little short but at 2.6cms is only just under the "normal" 3cm .. So relieved when they said that! .. Got consultant appointment Monday to discuss although as moving out of the area in 2 weeks will have to see what new consultant says but should get a scan at 24-28weeks to measure again just not sure if they will keep me on cyclogest now or not 

Thanks for all your positive vibes ladies!


----------



## Pixanne

Aw, fab news Shelbee! X


----------



## Carrots12

Hello my magical magpies, I hope you are all doing okay.

May - I am so sorry for you that you didn't get the result you were hoping for.  I hope you are taking the time to grieve and look after yourself.  Sending you a huge   my love.

NuttyNat - Congratulations on your bfp, you must be beyond happy!  Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.  

To everyone else - a big hello and  .

Sorry I haven't posted for a while.  I have been reading your posts and following what you are all up to but just didn't feel up to posting - I took the chemical pregnancy badly and have found communicating with anyone to be a struggle and just wanted to stay in my bubble of me and my DH.  I realise that sounds very melodramatic but it was such a long long road to get those positive tests that it seems so cruel for mother nature to take it all away from us so easily.  I am looking at the positives though - we got further than we have before and treatment did work so hopefully on our third and final treatment with our remaining two frosties we will get what we so desperately want.  I have a follow up with the hospital on Thursday and I am hoping at this they will tell me something nice..... or there'll be trouble.    I am wondering if its worth getting my immunes tested before we go any further - has anyone done that privately?  If so, could I be cheeky and ask how much it costs.

Wishing you all wonderful weekends.

xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Lovely to see you back Carrots. It probably is a good idea to get immune testing. X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Afternoon!


Shellbee - Glad all was well at your scan, I can't wait until I get a scan, don't think this will seem real until then! Still feeling fine, just really tired. Waiting for the morning sickness to sink in. I POAS yesterday just to check it (or they) are still in there lol!


Carrotts - Good to see you back. I know what you mean - If this hadn't have worked or if anything goes wrong, I think I would/feel exactly the same. Fingers crossed 3rd time lucky   Also think you 

Pixanne - Hope you feel better soon!


well only 3 weeks and 4 days until 8 wk scan lol, glad we are on long term chat now


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hi magpies I am still here very day seeing how your all doing and your all coming along nicely!

So lovely to read your progress!

Carrots had to post as in exactly the same place. Chemical in dec and now waiting to have fet for final two frosties. Been meaning all week to make call to book nurses appointment but bit scared. I know we will not go through full cycle again, money not really an issue but just don't want to put myself through it...so draining. Two lovely frosties waiting for us but scared to say lets do it in case it fails. Not sure i could deal with the long term ....that's it! I know could be positive and a great outcome but scared!

Just to let you know it does get easier. Take time to relax, enjoy and book lots of special treats. We have had some fab times away and have more things planned! 

It will always hurt and always be a what if. I have come to the conclusion there was a reason it didn't take. 

Keep strong and use this time for special time with dh. Italy makes you stronger!

Bjb xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Evening, 


Well just been to my in laws and was shocked be be presented with a bag of baby clothes which my mother in law has apparently been buying the past few weeks.  I have asked her to keep hold of em as dont want them in the house just yet in case something bad happens.

Its a lovely gesture off her but I think it is still very early to be buying anything like that x

Hope your all having a nice Friday night. Am off to the lakes tomorrow afternoon for a night away.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Evening, 


Well just been to my in laws and was shocked be be presented with a bag of baby clothes which my mother in law has apparently been buying the past few weeks.  I have asked her to keep hold of em as dont want them in the house just yet in case something bad happens.

Its a lovely gesture off her but I think it is still very early to be buying anything like that x

Hope your all having a nice Friday night. Am off to the lakes tomorrow afternoon for a night away.


----------



## Caro101

*Donna ~* Hello and Thank you for our new cosy home 

*Shellbee~* So lovely to hear Little man was perfect as expected and cervix is closed too. It'll be nice to have some peace of mind hey.

*Pixanne~* Poor poor DD being poorly again. Hope its not too bad and she manages to shake it off asap. Poor little lady.

*Carrots ~ * Hello Hon'. So lovely to hear from you. I think what you have been going through is absolutley natural grieving process which you need to. I hope when you are ready and feeling better you and DH know your precious remaining embies are waiting for you.

*BJB ~* Hello hon' great to hear from you and that you have been keeping yourself busy with DH and having lots of fun. SO glad that you feel better. Totally understand your feeling scared to go again. The emotional torture is jjst something else hey. Like you i believe everything happens for a reason. When you are ready your babies will be waiting to come.

*Nuttynut~* Loool at your MIL. I guess she is just so excited isnt she. Bless her its really lovely. I am so superstitious and still wont even allow myself to buy anything for baby yet.


----------



## nuttynat1982

I'm superstitious too Caro and won't be buying anything unil after my 20 wk scan - mind you at this rate I won't need to buy any clothes lol. 


Bjb welcome back! Glad to have you back. Fingers crossed with your FET x


----------



## Martha Moo

Pixanne said:


> Hi Donna! How does one become a volunteer? FF has been amazing for me and I'd like to give something back.


Hi Pixanne,

Usually when Volunteers are needed, Site Management will pop a post into Site Announcements and gives you details on how to apply 

I hope you are all getting comfy in the new long term chit chat area 

Donna


----------



## Pixanne

Thanks Donna!

Bjb, hello missus! Nice to see you. It is scary going for those final frosties. I felt that when Frostie was being defrosted. But you should go for it when you're sure you're ready to cope with every eventually and string enough in yourself to face the drugs etc. I actually found fet far harder than full ICSI but that's just because me and progynova were not friends at first. 

Caro, how are you doing missus?

Nutty, I'm exactly the same! Told my mum off for buying Frostie stuff before he/she is actually here!

Shelbee, still on cloud nine?

Carrots, taking grieving time is so important. When our first ivf failed with zero fertilisation, dh and I bolted down to Devon for a while and it did us the world of good.

Afm, both dd and I are battling the snot monster! Dd is also teething molars so not much sleeping going on here! Dh is working silly hours so its down to me.

I'm a bit concerned that I'm so much smaller than I was with dd. I expected to be bigger but am 18w tomorrow with plenty of flab but no bump and don't look pg at all. With dd it was unmistakable by 12w.

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey Pixanne,

Don't worry about being smaller - my friend was with her 2nd to start with and was told it was because she had already had a baby - the tendons and muscles weren't so tight so more room in there - she eventually ended up much bigger


----------



## Pixanne

Thanks nutty x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Just got bk from a lovely night away in the Lake District. As today was my OTD we decided I would poas for a final time despite already knowing from blood tests and am pleased to say it is still a very definite BFP - very dark lines today. Can't believe it was showing from 6dp3dt and I my official date was today 17dp3dt lol!
Only 3 wks 1 day till scan day. I've got to visit clinic tomoz for more cyclogest so gonna ask em about my gps and midwives as not been told anything apart from turn up at scan x

I've been trying to put one of those tickers on my profile but it isn't working - does anyone know what I am doing wrong? X

Hope you are all having a fantastic weekends what ever you are doing 😄


----------



## Caro101

*Pixanne ~* Awwww poor you and DD to both be battling the snot monster is just pits and she has to be teething too. Hope you shake it off soon. Nothing like having extras when you are preggo urrghh. I am plodding along thanks for asking. Yesterday was feeling so sorry for myself i was close to tears. I felt like crap with really bad nausea, splitting headache that just wont go, backache i just wanted to burst out crying. Today the nausea has been slightly better but the headache wont leave me alone. Looking forward to ante natal appointment tuesday to see if they can do anything about them headaches or i will just have to crawl back to Acupuncture. Friday i finally succumbed and for the first time since starting treatment took paracetamol. Only dulled the pain for a few hours and then it was back with a bang.

I am too worrying a bit about being smallish. Whats weired though is that sometimes the bump is obvious and then it disappears but it's mostly flab.

*Nutty~* Congrats once again on the official BFP ha ha ha ha. Can't believe they intended to make you wait this long. No bueno.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks Caro!! I'm sure you will start showing soon where as I wish my bump would disappear - the swelling from ec hasn't gone down so I look like I am already showing which is annoying as need to keep it secret for the next 7 weeks - none of my jeans will fit


----------



## Pixanne

Caro, I've been plagued with headaches this time too. My midwife said that it sometimes happens as the placenta takes charge at about 12w and should improve. I'm 18w today and still getting them tho less frequently. Eating every two hours helps.

I did the most stupid thing tonight. Went into check dd and lent over her cot to sniff her nappy with the bar pressing right into my tummy. I hope Frostie is cushioned enough not to notice!

X


----------



## may2

Nuttynat- congrats once more! Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy
May


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies! 

I've been awol for a week, having a lovely break in the Lake District, it was so beautiful I even managed a bit of (gentle!) fell-walking - just what the doctor ordered!  But then i came back and couldn't find the magpies!!  Tracked us down eventually though, phew! have we graduated to long-term chat? yay! 

Not sure I will be able to catch up on everything I've missed but first and foremost - a belated but heartfelt  to *nuttynat * on your BFP, wooo-hooo!!     I had everything crossed and am so pleased for you! Can't believe your MIL, lol, I would have freaked out, I was so superstitious early on!  However, my top tip would be: go buy some maternity jeans NOW! As long as your top covers the elastic at the waist, you can't tell the difference, so no-one need know - I was in them for a couple of weeks before telling anyone and no-one noticed! And omg, they are sooooo comfy - DH is jealous and wishes he had some, especially after we've been out for a big meal and they just stretch with me!!   otherwise, just enjoy being pg, it's the best xx

*Caro, Pixanne*, hope you are both feeling better and those nasty headaches go away soon!  xx

*Shellbee* - helloooo!  So glad your scan went well and you got a little wave, awww! bet you are so proud of your boy!  xx

*BJB, Carrots * - hope you are doing ok and taking all the time you need to look after yourselves - thinking of you both   Good luck with your follow up appt Carrots, let us know how you get on. ooh, BJB, what trips have you got planned? 

AFM - I'm loving the second trimester so far! Got all my energy back - at last! - and starting to get a lovely little bump, which just feels amazing - I just keep hugging myself for joy!  Got our 16-wk midwife appt later this week, and also seeing the consultant for the first time this afternoon, so it's all happening now!

hope everyone is having as good a day as can be expected for a monday!! 

love and wombat hugs to everyone

love wombat xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey Wombat glad you had as great break - I enjoyed the lakes this weekend too! 


Well went to clinic for ,more cyclogest and mentioned that I had been gettin g pains
They sent me to epu who have done a hcg and have agreed to scan me as soon as ,y hormones are over 1500 which they think will be this week. Yay! I don't think it is anything to be worried about - the dressed clear blue digital says I'm 3+ wks now! Least i willknow all is OK and also ifbit is twins or a singleton x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Just had the phone call, my HCG is now just over 2000 - it was 172 last week so looks promising. Having scan at 10.20 in the morning. Fingers crossed


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news Nat xx


----------



## Shellbee

Great HCG levels nuttynat, good luck for your scan today 

Wombat, glad you had a great time in the lakes, we have been thinking it may be nice for a few days away in a few months .. Yay to the energy uptake .. How did it go with the consultant? 

Pixanne, Caro .. I'm also worried about being small and weight gain but baby is measuring just as he should, he wiggles happily and uterus is just where is should be for dates .. I've only put 4lb on since my booking appointment at 13 weeks but nobody is concerned expect me .. Worry never stops does it but really we should think ourselves lucky and I've started to pop now and not have a disappearing bump so sure you both will soon x 

Caro, sorry you have such horrible headaches and backache, perhaps some physio can be arranged by your midwife which may ease both? 

Pixanne, think its today DD is scheduled for her op? Hope everything goes ok x 

BJB, Carrots   good to hear from you both, take the time you need lovelies and you'll know when it's time to go on your frostie missions .. Good luck with your follow up appointment carrots and BJB enjoy your trips


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi!

Just thought i'd pop on to say that we have had our scan  and saw 1 sac with a yolk inside measuring at 5wks 4 days (so 3 days ahead) all looks fine so back on 8th April  for 8 wk scan. Said that my ovaries are still swollen so prob what the pain was. Feel so relieved


----------



## Shellbee

Great news nuttynat! .. You'll be amazed at your 8 week scan the difference x


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovelies!  

Just wanted to ask a quick random question - does anyone know where to get a nice maternity swimsuit?!  

Shellbee, I can't recommend the Lakes highly enough, we were near Windermere and it is so beautiful and peaceful, with lots to do if you want to but just perfect for relaxing, and obviously fab if you like walking! Nuttynat, so glad you had a lovely time there too, and that you've had a first glimpse of your lo!  

love and wombat hugs to all  

love wombat xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news nat x


----------



## Pixanne

So good to hear your happy news Nat.

Hi all.

It's been a shocker of a day. No one can possibly prepare you for the depth of emotion you feel for your child and when you have to hold them for the an anaesthetist it is so hard not to reflex punch anyone that goes near them! It was a routine op obviously and all went well but I've been in tears on and off all day. I'm exhausted. Dd is fine - fell asleep half way through her bottle tonight - but I think having her anaesthetised in my arms will leave me traumatised for life! I burst into tears as I left the anaesthetic room but the nurses said that was a normal reaction and they worried when the mums didn't get upset. 

I'm glad it's over. Lets hope Frostie doesn't get glue ear and need the same!

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Pixanne, glad dd is ok and it's all over and done with xx

Wombat- where abouts did you stay? We stayed in Boweness  was a bit shocked to wake up to snow on Sunday lol x


----------



## HavingitAll

Hello Girls!

How wonderful that we have the long term chat! Thanks Donna!

It's so lovely to see you here! Bumps growing and Shellbee's little-un waving! 

CONGRATS Nutty-nat!

I'm not sure how long since I posted but its 7 weeks since our ERPC and all is normal again and we've the go-ahead for a new cycle of IVF. Problem is that I've been offered an amazing job that has bonuses at 12 months (20%) and 18 months (60%)which means that we don't want to get pregnant until we think I'm safe for the 18 month bonus! At 42 in September my Dr isn't keen on our delay but my numbers are good and our 2 embryos had implanted (but sadly didn't make it past 8 weeks). And it might be too stressful and all to even do treatment to get some frosties, and we got no frosties last time. I don't think I could bear treatment without egg transfer. I am not at all sure what to do!

And I really gotta get rid of my comfort-eating/ treatment flab!

HavingitAll


----------



## Pixanne

That is a dilemma, havingitall, and only one that you can really answer. What about compromising and just going for the 12m? You could start cycling in three months and have the best of both worlds.

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Havingitall


That sure is a dilemma, and as pixanne said only a decision you can make. Me personally, I don't think I'd be able to hold off too long to cycle again.

I feel awful at the mo, all I have ever wanted to be is pregnant and expected to enjoy it, this part I am not enjoying (feeling sick, tired etc) but feel awful for even saying that as if I am gonna jinx my little jellybean.

Hope you all have a great weekend x


----------



## Caro101

Hello ladies

*HIA ~* So lovely to hear from you. Sounds like you have a lot to think about. I think like already has been said its a decision only you and DH can make depending on how you are feeling. Would that mean you have to wait 18 months to cycle? If i had to make such a decision i think i personally would focus on cycling first and then go for the money second. Maybe compromise as Pixanne said.

*Nutty~* Awww honey i am so sorry you feel awful. I know what you mean about not wanting to complain and feeling guilty about it and thinking you will jinx little bean. I feel exactly the same i have never wanted anything so much in my life and yet i just feel soo awful i cant enjoy it.

Have been riddled with awful migrane for the last 2 weeks, nausea, back ache the whole lot.

*Pixanne~* Howz DD? Hope you are good.


----------



## Pixanne

Caro and Nutty, acu really helps those kinds of symptoms and its worth giving it a go.

Caro, dd is fine thanks hon. Still got gunk coming out of her ears but she's back to her usual self.

I'm getting nervous about my 20w scan on 3/4. They look for such scary stuff!

X


----------



## wombat13

*nuttynat, Caro*, hang on in there lovelies! The first few weeks ARE horrid, but trust me, you will soon come out the other side and feel soooo much better! As soon as I hit my second trimester I stopped feeling sick and got all my energy back (which was a big relief!)
In the meantime I recommend ginger (biscuits and tea!) and taking it easy and being kind to yourself, resting whenever you need to - and don't beat yourselves up, it doesn't matter how you got here, you still feel the symptoms the same as any other pregnant woman! 
loads of love and wombat hugs to all 
love wombat xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks wombat xx


Btw I've changed my profile picture to show how much I am showing already (I had a relitively flat stomach) and am worried about how I can hide it for the next 6 wks. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Nat - mine was like that its where your ovaries are still swollen and the cyclogyst make you bloated. You will find it will go down by 12 weeks when ur ovaries go back and you come off pessaries x


----------



## Caro101

*Pixanne ~* You are absolutley right, Acupuncture is the only things thats ever relieved me of my migrane pre-pregnancy and through treatment but had stopped as soon as i got pg. I think i need to go crawling back asap.  

*Wombat ~* Hey Hon' lovely to hear from you. I am 17weeks today. The morning sickness i had initially early on went at about 10 weeks but then came back 2 weeks ago with a bang and its now accompanied by horrible migranes urrghh..I think i thats why i am more miserable because in the first trimester you expect to be unwell but second you expect to enjoy a bit more.  . Hope it shifts soonest so i can enjoy me some pregnancy 

*Nutty ~* Oh yes i was totally like that. I remember at 5 weeks my husband thinking what the hell i looked 12 weeks gone. By the time i was 12 weeks my belly was normal size. I looked more pregnant at 5 weeks than i do now at 17 weeks  . Hated how when i was now able to tell world i didnt really have the bump to show for it. 

*Amy ~ * How are you doing hon'. Your bump is soo cute and perfect.


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Have done it! Booked nurses appointment 22nd April probably start period after that end April! 

Eek scared/ excited hope the embies make the deep freeze! 

Bjb x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Wooooop well done bjb have got everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Whoop bjb! Fab! I had two and now have Frostie on board - you'd be very unlucky not to have at least one survivor!

Caro, I'm the same with acu. They can also add needles to strengthen the baby so it's worth going.

Nutty, I was like that with dd but not with Frostie so I'd say its def your ovaries. They'll calm down but drink loads of water to help them.

Wombat, how are you and Fringer doing?

X


----------



## Carrots12

Hi ladies

Sorry I have been so quiet for the last few weeks - I needed time to lick my wounds before I picked myself up again.  It didn't take me long and I am now back in my original role of Magpie cheerleader!!!

    

Am so glad that all your pregnancies are going so well.

NuttyNat - I was amazed by your profile picture!  If you are this big at 6/7 weeks what will you be like in 9 months?!    But then like the others have said its still swelling from the treatment and you'll have your flat stomach back soon I'm sure,,,, then the lovely baby bump will appear.

Amy - What a lovely little bump you have.

Shellbe - I thought of you and bumpie when I was at the cinema the other day seeing The Wonderful Oz as there is a little monkey in it called Finley.  I thought how its not too long now until you'll have your own cute cheeky monkey called Finley with you and made me smile so much.

Pixanne - Good luck for your scan next week and I hope DD is feeling better.

Wombat - How is Fringer doing?

May - How are you doing hun?

BJB - thats fabulous news that you can get started with your FET so soon.  Are you going with a medicated or natural cycle?  The thaw rates are so high now that I am sure your little frosties will both be okay.

Speaking of FET, I had my follow up last Thursday.  They are happy for me to go ahead with our next FET after they've done another month of cycle monitoring and bloods.  We discussed whether to have a natural or a medicated cycle and the Doctor said it didn't make any difference to success rates as its the quality of the embryo that is the key factor so we have decided to give a natural try a go.  If we don't get lucky this time then unfortunately it will be the end of the road for us as we don't have the money for a private go at IVF and are not sure we can face it even if we could find the cash.  This is now my third year of tests and ops and treatments and its a lot to go through.  I am obviously saying that now as I am optimistic about our next treatment.... if that does fail then I'm not so sure I'll feel the same.  

Lots of love to you all.  

xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey everyone!

It's quiet on here, hope you are all well! Its nearly Easter.


----------



## Shellbee

Hi ladies

Sorry have been AWOL, nearly moving day and it all got a bit hectic! 

Carrots, that's so lovely you were thinking off us   will call him a little monkey already so that's very fitting. Good news on your follow up, I hope for you that you see that lovely BFP stick around this time and you get your much deserved little bundle (or bundles!) of joy   

Pixanne, hope DD is doing ok and you ... Not long now until you get a look at frostie who will be perfect I'm sure .. Are you finding out colour? 

Nutty, how you doing hun? 

Havingitall, tough decision on the job front, what did you decide to do? 

BJB, great news on booking that appointment to start your frostie mission ...   this is your sticky BFP x 

Caro, hope you are ok hun x 

Wombat, hope you doing ok hun.. You find a swimming costume? .. Mothercare seemed to have the best section I saw but there wasn't much when I looked anywhere 

AFM, cervical length scan no2 yesterday .. A reduction in length which I was gutted about went from 2.85cm to 2.2cm but bumpy was head down when she started the scan (he scrunched up when the Dildo cam went up then turned round bless him) so hoping 2.2cm was with pressure which was 2.6cm last time. Re scan at 24wks .. I'm so looking forward to getting to that point, don't think it will stop me being so scared but at least I know if anything happens he has a chance. With moving I been doing quite a bit which won't help but hubby doesn't seem to think I am (I packed 70% of our house plus cleaning and cooking) so really need to be careful and just rest until the next scan .. My lovely GP has signed me off sick until 24 weeks so hopefully can do some resting .. Sorry for long AFM just feel a bit alone and scared I guess (hence awake at 3am) 

I did get a peek at the little man on the scan who was touching his nose, turned his head and had a drink! 

Big hello to anyone else still reading xx 


Hope sees the invisible, feels the intangible and achieves the impossible."


----------



## Pixanne

Hi all

Shelbee, will they do a stitch if its still low? Could've been pressure quite easily so try not to worry. And you MUST rest. Dh will just have to pull his finger out.

Good to see you back Carrots! Are you going to leap into fet ASAP or wait a bit?

Hello all!

Afm, it's 8.45 and I'm waiting for dd to wake up. I love that she's a late riser like me! It's my father in law's birthday today so we're baking to do a proper afternoon tea with several cakes, scones etc all home made. 

Wishing weds would hurry up! Shelbee, we are finding out colour yes. I think it'll make more sense to dd if we can say your sister or brother. Just hope everything is okay! I think the 20w is the scariest as they look for such horrid things. I'm getting some strong movements now which just love. Makes me smile.

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Shellbee (and everyone else!). I'm still counting down the days till my scan lol, just a wk and 3 days left. Still doing the knicker check everytime I go loo though!

If I get to 20 wks I will be dinging out also as I think you can prepare more if you know if it is a prince or princess.

Off to London this afternoon for an Easter break )


----------



## may2

Hey everyone,
happy Esther!!

glad everybody is ok and doing well.

BJB, great news on booking that appointment. have everything crossed for you this time

Shelbee, sorry to hear that your cervix is shortening.    please try and relax and not stress too much as they wouldnt have sent you home if it was bad.
Pixane, carol, Nutty and wombat   

afm, we have decided to go back to enjoying some bms while we wait for next treatment. had a lot about preseed lubbricant and how it helps with fertility so we are giving it a go. will keep you informed  
May


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey May!!


Hope the preeseed and BMS work and you don't need any more treatment xxx


----------



## Pixanne

I've not heard of preseed. What is it?


----------



## nuttynat1982

It's a lubricant that is meant to help the sperm travel into the uterus - they say that normal lubricants can kill some sperm , people rave about it. Don't think it would have helped me tho as problem was with thin lining x


----------



## Pixanne

Evening ladies, it's gone very quiet - you all okay?

I've got my 20w scan tomorrow and am v nervous!


----------



## Shellbee

Good luck tomorrow pixanne, sure everything will be fine with frosty but I know how nervous these scans are .. Are you taking DD with you so she can come in when they done all the checks? What time is the scan? 

All ok here just counting down til next scan at 24weeks but hope should be occupied with midwife booking in when I arrange it and seeing my new consultant when arranged! ... moving day part 2 and I'm already knackered, things got picked up in London yesterday and being delivered today tomorrow I'm staying in bed lol! 


Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all!!


Good luck today pixanne! Can't wait to find out if your team pink or blue!!!

Good luck with the move Shellbee and also with your 24 wk scan.


I've got my 8 wk scan on Monday (eek!) and got booking in appt with midwife on 18th at my gp surgery. 

The feeling sick is deffo getting worse which I am taking as a good sign couldn't get up this morning as I feel like I actually may be sick today! Also been feeling light headed x


----------



## Pixanne

Nat, that is a good sign! Healthy hormones.

Shelbee, fingers crossed for your next scan.

Afm, Ah, it was fab! And I'm very pleased to say we're team pink and Frostie is soon to be Sophie Lily! X


----------



## nuttynat1982

aww congratulations Pixanne  bet DD will be pleased plus you can reuse a lot of your stuff.

I have got a feeling my bean will be team blue - lets see if i'm right if i get to my 20 wk scan


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Lovely pixanne - love the name xxx


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies 

Great to catch up with everyone's news - had a super-busy March with barely time to sit down let alone chat; I'm now planning to do as little as possible until, let's see...September?! 

Pixanne - excellent news on your 20-wk scan; woo-hoo, go Team Pink!  Lovely name too, and I bet your DD is thrilled to bits to be having a little sis!  Only just over two more weeks to go until our 20-wk scan; I can't _believe_ how time is flying!! Pretty sure we are going to try NOT to find out the sex tho; we both really want a surprise! 

Shellbee - Hiya, glad you are doing well! Hope moving day pt 2 went smoothly and you are settling in nicely!  Gosh, can't believe you are counting down to 24wks, you are over half way!!!!  Brilliant! I gave up on the search for a maternity swimsuit in the end, cos I tried on my usual one and, whatdoyouknow, it stretched!  So until I really get big I am going to make do with that one - it's just we are going away for a lovely babymoon in a few weeks, and the hotel has a rooftop pool, so I wanted to be able to make the most of it! 

Nuttynat - good luck for your 8wk scan on Monday hon! I am sure all will be fine - it is so exciting! Good signs the way you are feeling, I was really lightheaded and although it is horrid, it is a great feeling too - if you know what I mean?!  x

May - hello hon! Glad to hear you are moving forwards - Enjoy your bms!  

hello to everyone else I have missed, hope you are all well and enjoying this lovely Spring.... 

AFM - I've been drawing up the mother of all 'stuff we need to do/buy' lists (which I actually enjoy as it gets my head straight!) and DH and I have just started to tackle 'the nursery' - so far I've tiffled about with tester pot colours, and he's cleared the entire room! Now that's what I call teamwork! 

loads of love and wombat hugs to all 

love wombat xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Lovely t hear from u wombat ! 

Loving ur teamwork but too right ur doing all the other important work! I am too a list maker!

Bjb xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Nice to hear from you wombat 


Well ive had the day from hell, woke up with ear ache, head ache and the left hand side of my face numb, made appt with my gp thinking I had an ear infection only for him to send me to a and e, spent 5 hours there  they think I have just got a severe migraine and normally would have done a head scan to be on the safe side but as I am pregnant it is not safe to do so, so they have sent me home with a list of things to watch out for and an outpatients appt for an hour after my scan - I wasn't even concerned


----------



## X-raygirl

Well ladies.....aren't you all 'bumping' along nicely!! So nice to see you all still here blossoming into lovely mummies and still offering support to each other. Forgive me for no personals this time Ill do better when I've caught up with you all properly. 
Apologies for my absence, I've been popping in every now and then to see how you are all doing but not posting as I just needed a little bit of time to balance myself after our loss at the end of January. 
These damn hormones have had me all over the place! Along with the fact of i have lots of pregnant friends, colleagues and family the crazy stayed a bit longer than I expected!!
I now seem to be a little more at peace with myself and ready to give everything another shot. We had no frostie friends, so everything will be from the start again. And a fresh start it shall be as we finally got our nhs appointment and our nhs site is using our private hospital just now so some things will be the same but it gives us a change of consultant which we both feel is for the best at this time. So bloods etc with nurses in a few weeks then consultant appoint in June/July. Seems like ages away but gives us both time to 'enjoy' each other in the mean time  
Not sure if any of you will remember my past pst about a magpie mirror. (that was out of stock and the girl was making a more summery magpie one) well just been on and found indeed there is a new lovely design but only as a picture just now....... I think it's beautiful and as it has a Lemon background would be a lovely addition to all you magpie's nurseries! www.notonthehighstreet.com/debbiebellaby/product/magpie-and-cherry-blossom wish I could buy you all one as a baby shower present!! 
Maybe one day ill be lucky enough to have your support through a pregnancy and I can get one for my own little ones room! 
Much love to you all and ill catch up soon. XxX

/links


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi x-raygirl,


Nice to see you back and glad you are more at peace now. Got everything crossed for your next cycle xxx


----------



## Caro101

Hello My Lovelies

Sorry i have been awol for a bit. I have been feeling soo rubbish but this week seems to have brought some good light as i feel better. Had massive scare when i started throwing up blood    which GP said was a burst blood vessel from all the throwing up i was doing eeek. None the less feeling a lot more normal.

*Pixanne ~* That is such fantastic news and needless to say you couldnt have picked any more beautiful names. Am sure DD wil be thrilled to be Big Sis. Can already see them being the best of friends . Really lovely.

*Wombat ~* Hello Mummy how are you. Well done on the list i have been trying to do one. Mothercare have an excellent App which i have been using but not sure am taking it seriously - yet. . Love that you were able to agree with DH not to find out. We are still rocking  . DH doesn't want to find out, I want to so bad. Been trying to convince myself about the good reasons NOT to find out but i still cant convince myself. Our scan is in a week Tuesday and we still can't agree   

*Shellbe~* Hey there Mamma. Hope you are resting up a lot hon'. Everything crossed for your next scan that all is as shoul dwhich am sure it will.

*X ray~* Soooooooooooo lovely to hear from you my lovely. In the fullness of God's time he makes all things perfect and when that day comes soon we'll be here to support you through your pregnancy..    

*Nutty~* Hope you feel a bit better honey. Its weired isnt it you WANT to feel sick because it reassures you but then its crap too. The things we go through. I remember worrying when i didnt have symptoms and then i got them and hated them. Try eating a ginger biscut or something like that before you get out of bed. Excited for your scan Monday can't imagine how you must be feeling..

*May ~* Enjoy the BMS . I got the Concieve Plus Pree Seed and we did use it but i guess as the issue was with my eggies it wouldn't work for us but i thought it was good.

BJB~ Hey Hon' how are you. Hope you good and enjoying BMS in the meantime too.

*AFM ~* Somehow as i countdown to our 20 week scan i am finding myself really worrying. I feel like my stomach hasn't grown much since and still waiting for these so called flutters. Just hoping all is well and that baby is growing as should.


----------



## Pixanne

Caro, it'll be fine hon. I felt like that with dd. I carried a lot more fluid with her so didn't really feel anything for ages. Bubs will be just fine.

Wombat, good to see you! Team cream for you then! Exciting!

X-ray, lovely to see you. 

Nutty, how are you feeling now?

Shelbee, so is it at your 24w scan when they'll decide to maybe do a stitch?

Afm, am away on a spa weekend but dd's not well. Temp keeps spiking so I'm thinking I may go home. Dh is being very good and giving me lots of updates but I can't help thinking she needs her mummy.

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Ladies!


I am fine! headache keeps coming and going as does the sickness - belly is very bloated now and it is getting more difficult to conceal. 


Heard some bad news today that knocked me sick - one of our parents at my dance school announced she was pregnant 2 weeks ago because like me she couldn't hide her bump any more - sadly she went for a 13 wk scan this week to find that her baby had passed away.  so think i will be worrying now until Monday - my mum has said she is sure all is fine as I am feeling so rotten. My new things this week are i've gone off tea (I only drank decaf) - a swig of it makes me vomit also I have also had my first proper cravings which are cheshire cheese and branston pickle on cream crackers - can't get enough of em


----------



## Shellbee

Evening ladies 

Wombat baby moon sounds lovely, where are you going to? I'm loving the division of work with the nursery, do you have any training tips I can use on my DH??  

Caro, I measure and take pictures of my bump every week and I shrunk around 17 weeks, but it was just everything moving up, bump was longer just less out and lots of girls on my ** due date group had the same so perfectly normal growing mummy! As for movement everyone is different and lots of first time mums dont feel anything until 22/23 weeks plus your placenta location can affect what you feel .. When is your scan? Sure everything will be fine but I know the anxiety these scans cause whilst the same time being so reassuring  good luck working on your DH for finding out the colour .. Omg on the blood vomiting that sounds seriously scary glad all was ok 

Pixanne, lovely news about your scan and love the name .. Is DD pleased she is having a little sister? 

X-ray, lovely to hear from you, glad you are more at peace now and we will be hear to cheer you on when you are ready 

Nutty, oh my on the migraine hope you are feeling better. Sorry to hear  about the parent at the dance school it's horrible and does happen but you had a lovely scan already and risk is reduced of anything happening after you see that heartbeat and get good measurements .. Good luck for your scan looking forward to your update 

AFM Pixanne, not sure about stitch it's too late now as crap hospital didn't scan at 16 weeks they do only in emergency and risk of rupturing membranes is high the later it gets .. We completed our move now and worn out that's for sure. Have seen a lovely midwife that's set off a good/scary thing .. She spoke to consultant at new hospital when she saw my scan results and fetal medicine they are concerned that IF London hospital did the first cervical scan correctly the high reduction is indicator to "high risk of pre term labour" but they want to see me for themselves, scan me and go from there so now have appointment tomorrow where the consultant will actually do the scan and talk with me and see what's happening .. Part of me liked that we were waiting until 24 weeks as meant they didn't see big risk and part of me is glad scan tomorrow but very scared for what they may see, praying lots that cervix is still over 2cm and no major reduction in 11 days .. Just want to be able to keep my little boy safe   .. Sorry for big AFM feeling a lot emotional and lonely I think, seems I'm the only one doing the worrying about this and DH is useless just keeps shouting at me trying to rest after every couple of hours of unpacking/packing for not doing anything 

Still hoping to find my PMA for tomorrow 

xxxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Awww Shellbee am sure everything will be fine xx

Afm I'm wide awake worrying lol. Praying I see a heart beat in a few hours.


Me and dh have decided that if all
Is ok we are gonna start telling people due to it now being very noticeable (my belly is huge). I got asked twice yesterday how long I had left by strangers who seemed shocked when i answered 32 wks lol x


----------



## nuttynat1982

It's over for me. My baby stopped developing at 6 wks no heartbeat. Rescan next week to confirm no further development before removal. Doesn't look like I'm meant to be mummy. My heart is breaking and it's awful knowing that it had possibly been dead inside me for 2 wks. Just want to curl up and die at the mo  got some big decisions to make in the coming months - not sure if I can go through all this again.


----------



## Carrots12

Dear NuttyNat

I am so so sorry to read your post.  There is nothing I can say right now to make you feel better but time will make things easier.  At the moment, take the time you need to grieve and be kind to yourself - this is a huge shock physically and mentally so you and DH need to look after each other and take each day as it comes.  I am sure once you have had time to process it all that you will find the strength to try again - us ladies are made of strong stuff and will put ourselves through a lot to achieve our dreams.

Sending you a huge magpie hug.  I am sure I speak for us all when I say we are all here for you and are sending you lots of love.  

xxx

Sorry I have been so quiet recently, nothing much happening with us.  AF still out of sync after our chemical.... once she is here I can book in for our cycle monitoring and then go from there for our next FET.  I do read everyday and love all your updates and you are always in my thoughts.  I will write again soon.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi carrots, thanks for that.


I've been speaking to some of the ladies from the miscarriage thread and found they have helped massively also my mum has been round and given me a hug and we've had a cry. 


Think IVF is such a hard and often cruel journey. I will go again after I've grieved and dusted myself off. Have decided that I'm going to ask next week at scan that they show it to me on the screen so I can see how much it had developed myself. I'm telling myself that at least it resulted in a pregnancy as never gotten pregnant before so am more optimistic for next time (although I will be insisting on extra scans and blood tests) 



Hope your AF sorts herself out soon and you can go with your FET which I have decided you will get your well over due BFP - 

suppose my afs will be a mess for quite a while when I do finally miscarry. Me and DH are gonna book a holiday for the beginning of August and maybe cycle again after that plus once things have settled down and I feel up to it we will try au natural whilst waiting as I've heard that sometimes happens x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

So sorry nuttynat xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Very sorry nat x


----------



## Caro101

*Nutty ~* I am sooo sorry to hear your sad news today. Life can be really cruel and especiallu having been through the IVF journey you just think why. Please look after yourself. You are absolutley right it is very positive that you did get pregnant and although it is horrible, it is something that happens so many times even after natural conception so rest assured you will be a mummy. I know no words can make you feel better right now but you are a strong person. A close friend of mine who concieved naturally also discovered today that thier baby stopped growing at 6 weeks and its just awful. I hope you soon find the courage with DH to dust yourself and realise your dream. Thinking of you sooo much.

*Shellbee~* Hope all went okay sweets.


----------



## Pixanne

Oh nutty, I'm so sorry to hear your news. This rollercoaster is such a ***** when the ending is not as we hope. You must take plenty of time to grieve and regain your strength. It is extremely positive that you did conceive - its another step further along this difficult journey and next time there'll be even more progress. You will be a mummy.

Shelbee, how did it go?

Caro, I'm sure your 20w scan will be fine. I find that one terrifying myself but once you hear the sonographer say everything is fine, you will love it.

Carrots, Urgh the waiting bit. Is there any part of this process that's fun?! Fingers crossed AF behaves.

Afm, it's been a rough weekend. I was taking a spa weekend - present from dh - which was the first time I'd really left dd since she was born. I felt all anxious on sat am and rang dh who said she had a temp but was okay and he could handle it. I was then tearful and felt all anxious and had my bag packed ready to go home but dh said he wanted me to stay. Anyway, we ended up in a&e that night as her temp kept spiking at over 40 and she refused to drink so she went 24 hours without a wet nappy. We were admitted, they tried to put a tube down her throat twice but it was too swollen and then she started to take some fruit purée for me. We still stayed in and eventually she took some ice cream. She was prepped for a drip but we've managed to avoid it (for now) and I brought her home last night too see if she does better at home but we have 48 hours direct access to the paediatric ward in case she continues not to produce wet nappies. The moral of this story is I am never leaving her again.

Appointments this morning with the vbac midwife and consultant.

X


----------



## Shellbee

Oh nuttynat I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news. Take your time to grieve, look after each other and when you are ready try again, you will be a mummy of that I'm sure just very sad for you that this wasn't your time. Sending you a big hug   we are here whenever you need us 

Carrots, hope your AF starts to behave again soon so you can continue with your journey,  

Pixanne, oh gosh your poor DD she had a rough couple of months the poor little mite .. Glad she is starting to feel better and hope she is more settled now at home. Good luck with today's appointments x

Caro, can't be long until your 20 weeks scan now hun 

Wombat, how are you doing lovely? Think your scan is next week? 

AFM, had scan yesterday at new hospital they were lovely .. They did a mini anomaly scan and he is still perfect seemed much more detailed with the heart and umbilical cord checks this time. I then got a proper cervical scan they took 3 measurements 1 on each side 3.1cm and 2.9cm no funnelling then pressed on my belly to simulate pressure still no funnelling and 2.9cm whoop! Was so pleased it was a consultant so got to speak to them and have a full consultation on Thursday for my medical booking and to plan next steps .. Feeling much better now, just need to sort out my anemia so I can stand up for more than 30mins lol (good excuse to lounge around tho!) .. She checked for us at the scan and most defiantly still Finley he was flashing for us lol!


----------



## Shellbee

Hello lovelies 

Wombat, sorry to hear you had a bit of a scare I know how scary seeing that blood is .. So pleased everything was good with the little one... Still not long until your scan then as busy as you are time will fly!... Your baby moon sounds lovely... I went to the baby show in London, it was ok we got our pushchair at £80 off and a few bargains we didn't know he was a little boy then so found that clothes were few and far between for team cream, I know some ladies who got their chosen nursery furniture on offer there but I got mine on the mothercare baby plan at a cheaper in store sale 

Nuttynat, thinking of you and hope you are doing as ok as you can be 

Pixanne, how is DD? Hope she is doing better now 

AFM, not much to report here just settling into the new house and a stinking horrible cold but all good with the little man who seems happy even though I keep sneezing 

x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Shellbee

thanks for asking after me.

I am ok and have come to terms with what has happened. Just got to wait until Monday for confirmation scan then can arrange the ERPC and get closure - called into clinic today as needed some more cyclogest to last me until Monday. The nurse was lovely when I told her what had happened - she was with me during my et. She said it was as I suspected - I need to have 3 af's before I can cycle again. Asked if I could have a follow up as I have concerns about my egg quality as out of my 6 fertilised embies 4 were developing very slowly, one has gone awol after transfer and obviously the one that stuck stopped developing at 6 weeks so just want them to put my mind at ease. 

Me and DH have decided to book a holiday to Greece for 2 weeks at the end of July so I will be relaxed (Hopefully) and ready to start cycling again in August/September.


Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Nuttynat 

The holiday sounds like a perfect idea for you to spend time together and hopefully relax. I hope your clinic does give you a follow up to discuss your cycle and if they think there is anything to do differently next time, sometimes though unfortunately it just isn't the time and there is no reason medically for what happens. Take your time and look after yourself, will be thinking of you on Monday x 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are enjoying the weekend


----------



## Caro101

*Nuttynut~* So lovely to hear you doing okay under such difficult circumstances. Its lovely that things are moving forward you definitley need a holiday to look forward to and not long after that you start your cycle which am sure will will result in you being a mommy. I really hope the clinic are able to offer you some answers or ressurances that will put your mind at ease.

*Shellbee~* Hey Hon' i am sooo jealous you are now settling into your new home. We are moving home too end of may/beginning of June and i am dreading the packing , moving and unpacking urrrghhhh..I wish i could go to sleep and wake up when we have moved and are just settling in . Had a right laugh at little man happily flashing his bits  .

*Wombat ~* That holiday sounds amazing.. We are trying to book a holiday for May/June somewhere hot and romantic before we become 3 as well but just cant decided where to go. Italy sounds good and hadnt really thought about it. DH eventually caved in and said that we could find out what team. But then i asked him that it stays between us. I thought it will be nice to tell everyone else when baby is born but he wont agree to that says he has to tell his family so now not sure whether to find out at all  

75% off is amazing and if it was cute it just would be a crime not to get it. I havent ventured into any stores been looking online and on the Mothercare app and i can't wait to buy something to bring home with. I considered going to the Baby Show in London Excel some time back but DH was working and my Best friend was not available and i couldnt want to be on my own there so i left it but i hear they are really good as you get to see and showcases of lots of baby products etc and get offers. I know what you mean about prams somehow i have always had my heart set on the bugaboo and a friend has kindly offered to use their 25% employees John Lewis discount so i get a bit off. I have also picked the nursery bundle, moses basket (cutest thing i have laid eyes on) and crib but will order just before we move. My SIL lives in Mansfield and aparently there is a Mamas and Papas Outlet there thats quite reasonable so will hit it up and see if i can make savings anywhere.

*Pixanne ~* Hope your precious little lady is feeling so much better now bless her.

*AFM~* 20 week scan on Tuesday not sure where time has gone. It seems like just the other day that i was going mental in the 2ww. Feel so blessed every single day to have got this far. Feeling excited but anxious as well just praying all is alright.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Caro


Good luck with your 20 week scan - if you find out what team let us know  xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Nutty, I'm glad you're coming to terms with things. I'm sure you'll have good days and bad days but its great you're focussing on a new cycle. There are lots of positives to take from this one and you've proved you can get pregnant.

Shelbee, great news on your scan and that you're settled in your new house. We moved when iwas 5m with dd and renovated. Still had builders in when I brought her home from hospital! I won't be doing that again!

Wombat, good to hear from you and that you're looking for bargains.

Caro, wow 20w scan already! How exciting. I love knowing I'm having another girl. It makes it feel real so is always say find out.

Afm, Groundhog Day! Currently back at hospital with dd. her temperature shot up again and wouldn't come down with Calpol so I'm currently trying to catch a wee sample. She's sleeping, I'm sitting in a chair uncomfortable and hungry!

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Pixanne hope dd recovers soon.

Hospital again for rescan tomorrow -gonna be a sad day x


----------



## Caro101

*Nutty~* I will be thinking of you so much tomorrow. It will be a very sad day indeed and difficult to hear something so difficult. I know its hard now but i think its incredibly positive that your embryo implanted which is a huge obstacle for many and i feel so positive for you that the next cycle will be your cycle. Big hugs my lovely.

*Pixanne ~* Awww i can't believe DD is not well poor little lady. Praying that it's nothing and that she gets past this horrible phase of being poorly soonest. Hope you get seen soon too and get to go home, have some food and relax which am sure Frostie will be pleased about. 
I feel the same about finding out the baby's gender i think it will be nice to visualise and helps bond better.


----------



## Shellbee

Nuttynat, will be thinking of you today and sending you big hugs  

Pixanne, aw hun your poor DD and you. How is she doing now? Hope she is home and starting to feel much better ... Wow moving and building work I'd pass thanks the moving was enough! 

Caro, I was at that very same mamas and papas outlet on Saturday   we just moved very close to there. They had some good priced things in there got a little shirt that was £4 reduced from £12 and jeans at £7 .. I expected it to be a bigger shop tbh and something's are just as cheap if not cheaper on the sales they have but def worth a nosey! ... Oh moving make sure you get DH to do all the lifting and start packing early as you can so you can spread it out so not over doing wow end of may/june you'll be 26/27 weeks def make sure DH does most the work .... Oooh Tuesday will soon be here for your scan good luck and looking forward to your update


----------



## wombat13

Hi lovely magpies 

Just wanted to say a quick  to *Caro* for 20wk scan tomorrow, and do let us know if you find out your 'Team'! 

And a massive hug for* nutty * for today 

loads of love and wombat hugs to all 
love wombat xx

Ps - we bought our pram at the weekend - it was £100 off!!!  Really real now though, eek!  xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks guys.

I had it all confirmed today and am having my ERPC sometime this week. Ultrasound lady was lovely (much nicer than the one last week) and explained everything and showed me the baby. It only measured 5mm but I could make out the head etc, she also had a good look round incase the other one was hiding somewhere and looked at my bits at my request and saw nothing abnormal.

Popped into clinic and booked my follow up, the earliest they can see me is 21st June. Hospital is also doing a trial on ladies who have had a mc and are looking at thyroid and antibodies so think I am going to do this as it
May flag something up. 


Am sat here now trying to enjoy my first glass of wine since January but it isn't going down too well and tastes like vinager - am sure the taste will come back, so be ready ladies once your little bundles have arrived!

Hope you all don't mind but I am going to stick around. Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sorry to hear that nat xx


----------



## Caro101

*Nutty ~* You are such a remarkable woman incredibly strong. I am just glad you had a lovely person do the scan it makes things a little beter that someone understands how hard it is. Clinical trial sounds good as you tend to have lots of tests too which cant hurt. I really hope you do stick around, it would be loovely to have you stay so we can support you through to your next cycke and beyond more than anything we value your support for us too.

*Wombat ~* Awww thank you so much Momma. Hope you and fringer are doing okay..Can't believe you got Fringer a pram that is soo exciting and yeah it does make it soo real hey. I think if we got one i would have to park it in the living room so i can keep looking at it  

*Shellbee~* Thanks so much for the info e: Mamas and Papas i would rather scout the sales online and get stuff off there because we live in Essex and i would have to trek all the way to Mansfield have a weekend at the SIL to check it out and doesn't seem like there would be much point. Thats a great tip packing slowly   not sure why i hadn't thought about it lool it would make things so much easier and i will be less tired than packing and doing it all in one weekend.

*Pixanne ~* Hope DD is on the mend and you are both doing okay. Bless her little lady has had a rough time.

Scan Day tomorrow feeling anxious and excited. Can't to find out what team we are. Hope he/she plays ball.


----------



## Shellbee

Nuttynat, glad the sonographer was nice yesterday. Agree with Caro 100% you are an amazingly strong woman and you will achieve your dreams I'm sure.... Clinical trial sounds good, and I hope your follow up in June helps with planning your next steps and can answer some of your questions .. We certainly don't want you to go anywhere, once a magpie always a magpie  

Caro, hope everything went ok today at your scan, looking forward to your update 

For anyone that lives in the London/Essex/Kent area I got this offer today for free tickets to baby event at bluewater 

Complimentary tickets to The Baby & Toddler Show at Bluewater worth £24

Mums-to-be and new parents don't need to go anywhere else for amazing shopping and expert advice - and we've even got free tickets to give away!

Opening this Friday from 19-21 April at Glow, Bluewater, The Baby & Toddler Show is a must-attend event for anyone who is pregnant or already has a baby or toddler and we are offering you a complimentary pair of tickets worth £24!

Book your complimentary pair of tickets using code BSC25 at www.babyandtoddlershow.co.uk


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks ladies for your nice words - I have to be strong as there is no way I could get through this. Luckily I have a great support network around me. Baby show sounds good - a bit of other info (my FIL works at asda) its Asda's baby event coming up and normally they offer good discounts on stuff like sterilisers, nappys etc xx


----------



## Caro101

Hey Lovelies

*Nutty ~* Hope today is a better day and so will be the rest to come. Thanks for ASDA info will snoop around their website and see.

*Shellbe~* I saw those Bluewater Baby Show Tickets on Groupon for that price but then i forgot to buy them before the deal closed so will definitley be heading onto that site and getting 2 for us. Thank You.

*AFM~* Thank you for your positive wishes. Scan went very well. Everything was absolutley fine. Sooooo incredibly pleased to share that its definitley a Precious Little Lady for us.


----------



## Shellbee

yay Caro glad everything is ok and team pink lovely ... Yeah the 2 free tickets is a good deal I would go but we just moved from there so bit far now! ... Asda baby event starts on 22nd April in store .. Are you signed up to bounty and Emma's diary? Worth it get some good offers on there .. Bounty have a 0 - 4 car seat for £35 plus delivery at the minute reduced from £100 ... Any ideas on names for your little lady or is this a list to whittle down!


----------



## Shellbee

http://www.bounty.com/bountyoffers

http://www.emmasdiary.co.uk/

/links


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thinking of u nut nat xx

Yay well done caro....team pink ! Xx

Hi shellbee , pixanne, wombat, Amy, carrots, and all the other lovely magpies

Xx


----------



## Caro101

BJB~ hey lovely lady how are you. 

Shellbee~ bounty has some great offers ey. Names for our little lady I had always only had girl names lol I am loving Tia-Mae or Tia-Rose and DH and I are African so Naishe meaning with The Lord in our language. Not sure if I will change my mind though but have loved those even before we conceived.


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Good thanks hon. Nurses appointment Monday for fet

Round three here we come but fet this time. Feel like a first timer again! Not quite sure on process! But sure will soon be on 2ww again!

So hope we get good news this time. Will prob be our last 

Bjb xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Bjb nice to hear from you - lots of magpie luck coming your way xxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Bjb, good to hear from you! Good luck for your appointment.

Shelbee, what's next in checking your cervix? Will they assess again or are they happy to leave well alone. 

Nutty, how are you hon?

Caro, yay to team pink! Pretty named too.

Afm, well dd still isn't right. She's a little brighter today so we've been doing some baking and her temp is down and she hasn't needed calpol since yesterday. Poor baby has an awful cough now. It's following the same pattern as the virus I had so hopefully it's on it's way out.
I'm shattered though. Didn't really have time to recover before dd fell poorly. I've had enough of all these bugs!

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey pixanne,

I am coping alot better than I thought I would but think I will feel much better after I've had my ERPC on Friday then can get some closure x


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies 

Yay *Caro*, woo-hoo for Team Pink!   So glad everything went well for you at the scan - will you be telling everyone your Team, or keeping it to yourselves now?  Starting to get really nervous for our scan on Wed now! x

*Shellbee* - thanks for all your handy posts, our mascot looking out for us as always  I've signed up to bounty already, there is just so much info on there and some of their offers are amazing! I'd seen that car seat offer and am wondering whether to get it - seems a brilliant deal, as usually they are so expensive for one that just lasts a year!   How is it all going for you, have you bought lots of stuff already?

hello *nutty*  so glad you are sticking with us, magpies forever!  Stay strong lovely, especially this next week, we will all be thinking of you xx

*BJB* - oodles of magpie luck for your FET! It worked for me, so I hope it will for you too    Look forward to hearing how you get on xxx

*Pixanne* - hope you and DD are both feeling better now! You must have had your share of bugs to last for the rest of the year!  Frostie is going to be immune to everything, I'm sure of it x

Hi *amy*, *carrots* and any other magpies who are still around - hope all is well with you x

*AFM* - just waiting anxiously for our 20wk scan on Wednesday and impatient to feel those first movements! Can't really believe I am 20 weeks already - that's half way!!!!  Still can't believe it really... oh, and we bought a pram!! I cried when we took it out of the box!  Obviously not wanting to jinx us before Wed but it really hit me in a rush that we are actually doing this at last, after so many years of heartache, and I just cried with joy! Ahem! 

loads of love and wombat hugs to all 
love wombat xx


----------



## Caro101

BJB~ Look forward to cheering you on during your cycle. Positive positive vibes all the way. Feeling positive for you that this will be the cycle your dreams come true    

Nutty~ Hope you doing great after Friday appointment and you are getting some closure to move forward to your next steps - closer to achieving your dreams. Thinking of you. 

Pixanne ~ hope DD is feeling so much better and you and Frosty are doing okay too.

Wombat~ woohoo 20 week scan. It's gone soo quick hey. I know what you mean I felt soo nervous too but all will be okay am sure. We decided not to share with anyone what team we are but it's a nightmare. I always thought I didn't mind doing a neutral nursery but now I want a nice girly one with all pretty things and I would like to show it off too so now thinking maybe we
Should just share lol. I know what you mean after so much heartache and I think going through infertility you prepare yourself that there is the possibility that you may never have a child of your own. I certainly did. So after out 20 week scan and visualising our precious baby girl it just hit me that this is really happening. I was so emotional. I too can't wait to feel her kicks I am soooo impatient and found out at the scan that I have an anterior high placenta which cushions the kicks so will take longer for me to feel her kicking. Still hoping for the best and that anyday now both DH and I can feel her properly. 

AFM~ Have a stinking cold that is just awful. What have others been using during colds I am so weary of what might be harmful to our precious little lady but am suffering.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all



ERPC went well on Friday with no complications. Was surprised at how well I was coping and felt alright yesterday. Today however it has all hit me like a tonne of bricks worrying about what if I don't get any more bfp. 

Think it may just be my body finally realising that my baby has gone and my hormones starting to decrease. 

Hospital said to leave it a couple of wks and then ok to start ttc naturally whilst I wait for the next cycle which will be August time as me and dh have booked 2 weeks in Kos at the end of July. Also got a follow up at my nhs clinic on 21at June and am gonna discuss what I can do next time to a) try and get some frosties so if the worst does happen again I don't have to endure a full cycle again and also try and get some answers which I know will be difficult, am beginning to worry that I caught something from my lovely cats (I don't touch the litter tray as its day's job) but still worrying. Also thinking of finding out if I can pay private for some tests as am scared that if I am lucky enough to get a bfp that it may end the same way again. X


----------



## Caro101

Awwww bless you Nutty. I think it's absolutley normal to have some good days and bad days even as strong as you are. It's also normal I think to be scared and have a lot of what ifs. But I think it's very positive that your first cycle ever got you a BFP. Sadly it looks like sometimes miscarriages happen and there is absolutley no reason for it and doesn't mean it will happen again. I know so many people that had mc and then went on to have healthy successful pregnancies so try not to worry yourself. I dont know much about them but from what i know, think with the tests they would recommend if it's happened again. Give yourself time to grieve for your angel and I hope that you get done answers at the follow up appointment. In the meantime enjoy doing the baby dance whilst ttc naturally.


----------



## Pixanne

Hi all

Nutty, good days and bad days are normal you will feel very upand down. It's all part of the grieving process. Like Caro said, the fact you got a bfp is hugely encouraging. It's worth maybe doing the immune tests for your own peace of mind. As for your cats, it's highly unlikely you'd have caught anything from them. The only risk is toxoplasmosis and that's only in their poo but in any case, as a cat owner, it's more than likely you've been exposed before and are immune. It's very rare anyway in domestic cats - it's more common in feral cats.

Caro, I wouldn't be able to keep it a secret! Although I must say my mum was so convinced Frostie was a girl that she'd already been buying pink things anyway! Lucky she was right! You'll feel those kicks very soon. It'll take longer for dh though. 

Wombat, woo hoo! 20w! Half way to d day!

Hello everyone else!

Well afm dd is a lot better but still not 100%. I've had her constantly outside since the nicer weather started and we bought a big trampoline for the garden which she loves! 

I'm okay - just very tired. All the worry catching up with me I think. Frostie is good - some strong kicks now and she was making my tummy jump in the bath!

X


----------



## Carrots12

Hello my gorgeous magpie friends, how are you all?

I am so sorry I have been rubbish in staying in contact - life has been busy the last few weeks so I only ever have time to read and run.  I am so so glad that everyone is doing so well though.

NuttyNat - Sorry you are feeling up and down, this is entirely natural and to be expected.  A holiday to look forward to sounds great and you'll come back from that fully refreshed for your next steps, whatever they might be.  There are so many pros and cons to doing either a fresh cycle or a frozen one so do what you think is best for you and your body.  Whichever you go for I am sure you will be lucky.  I know its easier said than done but try not to analyse why it went wrong before - our Doctor told us that its the quality of the embryo that makes a healthy pregnancy and at that stage there is nothing you could have done and your kittys poop wouldn't have had any affect at all.

Pixanne - How cute that frostie is kicking when you have a bath.  My friend said that was the one thing she really missed once she'd had her baby - the first time she had a bath after giving birth she cried, bless her.  Am glad that DD is on the mend, sounds like a stressful few months for you all.

Wombat - Thats so lovely that you have bought your pram already, how exciting!!!  I am not surprised you cried tears of joy, I nearly cried them for you!  Such exciting and wonderful times for you.  Good luck for your scan on Wednesday.

Caro - A little girl, how fabulous!!!  I am so so happy for you.  Enjoy decorating your girlie nursery and buying lots of pink pink pink!

Shellbee - I hope little Finley Jack is doing okay.  I hope you enjoyed the baby show if you went and that you bagged your little man lots of lovely bargains.

BJB - How did your appointment go today for FET?  Fingers crossed you can start again soon.  I found the FET really easy so hopefully you will too.  Are you going with medicated or natural??

AFM - Nothing much to report.  Am having another month of cycle monitoring and according to the Doc and another woman that was in the room at the time I have a very nice looking follicle this month so hopefully it will provide me with a nice egg or two and I'll get a natural bfp.  Is it wrong that I felt very proud of my little follicle when they said how nice it was?! lol    So we are praying for a natural miracle this month and, if not, we will do our natural FET in either June or July.  Fingers crossed we get lucky.

Sending you all lots of love and hugs.    

xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

R thank u what lovely magpies u r!

Nurse appointment today so just setting dates etc...didn't need to show me how to do inject as seen as an old pro!
Nearly exactly a year since we were sat there ivf virgins!

So af due this weekend/Monday however had a scan last week and they want to scan me before prostnap injection. So wait for af then ring them for a scan and hopefully prostnap on same day. I was pretty sure she said was a follicle as was day 15 which is about right for me but think they want to check not a cyst. Suppose better to be careful and ensure everything just right for the frosties!
Just never simple and straight forward!

So bring on the af! Not often I think that!

Hey carrots yes I was very proud of my follicle too ha ha! At least they will check ur ready too! Am quite a string believer fet better as body not been through as much!

Hey pixanne. How lovely ...so hope I get to that stage!

Hey nutty u r strong but you are allowed to grieve too...hope u being well looked after. We here if you need an ear!

Caro ooh good,luck keeping the secret not sure i could find out then keep stum! Keep us posted!

Hey wombat thank you and eek! Bet really feels real now and enjoy every minute u deserve it.

Hey shellbee and all the other lovely magpies past and present !

So can not be bothered with a new group for may/June! And getting to know everyone again! Sure I will once I get started but they will never be the magpies! 

Bjb xx


----------



## Caro101

Carrots ~ Soooo lovely to hear from you lovely. Forget it being weired that YOu felt proud of your follicles us Magpies here are soo proud of them too. Fingers toes and everything crossed for a natural BFP for you. 

BJB ~ Was thinking of you today hoping your appointment went okay. Laughed at the term " ivf virgins" totally remember what tht felt like sitting there beig taught how to inject and thinking oh my god can I do this. Positive positive vibes all the way for you. AF better not mess and show up on time or else o . 

Hello everyone else hope you all okay. 

AFM ~ Still feeling like a pile of poo with this nasty cold urrggh. Been using lemon and honey and inhaling olbus oil steam but nothing seems to be helping at all though so I guess gotta let it run it's course.


----------



## Shellbee

Hello lovely ladies 

First things first .. wombat how did it go today? Are you still in the team cream camp? 

Caro, hope you start to feel better soon hun, can't think of any other home remedies to suggest that you are not already trying 

BjB your appointment sounds positive and hoping AF shows her wicked face on time for you.   .. Don't worry about your new cycle thread you'll always have us magpies to cheer you on 

Carrots great news on your follie! Fingers crossed for a lovely surprise BFP for you and enjoy ttc! 

Pixanne, lovely that frostie is kicking away now, must be lovely for DD to feel? How is DD now hope the outside and sunshine has worked it's magic 

Nutty, hope you are doing ok lovely and taking your time to recover in all ways big hugs xxx

AFM, not much to report gave hubby a small heart attack at the weekend when I went and paid for bumpys nursery furniture, bought loads of stuff in mothercare and wrapped up on amazon   now just wanting to get the ok to decorate the nursery (we rent our house) we got the verbal ok but have to get it in writing which is takin forever! .. 25 weeks tomorrow time is flying 

xxx


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovelies  

Just a quick update to say that everything went wonderfully at our 20-week scan today - thanks for asking after us Shellbee! - the sonographer said our baby looked "absolutely perfect" and yes, we are still very definitely in Team Cream!  
cannot stop smiling, just so happy and relieved that the little 'un is ok and thriving in there - got a few lovely waves and another piccie to add to our growing "bump" album!  

loads of love and wombat hugs to all  

love wombat xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Yay lovely to hear wombat x


----------



## Caro101

Wombat ~ Soo lovely to hear all went great at 20 week scan. Soo lovely to see little one getting on with their life in there. I am considering having a 4D scan at around 28weeks. Have never really seen the purpose but now can't get used to the idea of not seeing baby again until she is born. Just gotta convince DH who already thinks I am over the top. 

Shellbee~ Can't believe you are 25 weeks how time flies. Soo exciting isn't it getting all the nursery bits. DH couldn't believe the price of nursery furniture too and the buggy we getting. I think they generally don't tend to have an idea of these things until now when thy have to get them. This is probably weired but I am soo looking to (when I get everything) just that day that I spend washing baby's tiny clothes and stuff. Crazy right! 

BJB~ Howz you my lovely hope you relaxing as much as you can before the madness of cycling starts again.

Pixanne ~ Hope you and your 2 precious little ladies are doing great. 

AFM~ Cold still lingering and taking its time to do one . DH has put me on forced bed rest the last 2 days and I think if might hve actually helped as I feel better today.

Hope all other Magical Magpies are okay. Thinking of you always.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all,


Sorry for the silence, I hit rock bottom on Sunday and it has taken me a few days to pick myself back up again. My dad has been trying to persuade me to I to the drs as he thinks I'm suffering from depression but I don't want any drugs in me at the mo. my stomach has now gone back down so at least I don't look pregnant any more. 


Wombat - glad all is ok

Shellbee - my dh had a shock when he saw how much everything costs and was worrying how he was gonna pay for it all lol.


Caro glad you are feeling better, I was going to have a 4d scan too and if I am lucky enough to get pregnant and it be a healthy pregnancy then I will be getting one as I think it is a lovely thing that you can show baby the video of their scan when they are old enough.

Pixanne - hope dd is feeling better.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi all

Nutty, it's very early days to be suggesting depression! I'd say your reaction is pretty normal. It's a big thing to get over.

Lol Shelbee, it does add up, doesn't it? My dh is trying to convince me dd's old Moses basket will do but to be honest they only do one child then they get too battered and besides which dd could tip that over so I'm insisting on a sliding crib!

Wombat, congrats on your scan. Isn't it lovely seeing the progress?

Caro, I have to say I find the 3d and 4d scans a bit freaky!

Hello bjb and everyone else!

Afm, being out in the sun seems to have helped dd a lot! She's still a bit snotty but so much better. We have four other toddlers here today, plus two workmen refitting the utility room and the cleaner. Chaos! I've got a pregnancy massage lady coming during dd's naptime though. Should be nice.

X


----------



## Carrots12

Morning ladies, what a lovely morning it is outside!

NuttyNat - so sorry you hit a low at the weekend.  I know its little consolation hun but it is entirely natural and to be expected, your heart is broken and you are in pain so you are going to have good and bad days.  You are a strong strong lady and it will get easier, I promise.

Wombat - I am so glad your scan went so well, it must have been magical to see.

Pixanne - Enjoy your massage later, it sounds like you are going to need it!

Caro - I think its nice to wait and see the bubba's face when its born, those scans kind of take the surprise away a bit.  But they are amazing scans - I find it incredible what they can do these days - so I can see why you are tempted to see little one again and in so much detail.

Shellbee, Amy, BJB and everyone else I have missed, big big hugs to you all.

xxx


----------



## blue egg

Hi ladies not sure if u rem me or not, nice to hear ur all doin so well, iv just been through second cycle this time they did flare protocol and shockingly I got 6 eggs instead of the two I had first time,4 fertilized and I had two embryos put back but it didn't work and I just can't understand why especially when they were really good ones. Feelin low bed don't no where to turn has anyone any advice x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Blue egg,

Have you spoken to your clinic?


I had two put back one just disappeared - they think it never implanted and the 2nd one stopped developing at 6 weeks.



I can't give you any advice as I know it is a bit possibility that they may not implant xx


----------



## blue egg

Thanks Nuttynat so sorry to hear about your sad news think im just looking for answers when i know there arent any.

Not spoke to clinic yet they were reviewing my notes on fri so just need to wait on a review app coming in.

How are you coping xx


----------



## Caro101

Bluegg~ Of course we remember you Magical Magpie. So sorry hon' to hear that your last cycle didn't work again. It is absolutley understandable how you must be feeling. This IF road is so tough and there are soo many obstacles that we have to over come. From getting the eggs to the good quality sperm good quality embryos and then the all important implantation. I hope your follow up will shed some light into where it might have gone wrong and how they plan to improve that next time. I know they say that with implantation it's all got to do with your body syncing with the embryo/s. I don't know, it's so hard my lovely look after yourself and allow yourself a good cry or 100 when you feel better and get your review appointment you can take the necessary next steps. Big hugs!!

Nutty~ How are you my lovely. Hope you are feeling better and brighter. 

Pixanne and Carrots~ You are absolutley right about the 4d scans I always thought they are weired but I jut thought maybe that's because they are someone else's and maybe if its ours It won't be so weired. But I think yeah it does take away the excitement of seeing her face when she is born. 

Pixanne~ That massage sounds lovely. I think I need one. 


Alert: Selfish Post  
AFM~ Feeling anxious/worried I still can't feel baby moving. I know they said I have an anterior placenta so now thinking what if I go throughout the pregnancy and never get to feel bubba moving and who knows if I will ever get to carry a second pregnancy. Probably silly as I still have some way to go but can't help feeling like I am missing out on this amazing experience.


----------



## blue egg

Thanks Caro iv not been around for so long, how lovely to hear ur having a wee daughter that is lovely so happy for you, it is a tough road and i dont want to be deafeated but when i look at the sadness in hubbys eyes it kills,hes been doing this since he was 27 one way or another with first wife and at 44 think he getting tired xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

I'm taking every day as it comes, I se to cope better when I am busy, I have to be monitored carefully by my gp and family as I have a history of severe clinical depression on and off since I was 18 and it doesn't take much to trigger it as I have Fybromyalgia too, and it's not a road I want to go back down.


I want answers too and I think the worse thing is that no one can give us the answers.

Blue egg I am keeping everything crossed that it will be 3 rd time lucky - when r U cycling again? X


Caro - I am sure you will feel your princess move soon. I shall just have to make do with my cats jumping on me xx


----------



## blue egg

Nutty Nat we are goin a holiday in July to recharge batteries and then we will start again just take time to pick ourselves up again.

U really must look after yourself now make sure you stay well my hubby has suffered depression and he always says never lose track of no 1 however selfish it might seem you must look after you and I believe he is right x


----------



## Pixanne

Hello ladies

Blue egg, welcome home! Sorry to hear your cycle didn't get the result you wanted. You must look at the positives though - you got more eggs etc. this is a marathon not a sprint and with every cycle the clinic learns more about you. It's likely there isn't a reason why they didn't implant and its just one of those things, but it may make you feel better to have immune testing and a natural killer cell check just to put your mind at rest. There are dietary things you can do to aid implantation and acupuncture helps too. 

Nutty, it's good you have people keeping a close eye on you but remember that you are allowed to feel sad and down about what's happened and its normal for you to do so. It might be worth seeing a counsellor to keep on top of it but honestly, it's a big thing to move on from so cut yourself some slack.

Caro, hon there will come a point where your placenta could be up your nose and it won't stop you feeling that baby move so don't worry! Bubs just needs to get a big bigger. Be patient; remember you're lucky to be blessed with a healthy pregnancy and your baby is fine so rub that bump and sing and chat to the baby (they can hear now!) and soon enough you'll feel your diaphragm being booted and your bladder becoming a trampoline!

Hello everyone else!

Afm, I didn't like the preg massage! I know it did me some good but I really dislike massages anyway and it was a bit hard! My back does feel better though.

I've got friends who emigrated to Aus ten years ago staying this weekend. So lovely to see them! And we had a fab day out at the farm today and dd was thrilled to meet a real tortoise so she gave its shell a kiss. As you do!

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Blue egg- we are going away on 31st July for 2 weeks of relaxation in the sun, then hopefully if af plays we will be starting again in August (got to have a full cycle tho cause got no frosties last time booo) looks like we could be cycle buddies again x


----------



## Carrots12

Morning all, I hope you had great weekends.

NuttyNat - I totally understand why you and your family are worried regarding depression.  I have suffered from it on and off and it is natural that when you feel down you have the fear that you are going to fall down the hole again but you need to allow yourself the time to grieve without stressing or worrying that its anything more than that.  If a friend was feeling sad after a loss you would let them have the time to cry so don't be too hard on yourself when you are sad (this is only something I have taught myself recently).  You will have good days and bad days but if in a few months you are having more bad days then good then thats the point where you need to look at whether what you are feeling is grief or if its the depression that is back.  The suggestion of counselling is a good idea.  And your holiday will do you wonders - nothing better than lying by a pool by day in glorious sunshine and then going out for a romantic meal in the evening with your DH.  You will be all bronzed and refreshed ready for your next treatment.  Senging you lots of   that you will start to feel better soon.

Blue Egg - So sorry that your 2nd cycle didn't work, its so tough isn't it.    I hope your review appointment on Friday gives you some answers you are looking for.

To everyone else a huge hello and massive    .

I'm back to the hospital today for what could be my last ever appointment!  They are checking if my lining is doing what it should au naturel and if it is then I just need to contact them when I am ovulating in June/July and they will book me in for ET with the clinic.  Its odd to think this is the end of our 3 year journey with our hospital, unless we are blessed with a bfp    in which case we'll be back for scans.

Lots of love.
xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks Carrotts - fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey magpies ...where r u ? Xx

Great news Scan fine, prostnap done...round three here we come! 

Bring on the night sweats!

Bjb x


----------



## Carrots12

Hi ladies

What a glorious day it is today!!!  Just been sitting in the sun in my lunch hour next to the Thames and eating sushi - lovely! 

BJB - thats fabulous news, how exciting!  Its great that you are back on the rollercoaster ready for round 3.  Do you know when the next stage will be?  I hope its 3rd time lucky for you.

NuttyNat - how are you feeling now?  I've been thinking about you and am hoping that with each day you are feeling stronger.

Big hello to everyone else.

I hope you all have great weekends in the sunshine.  

xxx


----------



## blue egg

Nutty Nat would be excellent being cycle buddies. It would be good Gavin you to chat to
Carrots wish I was where you are sounds lovely. I'm however in Ayrshire in Scotland and trust me when I say its miserable 2day really wet and horrible

Hope you are all well thanks pixanne for the welcome home I hope ur keepin well x


----------



## Caro101

Hello Lovely Glorious Magpies

*BJB ~* Woow woow that is awesome. Third time is a charm my lovely..Feeling positive for you

*Carrots ~* I actually visualised you sitting in the sun next to the river how looovely. Love being anywhere near water when the weather is like that. Hope the lovely weather sticks around and you get to have lots more lunches next to the river.

*Blueegg ~* I can't believe you had horrible weather tis been soo lovely this week. Hope it gets brighter hey. The sun seems to somehow cheer us.

*Pixanne ~* Hope you had a fab time with your friends from down under and Little Lady is feeling back to her normal self and enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Shellbee

Hello lovely magpies

Carrots, you lunch break yesterday sounds fab! Wasn't that sunny here either, hope the sun shines for a lovely bank holiday weekend .. How did you get on at your consultation? All set for au natural FET in June/July? I'm hoping you see a lot more of your clinic for those scans 

BJB good news on your scan and getting into your lucky round three, hope the night sweats aren't too bad 

Blue egg, sorry about your most recent cycle, but great that they know what protocol to use next time for your egg numbers so you have lots to choose from on your lucky 3rd cycle .. Hope your fur baby bunny has been giving you lots of love x

Nutty hope you are doing ok hun, defo what the others have said take time and don't worry about putting any other label than grief on how you feel .. Is your holiday all booked? 

Pixanne, Caro hope you and your little girls and wombat you and fringer are growing and blooming (although I'm convinced this blooming lark is a myth!) 

Big hello to anyone and everyone else xxx


----------



## Caro101

*Shellbee ~* Ha ha ha ha ha actually the whole blooming thing is soo real. Everyone that sees me points out how pregnancy has agreed with me ( thanks that means i must have looked like sh*t before   ). My skin and my hair have never been soo lovely. I always got acne breakouts when AF was coming and they would leave the spots. They have all cleared and my skin is just so beautiful. I hope it stays around till the end . 
Hope your little man is having fun in your belly and growing nicely.


----------



## Pixanne

Hi all, just checking in! It's dh's 40th and we did the chef's table at the savoy last night - AMAZING! X


----------



## Jepa

Hello beautiful ladies, I've missed you!  It's so great to read through and catch up on the pregnancies progressing.  Massive congratulations Pixanne, Caro, Shellbee, Wombat, Amy (and all the other pregnant magpies too!) it's so great to hear you're all on your way to being mothers and sounds like you're mainly sailing through too!   

Nuttynat I was so very sorry to hear of your recent loss       .  It is so very hard  

AFM (Alert - 'me post' waffle warning!!!): I dropped off the forum a few months back a couple weeks after I sadly miscarried my magpie BFP.  I just buried myself in work - in part I had to because I'd let it slip so much with everything that was going on physically and emotionally with tx and then the pregnancy and miscarriage, but also I'm very conscious that I was using it as an escape hatch to hide out in and block out the pain.  It kind of worked pretty well in that I got my project finished (just) and got through the short term very 'functionally', but I've ended up feeling like I've had to 'catch-up' emotionally (and physically) once the project was finished.  I got spat out the other end feeling beak and worn out and I'm now still in the process of slowly recovering.

DH and I have also had a beautiful holiday in Thailand after my work trip, which was just absolute bliss   . So it definitely hasn't been all bad!  It was sooo very lovely to have such a beautiful holiday, such a mega treat - it's been literally (about  years since we've had a holiday like that and both of us are now sworn ON holidays, we're going to try to fit in one a year from ow on  .  The break must have helped recovery along a lot, but I still got a bit of a rude shock when I came back to London.  I was expecting to be fully rested and recovered up and instead I've had to claw my way through deep fatigue and depression, as well as annoyingly catching every little bug that goes by and getting repeatedly ill and more exhausted!  A bit of a lesson in cause and effect, I guess, and in patience and being accepting of my limits!  I've also got other physical problems which I flared up majorly with overwork so I'm copping the fallout of that too, bringing a load of pain that has to be managed somehow and is tiring in itself.

I feel like I've been stuck seeing and feeling the worst of myself, the dark side, so I'm working on letting in as much light as possible. And on getting rested up and recovered bit by bit so that I can then get back to normal life and be ready for it when I get to the next round of tx.  And I'm starting to get there too - I've come down with mild tonsillitis today (its been homing on on me over the past few days but this morning my tonsils gave in and exploded to grape-size) so it seems I've still got some taking it easy to do, but I'm feeling much more myself in other ways and that counts for more; my pma is slowly warming back up I think.  And the sunshine surely helps!

Blue egg, Nuttynat, Carrots, BJB, X-raygirl I see you guys are all embarking on another cycle now or soon.  I'm hoping to join you and cycle with the magpies again very soon if that's okay with everyone.  I'm working up to FET in June I hope - I was meant to hear back from my clinic with dates yesterday but didn't so I've just nudged them again now.  I'm hoping I'll be able to start next af which I think would line me up for a June transfer.  Fingers crossed!  

BJB how exciting you're under way already, I'm hoping for 3rd time lucky for you.  I'll be a 3rd timer too.  There must be something in the saying, huh!?!  

Carrots I hope your appointment went well and your lining and everything was looking good and suitable for natural ET.  Fingers crossed for you and   that you'll be back and forth for scans for all the right reasons!

Pixanne your DH birthday dinner sounded amazing!  Yum.

Caro I'm hoping you get to feel your bub move soon.  You will get there in time, backward uterus or no.  Once the lil'un gets big enough and fidgetty enough you will definitely be able to feel her move around for sure.  All the pg ladies I've talked about it with say that they move the most once you've hopped into bed for the night, so in good time you'll end up wishing she'd calm down to give you a chance to drop of to sleep!

It's been lovely reading back through and catching up on where you're all up to!

x J


----------



## Pixanne

Quick hello to Jepa! Glad to hear you're getting ready for fet and us magpies will be there with our pom poms to cheer you on!

X


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Jepa so lovely to hear from you! 

So sorry u have been through the mill it really is the hardest part of the ivf is dealing with the emotions and how you feel about things we all hoped would happen naturally!

Great news ur cycling again soon. Really has taken me time to get the courage to go again but it feels right. 

Looking forward to sharing your journey again.

Bjb xx


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies  

Just wanted to drop in and say a quick hello!   
Hope everyone is well and happy and enjoying the long overdue sunshine! We had a fab holiday and now I feel fully rested and raring to go to the Baby Show next week - bring on the bargains!  
love to all the magpies and a special big welcome back to Jepa - these are for you lovely:        

love and wombat hugs to all  
love wombat xxx


----------



## Caro101

Jepa ~ Soooooo lovely to see hear from you and catch up with whats been happening. Holiday in Thailand   couldnt think of a nicer holiday. So sorry to hear you have picked up all the bugs around hon' but its great that you have a plan to rest up a lot. Roll on June so we the Magpies  can rally behind and cheer on all the way. Third time lucky my dear. 

hello everyone else. Hope you are all okay and have enjoyed the few days of lovely weather we've had.


----------



## X-raygirl

Hello my lovelies!!
Hope we are all well, 

Jepa..... So lovely to see you again! I'm hoping this third times really is a charm as I think there is a few of us embarking together soon on the third time lucky adventure! Be lovely to have a few of the magpies go do it together again! Also sounds like you've really been through it lately but loving your analogy of letting the 'light' in sounds like you might be getting to a place of peace and starting to nurture yourself which is what I think a lot of us forget to do. Everything crossed for you on this next part of the journey. 

Wombat.... I've been off here for a while, missed the wombat hugs!   Hope you managed to get lots at the baby fair and got some serious feathering of the nest done!!

Hello to everyone else, hoping all the bumps are lovely and healthy and your all looking forwards to the new arrivals, can't be that long for you all to 'hatch' those magpie chicks.
Ironically think I might be putting one in the oven when you guys are about to pop! Lol
Had our 1st nhs appt last Saturday, going again beginning of June then if I've worked my dates right and my body behaves I'm guesstimating ET around my birthday mid August. Seems really weird  this time as although I've done it twice before it all seems new as nhs does things slightly differently and this time it's deffo all cloak and dagger stuff as I'm attending the hospital where I work for treatment and work still don't know anything about this stuff......I'm so going to get spotted!! Lol

Much love as always... XxX


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Lovely to hear from you X-ray x

Glad to hear you will be cycling again soon and feel ready. Is there a reason your previous ones weren't NHS? Yo am find a big difference in that the service is not quite as good! I certainly found you were treated very differently once you were paying! 

Where you cycling?

Hey wombat Thanx for hugs! How was shopping? 

Hey pixanne how to doing! Little one getting excited?

Shellbee our pioneer magpie...you must be getting big now? 

Blue egg and nutty nat u got plans for your cycling dates yet? We're u both going on hols? Bit jealous as we were going to go away July but having an extension on house and want to know outcome of this cycle so have time in oct but will wait to book......I love my holidays and need to get excited and countdown to them!

Jepa, carrots, caro, Hope didn't miss any other lovely magpies. Hope ur ok and enjoying the weekend

Bjb x


----------



## blue egg

Hi ladies hope everyone is well

Babyjellybaby im going to kos in july,kefalos its so quiet even in middle of summer we usually go to Skiathos got engaged and married there but we have to fly from manchester and its a hassle on way home as you just want to get home and it means staying in a hotel at airport till we can get bus next day so kefalos is much easier. We decided to go for next cycle when we get back some sun will help us recharge our battries

Shellbee,baby bunny is driving me mad lol he is casting all over the house and eating my maltesers......wots that about 

Jepa lovely to see you back hope your feeling better

Well girls the weather here is no better bank holiday mon i was working and it was like winter then on tues gorgeous sat out the back before work and the sun was roasting,wed till now rain rain rain im actually sitting with the flaming heating on,its May for gods sake 

lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## X-raygirl

Hey ladies, 
Bjb... You're the same as us planning/building extension, no holidays for us at the moment! 
We self funded our 1st 2 cycles as we were just so impatient to get started! Lol and waiting lists were quite high, it has cost a lot for no return I suppose but I get a feeling nhs will just follow suit with drugs etc as I'm quite a good responder and it's more a case of seeing if something stays around this time past 9 wks. Think I'll be so downhearted if it's a out and out negative on test day because of our previous positive. But feeling sort of 'relaxed' this time round.....dh thinks it'll work this time as its summer, our last 2 tries were in cold winter months and I've got raynauds so feel the cold terribly! So fingers crossed for a July/August heat wave!  Lol not much chance of that in Scotland!!
Blue egg your holiday sounds amazing! Jealous much!!
Are you def cycling when you come home? You'll be so chilled its bound to work!! 
I'm sitting with the fire on today too.... Bleeding freezing! 
Much love xXx


----------



## blue egg

Hi Xraygirl ,im just about to put heating on as well its def still winter in ayrshire lol, Im hoping to start again aug but i will call glasgow royal when af arrives in june so that they can provisionally book me in for aug. Nervous about starting again as i thought when things worked better this cycle we might end up pregnant especially as hubbys birthday was the day after our otd. Hopefully some much needed vit d will help.
Really cant wait for our holiday feel we deserve it after two failed cycles since xmas its been tough.
I think youve got best attitude stay relaxed as stress wont help us will it easy to say harder to accomplish x


----------



## Jepa

Thanks for the warm welcome back magpies. Its really lovely having you 'around' again! 

A 'quick' message before bed - my head is peskily splitting again and annoying tonsil infection has moved on to my chest.  Bah!

It's great to hear there's some holidays on the horizons - Kefalos sounds like it'll be brilliant Blue egg. I think its worth a lot to keep things simple and get straight to the relaaaax-ing destination of choice, rather than stuffing around too much getting there, especially if you don't have endless weeks to spend (Hmm, why don't we all have endless weeks to spend).  Wishing you a brilliant time and you too X-ray.  And I'm sure you'll both get sun-charged and buzzing with latent fertility for your next cycles 

Cripes though both of you with the heating still on!!  No fair - where's summer

Wombat and Caro I've been with you on enjoying the past sunny days we've been lucky enough to get.  It's not Thailandof course (which Caro you're spot on, is the perfect holiday destination!!) but it really helps to come back to some lovely spring weather - as well as a whole row of virtual suns which I can bask in when the real clouds pass thanks wombat.  I'm so hoping for a hot one this year...

I can't believe it but for the first time ever it looks like the accelerator pedal is all the way to the floor on our tx! I got an email from my consultant yesterday saying they're going to start prepping me for FET this month, next week to be precise.  BJB I think that puts me very close to in synch with you...  I start DR on Friday! So thrilled about that (!) and also loving the change from 'normal' long months' waiting and delay we've gotton used to.  This jump start's given me a bout of good feeling for this cycle already - a bit of dynamism!  Fingers crossed for lift off and smooth travelling to the desired destination...  

Now I've just gotta concentrate on getting myself healthy and ready to roll.  Queue some physical and emotional bounce please  . Yes X-ray I'm doing my best to nurture myself and you're right it's easy to forget (or forget how!) to do it.  I figure its an art that will come in handy when we do finally have our little ones, to be able to take best care of ourselves in order to be able to best care for them too, so I'm treating it as practice  .  And BJB you're 100% right about the emotional side being the hardest part of this whole trip by spades.  I'm so glad you've found your courage to go again - it really is bravery I think.  And I really am looking forward to sharing your journey again too.  I'd never have guessed that a forum would be such an important part of all this for me (but then I'd never have guessed I'd need IVF either!).

Hello to Pixanne, Shellbee, Carrots, Nuttynat and any other magpies I've not mentioned.  Sweet dreams all!


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Heh jepa....eeek cycling together again! 

U on prostnap to dr? 

Baseline scan tomorrow see if. Can start on oestrogen tablets. Anyone done medicated fet? Will I get any side effects from the tablets? 
Had terrible headaches but no night sweats this time?!
See what tomorrow bring

Bjb x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck with ur treatment girls xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all


Notice going on with me, tried to talk my gp into miscarriage tests as I had a suspected natural pregnancy 9 years ago - had a funny af but by the time I got into see my gp at the time it was 6 wks later (was still bleeding). My bloods showed hight levels of prolactin which by gp said indicates I had a mc but as my pregnancy was never confirmed I didn't count it until now but all he said was he thinks it was bad luck. My thyroid results for the study at my hospital all came back normal so got to wait until I see my consultant on 21st June. 


Blue egg I too go to Kos in July ( I go on 31st) staying in Tingaki. We go to Greece every year and have been all over but never to Kos so am looking forward to it. Hoping to be able to start treatment in August but all depends how long this af (my first since mc) takes to come. It's 4 weeks on Friday since ERPC so hoping it comes soon. The thought of cycling again still terrifies me.



Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## blue egg

Nuttynat how funny that ur going as well,we are going to kefalos its gorgeous so so peaceful and quiet even in height of summer we go 18th july for 2 weeks. We love greece have you been to skiathos we got married there its beautiful but we can only fly from manchester so its a bit of a hassle as on wayhome you want your own bed instead we have to get hotel then get bus next day x


----------



## Pixanne

Hello lovelies!

Just a quick one to check in and say hi! We're in Devon for the week and the weather is hideous! Still, dd is loving it and dh and I are having some previous family time.

Good luck to you starting tx - my Pom poms are ready to cheer you on!

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi blue egg, 

Yes we've been to skiathos - stayed in archladies which was also lovely and quiet - I loved it. Tingaki sounds quiet and relaxing too - bummer about tr manchester flight for you - we only like 20 mins from Manchester airport so it's ok for us 

Pixanne, hope weather improves for you x


----------



## Jepa

Wow drugs delivered to DH work today all set to go for tomorrow!
Teeny problem is that the dosage for the buserelin isn't written anywhere.  I've just been told to 'start' it but noone's said how much and I can't remember what dose I was on last time.  Details, details...
Hopefully I'll be able to get through first thing in the morning and it'll be a non-issue, at the very worst a slightly later than normal jab.  But it does slightly blow the mind that they've not provided basic instructions, heh heh


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey jepa I did two (on the needle) but that was top up of prostnap. Can't you ring clinic before tomorrow! X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Jepa


my burserelin was 0.5 x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Oh hang on now you said that think mine was 0.2 ! ..............

X


----------



## Jepa

Thanks BJB and Nuttynat,

I called the clinic and surprise surprise couldn't get through!  So I went through all my past paperwork like a madwoman for about half an hour and finally found a bit of paper from my first cycle (the last time I used buserelin) and that was 0.5, same as Nuttynat.

So I'm going forwards with that.  Slightly nervous without clinic confirmation but you'd think they'd have told me if it was different to last time (hey I thought they'd tell me full stop but I'm clearly still naive - I'll get savvy by my 10th round, promise!).

I wish they had a big needle smiley here.  Bring on the jabs!


----------



## Caro101

Hello Lovely Magpies

*Jepa ~* Greats Greats news on all your meds coming and to the start of what we all hope and pray will be your lucky cycle. My buserelin was 0.5ml as well and then it dropped to 0.25ml when i started stimms. Feeling excited and soo hopeful for you Hon'  

*Nutty and Blueegg ~* You must be looking forward to your very much deserved holidays in the sun. So jealous especially as the weather here has been so crap.

*Pixanne ~* Hope you having fun. Devon is lovely and even though weathr is crap you can be nice cosy aww.

*Shellbee, Wombat, Amy, BJB, X Ray,* Hello hope you are all doing great.

*AFM ~* Dramatic times. So tuesday and wednesday i had really bad cramps so wednesday evening DH drove me to our local hospital who sent me straight to maternity triage. Well after hey checked my cervix which they said was nicely shut tight and doing this swab thing (aparently results tell if you in early labour) and strapping me onto the machine to check baby's heartbeat which was fine they sent me home - verdict. IT WAS WIND..   . By the time we got home 4 hours later DH had missed an all important football game he he he he the joys.


----------



## Pixanne

Lol Caro! Did you do a big blow off and feel better X


----------



## Shellbee

Hello lovely magpies 

Jepa how is your cycle going hun? Where abouts are you upto? 

BJB how is the FET cycle going? Have you got to defrost/transfer or got your dates yet? 

X-ray you still starting beginning of June hun with your NHS cycle? 

Nutty, you you doing my lovely? Not long until your holiday blue egg yours is even closer for 2 weeks sunshine! 

Pixanne, hope you had a lovely time in Devon hope frostie is doing well 

Caro, oh dear hun hope the trapped wind pain eased up, was worried reading your post but had to laugh when I saw the reason behind your pain (sorry!) I know it can be really uncomfortable .. How's the little one doing you got a final name yet or waiting to see what she looks like? 

Wombat, hope all is well with you and bump 

xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi everyone

I'm ok, have come to terms with what happened and am coping much better now, it's just over 5 weeks since my ERPC and nearly 7 weeks since I discovered mmc - still waiting for the dreaded af to arrive so I can plan when exactly my next cycle is gonna fall. Looking like sept/oct now. Started taking pregnicare conception yesterday - didnt do that first time round, just folic acid. Got my follow up on 21st June so hoping we can get a plan of action then. Am hoping that they will tweak my treatment a bit so I can respond better and hopefully get some frosties.
Hope everyone else is ok! X


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey shellbee lovely to hear from you. How yo doing must be getting in now?

Scan weds to see how doing. Been issue in that think prostnap was too late due to them insisting I had another scan before doing it. So hopefully get the sign to start oestrogen weds then frosties demos about two weeks after?! 

Xx


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies 

Sorry I've been awol for a while - suddenly there just seems so much to do!  Spent the bank holiday weekend decorating the nursery - brought a little tear to my eye! - and choosing a car seat, so that's two more things ticked off! Little by little, I WILL be ready..! 

*Jepa, BJB*, how are you getting on cycling again?  hope all is going well for you! Good luck with your scan tomorrow BJB x
*Nutty, bluegg, Pixanne* - hope you had lovely holidays in the sun! good luck with your follow up nutty, only a few weeks and you will have a new plan of action x
*Caro* - sorry, had to laugh at the outcome of your saga, although I'm sure it was not funny at the time! Wind is a nightmare at the mo, I live in fear of having a major 'incident' at work!! 
*Shellbe*e - hiya hon! Me and Bump are fine, bump seems to be getting a little bigger every day, which is great! One of my colleagues told me today that I 'don't look pregnant from behind' - I _think_ she was trying to be nice?!  it's true though, I am all bump still, and hope I don't suddenly swell massively everywhere else just as a scorching summer comes along!  but hey, if I do, I do, Bumpy is worth it!  How are you and your little man doing? x

Huge wombat hugs to everyone - I might not be on here so much now but I still think of you all fondly, thank my lucky stars I found this wonderful supportive group, and hope everything goes well, whatever stage you are at - once a magpie, etc... 
love wombat xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

So lovely to hear from you wombat

Glad to hear everything getting sorted and getting exciting!

See what happens tomorrow fingers crossed

Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Wombat, lovely to hear from you and glad you're getting sorted!

Shelbee, how are you doing? What's the latest on your cervix? Now there's a question I never thought I'd ask!

Caro, how are you doing?

To all our cyclers: how are you all getting on?

Afm, I am so not prepared! Still can't decide on a pram!

The only thing I have done is start getting dd's big girl's room ready so we can paint the nursery. I've got an art student doing an enchanted forest mural on one wall with fairies and woodland animals!

X


----------



## Shellbee

Evening all 

BJB how did the scan go on Wed hun? Hope all was ok 

Nutty I took pregnacare pre conception, and still now take pregnacare now no idea if it helps but it made me more reassured that I was getting the vitamins I needed .. Glad you've got your follow up so you can discuss next steps etc

Pixanne the big girls room with enchanted forest sounds amazing! .. Which prams are you down to? Did you decide on a double or buggy board in the end? 

Wombat all going well so pleased for you, everyone tells me that they can't tell from anywhere except the bump that I'm 30 weeks pregnant apparently it's a sign of a boy  lovely words and very true I'm feel so blessed to have had all the magpies to support us through our cycle and beyond, some amazing people on this site who make the tough journey so much easier xx 

Jepa, hope things are ok with you and your cycle 

Caro, hope your ok hun x 

AFM little bumpy is a wiggley little boy had a bit of a shock I've had a mucus show going on for 2 days and baby is now 4/5th engaged (he was breach only a week ago) on strict instructions to go back to the hospital if any pressure or other signs of labour (thing that may answer your cervix question pixanne, thanks for asking after it  ) 
Was a bit of a shock they say could be days or weeks who knows what will happen, que panic I've got most of the things he needs but the whole being ready for him in myself is defiantly behind! But hubby says I will be ok when ever he arrives and that I'm just first time mum panicking .. Will see what happens, hope he stays put so he can get bigger and stronger but if he is early then at least I know it's past the danger zone but the aim from MW etc is at least 34 weeks so 26 days


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Awwww shellbee so lovely to hear from you! Eeek so close hope little one stays where he is for a bit longer but sooo exciting for you. Try not to worry. Easy to say!

Scan was brill all ready to g and now on oestrogen tablets next scan next Friday then defrost plan eek! 

Keep thinking of u all! Keep seen single magpies and is driving me crazy! Never two's. too superstitious! 

Love to all the magpies 

Bjb xx


----------



## Shellbee

BJB So glad your scan went well! Looking forward to hearing about your excellent defrost rates

One magpie is good hun, you are a magical magpie so that means there is always 2


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Ahhhhh so sweet! X


----------



## Pixanne

Quicky from me...

Shelbee, goodness me! Lo will be fine though if he pops out now. All the hard work is done. He might need a little while in scbu to help fatten him up but all the essentials are done. I think it's probably best that you rest up though. Daytime tv and feet up for you!

Pram wise I def need a double so I'm thinking icandy peach, baby jogger city double or mountain buggy duet.

Bjb, at this time of year, you'll always see singles because one is on the nest looking after the bubbas - just as you will be very soon!

X


----------



## Shellbee

thanks lovelies .... Pixanne The ladies on ** from our due date FF board who have twins or toddlers seem to mostly have gone for the baby jogger city double .. We looked at the icandy and loved it but found one we loved just as much at half the price so more clothes and toys!! Hope you find the one that is right for you soon xx


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies! 

Oooh, *Shellbee*! So nice to hear from you but I can't believe your little one might be almost on their way already!!  wooah there Junior!! I think it's because, in my head, you are only just a bit ahead of me and I don't feel nearly ready yet!!  How many weeks are you now? I echo what* Pixanne * said though, get those feet up and don't do anything straining from now on! On the other hand - can't wait to hear news of the first magpie baby!! 

*BJB*, yaay, so glad your scan went really well! exciting times now - eek, soon you will be waiting on those defrosting embies, got everything crossed for you hon   
Haha, loved what *Shellbee* said about the single magpies - I hadn't thought of that, and now I don't have to feel superstitious when I only see one, cos I can be the lucky second one! brilliant! 

*Pixanne*, the nursery decoration sounds lovely, we bought some gorgeous woodland wall stickers with cute little creatures on - seemed a nice décor for a boy or girl, and then we can easily change them when they get older and get into dinosaurs/horses/trucks, etc etc! 

Talking of the nursery, it is really coming together now - all the furniture is bought (though not yet assembled!), plus curtains, a lampshade, a room thermometer and nightlight, bedding sets and THE most gorgeous soft Clair de lune Moses basket - I actually cried when we unwrapped it! It's so special seeing it all coming together at long last... 
Got our next midwife appointment next week, so I'm going to ask them to measure me, as I'm concerned my bump hasn't grown much, although I heard it can go in spurts, so I'm trying not to get too worried!  It's also our wedding anniversary, so we are having a couple of days in a luxury spa hotel - can't wait! 

Hope everyone has a lovely week
love and huge wombat hugs to all 
love wombat xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Ah Thanx pixanne so sweet!

Lovel to ear u all nesting and getting sorted. Can't wait for u all to show off u little bundles. Sooo deserved xx


----------



## Shellbee

Wombat, I'm 30+3 so about 4 weeks in front of you   

You'll be surprised on your bump we measure and take photos every week so you can see the difference but your midwife should start measuring now from bottom of uterus to top to see how many cm you are, mine started at 24 weeks and charted from 28 weeks .. You measure in length the number of weeks you are pregnant plus or minus 3cm for you to be in normal range .. I'm sure it's fine hun my bump isn't that big and every rude random stranger wants to tell me I'm tiny but length is 30cm spot on dates! .. Good luck at your MW appointment .. And enjoy those flat pack boxes and putting the furniture together xx


----------



## blue egg

Girls exciting times ahead so happy for you all, my sister bought a pram with the boogie board thing for my nephew but the wee lamb couldnt stand still long enough to be on it and he wasnt tall enough to hold on so she had to but a double and jings oh my it was a heavy thing too push especially trying to turn corners lol i just couldnt get the hang of it at all lol.

Af has finally turned up 6 weeks after otd thought it would never show lol, will try and get booked in for next cycle tomorrow. Had a lovely week off work so dh back tonight me back tomorrow backshift, we went to the wigwams for two days and it was pure bliss although iv had a deaf ear since last week(very annoying) put up with it till last thurs thinking it was wax and i would come out the docs with perfect hearing but noooooooo its a blinking infection and could take 4 weeks for hearing to come back boo hoo

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Pixanne

Not the best news from me ladies. My glucose load test showed gestational diabetes. I'm seeing the diabetes team tomorrow. 😪


----------



## Shellbee

Pixanne, sorry to hear you have GD hun but glad it has been detected and now you can start treatment .. Good luck with the appointment tomorrow, a few girls on the due date board have it some mange with diet and some have gone onto metaformin now to control the levels .. I'm sure your little frostie will be fine xx  

Blue egg glad that AF finally showed her face for you, did you book in for your next cycle! .. Sorry about the ear but the days away sound lovely


----------



## Jepa

Hey there Magpies,

Wow, exciting times!  It's all getting very real for those expecting and great to hear about all the nesting going on.  Pixanne your nursery sounds like its going to be amazing! And wombat, I even got a bit emotional picturing the ensemble you described coming together, though that could be the DR catching in my throat...

Shellbee I can't believe you're getting to be so near the main event, how completely exciting!  I agree with everyone else - feet up, relax! - the more chub on those teeny precious arms and legs the better (though as Pixanne says, thankfully all the hard work is done, and there will be bountiful help for plumping if it is needed on the outside).  Channel the ancient spirit of the princess of the sofa and BE that princess!

Blue egg woot woo for AF, now at least you know where you're at!  Pesky wicked witch she is, isn't she?  I was waiting months after my last miscarriage for her to show and it was really unsettling, especially since I'm normally clockwork.  Women's bodies, who'd ave em?

Caro soooo relieved your scare was no more than a fart in the end.  Talk about nerve wracking at the time, though.  You must have been so scared!  Such a relief it ends in laughter!

BJB can't believe your transfer is now so on the horizon.  Everything crossed for you honey, and I will be hot on your heels, hoping we'll both jump through the same hoop of good luck!  

My DR is now almost coming to an end - only half a week to go till scan on Friday when I should be able to change to the next drugs to get ready for a frostie of my own...  I'm looking forward to it very very much! It's funny how much more low key I feel about having a frozen cycle than a fresh.its still the delicate balancing act of trying to balance positivity with realism, of course, and I know the 2ww will still have me heart in hand.  But the lesser physical challenges definitely has a huge impact.  And for me not having the dread OHSS as something looming is also something to be grateful for.

But first I'm looking forward to not being at the DR stage anymore.  The first week and a half was very smooth, almost symptom free for me.  But the past week it's been constant headache and multiple hot flush land, both of which I'll be happy to move on from!  It does surprise me how different this is even cycle to cycle...

Goodnight all! Xx


----------



## Jepa

Oops, oh dear I wrote that yesterday but for some reason it didn't post then... I've just hopped on and seen your post now Pixanne.  What a bummer to have gotten gestational diabetes!  No more eating whatever-you-please-I'm-pregnant for you for the next few months unfortunately  . Still, at least it is completely manageable and they know exactly how to treat it so that everyone stays healthy.  My s.i.l had it with her son and she was well peeved to have to change her diet, but once she did everything normalized fast, and she got used to the food restrictions pretty quickly too.  Both she and my nephew are a picture of health


----------



## Pixanne

Thanks Shelbee and Jepa xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Ah pixanne that's not good news. Hope u get sorted

Jepa welcome to dr! God I didn't miss it. Sorry but on tablets only slightly better. Flushes gone but still serious headaches and very thirsty!

Good luck for scan Friday. Mine too Friday! Fingers crossed

Xx


----------



## Jepa

Oh no BJB, its the headache I really want to throw!!  It's really *$^%ing with my life at the moment.  
Is your Friday scan to see if your lining's ready?  Fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thinks its maybe a bit of dehydration and have cut out caffeine this week totally although only on one a day before but probably a mix of all. 

Yes see if linings ready. Bit scared as not done fet before so a bit of a new one! Never had problems with lining before but if going to happen will be this time! See what happens! 

Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Jepa, I don't envy you the dr headaches!

Bjb, good luck with your scan.

Hello all!

I saw the diabetic nurse and the dietician today. The dietician thinks my diet is pretty much perfect which doesn't really help! Only thing I have to cut out is fruit juice. I've got to measure my blood sugar four times a day and try and keep it in the safe limits. If it won't cooperate, then we'll try medication.

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all


Pixanne sorry you've got Gd 


To the ladies cycling good luck


My plans for cycling again in August have gone out the window by the looks of it.... Still not had an AF 7 weeks after my ERPC grrrrr as if my body hasn't put me through enough. Only 2 weeks until my follow up with the IVF team. X


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

How are you all doing?

I am so so sorry I have been missing for so long.... I have been trying to get on with a 'treatment free' life for a few months before we jump back onto the rollercoaster again for our natural FET.... the third and final treatment for us.  No pressure then!  

I have popped on every now and again to see everyones progress.  Sounds like our pregnant magpies are all bumping along nicely.  Who is due first?  I have an awful memory for things like that.  Maybe we need a little list of EDDs?  Exciting times ahead for so many of you and I am so excited for you all.

NuttyNat - so sorry your AF still hasn't shown.  Your poor body has been through a lot though and its only natural it will take a little while to get back into its routine.  After my laparoscopy my cycle was all over the place for a couple of months which meant I delayed treatment.  I am glad I did as I am sure it was the best thing for my body, and it led to our only ever positive test - so don't worry if you have to wait, it just means another month getting your body back to full fitness ready for your treatment and a happy result.

BJB - Best of luck with your FET, are you doing a natural or a medicated one?  I found FET so much easier on my body so I hope you do too.  Fingers crossed your lining scan is okay.

Jepa - Sorry you have had DR headaches, they aren't fun at all.  I hope that drinking lots of water helps and that it'll all be worth it in the end.

Pixanne - Fingers crossed that cutting out the fruit juice helps with your blood sugar levels.  A colleague had the same through her pregnancy and she had to monitor what she ate - the good thing was that she didn't put on my pregnancy weight as a result and popped back to being her tiny self in ubber quick time after her daughter was born.

Sorry to everyone I have missed.  I am being run ragged at work today so gotta run but I wanted to pop on and say hello.

I always think of you when I see a magpie.  Oh Shellbee, I loved your comment about how we never see single ones now as we are magpies.... sooo lovely!

Lots and lots of love to you all.  I will try not to be quite so slow at replying again.

Have great weekends.    
xxxxx


----------



## CG781

Hi ladies

Just thought I'd pop back in to see how everyone is doing?! 

Carrots - Pretty much been in the same situation as you, enjoying a bit of freedom while I can! 

NuttyNat - I fell your frustration! I had ERPC on 1st March and spotted for about 6 weeks and now on day 45 of cycle waiting for AF so can start my next FET cycle. I was always regular as clockwork previously so it's really driving me mad waiting for it to turn up! 

Jepa - Sorry to hear you're suffering with the D/R....I'll probably regret saying this but just wishing I was at that stage!!

Jepa/BabyJelly - hope your scans go well today 

Hope all the expecting magpies are doing ok! Pixanne - hope you get the GD sorted soon.

AFM Became an auntie at the beginning of May to a gorgeous little boy, my sister let me look after him for her first time out of the house without him at 3 weeks which was lovely and he was a very good boy! 'Patiently' waiting for AF to turn up, temp has dropped so really hoping it's today as I'm going to a charity do on Tuesday and really don't want to still be in full flow then! Can you guys do an AF dance for me?!


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey girls. Was good news for the scan. All looking good 14 mm lining. So defrost and et thurs.
Done first progesterone injection forgot it wasn't that bad just wait for the bruising!.............

Love the idea of of Edd hall of fame! We are all coming and going sometimes hard to keep up! But once a magpie.......

Cg lovely to hear from u that must have been hard too hon . U ok? But bless your sis for trusting u! X
Not very good with af dances let me try.....      erm that's my effort. Don't seem to have the others on my iPad!

Hey carrots lovely to hear from u. Sometimes you have to switch off and distance yourself a bit. Don't blame you! Medicated it is. When do you start? 

Nutty sorry to hear having a hard time of it. Sure it we be along soon. Probably on jus the day you don't want it! I remember even after failed cycle I was about 6 weeks. 

Hey pixanne, jepa, shellbee blue egg, wombat and any other lovely magpies still reading.

Bjb xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks guys - just worked out I'm on day 51 - donky spotted for a couple of weeks after ERPC am just worrying that maybe things aren't working properly. X


----------



## Pixanne

Hello ladies

Nutty, it will just take time. Your body's been through a lot so it takes time to recover. The last thing you want to do is rush into treatment and your hormone levels uncooperative. 

Baby jelly, great news on your scan. Look forward to you being pupo!

Cg, lovely to have you back. Here's your dance:                         

Hi everyone else!

Afm, sugars are still spiking so I think they'll start me on metaformin next week. It'll most likely be a c sec at 38w which isn't ideal but best safe than sorry. 

X


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Yay one of pixanne s af dances! X


----------



## CG781

Brilliant AF dance.....it worked - turned up this morning! Now if it can just be gone by tues eve that would be perfect! 

Thanks magpies!!  

Baby jelly - great news on your scan! Good luck with thaw and ET!

Xxx


----------



## Pixanne

I have to start metformin tonight 😪


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies 
Just popping on to say a quick hello! 

*Jepa* - aww, bless you for getting emotional for me - it really hits me every time we get another something cute for the baby/nursery, that it's real at last after all our hoping and wishing and praying - feel so blessed.  Hope your scan went well and you have got the go-ahead for FET   xx
*BJB* - woo-hoo, will be thinking of you for your ET on Thursday!!    Exciting times! Do you know how many you are having put back? Got everything crossed for you hon, best of magpie luck   xxxx
*Pixanne* - sorry to hear you have got GD; hope they can find a way to manage it for you. Sounds like there is not much to sort with your diet so really is just bad luck, but hopefully meds will help  xx
*nuttynat*, hope AF shows up for you soon - here's a little dance for you, and hoping you have the same luck as* CG781*! 
           
*Carrots * - hellooo! Nice to hear from you hon, and glad you have been enjoying some 'treatment-free' time! When do you start the next round?  xxx

hello to *Shellbee, Caro*, and anyone else I have missed, hope you are all having a good few weeks and all is well 
AFM, can't believe how 'bumpy' I am getting right now - I'm 28 weeks this week and seem to be getting a little bigger every day! Love it. 
love and great big wombat hugs 
love wombat xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks wombat. Two if they defrost ok.

Eek!


----------



## nettya

*pops head round the door*... hello...does anyone remember me? It's so nice to see so many familiar names/avatars - I can't believe you're all still here! I haven't been onto FF for some time, but after a considerable break, we've now been matched with an egg donor and are giving it one last shot.  Heading in for our nurses planning meeting next Wednesday so things should start 1st or 2nd week of July. Eeeek!

I'll catch up with all of your news later when I'm curled up on the sofa
Nettya
xxx


----------



## Shellbee

Nettya, hello lovely of course I remember you! .. So pleased you have been matched with a donor, are you back at your original clinic as planned or have you stayed with the lister? Good luck for the appointment next Wednesday 

BJB fingers crossed for defrosting   I'm sure they will both be fine and both snuggling into their new home on Thursday

Jepa, hope the scan was good 

Carrots, glad you have been enjoying some you time, are you scheduled for your FET? .. It's me that's due first   was the second magpie official tester (I'm sure Nettya was first OTD! 8 weeks left think then It would be Pixanne who is due followed by Caro and Wombat (not sure which way round!) 

Nutty, hoping AF shows up for you soon x

Caro, hope you and your pink bump are doing ok 

Pixanne, hope that the meds work and bring your blood sugar levels into the range they are looking for x 

Wombat, sounds like you are both growing well, it's amazing watching isn't it! .. Do you have a feeling yet if you will be team pink or blue? 

AFM, growth scan yesterday little boy weighs estimated 3lbs14oz and is about 17inches long .. Got a lovely look at his face such a cute little boy! .. No pictures given this time though as not policy at growth scan but stored to memory .. He is doing really well everything working as it should .. His abdominal circumference isn't tracking as it should apparently but it's bang on the midline just before it was above so they say its nothing to worry about (is it just me that those words make you worry!) but he's just fine, another scan in 2 weeks at 34 weeks and I should get my plan for induction if he doesn't arrive by EDD .. I love him so very much my little miracle and looking forward to meeting him ❤ ... I truely hope all the magpies still trying get to experience this along with everyone else on the fertility roller coaster x

Hello to anyone else I've missed


----------



## blue egg

Hey lovely ladies wot lovely weather its been here on the west coast of Scotland but rain today hope thats not the summer by hereklol. Called my hospital and will be going for my third and final NHS go after my holiday in Aug. New guidelines have been brought in up here that states every couple will only get two goes from July first but as im already gettin treatment I still qualify forall uthe shots my health board provides which is a relief although I understand its only fair everyone should get the same.

Pixanne glad ur bein well looked after and if ur princess has too come early at least its for the best.

Nutty Nat I waited nearly 7 weeks on af and it finally came last week don't worry too much.

Everyone else sendin u all big hugs w x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all! Just checking in quickly as wide awake due to a cat standing outside my house shouting for attention. Woke me up thinking it was one of mine even though they are both tucked up in bed!!! 


It's now nearly 8 weeks and still no af - starting to get a little worried now as all signs it was coming have disappeared  will wait and see what they say at my follow up next week.  


Hope everyone is well and welcome back Nettya xx


----------



## Jepa

Very quick message to wish BJB the absolute best with transfer today!!!

Scan last week was kinda weird as the tx plan I'm on turns out to be different to what I had thought but I've got my head around it now. Started on progynova with another scan tomorrow...

Nuttynat I know how unsettling it is but try not to worry if you can. I just had to wait 9 weeks for mine after last miscarriage and was really strange - I'm normally clockwork and even with previous miscarriages and surgery haven't missed a beat, but once she arrived it was like she'd never left! I think it's good idea to discuss it with yr clinic if she's still AWOL but I'm sure the witch will come soon!

Well, that wasn't 'very quick' after all. More to add though!


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all, I hope everyone is well today.

Just a quickie from me.

BJB - GOOD LUCK for the transfer today!!!!  What time are you going in?     

Big    to everyone else.  Will write more when I get chance - am leaving the office at midday today and have a pile of work to get through before then.  Am away for a girls weekend to Portugal and have left everything to the last minute, eek!!

Lots of love to you all.
xxx


----------



## Shellbee

Good luck BJB! xx

 everyone else xx


----------



## Pixanne

Good luck bjb! Hi all x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Ah thanks girls.

Defrost all ok

Two embies now back in place. Looking good according to embryologist so very positive.

Otd 26 th

Here we go with the tww!

Xx.


----------



## Shellbee

Yay! Congrats on being PUPO BJB .. Snuggle tightly little embies xx


----------



## Pixanne

Congrats bjb! X


----------



## Jepa

Oh *BJB* that's fantastic news!!! So happy they both thawed so well and transferred safe and sound. Got everything crossed for you   

I'm totally exhausted tonight and about to tumble into bed accept that I went and had a really late dinner so I'm still too full to sleep! Not sure if its the treatment or everything else that's going on in my life at the moment but I just don't seem to be getting on top of it all at all. Wel at least my headache has eased down a notch since I've gone onto the next medication stage - it's still there but not anywhere near as bad, which is a huge relief becasue all the water and ibuprofen I could take wasn't touching it and I was at the end of my tether (though all your kind comments did help for sure!). The things we do for hope, huh!?!

*Pixanne* I'm so bummed for you that you've got to go on the diabetes medication! At least you know you've officially got a super healthy diet, though, which should more than stand you in good stead in the long term, and of course it's all more than worth it! But still it does seem like after all the medical stuff you've had to go through to get to this point it's only be fair to have an utterly cruisey sail through pregnancy... In another lifetime I guess! 

*Wombat* I love it that you're turning into a big rolly poly wombat! I'm picturing you as a cuddly bumpy furry toy, heh heh.

*Carrots* have a BRILLIANT time in portugal!

*Blue egg* I'm so pleased you've scraped onto the good side of the new rules . What a bummer for your area that they've cut it down and no, it isn't fair for others but that won't be helped by it being unfair for you too. The whole postcode lottery sucks and I wish everyone got at least the recommended 3 full goes (grrrrr) but very glad that you are at least! It will be 3rd time lucky for sure   

*Shelbee* sound like such a treat to get such a great look in on your little one on the scan! And how wonderful he's growing so well and everythng looking so good. Congratulations!

*CG* what a delight to spend that one on one newborn time with your nephew! I'm sure it must have tugged hard at some heartstrings for you at the same time too, but lovely nonetheless. And what a lucky nephew to have an adoring aunt at his side.

*Nettya* huge congratulations on your donor match! I really really hope this shot goes your way   . July is so soon too - best luck!

Any AF action today *nuttynat*? here's a wiggle and thwack to prompt her along... 
          

I've got a big rant to share with you lovelies about a lucky fertile friend of mine's insensitive comments but its gonna have to wait till later, I'm totally zonked! Goodnight magpies! xx


----------



## CG781

Congrats on being PUPO bjb! 

Carrots - have a fab girls weekend away!

NuttyNat - do you track your temps? I check mine when I think I've ovulated so I know roughly when AF due. Do hope it comes soon.

Hi Nettya! Glad to hear you've been matched! Fingers crossed all goes smoothly for you. 

Wow Shelbee - not long for you now! I'm sure scan measurements are fine, they seem to all catch up in the end!

AFM got to go in for Rubella immunisation check on 17th and pick up my buserelin ready to start d/r on 28th June. Baseline booked for 12th July then all being well xfer one or two (depending on thaw and quality) on 2nd August! Seems a way off but we're hopefully going on hol for ten days so should be nice and relaxed  (until 2ww)!!


----------



## wombat13

Hi lovely magpies! 

Congratulations *BJB* on being pupo, and with two too, hurrah!  So glad they defrosted well for you, awww, just got all emotional thinking about it! Got everything crossed for you, keep us posted!  xx
*nettya*, hellooo and welcome back! Good luck for your appt next week - July will be here before you know it! x
*Shellbee* - hello lovely, so great that you had such a lovely scan, of course we all knew your little man would be a cutie!  I wouldn't worry about measurements, everyone says it all works out in the end, but I know what you mean, those words aren't very reassuring at the time!  No, I don't have any strong feelings either way which 'team' we are - DH keeps saying he thinks it's a boy, but that's just his preference I think! I'll be equally happy whatever we get, so blessed either way!  x
*Carrots* - have a lovely girls weekend away, jealous!  x
*Jepa* - hope everything has calmed down for you - I remember well what a rollercoaster that time was  xx Lol at your mental image of a big furry wombat - I do feel like that some days!  Funny thing is, I'm still all bump - a guy at work walked up behind me yesterday and when I turned to the side he said "oh my god, I didn't realise you were pregnant!!' - errr, it's 28 weeks now, really?!  Love it though, I really love my bumpy! 
Ooh, looking forward to hearing about your rant - got the big stick at the ready!  xx
*CG781* - great that you've got a plan in place, and good timing for your hols, you should be nice and relaxed!  x

AFM, still busy working on the nursery, love it! Plus, I realised today I've only got SEVEN weeks left at work, eek!  Not so good, my left ankle has started swelling up to about twice its usual size; I am trying to rest and put it up, or walk around if I've been sitting a long time, but it doesn't seem to make any difference! Midwife said just keep an eye on it last time but seeing her again tomorrow so I'll ask again! Ah well - I reckon it's the baby pressing on my vein on that side, so it's worth it! 

love and wombat hugs to all 
love wombat xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Congrats bjb on being pupo!!


Well I've just woke up and AF is finally here!!! 8 weeks and 1 day later!!!

Am hoping they go regular again now, am hoping to request treatment in August if all goes to plan and I'm not on holiday when af shows herself that month. Thanks for the Dances girls


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks you so much girls for all you good wishes.

In pupo bubble for now being all positive! 

Nuttynat that's great news! 
You going somewhere nice?

Wombat that's not good news on your ankle. What did she say? Lots of rest and fluids? X

Cg will soon be you pupo. Goes so slow then next minute your pupo again! Best of luck. Keep us posted

Jepa you haven't ranted yet but can almost guess the theme! When's your next scan? Not long till your pupo too!

Hey pixanne and shellbee and any other magpies reading

Bjb xx


----------



## wombat13

Got everything crossed for you BJB!    
Yes, just got to rest and put the ankle up, and not spend too long walking - bah! Ah well, knew I'd been too lucky so far!   hayfever is killing me today too; hope we have a big ol' thunderstorm to wash all the nasty pollen away!
lots of big bumpy wombat hugs to all the lovely magpies  
love wombat xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey magpies how you dong? Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hey bjb, how's the 2ww going?

Hello all! Shelbee, how are you doing? Resting I hope!

Wombat, how's the ankle?

Afm now on three tablets a day and still getting sugar spikes! Baby is moving lots though which is good.

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all


Bjb - hello to you!!



Pixanne - booooo on the 3 tablets



Afm - finally had my nhs review yesterday.

Spoke to a lovely doctor who sent me for recurrent. Miscarriage tests straight away without me even having to beg plus my first loss is only suspected. Apparently out of my 6 embies 3 had stopped developing at day 2and I had one that looked excellent bit the other 2 were no good either. They are thinking it may be egg quality.

They said I'm good to ring up and request in August, plus  said if I end up waiting for af for 8 wks again that they will give me something to made it happen. They will now have a meeting about me with the embryologists to decide how to proceed with my next cycle as they will prob tweak the treatment - it was all positive stuff and at least I will know for def if my m/c was just one of those things


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

BJB - how is the 2ww going for you? Not long now and you can test, will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you. Do you think you will test early?

Pixanne - Boo to 3 tablets but worth it if they are helping moderate the GD. Am glad little frostie is moving around a lot.

NuttyNat - It must be nice that you are starting to get some answers. Hopefully they'll be better prepared next time to ensure a successful cycle. Your NHS docs sound far more thorough than ours have been, which is fab.

Wombat - hope the ankle and hay fever are better today.

Shellbee - how is our most expectant magpie? Hope you are resting up.

Big hello and hugs to everyone I have missed.
xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Glad to hear you got some answers nat x


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies 

Thanks for all your good wishes - the ankle is still swelling and then going down again, but have a tubigrip bandage which really helps during the day, plus got some support stockings (yuk!) which I haven't tried yet! got a busy week lined up, finishing off the nursery and starting antenatal classes, but really excited about it all - I still have to pinch myself sometimes that we are really here at last! x
*nutty* - glad you got some positive feedback, and hope it all helps you when you go again  xx
*pixanne* - hope the tablets are helping, glad to hear frostie is still kicking away merrily! x
*carrots* - hello lovely, hope you are doing well x
*shellbee* - hope you are on the sofa with a good book!  any feeling about whether your little man will come early?! xx
*BJB* - got everything crossed for you for Wednesday, if I don't get back on here before then I will still be thinking of you and praying for a great magpie result!   

love and wombat hugs to all 
love wombat xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks peeps. Scared as usual as kinda don't want to know if bad news!

After chem in dec not sure even if get bfp will be all happy as seen how it can fade! 

Stay positive !


----------



## CG781

Keeping everything crossed for you BJB!

NuttyNat - Glad to hear your review meeting was positive.

Wombat - hope you've been keeping those feet up!  

Counting down the days to first d/r injection on friday and holiday saturday!


----------



## Pixanne

Starting insulin jabs on Weds. Yet more needles!!! X


----------



## Carrots12

Hello my lovely magpies, how are you all?

Just wanted to wish Pixanne good luck for starting yet more injections tomorrow.  And a MAHOOSIVE good luck to BJB for your OTD tomorrow, will keep my fingers crossed you get a bfp.      

Lots of love to you all.
xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks peeps!

Eeeeeek! X


----------



## Shellbee

Good luck for tomorrow BJB, looking forward to your BFP post   

Will try and get on tomorrow to catch up properly been a hectic weekend and still sleeping to recover!


----------



## Pixanne

Good luck tomorrow bjb and well done for not testing early! X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Good luck for tomoz bjb and as pixanne said well done for not testing early (I don't have any will power and tested early last time and am sure I will do the same next time too) x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks girls

I will admit did test mon eve but been there before and really wanted to wait for today to confirm

Eeek! It's a .....bfp!

Bjb xx


----------



## may2

congrats BJB!!!!
       
Praying this one stays for you and DH

Hi my lovely Magpies
I have been following and cheering silently. very happy to read about all the good news.

Pixanne I'm so sorry to hear about you GD.  

AFM. waiting for AF. to start our last i mean last cycle.

may


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanx may 

Good to hear from u

U dong fet or full cycle

So hope it's good news for u This time xx


----------



## Shellbee

huge congratulations BJB so pleased for you 

May, lovely to hear from you when are you starting your cycle? 

Pixanne, sorry to hear you have to go on insulin glad they are keeping a close eye in you and baby girl frostie

Nutty, glad to hear your follow up was positive, will be looking out for your BFP   when you cycle again 

Wombat, sorry you still have a dodgy swollen ankle, but super exciting to hear you are finishing of the nursery and starting antenatal classes, are you doing an NCT or is it the NHs ones? I had my first class last week and last one this Friday which is the whole looking after a newborn session, looking forward to this one 

Carrots, hope you are ok lovely 

Caro, hope all is well and you are busy preparing for your little girl 

AFM, what a weekend ladies ended up being admitted to hospital as major reduced movement from my little boy, trace showed deceleration on his heartbeat, thank fully later that night it improved, Saturday even better and he was his usual wiggly self by Sundays trace. Scan on Monday showed no problems with his cord or heart so it seems he got a bit bored and was clinging onto his cord it lying on it. Scan did show his growth has dipped even more from where they would like it, got another scan at 36 week (2 weeks tomorrow) but also seeing my consultant tomorrow. Looking like perhaps will meet our little boy earlier than 40 weeks but I know he will be just fine if that happens .. So glad he is ok I was terrified on Friday but he is just being my little monkey  

Hello to anyone else I've missed 

Xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Aaaah thanks shellbee 

Glad to hear little monkey is ok. Tell him off from me for giving you a scare. Hope your consultant appointment all goes ok tomorrow 

Bjb xx


----------



## Carrots12

Sorry for the quick reply, am writing this on my phone whilst watching The Apprentice.

BJB - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Woooo hooo!!! I had a good feeling you were going to get a bfp. I really hope that you have a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Shellbee - Wow, what a worrying weekend you must have had. Glad your little man is okay now.

Lots of love to everyone.
xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks carrots xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats bjb xx


----------



## Pixanne

Woooooohoooooooooo bjb! Fab news! Well done mummy to be!

Shelbee, Lordy how worrying. I think naughty step for your wee boy. Frostie will be early too due to gd. 

Afm, amazing care so far from the hospital. I went for my insulin lesson and then got sent to antenatal to get my prescription and I walked in and consultant, diabetic nurses and specialist midwife were all waiting for me! I also had a scan and frosties tummy is a bit too big but otherwuse fine. I had no idea all that was happening today!

Anyway, hopefully the insulin will bring everything under control now. She's currently in the 97 centile so she's a big girl!

X


----------



## Jepa

BJB I'm soooo happy and excited for you!!! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP!  I'm so thrilled and sending you the stickiestest vibes.

I've been a bit awol of late with plenty going on and trying to not get worn out either with the tx.  But I've been thinking of you all lots as I go about my FET.  My big news is that I had the transfer yesterday so now I'm PUPO!!  So happy to be nurturing my little embie at the moment, and hoping so hard that he or she will stay healthy and happy for me.

I've only had one transferred which of course decreases my odds statistically.  But I have other medical issues which means twins would pose big risks for me and for them, so I want to do all I can to avoid it.  They thawed only one out too and it woke up really well.  It was a bit slow in the morning and then by midday when they did the transfer it had progressed from a blast to an expanded blast which everyone was very pleased with (clever thing!).  At first the embryologist was a bit weird about only thawing one out as they normally do at least 2 and choose the 'best' looking if both survive.  But I hate the idea of discarding one that could be 'the one' - after all the chose the best looking of the bunch last time and it turned out to have a chromosomal issue, so there's plenty they just can't see.  I'm patting my tummy now and hoping this one is the one for me, little love!

Shelbee what a rotton scare!  You must have been so worried, you poor thing, I'm just so relieved for you that it all worked out okay.  You're right, he's just being his unique self and you're in good hands to decide how to best look after him.  He's so close to being fully cooked - only 2 weeks until term and well and truly over the hump of all the most important inside developments having happened already, so if they do decide to bring him out early you're happily in the safe zone!  How exciting that you'll be meeting him so soon!

Pixanne its such a bummer you need it but great that you're getting such good and comprehensive care and nice to know you and the wee one are being looked after.  I've said a couple times recently that all this IVF has give me some insight into what its like to be diabetic with all the needles!  No fair you have to do them, but at least you're a seasoned pro when it comes to self-jabbing!

Nuttynat I'm so glad you've got some answers and some support from your clinic.  It sounds like they're really pulling out all stops (as well they should!) and will be able to tailor your treatment more and more to what you need.  You'll get there, I'm sure!!!

To everyone else all my best thoughts and wishes.

Goodnight x J


----------



## nuttynat1982

Congratulations Bjb!!!!!


----------



## Carrots12

Congrats on being PUPO Jepa, when is your official test date?  And did you do a medicated or natural FET?  Lets hope your clever little frostie is nestling in tight.    

xxx


----------



## CG781

CONGRATULATIONS BJB!! Great news!!

Congratulations on being PUPO Jepa, hope your frostie is burrowing in nicely! I'm doing a FET again too and will find out on the day if they decide to transfer one or two.

Shelbee - Glad to hear all ok, the worrying just never stops does it?! Not long to go now tho!

Pixanne - Glad to hear you're being well looked after! Be you thought you'd seen the back of all those needles!

AFM - Down reg starts tomorrow...please no headaches! Prob wont notice the hot flushes as will be in the sunshine anyway! ;-)

Magpie hugs to all! xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Congrats Jepa x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thank you all sooo much xx

Good luck jepa when's your otd?

Cg back to the old routine will seem like not time till your pupo too! Good luck! Xx

Oh pixanne sorry you have needles to contend with again!

Have pleasant evening. Piddling down here! M1 was not fun!

Bjb xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Morning all!



Got a smiley face on ovulation test today so wish me luck that I can pull this off naturally x


----------



## may2

Morning lovelies!
Congrats on being PUPO Jepa
nuttynat wishing you all the luck you deserve!       

AFM- started injecting yesterday. doing the short protocol again so no DR for me. praying for success.
May


----------



## nuttynat1982

Good luck may x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

May good luck! Hope all goes ok for you? 

Nutty hope those smiley faces work for you! 

Jepa how you doing, when's your otd! Going crazy yet?!

Hi shellbee hope that mr is behaving 

Pix hope your diabetes more regulated now you started the injections 

Hey cg carrots and Amy and any other magpies I have dared to miss

Bjb xx


----------



## may2

Thanks and Nutty


----------



## Pixanne

Good luck nutty, may and Jepa! 

Bjb, still up and down at the moment while they get the dosage right and I am STARVING!!!!

X


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies! 

Wow, I've been away a while and so much has happened!
First and foremost -  to *BJB*; I had everything crossed for you and I'm so happy you got a BFP! Praying this one is the one and it sticks for you hon xx 
Good luck also to* Jepa, May * and also to *nutty* 
*Shellbee* - wow, sorry to hear you had such a fright with your little monkey! Glad to hear it all sorted itself out OK and you are both fine! Won't be long now til he's out to meet you, bet you can't wait! Looking forward to hearing the announcement of our first magpie baby!   xx Our first antenatal class was good and a lot of fun, met some nice people, we're doing NCT and they seem to cover loads of stuff, so hopefully by the end of it I will have some clue what I'm doing!  
*Pixanne* - hope you're managing the injections OK (and the hunger pangs, lol!), and hope Frostie doesn't come TOO soon for you! x
*CG781* - good luck with DR! Hope all goes well x
*Carrots * - hello! Hope you are ok x

AFM - I'm proud and delighted to announce that - the nursery is FINISHED! Worked on it all weekend and it's looking fab, even if I do say so myself!  It's the first time DH and I have done any decorating, and I can't stop going in and looking at it - it looks so lovely and warm and cosy, and I keep imagining our little one in there, kicking their little legs and looking at the walls and ceiling that WE prepared just for them - awww, I admit it, I shed a couple of tears! 
Time is absolutely flying by, can't believe we are on a single figure countdown now (9 weeks! ). So blessed, I can't stop smiling and hugging my bump.
loads of love and wombat hugs to all 
love wombat x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Awe wombat so happy for you. Nursery sounds fab and sounds like your nested!

Xx


----------



## Jepa

So I've officially made it half way through my 2ww - 1 down 1 to go.  My otd is 9 July, but my clinic are pretty conservative with them (they wait a full 2 weeks after a 5 day transfer and do blood tests) so I will do a sneaky self test (or 5) before then.  My psd (pee-stick date) is going to be 4 July, which is 9dp5dt (ie '14 days'-plus all that freezer time- past conception) which is this Thursday!  Gulp.

I've been finding it pretty okay being pupo this time, though the first part is always easier than the next isn't it?!  I've had some symptoms - twinges in my middle, insomnia, fatigue and lightheadedness intermittently and even some low level nausea, sore boobs.  But as we all know they could be down to the hormones so we'll see.  I'm feeling positive, even though most 'symptoms' have not been as pronounced as what I experienced last time (when I got pregnant) or the time before (when I had a chemical).  I find it easy to put the difference down to the lesser impact on body of FET compared to fresh IVF especially with my overzealous ovaries.

I've been pretty busy with DH and I looking to move house (if we can find somewhere!) and work stuff needing attention but haven't been overdoing it as I don't want anything to jeopardise this little bundle of cell's chances.  I do find being occupied keeps my mind more positive, though.  I'd go mad for sure if I took the time off, and I know it would just stretch and stretch intolerably.  I had a bit of a low patch last week for a few days, where I was convinced it wasn't going to work and that everything was just horrible, but my pma is back on track by now.  Again I'm going to blame the hormones, cos that's easy!

Wombat I'm so pleased you've got everything sorted and the nursery sounds absolutely lovely!  Congratulations!  Plus you're on the home straight!  Only 9 weeks to go, how unbelievably exciting!  That means in 9 weeks all that hard work and preparation you've done can go out the window when a beautiful bundle of chaos enters your lives and starts calling the shots, bigtime  

Nuttynat wouldn't that be amazing, a natural conception.  Wishing you all the luck in the world!  One thing we all know from this 'journey' is that anything is possible, so I hope you get your miracle lovechild (and that we all do eventually one way or the other!)  

May best of luck with your new cycle!  I hope the DR treats you as kindly as possible.  I look forward to hearing how you're going.

BJB hows your pregnancy going?  Hope you're feeling great but have just the right balance of reassuring symptoms   .  When's your scan?

CG what about you?  How's progress?  Do you know roughly when your transfer is likely to be yet?

Pixanne hope they get your dosage tweaked and your levels under control asap.

Carrots, I did a medicated fet.  It wasn't my preference as I ovulate regularly and I resent not being able to ovulate and therefore having no corpus luteum and having to rely completely on progesterone and oestrogen supplementation, but my clinic really push hard for medicated because it's easier for them to schedule.  This is my last nhs go, though, so if I need to do this again I'll put my foot down and demand a natural cycle, with a bit of extra hormonal support just in case.

Thinking of you all magpies.  Can't wait till the babies start arriving!!  I'll let you know how I go on Thursday... yikes


----------



## CG781

Morning Magpies!

Jepa well done on keeping up the PMA (with minor wobble!) I always have trouble with that acronym as being an estate agent it normally stands for Property Misdescriptions Act! 😄 I'm a firm believer in not testing earlier than you are (9dp5dt) as I'd hate to get a false negative and then stress unnecessarily! Wishing you lots of luck!

Wombat - cant believe u only have 9weeks to go, seems to have flown past - but maybe not for you! 😄
well done on finishing the nursery - bet it looks fab!

BJB, Carrots, Pixanne, Nutty - hope all doing ok! Hi to anyone I've missed!

AFM Just about to head down to the pool to top up the tan a bit more, will be strategic tanning as caught a bit too much at the beach yesterday and didn't realise as there was a lovely sea breeze - oops! DH playing golf so he's happy! On day 5 of DR and so far all ok, drinking loads of water as so hot anyway! Baseline scan booked for next fri but might have to put back as don't think AF will have arrived by then. FET planned for 2nd Aug at the mo so OTD will be 13th Aug.

Lots of love to all! Xxx


----------



## Shellbee

Hello lovely magpies 

CG781, glad DR is going ok for you, hope AF shows up on schedule. Enjoy your day by the pool 

Wombat, lovely that you have finished the nursery, its an amazing feeling isn't it and your post made me all teary about your little one kicking away in the cot in the room you lovingly decorated. 9 weeks will fly hun when do you finish work? Good that you are doing NCT its meant to be really good way to make mummy friends, I wanted to do it but with moving house half way couldn't get on the course I wanted before he arrives. 

Jepa, well done on staying away from the pee sticks, I tested at 7dp6dt and 1 day before my official OTD which was 8dp6dt.    for a BFP for you tomorrow 

Nutty, fingers crossed for your natural BFP and enjoy trying! 

May, good luck with your cycle hun, when is your first scan? 

BJB, how are you doing hun? When is your first scan? 

Pixanne, how are you doing hun? Hope the insulin isn't too bad and helping get your GD under control .. Do you have a planned date then for induction/section? 

AFM, thanks for all your lovely comments bumpy is doing well, 35 weeks tomorrow and scan in a weeks time so will know if he will be arriving early or not, so excited to meet him   

Big   to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi ladies, how are you all?

*CG * - Good luck for Thursday, I will keep everything crossed and will pop on first thing to see your news. I really hope you get the result that we all deserve. 

*Wombat * - Bless you hun, your nursery sounds lovely. It must really bring home that you'll soon have a little bundle of joy in your life. I hope the next 9 weeks go quickly for you, its amazing how quickly its gone (although you may not agree lol).

*Shellbee* - Its amazing that you are 34 weeks already, thats incredible! You must let us know as soon as you can after your little man is here so we can have a little toast to you all, albeit with sparkling water for most of you. Wow, it must be so unbearable exciting knowing that in a few short weeks you'll get to see that little bubba that you've wanted for so long and gone through so much to get.

*NuttyNat* - Good luck for a natural conception, I hope the smiley faces work for you. Would be so amazing if you get a natural bfp and don't have to go through the stresses and strains of more treatment.

*Pixanne* - I hope the injections are going okay and that you aren't still starving.

*BJB* - How are you? When is your first scan booked in for?

A big hello and magpie hug for everyone else I have forgotten. 

xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi all

Wombat, your nursery sounds lovely! We've finished dd's room but haven't started the nursery yet.

Shelbee, good to hear bubs has stayed put and all is well.

Jepa, excellent pma! All the symptoms sound good.

Bjb, how are you doing?

Hello everyone else and hope your cycles are going well!

Afm, I weighed myself today and have lost 1.4st in five weeks! It must be the carb cutting. I hope bubs is alright 😟 My levels are still up and down which is annoying.

X


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey peeps

Thinking of you tomorrow jepa so hoping you got the bfp!

Scan date 16th doing ok thanks. Trying to stay positive but cautiously excited a minute. Soooo tired! But not sleeping well. But worth it!

Can't wait to hear the first announcements. Could start a little book on weights etc! 

Hi to all the lovely magpies

Bjb xx


----------



## Jepa

Thanks for all the well wishes and high hopes lovelies!  I've still kept away so am on track for first pee tomorrow morning.  Chances are I'll be up at 4.30am for it 

BJB, the 16th is close but I can imagine the days are dragging, it's a nerve-wracking time! I hope you manage to get some sleep.  I get really bad insomnia when I've been pregnant too (funny, I calculated the other evening that I've spent 23.5 weeks of my life pregnant all up - ironic!) but you're totally right it's absolutely worth it.  Can you try to get the rest in at other times?  I found I could sleep better in the early evening and strangely if I did that was less likely to have really bad insomnia at night...  I don't know if its possible for you to fit the odd nap in but maybe there's a time in the day that would suit your body clock?

Pixanne, yikes, it must be a tad disconcerting to actually loose weight in pregnancy.  Well, as long as bub is getting what's needed!  As shame yr levels are still not level though 

Shelbee congrats on 35 weeks!  Can't wait to find out when you meet the litl'un!

CG that sounds just too blissful!  Lucky you!  

G'night all, wish me morning luck!


----------



## nettya

oh crumbs. I hadn't factored in just how close you lucky people are to your due dates which has been a little tough to read. Feeling like it will never be my turn.  Still, ready to go again. Waiting for the call to say that our donor's AF has arrived so that we can start synching with her - anytime next week if things go according to plan. Positive thinking, positive being, positive dreams...


----------



## Jepa

I'm not pregnant


----------



## CG781

I'm so sorry Jepa. Big hugs. Xxx


----------



## Carrots12

So so sorry Jepa. Massive hugs.    xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

So sorry Jepa xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Very sorry to hear that jepa xx


----------



## Pixanne

So sorry Jepa.

Nettya, 😢 hugs.


----------



## Shellbee

Jepa I'm so so sorry hun, your still not officially at OTD yet tho are you? I'm hoping for you that you still have time for those lines to appear yet  

Nettya,   hoping that this time is your time and your dreams come true .. Will be thinking of you during your cycle and   for your sticky BFP xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Oh so sorry jepa xx


----------



## Jepa

Thank you everyone for your kind sentiments.  As you all know, it really is tough.  I feel like somewhere out there there's a path that would lead us to a baby (more IVF? a change in clinic/approach?  donor eggs? adoption? surrogacy?) but we've just no idea of how to find it.  And we haven't been able to so far so I'm losing confidence that we ever will make the right choices that will lead to parenthood.  And like all of us I just want it so much, its at the centre of my life, this great big hulking void, surrounded by greif.

At the moment I'm in limbo, waiting between the disappointment of a negative test, and the very small but nevertheless powerful glimmer of hope that OTD will bring a different result, that just maybe my frostie found it difficult to wake up and so is moving at a slower than usual pace through the early stages but will be fine nonetheless.  Its clutching at straws but at least there is a straw there to clutch at for now.  I'm not looking forward to it being gone.

I'm filling my days with being super busy.  DH and I have been trying to buy a house for some time and the perfect flat has come up for auction with a very short lead up time so I'm on admin overdrive getting everything ready so that we can safely bid.  I've never been to, let alone bid at auction before and there's quite a lot of preparation and quite a lot at stake, and an element of excitement.  I could really do with it going our way; it feels like a long time since anything has done that and for some reason I have the feeling that once things start flowing in the right direction we'll get some momentum and others will follow.  Sounds perhaps a bit superstitious but I really feel it.  Like theres a series of blockages and if one of them gets dislodged ther'll be enough momentum to push through the others...

Nettya I hear you with feeling like it will never be your turn  .  But things are moving in the right direction for you and your donor at the moment, there's no reason why this would not be your cycle.  Sending lots of positivity to you lovely


----------



## wombat13

hello lovely magpies 

*Jepa* - so sorry to read your post, but keep your chin up, you are testing early and it could still change!     Focus on your flat (good luck at the auction!) and I will keep everything crossed for a surprise for you on OTD  xx
*nettya* - it WILL be your turn hon, and no reason why it shouldn't be this time! I'm sorry you found some of our posts tough to read, but remember, we all felt like you and thought we would never be this lucky - keep up that positive thinking and we'll all do the same!    x
*Shellbee* - aww, thanks hon, you just made me teary again thinking about the nursery! I've got the rest of this month left at work and then I'm done, hurrah! Getting more tiring but it will be strange just waiting at home for the little one to arrive too!  The NCT course is really good, and everyone seems really nice, so hopefully we can make some other new parent buddies in the same boat! Sorry you didn't get to do one, but at least you found your lovely house! x Can't wait to hear of the arrival of your little man! So exciting! 
*CG781, Carrots* - surprisingly, the time HAS flown by for me! Can't believe we are this far along already! It really seems to be rushing towards us now; had a two-hour talk about labour at the hospital last week; now THAT makes it seem really real!!   Hope you are both ok x
*Pixanne* - can't believe you have lost weight - is that OK? thought that was the one thing you weren't supposed to do when pg?!  Hope everything is OK, and it is just the insulin sorting itself out! xx
*BJB* - hope you manage to get some sleep - it doesn't get any easier further along!  Lovely that you're excited, bet you can't wait for your scan!  xx
hello to anyone else I've missed!

AFM - just gearing up for the massive heatwave; nearly melted on the way home from work yesterday! Had to go and stand in Tescos freezer aisle pretending to be considering frozen veg! (and then ended up buying ice creams... ) usually love the hot weather, but my ankles are getting so swollen - ah well, a good excuse to put my feet up in the shade in the garden! 

loads of love and wombat hugs to all 
love wombat xx


----------



## may2

Morning ladies,
Just a quick update, EC booked for tomorrow morning.

Jepa- so sorry to hear your news. 
May


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Good luck may x

Hi to all you other lovely magpies

So been staying away as had a bleed thurs and didn't know what to think

Was red and know that's not good but then nothing since

Managed to get an early scan for this morning. 
Saw heartbeat and then another eek! It's twins. Omg! Am well in shock! But excited!


Bjb xx


----------



## Carrots12

May - good luck for EC, I hope they get lots of lovely little eggs for you.

BJB - Wow twins, how exciting!  I hope your little duo are doing well and that you don't experience anymore scares.

To everyone else, I hope you are doing okay in whatever stage you are at.  Its not long now until the baby announcements will be flooding in - eeeeek!!  

Sadly for me, we have finally reached the end of the road with our treatment.        We had our natural FET with our final two frosties a few weeks ago and unfortunately didn't get the result we wanted.  At the moment I feel completely numb - I haven't cried yet and have a feeling that when I do I may never stop - and I don't think the realisation that I will probably never become a Mummy has sunk in yet.  At the moment we aren't in a financial position to look at more fresh treatments and had always agreed that after the final frosties were used that it would be the end of it and a time to move on.  Maybe when this has properly sunk in we will change our minds but for the moment we are going to continue to the future as just the two of us.  We are already trying to plaster over the cracks of our heartbreak and have taken the decision to decorate the spare room which we have left for 5 years in the hopes one day it would become a nursery.  I am looking forward to finally decorating the last room in the house but am gutted we won't be decorating it the way we had always hoped.    I have a feeling that the completed room may be the tipping point for my emotions but we'll wait and see.

I am going to take a break from FF for a little while I think.  I will pop back on to see the baby announcements as I can't wait to hear how you all get on, what you have and the names etc.  For everyone else that is still trying, I really do hope that your journeys end up with the positive outcomes you all deserve.

Sending the biggest of magpie hugs to you all.   

Lots of love. xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Carrots xx


----------



## Pixanne

Carrots, so sorry to hear your bad news.

Bjb, wow! Brilliant news! I bled from five to seven weeks with Frostie - some was even a gush of red blood that sent me running to the loo - but she's still in there kicking away at the moment! Some bleedkng is normal especially with twins.

How is everyone else?

X


----------



## Shellbee

Oh carrots, I have no words just going to send you a    

BJB, what a scare but wow to twins! Fantastic news must have been an unbelievable moment for you


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies 

*BJB* - wow, fantastic news, twinnies! Sorry it took a scare to find out, but at least you know earlier!  Hope all goes smoothly for you all from now on xx
*Carrots* - oh honey, your post just made me cry! So brave and so sad, my heart goes out to you so much. I hope you are OK, and who know what will happen for you in the future. Can understand why you need a break, but you know you're always welcome here with us - once a magpie.... huge hugs     xxx
got to dash out, but hello and big wombat hugs to everyone else, hope you're all doing well and not melting too badly!  
love wombat xx


----------



## X-raygirl

Hello, long time no speak ladies.
I've just read through the last few pages and I'm sitting here in tears   some are happy, some are sad. 
What a brave bunch of women you all are. 
Every one of us fighting for what seems so natural but so illusive. And even when it all comes together, yet more problems for some. 
It's so hard to take when all we do is try to take care of ourselves and make our bodies the 'perfect' home for our babies to grow and somehow things just don't turn out right.......and on the flip side people who abuse the gift of their bodies do all they can to destroy them and are yet blessed with a child. Mother Nature or whatever the force is can be so cruel.
We are about to embark on another ivf journey and are thinking that if neither of the two nhs shots work then we will look towards our future as only us and seriously re evaluate our lives and possibly move abroad or quit our jobs and do something we will enjoy more.
So we have a different protocol, different drugs, different hospital, different doctors all hoping this is what will make the difference for us. 
I can't wait to see all the birth announcements in the next few weeks on here from my fellow magpies, you girls are an inspiration!
Hugs of happiness and sadness and just if you need one for whatever reason. 
Much love, xXx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Ladies


Welcome back X-ray girl. Hope your next cycle is a successful one.


Sorry but this is gonna be a me post


Am really struggling today - been really positive up to now but that has all gone today, everywhere I look there are pregnant ladies and I keep thinking that should be me - I would have been 22 weeks now, I  die to request my second cycle next month but have already been told that I may not get accepted and will have to try again the next month, I've tried really hard for it to happen naturally this month but looking like once again nothing . All I keep thinking about is the fact the dr at clinic said the quality of my eggs may not be good. Am terrified that I am now gonna spend the rest of my fertile years trying and never get the end result. Doesn't help that my neighbour is about to drop twins that were conceived naturally- they also live in a 3 story town house that was bought for them as a wedding present.

Am feeling so depressed , can't talk to anyone, dh is out on a works do tonight (for the 2nd Friday going) so am sat here on my own all day and prob all night too


----------



## may2

Carrots, so sorry to hear your sad news. 

Nuttynat-  

X-ray girl. Praying  your next cycle is a successful one.

Afm- Et went well, 2 day 2 embies on board. Had to do a day 2 transfer as didn't have enough embies to push to  day3 or blast. 4 eggs collected and 3 fertilised but one didn't make it.
So ladies I am pUPO once more.
May


----------



## Pixanne

Hello lovelies

Nutty, we've all had days like that. The best thing you can do is have a cry and an indulgence night - get some choc, open some wine and watch a movie on an iPad or laptop in the bath. You will get there hon - it's a when not an if. Start selenium supplants now to help your egg quality.

May, yay! Congrats on being pupo! Perfect weekend for putting your feet up in the shade. My dd was a two day and so was Frostie so I'm a fan of them! Best off back where they belong anyway I think. You're the best incubator.

Welcome back x ray and good luck!

Shelbee, how are you finding this heat? 

Wombat, hello missus, how are you doing?

Afm, am I the only person wishing for a cool rainy day?! I'm 34+5 and enormous! I saw my care team on wed and they're really happy with how I'm managing my gd and will let me go to 39+1 which is great. I'm booked for an induction/c sec as dd was emergency c sec so they'll assess for induction but if it doesn't look easy, they'll reopen the sunroof. I actually don't think she'll wait that long. She's head down and very low already. As long as she waits to the end of 37w I'm happy. I just need the workmen finished and the nursery painted before I can relax. I've spent the past week doing freezer batches of food for dd so if it us a c sec she still has lovely homemade food.

X


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies 
Hope you're all well and enjoying the lovely weather as much as possible, even if you're flagging a little like me! 

*xraygirl* - welcome back, what a lovely post, you are right, life can be very cruel but hold on to that hope. sounds good that you have a plan and who knows what exciting future is around the corner, whichever way it goes - wishing you the very best of magpie luck for your next cycle xx 
*nutty* - sorry to hear you had a down day hon, it happens to us all, god knows this 'journey' is so difficult at the best of times! Hope you took Pixanne's excellent advice and had a really indulgent evening just looking after yourself, and I hope you feel better now xx 
*may* - congrats on being pupo!   when is your OTD? Got everything crossed for you! x
*Pixanne* - no, you're not alone, I wouldn't mind a few cooler days right now and I'm two weeks behind you!  Glad you're managing your GD well; eek, it's amazing that suddenly you could only have a few weeks to go!!  xx
*Shellbee* - how are you doing hon? Any more news on your little man, and when he might arrive?! Getting excited to be a magpie 'auntie'!  

AFM - nothing much to report; I'm trying to enjoy my last few weeks of work and just trying to move as slowly as possible in the hot weather! getting the last few baby bits together is tremendously exciting and I can't believe we will soon be meeting our little one - makes me so emotional every time just thinking about it, as I spent so long thinking we would never get here! Sometimes I wake up and have to hug my lovely bump to remind myself this is real....
anyway, huge wombat hugs to every magpie, wherever you are, and a special one for *Carrots* if you are still reading  
love wombat xx


----------



## CG781

Morning ladies

Hope the very pregnant magpies aren't suffering too much in the heat! I refuse to complain tho...summer's been a long time coming and I am enjoying every possible moment out in the sunshine!

*Carrots* - So sorry to hear your news, really hope that you win the lottery or something and can try again but if not that you find something wonderful to do together to fill the void. Big hugs. 

*May2 * - Congratulations on being PUPO!! When's your OTD?

*NuttyNat* - Hope you're feeling better, it's hard not to think about milestone dates and what might have been. I'm really hoping that this FET is successful as otherwise 30th September is going to be a really hard day as that would have been my due date. Big hugs 

*Xray Girl* - I am so with you about making life changes if our IVF journey isnt successful. Personally I don't think adoption would be for us. We are lucky that we have a great relationship and feel we're strong enough to move on just the two of us and just enjoy some really good holidays etc! In fact would totally be up for moving abroad for a few years and renting our house out.....just as long as my gorgeous doggy could come too! All easier to say before you're in that position of being at the end of the road tho. I wish you lots of luck for this next round with new clinic etc. 

*AFM* Got back from a lovely relaxing holiday last week, so relaxing that AF decided to be late so 1st baseline scan last friday showed lining too thick and was rebooked for a second one in a weeks time which was going to put back my FET date. BUT 'hey presto' she turned up the next day so whizzed me back in monday morning and lining thin again so I'm back on track for 2nd August FET. Only had a couple of mild headaches so DR hasn't been too bad this this time thankfully - maybe drinking the extra gallons of water due to the heat has helped! Kind of hoping they decide to put both back as have psyched myself up for the idea of twins now....will find out on the day I guess!

Another thing I found out at 2nd baseline was that in addition to my retroverted uterus I apparently have a slightly heart shaped one....nurse said consultant obviously doesn't think it will affect my fertility but I'm just suprised no one has mentioned this before! Keep thinking maybe they didn't notice before this scan! Anyone else heard of this? Tried googling but ran away when found scary stuff about higher risk of miscarriage if it implants in wrong place. Eek!

Magpie hugs to all!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi everyone


Sorry for my rant last week, af showed up on Monday  and feel much better now!! Damn pmt 


Cg - it was mentioned to me at my scan I had at 5 weeks that I also had a slight heart shaped uterus which had never been mentioned b4 or since x


Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Shellbee

Hello ladies 

May, how are you doing? When is OTD hun?   

X- Ray, lots of magpie luck for your cycle  

CG, glad AF showed her face and DR hasn't been so bad this time. Lots of luck for your cycle   I have retroverted uterus but don't know anything about heart shaped sorry 

Nutty, glad AF showed her face and you feel better now 

Carrots, sending   if you are still reading, hope you are doing ok 

Nettya, not sure if you will be popping your head round the door again soon but hope your cycle is going ok 



Pixanne, you are most certainly not the only one wishing it would rain! It's so warm I feel like I am literally cooking him   have you got your date yet for when frostie will arrive at the latest? 

Wombat, how are you hun? I'm the same still get all teary to think he will be here soon 

Caro, not heard from you in a while hope you are doing ok 

AFM, last growth scan was good, had 2 as consultant wanted to repeat it herself and she showed him off in 3D   he is all good, growth caught up some and am very proud of my boy for putting on nearly 2lbs in 19 days. I have a little too much fluid and grade 1 calcification on placenta. Another scan a week today and will be induced any time from that day until just before EDD depending on scan. 37 weeks +1 now and he is well engaged (has been 3/5 engaged since 31 weeks!) 4/5 engaged at last check so nearly at the all in 5/5 engaged (1/5 palpable) so who knows if he will arrive earlier! We are ready for him, all his washing and ironing done and his nursery completed. So now we wait! Officially start Maternity leave on Monday


----------



## Pixanne

Hi Shelbee! Exciting! Glad his growth has caught up.

Yup, consultant is happy with my sugar control so is letting me go to 39+1. If nothing has happened before, I go in on 12/8 for induction/c sec. Eeek! To be honest, I think she'll make her own merry way before that. I reckon she might give me another fortnight at most.

X


----------



## Carrots12

Hello lovely ladies, how are you?

Its so so lovely to read how well you are all getting on.  I cannot believe that all the lovely mini magpies will be making their way into the world so soon.  I am sure it doesn't feel like it for all our yummy mummy's to be but it seems to have flown by!  I guess thats because my treatments were after yours so I've been busy whilst you've all been baking.  

Wombat - your posts always make me get teary in a nice way.    Its so lovely that you are so emotional and thankful for little Fringer.  I cannot wait to hear when little one arrives.

Shellbee - I am glad that your little man is growing well and that he's getting ready to make his big appearance.  Have a great last day at work today, I hope you get spoilt by your work colleagues.  

Pixanne - Glad you consultant is happy and that your little lady is doing so well too.  Its amazing that in two weeks or so your little frostie could be in your arms.  

May - Keeping everything crossed for you OTD, how many more sleeps do you have?

NuttyNat - Hope you are feeling better now, PMT is hard enough at the best of times without you having such emotional things to deal with.  I know its hard but keep positive, you still have two more tries available to you and thats a wonderful place to be.

CG - I am glad you had a lovely holiday, relaxing in the sun sounds like the perfect way to DR.  Fabulous news that you are on track for your transfer at the start of August.  Are you having one or two frosties put back?  Sorry if you have already said and I've missed it.

X-Raygirl - When do you start your next IVF treatment?  I really hope that it works for you so you don't have to think about a future of just you two.  

BJB - How are your little twinnies getting on?  Have you got another scan booked in?

To anyone I have missed, a big magpie hug from me.  

AFM - I am still numb and haven't cried..... not sure if this is a good thing or not?!  I still can't believe that I will not be a Mummy and I simply can't give up hope, it WILL happen at some point!!  We are decorating our spare room at the moment - painting was done yesterday (DH's painting skills are not the best  ) and we are getting our new furniture this weekend but I am still half thinking about how easily the room could be changed into a nursery if we ever have our own miracle.  I don't think I'll ever accept things until I am too old and reach menopause!  In the meantime, whilst we wait for the miracle to find us, I am looking at all the positives to my life.  We are so so blessed to have each other and to have our amazing relationship.  We have a great life, we laugh a lot, we love being together and, as cheesy as it sounds, we complete each other.  People spend their lives searching for that so I count myself very lucky indeed.

I wish you all happy weekends.  I will think of you all cooking in the heat whilst we are bickering over flatpack (joy!).  

Lots of love.
xxx


----------



## Shellbee

Hi pixanne! Thanks hun . Ooh what makes you think frostie will be here within 2 weeks then? Just a feeling? I have got 19 days left maximum but I don't think that we will make August before meeting him or if we so only just   but then again in this heat he may be better of staying where he is for now where I can chill him by the fan and in cold showers! .. 12/8 for induction or section? You not decided yet if you having VBAC (think you said your DD was section) or just see how it goes? Our announcements won't be far apart then hey! 

Carrots, I so truly hope that you find your miracle one day, but it sure seems your relationship with your DH is something to enjoy for now until you find it and build on it xxx


----------



## may2

Carrots- praying you get your miracle soon.
Glad to hear you and Dh completes each other. 
Take care of each other.

Warmbat, Shellbee and Pixanne. Glad to hear that bubas are growing well. 
Please try and keep away from the heat as much as possible. 
Enjoy the sunshine from a shade.
Not long to go now.

BJB- huge congratulations!! You deserve this.

Nutty and X-ray girl - hello! Hope you are all keeping well?

Afm- going mad with the heat and the 2ww. OTD is on the 26/7
Today is 7 days post 2dt. I have been having mild AF type pain since morning so really anxious now.
May


----------



## Shellbee

May, I got AF pains and cramps on my cycle also, so don't take them as a bad sign   its what made me test a day early as I was driving myself mad! And I got my BFP and my little boy is sticking his feet out my belly as I type this 

keeping everything crossed for your BFP


----------



## may2

Thanks Shellbee. It's so difficult to be optimistic after a couple of BFns
May


----------



## Pixanne

May, I had period type pains with both dd and Frostie. Try not to read into it.

Shelbee, it's just a feeling. I've had such strong Braxton hicks this time. Its induction/c sec because they'll assess me on the day. If they think they can get me into labour easily, they will but if not then straight to c sec. I can't have a full induction because dd was emergency c sec.

X


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey magpies

May I had af pains too, became very tired and was feeling sicky before I tested. So hope all positive signs for you. Good luck for otd x

Pixanne and shellbee wow so close girls. Wonder who will be first. Hope you both have a lovely! And safe delivery for your little ones. X

X-ray and cg hope your doing well and getting yourselves read to go again.

Nuttynat and carrots big magpie hugs hope you are looking after yourselves and being spoilt x

Hey wombat x

Hello t any other lovely magpies reading

Afm 8 weeks on sun, got my booking n with midwife weds so hopefully will book my next scan. Seems to be long time since last one. (Actually only two weeks ago) but hoping all the typical signs are good news, tired, sick feeling, really sore boobs and starting to bloat a bit and see a little bump! 

Bjb xx


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies  
It has all gone very quiet on here! Hopefully, like me, you are all either flagging too much in the heat to get on the computer, anxiously packing hospital bags, or counting down the days until test day!
Just wanted to pop on and say I am still thinking of you all, and hope all is well - can't wait to see news of the first magpie arrivals!  
loads of love and wombat hugs to all  
love wombat xx


----------



## CG781

Afternoon Magpies!

*Wombat* - Was just thinking the same about all being quiet....perhaps everyone's been glued to the TV waiting to see the royal baby give his first wave!

*BJB* - How did midwife appt go? When is your next scan? Hope you're feling ok and not suffering with sickness!

*Pixanne/Shelbee/Wombat* hope you're all doing ok...wonder who's going to be first!

*May* - Not long til OTD - is it Friday? Have you resisted testing early? Wishing you lots of luck 

*Carrots* - Hope you're doing ok. Did you finish your spare room? We bought a new house four years ago and haven't done anything to one of the bedrooms - it's basically a dressing room/dumping area/laundry room. I keep hoping that it will eventually become a nursery and don't want to do anything to it in the mean time either. I wont find out whether they put back one or two til the morning of transfer. I'm hoping they say 2 as I see it as two chances of one working rather that one chance of two. My dad is a twin and my mum has twins on her side too so I always thought I'd probably have twins if I conceived naturally so guess could say I'm psycholgically prepared for the possibility!

*NuttyNat* - Thanks for letting me know I'm not the only one with this heart shaped uterus thing going on. The nurse didn't seem too phased so hopefully that'll be the last time it's mentioned!

*AFM* Got next scan on Friday to see how lining is progressing. All being well transfer is next friday 2nd Aug and then the dreaded 2WW! We've been invited to a friend's bbq the day after and I'm in two minds as to whether to go or stay at home and put feet up. It's not like it'll be a wild party but possibly a late one and I just want to feel I've done everything I can to increase chances of it implanting! If I don't go I've got to have a good excuse and I'm a [email protected] liar!


----------



## Shellbee

May, just wanted to wish you good luck for oTD tomorrow   that we see your BFP news 

CG781, good luck for your scan tomorrow. I would see how you feel on the day about the BBQ and headache is always a good reason not to go

Wombat, most certainly flagging in the heat, so glad its cooled down some now last week was far too warm. I'm in the waiting camp, hospital bags packed for ages now (mostly as I had a stay in hospital when it was needed!) just a few last minute items to go in when the time comes. All washing and ironing now completed   .. How are you? You finishing work soon? 

Pixanne, Any signs of frostie? Are you ready for her? .. Do you not feel more BH anyway in your second and subsequent pregnancies? Will be great for you if you go on your own without the need for induction x

BjB, hope you are doing ok, how did MW go 

Carrots, hope you are doing ok lovely  

Nutty, how are you hun? Are you still aiming for a new cycle next month? 

Big   to anyone else


----------



## may2

Morning ladies,

Unfortunately it's a bfn for us. We are going to concentrate on what we have and move on.  No more treatment for us as its putting a strain on our relationship and entire life. DH doesn't understand why we should be trying again when we already have our boy so...  

Good luck to all those waiting, may your wish come true x
May


----------



## Shellbee

So sorry may, enjoy your little boy and making some magical memories.  You never know what the future may bring if you both feel ready to try again


----------



## nuttynat1982

So sorry May. Big hugs and enjoy your little boy xxx


----------



## CG781

So sorry May, big hugs  

Enjoy your little boy and spend some quality time with hubby. xx


----------



## Pixanne

So sorry May. I hope you move on as easily as possible.

Cg, good luck with your scan!

Shelbee, yep, the bh are stronger second times round but I've had to hang onto things and breathe like labour pains! Baby is a big girl so if she wants to come anytime after 37w (this Sunday!) that's fine!

Hey Wombat, isn't this heat awful!

Afm, finally getting organised. Nursery all ready with little clothes washed and put away but I seem to have ten people staying as I turn 38w. Er, that was bad planning!

X


----------



## CG781

Pixanne - Lol re your ten guests...they may not have a host at this rate!  

Shelbee - Think you're right, will see how I feel, might sent dh on his own!

AFM - Scan went well - lining 10.5mm so all set for next friday, thawing one first and if ok just putting the one back.  Getting excited/nervous now!


----------



## Shellbee

Latest growth scan today (38+1)  Finley is ok   but overall scan not great. Interiterine growth restriction confirmed with no growth in last 2 weeks, I have very little fluid (oligohydramnios) both caused by placental insufficiency. Consultant wanted me in latest by Sunday so will be induced at 8:30am on Sunday morning as no space today or tomorrow. Due to low fluid risk is that contractions will compress his cord and affect his oxygen so they will be very careful and section straight away if any dips in his heart rate. I asked whether section straight away would be best but advised to try induction and see how we go so taking their advice. Hoping little man is ok and arrives safely  

CG781, great news on your scan and good luck for ET on Friday 

Pixanne, great news on the nursery, perhaps washing some bigger clothes also   I washed newborn and 0-3 but think I will be just newborn and maybe even tiny baby if his estimated weight is right but will see .. Ooh maybe seeing your news soon then, 37 weeks is term but 38 weeks is better for them! 

Will be thinking of you magpies and will update when I can with arrival news


----------



## Pixanne

Shelbee, he will be fine. You must think nothing else. He's going to be absolutely fine. Re section, remember its your right to choose and if you'd feel safer then do demand it. I think Frostie will be a section due to size and that's fine. It's arriving that's impirtant, not how they arrive. Remember, you didn't go through all this for a birth, you went through it for a baby. 

Double check your hospital bag and it'll be Sunday before you know it!

X


----------



## wombat13

Just dashing on before my folks arrive to say - ooooh *Shellbee*, good luck for tomorrow!!!!!      
I am sure you and Finley will be absolutely fine, and we can't wait to 'see you on the other side'!! 
Best of magpie luck to you hon, all will be well - eeek, so exciting!  xxxxxxx
love wombat xxx
PS - I'm fine thanks, finish work next week, and the nursery is all done, yay!  xx


----------



## nettya

Hello! 

I was toying with having an FF free cycle as I think it sometimes makes me fret more not less but I couldn't stay away.

Good luck Shelbee, and all the other Magpies about to say hello to their chicks.
I'm watching a little brood of birds being taught how to feed for themselves in the garden. Well, I assume this is what's happening - there is one very sensibly behaving bird and 5 over excited birds that chase each other round the garden. They're super cute.

In a bizarre circumstance of timing, it would have been my EDD tomorrow, and we had 6 eggs collected from our donor yesterday. The clinic JUST CALLED as I was writing this and all 6 have fertilised!!!!!!!!!  So, tomorrow we'll know more about the quality of them. We're using Embryogen this time, which the clinic have used on a lady with very similar history to mine and she's currently 14 weeks PG so I'm feeling much happier about our chances this time.

Yay!


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hi magpies

Time is nearly here for our little magpies to arrive. Eek! Exciting!

Shellbee best of luck for tomorrow, sure everything will be fine and can't wait for piccis of your little one. Xx
Pixanne sure you won't be far behind! Xx

Nettya some things happen for a reason! Hope you get fab news tomorrow and your et goes well later this week xx

Wombat, hey hon hope you enjoy finishing work and having the last bit of time to yourselves before your little magpie is here.

Cg that's great news on your lining, will be thinking of you Friday. Keep us posted x

May so sorry hon. Xx

Hey carrots hope ur looking after yourself. 

Think remembered everyone sorry if I forgot any of the lovely magpies!

Afm - well

Ready 

Had some bleeding Monday so had a scan weds. They are fine

All three are fine......gulp! 

We are still absolutely shell shocked! I was in a position at the beginning of this year where I was trying to come to terms with not even one. Now three!

Got consultant appointments this week to discuss. Obviously put me in very high risk category. Have many worries including will we get to the stage where we bring three home etc. 

Midwife was lovely and quite excited don't think she gets many triplets!

So at nine weeks to tomorrow were doing ok. Tummy defo starting to show and determined not to say anything till 12 weeks. 

Good luck again shellbee

Bjb xx


----------



## Pixanne

Firstly, Shelbee - GOOD LUCK tomorrow! All will be well. Trust the medics - they know what they're doing. 

Bjb - OMG!!!! Amazeballs! How exciting! You're going to need to do a lot of shopping over the coming months! Remember, your medical team will have dealt with triplets before so put yourself in their hands and relax. I wonder what mix of girls and boys you'll have! You'd best get thinking of names!

Nettya, lovely to see you and what a fab fertilisation rate! You'll be pupo in no time!

Hello everyone else!

Afm, some strong Braxton hicks today. So strong I've been breathing through them as if I'm in labour! Also randomly very swollen ankles. Yuck!

X


----------



## CG781

Good luck today Shelbee - will be thinking of you!

Nettya great news on your fertilisation - looks like we'll be on 2ww together!

BJB OMG! That's amazing news! 

Pixanne - sounds like not long to go for you! 

Hello to other Magpies!

AFM Six year wedding anniversary today so off out for lunch with hubby! Apparently he asked the shop assistant what the gift for six years was and she said 'Iron' so he said 'better give her a load of ironing to do then!' .....good to see romance is still going strong!! Ha ha!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Good luck today Shellbee hope everything goes ok


Pixanne - bet you won't be far behind!!


Bjb OMG you best get resting 



Nettya and cg good luck on your 2ww


Caro - not heard from you for ages but hope everything is ok, can't be long until your mini magpie is due now xxx


Well I'm off to Kos on Wednesday for 2 weeks so hoping it will completely relax me and I get accepted for treatment when I come back x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Just checking in.... Waiting for Shellbees announcement ....


----------



## Pixanne

Me too! Come on Shelbee!


----------



## Shellbee

Baby Finley Jack was born at 10:56pm last night (28/7/2013) weighing 7lb 9oz after what was rather a quick induction process (12 hours from pessary to birth!) he is absolutely gorgeous and we are totally in love   Although very tired after some complications on my part meaning I have slept only 2 hours since Saturday night but totally worth it


----------



## nuttynat1982

Yay!!!! Congratulations and welcome to the world baby Finlay!! Our first baby magpie!!! Just think how big he would have been if you'd gone full term x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Yay well done shellbee. Big congratulations! Xxxxxxxxx

Hello Finlay the first official baby magpie. Love that!

Bjb xx


----------



## CG781

Massive congratulations Shelbee!

Welcome little Finlay! Xxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Massive congratulations and well done Shelbee! Enjoy every second and sniff his baby smell loads. They grow up so fast! 
Welcome to the world Finlay!
Shelbee, if you plan to bf, remember lansinoh is your best friend now!
X


----------



## nettya

Congratulations Shelbee! Enjoy getting to know your son x


----------



## Carrots12

Congratulations Shellby and welcome to the world little Finley.  Have a great time getting to know each other.

xxx


----------



## CG781

Oops...just noticed we've all been spelling his name Finlay when you wrote Finley ! 

Hope you're enjoying getting to know your little boy Shelbee! 

Hello to all the other Magpies! xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Shelbee

Congrats on the safe arrival of your baby boy 

Babyjellybaby wowsers triple congrats to you

Pixanne how's the jabs going

Hope all ok with all

Donna


----------



## nettya

ET TOMORROW! All looking good so far so should have two to transfer and hopefully some frosties too. Eeeeek


----------



## Pixanne

Great news Nettya! Welcome the the 2ww madness!

Donna, jabs are okay - having babies is all about needles for me!

Afm, seeing my care team tomorrow and having a scan to check on Frostie. Midwife thinks they may bring the date forward!


----------



## Martha Moo

Nettya

Good luck for ET     

Pixanne, enjoy your peek at frostie hope it's not too long before you meet in the flesh, I had GD from 17 wks with DS needles all the way!


----------



## Pixanne

Donna Marie, did it disappear after the birth or did you go on to type 2?


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Saw your name and thought you had news pixanne! How u feeling! Xxx


----------



## nettya

Hi,
Well we had 1 very lovely blast transferred yesterday. It is absolutely the cutest and most beautiful embryo the world has ever seen . Our consultant advised on SET because whenever we've cycled with them before, with embryo's that good I've always had a BFP so we went with the advice - changed my mind on the table actually, we were going for two originally.

We have 2 almost as good and possibly a third in the freezer depending on how the third got on today.

We were trying to find a nickname for the embie today - we've always given them unique nicknames but have come completely unstuck with this one and here's why...  Our donor this time could not be more different from me physically. She's shorter, lighter, and skin and hair are totally different. She's an olive skinned, dark haired Columbian and I'm a white Brit with typical fine mousey hair (our eyes are the same colour...). Anyway - a physical match is no longer important to us. A live healthy baby is.  And this way we will just have to visit South America one day so that bubs can get a connection to their genetic roots!!

So... To get inspiration for the nickname, for starters I googled 'columbian baby' and that's when I got stuck. Try it and you'll see why

!!!!!!!


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Omg!

Congrats On being pupo nettya xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Pixanne said:


> Donna Marie, did it disappear after the birth or did you go on to type 2?


It disappeared 

I had a gtt when ds was 6 weeks they thought I would be positive but no I have yearly checks and no diabetes and DS is now 5


----------



## Carrots12

Morning ladies, how are you all?  I am currently nursing a bit of a hangover.... one day I will learn!  

Nettya - lovely lovely lady, CONGRATULATIONS on being pupo!  Your little embie sounds like a fabulous one (along with his/her frostie brothers and sisters) and I hope as I type that it is snuggling in tight into its new home.  I just googled 'Columbian Baby and can see why that didn't help you pick a name for your embie.  

BJB - Not sure if I sent you congrats before - sorry if I didn't.  TRIPLETS.... woooowiiiee!!!!  I can't wait to hear what mix you have of girls and boys.

Pixanne - Not much longer and your little frostie girl will be here, how are you feeling?

To everyone else, big hello and hugs.    

I am going on holiday next week and cannot wait for to relax by the pool with my lovely DH.  I've been struggling recently with everything and had to go to the doctors for heart palpitations - turns out its anxiety and stress.    To be honest I thought I'd been dealing with things a little too well so clearly my body is telling me otherwise.  On a positive though, I am starting to get my head around the prospect of adoption, which I have been adamant I haven't wanted to do before.  Obviously we can't even start the process for a few more months (they like you to leave 6 months from your failed treatment) so I have a little bit longer to mull it over whilst trying for a natural miracle.  

Wishing you all lovely weekends.

Lots of love.

xxxxxxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Yassou ladies from a very hot Kos!' 



Am doing my best to completely relax and be ready for my next round of treatment. Fingers crossed they can fit me in when af comes around 15th. Knowing my luck it will come before I go home and I'll miss this month!!

Just thought I'd pop on to see if there was any more baby magpie news!!!!


Yammas for now!!


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies 
Wow, I disappear for a few days, and there's so much exciting news!

First things first -  to *Shellbee* and gorgeous little Baby Finley!! welcome to the world little magpie, so glad you arrived safely!!
            

And *BJB*, how did I miss the news that you're expecting TRIPLETS??!!   Wow, how exciting, I bet you can't believe it - and everyone will be telling you to take it easy, so just enjoy it!   xxx
*nettya* - congrats on being pupo, got everything crossed for you and your little embie! as they are Colombian, how about "bean" after the coffee?! 
*Pixanne* - hope you are ok, any more news on the expected arrival of Frostie? xx
*nuttynat* - hope you're having a lovely relaxing holiday ready for your next round xx
*Carrots* - laughed at you nursing a sore head, ahhh, I do NOT miss that feeling!  sorry to hear you have been stressed; I hope your holiday does you good xxx
hello to any other magpies I have missed! 

AFM - finished work last week, which was nice but a bit weird to think I won't be back for a year!! Am ready just to relax now though; my feet are so sore and swollen all the time and I'm getting tired pretty easily! My lovely friends threw me a beautiful baby shower which made me cry, feel so blessed right now! can hardly believe that in just a few short weeks (hopefully!) we will be meeting our little one at long last! It has been a long time coming and I feel so lucky  Wow, I think my hormones are in overdrive, even just typing that has made me well up!! 

loads of magpie love and wombat hugs to all 
love wombat xxx


----------



## Caro101

*My Precious Precious Magpies*
I am soo sorry that i have been AWOL for soo long. Had a few minutes of whisking through. Huge Congratulations to *Shellbee* on the birth of our first magpie baby. Bet he is gorgeous and being mum you are enjoying him.

*BJB ~* Wowzers tripplets. Congrats my lovely. It must be so surreal and amazing.

The lovely Magpies that did not have luck with their cycles - hope you are doing okay and always remember it will be your time.

*Nettya -* Congrats on being PUPO. Fingers toes and everything crossed for OTD. Lord let this be your time.

Things have been soo hectic its unreal. Moved home, moved offices - it was hell. And work has been making me soo tired so been crashing when i get home and trying to pack on weekends whilst preparing for baby.

*Pixanne, Wombat,* hey Mummies hope you are good and ready for those precious babies arrivals in this final stretch.

I am all good babywise. My friends threw me an amazing baby shower on saturday. It was soo surreal couldnt stop crying just couldnt believe it was my babyshower. Something i never thought i would have the chance to experience.


----------



## X-raygirl

Well ladies! 

Shellbee....... Congratulations!  Our first baby magpie, just wonderful news! Hope he's settled in well and you are enjoying every precious moment as a new family. 

BJB......unbelievable!! Three!! Such wonderful news, hoping your keeping well. 

Nettya.....pupo again, fingers crossed for you, when is OTD? Positivity sent your way for this time to be your time. As for a nickname why not "lucifer" I kid you not when I say my friends wee boy has a friend in his class at nursery with the same name!!! Lol

Pixanne.... Hope the gd isn't causing too much more bother and that it def goes away when your little bundle arrives, bet dd can't wait to be a big sister! Can't be long now!!

Nuttynat & carrots..... Hope you both enjoyed the time away, relaxing and chilling out, jealous!!  

Wombat.... How lovely to have finished up, get relaxing before the little one arrives although must be hard with the excitement of it all. 

Caro.... How lovely, a baby shower. Perfect for helping you to believe its actually happening with all the other stuff that you've had going on! Tears of joy I hope. 

Afm..... After a loooong traumatic up and down cycle (didn't enjoy myself this time, too much stress and conflicting ideas from different people at nhs clinic) eventually had collection yesterday. managed 16 eggs even with a sleepy right ovary this time, never happened before?!? so just waiting to see what happens next couple of days then transfer booked for Thursday afternoon. Followed by an overnight at work then off for 2wks 

Good luck to those about to feel the labour pains, look forward to more announcements very soon. 
Much love xXx


----------



## Pixanne

Morning all!

Caro, I had my baby shower on Sunday! It was lovely.

X ray girl, that's a great result! Well done.

Shelbee, how's your little man and how are you?

Wombat, not long now! 

Carrots, sorry to hear you're so stressed. Hope your holiday helps. 

Nettya, how's the 2ww?

Nettya, hope your holiday is fab.

Afm, I'm shattered! Had ten people staying this weekend which at 38w is a bit crazy! My feet and ankles are huge and I'm so ready to pop. Six days to go!

X


----------



## nettya

Xraygirl - fingers crossed for good fertilisation rates!

Love the idea of the Lucifer for a nickname, but, erm, no! Wombat's recommendation has stuck and I'm chatting to Beanie at the mo. 
OTD (blood test) is booked for the 12th but it should be the 10th so I'll be hovering around pee sticks. 
I'm going through the usual madness - feeling pretty calm today but that's only because my bladder woke me up at 5:30 which is obviously a GOOD SIGN!  Working from home has been the best course of action. I have nothing to stress me out and if work is starting to, I just switch it off. I'm lucky that I can.

Good luck Pixanne and hi Carrots, Wombat and EVERYONE else I've missed!


----------



## CG781

Hello Magpies!

*Shelbee* - Hope you're enjoying your little boy and the bags under your eyes aren't too bad! 

*Pixanne/Caro/Wombat* - How lovely to hear about your baby showers...such great friends! Not long to go now!

*BJB* - How you feeling with 3 on board? Any MS? Can't wait to hear what combo of pink/blue you have!

*Xray* - 16 eggs is great! Hope they're busy fertilising at the mo...are you having IVF or ICSI? Good luck for ET!

*NuttyNat* - Hope you're having a lovely time in Kos! Hopefully AF will behave and you can get going with next cycle on your return!

*Carrots* - Hope you're having a nice relaxing hol with your DH and feeling less stressed now.

*Nettya* - Like the Beanie name!

*AFM * - Had ET last Friday, one plump little embie on board. Now trying not to analise every twinge! Have noticed increased thirst and up last couple of nights for a wee so hoping that's a good sign. Had forgotten the delights of the pessaries...never been so regular on the loo and my god the wind has been evil - even the dog got up and left the room last night!  OTD is 14th so just behind you Nettya. Had pre and post transfer accupuncture, been drinking pineapple juice, eating brazil nuts and even went to church last sunday (all bases covered!) Praying this is our lucky time as can't even think about going thru this all again. 

Hello to any Magpies I've missed out! xxx


----------



## nettya

CG - I'm so with you.  I feel like if this doesn't work from me we need to find a safer womb for the frosties. I'm hoping the Embryogen and the serene calm state of my body and mind (yeah right!) does the trick this time.

You're talking regular on the loo - I've gone overboard on the loo. Normally am completely bunged up but not this time. Oh no. Not safe out of the house at the moment!


----------



## CG781

*Nettya* - Have you had the sex dreams too? Not sure if it's because we've been abstaining (usually get cramps after 'o' just before AF so didn't want to risk it) but I've had some seriously horny dreams!


----------



## nettya

No! I'm missing out


----------



## blue egg

cogratulations shell bee on your little bundle of joy so pleased for you

Baby jelly triplets oh my god thats amazing news well done you

Nutty nat just back from kos my god it was hot but totally amazing sick now im back lol hope you have fun


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hello lovely magpies

As u can probably imagine still very shocked and trying to get our heads round it! But...excited too!
Than you so much for your lovely comments 
Felling tired, still bit sicky but dh being lovely.

Nuttynat hope u Had a fab holiday hon!

Ha ha cg and nettya. So at ten weeks have abstained since before et. Poor dh! But been having some fab dreams too!

Nettya love beanie!  Am currently known as bean bag! By my dh!

Cg good luck on pupo too! Hope u both get the result you deserve xx

Nettya fingers crossed for mon. No cheeky early testing! 

Pixanne defo hope your getting your feet up sounds like you deserve it....not long now xx

X-ray how your embies dong any news?

Carrots hope u having a fab holiday xx

Hey wombat how's ur maternity treating u hope u getting last bits done and relaxing x

And of course our first official magpie mummy, shellbee hope ur loving every minute between being tired! Xx

Really hope I didn't miss anyone!

Bjb xx


----------



## X-raygirl

Morning girls......no baby announcements yet?!?!?
Just a quick one from me to say I'm now back on the 2ww train, 1x 7cell and 1x 8 cell embies popped in yesterday. Again none to freeze but wasn't expecting there to be any, just always hope there is. 
Managed my 16.5hr overnight shift without too much bother and I'm now off work for nearly 2wks! 
Time to relax and nurture 
Ill be checking in for delivery news!
Much love xXx


----------



## nettya

good luck xraygirl!  Your shift sounds a little long, glad your able to stay off work. xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Good luck X-ray

Congrats on being pupo xx


----------



## may2

Shellbee....... Congrats!!!

X-ray-Congrats on being pupo xx
May


[


----------



## Pixanne

X ray girl, confrats on being pupo!

Hi all!

Quick one from me! Still hanging in there! Booked in on mon so will let you know after that!

X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I'm due tomorrow (well in 20 minutes time haha) ! Although I know baby is going to be late lol. If nothing I will be induced by 22nd x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Good luck Amy! Xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Good luck pixanne and Amy xx


----------



## X-raygirl

Good luck lovely magpies, hope we see some announcements soon!


----------



## CG781

Good luck Pixanne and Amy!

X-ray -congrats on being pupo!

Nettya -you testing tmrw? If so good luck! 

AFM - 3 more sleeps til OTD.   

Hello to all you lovely magpies! Xxx


----------



## nettya

Hey CG - yep, tomorrow's the day. Not really feeling it I have to say. I'm putting off going to sleep - am stuck into the Game of Throne books so will try and keep reading that until I pass out from exhaustion. How are you bearing up?


----------



## Pixanne

Eeep! Wide awake and waiting for my clock to say 6.30 to get up any go! X


----------



## nettya

I'M PREGNANT!


----------



## CG781

Congratulations Nettya! Xxxx


----------



## X-raygirl

Nettya!!!! Congratulations my lovely!! Wonderful news, hope the magpie luck sticks for you too CG!! Only a couple of sleeps for you! (And me, OTD 20th Aug)
Pixanne... Wishing you all the best, frostie will be a wee beauty I'm sure! 
And Amy, if bubba comes today best of luck lady! 
Awfully excited today for all of you, wee happy tears must be the crinone gel hormones! 
Much love to you all today!!


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies! 

massive       to *nettya*, had everything crossed for you hon! Brilliant news! Go Beanie! 
Hope the magpie luck continues for you *CG* and* x-raygirl*!     
*Pixanne* - wow, you could be having your baby right now! exciting stuff! Hope all goes well for you and we soon have some lovely news of another new arrival! xx
*BJB * - how you doing hon? Hope you and all your little ones are well, and you can take it easy! 
*amy* - can't be long for you now, looking forward to some news! x
*Caro* - hello hon, glad to hear you are well! I know what you mean about the baby showers, it did feel a little surreal to me too, like, 'can this really be for ME'? It was lovely though, and now I can't stop going into our nursery and looking at all the beautiful things and imagining our little one using them all! 
*Shellbee* - hope you are ok and settling into being 'Mum'! I am sure little Finley has turned your whole world upside down (in the nicest way!) - thinking of you and sending you lots of magpie hugs as you enjoy this amazing time!  xxxx
hello to anyone else I have missed! 

*AFM* - just enjoying playing the waiting game now! officially due in three weeks, but who knows what will happen from here on in?!  Spending my days getting the house all ready, swimming, cooking lots of freezer bits and trying to re-e-e-e-e-e-s-t as much as possible! I love my bump so much, but I'm getting really excited to meet our little one at long last now (and find out what kind they are!) 
loads of love and wombat hugs to all 
love wombat xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Congratulations Nettya!!!


Good luck to those testing in the next few days x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Eeeeek how exciting

Yay nettya massive congrats so pleased for you x

Pixanne hope by now you have met frostie and enjoying every minute x

Amy any twinges?

Wombat sooo enjoy your time hon so pleased you got there and can't wait to hear about fringer!

Cg and and X-ray so hoping magpie luck is with you too. Crossing everything xx

Shellbee know your way too use to post enjoying your georgeous little one. Give him a squeeze from me

How you dong may and blue egg x

Am - trying to rest but find soo tired but get so frustrated as wake up at silly o clock then awake for ages after getting up for a wee! Then can't lie in on a weekend. So just about caught up this weekend then awake last night and been to work and all tired again! Ah well will be worth it! 
Next scan 22nd for 12 weeks and screen so just airing and getting fatter! Bit scared about actually how fat I will get! Eek!

Hope I didn't miss any lovelies

Bjb xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Not long now bjb till your 12 wk scan then!!'


Just checking in to see if any news on frostie arriving!!

Well I am due on any day now, hoping it holds out till Thursday so I can request when I am back from Greece. Really nervous as most of the ladies on my hospital are not getting accepted for treatment until their 3rd month of requesting, really want to be either cycling or have cycled by November as the 18th would have Beene due date. Also blasted Hipp baby club today as dispite me clicking unsubscribe on their email constantly since 8th April I got one today saying yay your 26 weeks - they have since appologised but it has brought it all back once again!


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Aaaaah how could I forget you nutty xx

Sorry for email reminders sooo hard big hugs xx

Have fab time in Greece hope af and hospital behaves

Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Sophie Lily arrived at 11.14pm on 12/8/13 after a rather quick and ouchy labour! Feeling quite hardcore after just one epidural and she weighed in at 8lbs6! Scary first hour as she had a few breathing problems but was back with me within an hour and all well. Totally in love. Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Netteya - congrats! You really deserve it xxxx


Pixanne - congrats on birth of Sophie


AFM - 3 days overdue now! Still no sign, one lazy baby over here! Got a sweep today but not banking on it working as I've tried everything and they don't wanna come out. Will be booked in for induction today too incase baby doesn't turn up naturally x


----------



## CG781

Congratulations Pixanne! Beautiful name for beautiful baby magpie!

Amy - Hope things get moving for you soon!

BJB - Feel your pain with tiredness...have total insomnia at the moment, was so tired yesterday I got home from work, did bum bullet and climbed into bed! Slept thru phonecall from hubby asking to be picked up form station so he had to walk home (it's only about 1.5 miles)!

Xray - Goodluck for 20th hope the magpie luck sticks for you too!

Nutty - Hope AF behaves, enjoy rest of your holiday!

Wombat - Enjoy your last few weeks...feet up time!

AFM - One more sleep til OTD.


----------



## X-raygirl

Awww pixanne! Sooo chuffed for you lady. Wonderful addition to your family. Enjoy everything new with this one and the beautiful relationship that will blossom with dd. 

Amy...hang on in there, nearly time to meet that little amazing eggie that made it. It's gonna be soooo special for you, can't wait to hear your news soon. 

The other ladies nearly ready to pop hope your all resting and enjoying the last few days/weeks before the fun starts. 

My other testing buddies hope your able to keep sane, CG one more sleep!!! 

Afm......  Baaaaad x-ray! Dont judge me but I couldn't help myself and poas 
If only to check trigger was gone and as it was digital it obv said bfn as I'm only 5dp3dt. 
Buuuut..... On further inspection ( I sat on my bedroom floor and attacked that pee stick with a chisel!! Lol)
I found two strips inside, one with the -ve line and a second with a faint blue +ve line, so if it had been a non digital I'd of taken that as a +ve. 
Stupid x-ray as now I'm thinking trigger? Actual +ve? 
Who knows!! 
Sorry for the 'me' post can only be honest with my fellow magpies! 
Much love ladies and thinking of you all. XxX


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Pixanne yay! Congratulations fab news! Love the name xx

X-ray step away. your messing with your mind! 

Good luck cg xx

Eek u next Amy! 

Arm counting down......not 5 more progesterone injections will be sooooooo glad to see the back of them. My ass is in soo much pain!

Bjb xx


----------



## X-raygirl

Thank you bjb
Have put what is left of that pee stick in the bin and out of my mind till OTD. 
You'll be glad to see the back of those injections brave girl you are! 
XxX


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Good girl xx


----------



## nettya

Pixanne - congratulations! Sophie is a beautiful name x
BJB - lucky you coming to the end of the gestone jabs! Mine are starting to hurt now, swear my butt is turning to leather.
X-ray - leave those sticks alone! Just hold out, save yourself the anxiety. Hard I know - just one day after my BFP and I have to stop myself picking up an HPT each time I go to the loo! 
CG - not long to go! I'll be checking on you for GOOD NEWS in the morning. X
Amy - hope your little one doesn't keep you waiting too much longer!
Wombat - thanks for all the celebration bananas and stuff   

Afm - am now in new state of anxiety. Really wish symptoms would kick in so I could feel a bit more confident in the BFP staying the distance. I don't put much faith in my womb being a nurturing environment given my immune issues so I hope the drugs are doing the trick and that Beanie is resilient.


----------



## X-raygirl

Nettya, I'm sure beanie is as tough as that behind of yours!  
Positive thoughts for you my lovely


----------



## Shellbee

Sorry I have been AWOL ladies, my little man keeping me very busy and I'm loving every minute   Thank you all for your lovely posts and asking after us 

Pixanne massive congratulations on the safe arrival of Sophie, hope you are doing ok and that DD is loving being a big sister 

Nettya, congratulations                      love much deserved.   this one is your baby I'm sure beanie is very resilient just like you .. It's still early for symptoms I didn't feel much until 6/7 weeks when started on the hunger sickness 

BJb, rest as much as you can tiredness will get better but guessing not that much with 3 on board!  5 days will fly until you can stop the injections and not long until your scan 

CG good luck for tomorrow 

X-ray step away and stay away for at least 3 more sleeps   

Nutty, hope they get you cycling again and don't make you wait .. Stupid emails that's awful glad they have finally stopped now 

Wombat, 3 weeks eek! Won't be long now can't wait to hear your news.. Don't know why but I think little girl! 

Caro, you'll be meeting your little lady soon also 

Hello go everyone else I've missed, will try and keep up


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks everyone!! Am home tomorrow so hopefully af will arrive


Pixanne congratulations on the birth of Sophie x

X-ray - just to let you know I tested at 6dp3dt and mine showed bfp and got stronger every day  but the other ladies are right. I drover self crazy testing every day as was terrified it was trigger. I've got a good feeling for you!!


Amy just think your miracle is gonna arrive any day now!!


Hello to everyone I've missed


----------



## CG781

Morning magpies.

Well there was a line but it was so super faint that I'm really not convinced, I know a line is a line but last time it was so much clearer there was no doubt. Just feeling a bit rubbish as had the most niggly headache for the past three days that paracetomol just doesn't seem to budge. Just have to see what happens, will keep taking the meds and test again in maybe a week to see if line gets stronger.


----------



## nuttynat1982

A line is a positive!! Congratulations xx


----------



## blue egg

Hi lovely magpies

Pixanne congratulations and well done on the birth of Sophie really pleased for you

Nettya congratulations on bein pregnant im sure all will be fine

Nuttynat hope you had fun in kos it was hot wasn't it iv so got holiday blues now im good lol

To everyone iv missed good luck with the births,the testing and being on the two week wait.

I start my third attempt tomorrow told no one this time as I don't have any feelings about it w x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi blue egg!!


Yes it was hot! I've just got home tonight so am knackered. Good luck with your 3rd attempt. I am hoping to start my 2nd as soon as af comes. Keeping everything crossed that I get accepted and not told to ring back next month x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello MAGPIES

pixanne major congratulations on your daughter
Nettya congratulations on your BFP


To the 2ww magpies    
To magpies starting again     

Amy hope little one is soon with you

Donna


----------



## nuttynat1982

Well af is here and have rung and requested. Keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## CG781

Good luck blue egg...hopefully 3rd time lucky!  

NuttyNatt - Great that AF has arrived, everything crossed for you that you can start asap!

Amy - Any sign of your baby making an appearance this week?

Hi to all the other magpies!

AFM - I am so confused at the moment. Did the test the clinic provided on wednesday and the line was so feint (last time was much darker) so I was totally unconvinced it has worked but everyone says a line is a line so told clinic it was positive and kept taking meds. Did another HPT this morning and a more convincing positive but thinking maybe it's just picking up HCG still in my system. The thing is my temperatures are nowhere near as high as last time I was pregnant (36.8 vs 37.2) and I just don't feel any different. Last time I had all these stretching feelings in my uterus. Only thing I had this time was some killer headaches and bit of nausea around test date and super tired. I know last time ended in m/c so maybe I should be pleased that this time feels different but I just dont want to get my hopes up. I asked the nurse if I should have hcg blood test but she said they dont recommend them and having no symptoms is perfectly normal. She gave me another test to use after the weekend for peace of mind.

Guess I've just got to wait for viability test but that's not til 30th August! Going to drive myself mad in the meantime!  Anyone experience anything similar? xxx


----------



## Caro101

Hello My Lovely Magpies

*Pixanne ~* A huge Congrats on the arrival of your precious little lady. What beautiful names, you must be in heaven.

*Nettya ~* Congrats on your BFP.. Beannie is a sure tough one and am sure will be fine. Soooo deserved my lovely. We are all rooting for Beanie.

*BJB~* Time will go by soo fast till 12 week scan. Hope you are feeling okay. Hope its now sunk in that you are with child  

*Amy ~* By now you could have had your little one. Hope he/she has made the long awaited exit he he he he. I somehow have a feeling our little lady is not going to be on time but midwife thinks otherwise. I guess time will tell.

*Wombat~* Not long now. I can imagine how you must be feeling. We have started doing bits up and its just so surreal to think we are really having a baby.

*CG781 ~* I think its totally normal to feel how you are feeling but please try not to drive yourself crazy. Every pregnancy is different. I drove myself nuts after BFP because i had no symptoms at all untill about 8 weeks when we had Viability Scan ( maybe some of it was psychological too). I had no temperature change, no nausea, no stretching pains nothing. All symptoms came after 8 weeks so please relax.

*Nutty~* Hope you manage to get in to cycle and even more so hope a natural BFP comes your way.

*Blueegg ~* Wishing you all the luck in the world with your cycle. Third time lucky hey. Lots and lots of baby dust and baby vibes your way.

*X ray ~* You sound just like i was  . I remember being soo desperate for symptoms so i could actually believe that i had really seen the bfp on the stick he he he he. And then they started and i wished they would go away.

*Shellbee~* I can imagine just how much you must be enjoyin your little man. Do share all the good and not so good bits too he he he.

*AFM ~* Finally on maternity leave ahhhhhhh feels soo good although now so busy getting all baby bits together. Somehow i am getting soo emotional. Each time i actually think that we are really having a baby, i start crying. Can't believe it i am so emotional just thinking at one point i had actually accepted and welcomed the fact the fact that we may never be parents and here we are actually preparing for our baby's arrival.


----------



## Pixanne

Hi all

A very quick one from us!

Congrats to our new chicks sitting on their eggs and to the new bfps! Such fab news.

I can't remember who was symptom spotting but every pregnancy is different and can't really be compared. Do stop taking your temperature etc - there isn't always a basal rise!

Afm, in heaven with our little love. Dd1 is slowly coming round and is having some lovely daddy time. Sophie is a little jaundiced but midwife isn't concerned and my milk is in now and she's feeding well so hopefully she'll flush that out quickly. 

X


----------



## Carrots12

Morning lovely magpies, how are you all doing? 

*Pixanne* - Congratulations on the birth of little Sophie Lily, our first pink magpie. I am glad her jaundice is clearing up and that she is settling in well.

*CG & Nettya* - Congrats to you both on your bfps, that's fabulous news. Sending you lots of love for a healthy and happy 9 months.

*Nutty* - Good luck for your next treatment, I have a great feeling for you.

A massive hello and hugs to everyone else. 

AFM - You may recall in my last post that we were considering adoption.... well things have moved on a bit since then. After weeks of not thinking about treatment/pregnancy, of eating the wrong foods, drinking far too much, building and lifting heavy flat pack and cases, and roasting myself in 40 degree heat in Greece last week it was rather a shock to do a pregnancy test yesterday to discover I am 5+ weeks pregnant!!!    I don't know if this is the result of one of our frosties hanging on (and my hormone levels not being high enough for a pregnancy test to pick up in July?) or if a natural miracle had occurred... and it will be a miracle as I wasn't monitoring ovulation and, due to DHs shifts and recent family stresses, we only DTD once! Am waiting for my hospital to call me in order to book in for an early scan. Today is egg collection day for them so I doubt I will hear until this afternoon... it's going to be a very long day I think! Am so so shocked and didn't sleep more than an hour last night as I had so much going round in my head. I just hope that little bean is okay .... I feel awful that I haven't looked after us well but I was sure the game was over forever. I wasn't even taking folic acid so had to do an emergency trip to Boots yesterday to stock up. I won't allow myself to believe it until we have the scan and just hope and pray that everything is okay.   

Lots of love to you all.
xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Omg carrots! That's brilliant news! Many congratulations! What a surprise xx

Caro hope your enjoying your maternity leave and nesting and resting xx

Cg how you doing must be awful to be in such limbo know we had that last Xmas! When you testing again?

Nutty how did you get on are they happy to start you this month?

Blue egg how you doing you getting on ok with dr?

Amy you had twinges yet?

Wombat how you doing? Any twinges yet? What's your edd?

Pixanne and shellbee hope your having a lovely lovely time with your little ones.

Sure I've missed some one hello to you! 

Afm. Sitting tight this week scan Thursday, excited but nervous cant wait to see them all again!

Bjb xx


----------



## X-raygirl

Hi ladies...... Firstly, carrots!!!! How wonderful!! Congratulations! Not sure what is better, a wee stowaway frostie or a magical magpie miracle! Either way fabulous news 

No more baby announcements? Amy, wombat, Caro?

Blue egg.... Wishing you well with your next cycle, I actually think having no feelings for it might help you along, no stress on yourself just roll with it and see what happens.

Nutty... Here's hoping you get started ASAP and get that we'll deserved bfp.

Bjb... Only a few more sleeps before you see the little monsters! Bet they're already planning how to get up to mischief on the outside! 

Pixanne.... Glad dd is coming round to being a big sister, must be wonderful to watch her taking on a new role in the family. 

CG..... How you feeling? Anything?? Any more pee stick action to put your mind at rest? 

Afm.... In a bit of a similar situation to CG! Now I know otd is tomorrow but it was my birthday on Friday so did a sneaky test..... Faint 'squinter' of a  +ve   
dh soo excited went out and bought me more pee sticks, did another that day...yep, feint line again....did one on sat, nothing there, not a thing! so I was thinking chemical for def. poas Sunday, slightly stronger faint line   but still so pale.  I don't think it's a real one. Haven't done any today as ill wait till tomorrow for official otd, sooooo not sure where I'm at!! Lol
I'm still thinking chemical as last time with our mc the +ve lines were jumping off the stick before the test lines had come up! I'll let you all know tomorrow.
Much love xXx


----------



## X-raygirl

Sorry if I missed anyone out! Magpie hugs!!!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all!!


Carrotts!! OMG congratulations  


X-ray and cg good luck for tomorrow


Well not wonderful news for me. Clinic rang on Saturday and advised that there had been a cock up....  My files should have gone to the review board after my m/c so they could have a plan in place - this was confirmed at my follow up in June. My file is still sat there and hasn't been reviewed so can't start treatment until they know what they are doing. The nurse wasn't happy so said she was going to take my file along with my recurrent m/c tests (which they couldn't tell me over the phone) to the dr's today and try to speed it along, they said they would ring me early this week with a plan so it's more waiting.


As you can imagine I'm starting to get a bit peed off with them now (wonderful NHS)


----------



## CG781

Carrots -Congratulations! That is truly wonderful news! 

Blue egg - I can understand you not having feelings, easier way to cope with this roller coaster of a journey.

Pixanne - glad to hear you're all settling into life with your new addition! 

BJB - hope scan all goes well on Thursday.

Caro- must be lovely finally being on maternity and waiting for your baby to arrive.....enjoy every minute (with or without the tears!) 

X-ray - good luck for tmrw, really hope it's the real thing for you and embie is just taking time to settle in for the next 9 myths!

Sure I've missed someone so hello all you other magpies!

AFM - haven't done any more poas. Woke up this morning with tummy cramps and went to the loo where I had some dark red/brown blood. Spent next ten mins sobbing down the phone to dh who had just got to work in London, he got straight back on train to come home and I rang clinic. Nurse was really nice but said too early to scan and just to rest today so that's all I've done. Seems to have eased up and only small amount of brown when I wipe now so just praying it was a one off and all still ok in there. I am a seriously emotional wreck! Still over ten days til scan....just got to try to hold it together. What will be, will be. Xxxx


----------



## CG781

Sorry - missed you nutty nat - hope they get your paperwork sorted so you can get things moving ASAP! Xx


----------



## nettya

Carrots - OMG! That's amazing news, you must be beside yourself with excitement!! I'm beside myself with excitement for you! 

CG - I hope things work out ok for you. Early bleeding can mean nothing. So many women have it. Routing for you xx

BJB - a line's a line... Hang on in there! 

AFM - did another POAS yesterday evening - still BFP, showing 2-3 weeks at 5+2 which is fine I think. Tomorrow is a pretty huge day for me. I checked my diary from my previous three pregnancies and EVERY time I have bled on 5+4 which is tomorrow. If I get through tomorrow unscathed I'll be happy. Still got 2 weeks to go before the early (not really early!) scan. My mum is convinced things are going to be ok this time - she's refusing to book an Easter holiday because she'll be needed bless her.


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies! 

Been away for the weekend and there is so much to catch up on - I will do my best! x

*Carrots* - wonderful news, and made me laugh out loud at the fickleness of fate! Hoping for a true magpie miracle for you hon, keep us posted!    xxx
*Pixanne* - huge congratulations on the safe arrival of Sophie!  Hope you are enjoying every lovely minute! xxx
*nettya* - thinking of you today and hoping it passes without incident - stick with your mum's positive thinking!   x
*CG781* - hope it was just one of those things, and everything is ok for you xx
*nuttynat* - feeling annoyed on your behalf!  Hope they get things moving asap for you now! Stay strong x
*x-ray* - haha, no baby news here yet! On the 'final countdown' now, so super-excited pretty much all the time wondering when our little one will decide to make their appearance!   hope your testing shows up a stronger positive for you today, got everything crossed!   x
*BJB* - I'm fine thanks, had a few Braxton Hicks now but nothing else - just playing the waiting game! Got two weeks left until EDD!  Enjoy seeing your little trio again on Thursday! 
*Caro* - enjoy every minute of your mat leave! It's lovely isn't it, just being able to focus on yourselves and the baby!  I think we can all empathise with those emotional tears, it is so amazing to me still that we are actually going to have a baby any day now, after so many years of heartache - well, I think anyone would be allowed a little cry! 
hello to anyone else I have missed!

AFM - just enjoying relaxing and getting ready for the arrival of our precious little one! have been meeting up with all my friends and family, which has been lovely, just in case we go into hibernation after the birth and don't emerge from the house for the first six weeks!  I feel really ready to meet our little one now, and am getting really curious about whether they will turn out to be a boy or a girl! Either way, I know we are going to be on  when they are here with us at last! Can't wait 

loads of love and wombat hugs to all 
love wombat xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hood luck Wombat!! I hope your wait isn't too long xx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

Thank you so much for your lovely responses. I still don't believe its real - tiredness, sore boobs and nausea aside (am wondering if I am imagining those ) - and I know I won't until I have my scan. Unfortunately we are all far too aware of what could and can go wrong that its so hard to relax. Have my scan booked in for Friday and am just hoping and praying all will be okay.  

*Nettya* - sending you lots of love and good vibes today.   I am with your Mum and am sure that everything is going to be okay this time around.

*Nutty* - I would be fuming if I was you! It is dreadful that the hospital's incompetency is delaying your next treatment and also stressing you out.  I hope everything gets sorted soon for you.

*CG* - I really hope that the bleeding is nothing to be concerned about, how worrying for you. Make sure you follow the nurses advice and rest up well.  

*X-Ray* - Sending you lots of luck for OTD today, I hope you get a fabulous early birthday present.  

*BJB* - I bet you are counting down the hours until you see your little trio again. How exciting! I hope Thursday is here before you know it.

*Wombat* - It is so amazing that you only have 2 weeks left until your EDD. I love that you haven't found out what you are having and that you have that excitement still to come. Maybe we should start taking bets??  Enjoy the next few weeks of nesting and relaxing before all the real fun begins.

*Caro* - How is your mat leave going? I must be so nice not having to worry about work and just concentrating on getting ready for your little one.

To everyone else I have missed, massive Magpie hugs.    

xxx


----------



## nettya

I've just had to leave my little geriatric fur-baby at the vet on a drip for 24-48 hours :-(  Really hope he pulls through, we don't need this now! I need his fluffy cuddles and his little miaow!  He's 18, has kidney disease, has hardly eaten or drunk anything over the last 5 days and has lost a kilo in weight since his last check up 2 months ago. His blood tests show his kidneys are ok, at best the problem is that he has pain in his jaw from arthritis that is stopping him eating. Please keep him in your thoughts.  xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Big hugs Nettya. Hope your fur baby is ok. Xxx


----------



## X-raygirl

Evening ladies, just a quickie from me.....
Nettya, big hug to make up for lack of fur baby hugs your missing just now. Thinking of you. 
Afm..... This mornings test still the same, a +ve but a faint one. Not sure what's going on but bought digitalis to try in the morning. I think the words might help me deal with the result as opposed to looking at them in different lights! I suppose even tho the line is faint it is there. So I THINK it's a bfp! Lol. 
Love to you all. XxX


----------



## Pixanne

Carrots, fantastic news! Congrats!

Nettya, hope your furbaby is home soon.

X-ray, why don't you ask your clinic to do an hcg blood test? Prob more conclusive than Poas at this stage.

Afm, in my bubble with my gorgeous girls. 

X


----------



## X-raygirl

Did a cb digital...... It's a yes!! 
BFP!


----------



## nettya

Hooray X-Ray!!!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Congrats X-ray! X


----------



## Carrots12

Congrats X-Ray!  xxx

Nettya - hope your furbaby is doing okay.  

xxxx


----------



## CG781

Congratulations Xray!

Nettya - Hope your fur baby is on the mend.....they're so special...can't imagine life without mine now.

Hello all you other lovely magpies.

AFM - not feeling very positive at all now, still spotting brown stuff and this is how last mc started last time plus still getting cramps coming and going...just want to get scan done and confirm what I'm sure will be bad news so can get on with things. Sorry for the negative post amongst the other happy news.   xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi CG

So sorry to read that you are having spotting and cramps.  Sending you lots of   and    .  I really hope that everything is okay.

xxx


----------



## X-raygirl

Thank you for the well wishes ladies, trying to keep myself on the level as we have been here before. 

CG......try not to worry, I know it's difficult but keep positive. I seem to remember lots of ladies having bleeding/spotting when we did this together the first time round. And they are the ones who have/are welcoming their new family additions just now. Keeping everything i possibly can crossed for you.  
XxX


----------



## nuttynat1982

Cg - how many weeks are you?? My EPU gave me a scan at 5 + 1 as I had some cramps. Can they not scan you early?


----------



## Pixanne

Cg, old blood is fine. Indeed new blood can be. At 5 and 6w, I bled with Sophie and I mean gushing new blood with clots. Sophie was born safe and well. X


----------



## nettya

Hey CG - Like the others have said, keep thinking positive and if you can get to an EPU earlier than your booked scan do - it'll be worth it for the piece of mind.

I just went to visit fur-baby. He's looking extremely sorry for himself with his leg all bandaged up to keep the drip in. He wasn't impressed with me. They're waiting for the first round of tests to come back - looking for inflamed bowel or thyroid problems at the moment. If it's either of those they're treatable. If it's not those they'll start scanning for cancer . We'll know more in a day or two. 

Went to see my GP today - who told me not to get too excited as we've been here before! Er, thanks! She also said she didn't want me going into work until safely past 12 weeks but that I can work from home - so here I am for the next few weeks!


----------



## CG781

I'm only 5+3 so even if they can see a sac at EPU I guess it would be too early to see a hb so will still be in limbo. Then with bank holiday weekend earliest I'd get in would be tues (6+2) and then I may as well wait til Friday. If it was just the spotting I'd feel a bit more hopeful but the cramps feel like they are more than just stretching. Thanks for your thoughts tho ladies. xxx


----------



## nettya

I saw two tiny flickers with the twins (preg 2) at 5+5 CG.  They were tiny flickers though and very hard to spot.  I think we were lucky to see them at that stage.  Thinking of you xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Just had my call back. Been told to request again next month and hopefully file should have been reviewed. No guarantee tho


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey peeps just checking in

Scan was fine three very wriggley twiglets all ok

Nuchal measurements all good

Very very happy and can now start to tell people. Will be very interesting to see reactions when we tell thems it's three! 

Bjb xx


----------



## blue egg

Magpies hello god iv missed so much since i last posted 

_Babyjelly so glad all went well with your scan still cant belive its triplets

CG781 Thinking of you hope things are ok with you

Nettya i hope fur baby is ok mine was ill about 4 weeks ago was the most stressful time ever poor nacho he better now though but my thooughts are with you at this stressful time

X-Ray Girl congrats on your test wishing you the best of luck

Carrots wow congrats well done must have been the greek sunshine that helped little bubs grow lol, we were in kos it was gorgeous and soso hot phew

Wombat keep us posted on baby news

To anyone iv missed huge apologies but i want to thank you all for your best wishes on our third cycle been on noresthrione now for 8 days finnish them on sun then back on 30th for scan and poss prostap if all well. Last time i had bad hot flushes and headaches but this time its summer (or so im told not so sure about here lol)i work in a roasting hot factory and im going to be flushing excellent eh........bring it on lol

Big hugs to each and everyone of you lots of love A _


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Best of luck this time blue egg xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Pleased to announce the birth of our baby boy! Born Saturday 17th August 2013 at 20:50 weighing in at 5lb 8oz and 49cms long.

He is small but perfect. He stopped growing at 36 weeks but that only came to light after he was born but he's now here safe and sound and doing well gaining weight. We came home Sunday   he is amazing can't stop looking at him. My labour was 1 hour and 50 mins but that also was down to blood pressure problems which effected his growth. 

We are all doing well xx


----------



## nettya

Congratulations Amy! Enjoy getting to know him


----------



## CG781

Congratulations Amy! It really does only take one! xx


----------



## Carrots12

Congrats Amy!  

xxx


----------



## X-raygirl

Amy....congratulations!! It only takes one, you are hope and inspiration to those of us who think it'll never work. You must be sooo loved up with him. Special little man. Enjoy everything about him


----------



## Martha Moo

Welcome to the world little man

Donna


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks girls xx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi everyone

Just a quickie from me....

Just back from our scan and we have a teeny tiny little miracle on board!!!  I am 6 weeks pregnant (still can't believe I can say that!) and got to see an amazing little heartbeat that had me and DH in tears.  We just can't believe that the one month we didn't try is the one month we got lucky after all this time.

We still have a long long way to go, and I am only too aware of everything that can go wrong, but for the moment we are over the moon.

Lots of love to you all.  Enjoy your long weekends.   
xxx


----------



## nettya

Carrots - Amazing! And we're exactly the same! I'm 6 weeks today. My first scan isn't until 7+3 so I've still got a while to wait yet.  I'm insanely jealous that you've already had your scan  xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats carrots xx


----------



## CG781

Brilliant news Carrots! So, so pleased for you! xx


----------



## Pixanne

Congrats Carrots and Amy


----------



## blue egg

Amy such good news congratulations to u and dh,enjoy every min

Carrots glad scan went well can imagine it would have been extremely emotional 
Afm makin buns for my nephew birthday party he was 4 and asked me to make happy birthday cakes. Blue ones lol thing is. I will need to test one or three later lol x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Yay congrats Amy - you got a name yet?

Carrots amazing just shows worth tryng in between!

Hi all xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Congratulations Amy!!


Glad all was ok Carrotts x


----------



## Caro101

Carrots - Oh My Goood Congratulations on your natural miracle. Soo pleased for you. Enjoy being pregnancy lovely and get used to it. I can imagine how you must have felt at scan. Really great news. 

Amy- a huge congrats on the arrival of your precious little man. You must be in heaven and so inlove. Seems like just the other day that we were cycling and you were worrying about your embies now a perfect little man. Soo lovely. 

Nettya, BJB, Cg,X Ray and any other preggo magpies hoping you are taking supercare of yourselves

Wombat - Hope you are doing okay my lovely.  We are due around the same time hey. What's your due date. I am 6th September according to IVF dates and 2nd September according to scan. I guess only time will tell eeek. 

Pixanne and Shellbee - I am sure you are in the midst of heaven and getting lots of cuddles.


----------



## Caro101

Pressed button by mistake and posted before had finished post stupid i phone

Nutty- How are you my lovely. I hope you still feeling relaxed ish from your holiday and your clinics haven't managed to **** you off by their silliness. Hoping for a natural miracle for you too in between and your clinic get their act together to get you in.

Bluegg- Hope your cycle is going okay sweets. Wishin you all the baby luck with this cycle. 

Nettya- Hope your fur baby is feeling soo much better and you can get some cuddles.


----------



## nettya

Hey Caro - fur baby has turned into a huge danger zone! He's back at home but has the squits, can't go out, and we have to get loads if meds into him each day.  DH is on cat care duty but given our heightened state of nervousness this means constant floor cleaning, hand washing, litter tray cleaning. And with the medication I wrap him up in a towel, with big rubber gloves on so I can hold him steady while DH tries to get tablets in him. It's ridiculous!


----------



## X-raygirl

Hey ladies, 
how are you our ready to pop magpies? Hanging in there? Hoping for some more lovely magpie news soon. 
Are my fellow recent bfp'rs doing ok, any news on scans etc? 
And our ladies with their new bundles of joy? How is new family life going? Excited for you all 
Afm.....5wks yesterday, clinic confirmed they'd received my bfp confirmation letter and to expect 1st scan appt in post for 23rd sept!! Eh?? Another month away.....making me 9wks? Any of you girls wait this long? I was expecting domething around the 7 wk mark. 
Anyway as an aside don't imagine there is much point in a scan in a month as woke up this morning with bleeding and cramps  so after such high hopes of third time lucky seems like its not to be again 
Happy positive thoughts....I'm trying!
XxX


----------



## nettya

Hi Xray - if you're having bleeding (which might well mean nothing - it's so so common this early and many people go on to have happy healthy babies) you could get yourself to an EPU for a scan - maybe not this week as you're only 5 weeks but next week?  
Seems odd that your first scan is so late. Mine is at 7+3 - next Monday in fact.  

Everything is going ok for me. No obvious symptoms apart from the ones the meds give you but nothing to give me cause for alarm either. Having said that I'm in a constant state of ARRRGGGHHHH especially as it gets closer to scan date.  I can't begin to dare to dream.  I've peed on so many sticks!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Keeping everything crossed X-ray - I'd contact the epu too. I had an emergency scan at 5 +1 but my official scan wasn't until I was 8 weeks x


----------



## CG781

Hello Magpies

Well it's definitely all over for me this time. Started bleeding heavily saturday morning and has continued since then. Had a frank chat with dh and he's going to stop drinking completely and dramatically reduce his caffeine intake for next three months to try and get his swimmers in best possible condition before we do our next fresh cycle. 

Does anyone have any experience of mens supplements to increase motility? Been looking at Proxeed, Fertilaid and Wellman but wondered which were best?

Hope all the new mummys and mummys to be are doing ok!

X-ray I hope the outcome is better for you.  

xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi ladies, I hope you all had good long weekends.

CG - I am so so so sorry to read your post.    Sending you lots of love and hugs.  Make sure you take the time to look after yourself and your DH.  Re the men's supplements, I had my hubby taking Wellman for a period of time as I had read and heard lots of good things about them.  Fingers crossed they do the trick.

XRaygirl - so sorry to read you are having cramps and bleeding.  As Nettya says, this could be nothing at all and I have seen women on here that have bled throughout their early pregnancies and gone on to have healthy deliveries and babies.  Will keep everything crossed for you.  Is it worth phoning your clinic and explaining the situation so they can get you in for an earlier scan?  Another month to wait does seem like a long long time.  I had a 6 week scan and am also having an 8 week scan at my hospital so waiting until you are 9 weeks does seem very late.

Nettya - I can only imagine how slowly time is going for you and I fully sympathise, it was like that for me last week and feels like our 8 week scan is still forever away.  Monday will be here before you know it and it'll be worth the wait.  How is your fur baby doing at the moment?

Big hugs to everyone else.  Sorry for the lack of personals to you all.   

Lots of love.
xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Cg so sorry hon x

X-ray I rang clinic when I bled. They had me in at 6 weeks for scan to check after bleed. Hopefully u can get early scan this way and check all is ok. 
Remember lots of women bleed in pregnancy and turns out ok xx

Hi other lovely magpies xx


----------



## nettya

Oh CG, I'm so sorry. I hope you're getting lots of support. I know there's nothing we can say that will comfort you, but know that we're here and thinking of you. Time, love, determination and hope will help you recover and prepare again xxx  

We had a consultation with the Marilyn Glenville clinic about nutrition and supplements - went on a super healthy diet (nothing earth shattering - just the obvious - wholegrains, protein, fruit and veg and cutting out processed caffeine, alchohol, white carbs, sugar, red meat most of the time etc etc). Also supplemented with flippin expensive pills from the Natural Health Practice - fert for men plus Nutriguard (antioxidants etc), plus Omega 3 tablets.  I was put on additional supplements to try and get my immune system under control - so supplements to help with stress.  So far so good (not that I'm on  them now).  The diet certainly helped.  Not the cheapest option but if it works it works right?

Carrots - Thanks for asking about the fur-baby. It's not looking good. Took him into the vet today. We can't get him to eat more than a couple of mouthfuls a day and his weight is down to 2.75kg (his ideal weight is about 5kg - he should be a chunky cat - he's a rugby player of a chap) - this is a further quarter kilo loss in a week despite treatment.  I've been sent away with appetite stimulants, and he's on prednisolone (just like me!), but the vet expected a much bigger improvement by now.  If his eating doesn't improve over the next two days the vet was really gently encouraging me to make that awful decision. It's just not fair on him - he's not happy and I don't want him to be  uncomfortable at the end of his days. I just can't believe this is happening now. So, we have to pray for a miraculous recovery of appetite now.  Selfishly on the one hand I want to keep him going as long as I can - I don't need this while we're in this delicate stage of pregnancy. But that's not fair on him. It's also horribly distressing to watch him just refuse food day after day and getting thinner and thinner.  

So - really, I think the vet feels we've done everything we can and almost tried to get me to make the decision today - I couldn't though. It's definitely an intestine issue, and if the steroids haven't sorted it, then it indicates that cancer could be the problem. The issue there is that a general would be needed to do a biopsy and the vet doesn't think he's strong enough to get through a general so we can't take that route even if I wanted to.

I don't feel that I have any choice or that he is going to improve, but that the next couple of days are preparing to say goodbyeand accepting the inevitable.  So sad.


----------



## Carrots12

Big   Nettya.  I know how much fur-babies are a proper part of the family so I understand how upsetting it is when they get ill.  I'm sure you have given your fur-baby a fabulous life.  Lots of love.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well today.

xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Cg. I'm so sorry for your loss, maybe worth while asking your clinic to do recurrent miscarriage tests - my clinic agreed no problems to me having it after 2 losses, big hugs xxxxx



Nettya big hugs about your fur baby , I lost my old cat Jess 3 years ago and was absolutely heart broken (I now have 2 other furbabys) it's awful having to make that decision x


----------



## X-raygirl

Afternoon ladies, thank you for the well wishes. 
I contacted clinic yesterday and went for blood test this morning. Sadly hcg levels are that of a non pregnant person so it is indeed all over......again! So, currently sitting it out with the bleeding at a steady flow but not in too much pain. Hopefully it stays that way and its all over fairly quickly. 
Disappointed doesn't even come close. 

Much love to you CG you are in my thoughts, so sorry it wasn't your time. 

Nettya sending you strength to help you deal with the inevitable difficult decision the next coming days.

Love to you girls waiting it out for 'new deliveries' 

Thinking of you all xXx


----------



## Carrots12

So so sorry X-raygirl.    

xxx


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies

So sorry to see such sad news on here today...* xraygirl, CG*, my heart is breaking for you, there are no words of comfort that can help but take heart from knowing how strong you both are and how much we are all thinking of you and willing you to get through this and on to better things  
*CG* - my DH had terrible swimmers, almost nothing happening, and he took ordinary zinc supplements for several months and we ended up having a fantastic fertilisation rate, far more than we ever dreamed of, so I would recommend them! he also stopped drinking and ate well x
congrats *amy* on your little man, hope you are enjoying every minute x
*Carrot*s - your scan post brought a tear to my eye; so so happy for you! I still remember the wave of emotion seeing that flickering heartbeat; a true miracle! Look after yourselves and enjoy it  xx
*nettya* - so sorry about your cat, it doesn't make it any easier but sometimes the kindest thing is to let go. you have shared a wonderful life, wishing you lots of strength for a difficult time, just think of the lovely memories  xx
*Caro* - hello fellow mum-to-be! Yes, we are due the same time, my EDD is 5th Sept! I am waiting patiently to see when our little one will decide to make an appearance; had lots of BH twinges this week but nothing so far! Everything is ready and I just really want to hold our baby now, and getting more and more curious to know what we are having!! 
*BJB* - hello, how are you getting on?  x

lots of love to all the magpies - really hope I can share arrival news with you soon, but until then...
loads of love and wombat hugs 
love wombat xxx


----------



## CG781

Xray - so sorry that you're in the same boat as me. Thinking of you and sending big hugs.  

Nutty - I'm certainly going to be makng a list of questions for next time I see consultant. I've still got one in the freezer but I just keep thinking that maybe they were a 'dodgy batch' and better to see if there are tests that can be done to try and find out whether it's me that's doing something to the embryos once implanted or if sperm quality needs to be improved. We're on a health kick from next week so will do all we can to give best possible chance.

Nettya - So sorry to hear about your furbaby. My old family dog had kidney failure and died in my arms as my dad was on the phone to the vet asking him to come out to put her to sleep. I'll never forget it but knew it was better that she was nolonger in pain and had enjoyed a wonderful life. Thinking of you going thru so much pain at what should be such a happy time counting down days to first scan.  

Wombat - Look forward to hopefully hearing some good news on the arrival of your little one soon!

Hello to all the other magpies and thanks for your messages. xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

X-ray, cg and nettya big if hugs

So sorry xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

X-ray so sorry for your loss, I'd give you the same advice i gave to cg - push for the m/c tests and look after your self. I'm gutted it has happened to you too x


----------



## Caro101

CG and X Ray ~ I am sooo sorry to come on here and read such terrible news. This fertility road is a sure cruel one and I know at this point there is very little comfort we can give you. I hope you both know just how much you are in our thoughts and know wht you are going through. Big hugs.

Nettya~ What an awful thing to be going through particularly at such a fragile time too. Hope whatever decision you reach you are at peace. No doubt DH is looking after you. Lots of hugs. 

Wombat ~ We are in the same boat. Everything ready and I can't wait. Midwife seemed to think she would come either before or on due date and said if she was a betting person she would put money on it. But not feeling like anything is going to happen soon. Have had lots of BH too and some contractions that go quiet after a little while but nothing else really. Hope your precious little one shows up soon.


----------



## nettya

x-ray, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourselves xxxx

We had to rush our little fur-baby into the vet this morning. He was practically unconscious when we got up this morning. We were with him when he went and the vet staff were amazing, I already miss him so much x


----------



## X-raygirl

Nettya, biggest of hugs to you.  Feeling your pain as our pets are so much more than that, they are our family. A friend made, a friend loved, a friend lost, till you meet again. XxX


----------



## nuttynat1982

Am so sorry Nettya - glad you got to be with him when he passed. RIP furbaby xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Oh Nettya, I am so so sorry.   

xx


----------



## CG781

So sorry Nettya. RIP furbaby. Big hugs.


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Nettya xx


----------



## nettya

Thank you for all of your virtual hugs - it means a lot, especially from those of you who are in need of huge hugs of your own. CG and X-ray - I hope you're bearing up ok    

Finding it really really weird to not have him here. I keep expecting to see him running across the garden, or sat at the top of the stairs. I've been used to grief relating to lost hope because of the miscarriages. I'd forgotten what grief with memories felt like. They're completely different pains. Both equally hurtful. And i know he's just a cat. But he was a cat who was with me for as long as a child would be at home with you for (at least!) - that's such an awfully long time. He was part of the family as you said X-ray.  We're having him cremated individually so that we can get his ashes back. We need to think of what to do with him. 
Still - he'll be able to join my lost babies now. He can go and give them his unique special love x

I feel like I've derailed the thread a bit so we should get back to the regular topics. All seems to be going well on the pregnancy front here. No early bleeding, and I hope     that we've been careful enough to avoid any potential infection resulting from nursing the cat. The scan is on Monday. Only time will tell, and I have the distraction of my parents over the weekend who are coming up to distract us from both the cat and the looming wand-camera on Monday. 

Love to you all
Nettya,
xx


----------



## Pixanne

Nettya, cg and X-ray - hugs to all of you x


----------



## Pixanne

Nettya, just to allay your fears on infection. The only risk is toxoplasmosis and if you've had cats for a significant amount of time, the likelihood is you've been exposed and are immune. It's very rare and affects feral cats more than domestic. X


----------



## nettya

Thank you Pixanne - that's really good to know


----------



## nuttynat1982

Nettya, when we lost our furbaby 3 years ago. We had him cremated privately and bought a magnolia tree which we planted in our garden with his ashes underneath. I now think that he is living on through the tree (I call the tree my Jessie tree) and get beautiful flowers every year x


----------



## Pixanne

We did similar. When I lost my lovely Pixie I bought a pixie apple tree. Now she gives me blossom and apples every year!


----------



## Carrots12

Morning ladies, hope you all had good weekends.

Just wanted to wish *Nettya* lots of love and luck for your scan today. Let us know how you get on. x

*Wombat and Caro* - looking forward to your big announcements, so excited for you both.



xxx


----------



## nettya

We saw a beautiful heart beating away!!! Everything is looking great. Totally overjoyed xx


----------



## CG781

Congratulations Nettya! Sooo pleased for you! xxxx


----------



## Carrots12

Fabulous news Nettya!!  So so happy for you.  Are you going to have another scan or have you been released to your GP/midwife?

We have our 8 week 1 day scan on Friday..... only 4 more sleeps but it feels like forever away.  Just want to know that Teeny is still okay in there.

xx


----------



## nettya

Thanks CG - How are you doing? 

Carrots - I asked if we could have one more because we have sadly been here before and lost our little one another week on. That was before I was supported with all the immune meds so I'm hoping they will continue doing the trick. We're going back next Fri - the 13th!!!


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies! 
Nothing much to report from us in wombat-land I'm afraid; just popping on to say hi and catch up!
Great news on your scan *nettya*; nothing beats seeing that amazing heartbeat for the first time xx
*Carrots* - hope it has gone well today and Teeny is ok  xx
*Caro* - how are you holding up? Hope you are ok! xx

AFM - had a bit of bloody show and a couple of strong contractions this morning, so I was hoping things were starting but nothing else since, so still playing the waiting game! Really hope it happens over the next couple of days now - I can't wait to hold our baby in my arms at long last  I'm also finding it hard to know what to do with myself - there's only so many box sets you can watch while wondering 'was that a twinge?!'  Still staying pretty calm though, so that's a good thing! xx
love and wombat hugs to all 
love wombat xx


----------



## Carrots12

OMG Wombat, I saw your name and squealed as thought you had an announcement.  I'm sure your little one will make an appearance soon, you've clearly made too nice a home for him/her in your tummy.  Come on baby Wombat, Mummy wants to meet you!!!

We had our 2nd scan today.  Little Teeny is doing well and is measuring 8w2d.  We've now been released from the fertility unit and back to my GP.  I still can't believe it's happening after all we've been through.  Am too scared to go onto a pregnancy thread but I'm sure I will after our 12 week scan.

How is everyone else??  Hope you are all looking forward to lovely weekends.

xxx


----------



## Caro101

My Lovely Magpies

Hope you are all well. Just a very quick post to share that our precious baby girl gracefully arrived yesterday 5-09-2013 at 2.50pm weighing 3.13kgs. She couldn't be anymore perfect. We are in absolute heaven and cannot believe she is ours to keep. I just can't describe the feeling closest to say she was worth every tear drop, every jab every prod.

Found myself thinking of all of you amazing ladies in the delivery room and just want to genuinely say Thank You from the bottom of my heart for being with me through this journey. You supported me and were there for me when just no one else could understand what I was going through. I am so grateful and wish you all so much happiness as you deserve nothing less. On our way home from hospital. Will post amazing birth story and proper personals hopefully tomorrow. Lots of Love.


----------



## Babyjellybaby

You got me in tears caro. What a lovely and true message xxx massive congratulations on the birth of your baby girl.cant wait to hear her name. Enjoy u deserve every minute xxxx

Wombat ur defo next! Good luck

Carrots that's the scan that made me realise a bit more real. Looked like proper babies and much bigger than the time before! Enjoy! U will never stop worrying tho xxx

Nettya how u Doing? When's your next scan? Xx

Mummies pix, shellbee and Amy hope your all loving your new role! Let us know the ups and downs!

Nutty and cg how r u both?

Afm getting fatter by the day but loving every minute. The best bit has been telling people but then watching their face when i Tell them it's three! 15 weeks sun and being scanned every two weeks to keep an eye on them. Next scan week on Monday. 
Haven't bought anything yet! Don't know what i am waiting for but think just want to see a few more weeks through but need to ensure I do it before I get massive!

Love to any lovely magpie I've missed

Bjb xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Caro, massive congratulations! There is nothing like it. I'm already trying to convince dh to go for a third! I hope you had a lovely birth and are resting lots. 

Carrots, great news on your scan!

Oooh Wombat! Sounds very imminent! I reckon baby wombat will be here before the weekend is out!

So pleased for you too Nettya.

Bjb, are you still working? With three on board I think you need to have your feet up!

Good luck to all jabbing, testing and waiting!

Afm, starting to settle into a routine with my beautiful girls. I'm really enjoying them both and somehow dd2 has made me even closer to dd1. We baked today while dd2 dozed and had stories and then all three of us had a nice pm nap! Crucial at this stage! Dd2 is gaining an ounce a day and the health visitor has told me to eat chocolate and plenty of other nice stuff to keep my milk plentiful for her as she's a good feeder! I'm enjoying feeding this time - it hurt with dd1 for the first few months but the hospital after care was so much better this time so latching is much better. 

Feeling very blessed.

X


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Great to hear its so lovely pix

Yes still working but all my bosses and colleagues are telling me to take it easy and I am !

Will keep going but twiglets come first!

Xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Congratulation Caro. I'm so glad your princess is finally here.


Well not much to report from me.... I'm waiting for AF to show so I can request again - not due for another week. Also waiting for PALS to ring and update me - they are waiting for clinic to get back to them!

Fingers crossed I get accepted this month as don't think I can handle getting knocked back again


----------



## Carrots12

Morning magpies

Caro - CONGRATULATIONS!!! What a lovely post to wake up to. Your gorgeous message made me all teary. I couldn't be happier for you and hope you are enjoying every single second with your precious little princess.

Pixanne - Wow, I am so impressed you have the energy for baking with a newborn keeping you busy. Sounds like the perfect vision of domestic/family bliss. So glad your little ladies are doing well.

BJB - Your post made me giggle, I can just imagine how shocked people are when you say you have three on the way!  I understand why you are waiting to buy things but the sooner you've stocked up the sooner you can put your feet up for the remainder of your pregnancy. It's great you get to have such regular scans to check the trio are doing okay, must be such a relief.

NuttyNat - Fingers crossed for you that you get the go ahead this month, it's been such a frustrating wait for you. Just think though, for every day/week/month you wait the stronger your body is getting ready to go again. Really really hope this time is your time.

Nettya - How are things with you my lovely.  Less than a week now until your 2nd scan, yay!

To everyone else, lots of magpie hugs headed your way.  

xxx


----------



## nettya

Wombat - hope baby doesn't make you wait too much longer!  Can't wait to hear your news!!

Carrots - woooo! Come on over to the BFP thread - I've dived straight in.  Most people are a bit further on though, and there's one lady from my clinic thread there who I've been talking to since this whole thing started! Amazing to think we're now on the same BFP thread.

Caro - aw, you had me in tears too. Congratulations 

Pixanne - oh to be told to eat chocolate! DH has gone all draconian about chocolate, he's got it into his head that the small amounts of caffeine in it are of gigantic proportions.  So I'm hiding the wrapper! 

BJB - I'd love to see their faces too when you tell them it's triplets!  

Nuttynat - hope you get you chance again soon x

AFM - the last scan seems eons ago and next Friday seems like forever. Seeing my GP again on Monday - hopefully she'll agree that I am actually now properly pregnant and I can get my booking in appointment and 12 week scan scheduled.  The next scan is on DH's birthday - torn between really looking forward to seeing Beanie again and dreading it in case, well, you know.  

I've found a pregnancy yoga class just down the road from me - if all goes well next Fri I'm going to give it a go. What did/is everyone else do exercise wise? As I'm stuck at home for work until Octobere my general levels of activity are now shocking because I've lost the walk to the station. I really need to get off my **** more!  Right, breakfast calls... Have lovely weekends all!


----------



## Pixanne

Just a quickly - Nettya, you shouldn't do preg yoga until your second trimester hon. Leave well alone for now - just quiet walks and feet up. X


----------



## nettya

Really? I won't feel so guilty then!


----------



## Shellbee

Hello magpies 

Sorry for deserting you all since my last fleeting post, have managed to read a couple of times but everytime I go to post someone takes me away and captures my heart and my time 

Caro, huge congratulations on the safe arrival of your little girl enjoy every precious minute as they truly are amazing 

Baby Wombat hurry up! I want to know if you are pink or blue bundle   hope you are doing ok wombat 

Nettya so glad all was good at your scan and roll on Friday. I just did the 30min wall twice a day perhaps you have somewhere nice you can stroll to after work with DH? .. I'm so sorry to read about your fur baby xxx

Nutty, hope AF shows her face soon and you can get started again this month

Carrots, amazing news on your scan a true miracle baby and I'm so very pleased for you x

BJB, so glad you and the triplets are doing ok, lots of feet up time even if the foot stool is your desk at work! 

GCG and X-ray  hope you are doing ok lovelies, sending hugs 

Pixanne, so glad you are enjoying both your girls. Love the chocolate advice, I'm also BF but have been avoiding chocolate etc .. I'm loving that you are managing naps with 2.. I've had 3 in the 6 weeks I only seem to get time to clean and cook during naps and if I'm luckily lunch! 

AFM completely in love with my little man, he is 6 weeks old today and completely mesmerising. He is exclusively breastfed and we both love it, although I have been trying to get him to take a bottle with expressed milk as I need to go out for an hour each week for some refresher driving lessons and want to make sure he has milk just incase, but little man is not interested in a bottle (or various bottles!) at all. He has reflux so we spend half the time covered in sick, but it doesn't bother him that's the main thing. 

Will try not to be gone do long next time, but know I often think of the wonderful magpies even when I'm not actively posting xxx


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies 
Sorry, but this still isn't a birth announcement from me - thought I'd better put that first so Carrots doesn't get too excited!   Can't believe we are still waiting; our baby wombat is clearly just too comfortable in there!

*Shellbee* - so lovely to hear from you, and that you are loving every moment with your little boy - awww, sounds magical, even the sick part!   I know what you mean; I was so pleased to be team cream but now I really just want to know whether we are having a boy or a girl!! x
*nettya* - I started pregnancy yoga after our 20-week scan and found it really helpful right up until the final few weeks of pregnancy, when I got too big - not only good exercise but soooo great for relaxing too; I always felt really good afterwards! Before that I had at least a half hour gentle walk every day and that has kept me pretty fit throughout so I would recommend that x
*nuttynat* - hope you get accepted this month, I remember how frustrating it was waiting - I was put off from April until December and I remember how tough it was every month feeling it get further away, but it will all be worth it in the end - got everything crossed for you   x
*Caro* - so delighted to hear of the safe arrival of your lovely little girl, and what a beautiful post you have shared, so true  xx 
*Carrots* - I wish I had some news for you!  So glad your scan went well, go teeny!  You will know when you feel ready to go on the preg thread, it took me a while but then when I did it sort of confirmed the 'realness' of expecting, if you know what I mean - I think I joined after our 20-wk scan was all ok, and it was another milestone for me. Just enjoy being pg for now, so happy for you! xx
*Pixanne* - glad you are getting on so well; I still get waves of the miraculous that we are having a baby at all, so I can only imagine how blessed you feel afterwards! 
*BJB* - glad you are enjoying spreading your lovely news, must be fun to see people's faces!  Hope you and your little twiglets continue to thrive xxx Can't even imagine what sort of pram you will need for three?!   xx

AFM - well, as you can see, still waiting for baby wombat to arrive! I've had an... interesting time!! Had a bleed on Friday morning and then pains and contractions all over the weekend, building up to pretty intense and frequent yesterday morning, and I thought 'this is it' and got all excited - and then they went away again!! Spoke to the midwife on Friday after the bleed and on Monday after the contractions and she said it could be the start of things and just to keep an eye on it. Pretty sure now that it was 'false labour', which is very frustrating, but hopefully a sign that the real thing won't be too far away? Seeing the midwife again this afternoon, so hopefully she can tell us more... 
on the plus side, I have been amazed how calm and relaxed I have stayed through all this - I guess those relaxation exercises were worth doing after all! 
I can only suppose that our little one is too happily snuggled up in there - but I really hope they arrive in their own time, as I don't want to be induced! Ah well - fingers crossed for the next few days magpies! 

loads of love and wombat hugs to all 
love wombat xx


----------



## Carrots12

Oh Wombat, you did it to me again!!  

I'm so glad you are feeling great and relaxed, thats the perfect way to be.  Baby Wombat will be out when Baby Wombat is ready..... lets just hope its soon!!  He/she clearly doesn't realise there are lots of impatient (well, in my case  ) Magpie Aunties waiting with lots and lots of virtual hugs.  Keep your feet up and I really hope it all happens soon for you.  

Nettya - only 3 more sleeps until you get to see your little one again, I have everything crossed for you.

AFM - I am going to have my bloods taken today and then have an antenatal appointment at my GPs.  I haven't a clue what this is going to entail but hopefully by the end of it I can get a midwife appointment.  I really want to get my 12 week scan booked in so I have a date to aim for.

Sorry for the lack of personals but a big hello and   to you all, I hope you are all doing okay.

Lots of love.
xxx


----------



## CG781

Wombat - You had me all excited then...was sure it was going to be a baby wombat announcement! Oh well hope he/she comes along soon!

Hello to all you other Magpies! xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Nettya - Good luck for today's scan, keeping everything crossed.

Lots of love and   to everyone.

xxx


----------



## nettya

Thanks Carrots. Slept most of yesterday so hoping that's a sign that all will be well today.  Heading off in 5 mins. Eek


----------



## nettya

All is well! So so happy


----------



## Pixanne

Congrats Nettya!

Wombat, have you still got your legs crossed?


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Brilliant news nettya xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all!!


I'm a bit peed off tonight.


Come home to a letter from clinic saying that the out come of my *recent* IVF treatment was a delayed miscarriage - think they will find that I had treatment 7 months ago and I had my miscarriage 5 months ago (not what id call recent!!) also offering me counselling - think I may have liked this in April ... Not 5 months later!!'
On the positive it says I can request treatment from September (due on this week end) so hoping they have finally done my file and decided what they are doing. 



Just can't believe they have only just sent this


----------



## Shellbee

Great news Nettya xxx

Nutty, that does sound really crap of them but on the positive side sounds like you can get started again soon 

Hi to everyone else .. COME ON BABY WOMBAT   or


----------



## wombat13

Bless you all  
Think our little wombaby has gone into hibernation in there!!  
Got to go in for a stretch and sweep tomorrow - was really hoping it wouldn't come to this! Has anyone had one who can reassure me that it is not going to be horrible, and that it will work so I don't have to be induced?!!
love and wombat hugs to all  
love wombat xx


----------



## nettya

Oh WOMBAT! Obviously I can't offer you any words of wisdom or experience but I am willing that little baby wombat to make it's appearance before tomorrow!

I'm having one of those days where I could really jack work in for good.  Terribly irritating day. Just want to curl up with baby shop catalogues and dream


----------



## nuttynat1982

Good luck wombat!!! I'm sure it will be a doddle after what we've all already been through down there!



Well af arrived this morning so put my request in, it's the waiting game now (they ring within 72 hours) x


----------



## CG781

Good luck today Wombat...hope things get moving for you! Not suprised baby wombat is hibernating - obviously heard about the rubbish weather! 

Nuttynat - Fingers crossed they have sorted your file and you get that call to say you can start this month. 

Nettya - Hope you're having a better day today!

AFM - Have a feeling this cycle is misbehaving and AF won't be turning up on time....grrr! Keep getting signs I'm about to ovulate but then temp not rising. On a positive note the alcohol ban seems to have resulted in dh having an increased sex drive which I'm cetainly not complaining about   

Hi to all the other Magpies! xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all, I hope everyone is well.

NuttyNat - I cannot believe how crap your hospital is, the joys of the NHS eh?!  I have everything crossed you can start this month - your magpie cheerleaders are ready to cheer you on with your next treatment.

Nettya - I am sooo with you on wanting to jack work in at the moment.  I'm avoiding the baby catalogues yet though - still worried I am going to jinx this if I get too carried away, I even find that I am stopping myself from even thinking too much about the future just in case.  I just wish I would relax and enjoy things.

CG - I'm glad that the alcohol ban is doing good for your DH.    Lets hope you ovulate soon.

Wombat - My goodness me but your little one is cheeky making you wait soooo long!!  I really hope the stretch and sweep worked and that you are currently at home with your new arrival.  Keeping everything crossed for you that things are going/have gone/will go smoothly.

To everyone else, a big hellooooooo!

AFM - I have my booking in appointment on 27th Sept and my 12 week scan on 3rd Oct.... and to be honest I am bricking it!  I just want to get to the 12 week scan and to find out that everything is okay with Teeny.... wish I could sleep the next few weeks away.

xxx


----------



## wombat13

Hello lovely magpies  

So proud and delighted to finally be able to tell you all that our beautiful baby wombat was born in the very early hours of Saturday morning, weighing a wonderful 8lbs - and  
    
Was in labour over 24 hours and had to have a C-section in the end, so am slowly recovering but it was all totally worth it for our beautiful little miracle girl - absolutely besotted with her already. Just home from the hospital now and so glad to finally be able to let you all know.
Wishing every other magpie our incredible luck - feel so blessed and can't stop cuddling her
love wombat xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Yay!!! Congratulations Wombat and welcome to the world princess wombat!!


Well I got accepted for treatment this month (only cause dh went down to the clinic and told them he was gonna report them to the health authority due to the way they were treating people )

Got my teach on 10th October and start d/r same day - which is a bit late as my af normally falls around 15th but I guess they know what they are doing!

Also am doing Gonal f instead of menapour this time.

Other good news is that my recurrent m/c tests all came back normal which has given me peace that it was just one of those freaky things.


Joined the oct/nov 2013 thread and it's nice as a couple of magpies (sunny and mrs pg) are also cycling.


Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## CG781

Congratulations Wombat! So pleased to hear your little girl has arrived safe and well! 

Nuttynat - Great news that you got accepted but can't believe your dh had to go down there to get it sorted...rubbish service! Good that you recurrent mc tests came back normal too.

Carrots - Good luck for your scan next week, bet it can't come soon enough for you!

Hello to all you other magpies!

AFM - Still waiting to ovulate, 4 weeks after mc, boobs are tender, ewcm and keep getting twinges around ovaries like something is about to happen but no temp rise...doing my head in now! Got follow up appt with consultant tmrw morning so will see what he has to say about recurrent mc testing. Just hope AF turns up soon as if I have to wait for another cycle before can start dr for fresh cycle it's going to be cutting it fine for ET before xmas.

xxx


----------



## Carrots12

CONGRATULATIONS WOMBAT!!!!!!!!!!  I was so so excited to read your post and am over the moon that your little lady is here.  Make sure you rest up after your c-section - it sounds like a perfect excuse to just sit and cuddle your little princess to me.  Give her a big cuddle and kiss from her magpie aunties.  

NuttyNat - Fantastic news that you are starting this month AND that your test results came back normal, that must have been such a relief.  I have a good feeling about this treatment for you.  Oh and well done DH for going down and kicking some butt, sounded like they needed it!

CG - Good luck for your follow up meeting tomorrow, I hope they can give you some answers.  I also hope that AF turns up on time so you can start this cycle, nothing worse than waiting and having uncertainty.

To everyone else, a BIG hello and hug.  

AFM - Had a scare yesterday when I woke up to find some blood in my knickers (sorry for TMI) and brown discharge.  My sensible head told me it was fine and natural, my worrying head told me to get it checked so we ended up at the hospital and first in line to see someone at the EPU.  Had a scan and they couldn't find the reason for the bleed and luckily little Teeny is still okay.  Think Teeny likes his/her sleep as wasn't moving so Doc gave a prod and the poor little mite waved his/her arm as if to tell us to go away.  Yep, its defo my baby.    Teeny was measuring 11w1d yesterday so a few days further on than we thought.  It will be nice to get the offical EDD on 3rd October.

xxx


----------



## Shellbee

Whoop! Welcome princess wombat .. I was so excited to read your news have been wondering and expecting your post. Sounds like you had a bit of a tough time but completely worth it hey, you rest up and recover from your section and enjoy lots of cuddles .. What is her name?

Carrots, so glad all was ok at your scan always best to get checked out even if just for your reassurance

Nutty, great that you are cycling again lots if magpie luck .. This is your cycle 

GCG, good luck with your review 

Nettya, hope all is ok with you lovely 

Pixanne and Caro hope you and your princesses are ok 

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Yaya after all this time fringer is a girl! Massive massive congratulations wombat enjoy every minute you deserve it. Need names I need to pinch ideas! X


Nutty great news good luck x

Hey shellbee how's your little man? Tell all x

Cg hope all goes well tomorrow for you x

Carrots I bled a few times in first trimester scary but at least you have peace of mind x

Afm another scan yesterday and looking pretty certain two boys and a girl which I am over the moon with. 17 weeks and starting to look big. Scared about how big I'll get. If you want an laugh type triplet pregnancy bumps into google!!

Hello to all the other lovely magpies

Bjb xx


----------



## Carrots12

Wowie BJB, they are some MAHOOSIVE bumps!!!  All worth it though.  Am absolutely loving your combination of boy, boy, girl - that's so precious.

Keep us posted with your bump pics.

xxx


----------



## Pixanne

So many whoops to give, I'm out of breath!

Whoooop Wombat! Great news and congratulations! I've been checking daily for news from you! Have you decided on names?

Carrots, it is scary but whooooop at your lovely scan. I bled four times with Sophie and they couldn't find a reason either. 

Nuttynat, whoooooop for your tests and starting tx. And an extra whooooop for dh!

And whooooops for everyone else because frankly we're all heroes for what we go through to have bubbas.

Afm, bit of a dramatic week. Had a car drive into our house. Thankfully not too much damage because our hedge slowed the driver down but boy I've never moved so fast as to get my girls safe! Stupid insurance company want me to do the leg work to get quotes to make it right! Er... Like I have time!!! 

Apart from that, all well and just loving my princesses and feeding my gorgeous bundle.

X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Wombat congrats!!! Enjoy her xx

Bib - triplets!!! Omg you will have your hands full. I find it tiring with one lol x


----------



## CG781

OMG Pixanne - how terrifying! Hope you're managing to sort the house out ok...not what you need at any time let alone with a newborn!

BJB - Just had a look at triplet bumps...jeez that's huge!! Cant believe they can stand upright without falling over! Loving the     combo.....god help any future boyfriends your little princess has with two brothers looking out for her! 

Carrots - glad to hear all was ok at the EPU and you got to see a little wave!

AFM - Saw consultant yesterday morning. We're going to do another fresh cycle as soon as AF turns up but reducing stimms to 75ui daily (and changing to Gonal F this time) plus taking Fragmin and Prednisolone. He would like to do recurrent m/c tests but these take 2/3 months and we need to get EC in before NHS funding exires in Jan so we'll hopefully bank a few embies this time in case the steroids and blood thinners don't do the trick. 

Hello everyone else!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Cg... Looks like we may be cycling together again x


----------



## CG781

Great news NuttyNat...hopefully this will be our time!

Another really close friend announced they're pregnant last night. I'm obvioulsy really pleased it happened for them straight away and they haven't got to go through this madness of IVF. They told us in the nicest possible way but it doens't getter an easier to take the news.


----------



## blue egg

Hey lovely ladies fantastic news to come back to unfortunately we got another bfn was startin to get confident for first time ever as af never appeared day 9 or ten which happened last twice. Been the worst Sept ever dh gran passed away and the day our embryos were put back we got told our work is shutting down so we are both out of a job from Nov 1,gutted devastated all at once no way did our embryos stand a hope in hell after that news. Sick to death of the heartache really just scunnered x


----------



## Carrots12

Blue Egg - so so sorry to hear that your treatment didn't work, combined with all your other bad news.  What a dreadful September.    Make sure you and your DH take the time to grieve and try to mend your broken hearts and when you are stronger you can make a decisio on what you want to do going forward.  I hope that you manage to find new jobs soon so that takes away some stress of the situation.

Sending you lots of love.

xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

So sorry blue egg xx


----------



## CG781

Blue Egg - you poor thing, what a rough time you've been having. I hope you get jobs sorted out and can take some time to grieve and work out what to do next. Thinking of you.


----------



## blue egg

Thanks girls you know I heard today that job seekers allowance is £140 a fortnight how can you live on that  lol. I could run a mile really really stressed today.
Hope you are all well and thanks again for the support x


----------



## Carrots12

Hi Everyone

This thread has gone a bit quiet so just wanted to check everyone is okay.

NuttyNat - you must be starting your second treatment any day now, how are you feeling hun?  Have you got any updates for us?

CG - how are things with you?  I know you are hoping to cycle again soon, how are you feeling about it all?

Blue Egg - I hope you are starting to come to terms with your awful September.  Have you managed to get interviews in the diary for new jobs?  Fingers crossed you find the perfect job soon.

BJB - How are your little triplets doing??

To all our yummy magpie mummies - I hope you are enjoying every single minute with your little bundles.  Give them kisses and hugs from me.

Nothing much to report from me, had the 12w scan last week and have been given the EDD of 14/04/14, which is still forever away.  Am still waiting for the nuchal results and am hoping I will relax once I have those in my hand.

Sending you all lots of love and  .

xxx


----------



## blue egg

Hey carrots good news about ur scan we had a bit of better news work not closing now although they have to make twenty redundancies so if we get letter 2day we out. I feel sick. Not even thought about not bein pregnant still have combs so kidding myself on test was wrong but if odd more person tells me it obviously isn't meant to be I think I will scream lol x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Carrotts!!


I've been for my teach today and start d/r tonight then back on 24th for bloods also will need a scan so got to ring for that when a/f comes next week. Glad your scan went ok!



Blue egg, great news that ur work isn't closing. 

Am feeling quite negative about this cycle... Don't know why. Am only doing 0.25 of burserelin this time but on 225 of Gonal f. Also feeling quite sad as what should have been my due date is fast approaching (got a feeling my OTD is gonna be on the same day.'

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Carrots12

NuttyNat - Oooh, how exciting that you are starting TONIGHT!!! wooooop!!!  I wish you all the luck in the world.

Its natural that you are feeling negative after all you went through, especially with your due date approaching - that date would be emotional at the best of times without the added emotions from an IVF cycle.  Big hugs.  

BlueEgg - Great news that you might still have a job, will keep everything crossed you don't get a letter today.

xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hello ladies

Blue egg, glad to hear your job might be okay.

Nutty, yay to getting started!

Carrots, great news on your scan - I'm sure your nuchal results will be fine.

Hello all!

Afm, poor bubbas jabs this morning. Horrid. She's not very happy tonight. Dd1 is poorly and so am I, so we're all on paracetamol!

X


----------



## CG781

Morning lovely magpies!

Blue egg - Have everything crossed for you that job is ok.  I'm a strong believer in fate but nobody needs 'it's not meant to be' rammed down their neck at a time like this! 

Pixanne - Sorry to hear you have a poorly household. Hope the bugs bugger off soon! Did you get the house all sorted after that car crashing into it?

Carrots - Glad to hear all went well at your 12wk scan, I'm sure all will be fine with your tests.

NuttyNat - Great news that you're now started. What was the reasoning behind reducing the buserelin? I thought that was pretty standard doseage, mine is always 0.5 to start then reduced to 0.3 I think. As carrots said you're bound to feel aprehensive after everything. Wishing you lots of luck!

AFM *STILL* waiting for AF, will be 7 weeks tmrw since MC. Hopefully will appear monday as getting a bit too close to xmas closing for my liking! Should start d/r beginning Nov so EC end Nov. Off to spend the weekend with friends near Bath so will be braving the weather walking the dogs to a country pub for a nice lunch and to dry off!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Cg - don't know why they have halved it. Maybe I was a little too d/r last time??


Hope your af comes soon xx


----------



## blue egg

Hi lovely ladies well.... We still have jobs yah such good news bit of a pay cut for dh as he does 4 on 4 off and they have cut weekend shifts so that cuts the hours he will do but means he home with me every weekend instead of only some. Wish this had all happened before my embryos had went in then maybe I would have been pregnant.
Thanks for all the good wishes, we are considering private treatment now we know we have jobs just don't no if its worth the money as everything seems to go wrong after embryos go back. We don't have money so im wary of spendin thousands on treatment when we always said we wouldn't go there x


----------



## nuttynat1982

So glad you've both still got your jobs blue egg. If you don't do the private thing you will always be thinking what if??


----------



## CG781

Blue egg - Great news that you both still have jobs and will get to spend more time together! I hope you find the strength to try again, maybe need to take some time to get over this most recent attempt before deciding either way.

Hello to all you other magpies!

AFM - well what a crazy morning I've had! Phoned clinic as AF finally appeared this morning. Got my blood screening results faxed over from GP and arranged to pick up my buserelin tmrw morning to start dr in three weeks time. Half hour later they call back to say, change of plan, they're going to put me on short protocol and can I come in today for a baseline scan! So scan all ok, pick up prescription of Gonal F and cetricide tmrw and start stimming on wednesday eve! EC should be around 25/10! Here we go again!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Good luck CG!! You won't be that far behind me!!' Let's hope we both get our sticky BFP's this time. We deffo deserve it x


----------



## Carrots12

CG and Nuttynat - I have everything crossed that you both have easy cycles this time around and that you get the results you both deserve.  You have both been through SO much and deserve the happy ending.

Wishing you lots and lots of love.  Keep us posted on how you are getting on so we can give you a magpie cheer.    

xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Good luck girls! X


----------



## CG781

Thanks ladies.... In for first follie progress scan this morning - hoping I've responded enough and not too much again! Xxx


----------



## CG781

16 good sized follies on scan this morning so in for EC friday! Just got to wait for results of blood test to make sure I don't need to start taking cabergoline and find out what time to take trigger tonight.

Nutty - How you getting on? I think you're on the same Oct/Nov thread but it's so busy I'm losing track!

Carrots - When is your next scan? How many weeks are you now?

BJB - How are your three coming along - are you truly huge now?! 

Blueegg - Hope you're doing ok.  

Hello to all the yummy magpie mummys!


----------



## Carrots12

CG - Thats fabulous news!  Will keep everything crossed for you for your EC on Friday.  How are you feeling?

NuttyNat - How are you getting on with your cycle?  Are you in for EC soon too??

How is everyone else getting on?

AFM - I am now 15w2d!  I don't have a bump yet so after much deliberation I booked us in for a gender scan at 16w5d just to see Teeny again and to make sure everything is still okay.  Not sure I'll ever stop worrying.

Lots of love to you all.
xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi!

Cg yes I am on the same thread, not posted for a few days as got nothing to report!!


Carrotts, I've not started stimming yet. Back at clinic tomorrow for bloods and baseline scan, praying I have d/r enough then got to wait for a phone call to tell me when I can start stimms- they made me wait a week last time as they were really busy so expecting the same again.

Bet you can't wait for your gender scan xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all!


Well had baseline scan and bloods today and all is fine. Starting stimms tomorrow and if I respond the same rate looking at ec on 5/11/13 eeeekkk. Feeling real again now gulp


----------



## Pixanne

Hello my lovelies

Woohoooooo CG! Fab news. Enjoy that nice anaesthetic.  Once bubba comes along you'll be dreaming of an anaesthetic so you get some sleep!

Nutty fingers crossed they don't keep you waiting.

Carrots, I never stop worrying until bubba is in my arms. Then two seconds later start worrying again and you just never stop!

Hello all!

Afm, all well here. Dd2 is now ten weeks and the most gorgeous person. She's a real charmer; very smiley, loves being cuddled and obsessed with her big sister! Dd1 is being very kind - she likes to put her dummy in and gives lots of kisses. 
I'm well except it looks like I've got a bit of a prolapse going on. Nice!
X


----------



## Carrots12

CG - Good luck for EC today, keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Let us know how you get on.

Nutty - Fabulous news that you are ready for the next stage, I am so pleased for you!

Pixanne - How cute to your two daughters sound together? That's so lovely.

To everyone else I hope all is going well.

Not much to report from me. DH went out during the week and bought us our first family car as a surprise. Was so lovely seeing it for the first time yesterday and imagining a little one in the back. We still have such a long journey until we get there though.

Have great weekends all. xxx


----------



## blue egg

Hello lovely ladies hope you are all well glad to hear you are all well, im on holiday this week our work is closed for week holiday if we had been made redundant i would be jobless now thank the lord we are still employed. Been feeling awful since bfn feeling sick,headaches and cramp af should have appeared on fri still waiting although i understand after the treatments it can make things wonky. Just reckon once af arrives i will feel a million times better wish it would hurry up. Keep thinking its coming cause of the cramp and then nooooooo nothing in fact as soon as i started writing this started getting twinges lol xx


----------



## Carrots12

Blue egg - So sorry that you are still waiting for AF, it really does make you feel horrid when its late doesn't it?  It is completely normal after treatment for it to be a bit late but I hope it turns up for you soon.  

CG - How did you get on with EC?  I hope you managed to get some lovely embies.  Do you have a date yet for ET??

I hope everyone else is okay.  This thread is very quiet now but I do think of you all whenever I see a Magpie.  

  xx


----------



## blue egg

Thanks carrots im sure it will turn up soon but my non sense side of my brain is hanging on to the thought "maybe im pregnant,maybe even though af came it wasnt right" i know its rubbish the test said no iv had cramp for weeks. Im an idiot i keep nthese stupid thoughts in my head,i just cant accept its over i even had a mad thought that if we tried naturally it would work since i had been taking meds but in reality i have blocked tubes and gorgeous dh has no sperm or no swimming ones so it will NEVER happen. Think im a mental case lol i just want a wee bundle so bad and after all the crap we went through with work and its now turned round and we still have jobs i hoped the same would happen with the treatments xx


----------



## CG781

Blue egg - sorry to hear you're still feeling a bit rubbish. Hope AF turns up soon so you can try to move on. Thinking of you. 

Pixanne - how cute your two girls sound! Sorry to hear about your possible prolapse - the joys of childbirth hey?!

Carrots -  thanks for the good luck wishes!  Great news about your new family car! 

Well, got 8 injectable eggs on Friday, 6 fertilised normally and this morning there are 4 that they're going to take to blast, the other two weren't developing quite as well. So in for ET on Wednesday. Got the week off work as had leave to use by end of year so just chilling at home with a couple of nice gentle dog walks.

Hope all the other magpies are doing well. Xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Cg - great number of embies. Good luck in your 2 ww



I'm now 4 days  in to stimming and back for bloods on Wednesday then bloods and scan Friday.  Looking at ec next Tuesday 5th Nov x


----------



## Carrots12

CG - I hope ET went okay today and that the 2ww goes quickly.  

NuttyNat - Hope everything going okay with you.

xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

CG hope your 2ww passes quick



Thanks for asking Carrotts. Sadly I'm not too good.

Been feeling extremely sick, dizzy, got headaches, quite bad pains around ovary area plus belly has really bloated. Had day 6 bloods this morning then had to go back this afternoon as I felt that unwell. Drs have said my bloods today were a little bit higher than they would expect so have dropped my Gonal f injection for today and asked me to return tomorrow morning for bloods again and a scan a day earlier. Said my bloods last time at this point were 637 and they had to increase me this time they are 2189. Was going to keep me in but let me home under the promise that I would go straight to bed, drink loads of water and go straight to a &e if I get any worse. Hope I don't get cancelled


----------



## CG781

Hey Nutty - really hope all goes ok with your scan, you've had such a rough rude you deserve it to work out this time. Thinking of you.


Back from ET - Was a bit of a random day - DH had been out running but took a work call when got back to car which he got stuck on as couldn't risk losing reception driving back. I couldn't get hold of him so set off for hospital not realising he had no door keys and so he ended up coming to ET in his running gear! Nurses were in stitches! Anyway got into room and the embriologist and consultant sprung the 'why don't we put two back?' so I'm now PUPO with two blasts (one slightly more advanced than the other) on board! Yikes! OTD 11/11. 

Hi to all other magpies!  Xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Keeping everything crossed cg xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hello my lovely magpies

Hope you are all well.

Just a quick update from me, I have responded really well this cycle (maybe a little bit too well at first and had to have meds reduced) and have got 18 follicles as aposed to 9 last cycle. I'm triggering tonight at 12.30 and having e/c on Tuesday - bonfire night so let's hope my eggs and dh tadpoles make fireworks


----------



## Carrots12

Hi ladies

Nuttynat - That is fabulous news, how exciting! Wow, this cycle seems to be going so quickly for you, although you may not agree.  . Good luck for tour trigger shot tonight.  Will pop on again to wish you luck for Tues.

CG - A very belated congrats on being pupo!  How are you feeling?  Is the 2ww driving you crazy yet??

Lots and lots of magpie luck to both of you.

BJB - How are your little threesome coming along?

AFM - We heard Teeny's heartbeat for the first time on Friday and had a sneaky early gender scan yesterday.... looks like we are team pink!!

Lots of love and hugs to you all.
xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Woop at team pink Carrotts


----------



## CG781

Nutty - 18 is fantastic! Good luck for EC Tuesday - Hope you get some great eggs and fab embies! 

Blue egg - hope you're doing ok? 

Carrots - wow team pink, you must be super excited! Hearing the hb must have been amazing! 

Doing ok at the mo, trying to remember if this is how I felt last time, few twinges etc but I have no idea so just trying to ignore everything! I have occasional moments of 'what if this doesn't work this time, do we go thru lots of investigations, change clinics, could I put myself thru this again and potentially be no further forward or do we just get on with our lives?' But for the moment I'm just living in the PUPO bubble and hoping these meds will make the difference. This time we didn't get any frosties so part of me is thinking I hope the two they put back are ok. This whole journey is a crazy one that's for sure. 

Hope all you other lovely ladies are well! Xxxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

cg - I know exactly how you feel. I don't know what I am more terrified of. It not working or it working and miscarrying again. I had all the tests before starting this cycle and am glad I did as I know my  2 loses have just been one of those things and nothing wrong with me. One thing I know is that no matter how hard this journey is I can't give up.  When is your OTD? I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you. Xx


----------



## blue egg

Cg hey im fine af showed up Fri away already bought a new car today and iv had a migraine since I hate spending money lol. 
Im keeping my fingers crossed for you I hope to goodness it works for you 
Hope all you lovely ladies are doing good x


----------



## CG781

Back at work and wading through 300 emails - at least the phones are fairly quiet!

Blue Egg - Good work on the new car! Was having same thoughts of, if this doesn't work I'm buying a totally impractical sports car, then I thought about the fact that I can't really put my dog on the passenger seat so may have to re-think! 

NuttyNat - Our experiences seem to have been pretty similar, 2 BFPs ending in mc, I'm absolutely dreading OTD but then if I get a BFP again it's getting past the point where it's gone wrong before. It's just so terrifying. Just keep trying to visualise seeing two little heartbeats on the scan and hoping it becomes a reality. OTD is 11/11. Everything crossed for you tmrw!

xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hello magpies


Back home from ec and over the moon as got 16 eggs woop woop - I only got 7 last time so keeping everything crossed that the good news continues and that my eggs and dh tadpoles make fire works tonight


----------



## Carrots12

NuttyNat - Thats fabulous news, well done you hun!!!  Will keep everything crossed for you that they are getting jiggy as I type this.  Keep us posted.

  

xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Finally had my call from embryologist. Am over the moon as out of my 16 ickle eggies 13 have fertilised and the only reason the other 3 didn't was because one was abnormal and the other two were immature. Next call is on Friday to tell me if I am going in for day 3 transfer or going to blast x


----------



## Carrots12

FABULOUS NEWS!!!!!!!!!!  Well done to your bits for playing so nicely!  

Got everything crossed for you.  Sounds like you will get some lovely frosties from this cycle too.

xxx


----------



## CG781

Great news Nutty! Hopefully take them to blast and some for the freezer! xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey girls

Great news nutty! Brilliant  nUmber! The fireworks really sparked last night!

Cg fingers crossed for you xx

Blue egg ooh what type of car did you get?

Carrots the scans are so special and keep you from worrying. Great news on team pink!

Hey pixanne, shellbee, wombat and the other lovely mummy magpies

Af us were doing well now 23 weeks so really poking forward to hitting 24 weeks on sun. All three doing fine. One of the boys slightly smaller but growing nicely just probably cos there's so many of them in there!
Getting big but lots of people commenting I don't look massive yet. Still to come! 
Struggling with swollen feet a lot and looking forward to week off next week to get my feet up then only about 4 weeks left at work before I start mat leave/ holidays. Can't believe how quick it's gojng! 

Bjb xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Bjb- your pregnancy is flying by!!! Glad things are going well!!



Afm I am very sore around my tummy area.  Don't remember this last time, just remember being bloated but no bloating this time (I was really bloated before ec) hope the pain goes soon as paracetomal not really touching it and was quite uncomfortable in bed last night. Apart from that and feeling tired and doing ok x


----------



## Pixanne

Hello lovelies

Congrats on being pupo CG!

Way to go Nutty! That's great news!

Hello all! 
Bjb glad to hear all is going well.

Just wanted to say hi! All good here. Bit of stress with our awful neighbours who are taking exception to the playhouse dh has built for our girls. Some people are so small minded. 

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Just had my call, got 8 embies still going - they are a mixed bag with some 6 cells 8 cells and 9 cells. They gave me an option of having 2 back today and 2 frozen or going to day 5 so they could pick the best out of the 3 front runners which they recommended. Have gone with their recommendation so going to blast ( although part of me wants to ring up and tell em I've Changed my mind and to stick 2 in today) hope they carry on growing


----------



## Carrots12

Nuttynat - Thats fabulous news, go your little embies!!!  What day will you be going in for ET then, will it be Monday?

Pixanne - I hope you and your two little ladies are doing well.  Sorry to hear that your neighbours are being a pain.  My Mum is currently having issues with her neighbours so I know how draining it can be.  I just don't get why some people go out of their way to be mean and choose to have issues with the people they live next door too?!  Silly people.  I hope your issue gets resolved soon.

CG - Not long now until OTD!  I have everything crossed for you.  Will you/have you tested early or will you wait?  Keep us posted.

BJB - I'm glad your little trio are doing okay.  How many weeks do they think you will get to before you have them?

Blue egg - Hope you are having fun driving your new car.

Wishing you all a very happy weekend.
xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

I'm having my transfer on Sunday x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Great news nutty best way of getting the best ones back

Carrots will c section at 34 weeks and will try everything to keep them there till then

Bjb xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hello!!

I'm currently sat in clinic waiting for my et - got 4 top quality blasts, one going back in, the other 3 have gone in the freezer. Also my other 9 are still progressing so they are leaving them until tomorrow so see if any develop into blasts. OTD is 27th November (18 days time arrgghh) obviously I am going to test before then. My plan is to test next Sunday which will be 7dp5dt as the day after which is the 18th should have been my due date xx


----------



## Carrots12

Fabulous news Nuttynat!!  Congrats on being pupo with a top quality blast.  I really hope the next few days pass quickly for you and that you get a bfp when you do test.   

CG - Good luck for test date tomorrow.  I am    ypu get good news.

xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Brilliant news nutty congrats on being pupo. Remember testing early might mess with ur head but....your choice can understand y withdraw the important date.

Good luck cg xx


----------



## Jepa

Dear Magpies,

I've been off the radar for ages and am now signing back on.  I've missed you girls!

I actually hopped on several weeks back and read through every post since I've been out of the loop, read through every one of those beautiful long awaited babies arrivals and cried for you all, lovely new mothers    .  So many congratualtions due, I got overwhelmed with how much there was to write, how much to catch up on, that I ended up not writing anything at all.  Enough of that nonsense now - suffice to say I;ve been keeping up with the good, bad, ugly and beautiful. 

CG and nuttynat, I have everything crossed for your cycles at the moment.  CG I hope hope hope you get your BFP tomorrow AND IT STICKS and Nuttynat it looks like you've got great chances there with 1 top blast going in and 3 into the freezer.  I've got a similar history to you girls, having had 3 bfp's each ending in miscarriage (and then a frozen cycle leading to a bfn...) and I understand the second fear of not only getting the BFP but also keeping it. This will be the time!!!    

I'm also mid cycle with my second attempt at FET.  I'm loving this cycle, it's been my best so far cos I'm doing a natural cycle FET and that meant NO DRUGS at all until today, when I've started on progynova and cyclogest after ovulating (which was triggered from m y naturally grown follicle on Friday night, just to be able to control the timing) to support whatever my body also produces.  So it's almost been like nothing has been going on, except for the regular scans to track my body's progress.  Love it.

My little frostie gets popped back in on Friday.  i'm a little nervous (gulp!) but mainly just looking forward to it.  I respond in a totally OTT way to stims and my body gets completely knocked around, so my hope is that FET might just be the way to go for me.    Even though it didn't work last time, they stuffed up the transfer procedure itself then so there really wasn't much hope after that.  I've got a lot of hope for this cycle  

BJB I can't believe you're having triplets!  So incredible, you amazing (and brave!) thing!  What an exciting adventure - hold onto your (many) hats!

Blue egg I'm so sorry you've just had a bfn   .  Thinking of you and sending   

I promised I wouldn't succumb to the desire to write catch-up personals to you all, but I do want to send you all lots of   and big happy thoughts of strength and love and hope and congratulations to be applied liberally wherever applicable.  I'm looking forward to being in contact again.

xxx J


----------



## nuttynat1982

Jepa!!!

It's so great to hear from you!! I'm glad your keeping well and also that your natural frozen transfer is going ok! Friday will soon be here and I'm keeping everything crossed that this is the time for you as you deserve it!! Am guessing your OTD will prob bs around the same time as mine as my clinic do stupidly long ones! Xxx


----------



## CG781

Jepa! How lovely to hear from you! Really hope your FET goes well this time, it is definitely your time for happiness!

Nutty - congrats on being pupo and so many frostiness, really sounds like this cycle has been much better all round! Fingers crossed all goes smoothly for you!

Carrots - Thanks for your good luck message! Hope all is well with you and your bump!

Pixanne - sorry to hear about your small minded neighbours - can they not remember being kids and the innocent fun to be had with a playhouse? Miserable gits!!

BJB - thanks for good luck wishes also! Glad to hear you and your trio are doing well! Can't believe you're nearly 24 weeks already! Take it easy and put those feet up! 

AFM -  Been fairly calm in my PUPO bubble and trying to keep positive about the new meds, fresh xfer etc but now totally bricking it about tmrw's OTD. Had sore (.)(.) for last few days and lots of stretchy crampy feelings which I seem to recall from last two cycles but well aware it can just be the progesterone playing mind games so trying to keep calm. Doubt I'll be getting much sleep tonight and as so many of us know the BFP is only the first hurdle. Just   it's third time lucky for us as can't even think about going thru this again. Although would be over the moon at just one embie having implanted I'm really hoping its twins! My dad is a twin and my mum's mum was too so I've secretly always hoped I would have them too! Will report in tmrw.

Hello to any other magpies still keeping an eye on the action! Hope you're all doing ok!

Xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Good luck cg!! Am impressed at your will power of not testing until OTD. Got a feeling this is gonna be the one for you xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Jepa! So lovely to hear from u....am a total believer that fet was so much better for us although medicated.

Cg we would have been happy with twins or even one too! But wouldn't change it for the world.

24 weeks today we made it this far just got to keep cooking as long as possible now.......but hopefully meet them in ten weeks ..god that's not long

Xx


----------



## lisasimon1

just wanted to say congrats NuttyNat brilliant news on you transfer and frozen blasts and the ones still going untill tomorrow.

BJb - your nearly there now 

good luck to all who are cycling now    xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks Lisa!!

Congratulations on your bfp x


----------



## lisasimon1

ty nutyynat hoping that you will be joining with the bfp too   xx


----------



## CG781

It's a BFP! Please be a sticky one!  Xxxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Congratulations cg!!! Keeping everything crossed that it is sticky xxx


----------



## nettya

CG -congratulations! Also keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## lisasimon1

cg congrats xx


----------



## Carrots12

CG and Lisasimon - Congrats on your BFPs!!  Faaaaabulous news for a dreary Monday morning!  

xxx


----------



## Jepa

CG huge congratulations, that's such wonderful news    .  So happy for you      .  Lots of sticky vibes to you.  This one will be, for sure!!!

Thanks for all the lovely welcome backs, I've missed you girls!

BJB I agree, I feel like even though frozen has such low success rates at my clinic that it's a lot more likely to work for me, for my body, especially since I have such an extreme response to a fresh cycle (OHSS).  My first FET I had a bad transfer so lost a lot of hope at that point.  But this one we're being looked after by top consultant and he will be doing the transfer too.  Makes a big difference to have continuity of care, and I'm sure he'll do a good job on the transfer too to give us the best chance we possibly have with this particular emby.  He did a uterine scratch for me before my cycle begun and I've heard that can be quite painful sometimes - for me under his steady hand it was barely uncomfortable, so I think we're unlikely to have a repeat of last time!

Nuttynat my clinic do long test times too - even though I;m having a blast put back they'll do the full 2 weeks, which means my OTD should be 29 Nov.  When's yours?

Lisasimon I hadn't realised you're having twins!  Congratulations!!  Doubly!

xxx J


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi!

My test date is 27/11/13 x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Brilliant news cg well done xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Clinics called! I've got another frostie so that's 4 in total so hopefully I've I'll get a couple of FET from them whether I need it in 3 months or for a sibling


----------



## lisasimon1

jepa & carrots thank you very much - I am still soo scarred and only had my scan 5 days ago  I have had a scan every week since 5 weeks and I am trying to reason with myself to stop worrying 

we seen heart beats every scan since 6+2 

and the last one being 8+ 2 but measured 8+4 I just cant stop worring and feel stupid as i am sooo happy yet soooo scared  

xx


----------



## Pixanne

Congrats cg! Brilliant news!

And way to go Nutty!

X


----------



## Carrots12

Nuttynat - Fantastic news that you have 4 frosties waiting for you, sounds like you'll have a right little team by the end of it.    Keeping everything crossed for 27th for you, have a great feeling for this cycle.

lisasimon - you NEVER stop worrying.  I've had a scan at 6, 8, 11, 12 and 17 weeks plus heard the heartbeat at 16 weeks but still can't stop worrying.  Everytime I start to look forward to things and plan what we'll buy or when I'll start my mat leave at work I worry that I have tempted fate.  I have my 20 week scan on 25th Nov and cannot wait to check all is okay.  I am hoping once I have a proper bump (I still just look fat) and I can feel Teeny move, and know for sure thats what it is, that I'll calm down a bit but am sure by then I'll find something else to worry about.

CG - Do you have an early scan booked in?

Jepa - A very belated CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO.     you get a bfp come test day.

Pixanne - hope you are doing okay at home with your two little ladies.

Big hello to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## lisasimon1

carrot - have just had another scan at 9 weeks I am going to go mad I am glad you said that you had so many too as i dont half feel stupid I do feel a little scared still but I cant do anything about that now 

I always think if we speak about it we are tempting fate too I have a little bump as my boss and mum want to say I say it cant be as babies are way to small 

xx


----------



## CG781

Lisa - congrats on your twins, don't blame you having lots of scans, it's so terrifying!

Nutty - Great news about all your frosties! How you doing in the 2ww? Will you hold out til OTD?

BJB - Can't believe it's only 10 weeks to go! Seems to have flow by!

Carrots - Good luck for your 20week scan on 25th!

Jepa - Good luck for 29th - will you hold out the full 2 weeks? 

Thanks for the messages of congrats! Viability scan is 27th Nov - hopefully a good day for both of us Nutty!    In fact quite a busy week for a lot of us!

xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi,


I'm struggling a bit, had a few pulling pains day after e/c and boobs are a little sore but nothing like last time, i've convinced my self it hasn't worked this time. I am going to test on Sunday which is 7dp5dt as monday is the due date of the last pregnancy. I tested last time 6dp3dt and got my bfp - i'm the equivalent of that today 4dp5dt but am trying to resist buying a test as I am gonna be heart broken 


Hope everyone else is doing ok!!


----------



## Carrots12

Morning all

Nuttynat - I know its easier said than done but try not to compare this cycle to your last one.  Everyone says that every pregnancy is different and that fact you have had pulling pains and have sore boobs are a good sign.  Its so hard with your due date approaching so you'll be feeling emotional about that and emotional about your OTD and I really really hope you get the good news you deserve after all you have been through.   

Wow, what a busy week w/c 25th Nov is for us all.  Lets just hope its a lucky week for us all.  

xxx


----------



## Jepa

Hi Magpies,

Well, ET is tomorrow morning and I've had a mega-mellow day today trying to get myself into the best state possible to receive my freshly thawed little bundle of cells.  I'm trying not to worry about how the thaw goes and just trust that all will be well, but it is tricky not to think about what an incredible process it is that they are able to freeze them at all and that any thaw.  If anyone reads this tonight or tomorrow , please send happy, strong thawing vibes to my Emby and help it get all keen and sticky for the big adventure of life hopefully soon to be coming its little way  

Nuttynat I'll be holding my breath and crossing the lot for your unofficial test date.  I was going to ask you if you were planning on testing early since they're making you wait so long before OTD but now I see you definitely are.  I'm similar to you, in that I know I'm not going to wait the whole length so I give myself a date that seems reasonable and work from there.  7dp5dt is about the earliest I would go, though I''m going to make it a bit later this time I think since that's still early enough that the result might not be accurate and I don't want to mess with my head too much.  Can't wait to get news of your BFP     

Congrats on all those frosties too!!!

Carrots and Lisasimon go for it with the scans!  If you want them and can get them and it helps put your mind at rest then why not?  We've all been on such a trip that a bit of extra monitoring is impossible to begrudge us and can make so much of a difference to peace of mind.  Plus what a buzz to see those hb's throbbing away onscreen!!

Well, g'night all.  Wish me a good night's sleep tnight as I'm trying to get enough in an effort to be as healthy as possible (insomnia's a long standing problem for me).  I'll update with how I get on laters...

xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Lisa - the worrying never stops! When their here it's even worse. I've had baby with temperature crying eating his hands plus the 2nd lot of needles Tuesday. It's been a hard week lol. I keep checking him in his cot in the night x


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

Jepa - Am keeping everything crossed for you for today.  What time will they call to let you know how the big thaw went?  I agree, its amazing what modern medicine/technology can do these days and we are all very blessed because of it.

With frosties I would advise not to test too early as I know it sometimes takes them a little while to 'wake up' and would hate for you to test before you had enough hormone in your system.  Ooooh, am so excited for you!!  

Amy - I hope your little one is doing okay and that you are loving every minute of being a Mummy.

No news from me, although I was delighted to get on the scales this morning to see I'd put on 2lbs this week!!!  Not a lot I know, and my weight fluctuates every day, but seems like a mini milestone to me as I am only just now over my pre-pregnancy weight.  Hopefully the weight gain will mean I get a proper bump soon.  

Wishing you all very very happy weekends.  

xxx


----------



## CG781

Good luck today Jepa!

Carrots  - well done on the weight gain! I'm about half a stone heavier than before I started this crazy journey but not stressing about it too much! Not sure if it's all the crazy drugs but my nails are buggered at the mo - just keep splitting and breaking every five mins! Oh well - small price to pay!

Amy - Sorry to hear your baby boy hasn't been well, don't blame you keeping a closer eye on your precious little one!

Nutty - Any more symptom spotting today? Keeping everything crossed for sunday for a BFP if you do decide to test then....you are so much braver than me!

AFM - not much to report, still getting odd crampy/stretchy feelings and sore  (.)(.) 5 weeks today and just hoping can get the other side of the weekend without any spotting as that was when things went wrong last time. Feeling knackered as not sleeping too well at the moment. DH has a cold (man flu) so he's restless and snotty so keeping me awake! Roll on 5.30pm!

xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi!


I had quite a few symptoms yesterday. 

When I went to the loo and wiped there was a little bit of pink streaking, also went really dizzy for a couple of minutes later on plus sore boobs. I've also started with the dreams - not rude ones but very vivid, 

Jepa good luck for today xxx


CG - hope you get through this week spotting free

carrots - hope your proper bump arrives soon - i don't even know if i'm pregnant yet  but once again look like i'm a few months gone.


----------



## Carrots12

They sound like positive symptoms Nuttynat.  I am SOOO hoping you get a positive result.        xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Me too but also facing the possibility that I may get a BFN on sunday x


----------



## Jepa

As of yesterday I'm officially PUPO, woot!!!

Our embryo thawed beautifully and was starting to expand when we got to the transfer, which went super smoothly. I'm feeling like everything's been done the best it could be as far as what we know so far. I had acupuncture before _and_ after the transfer and then went for a really lovely delicious lunch with DH and then had a nap in the afternoon, so have been super relaxed throughout. And the natural cycle FET lack of drugs until 5 days before the transfer means this round has comparatively been a breeze physically and less strain emotionally too.

So now it's just down to the waiting and the hoping and the crossed fingers and toes and everything else. Go little embie and settle in nice and sticky, I can't wait to look after you and love you on and on and on and forever   

Nuttynat I have everything crossed for your early test tomorrow. Will be checking on here for updates...   

CG I feel for you on the bad sleeping front. I'm a terrible sleeper and have been on a crusade to improve it recently - not working yet but it's hard work not getting enough so I'm keeping on trying. I've also noticed a particular kind of insomnia I've had in my early pregnancies which is different than my other several kinds of insomnia (I think I'm a connoisseur of bad sleep!). But the pg insomnia is a different feeling keeping me awake, and then very vivid visual dreams when I am asleep, both of which I think are pretty common in pregnancy. So maybe its not just DH's snot keeping you up, but your tiny pregnancy already demanding nighttime attention? Either way, I hope it lets up soon and you get your much needed rest 

Carrots congrats on the weight gain and here's to getting a nice bump in the near future 

Hope everyone else is trucking along nicely too!

x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks Jepa, I don't think it is going to be good news though as I cracked a few days ago and have been testing daily and it's bfn's all the way, I know it is still very early but I just know deep down it hasn't worked for us this time x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all


I've tested this morning at 7dp5dt and it's a bfn am absolutely heart broken as this cycle seemed so much better than the last, will test again in a couple of days and agIn on my stupid OTD but think it would have been showing as positive by now x


----------



## CG781

Oh Nutty, I was so hoping to see good news for you this morning as like you say this cycle seemed so much better than previous. I pray   it's just too early for you and Marvin was just slow to implant. Sending big hugs  

Jepa - congrats on being PUPO - have everything crossed for you.  I think you could be right about other factors causing the insomnia - apparently the prednisolone can really mess with natural body clock too so could be that.

Xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

Nuttynat - I'm so sorry that your early testing hasn't given you an early positive.  Don't give up hope hun, little Marvin could just be slow to implant and your body may not have enough hormone yet.  I read of someone on here, I think its one of the Moderators, who got bfn's throughout the 2ww until her OTD when it changed to a bfp.  Keeping everything crossed for you.  

Jepa - Congrats on being PUPO!  Sounds like you had the most amazing and relaxed day on et day.  When is your OTD?  Keeping everything crossed for you too.  

Lots of love to you all.

xxx


----------



## Jepa

Nuttynat I'm so hoping your earlier negatives have (or will) turn around and you get the positive that's waiting for you somewhere...  Like I wrote to you on the other board, I really feel for you in your disappointment and wish I could give you a big   

Thanks Carrots, yes, my et went perfectly in every way, and this cycle so far has been a dream (soooo far away from my first cycle hospitalised with OHSS and in agony, and even my first FET where they stuffed up the transfer big time, it's unbelieveable!).  It has given me a lot of peace just knowing that everything has been done the best it can and now it is up to what will be will be (though I'm still holding onto every good omen and crossing everything crossable that it works - wishing, hoping, praying!).
How are you feeling in your pregnancy??

CG thank you too.  Hope your insomnia is clearing somewhat or you're managing to catch up on rest somehow at least.  

I've been on a sleep crusade these last 4 weeks, the outcome so far being to establish I get an average of 3 hours 15 minutes sleep per night.  Not ideal by any means.  Still, I've got a baseline to improve on now, and the crusade continues.  Any good sleep tips (beyond the basic sleep hygiene checklist) or secret magic remedies would gratefully be accepted - I'm willing to try pretty much anything and all at once too if needed!  Also, sounds like any tips could be useful for CG too.

I'm sending out lots of best wishes and good vibes to the new Magpie mums, hopefully still reading this (through bleary breastfeeding eyes at 3am perhaps?).  Thinking of you wonderous ladies and hoping the rest of us get to follow in your footsteps soon xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all!

I have news ... Today at 8dp5dt and I have had a very faint bfp - dh could see it so know I'm not imagining. Only prob is I've had some pink blood when I have wiped, hoping it's more implantation bleeding and preying my line gets darker over the next few days and also hoping me cb digital says the magic Pregnant on it soon xx


----------



## lisasimon1

congrats nuttynat - xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

I now have bad news to follow my good news from yesterday..... Af has arrived full flow


----------



## CG781

Oh nutty I'm so so sorry, how cruel. Sending you massive hugs   Xxxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Don't know how I move on from this  am heartbroken


----------



## Carrots12

Oh Nuttynat, I am so so sorry for you.    Take time to grieve but never give up hun.  You still have one more try on the NHS waiting for you and, far more importantly than that, you have those glorious little frosties waiting for you when you are ready.  You will get there and you will be a Mummy, you deserve it after everything you've been through.  I know that's little comfort at the moment but something for the future when you are strong enough.  Look after yourself and rest up. Sending you a massive hug.

xxx


----------



## blue egg

Nutty Nat im heartbroken for you it will take time to feel better and knowing you have one more shot will help in time. I really had everything crossed for you. Big hugs xx


----------



## Jepa

Uh oh, I've realised the post I wrote for here a couple days back never posted! I was checking in for any responses and now I've worked out that my message never made it on. Maybe it was unintentional self-censorship since one of the things I wrote was that I _have a good feeling about this cycle_ (Gulp!). It makes me feel incredibly superstitious to put that in print but we've got to put the pma out there alongside the fears , and it is how I've been feeling yesterday and the day before (a little less today if I'm honest but not going to dwell on that). So I'm going to be brave and put it out there! Maybe, just maybe, it could be time for a good outcome for me?!?!?   

Mainly, though, I was posting for Nutty to send big virtual    and more rays of hope for this cycle. I feel like we've shared some of this difficult journey together, especially when we had pregnancy and miscarriages at such a similar time earlier this year, and I really feel for your disappointment at your bleed  . But I also want to echo what Carrots said, that 'you will get there and you will be a mummy'! Somehow - this cycle or with one (or more!) of those perfect little  waiting for you or another way, I'm sure you will get there. And every day you are getting one day closer...

I think your OTD is on Monday isn't it? I will be holding my fingers crossed for you for then and wishing   .


----------



## nuttynat1982

Awwww thank you Jepa, I think I'm defo out this cycle as I'm now 12dp5dt and not even a hint of a line any more so don't know if it was chemical or if I've had an extremely early m/c as apparently with most m/c they happen before the person even knows but am ok and feeling upbeat today my cycle buddy from my clinic who I met there and talk to on here had ec the day after me but transfer the day before me and has got a bfp and am really happy for her as this was her last funded cycle and even though it sounds weird I'm glad it's me and not her who has got the bfn cause at least I've got my 4 frosties and another full cycle. OTD isn't until Wednesday 17 days post transfer which is ridiculous but at least cause I've had one bleed I've only got another couple to go so FET either jan or feb hopefully. 


I have got everything crossed for you Jepa and will be the loudest cheerleader on here when you get your bfp.

I know it's not my official OTD yet but am gonna have a nice glass of wine tonight plus a lovely bubble bath x


----------



## Pixanne

Sorry Nutty :'-(


----------



## Jepa

So much for the power of positive thinking    . My test yesterday morning at 8dp5dt was a bfn - not even a snifter of a line.

Thanks so much Nutty for your lovely backing and words of support, it really means a lot  .  Thanks also for sharing your heartfelt and ever generous happiness your fellow clinic buddy - It shows how even though we don't know each other at all outside our fertility journeys, this profound and very particular, difficult experience binds us fertility-challenged ladies together strongly.

I really had had a lot of hope for this cycle .  For the first time I felt like everything had been done as best it could, and I was doing all I could to encourage myself to imagine being pregnant and growing through the pregnancy and holding my baby in my arms. 2 days before I tested I also had the kind of uterine cramps I've only ever had when pregnant before and had hoped and even allowed myself to believe that it was the embryo getting the last bits of its implanting done and settling in for the long haul...  The next day those sensations stopped and I went to bed the night before I tested with a strong bodily anxiety, didn't sleep a wink overnight, then hopped up to test at 5 am.  And gave myself a sharp dose of reality.

I know there's technically still a chance, especially with frozen embryos.  But in all likelihood there really is not much of one.  I didn't re-test today as we stayed over with friends in Oxford last night, but I will have another go tomorrow or morning.  After that I'll simply be awaiting confirmation on OTD blood test.

How much more of this will we have to go through before it is our turn  ?


----------



## nuttynat1982

Awww Jepa   it's still very early, am hoping that it changes into a bfp for you today but if not, don't give up xxxx


----------



## CG781

Jepa   that it changes to a BFP for you. xxxxx

2 more sleeps til scan for me,   that we see hb(s). 

xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Morning ladies

Jepa - your post made me  .  I am so sorry that so far you haven't got a bfp but don't give up.  8dp5dt is too early, especially with a frostie, so keep your pma up until OTD.  I am keeping everything crossed and   that you get a nice strong line on test day.  I agree with what you say, this is the strangest of journeys to take and its amazing how much love and support you can get (and give) to people who you don't know.

nuttynat - am keeping everything crossed for you too that your result will change come Wednesday.  Its so lovely that you are feeling positive and looking to further treatments to prepare yourself and that you were so happy for your cycle buddy.  

CG - Good luck for your scan.   all okay.

Sending you all the biggest of  .
xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all


As expected after my af last week it's a bfn for me this time. Can request again in jan and if accepted I will be doing FET in feb/March - hope to god that I get a bfp next time as am getting very close to throwing the towel in. X


Jepa - keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## CG781

So sorry NuttyNat   really hope 2014 is your lucky year.

Jepa - how you doing hun? 

Carrots - thanks for the good luck message. Hope all is well with you.

AFM - Had major melt down last night, terrified of what news we'll get today at scan. My lovely doggie was so sweet giving me lots of cuddles as he didn't like seeing mummy upset. Keep trying to think positively that I have no reason to think anything is wrong, no spotting, still got sore boobs, odd waves of nausea, dizzy etc but know only the scan will tell if all is ok. Just don't know how I'm going to cope if it's not good news. Can't imagine going through this again. Decided to come into work today to try to occupy my mind but think I'm going to be as useful as a chocolate fireguard! It's going to be a long day til 3.45pm. 

Hi to all you other lovely magpies! xx


----------



## Carrots12

So sorry Nuttynat.  I'm with CG and really hope that 2014 is a lucky year for you.  Never ever give up as anything can happen.  

CG - Good luck for your scan today.  I hope the day is going as quickly as possible for you and that you get to see that all important heartbeat later on.  I have everything crossed for you.  

Jepa - How are things with you?

xxx


----------



## Jepa

Hi Magpies, thanks so much for your concern, I've been feeling very low today and checked on to try to cheer myself up.  
I was so pleased to see some action on the Magpies thread - it makes a lot of difference having 'history' together and I feel like you girls 'know' me much more than other random newer threads. You 3 asking after me Carrots, CG and Nutty has made me cry, but I think that's probably a good thing - I think I've been trying to minimise this cycle as 'only a FET' so always a long shot and natural so not nearly so much impact on my body blah blah blah, but it still takes it's toll and the reality is that I'm still   trying, this   marathon just keeps on going and going and going...  You've also helped me put some music on - I work alone and it can be easy to spiral down at times - which always helps lift things out of the bog somewhat.  Thanks goodness for Spotify!

CG I guess you'll have had your scan by this time this afternoon?  Gosh, what an adrenaline rush, you must be (have been) on tenterhooks!?!  I'm sure everything will be fine for you but I've got the lot crossed for you anyway.    for a wonderful result - Please tell all!!

Carrots, how are you getting on in your pregnancy?  I want to hear more good news (though the odd whinge about symptoms happily also accepted - will give me something to fantasise about   )

Nutty it must be a relief to you to have passed OTD.  Mine is Friday (14dp5dt) and even that I find ridiculously long - most clinics would have shut the file on this cycle by now.  I feel for you having to wait out a full 17 days! Each day of knowing the result but still being on treatment keeps you still stuck in some way still in the cycle and not able to fully move on yet.  Though from what you've posted you've managed to find a great positive philosophical viewpoint so far  .  I wish your result had magically changed   , but I hope now the tx is offically finished you'll be able to heal and move on, and that by the time your next cycle comes along you'll be in finest form to become a mummy at long deserved long last    .

This morning 12dp3dt I poas for the 3rd time, knowing there's no way the result could have changed and also that even if it had I would be so very worried about losing the pregnancy (having lost a few makes me rudely aware of the impact of low hcg quantities/late implantantion on miscarriage likelihood).  Told DH last night that I was going to pee on £5 in the morning just to make sure I didn't let any unchecked strands of hope develop where they've no business.  I don't think he was wildly pleased at my budgeting abilities  but he is unrelentingly supportive and I'm blessed in that for sure.

Thanks for being around!


----------



## CG781

Jepa - so sorry - I really thought this was your time. Hope you find strength to try again once you've had time to recover from this round. Sending big  

Well, back from scan and we saw two gorgeous little heartbeats!  Measured 7.1mm and 7.7mm and everything looking good! So relieved! Know there's a long way to go yet but one hurdle crossed. Scanning again in two weeks!  So excited!!

Xxxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Wow cg so you've got bogof!! Hope your twinnies continue to grow



Jepa so sorry you've had a bfn too, what's next treatment wise? We could be cycling again together next year? I'm determined im not giving up even though I want to, just hoping one of my frosties becomes a baby x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

On girls so sorry your cycles have not been successful is sooo heartbreaking and not a great time of year if any to be there. 

Nutty and jepa you sooo deserve this and can only hope you are successful next cycle xxxxxxx

Cg welcome to the multiple club! Don't want to scare you but at our first scan we were told twins! Ha ha! Such a lovely place to be. Well done. There is a lovely twin thread when you feel ready xx

Afm erm getting massive! 26 weeks and only 8 weeks to go eeek! Not quite ready but just hope they can stay put as long as  possible

Love to all the other lovely magpies

Bjb xx


----------



## Pixanne

I'm so sorry Jepa.

Hooray CG! Fan news!

Afm, we've had two cars drive into or house in the last six weeks.  Stressed! X


----------



## Jepa

Wow CG, twins!!  Amazing news - And a big adjustment in expectations (literally a doubling heh heh). Did you have any inkling?  Congratulations on a healthy scan and double congratulations for your news of 2     

Gawd Pixanne, 2 cars drive INTO your house!?  What is going on girl?  Methinks it's nearly time for some esoteric mumbo jumbo ritual to demagnetise your traffic collision energy or sumfink   .  Or maybe get the council onto putting up some road blocks?

BJB omg I can imagine you must be huge!  The mind boggles at how 3 babies can actually fit...  And then to think of them all moving around and snuggling up and growing and developing is just incredible.  You must be feeling like a very beautiful but nonetheless hectic tornado is about to hit!?  Remember to take every opportunity to put your feet up...


----------



## Shellbee

How are you lovely magpies? Can you believe its been over a year since we started our cycles together x

Wombat, Pixanne, Caro hope your little bundles are well 

BJB hope you are doing ok lovely and the triplets! How far are you now? 

Carrots, CGC how are you lovelies and your magpies on board? 

Jepa, nutty how are you lovelies are you going again in the new year 

Nettya, hope you are ok 

Hello to anyone I've missed, its been so quiet on here xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hello Shelbee, how are you doing?


----------



## Shellbee

Good thank you Pixanne, lovely my little man and being a mummy. Time is going so quickly tho! Still exclusively BF and starting the weaning challenge next week at 21 weeks (paediatrician advised early weaning for reflux) 

How are you? No more cars in your house I hope , hope you, Sophie and Madeleine are ok x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Shellbee 

I'm ok have my good days and bad days. Was hoping to request again in jan but cycle is messed up now on cd25 and still not ovulated so god knows when I can request my FET 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi Shelbee, both of girls are just gorgeous.  I count my blessings every day abs am so glad dh earns enough for me not to have to work.  Sophie is a real smiler and enormous! A whole pubs heavier than maddie was at the same age.  I'm  exclusively bf too.

Nutty, any news on dates yet? Will you be natural or medicated? 

Hi all.  How's everyone getting on? All ready for Christmas? X


----------



## Carrots12

Hi everyone, how are you all?  Sorry I haven't posted for a while, the weeks seem to be flying by at the moment.

Pixanne - So nice to read that you and your previous girls are doing okay.  I love that little Sophie is a smiler, that must be just the most amazing thing to see every day.  Is Maddie excited for Christmas?

Nutty - How are you, do you have any update on your FET?  It might feel like you are waiting forever to go again but if maybe your body just needs a month off.  Relax over Christmas and enjoy it as much as you can and before you know it you will be reunited with your gorgeous little frosties.  Have everything crossed that 2014 is going to be your year.

Jepa - How are you my lovely?

Shellbee - How are things with you?  So exciting that you are weaning soon, time really is flying.

BJB - How are your ickle triplets getting along?

CG - Have you had your 2nd scan yet?  If so, how did it go?  Hope your little twinnies are doing okay.

A massive big hello and   to everyone I have missed.  I hope everyone is looking forward to Christmas.

AFM - I can't believe I am writing this but I am 23 weeks today!  I feel so lucky and so so blessed every day.  Little Teeny is starting to move around a lot more and last night I got some lovely kicks whilst watching the X Factor final..... I can't work out if she was kicking as she was enjoying it or if it was her way of telling me to turn that rubbish off.  

Lots of love to you all. xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Lol Carrots, she was saying she  know why Nicholas was in the final and what were the public thinking! X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all

Still no news on my dates as have to wait till I've had 3 af's obviously I had my first during the 2ww but still no ovulation   which will push my treatment back - I have to have a medicated cycle - get no choice as it's the NHS. Feel like nothing goes smoothly for me. It's now 6 weeks since I had my ec.



Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Carrots12

I know its frustrating Nutty but the last thing you want is to rush into your FET and your body not be ready.  Enjoy Christmas without thinking about it too much (impossible I know!) and before you know it it'll be time for us to get out pom poms out and cheer you on again.  

xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hi girls can't believe this time last year we were all cycling together....

We're doing fine thanks getting bigger and weights looking good. Bout 5 weeks till c section if all goes to plan....

Hope u all have a lovely Xmas and especially to those waiting to go again so hoping 2014 will be your time

Bjb xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all!


Finally had what looks like a peak on my ovulation test today -CD 30! So if af arrives in 2 weeks and my next cycle goes back to normal looking like I can request the beg of feb


----------



## Carrots12

WOOOOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Keeping everything crossed for you hun.  xxx


----------



## Caro101

Hello my lovely lovely magpies. I am sorry that I haven't been on much I feel absolutely awful but so much has been going on and only seems like we are starting to get better routine wise. I have been and continue to think about you everyday. Nutty you are in my prayers my lovely. You will
Be a Mummy. Roll on Feb so you can kick the tx and get your so dear we BFP. 

Congrats to all the preggo ladies - I am kinda jealous you are in for such amazing treats. 

Pixanne, Shellbee, Wombat, Amy and everyone else hope your bubba are doing great. 

We are all well mostly but currently have an awful viral throat infection and petrified of passing it on to our little lady. 

Exactly a year today I had ET and walked away with wry little faith it would work. I am so emotional and been pouring my eyes out. Just can't believe I am a Mum. I will forever be grateful.


----------



## Shellbee

Merry Christmas magpies xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Merry Christmas everyone x


----------



## Pixanne

Merry Christmas beautiful ladies.  Those that have their bundles, I wish you a happy and healthy new year and those still waiting, may 2014 bring you your bfps and your bundles of joy. We're right behind you ladies. 
Xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Happy new year ladies! Wishing you all a fabulous 2014.

Our c section date booked for 20th eeek! Unless the little ones decide to make an early appearance. Hope not! 

Bjb xx


----------



## Shellbee

Happy new year all 

BJB wow! How exciting not long til you meet your LOs now


----------



## nuttynat1982

Happy new year everyone!

Wow bjb - not long now!


Afm spoke to my gp yesterday who asked me to come in and see the nurse practitioner as I've not been sleeping and generally not been myself, she diagnosed depression which was what I was expecting, so got some tablets I need to take for the next 6-9 months. The nurse practitioner used to be a midwife and advised I am safe to take the tablets during treatment and if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant - she ALS advised that the risk is far greater me not having the tablets and going through another cycle. Feel so much better already that someone has recognised what I am going through and feeling x


----------



## Carrots12

Happy New Year to all you marvellous magpies.  I hope you all enjoyed the Christmas/New Year period, especially those yummy mummies who got to enjoy a first Christmas with their little one(s).

NuttyNat - I am so pleased that your GP/Nurse diagnosed depression and gave you some tablets to take.  Its great that you are dealing with it head on and getting yourself into a better place.  Hopefully the tablets will kick in for you soon enough and you can start on the road to feeling better.    Will you still be cycling in a few months or will you delay it for a bit?

BJB - Not long now and your little trio will be in your arms, how exciting!!  Sending you lots of luck for your c section, will be thinking of you.  Keep us all posted.

xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## blue egg

Happy new year ladies hope 2014 is a good year for you all. Exciting times ahead for you all afmim living with my head firmly in the clouds lol trying naturally for my much longed for baby although it will never happen with blocked tubes and sperm that don't swim properly or have tails but its the only way I can cope with all that has happened since our first treatment last year. A friend of mine is due anytime she fell pregnant as we failed our second treatment I'd be in same state as her if it had worked. :-(


----------



## CG781

Happy New Year lovely magpies!

All those starting treatment again soon I really do hope this is your year  

BlueEgg - Anniversarys are so hard. I hope for a miracle for you. 

Nutty - Hope the drug are working and you're feeling better soon. Fingers crossed you can start again soon.

To those with new bundles I hope you all had a lovely christmas and are enjoying being mummys!

BJB - Not long to go now til you meet yours! Wishing you lots of luck!

Carrots - getting closer for you too now, how many weeks are you now?

AFM - Had my 12 week scan last night, saw both babies waving! Measuring a day ahead so EDD 17th July. So relieved we have got this far!


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Ah cg fab news about the scan. There is a twins thread on here which is good.

No not long. Knackered and uncomfortable but keeping them cooking for now.

Hi to everyone else

Bjb xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

CG - I am so glad your scan went well, that's fabulous news.  Will your next scan be at 20w or will you have more due to there being two little ones in there?

BJB - Not long for you now, how are you feeling about everything, are you nervous? I bet you can't wait to meet your trio.  I can't imagine how much you've had to buy and get organised for three, I'm finding it hard enough for one!

Nutty - I hope the tablets are kicking in and you are starting to feel more like your old self and that you are getting ready to be reunited with your frosties. 

Blue egg - Big   to you.  It's so hard when peoples dates fall on anniversaries.  I hope you are doing okay.

I hope everyone else is doing okay.

AFM - I will be 27w on Monday and still have to pinch myself that we are where we are.  I am so grateful for our little miracle.

Lots of love. xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all, 

Am feeling a lot better, thanks! Had my af last week so can request on my next one and hopefully I'll end up with a bfp this time - think I found the bfn after having a bfp the first cycle really difficult as deep down I thought they'd manage to do it again.

Cg - so glad you've got past the 12 week mark and your twinnies are ok  

Bjb - can't wait to hear your news in the next few weeks

Carrots - the time is flying and your bundle will soon be here  x


----------



## CG781

Babyjelly - just wanted to wish you luck for Monday! Xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hello lovely magpies x

Thanks cg welcome to the world of multiples! x

Nuttynat glad to hear your feeling bit better sooo good luck for this cycle x

Hey carrots bit nervous but dead excited. Have actually been quite methodical and has probably made me be more cautious on spending and have accepted more second hand than I thought. Have left quite a bit if stuff cos it's hard to know sizes we will need and what we will be bought. Parents have been lovely and helped us with cots and pram.

Eek 27 weeks well done u got everything sorted or still shopping?

Hugs blue egg hope your doing ok x

Hi to all the other lovely magpies 

Will keep u posted along with everyone else. Fingers crossed beds free Monday and don't have to wait! 

Bjb xxx


----------



## Shellbee

Hello lovely magpies 

BJB, I got so excited to see a notification you've posted! .. good luck for Monday lovely, I'm so excited to see your news that your 3 little magpies have arrived. Hope all goes well and they have a bed for you 

CG, great news on the scan and that your twins are doing well. 

Carrots, hope you are bump are ok, time will start to go really quickly now 

Nutty, glad you feeling a little better hun, you WILL get your sticky BFP next time I'm sure  

Blue egg, hugs lovely that must have been tough 

Pixanne, wombat, caro, hope you and your LOs are ok 

Happy New year to you all, not been able to get on sooner as Finley was in hospital between Christmas and new year and had to have surgery. Thankfully he is all better now

Hello to anyone I've missed x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Bjb ... Good luck for tomorrow!!!!!

Shellbee - hope Finley's surgery wasn't for anything too major xx


----------



## Pixanne

Just a quick happy baby day to bjb! 

Shelbee,  poor F. All okay now?

X


----------



## Carrots12

Hi ladies, I hope you are all doing okay.

BJB - How's things with you?  How are your little trio getting on?  Really hoping the birth went okay and that you are enjoying being a yummy mummy.

Shellbee - I hope little Finley is doing okay, poor thing.

Lots of love to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Come on Bjb! X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Bjb hope your ok xxx


Well af arrived yesterday so rang and requested my FET, not expecting to get accepted as I've got an appointment in March but we will see!


----------



## Carrots12

Great news NuttyNat, fingers crossed for you.     

BJB - Hope all is well with you and your little trio.

Hope everyone else is doing okay.
xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Had my call back 

Surprise surprise I've got to have my appointment in March so cannot request until April - 5 months between treatments again  really had enough now and am so close to just throwing the towel in and accepting I'm not gonna be a mummy


----------



## Carrots12

Oh hun, how disappointing!  I know its easy for me to say but don't give up as you really don't know whats around the corner.  Try to enjoy the next couple of months before you get back on the treatment rollercoaster.  I know it feels like forever but time will fly by and you'll be reunited with your frosties before you know it.

Massive big hugs to you.  

xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks 

To top it all off I've just found out thT a friend is pregnant for the 3rd time. Have defo hit rock bottom this time. Think a visit to the gp is in order for me tomorrow


----------



## Pixanne

Nutty, you cat give up on your frosted that area waiting for you. I know the  bureaucracy is frustrating but keep the faith. You'll be a mummy.

How are you carrots?

Bjb, is everything okay? imagine you've got both hands and one foot busy
busy
X


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Sorry to keep you all in suspense. 
Abigail, luke and sam all delivered 20th jan.  Am over the moon.
Had 13 days in special care and nnu but  now home and enjoying every minute except the tiredness!

Bjb xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Awwww, congratulations BJB!  Welcome to the world little trio.  So glad you are all home now and doing well.  Beautiful names.

NuttyNat - I agree with Pixanne, you will be a mummy and once you are there you will forget all about the frustrations of waiting.  Could you move clinics to get things moving quicker?  Good luck at the Docs today hun, I hope he/she listens and can help.  Don't be too hard on yourself, this journey really is rubbish at times.

Pixanne - All good with me thank you lovely, I'm tired but loving every minute.  I still have to pinch myself that this is happening after all we have been through and I love my little miracle more every day.  Hope your two little girls are okay.


xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Wwww great news Bjb lovely names and great that they are all home now and only had 13 days in special care x


----------



## Martha Moo

Bjb

Congrats on your beautiful babies, enjoy every minute of them

Donna


----------



## blue egg

Babyjelly well done and congrats on ur little miracles. I love the names wish u all the happiness in the world x x


----------



## Pixanne

massive congrats bjb! X


----------



## lisasimon1

congrats bjb have been waiting for your update xx


----------



## Shellbee

I missed the post! Checking all the time for your news BjB and then we landed back in hospital and I missed it 

So pleased that your trio arrived safe and well and that you are home. Lovely names, massive congratulations hun 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Carrots12

Shellbee - sorry you have been back to hospital.  Is everything okay??  

x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Thanks girls x

U ok shellbee? X


----------



## Pixanne

Oh no Shelbee, is everything okay?

X


----------



## Shellbee

Hi 

Sorry for going AWOL when you're all asking after us 

Finley had an incarcerated hernia and was admitted to hospital on his 5 month birthday (December 28th) they operated as an emergency to correct 

He settled down after that and we thought we had it cracked and that's what was bothering him throughout December (I never saw any swelling but they say it would have been) 

Then his allergies got so much worse, his face is swelling and he struggles to breathe, he is on daily antihistamines. We've rehomed our dogs, I've been dairy free since he was 8 weeks old and now soy and wheat (breastfeeding) but we still don't know what's causing his swelling 

Then his fontanelle started bulging, was admitted again to hospital and they scanned his brain. They are monitoring for excess fluid on his brain but nobody is really giving me any answers. They are saying its because he has a big head but he has always had a big head but his fontanelle has l ly just started bulging. It's always raised now and goes from really awful to just slightly up 

I took him to a private peadiatrician who was useless but did tell me he needs a more detailed scan to rule out issues in the brain and certain blood tests so I have to go back to our NHS pead to try and get them done, if not the private dr will accept a referral to his NHS hospital and their nurology team 

I'm so worried about him, he doesn't settle now at all, constantly waking like he is uncomfortable and nothing I do helps. I've nearly had a 999 job several times where I'm scared with his swelling and breathing but mostly I'm so annoyed nobody will help me help him they just seem to fob me off 

Sorry massive rant post 

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Oh my god Shelbee, you poor thing. And poor little Finlay too. You're absolutely right to keep pushing for answers. presumably they can do a scan of his head to look at what could be causing his fontanelle to swell? How terrifying. And they should be able to patch test for allergies too. 

I really feel for you. My eldest had a nut allergy so I live in fear of anaphylaxis and am forever checking for epipens but to not know the cause is so much worse. You must be so frightened. 

I'm so sorry you're going through this..

Xx


----------



## Pixanne

It's gone very quiet. everyone okay?

Shelbee, how's Finlay?

Bjb, how are you doing?
How are our ladies doing/about to do tx?
X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey, I've got my follow up,at smh on 12hnso when af comes in April I should be ready to go  with. 3rd time lucky. Hopefully my FET shall result in my much longed for babY Z X


----------



## Pixanne

Good luck Nutty! X


----------



## X-raygirl

Hello ladies, long time no speak! Just thought I'd check in and see how you all were.

Firstly, shellbee how is the boy? Sounds like an awful situation you are in,  hope you get a diagnosis super quick. Don't be afraid to take yourself to hospital and demand answers, you deserve them, as does Finley! Sending you love and support. XxX

Babyjellybaby.... Congratulations my lovely! 3 beautiful bundles, what a clever mummy you are!!! I'll bet they are keeping you entertained! Such beautiful names too. Wishing you all the love in the world, beautiful babies. XxX

Nuttynat.... Hoping all goes to plan this time, won't be long now before the April witch arrives and you can get going again. Hope you are taking care of yourself in preparation for the journey. Best of luck and keep us updated so the magpies can help you through it again. XxX

Pixanne... Are the lovely ladies getting on well together? And yourself are you well too? Forgive me if I'm mistaken, but were you my 'horsey friend' on here? If so how is the four legged family member? You have much time for them with two princesses in tow?

Carrots, blue egg and everyone else hoping you are all well I haven't really popped on here for such a while so missed what's really been going on with everyone, but just thought I'd say hello. 

Not much happening with me, after m/c in August it took time to be ready to go again, so when I was, I missed dates due to christmas/new year etc. So was ready to go again had dates for a march/April cycle but it's been cancelled. 
Turns out after a load of blood tests my gp did ( I think she felt sorry for me!) as I've had two m/c she did some of the recurrent m/c tests. Turns out I have a raised antibody so I'm being referred to rheumatology. 
Clinic won't treat me until whatever 'it' is, is diagnosed and they can then give me appropriate other drugs, prob clexane, for duration of treatment and longer if there is a positive outcome. 
So with further blood tests and the time it takes for all the results etc to come back I have another review appointment end of June, so earliest I'll be cycling again will be august! 
You guys will be planning first birthday parties and I'll be injecting...again! Lol. 
Actually feel ok about it, kinda, nothing else I can do as going private won't speed anything up due to the timings of blood tests need to be taken etc. 
so taking time for 'me' and 'us' started a Pilates class, going to book holiday, getting our extension done, health kick ahoy! Eat well train better, going to do a 10k, get the horse fitter after her long injury. I'm well on my way to keeping myself entertained till summer! 

Keep well all my lovelies, magpie love as always. XxX


----------



## Pixanne

Lovely to hear from you x ray girl! Well, I know it's frustrating waiting but it's positive that the bloods are giving you an answer. It's another step towards successful pregnancy. and as for injecting in August, I may well join you as I'd really like a third! 

I am indeed your horsey friend. My mare had a field accident so just waiting to see if she'll come sound. We plan to sell her as my nerve had changed having had children and she's a highly bred dressage horse that's very sharp. My trainer is doing really well with her so he's taken part ownership and is competing her.

When both my girls are in preschool I plan to find something fun for me - a fjord maybe. something that can live in a field and be ridden as and when and not be sharp after a break that the girls can eventually use for pony club. 

Never thought the dressage girl would say that!!!

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey all! I'm finally at my review meeting on Wednesday whoop! Pixanne! It's scary your ready for round 3! Good luck and you never know but you might be cylcing with me again. In terms of my depression I'm feeling miles better and the drugs are working.


Good luck to xray with your next cycle x


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

Shellbee - So sorry to read that little Finley has been poorly, that must be so hard got you. Have you any update? Sending you both lots of love and hugs.  

Nuttynat - fantastic news re your review meeting.  Good luck for Wednesday, keep us posted. So so glad your depression is under control and that you are feeling better.

X-ray - I know it's frustrating, and it may not feel like it, but it's great they have discovered the immune issue before your next treatment. Hopefully with the right drugs going forward you will have a successful cycle and pregnancy.  I have everything crossed for August for you. In the meantime enjoy your time relaxing and having fun with your DH.

Pixanne - How are your little ladies doing? Hope all is going well.

BJB - How are your little trio doing?

AFM, I really cannot believe it but I am 35 weeks today!! I count my blessings every day and am so thankful to be in this position.

Lots of love to you all.
xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Goodness Carrots not long to go! Are you all ready?

my girls are both gorgeous but poorly. Dd1 had to have her adenoids out and grommets put in so is post op and a bit subdued, and bubs is teething and has a nasty cold. Not much sleeping going on in this house! Because bubs can't breathe through her nose, I'm dozing sitting up on bed so she can sleep upright on my chest. At least one of us is sleeping!

I'm thinking of you shelbee and hope all is well
Good luck on Wed Nutty.
X


----------



## blue egg

Hi lovely ladies,
X ray girl glad ur makin plans to get ur summer in before treatment again august will be here before you know it.

Pixanne sorry to hear ur little princesses are sick there is a lot of it about,go for a third baby I would. 

Nutty glad ur feeling better its really tough this journey and sometimes it catches up with you without realising.

Shelbee hope Finlay is doing ok and your holding it all together must be awful sending you my love

Everyone else hope ur all well and the babies are all growing well

Carrots not long honey good luck

Afm just trying to get on with things tucking all my sad feelings away and just trying to not think about it but GOD I WANT A BABY. Waiting on bloods to see if I have sticky blood or something genetic but I no it will be clear it just didn't work. Booked a holiday so goin to maybe go again after that but mum paying for it or else I couldn't go although a massive plus paid off mortgage yesterday thanks to my very generous parents in law giving us our inheritance early.
Love to you all x x x


----------



## Carrots12

Hello lovely ladies, I hope you are all well.

Blue egg - did you get your blood rest results? I hope all was okay.

Nutty - any updates for us, you must be cycling again soon.

Shelbee - how is your gorgeous little one getting on.

Hope everyone else is going okay.  

So the big news from me is that our gorgeous baby girl arrived on Saturday night, she was 9 days early.  We are completely smitten and cannot believe how blessed and lucky we are.

Lots of love to you all. xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Congrats Carrotts! What have you called her?

My af has arrived tonight so I will be ringing tomorrow to request treatment. if I'm not accepted this time, I will have to leave it until after my hold in July as treatment with clash.

Am so ready to get going again now and my consultant was positive about my 4 frosties so fingers crossed x


----------



## Pixanne

Massive congrats Carrott! X


----------



## lisasimon1

congrats carrots x


----------



## Carrots12

Nuttynat - How did you get on?  Have you got your next treatment confirmed?  Keeping everything crossed you can start soon.

xxx


----------



## Shellbee

Congratulations carrots , are we able to know her name? 

Finley is ok thank you, thankfully his brain scans are all positive and he won't have to have an operation right now. He is very allergic to egg, dog and diary confirmed by testing and tomatoes are a no from our trials too 

Nutty hope you got the ok to have treatment this month 

Love to all x


----------



## Carrots12

Oh gawd, forgot I hadn't posted her name!!  

Her name is Eva Belle.  She was born at 20:09 after a very quick labour (6 hours from first contraction, at hospital for just 90mins before she appeared!) and weighed in at 6lb 14oz.

Shellbee - so glad Finley is okay and doesn't need an op.  Do they think he will need one going forward?  Must be so hard seeing him ill.  Eva wouldn't eat for the first 24 hours and it was so scary.  I thought of you the other day when my nephew was watching The Great & Powerful Oz.  I remember going to see it shortly after you announced Finley's name and the monkey on it shares the name.

Hope everyone is doing okay.  Lots of love.  

xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Beautiful name Carrots. Well done you! I bet you can't stop gazing at her. 
glad to hear Finlay doesn't need an op yyet, Shelbee. Have they given you any kind if diagnosis yet? X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi ladies,


I'm still waiting for my call back from hospital  they say within 72 hours and I'm just over 48 so expecting a call today.


Lovely name Carrotts x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Had my phone call, start d/r on 1st may, 

Quick question, after d/r how long did those who had FET take the tablets for before et? X


----------



## Pixanne

Yay! Not long to go Nutty.

I think it was about two weeks between Dr baseline scan and get for me with progynova

X


----------



## Pixanne

Hello lovelies

how is everyone?

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi pixanne!


Hope you are well  

I'm currently waiting for the witch to arrive! Am currently on day 11 of d/r and af is late as always when d/r! If af arrives I'm due to go for bloods on Thursday and get my proposed transfer date. 

Got to say this FET malarkey is much more relaxed than a fresh cycle. Am keeping my self very busy and feel I am not obsessing this time. X


----------



## Pixanne

Glad to hear that, Nutty! I'm always late on Dr too. It's annoying!!! X


----------



## Carrots12

Good luck Nuttynat. I fount FET much more relaxing too, am sure it helps in the long run being less stressed. Keeping everything crossed. Let's hope AF shows up soon. xxx


----------



## Jepa

Hello there gorgeous Magpies!

Long time no check in for me - I've been relentlessly busy since my last FET disappointment renovating our dream apartment, working like a woman possessed, plus I've just come back from being away for a month for work and came down with a rotten virus pretty much as soon as I stepped back into the country. There's still plenty going on as our renovations are well behind schedule so we can't move in yet (even though we've now moved out of our old place...) but I at least have room in my schedule to begin to mix back in some of those other sanity preserving activity and have just had a brilliant read catching up on all the news on here.

Huge congratulations to BJB on your miracle 3 and to Carrots on your gorgeous baby girl. All 4 names are beautiful, for no doubt 4 beautiful babies. It's so wonderful to read your happiness in your posts and reassure all of us who are still waiting that it does happen! Lots of love to you all 

And lots of love and best wishes to all the other new Mums on this group. I've loved reading your updates!

Shelbee I was so sorry to hear about Finley. how is he doing now? Poor little one, and poor you too, it must be so worrying. You're right to fight for him. I hope you have a diagnosis by now, and more importantly that he is well and truly on the mend?

Nutty I'm so pleased to hear you're now doing your FET. I agree they're much easier to deal with both physically and emotionally than the full shebang, though the 2ww is every bit as edge-of-the-seat nervewracking. I hope your extra dose of chilled outness will help towards a good result and in any case I have everything crossed for you. Come on witch - is she here yet? And yes, I did have to take tablets (progynova from memory) before ET and afterwards too.

Good luck for everyone else who's in the various stages of waiting, planning, trying. Thinking of you (us) all and hoping!

I've decided to put my remaining frosties on hold for a while and do another fresh cycle a bit later this year, ideally in September. The logic is that they (the frosties) aren't getting any older but I quickly am, and if I am going to ever to have another fresh cycle, which is likely, I'd rather do it sooner than later and keep my chances higher. Plus after 2 FET's where I haven't had even a hint of a positive on the test following 2 fresh cycles where I did actually get pregnant each time, though lost both, I find I have more faith in a fresh cycle for me.

We're considering going abroad for cost reasons, and also to make it a thoroughly different experience (the local Centre is beginning to feel too much like Groundhog Day). Has anyone had any experience with other clinics?

I met both my Brother's and Sister's babies when I was away. One was born 3 weeks before my due date for my last miscarriage and one 2 weeks after, which was quite surreal imagining if there had been another little boy (as ours was) in the mix, and what would be be like. It makes it feel very real holding the weight and bounce of their 6 and 8 month old gorgeous selves in my arms and getting to know their beautiful and very distinctive personalities, and my other sister has a lovely little boy who has just turned 1 too. My sister in law (Mum of the 8 month old) was very lovely and asked several times how I was feeling and if I was okay, which was so welcome to hear - she is very understanding, as is my brother. But neither of my own sisters will talk to me about it at all. Even if I bring it up directly they just look mildly uncomfortable and change the subject quickly and obviously. I don't know why it is such a taboo for them to talk to me about it because they wont do so, but it really hurts. I haven't confided in many people about what DH and I are going through, but when the ones who I have and who I am closest to show such rejection it is very hard to accept.

Anyway, I'm excited about being in contact with you maqic Magpies again, who _do_ understand! I hope you're all as well as can be!

xxx J


----------



## MrsC78

Hi Jepa 

Nice to hear you are keeping busy and have things to distract you, it's always a good thing but I also find you wish you life away as I was planning my next cycle 6 months before it happened. We too are doing a house renovation and it should have been completed by December so when we started cycling in May we would be well done. Turns out the builder went bust in December we had no heating all winter and we are still no where near being done. 

The reason I thought I would write is that I am currently in barbados doing a cycle. Well actually just finished. I have done two fresh cycles in UK, getting a positive on both and nothing from my 2 FET.  So we decided to move clinics and head to barbados. They have been brilliant and do a lot more testing, they picked up my high NK cells and slightly elevated thyroid. I must admit this has been the most intense IVF we have done but as you have no other distractions other than the beach is very relaxing. Let's just hope it's worked. I had two embryos transferred yesterday. 

I hope you build comes together quickly and let me know if you want any further info on *************************.


----------



## Pixanne

Hello lovelies

MrsC,  congrats on being pupo! I bet being in Barbados made tx much better!

Jepa,  llovely to hear from you and good luck with your cycle.

NNutty, has the old bag turned up?

Shelbee, how's Finlay?


How is everyone? 

Me and my girls are good. Dd1 is really talking now. Such fun abs nothing beats hearing I uv oo mummy. Dd2 currently refuses to drink unless it's goon me which is not so good!

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi magpies!


Mrsc fingers crossed for your 2 we, I hope this cycle is successful


Jepa lovely to hear from you. I hope the apartment is finished soon


Pixanne glad the girls are ok

Well I am still waiting for the witch - 2 weeks late now arrrrgggggh got to ring clinic tomorrow if still not arrived as they will do bloods and a scan to see what is going on. X


----------



## Jepa

MrsC congratulations on being PUPO, how wonderful (and nerve wracking!!!).  Best of luck to you.  It goes without saying that I wish you the best result in the world, but I'll say it anyway.  Please keep us posted...
Thanks also for the Barbados heads up, which sounds amazing.  I hear the beaches there are absolutely wonderful, though it must have been a bit crazy-making not being able to swim!  I'm looking all around at the moment, though currently zooming in on Greece or Cyprus I think, as they both promise sun and relaxation but are also relatively cheap - a huge factor with us especially with the big renovations going on trying to suck up every penny we have!  Do you mind if I ask how expensive Barbados was?

Nutty you must be on the edge of your not-bleeding seat waiting for the pesky witch.  I'd be out of my mind after 2 whole weeks of waiting, you poor thing.  She only comes when she's not wanted, which is every other month!  I hope things move along soon and in the meantime, take care of yourself.  Pampering is definitely in order!

Thanks for the hello Pixanne.  Your daughters sound utterly delightful!

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## MrsC78

Hi Jepa, the beaches are fantastic and the water is like a swimming pool. I have been able to swim, my clinic just said to not go in high heated pools. I could not stick the heat without going in the water!

I have some friends of friends that went to Greece and I think they have been successful.

The total cost for us was USD 7,322.00, this included ICSI, assisted hatching, trigger injection and some pre op meds. The only other thing we had to pay was for the Chicago bloods test which were done before we came out here. We got all the meds from home. I also had to pay for them to do my infusion of drugs for NK cells.

We were told we needed to be here from the 9 - 22 May but we came slight early due to the bank hols. I was actually finished my treatment last Thursday when we had ET, I was ready for EC sooner than expected.

It has definitely been more enjoyable doing it in a holiday environment, my dh has managed to relax even though his sample was the worst it's ever been.


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies, I got my BFP this morning. I just hope it stays!

Hope everyone else is well? X


----------



## Carrots12

Congratulations, that's fantastic news!!! Keeping everything crossed for you for a happy healthy pregnancy.  Keep us posted re your scans.

NuttyNat, how are you getting on?

Jepa, have you made any decisions on where you will go for further treatment?

Pixanne, hope your little ladies are doing okay.

Hello to everyone else still reading this thread.

xxx


----------



## MrsC78

Thanks carrots - things still going well, no sign of any spotting. This is the furthest we have ever been.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Congrats mrsc on your bfp


As for me AF never came, I had a scan and no lining there to shed which was weird,  but they did find some cysts n my ovaries. Bloods all came back as they should be  so am good to go with FET, only prob was they couldn't start me on tablets until 4th June with et on 24th June. I am now half way through my 5th week of dr and will dr for over 7 weeks by the time I stop and start cyclogest. Feeling really pooooo. Nothing ever seems to go to plan with my treatment.


Hope your all well xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Woo hoo! congrats Mrs C. wishing  you a happy pregnancy.

Ho ccarrots, how are you lo doing?

That's odd Nutty but at least you'll be crackling on soon.

X


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies

Nuttynat - glad to hear you are starting soon. Only a few weeks to wait. 

Not good news today, my HCG level on Thursday was 58.5, today they were expecting it to be around 200 but it was only 88.7  .

The clinic have said that they would expect it to be higher but good that it is increasing. I have to have another test on Wednesday but I'm not holding out much hope. Think they are just trying to soften the blow and trying to sound a bit positive.


----------



## blue egg

Hi lovely ladies good to hear from you all

Mrs c78 I hope levels continue to rise and all is well ill keep my fingers crossed

Nutty Nat hope u get started soon

Iv still not decided whether to try again just enjoying bein a couple for now with everything we have been through. Got kos in 6 weeks so concentrating on that

Love to u all x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi ladies hope you are all well, 


Keeping everything crossed mrs c xxxxx


Blue egg - nice to hear from you.

Arm on day 2 of tablets, another 2 days then increase to 2 tablets a day then to 3 4 days later. Transfer date is 24th eeeekkkk. I fly to Greece on holiday on 6th July so hoping if it has worked the rest will help things progress past the stage I got to with my 1st go x


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

MrsC - How are things going? Have got everything crossed that your levels are rising as they should.  Big hugs hun.  

Nutty - How are the tablets going? 

Am v jealous Nutty and Blue egg of your holidays, it'll be so lovely for you both to relax in the sun after the stresses of the last year.  Enjoy!

Lots of love to you all.
xxx


----------



## MrsC78

Hi carrots - thank you for asking. It's been very up and down last week. My levels taken were:-

Last Thursday - 55.8
Last monday - 88
Wednesday - 167
Friday - 403

So all good news that they are now doing what they are suppose too. However, on Friday night I started with brown discharge (sorry tmi) and had it all weekend. It has now eased up a bit so fingers crossed it was just old blood. 

I have another blood test on Thursday with my scan next Monday. I hope I get to that stage. I took another test this morning and still says 2-3, I want to see 3+. I think it should be by Wednesday. I'm spending a fortune on tests!!!!!

Hope all is well with you, how old is your little one now?


----------



## Carrots12

Hi MrsC - so glad your levels are rising, that's great news.  And the spotting could just be as a result of the implantation.  I know it's hard not to worry but it all sounds good.  Have you tested again today? 

All is good with me thanks for asking.  Our little one will be 10 weeks on Saturday and I love her more with every minute of every day.  I still can't believe she is ours and that we were blessed with her just when we'd given up all hope.  I just hope and pray that everyone on this thread gets their dream soon.

Lots of hugs to you all.
xxx


----------



## Shellbee

My lovely magpies 

I'm so sorry for being AWOL especially as you've been asking about my boy. 

MrsC congratulations on your BFP, level rising is good. I hope that this is your time, and can't wait to hear how everything progresses from bump to baby  

Nutty, how are things going, you won't be far behind MrsC when you get your BFP, because you will get your sticky one I'm sure!   

Hi Jepa!! You sound busy! How far off are your renovations? That sounds really tough with your sisters, but I'm glad you have your brother to be open with

Carrots, 10 weeks wow it goes so quickly it's unbelievable. 

Pixanne hope the girls are good, nearly the big ONE! (How did that happen hey!) 

So ... What a year it's been ladies. Finley's brain scans showed he has a bit too much fluid on his brain BUT his development reviews are great so his doctor is happy it isn't affecting him so recommended not to insert a stent to drain the fluid (thank god!) 
On the allergy from the is so much better we are both egg and dairy free (BF) and I'm sad to say that my lovely old dog was put to sleep in April. I tried so had for months to find him a home, my younger dog got one but Dave was a staffie an old man. I can't tell you how much it broke my heart, and most people don't underatand. But he was a rescue dog battered by his first owners and abandoned so didn't do well in kennels so would never have survived in the RSPCA and to think of him on his own scared and hurting himself was worse than what I did although the guilt only just believes that. He went for a long walk, had lots of cuddles and went to sleep at home. But my boy is so different he isn't scratching and doesn't have permanent red marks on his skin, he sleeps better (no great but I don't Have to hold his hands now to stop him scratching) and well his fontanelle is not longer  as bulged, so the though is that his immune system was constantly fighting the dog allergy and it exasperated the issue with his head .. I look back on photos now and can't believe how bad he looked even on a good day .. Poor little man 

Sorry for the huge essay, thanks for asking after him 

Love to you all x


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies

Carrots - wow 10 weeks already! I think when you go through ivf and had a few failed cycles you always feel if will ever happen to us. I'm trying to think positive but even today had my doubts. 

Shellbee - glad to here Finley is doubt well and he does not need a stent.  Sooty to hear about your dog, but at least you know that you little one is doing so much better. X

Afm had HCG again this morning and.......it's doubled nicely, it's 3,163! Clinic is happy with figures.  We now need to get through scan on Monday and then we can relax a little till 12 week scan. Still have brown discharge, I actually can't decided if it's getting slight pinker, but no red.   We see a heartbeat on Monday.


----------



## Pixanne

I always love it when I see a flurry of activity on here. You ladies mean so much to me after all we've been through together.

Mrs C, that sounds hugely positive. Well done you and I can't wait to hear about your scan.

Shelbee my lovely, you have been.through the mill. Honestly you did the right thing by the dog and Finlay. It's great news he's improving and as the allergies occurred so young there's a good chance he'll grow out of them. My eldest has a nut allergy that scares the bejusus out of me but I've been told she had a 1/5 chance of growing out if it because it started so young.

Nutty, how are you doing? Not long until you're reunited with your snow baby!

Carrots, a www is just magical isn't? But it goes so fast. Take loads of photos


Blue egg, lovely to see you hon!

Jepa, Hello!!!

Afm,  a tough week battling with problem neighbours but trivial in the grand scheme of things. Dd2 is teething and had been shouting at me a lot but she's just edible
she's decided she doesn't want to be anymore. I'm glad that she's made the decision bit I really miss it. I love the sleepy cuddles bit quiet is nice it was great she got ten months.still trying to persuade dh to go for a third!!!
X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hello ladies 


Mrs c hope your scan went well,

Thanks for asking after me ladies, hAd a lively weekend away just gone. Am at clinic in the morning for a lining scan to see if it's all systems go ready from my snow baby next Tuesday. Starting to feel a bit nervous now but will be glad to stop injecting as after 7 weeks I am very bruised and sore xxx


----------



## MrsC78

Hi Nuttynat - nice to hear from you. Tuesday will soon be here. I know how you feel re injections, I started on the 2 May and have to continue till 12 weeks. My stomach is so bruised I'm running out of places to inject. 

Thanks for asking about my scan. I'm not really sure how to take it. I should have been 7 weeks but when I got to scan he said he would gave guessed I'm 5/6, we could see something was there but not much else. He could see sac and yolk. He seemed quite positive but this was the first time I've seen this doctor as my normal one was available. He said to scan me again in 2 weeks but the clinic have asked I have enough scan in a week. As I had ivf in Caribbean it could just be that the embryo was very relaxed and took longer to implant hence my HCG were quite low.

I'm still have brown discharge and on Sunday morning I had red, it was a one off and had no red since. I want to fast forward to 12 weeks! 

Let us know how your scan goes tomorrow. X


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

Nutty - how did you get on today? Will you be reunited with your snow babies next Tuesday? I really hope you got the okay to go ahead. How many frosties do you have and how many are you putting back?

MrsC - I'm glad you got to see something on the scan but can understand your concerns. I'm sure you have just got a late/slow implant and that all is going to be okay. It's good you have another scan next week, waiting 2 weeks would drive you crazy. I have everything crossed.

Shellbee - Wow, you and Finley really have been through it. I can understand how upset you have been about your dogs. Your old staffie had a fabulous life once you took him in so always remember that. The main thing now is that things are so much better for your bubba.

Pixanne - hope the teething isn't driving you and dd2 too crazy.

Lots of love.
xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all,


Had scan yesterday and by body isn't playing ball, lining is only 5mm so they have doubled my tablets so on 6 a day now and being rescanned on Sunday with transfer being next Friday f my lining has grown to 7mm  which they advised is the last day that I can have my transfer. On a positive note my cysts have gone  

I have 4 blast snow babies and the current policy is that as I am under 35 they will only put one back at a time.


Feeling really rotten now, feel sick all the time which we think is due to the tablets.


Thanks for asking ladies x


----------



## MrsC78

Hi nutty - sorry it has been delayed, you gear yourself up for a certain date and it's so disheartening when things change. Glad to hear your cysts have gone. I believe everything happens for a reason and it just means that your due date will be spring so you can have nice weather when you are on maternity next year.   I've always had two put back, looking at scan last week only one has taken. 

Hope you start getting better soon.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks mrsc  glad things are ok for you! 

No such thing as maternity leave for me as I'm self employed  

I'd be interested in what clinic in Barbados you used, am planning on going abroad if I'm unsuccessful with the NHS x


----------



## MrsC78

Hi nutty - I used *************************, prices are cheaper then London but obviously you got to add on flights and accommodation. Loads of different accommodation options some really expensive but some cheaper options too. It's nice that in between appointment you can go to the beach.

I think serum in Greece seems to be quite good too and I know someone that has just had a successful cycle with twins one boy and one girl. I looked more at these two clinics as they deal with immune issues. I haven't fully looked into Greece ie. cost etc.

AFM having my progesterone and HCG checked again this morning!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Cheers Hun. 

Good luck this morning x


----------



## MrsC78

Thanks nutty, my levels are now 10,735. I'm waiting for clinic to get back to be as not sure if this had risen as they would expect!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all


Been for scan and lining is still only 5.8mm.


It looked like they were gonna cancel me but conic just rang and I've got to go first thing  tomorrow to collect a prescription for patches to take as well as tablets and they will rescan Thursday before transfer Friday. Obviously if still not right Thursday I will be defo cancelled x


----------



## MrsC78

Morning nutty - what do they like your lining to be? Fingers crossed the patches will work and give you that extra boast. PMA.

Afm clinic was happy with figures because once they get to certain leven it take 3-4 days to double. I have another scan tomorrow afternoon so fingers crossed we have a heartbeat.

Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Morning! 

They like lining to be 7mm so I'm not far off. I'm hoping   That it grows.


That's good that your clinic are happy. Good look for your scan tomorrow x


----------



## Pixanne

MrsC and Nutty!- any news? I have everything crossed for you and I'm getting cramp. X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi,


i'm on my patches now, due to be rescanned 8.30 Thursday morning with transfer friday xx


----------



## MrsC78

Hi pixanne - thank you for asking. Unfortunely not good news.  

My sac had doubled in size but the embryo had not grown. Funny thing is the brown discharge has practically stopped the last 2 days. The are re-scanning me on Friday. I have stopped taking all my medication apart from the steroids which I need to reduce gradually over the next few weeks. As my HCG levels are quite high they have said that it might take a while to miscarry. If it does not happen naturally I might have to go into hospital. 

My dh did not want me to go in to work today but I had clients in and had not prepared as was suppose to do this yesterday afternoon but did not go back after my scan.  

Not sure where we are going to go from here. Do we go back to Barbados, do we go to London clinic (ARGH), I have heard clinic in Athens is good and deals with immunity or my sister has offered to act as a surrogate (she is currently pregnant and due in December). The problem is we need a more specialised clinic that deal with immunity issues. It such hassle to move clinic and as we had so many attempts to try and transfer all information over.


----------



## Shellbee

Oh MrsC   I'm so so very sorry to read your news. Sending you hugs lovely 
Is there any chance they are wrong? I really hope they are x


----------



## Pixanne

MrsC, I'm gutted for you. You poor love. sending you hugs. Xx


----------



## MrsC78

Thank you ladies, we are nearly finished a very stressful house renovation (was suppose to be finished in December (but that's another story) anyhow it gives us something to focus on as loads of decoration to do. Hopefully we can maybe try early next year and enjoy the rest of the summer. X


----------



## CG781

So sorry to hear your news Mrs C - thought the high hcg meant all was progressing ok. Hope the house renovations give you something else to focus on and a little time out from this fertility craziness. Good idea to have a break and look at your options re clinic next year. Big hugs.


----------



## lisasimon1

mrsC I am sooo sorry to read your news hope you can get some answers take time out to regroup and decide what step is best for you next xx


----------



## MrsC78

Thank you ladies

Lisa congratulations on your twins, when were they born?

Cg781 - not long to go for you. I hope you have a nice easy birth.

I was looking on the internet last might and there is a fertility show in London in November., I think that might be a good start. 

Xxx


----------



## blue egg

Mrs c78 im so sad at ur news hope u look after ur self and hubby.

Mrs cg can't wait to hear ur babies are here safe and sound.

All ladies hope u are all well and keeping sane. Im still debating private treatment terrified though lol its so much money


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies, thank you again.

Blueegg - I did actually say to myself that this was the last cycle. Even now I think when do you draw a line under it and move on. I think we must have spent on or around £50k and we are still no nearer. We have not hot NHS so have to pay for all our cycles. Now I have immune issues it has doubled the price. 

I am still really cross with my pharmacy, they quoted me £836 just for the drugs (YES, for one infusion), which I had to pay before they would order the drugs in.  They phoned me on Tuesday to say that the drugs are in and the got it wrong and was another £239! I've got hubby on the case as he he good at complaining. Ha ha

Anyway we started off saying it wasn't about the money but when we keep getting unsuccessful cycles you think is it every going to happen or are we just wasting money.


----------



## lisasimon1

mrs c I had them at 35+5 on 16/5/14 


as for when you draw a line that is a choice only you and your dp can make I had the same thoughrs knowing I wss sharing my egg and they all gor pregnant but I hadnt I just kep thinking something is wrong with me but with the right drugs my dreams came true and I always said I coukdnt live with the not knowing/regret 

I do hope your turn is next xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all


Bad news from me, my lining hasn't grown so my cycle has been cancelled.


Am ok with it as I go away next week and clinic have said to re request with my next period. Am thinking of it more as a dummy run than anything else x


----------



## CG781

Nutty - well done you for ****** so calm about it, must be quite frustrating all the same. Will they change the protocol for you next cycle?  Hope you enjoy your time away.

Blue egg - thanks for your well wishes.

AFM - had pre-op assessment this morning ready for csection on Tuesday. BP was a bit high but no other symptoms of PE so hoping just down to slightly stressful journey to hospital this morning and a bad nights sleep as so uncomfortable! They're re-testing me Saturday afternoon just to be on safe side. Can't wait to meet my babies now!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hope all goes ok cg.

Clinic said they will start me on double dose tablets and the patches straight away next time, I think this is what the problem has been all along and why I haven't been able to conceive natural. It is frustrating but don't wanna waste one of my precious frosties x


----------



## MrsC78

Nutty - sorry to hear it's been cancelled but you do want to make sure you have the best conditions for your embryo.

Cg - all the best for Tuesday. Can't wait to heat your news of their arrival. 

We are off to goodwood festival of speed this weekend and I have my follow up call in Monday night so see what they suggest next. That's if we go back to Barbados.


----------



## Pixanne

A grrr for you Nutty, but like you say, best leave those snow babies snoozing until their oven is stoked. Xx


----------



## Carrots12

MrsC - so so sorry to read your update, I am totally gutted for you.  Take care of you and enjoy your newly renovated home and the summer, hopefully that small break will help you decide what to do going forward.

Nutty - Gutted for you too that you can't proceed this month, especially after you've been taking the tablets for so long.  Enjoy your holiday knowing your frosties are waiting for you.  I'm sure the double up of drugs next time will do the trick.

CG - How exciting that you are so close to meeting your twins.  Keep us posted, can't wait to hear they are both here safely and their names and weights etc.  Such exciting times ahead for you.

Blue egg - have you thought any more about a private treatment?  I know what you mean about the expense, our private FET wiped us out and I know a fresh cycle is even more.  Worth every penny if it works though.

Lisasimon - not sure if I congratulated you on your twins?  Hope you are all getting on okay.  It must be knackering looking after two!!

Lots of love to anyone I have missed.

xxx


----------



## lisasimon1

thank you carrot because we have had 2 straight away thats what we are used to so we dont know what its like to have 1 but yes it can be tiring with the night time feed lol but i wouldnt change it for the world xx


----------



## HavingitAll

Hi All,

After moving countries we've finally found a new baby dr we're happy to try with. It's taken far too long. Just started stimms on 28 June.

I'll read back through some posts and see who's here but a big hello and hugs to all      

HavingitAll


----------



## MrsC78

Havingitall good luck with this cycle. Where have you moved to?


----------



## Shellbee

Nutty I'm so sorry about your cycle, but enjoy your holiday rest relax and next time your lining will be all ready for those snow babies to snuggle in tightly for their long journey 

CG - eeek! Tomorrow actually 1 more sleep (or likely none if I recall the night before my induction!) I hope everything goes well and can't wait to see your news 

MrsC - hope the festival was good, how did your follow up call go? Hugs 

Pixanne - allergies are awful, I hope your DD grows out of it. Have you looked more into the therapy for her? 

Havingitall - good luck with your cycle, sounds like you've been busy! Where have you moved too 

Lisa, I'm not sure I knew your news either! Congratulations on your twins 

Carrots, how are you and your 

Countdown to 1st birthday here, how is he nearly one already! 

Love to everyone I've missed or is just reading x


----------



## MrsC78

Hi shellbee - not sure yet whether it was good or bad. I came off the phone thinking it was not good and dh said he thought it was positive. Basically she has suggested we look unto surrogacy but using our embryos. She said we have perfectly good embryos however my immune system is a bit of a problem. She said she only recommends this to roughly one patient a year!

She suggested we could try once more with ivf and I have infusions every 3 weeks but that works out at about 7,000 without even any ivf costs.

My dh said he wants a complete break and not have to think or speak of ivf for a while but the problem with this is how long this process might take to sort out so I definitely want to start researching in the next few months. Ideally for me I would want to either have one more cycle or definitely be getting the ball rolling by next year with surrogacy.

Are you doing anything for his 1st birthday?


----------



## HavingitAll

Hi all,

So today, first scan, only 2 eggs, 1 @ 0.95cm and 1 @ 0.65cm. I was quite gutted, since we'd increased dosage since last time (Dec 2012) from when we got 15 eggs, although only 7 were mature, but now I'm 42. Them's the breaks.

You only need one egg so we're hopeful that we'll make it to egg collection next week and beyond.

It's so great to see that Shellbee's little-one is nearly 1!

Lisa, twins - wow!

MrsC - surrogacy is a big move and it sounds like poor DH is flagging, that's tough. It appears that you have some time to recoup and go forward

Rest up Nutty - be ready for those gorgeous snow babies!

Pixane, allergies are the weirdest of things. I had terrible sinusitus and then one day, it was gone, just like that with no explanation. I'm terrified of allergies like peanuts that can kill, it's unbelievable that they can be that severe. And its been shown that what you eat during pregnancy has nothing to do with that.

Sooo excited for CG!

We moved from UK to Colombia, South America for a work opportunity over a year ago, not long after our failed pregnancy. It did not go to plan and without the luxury of a job to go back to we have covered our costs but now have no savings. If it weren't for finally securing a Baby Dr we feel comfortable with my DH wouldn't have come back from our most recent trip home to UK in June (on frequent flyer points!) and I would only be in Colombia now to finalise the move back to UK, but business has miraculously began to pick up, just a little, when we are about to max out our finances with our fertility treatment. Since ivf is much cheaper here and so much time has passed since our last attempt, we decided to try.

Take care lovelies,

HavingitAll


----------



## CG781

Just popping in so sorry no personals!

Jack Edward and Chloe Isobel arrived by elec cs on 1st July weighing 7lb 5oz and 6lb 11oz. Totally in love with my beautiful babies!

Hope everyone is doing well!

 

Xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Congratulations CG!!!  So glad your babies arrived safely, lovely names!  Enjoy every minute with them as they will grow up so quickly.  Big hugs to you all.

Havingitall - do you have a date for EC?  Hoping everything is going okay for you.

xxx


----------



## MrsC78

Congratulations CG, great weight for twins and love the names. X


----------



## Pixanne

Cg congrats!  Lovely names.  Enjoy every second and spend lots of time sniffing their lovely baby smell.  They'll be teenagers in a blink! 

Well,  I have some news.  It was my birthday on Monday and dh looked nervous about my present.  When I opened it,  it was a letter confirming an appointment with our consultant to get the ball rolling to try for number three!  Eeeek!  We're so blessed already t that it seems too much to ask for a third but I've always wanted a big family and it's the only way we can do it so here come the needles! 

X


----------



## blue egg

Cg78 well done on ur little bundles of joy. Such fab news.

Pixanne thats really good news I naw be joining u again very soon myself. Although terrified as you know lol

Kos next week ladies can't wait although im ill terrible cough had to get steroid tabs and an inhaler for it. Its awful lol x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Cg, congratulations  I'm hoping when I eventually get to have my et that it will be 3rd  time lucky.


Pixanne, how exciting!


It's looking like I will be requesting again at the end of this month so if all goes well I should start d/r (again!) the middle of august, just hope lining plays ball this time. Can't believe how close it was last time (5.9 when it has to be 7)


----------



## HavingitAll

Congrats CG!!!   

So close nutty! Best of luck!!!

And a big hello to everyone else!

We had egg collection on Friday (2 eggs) and now have 1 embryo for transfer tomorrow. Fingers and toes crossed!!!

HavingitAll


----------



## nuttynat1982

Woop at being pupo having, hope this time lucky xxx


----------



## HavingitAll

Our embyro is in. Now for the dreaded 2WW.

I'm on progesterone and what appears to be HRT medication - anyone else had that?

How are we all

HavingitAll


----------



## Pixanne

Good luck having it all!  Sending you sticky vibes x


----------



## Carrots12

Havingitall - congratulations on being pupo!  How are you feeling?  Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy yet.  When is OTD?  Have my fingers firmly crossed for you.

xxx


----------



## Jepa

Dearest Magpies,

Wow, so much is going on on here.  I logged on to write a 'me' post but it has been so long and reading through I am swept up and away into what has been happening for everyone.  So much of both extremes on this ride of ours.

Huge congratulationses both CG and Lisa on your lovely twins - what joy! It is so heartening to read your messages of treasuring your wonderful bundles, and makes me cry (good cry, not bad cry!)

Having it all congratulations on being PUPO and fingers crossed for you.

Pixanne, what a birthday present! Here's hoping you will be thrice blessed!

Nutty what a frustrating bummer about your lining and cancelled cycle!  Next time...    

Shelbee what a ride you've been on with Finley.  I'm so relieved to here he is on the improve.  You've had some tough choices to make with you dear dog, but really you didn't have any choice, you have to look after you son.  And as Carrots says, you gave your staffie a happy life while you had him.  And you sent him on his way with dignity and much love.

MrsC I'm so so sorry to read of your loss.  So sorry   .  It sounds like you and your OH are taking a great headspace to look and plan to the future, and I am wishing for you that you will get there at last.  What excruciating patience and resilience we need to get through this, and all without a crystal ball to tell us which way to turn.  Take care of yourselves  

AFM, I am going through yet another miscarriage, which has sent me reeling and heartbroken and also very very confused, with dangerous levels of hope mixed in there alongside all the pain.

DH and I are STILL renovating our flat.  Lots has been going wrong and we're currently moving between friend's places living out of suitcases. I know upheaval is not unusual for renovations, but I'm basically pointing out that our lives haven't exactly been stress free the past few months.  We're 'unexplained' infertility, so we've still been 'trying', but (after 7+ years) not holding out much hope.

What an insane surprise then when 2 days ago, after experiencing tummy twinges I've only ever had before when pregnant, I took a pregnancy test and it was positive!!! I nearly suffocated DH with amazement and delight - it was so incredibly wonderful!!

My period was late so by the time I took the test I was 4 weeks 5 days.  I could not believe it when I saw that second line come up loud and clear and bright and looking like the best thing in the world!  DH and I had to try hard to contain our excitement around the friends we're staying with as we were like giggling teenagers.

But less than 24 hours later I started to bleed with a vengeance and have been ever since and still am.  I know there've been cases even on here of heavy bleeding and then going on to have a perfectly healthy baby, and so for the first little while i held on to hope, even though the game was clearly up.  But the bleeding has continued much heavier and chunkier than AF (sorry for tmi again) and I know now with certainty that there is no hope at all. 

Even though we know so well that a positive test is only the beginning, with it came the rush of more than 7 years worth of hope and the chance to move past all that disappointment and heartbreak.  It was such a wonderful, beautiful gift!

Part of me is still elated that this has been possible.  The rest of me is very confused, and of course mourning to loss of so short lived but intense a joy, which brings all of the losses and struggles and disappointments Tumbling back.  This is now my 4th miscarriage - I've lost 1 at 10 weeks, 1 at 8.5, and now this is the second to loose so early, at around the 5 week mark.  This will of course be too early for any testing to find out why.  We've only had one (the 8.5 week one) tested and that was a 'one off' chromosomal issue and put down to 'bad luck'.  But the odds of them all being due to this same reason are incredibly, diabolically, and improbably bad luck.  It's possible, but it's like winning the losing lottery.  But we don't have any other diagnosis as to why I can't sustain a pregnancy, or why I (usually) can't get pregnant.  So the conception was an absolute gift, the rest is a complete puzzle and leaves us more than ever confused about how to bring a pregnancy to term.  

My gut feeling is that I would be able to carry a child, but I don't know how much of this is just willful optimism against the evidence.  The chances of a 5th pregnancy ending in miscarriage after having had 4 in a row are scarily high.

Sorry for war and peace lovelies, but I'm still reeling and don't know what to think, plus my emotions and no doubt my hormones are all over the place.  One thing I do know is that everything will be on more even ground when we are finally in our own home and can start settling into life again.  I have very bad sleep and pain issues and my personal theory is that if I can only get the pain under control enough and the environment right to sleep enough, then that just may be the key to conceiving. Poor sleep is linked to infertility and mine is chronically bad. The past month has actually borne this theory out to some degree - despite the stresses I have been prioritising sleep and doing everything possible to try to catch up on as much as I can, and for the first time in years thought I might have been beginning to make some tiny dent in my sleep debt.  And I conceived!  So just maybe my gut feeling is on the right track?

Either way, I will treasure that moment forever of the double line coming up without having to do through a single jab of treatment.  Oh that it could be like that for all of us (though end in a healthy baby, not the dread miscarriage)!

Apologies again for war and peace.  And love to you all magpies!

Xx jepa


----------



## MrsC78

Jepa so sorry to read your post.  

Excellent news that you got pregnant naturally but so sorry it did not stay. Everything you wrote sounds so familiar, we are still doing house renovation which should have been completed last December! Have you had your immunes checked because I have now had 4 miscarriages and I only discovered before last cycle that I have raised NK cells.


----------



## HavingitAll

Wow Jepa - what a double edged sword! 

That you CAN conceive naturally is such a relief but yes, it's no guarantee. To suffer yet another miscarriage after a positive test is harsh, a complete rollercoaster. My heart goes out to you.

Do get some sleep. Being 'displaced' though is terrible, never quite comfortable.

Take care.


Thanks all for the sticky wishes!

PUPO and wishing time would hurry up or stand still. HCG test on 28th.

Not loving the hot flushes (oestrogen pills and progesterone pesaries this time) and somehow I'm hungry more often, what's that all about?


HavingitAll


----------



## Pixanne

Oh Jepa, you poor love.  What a roller coaster.  Is say it is definitely worth having immune tests done. That said,  it does seem to be a lOttery. A friend of mine had four miscarriages last year but is now pregnant.I pray the same happens for you.  Xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all


Jepa ... I'm so sorry you are having another m/c .. After 2 myself I know how truly heart breaking they are.


Having it all - any news??

Well I have some news myself, I'm just hoping it's true. I have got incredibly sore boobs today so have done 4 tests... They are all these strips you can buy of eBay where you get 20 tests for next to nothing, all 4 of them have an incredibly faint 2nd line and when I have read they are very sensitive at 10 mlu so have rang the dr sand am waiting for my gp to ring me back. Am trying not to get my hopes up as I have a history of getting false positives and have also m/c the 2 previous times I've been pregnant. Please all keep your fingers crossed that I have actually managed to do it myself


----------



## MrsC78

Nutty - congratulations. Wow this seems to have come around really quick. When is your OTD?


----------



## nuttynat1982

I haven't got an OTd as if this is right it's a surprise natural one


----------



## Pixanne

*Can't type as fingers so tightly crossed for Nutty*


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks  I should know later today as paid privately for blood test. X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Got my results - once again it's a false positive. 3rd time this has happened to me. Getting extremely peed off now with it all


----------



## HavingitAll

O no Nutty that's terrible - ho can you possibly get so many false positives? What does the dr say?

Mine was a negative and now we're on the drugs again.

HavingitAll


----------



## nuttynat1982

They don't know why it happens. Af arrived yesterday so requested treatment, should get a call back tomorrow. What u on having it all? X


----------



## Pixanne

Nutty, I'm so sorry.  X


----------



## Ballboy

Hey Jepa

I'm sorry you had your hopes dashed. I'd highly recommend going to see Dr Raj Rai at St Thomas. He's a specialist in recurrent miscarriage. He can do lots of tests on you to see why you are miscarrying. After we went to see him and received my diagnosis my IVF worked (as you will probably remember).

Just a thought x


----------



## Pixanne

Well ladies,  we're back in the system!  Saw our lovely consultant last week and planning to use my Sept cycle so will be down reg early Oct.  I've booked acupuncture sessions to start at the same time as they seemed to help me before.  

We took the girls with us to our appointment.  I'm never sure whether to as I don't want to upset anyone but our cons said do and was v pleased to meet them.  

Exciting!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Good luck pixanne  I'm due to start d/r on 27th August but my drugs haven't arrived as yet, they did say that it may need to be re arranged for sept as my af is due not long after and got yo d/r for 5 days


----------



## Pixanne

I hope your drugs turn up soon,  Nutty. You must be keen to get started.  

X


----------



## X-raygirl

Hey ladies, such a lot has happened on here! Such sad/frustrating and disappointment laced with moments of joy! Hope you are all well and looking after yourselves. 
Back on the roller coaster myself, first injection this morning. I won't bore you all with the 8 months of frustration at the nhs, but I've eventually been prescribed steroids and clexane this cycle, so we'll see what difference that makes....if any, to this, our 2nd funded cycle. (Our cycle number 4) look forwards to catching up with some of you doing this at a similar time again. Xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey X-ray! I start d/r for my frozen on Wednesday so looks lime we are cycle buddies  I too am NHS so know exactly about delays, my last et was October 2013 x


----------



## X-raygirl

Nutty!! I've got a 'buddy' buddy. 😃 
I have fingers and toes crossed for you that a little snow Babba is just waiting for the right time for you guys. This time nutty, this time!! 
My best friend has just been thro her first (failed) ivf so I'm really conscious of not chatting about this stuff with her at the moment. So very grateful for my magpies! So as much as I've not had any treatment myself for well over a year I feel it's been very full on the last wee while and I've relived each of my failed cycles thro her. The optimism then the dashed hopes...again. So I'm a bit nervous, but with the new meds here's hoping. Just not looking forwards to explaining my big giant steroid moon face!🌚


----------



## nuttynat1982

First buserelin done


----------



## Pixanne

Good luck Nutty and x ray!  X


----------



## CG781

Good luck nutty and X-ray - I was third time lucky with steroids and fragmin so hopefully it will work for you too!

Hello to all the othe magpies! 

My two are eight weeks old now! It's crazy busy with two but they are totally gorgeous! Xxx


----------



## HavingitAll

Hello all,

We just got our positive pregnancy blood test today. Finger's still crossed! After plenty of negatives and a positive that only lasted to 8 weeks we've a long way to go. And I have to several long distance international flights to get ot my sister's wedding in the next few weeks. Nervous.

I'll read all to catch up, sorry to not be following but the 2 weeks wait is hard isn't it?


HavingitAll


----------



## X-raygirl

Well done nutty! One down, however many more to go! I've never been lucky enough to have any frozen, how long do you have to prep before transfer? Just wondering if we'll be around the same time? 
Congratulations hia!! Fingers closely crossed for you that everything continues well. 
Thanks CG, not looking forwards to the steroids, but if it helps! (Your two are beautiful in your profile pic!) I'm hoping it does something! 
Thanks pixanne. Got added stress this cycle of house extension and major horse lamness, (she's ruptured a tendon, very touch and go, struggling to keep my focus on anything else but her) you still with your equine friend, or I seem to remember you telling me you were selling/loaning. 
Much love to all magpies xXX


----------



## nuttynat1982

Woo oho hia - keeping everything crossed x

X-ray - IRS pretty much th same time scale as a fresh cycle as have to d/r first then hrt tablets to thicken the lining up. 

Arm - dipone 5 injections now and have some pretty impressive bruises! Can you all believe our journeys began almost two tears ago!


----------



## Pixanne

X ray, I still have her.  She's a walking vet bill at the moment.  She's done a suspensory  grrr


----------



## X-raygirl

Had collection today.... totally gutted with 10 eggs! Normally I have loads and loads! Keep thinking quality not quantity! And I know there are many people who would love to have that many, it does only take one. And on the plus side it's only half as sore having have the amount of eggs removed! 
I did have two magpies sitting outside my room window tho. And spotted another few on the way home. Magpies are definitely still a recurring theme! Lol. I wasn't even looking for them! 💖


----------



## CG781

Xray - I had a much lower number on my successful round so keep thinking quality not quantity! Everything crossed for you! X


----------



## X-raygirl

Thanks CG. We did however get 100% fert rate. Which is another surprise. Very happy with that! 
Pixanne...sorry to hear about your girl. They are such a worry aren't they! I'm away to yard this avo to see what vet feels the prognosis for my girl will be. Hopefully that magpie luck will follow me there! 
Much love ladies. XxX


----------



## Pixanne

X ray,  10 is great.  My clinic only want about eight!  I've got everything crossed for you.  X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Good luck X-ray!


I'm still d/r die for bloods on Wednesday but once again no sign of af grrrrrrrrr


----------



## X-raygirl

Thank you ladies, we got two back yesterday and as normal all the rest were rotters so nothing to freeze. This is the first time I've had a day 2 transfer, it's always been day 3. But the two that went back were 'lovely' apparently. But I'm sure they just tell you that! Lol. 
Nutty keeping everything crossed the cheeky witch arrives soon and your not left hanging again for too long.  Much love. XxX


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks X-ray, woo goo for your two going back - I thing a day 2 transfer is better for the embryos and they are back where they belong. When's your OTD?


----------



## Pixanne

Xray both my dds were two days.  Congrats on being pupo! 

X


----------



## CG781

Congrats on being PUPO X-ray! Everything crossed! Hope AF turns up soon nutty!


----------



## X-raygirl

Thank you ladies, otd is the 19th. I think I'm going to be a good girl this time and not test early. But I'm on annual leave next week so can't promise anything! Lol. 
Felt marvellous after egg collection and the days after, but today!! Feels like I've been hit by a bus!! Really sore, think it's just so much bloating from the v.gel and the steroids but have really painful abdomen could barely sit down at work today. It's the way I normally feel right after collection....delayed symptoms! Lol.  Going to try my Pilates class tonight, hoping the gentle movements will help me. No sign of the witch nutty?? XxX


----------



## nuttynat1982

Nope still no sign  had to ring clinic today so they've put my. Looks back until next week, if no sign by Monday got to have a scan to see what's going on. 

Feel absolutely rubbish, back and hips are killing boobs are killing, belly really bloated and not sleeping well. Said to dh today I don't know how many more times I can do this


----------



## Pixanne

Nutty, could you be pregnant?  I know it's a dream for all of us,  but the symptoms sound very similar. 

Can I have an ad dance too please ladies?  I need to be on day one to get my tx plan and of course the old witch isn't cooperating.  I really need this to run to plan as my mum goes away in Nov and she's making me late to even get started! 

I've just done my first preschool drop off with dd1.  I welled right up!  Dd2 is asleep and I don't know what to do with myself! 
X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Nope defo not pregnant


----------



## X-raygirl

Aww nutty, I really feel for you, nothing worse than being in a constant pre menstrual state. Must be doing your head in! I'd be lucky to still have a dh to talk to and moan with, mine would have disowned me!! Lol
My clinic always threaten to give me tablets to bring the witch forwards if it's not running to their plans.... I've never had to take them as she always just arrived in the knick of time. Maybe there's something they can give you to bring it on. Sorry if there's not, not sure where your hormones will be at just now, suppressed or over excited, just a thought though. Easier said than done I know but try and 'forget' about it so it just creeps up on you but when you want it it never appears eh? So much emotions going into this. Keep positive, if you can. 
Goodness pix, your really going for #3!! How exciting!! 
Everything crossed and I'm gingerly dancing for you and nutty...... Come one witches, let's be having you!! (Just not mine if that's ok!!)
So white trousers, new bed sheets and a trip to the waxer for an intimate bikini line sculpt followed by the swimming baths and a romantic getaway with your other halves for you pair!! Surely must bring something on! 
Much love. XxX


----------



## Pixanne

Good idea x ray!  I'm going ti wear white trousers out with the in laws tomorrow and not take any tampons.  X


----------



## nuttynat1982

The witch has landed lol! Gonna ring clinic later on to see if they can bring my bloods forward.
With regards to the excitement it hasn't arrived yet as something nearly  always goes wrong with my cycles, don't think it will arrive until I've had a frostie put in but then I will be worried of bleeding before OTd or it working and having a Mmc again x


----------



## blue egg

Hi girls 
Pixanne my sister is the same my nephew started big school 4 weeks ago and she was emotional and when my niece sleeps she is lost lol

Nutty I hope things go well this time the last two years have flown by in a whirl me treatments for all of us

We have decided to wait till Jan to start our final try this time last year I was on my third 2ww can't believe how quick a year has went.

Love to everyone of the magpies x


----------



## X-raygirl

Yay nutty!! Well done you, one step closer! Pleased you can move to the next step. One day at a time my lovely. XxX


----------



## Pixanne

The witch is still AWOL ladies! !! X


----------



## HavingitAll

Hiya all,


Gosh! Nutty and Pixanne - very exciting!!! White pants and no protection - you are very very brave!

Sorry I haven't been online, time has flown and I haven't even been on ******** for nearly 2 weeks.

We made it through the 2 weeks wait and after a scare with some heavy bleeding last week we had a scan and are very thankful that we're still pregnant, one embryo with a good heartbeat at 6w2d + blighted ovum (with yolk). We had a 2 embryos transferred so DH is still keen that there may be 2, since technically it's too early to be sure that there's no embryo in the blighted ovum.

I'm really worried though that the blighted ovum may cause problems. Anyone know anything about that?

I did the long haul travel to Oz and am now with my sister making final preparations for her wedding (in less than a month now!). I think my jetlag is over but now I'm "enjoying" morning sickness (dizzy a lot of the time and but not vomiting, thankfully) and severe tiredness of early pregnancy. I can barely get anything done and am still working remotely as I have a few more things to finish up.

As we had a missed miscarriage at 8 weeks on my first IVF we're still very nervous. I'm having a tough time waiting 2 weeks for our next scan!

Has anyone done the Panorama blood test for genetic testing? I'm 43 in a week so it's really important for us. They say you can test from 9 weeks but it takes 2 weeks to get the results! Another 2ww!!!

Lovely sticky Magpie wishes for everyone

HIA


----------



## Pixanne

Awesome news Having It All! Congratulations!  You take it easy out there.  Feet up.  With the morning sickness,  I found sleeping with a banana by my bed and eating it before I'd even got out of bed to go to the loo in the morning helped.  Then I developed an aversion to any kind of white food and that was that! 

Nutty,  how are you doing? 

Afm,  the witch arrived yesterday!  I pick up my tx plan and buserelin on Friday.  Eeep!  Bit worried though as I normally take an extra week to down reg and I have to run on time as my mum us going away and I need her to have my girls for ec and et . I guess it'll be what it'll be and we'll find a way around it all somehow.  Just hope I run to time.  I'm having acu again as that's really helped in the past.  

X


----------



## X-raygirl

Glad to hear the witch has arrived pixanne! All systems go!!
Hia, what an exciting adventure your little bean is having! Well, one and a half beans. Fingers crossed there may be still two in there and if not I think your body will just do what it needs to do and 'absorb' anything it doesn't need. I don't think it will cause any problems for you. As far as I'm aware the 'disappearing twin' thing is quite common and usually only picked up with us treatment girls more often as we are scanned sooner etc. it happens naturally more commonly than you would think. Don't be worrying, just continue to nurture to the best of your ability. You are doing great! 
Afm, 8dp2dt and going mental! So want to poas but so don't want to! Lol. Not really feeling positive this time round, no idea why. But with last 2 treatments I felt something by this stage, this time I feel 'empty' I keep thinking even tho the last 2time I m/c I had felt something. Maybe it's the extra drugs that's making thing different. I'm away to find some pma!! Xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi ladies 

Thanks for asking after me!

Hia - glad your bean is hanging on,


X-ray I'm terrible with the POas - with my first cycle I tested at 6dp3dt and got a bfp I then tested every single day until OTd and luckily it got stronger plus I demanded a htg blood test at my gps lol. Wouldn't recommend it x

Pixanne - glad the witch has landed

ATM had my bloods yesterday and they are fine but once again my clinic is very busy so I cannot start the tablets until next week, am now in my 4th wk of d/r gggrrr. They have given me provisional et date of 13/10/14 as long as my lining plats ball this time.

Got to say have really found the d/r difficult this time, always sailed through it but feel rotten


----------



## Pixanne

Nutty, it's probably accumulative.  Poor you though.  But all in a good cause! 

X ray, I had two very different bfps. My first had no symptoms and the second loads.  Both resulted in gorgeous dds so do try not to analyse.  I teste a couple of days early both times so I can't say don't! 

X


----------



## X-raygirl

Well ladies, thanks again for all your support but it's 'over and out' for team X-ray. Otd tomorrow but I'd been having af niggles the last two days and if I'm honest I poas 10p2dt and it was -ve. So I haven't actually poas today but my old friend made her painful and unsightly presence known first thing this morning. 4th time unlucky. I'm not sure if I'm glad it just 'didn't work' this time as the fear of another m/c was quite heavy on my mind. So at least I can wean myself off the steroids and concentrate on losing the few pounds they have given me and those nippy clexane jags were a b**ch.......fat lot of use they were anyway! So not sure what the future holds for us as that was our final funded attempt. Back to saving the cash to see if/when we can do this again. I'll keep popping in to see how you are all doing esp as you are all nearing some important landmarks, I look forwards to sharing your journeys and positive outcomes. Much love for now. XxX


----------



## Pixanne

Oh x ray,  I'm so sorry x


----------



## nuttynat1982

I'm so sorry X-ray


----------



## CG781

So sorry X-ray - really thought this would be your time.


----------



## X-raygirl

Thank you lovely ladies. It's officially a bfn did the hospital test today just for 'closure' even though there was no denying the evidence! So sent back my -ve outcome letter to clinic today. Seems rather final. But at least I'm done with any more clinic appointments at my place of work. As the clinic had moved across the hall from my dept, which def upped my stress levels. 
So.....plans are to possibly book a holiday in dec, try and enjoy rather than endure another child free festive season (we both really struggle for some reason at that time of year) embrace our new, nearly finished, extension. And see what January brings. The clock is definitely ticking and we said we would go if we could till I was 40, we set that limit when I was 30 naively thinking it wouldn't take that long. I was 36 this summer. So another few years or as long as my body can make eggs on demand we will keep trying. You lot are an inspiration of hope. Much love. Xxx


----------



## lisasimon1

x-ray im sorry to read your news take some time and enjoy your holiday xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Xray.


Went to see my friends new arrival today, was fine and thought I was handling it all very well but am now at home feeling very low. Got to say that excited feeling when I first cycled gas defo gone and all that is there now is dread as I think I'm waiting for something to go wrong.


----------



## blue egg

X ray  so sorry for your news. Its very sad and I don't no wot else to say except cool ur holiday get away and enjoy being together. 

Hi ladies hope you are all well and that all bambinos are growing like the grass lol 
Xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well.

Not looking to good for me once again. Had lining scan this morning and yet again it is not thick enough despite being on double hrt. Got to wait for a call from the doctor later to see if I'm going to have patches. Looks like history is repeating its self again. Soooooo fed up


----------



## Pixanne

Well ladies,  here I go again!  Day two of suprecur and I'm feeling it already.  Tetchy and craving bad things!  X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Lol pixanne   I'm about to go into week 7 of suprecur.

AFm nurse rang me back. Back at clinic Thursday lunch for a rescan


----------



## Pixanne

Urgh Nutty you must be going mad!  X


----------



## CG781

Good luck with scan today nutty- hope your lining is behaving. X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi

It's not grown at all since Monday so they are now talking about cancelling again but bringing on a bleed straight away so I can start off again with double dose and patches, waiting to see Dr as if not I'll have to wait until January x


----------



## Shellbee

Omg! Why have I not seen the notifications for your posts  I saw 2 magpies today and thought I should post to see how you all are and you all all here! 

Pixanne wow at cycling again , best of luck lovely . How are your girls 

Nutty , how frustrating for you,  what have they decided? 

X-ray I'm so sorry for your bfn, a holiday plan sounds lovely

Havingitall how are you? 

I can't believe I missed so much! I need to not wait for notifications it seems! Shame it's not like **!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi shellbee


They decided to carry on with the buserelin but stop the hrt and gave me Northisterone to induce a bleed to shed the lining then when I've had my bleed I start again on double dose hrt but with the addition of oestrogen patches. They've said if this doesn't work then they will try a natural cycle in January. It is very frustrating plus my hormones are all over the show and I've gained half a stone in weight which is getting me down  am sure I'll get there eventually.


----------



## Caro101

Hello Beautiful Ladies

So sorry its been long tis been hectic back at work but have you all in my thoughts. For every one of you still on the journey to motherhood my heart aches because I know how tough this road is to such deserving people. I never forget you in my prayers you were my biggest support got me through the most important and most difficult time of my life. Will never forget you.


----------



## Pixanne

A quick hello from me! 

Nutty,  how are you doing?  Did you get a bleed? 

Nice to see you,  Caro.

Shelbee,  how is Finlay now? 

Afm, ec on Monday!  I've got 15 follicles ranging from 12-23 so hopefully there'll be a fair crop. 

It is definitely harder doing a fresh cycle with two littles on the ground,  especial as dd2 has been poorly so I haven't really had any sleep.  Fingers crossed though.  Three feels like the magic number for us.  I'm in bed today with a hot water bottle putting all my energy into those follies! 

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi pixanne,


Yes I had a bleed and was back at clinic today for scan and lining is still only 6mm. Back Wednesday for a rescan. The nurse who dealt with me today said there was someone else like me and they went ahead anyway and she got a bfp so she said that they are now planning on going ahead anyway as there is nothing else they can do and a natural cycle is likely to be the same. 

Good luck with your ec on Monday. Fingers crossed on Wednesday I will finally have a transfer date x


----------



## may2

Good luck with EC to day Pixanne
May


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all


How did your ec go pixanne?

Off for scan shortly so fingers crossed I should know my transfer date this afternoon. Me and dh realised that it was exactly one year yesterday since my last ec so happy birthday to my snow babies


----------



## Shellbee

Good luck with your scan today nutty! Happy birthday to your snow babies 


So how did you get on pixanne? Finley is ok now mainly thanks, everything seemed to settle down after the dogs went, still got all his allergies but no severe reactions for ages now thankfully (touching wood everywhere!) how are your LOs? 

Hi caro! Lovely post


----------



## nuttynat1982

Am devastated - just had a call from clinic who now want me to have a hysteroscopy - the waiting time is 3-4 months      am absolutely heart broken


----------



## Pixanne

Oh Nutty,  I'm so sorry.  What was their reasoning? 

Glad to hear Finlay is better,  Shelbee. Both mine are good.  Preschool have a few concerns about dd1 not joining in enough but she's only been there a total of 12 hours so I'm trying to put it out of my mind for now. 

Ec was my best yet!  17 eggs, 16 mature and 10 fertilised.  This morning,  all ten were still going so we're going to blast and all being well will have et on sat.  I have to say I've really suffered afree et this time.  Stomach is v swollen and sore still. 
X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thats great pixanne fingers crossed you get lots of frosties xxx

They want to do it as my lining won't grow more than 6mm during Frozen cycles despite giving me double hrt and patches so they want to have a look at the lining to see if there is anything obvious there, they will also take a biopsy of it and said today they will do a scratch whist they are at it as they said this will greatly improve my chances. They didn't want to proceed today as there was only a 5% chance it would work. I'm all positive about having the procedure but not happy at having to wait 3-4 months after what they've put me through. DH is going to write a strongly worded letter which will go to both them and PALS. They did say I may get a cancellation so might not take 3-4 months.


----------



## Pixanne

I guess ultimately they are doing their best to get you pregnant but it seems late in the day to be starting this so hopefully your dh's letter will speed things up for you.  I really hoe so.  X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Me too x


----------



## may2

Pixanne - well done for EC and good fertilization rate
Good luck with ET today.
Nutty- sorry to hear your news. 
Hopefully things will pick up after the hystero.

AFM- just got a surprise unplanned BFP
Still to scared to believe it yet. Scan booked for 17/11/14
May


----------



## Pixanne

Wow! Massive congrats may! 

One top grade blastocyst (grade 5AA - the embryologist was very excited about that! ) on board and one in the freezer.  Possibly may have more to freeze tomorrow.  X


----------



## Shellbee

Oh nutty I'm so sorry, I really hope you don't have to wait long for them to
Do it so you can go back for your snow babies. I don't know if it's an option but I know a few people had it done privately when it was needed

Pixanne, congrats on being PUPO! And great you've got some in the freezer. When is OTD? 

May, omg! Wow huge congratulations lovely xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Congrats May x


----------



## Pixanne

Otd is 19/11, Shelbee, but I have a bad feeling about this cycle.  I don't know why as it's gone line clockwork and we now have three in the freezer but I just do.  X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Morning all!


Am in absolute shock! After being advised I'll have to wait 3-4 months for my hysteroscopy clinic phoned this morning to say I'm having it on 18th November which is next week, going in tomorrow for my pre op then I'm good to go again


----------



## may2

Good morning ladies,
Nutty- great news, good things happen after hysteroscopy.


Pixanne- sending you bucket loads of positive vibes,


Shellbee. Thanks 


I am still in shock! Never imagined anything like this will happen. After 3 failed private cycle we called it a day since July last year.  Then DH just decided this June to get answers. We went back to GP to asked for fertility tests as we have been getting different diagnosis. He then refers us back to Mr R at St Mary's hospital Paddington. Who recommended AMH, hysteroscopy, Lap and dye, which he performed end of July. He said there was spillage from both tubes which was totally different from our other HSG results. He also said my only functioning ovary was stuck up in my tummy so he released it. At the end he recommended one more go of IVF @ Guys as he thinks the tubes has always been patent. we were planing for mid 2015. 3 months down the line this!


Went to EPU last week with pain and brownish discharge and they confirmed a very large cyst and the pregnancy, going back on Monday for a rescan. Also on regular pain killers
May


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all,

We I ended up having my hysteroscopy yesterday as they rang late Tuesday afternoon to say there was a cancellation

They found quite a bit of scar tissue which they think came from my ERPC which they removed, they also put a coil in to stop the lining walls touching each other and the scar tissue reforming and put me on hrt. Got to keep the coil in for 3 months then see the gynae consultant in clinic who will then do another camera to see if all is ok. Obviously I'm not allowed any ivf until the gynae dept refers me back to the ivf dept. 

Feeling very sore today x


----------



## Pixanne

That does sound sore,  Nutty, but also very positive.  Fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## Shellbee

Pixanne, I'm sure that you said the same about your frostie mission and look at your beautiful DD that proves your not always right! How you feeling? No sneaky testing I hope 

Nutty, so glad they haven't made you wait to have the procedure done, and glad they have treated the issue before you go back for your snow babies. I know it must be awful having to wait again, but at least you aren't leaving any what ifs . Enjoy a boozy Xmas


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks guys! Me and dh are going to book a lovey 3 wk holiday to Greece for the summer so we have got something to look forward to. 

Had to go back to hospital today as was in a lot of pain, turns out I was having a reaction to the coil and my body was trying to reject it so the Dr had to remove it.



Pixanne, I remember you being like this with dd2 as well


----------



## Pixanne

Nutty, what will they do instead of the coil?


Hi Shelbee! I did do a sneaky test but it tells me nothing. I'm only ten days post ec so could still be the trigger and this morning'so line was fainter rather than darker. I have had some brown stringy discharge but that could be implantation or ec debris so actually I'm no wiser!


X


----------



## nuttynat1982

They've given me HRT for 3 months x


Step away from the tests pixanne xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Pixanne - got everything crossed for your OTd tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Shellbee

Good luck pixanne!


----------



## may2

Good luck pixanne x


----------



## Pixanne

Just to update you ladies,  it's a


----------



## blue egg

Well done pixanne congratulations you are one lucky lady x x


----------



## Shellbee

Whoop!!! Congratulations pixanne xx


----------



## Pixanne

Thanks ladies!  I'm a bit confused on the old clearblue digitals. I had ec 3/11 and et 8/11. It's still saying 2-3w.  Shouldn't it be 3+ by now?  X


----------



## may2

Congratulations Pixanne!!!


The clear blue are not the most reliable after first week, so don't eead too much into the result.


AFm- had scan last week and saw a tiny heart beat. Will be having another one next week for reassurance. I know most people will think it's not necessary but after so many failed IVF, wanting everyday scan is normal. I am also struggling with NO medication, I feel I should be taking something   like cyclogest or clexane but my GP and the EPU people have said No. So, just worried my body will fail me.
May


----------



## Pixanne

It's saying 3+ today so I'm happy and it's exactly the end of the third week since egg collection.  

I totally get how you feel re scans.  I think that's normal. 

X


----------



## may2

Hi ladies x


----------



## Shellbee

Hi ladies 

How are you all? 

Pixanne and may, any scans? All going ok I hope 

Nutty, how are you doing? Do you have your appointment yet with gyne? Must be soon? x


----------



## may2

Happy new year ladies.
Hope everyone is keeping warm?

How are you Shellbee?

We are 15+3 today. Dating scan and NT went well at 12 weeks, EDD changed to 4/7/2015
May


----------



## Pixanne

Hi lovelies

Great news May!

How are you Shelbee and how's Finlay? 

I've got my 12w and nuchal testing tomorrow.  Eek!

X


----------



## Jepa

Hellloooo m'dears!!

It's been a while...

Huge congratulations May2 and Pixanne   

Nutty I'm sorry things got complicated for you, but reading along your story it seems like a really positive thing - at least you have a reason for your previous confusing/frustrating/demoralising/devastating troubles now AND it has been treated.  Yes, you need to wait to heal, but when you do go in for your next round you'll be going rid of those adhesions that have been thwarting you.  Fingers crossed for you for healing and for your next cycle when it does come.  You're making progress!

Hello and   to everyone else    

I have FABULOUS news!  Though tentative...  I POAS'd last night and OMFG it came back POSITIVE!  I'm pregnant!  Au naturale!  Gobsmacked and cannot beleive it.

Of course I'm terrified.  This is my 5th pregnancy and I've so far had 4 miscarriages, no babies.  I've been in touch with my fertility clinic and they're quickly sticking me on mix of steroids, clexane and aspirin to minimise miscarriage risk, which I'm happily going headlong into taking of course - this is not a time to quibble over side effects or whether it will actually do anything to help at all - I've just got preggers the fun way, for goodness sake!! I'm feeling like the luckiest lady in the world.  Though also terrified.

I'm determined to stay positive and give this little cluster of cells the very best chance of surviving.  Just because I miscarried the last 4 tiumes doesn't mean I will now (though statistically it makes it a lot more likely - bugger bloody statistics!).  I know only too well, that not rejoicing now won't make the pain any less if I do miscarry.  And so, for the time being and right here, right now - I am PREGNANT!

And just had to share it with you lovelies.

So strange, I've experienced early pregnancy so many times now that I could tell before I did the test.  Even said to my husband, although technically AF is not due till tomorrow, that I thought it was going to be positive.  I'm oddly proud of that, even though the reason for it has been a history of sadness.  At least I know my body well.  And right now, sad is what I definitely am not!!

Just got the call to say my meds are ready to collect.  Off I go!!  Wish me luck!!

Very best to you all xxx Jep


----------



## Pixanne

Wonderful news, Kept.  Congratulations! !! X


----------



## MrsC78

Congratulations jepa.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Please take a peek, Looking forward to a pm or 2 
CLICK HERE ​


----------



## Jepa

I'm still pregnant!!!  Pee sticks can be a girl's best friend 

Thanks Pixanne and MrsC!  I'm still in "can't beleive it" mode (where frankly I'm likely to stay until the relative safety of the second trimester, fingers crossed I make it there...)

I've had a bit of to-ing and fro-ing about the drugs I'm meant to be on to potentially help with miscarriage prevention.  My consultant was away last week so the centre manager asked one of the other docs to do the prescribing for him.  The wierd thing was he prescribed a VERY HIGH dose of a steroid which is usually avoided in pregnancy (at least at high doses, not the milder dose of prednisone that I was expecting.  Upon reading I was prescribed the highest possible dose (normally reserved for very serious medical complaints) and the loooong list of side effects, I did some research into the potential effects of taking it in early pregnancy and decided it wasn't worth the risk - I don't mind risking side effects to myself but protecting the (fingers crossed!) baby is the whole point!  

Saw my GP today and he was also surprised at the drug of choice and shocked at the dosage, so recommended I speak to specialist straight away to check what I should be on.

No my problem is getting hold f the specialist!  Not and easy thing to do at the best of times, even harder when he's been away and everyone's clamouring for attention at once on his return...  Problem is I'm also really worried about miscarriage (having had 4 already!) so want to get onto the correct medication as soon as possible.  Aaargh!

Let's hope my body and the poppy seed can work out how to put it all safely together together anyway!   

Hope you're all well? xx


----------



## Shellbee

Omg! Jepa congratulations lovely that's bloody brilliant news and I have everything crossed that this is your time but I really believe it is - hope you get through to the specialist 

May, aww you'll soon be feeling those flutters, and a summer baby how lovely 

Pixanne how did your scan go? 
Finley is good thank you, we are just waiting to see about grommets and an in patient appointment to do a baked egg challenge as his tests look better than last year!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi everyone,


I'm here still. My outpatient appointment is 18th Feb with my repeat hysteria copy being 23rd feb. Fingers crossed all is well and I can hopefully get started again. 

Jeap congrats xxx


Hello to everyone else x


----------



## may2

Congratulations jepa. 

Nutty- I have everything crossed for you xx

Shellbee- feeling tiny flutters but not regular yet. How are you?
May


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all!


Just a quick update from me!

I had my repeat hysteroscopy yesterday (they had a cancellation so brought me forward by 2 weeks). He said I had no major adhesions which is good news but thinks I may still have some small ones but couldn't tell as I am still bleeding from my af (6 weeks now) but from what he could see the lining looked a lot more healthy. Am off HRT now and got to have an ultrasound in 2 months to look at my lining and see if it thickens up its self then see Dr Majumder in the reproductive medicine clinic in May then if all is ok I can be transferred back to IVF. 

Obviously I am really pleased that they have found what is wrong and have done something about it but on the other hand am upset at having to wait 3 months again. It is now 3 years since my initial assessments so guessing all my tests are now out of date, plus I go to Greece in July/August so it's looking like September at the earliest that I can have treatment so another fertile year wasted   .

Good luck to everyone else, obviously I'm popping by every now and again but am not really posting as nothing is happening xxxx


----------



## blue egg

Oh nutty Nat what a time uv had its So unfair. At least things are moving even though its slowly.
I too am goin to Greece in July and I can't wait. Its the place to relax. Good luck x x


----------



## Pixanne

Oh Nutty,  what a journey!  But it does mean your chances of success will be higher. I know the wait is frustrating,  but if it means a healthy baby,  is worth it. X


----------



## nuttynat1982

What part of Greece are you going to Blue Egg? I go to Parga on the Greece mainland on  26th July for 3 weeks, I can't wait.

Pixanne, they think the scarring was caused by my ERPC after my first cycle and as a result prevented my 2nd cycle from working plus my body responding to the frozen cycle so they are very positive about me getting preggers, they are also now offering scratches and endo glue to everyone (not bad for NHS!)  I keep telling myself they got me preggers the very first time so there is no reason they can't do it again, got my 4 lovely frosties to go at then another full NHS cycle and any resulting frosties before I have to consider private treatment so trying to stay positive and remember how lucky I am to have all these chances on NHS.  Hope your pregnancy is going oK! When do you find out if your team pink or team blue??


----------



## Pixanne

I think positive thinking is a big part of it. So it'll be a dry Christmas for you!  Quick!  Glug some wine!  

I have a sneaky scan tomorrow at 16+2. I haven't been able to get the food poisoning I had out of my mind and I can either worry for the next fou r weeks until my anomaly scan,  or I can pay for peace of mind. As a bonus,  they might be able to tell us which team we are! X


----------



## X-raygirl

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. It's been a while since I've posted as there hasn't really been much to update you all with. I've popped in a few times to see how you are all doing at all the various stages we all seem to be again. Congratulations to all those experiencing good times, long may they continue! Virtual hugs to those that are struggling again with this damned roller coaster of infertility. We all seem to get delayed and things get infuriatinly taken out of our hands when it seems so easy for others around us. I feel your pain! 
We went to see a new consultant at our old clinic (other guy retired) and this lovely lady was so positive, brutally so! She was keen for us to throw everything we can at our next cycle...scratch, embryo glue, embryo scope to make sure we got the best of the bunch back in, suggested if I wanted to try the nk cell biopsy then by all means give it a go. Suggested extra vitamin d supplements and also that we are going to a 5 day blast no matter what as she said with this being our 5th attempt, something's not right and we are going to make sure only the best go back, so if they can't make it to 5 days, they are prob just not going to make it at all. This is something I'm nervous about but can see her point. All that work and effort not to get anything back in, seems so risky!! 
So I contacted prof Quenby in Coventry and arranged to get some ovulation sticks, you just contact them on ovulation day and you get an appointment7-10 days later for the uterine biopsy. The timings of the biopsy are best done at least 2 months after your last ivf cycle and and pregnancy/miscarriage. So timing is great as we haven't started treatment yet. Only problem is I've only gone and got myself a +ve pregnancy test!! 😳 first ever without treatments!! So a little in shock and assuming the worst at every possible moment, but I'll keep you all posted! 
Lmuch love to you all xXx


----------



## Pixanne

Omg congrats X ray!  X


----------



## CG781

Brilliant news Xray, have everything crossed for you! X

How was your scan Pixanne? Did you find out pink or blue?!

Nutty, what a ride you've had. Really hope the next 3 months whizz by for you and you have a frostie implanted soon.  

Hi everyone else!

AFM My two are nearly eight months now, can't believe how time has flown by. Feel so blessed to have them, they are such great little characters! 😍

Love to you all. Xxx


----------



## Pixanne

I did and we've another pink bundle on the way!  Really thrilled!  X


----------



## X-raygirl

Thanks ladies, it was indeed a bit of a shock. But not to worry the planets have now rectified themselves and the balance of the universe is restored as today, 6weeks on the dot, the inevitable is happening. Goodbye little wonder it was a lovely 5 days. 😪


----------



## blue egg

X ray so sorry u have to go through this. I wish I had the words for you. Gutted for you x


----------



## CG781

Oh X-ray I am totally gutted for you. Sending virtual hugs and hope you have the strength to try again. Hopefully the next cycle and new protocol will do the trick. Thinking of you and dh.   X


----------



## Pixanne

There are no words,  x ray.  I'm sorry.  X


----------



## X-raygirl

Thanks girls. 
Glad I'm off today and tomorrow. Not really sure what to do, pixanne can I ask you how much bleeding did you have with dd2. I'm sure I remember you having a terrible time. 
It's just that the 'flow' seems to have slowed down and I only passed a few tiny 'clots' this morning plus the cramping is mild to none. So sorry for the tmi but it's only now noticeable when I go to the loo, but it is bright red scary fresh blood. 
Do I call the epu or do I wait it out a few days?


----------



## CG781

I would wait a few days, as hard as it is and in nicest possible way there's nothing they can do if it is a mc and if not I think earliest you'd see a hb would be about 6+5, that's what I was told anyway. X


----------



## X-raygirl

Thanks CG, that's what I'm thinking. I keep picking up the phone and then not calling as I feel like they'll chase me as I'm only 6 weeks today. If something bad is going to happen, then there's nothing they can do to prevent it. I'll see how things are in the morning and as long as I feel 'well' there should be no real concerns I don't suppose. 
Keep clinging to a little bit of hope tho that something is still in there and how am I gonna know if I don't go see someone! XxX


----------



## Jepa

Oh x-raygirl what a tough situation     .  If I were in your shoes I would make the call to the EPU and just talk to them.  Different units have different regulations about when they'll see you from - some from 6 weeks, some from 7 it seems - and they might stretch them a bit for you if you're really keen to be seen (and especially since it was a natural conception so your dates involve more guesswork than the precision of IVF, if that makes sense).

It may still be too soon to see a hb but it also may not.  We had a healthy hb with this pregnancy at 6+3 and I think it would have been visible already for a couple days as it was pretty clear and strong.  But they would at least be able to know if the pregnancy is still intact and still there (by seeing the sac and feral pole) and then even if it is too soon for hb at least you know what the bleed means.  

I have everything so very crossed and double crossed for you and I'm hoping that your maqic conception is safe and sound     

AFM, I can barely believe it but I'm still pregnant.  It has been a terrifying ride - after waiting so so so very long and after repeated losses it is so difficult to imagine that things may be able to be different.  We've had very regular scans - nearly weekly so far - which has helped a LOT, and it is so incredible to see little possett growing away in there with little heart beating and everything looking amazingly, perfectly, beautifully and blessedly normal!  

The last scan was yesterday at 9w6d and LO even wriggled and waved to DH!  We went in because I was getting increasingly anxious I think because we had come to the point when the longest living of my little ones had died - we found out at 10.5 weeks that s/he had stopped developing approx 9-9.5 weeks that timing is indelibly lodged in my subconscious.  So it is a very important   for us!!  Next stop, 12 week scan…

Has anyone on here had to have a cervical stitch in any pregnancies?  If so, how did it go?  Were there any complications?  I'd love to hear as I've previously been diagnosed as needing one as I've got 3 different factors that each make me likely to have a (charmingly named) 'incompetent cervix' and ben told I'll have to have the stitch put in at 14 weeks.

Pixanne congratulations on being team pink again!  You must be very excited!

CG I can't believe your 2 are 8 months either!  They look soooo adorable on you profile pic!!!

Nutty I'm so please that your team seem to be pulling out all stops to get you knocked up and sticky this time.  I have everything crossed for you.  Surely it's YOUR TURN!!!!!


----------



## Pixanne

X ray,  I had four bouts of bleeding with Sophie.  All were between four and seven weeks and after my pg test.  The second was the scariest - I had a gush and ran to the loo and there were big clots. The first,  a few days before,  I'd gone to loo and when I wiped it was bright red.  I looked down the loo and there were clots.  The other two times it was again bright red but only when I wiped.  I wouldn't write it off yet in my experience. 

Jepa,  glad to hear all is well.  I say go for as many scans as possible!  

X


----------



## X-raygirl

Hi girls, had a tough evening and "passed" quite a lot as those go you who know will know. Called my work as I was meant to be on shift sat night.....good luck to them getting that filled on a Friday, but not my problem! Lol
Spoke to a lovely lady at the epu who was just so nice. She was very careful with her words but she knew as much as I do that there is zero chance of this being a continuing pregnancy. I've to take a hpt on Monday morning if it's still +ve I need to go see them to ensure I don't need help getting 'rid' of the anything left behind. If it's negative it's back to life as 'normal'. 

Trying to find any small positives from this and all I've got so far is that we got a positive hpt with no help at all. That must be good on some scale!
It's so humbling to see all your stories, the positives make this easier to go on with as there us so much hope out there. And unfortunately the negative or troubled stories make me feel not so alone in this journey. 

We are all silent warriors, brave and wounded. All fighting the same but different  battles, with hope on the horizon. I'm so grateful to have found you all my wonderful magpies. XxX


----------



## Shellbee

Oh X-ray, I read your news with such hope then continued down the page and so devastated for you I can't believe it lovely I'm so sorry, but it completely is great news you did it the fun way. I truly hope it's soonykur time , thinking off you x


----------



## Pixanne

Oh x ray,  I'm so sorry.  That is just awful and so cruel.  X


----------



## may2

X Ray


----------



## Jepa

Oh x-ray that's just too awful       .  I know all the virtual hugs in the world cannot take away the tinniest morsel of the pain but please know that we are thinking of you and sneding out those hugs anyway to you wonderful brave lovely woman.  Take care of yourself as much as you possibly can, and know that you don't grieve alone    



love 



xxx J


----------



## X-raygirl

Thanks ladies. Feeling..better...I think. Took a week off work just to steady my brain and seems to be working. Also we booked a holiday, something we've both needed for a looong time. So one week of work starting Sunday and then we are away. Be nice to properly recharge. 
Thanks for all your kind wishes and thoughts. Think it hit me harder this time only because it was so unexpected. 
How are you all doing...I never really asked after any of you was so caught up in my own world. XxX


----------



## Jepa

I popped on here to update about my 12 week scan today, which was AMAZING, I'm completely over the moon          .  

Our little dancer started off reasonably tranquil but moved more and more and MORE as the scan went on and was literally squirming all over the place and stretching arms and legs in all directions, putting its little fingers to it's mouth and generally being full of beans.  SOOO cute, but tricky for the doctors to track down for all the different measurements (not compaining  - it meant we got to spend a lot longer gazing in awe at our little one's antics!).  They got there in the end, though, and everything is perfect!  

I can't believe how much detail we could see, it was incredible! - Fingers and toes and eyes and nose and brains and kidneys and all the little knobs on the spine and so much more. Such a world away from the earlier scans - so much can happen in 2 weeks!  

I had my bloods taken too and surprisingly they processed them while we went off for a coffee so we also got to find out that our chance of chromosomal issue is very very low - a particular relief considering that all these years spent trying to get knocked up means my age now starts me out at high risk.  But back firmly in the very low risk box now, fortunately.  I feel so lucky      

We couldn't have been happier.  This really feels really really real now!!!

X-ray it's good to read you're feeling better and really great that you've booked a holiday and some healing time, which you need and deserve like most people can't even imagine I think!  I hope you're continuing to improve but I also understand that the dark times don't vanish by any stretch of imagination and I'm still thinking of you     

Lots of love to everyone else!!


----------



## may2

Congratulations Jepa! That's  great news
May


----------



## Pixanne

Aw lovely news jepa. I had my 20w scan this week. All well.  Little miss didn't want to cooperate though!  X


----------



## Shellbee

Great news Jepa on your scan and your results  and you too Pixanne X


----------



## MrsC78

Great news Jepa.

Congratulation to you pixanne, your half way through!


----------



## may2

Hi ladies, 
Sorry I have not been posting more regularly but I do read every post.

hope every one is doing well.

AFM, was admitted on Monday with bleeding and abdo pain and by Wednesday I was transferred to surgical ward for appendicitis. First consultant wanted to operate immediately but the second decided to try conservative management as surgery will entail GA. Have been on iv antibiotics and the pain is subsiding. Hoping to go home this evening or tomorrow. Bleeding has also settled to just brown discharge now.
May2


----------



## Pixanne

How scary!  Hope you're on the mend,  may. X


----------



## Shellbee

How are you lovely ladies doing? May I hope you are recovered following the appendicitis 

I have a magpie that keeps visiting my garden and it made me think of you all xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Shellbee! 

Hope your all well! I'm still here hanging on! Finally see my consultant tomorrow 3 months after my last hysteroscopy so am hoping I get the all clear to restart my FET but due to holidays it's gonna be September before I will be requesting treatment  x


----------



## Jepa

Hey ho all,

Shellbee, I also have magpie visitors - a pair have what seems to be a longstanding nest in the big tree in our new backyard and I see them pretty much daily - each time thinking of our magical magpie crew!  They make me feel lucky - as I am right now with a miracle 21 week blooming baby belly!!

May appendicitis!! What a fright!  So hope all's continued to settle and that you're recovering - or even better, recovered - now.

Nutty great you've got the all clear and a plan in place for next treatment, despite the frustrating wait.  Remember to look after yourself in the lead up... I'll be wishing you every luck with it and that this will be your time!!!

Pixanne you must be near ready to pop now, how exciting!

AFM, my 20 week scan was last Thursday and everything was perfect with the bouncing bub - he or she (we're staying team cream) has not stayed still for a minute during any of our many scans, and I've been feeling movements since very early on, which are now very definite and for the past couple of weeks can be felt from the outside too - I've definitely got an active one in there! Tomorrow I reach 21 weeks exactly and I still can't believe I'm really truly pregnant and on track to have this baby, although more and more the likelihood is pointing in that direction and the frequent movements are great for reassurance against the worries that can't be shut down. I'm getting great care and the longest I've had to wait between scans the whole pregnancy has been 3 weeks, so that helps too.

The only downside is what it was always destined to be if I got to this point, which is that the chronic pain I live with with my EDS has flared up hugely and is making life very hard and I'm often struggling to get through the days (and nights).  In the beginning the steroids seem to have been suppressing the worst of it but since i finished tapering off them at 14 weeks my 'normal' pain levels have shot through the roof. I also started getting pain from SPD very early on (9 weeks) which I was aware I would likely be prone to but is just one more thing to add into the mix. Plus now I have also started tapering down my usual strong pain medication so that I will be as drug free as possible when it comes to the later stages of pregnancy (when the things I am on become problematic - fortunately they are fine right now) and for the birth and safe for breast feeding.  

It all really got my spirits down for a while there, especially when I finally got the courage to go and look at pushchairs and realised that they are ALL impossible for me to fold (I don't have the strength on my hands) AND too heavy for me to lift even without a baby in them and I was suddenly hit with the reality of how on earth am I going to cope?     Still, it really just takes us back to the original dilemmas dh and I knew that I would face, which all got put on ice for a (long) while during the 8 years it took us trying to conceive - that well and truly took over as problem number 1!!  Now I am lucky enough to be able to return to the old, now renewed problem, though, which is an infinitely better problem to have than not being pregnant!!! And I have about 19 weeks left to sort it out. Wish me luck...     !

Anyway, sorry for the 'me' post moan rant - it's tricky to know where to unload this stuff to and I'm sorry but you lovelies are taking the hit right now...

Wishing you all all the very best.  Would love to hear anyone's news or general updates...

xxx J


----------



## Shellbee

Hi lovely magpies 

Jepa how are you doing now lovely? Glad that your 20 week scan went well but sorry that you've been struggling . How is the pushchair shopping going? There surely must be something out there that's tailorrd towards people who struggle like yourself with hand strength, it's crazy if there isn't! Have you looked at strollers with newborn inserts rather than pram? They will be lighter and I inow there are some that claim to be one hand fold so maybe better? Then you can just have the car seat fixed and save carrying that round too. You  will cope though hun you'll adapt and learn once baby is here and find ways of doing it. 

Pixanne, how are you hun? New arrival arrived yet?!? 
Have you started the desensitisation with your lo but allergy? We were in hospital starting the egg one for Finley just a couple weeks ago, it feels so wrong giving hi highly baked egg which now thankfully only brings out a rash and not the rest but they hope by doing it in small amounts in 3 years or so he will be trying egg and hopefully won't have such a severe (hopefully no!) reaction 

How's everyone else doing? 

Nutty how are you hun? How did it go with your consultant? Still looking like Seotember for your next cycle? I truly hope this is your time 

Can't belive I am planning my little boys 2nd birthday! Time has gone so quickly. He's so much more setted now allergies are under control and we finally spend less time at the GP/A&E! Although recent seizure sent us there but thankfully just seems to be a nasty reaction to the pox virus starting as 3 days later he had chickpox even though at the time he was fine. 

Anyway, was just thinking about you all and wanted to say hi really


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Shellbee!

Lovely to hear from you! 

I was diagnosed with Ashermans Syndrome so told I need to cycle sooner rather than later to minimise the risk that the scarring will have returned. 

As soon as af comes I've got to start taking HRT again then 6 weeks after that I'm starting to d/r but have to stay on hrt throughout. So I will be d/r whilst I am away on holiday so if my lining finally plays ball I should have a transfer end of August/sept. 

My lovely mother and father in law have offered to pay private for me to see a consultant called Dr Lower in London who is the leading Ashermans Specialist in the UK as he can do special scans to see if the scarring has returned but not sure yet if we are going to see him before our holiday (6 weeks away) or let my clinic try to thicken up the lining first. Am I bit scared of going incase I'm told I've got no chance of ever getting pregnant again 

Can't believe Your planning a 2nd birthday already! That time has flown 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Nutty! 

I'm sorry to hear about your diagnosis but on the other hand at least you know what you are dealing with and hopefully your clinic will run able to come up with a plan to get you pregnant! That's lovely of them to offer to pay for you to see someone privately, hopefully they can see you before you go on holiday, I can imagine your scared but I think they'll be the best people to help you do everything possible too get pregnant x


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Shelbee, glad to hear Finlay's allergies are improving. We've been advised not to Terry desensitized dd1. They're hopeful she'll grow out of it and are testing again when she's five. 

Nutty, sorry to hear about your diagnosis but I'm sure the experts will find a way round it. Art last they have a clear picture now.

Afm, 34w now so nut long to go but I am massive! I'm diabetic again but the hospital are looking after me.

X


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Pixanne! 

Nearly there now then! eorry you've got GD again but glad the hospital are looking after you . Does that mean you'll be induced if you don't go yourself by w certain date? 

We were initially told the same but we swapped Finleys allergy consultants to see someone in London and it all changed x


----------



## Pixanne

Really? Can I ask who you saw? 

Yes, they'll let me go until about 39w then break my waters. At least I won't have baby weight to lose!

X


----------



## Shellbee

We saw Dr Adam Fox at the portland hospital highly recommend it's been fab 

lol that's defo a positive! Do you have any names picked out?


----------



## Pixanne

We like Elodie, Amelie and Cecily. We'll wait and see her before deciding x


----------



## may2

Hi ladies,
Sorry for the no personal.
Was admitted on Wednesday 8/6/15 as the appendix flared up again. Unfortunately this time antibiotics was unable to keep it in check, so baby Michelle Priye is here following and emcs plus appendicectomy on the 12/6/15 @ 14:20. She weighs 2.74kg @36/40 Small but strong. Recovery is slow and painful but we are hanging on. Still in hospital.
Thanks lovelies for all your support 
May2


----------



## nuttynat1982

Congratulations May!

Lovely name! I wish both you and Michelle a speedy recovery x


----------



## Shellbee

Congratulations May! A lovely name. Hope you feel better soon x 

Pixanne, lovey names we had Amelie as our girls name x


----------



## Pixanne

Well done may and glad all is well. X


----------



## X-raygirl

Congratulations may!! Hopefully you start to feel better soon and get to enjoy and love your special little bundle! I'm hoping she is doing ok too. 

Shellbee! He's almost two already, my goodness! Where has that time gone! Glad he's getting on better with regards to allergies and hope he's feeling better after being poorly with the pox/seizure.

Jepa, hope you are feeling better and a bit more positive, Mother Nature will help you overcome any small hurldles when it comes to dealing with baby, you'll find your own way of adapting and using things your way to make everyday chores and duties a breeze! Try not to worry, it's what you've been waiting for all this time... You'll be a supermum! One that your child will be proud of! Positive thoughts. 

Pixanne, boo to the diabetes, yay to the not so much baby weight to loose, every cloud and all that  hope you are keeping well otherwise. Love the name Amelie but as your other girls are two name ladies I reckon Amelie Rose sounds lovely. In fact all three of them with Rose sound good!  Best of luck when she gets here, you'll know her name when you see her. 

Nutty, hope you are doing ok. Must be a mix of emotions to have another diagnosis. On the one hand knowing the problem helps but knowing what negatives that problem has makes things equally as hard. Lovely of your in laws to offer financial help, hoping you don't need it and everything works well for an aug/September, we might be on together I have nurse appt Wednesday to get things going again, so in hoping for august/sept too. 

Love to the rest of you magpies I may have missed, I'd been thinking about you all this week I've seen 100's of our feathered friends and thought I'd better check in with you all! 
As I said cycle 5 is looming, feel more apprehensive each time we do this. Not sure what scares me more, it just not working or the fear of another m/c. Only time will tell!
Much love as always xXx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hello ladies!


Well I'm back on the cycle roller coaster. My clinic decided I needed to cycle sooner rather than later and due to my ashermans they need to handle my FET differently.

I am currently a week and half into a course of estrodol, on the 4th August I am starting to d/r, a week after I have to stop the estrodol so it's not in my blood stream when I go for my bloods and baseline scan on 18th August. I also I have to see my gynae consultant in the IVF clinic around 18th August as they want to keep a very close eye on me. Also my IVF nurse Sam who is dealing with me (she looked after me all last year) wants to push for them to transfer 2 of my 4 frozen embryo's if I get to transfer stage this time due to all the problems I've had getting my lining right. 


Can't believe after all the waiting I'm finally back on it again. I hope so much that it is finally my time


----------



## Pixanne

Brilliant news Nutty.  We'll be here to cheer you on. X


----------



## X-raygirl

Well I've just seen 7 magpies.....and a pigeon. So felt compelled to contact you all today. 
Hope everyone is well. 
Back on the roller coaster myself. 
Got dates and protocol sorted. 
Metformin on the 26th July and menopur day 2/3 of my next cycle. Nervous and excited for the changes and different things we are trying this time. 
Maybe our luck will change too. 
Cycle 5 I'm coming to get you!! 
Much love magpies. XxX


----------



## Pixanne

Hurrah!  Good luck x ray x


----------



## nuttynat1982

LooKs like we're cycling together again X-ray


----------



## X-raygirl

Yeah nutty! 😊
I'll have an old but new cycle partner. 
Hoping we are both lucky this time round. 
Got everything crossed for you this time and 🙏 for no more sneaky set backs for you. XxX


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks! I hope we're both lucky too. My drugs got delivered today so starting to feel real now


----------



## Pixanne

Hello lovelies

Just to let you know Elodie Ruby arrived yesterday at 7.35 am weighing 9lb4. Hideous labour but I managed to achieve another vbac so v pleased.  She's just wonderful! 

X


----------



## X-raygirl

Huge congratulations pixanne!!!!
Perfect addition to the family. Welcome little one💖


----------



## Shellbee

Congratulations pixanne! Sorry her arrival was hideous but well done on VBAC . I love her name! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Congratulations pixanne x


----------



## blue egg

Well done pixanne you did well another gorgeous daughter x x


----------



## Jepa

Wow, congratulations Pixanne, that's such wonderful news!!  And what a beautiful name too!  I hope all is continuing to go well with you and your family    

AFM I'm 33 weeks tomorrow and cannot believe it!!!  DH and I went to antenatal classes on the weekend and it was so surreal - kept feeling like I had been supplanted into a dream that was actually my real life.  And talking about approaching delivery and beyond and this big amazing enveloping assumption from all present that we'll be going home with a baby - OUR baby!!!  There were quite a lot of times I had to fight down the tears, but good tears.  Fingers crossed the coming weeks and months continue to go according to plan.

Pregnancy has been consistently bumpy but also ultimately healthy so far.  I'm currently on 2 weekly scans as we're high risk in several different departments but the most recent scan on monday continued to show a very happy looking little bub.  I keep on pinching myself!

Nutty and Xray I will be eagerly watching as you go into your treatment rounds and have everything crossed for you both, hoping and praying for the very best outcomes you both so deserve.     that your babies are on their way to you.

xxx to everyone
J


----------



## nuttynat1982

Not long now Jepa!!!

I'm now on week 6 of taking HRT and 2 days into d/r so things are actually moving but trying not to get hopes up too much as obviously I'm relying on my lining responding so still got around 4/5 weeks before I'll know if I'll get a transfer this time x


----------



## Carrots12

Hey ladies, how are you?!

So I haven't been on here in a veeeeeeeeery long time and so much seems to have happened!

Pixanne - congratulations on your new arrival!  Love her name (my niece is also called Elodie).  Hope you are having fun with your three gorgeous girls - gosh, its going to be fun getting in the bathroom when they are teenagers!  

May - congratulations to you on the arrival of baby Michelle!  How are you both doing now?  I hope you are enjoying getting to know your new favourite person.

Jepa - wowie, not long to go for you!  Its such a surreal feeling isn't it?  And exciting and scary and emotional all at the same time.  I'm sending you lots of luck for a happy and relaxed birth.  Noone can plan their birth or know what is going to happen but I found just keeping as calm as I could was the best thing for me.  Our bodies are amazing things and they know what to do and for me it was the best experience of my life and I'd do it again in a heartbeat.  And you'll find you cry happy tears at everything from now on.  

Nutty and Xray - wishing you both lots and lots of luck for your treatments.  I have been popping on every now and again to see where you are getting to and am so pleased things are moving in the right direction.

AFM, my little girl was 16 months old yesterday - it is amazing and scary how quickly the time is going.  She is such a little character and I love her more every day.  We are very very blessed.

Lots of love and hugs to you all.
xxx


----------



## X-raygirl

Lovely to hear from some familiar old friends on here, think I'm going to stay away from the cycle buddies groups and just check in occasionally with you guys, I feel more comfortable here. 😊
Plus with this being cycle 5 I don't feel I need my hand held just quite so much....is that a good thing? Who knows. Been really struggling with the metformin this time constantly nauseous and upset tummy most of the time, hope it's all worth it! My first injection this morning in just over a year and it feels like it was just yesterday I was doing this... Where have the last 12 months gone! 
Nutty, hope things are moving all in the right direction for you and you catch me up in a couple of weeks. 
Much love to you all! XxX


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi magpies 


Had my baseline scan and saw my consultant yesterday, it's systems all go, back in clinic 2nd Sept for lining scan then provisional transfer booked for 8th September on bases that my lining gets to 6mm or above. Consultant agreed yesterday to put two back due to all the difficulties - they don't normally do this with blasts. 

He did tell me though that if I get cancelled or get a bfn that he wants to do another hysteroscopy though so keeping everything crossed that I get there!

Hope all is well with you X-ray and lovely to hear from you carrots x


----------



## X-raygirl

Hi ladies, just checking in to see how you all are and to wish nutty best of luck on the 2nd with your scans etc. 🙏 your lining behaves itself this time! Best of luck!! 
We had 2x day 3 embryos put back on Monday, again, nothing made it to day 5 or to freeze so we will just have to wait the dreaded 2weeks and see what happens. 
Hope you are all well, coping with your little monsters, waiting for them to arrive or waiting to have them put back home! Much love. XxX


----------



## Jepa

Oh X-ray best best best luck and I have everything crossed for you as you wait.  So hope this one works out for you      

Nutty that sounds really positive and I'll be checking in to see how you get on with your lining, sending you good 'plumping' vibes and everything crossed for you too as things move forward that you get to do the transfer and most important get that magic sticky positive result when it comes to it      

Thanks for your messages Nutty and Carrots - so nice to have words of encouragement from trusted Magpies. Carrots I can't believe your LO is 16 months already, how gorgeous!! 

I'm now 36+5 and my stitch is due to come out on Thursday.  Absolutely stunned and feeling so lucky to have made it this far.  It has been a complicated pregnancy and at the moment I'm in at the hospital nearly every day for one thing or another and getting lots of monitoring, but things are looking really good and baby seems happy in there - she or he is definitely VERY active, which is always such a reassuring sign and I feel lucky to have that very frequent and obvious presence there to keep me as sane as possible through things that would otherwise have me heading towards the loony bin!  I'm looking forward to the birth (though it still doesn't actually feel like it could really happen  ) and I'm SO EXCITED to finally meet my little lovely!!!

I hope everyone else is keeping well and sending you all lots of big Magpie 

xx J


----------



## Shellbee

Jepa! Eek! Nearly there lovely, hope the stitch removal isn't too traumatic and you manage to enjoy the last few weeks of your pregnancy, having lots of complications I know that's difficult but I so wish the day I was finally induced that I had spent an extra 5 mins just watching and feeling my bump move (rather than counting the movenents as we were monitored constantly with IUGR) if I don't get on before the big day good luck and enjoy those first tiny snuggles! 

Nutty I hope all is going ok? And good luck for your scan tomorrow 


X-ray congratulations on being PUPO! Everything crossed that this is your time. When is OTD? 

Love to everyone else x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Had my scan and lining is at 6mm. Had a phone call this afternoon and they are going ahead with ET on Tuesday and OTD will be 22nd September. Eeeeekkkkk


----------



## Carrots12

Good luck for Tuesday Nuttynat, I'll keep everything crossed for you.  You've had such a long wait and journey to get to this point so I really hope everything goes to plan.  I'll keep logging on to see how you get on.      

xx


----------



## X-raygirl

Nutty, I am thrilled for you!!
The 22nd will be here in no time at all. Best of luck  on Tuesday!
Jepa, what wonderful news that you are nearly there. Hope the last few weeks are blissful. Enjoy it bet you can't wait to meet your little one. So excited for you!!

As for me, bit confused! Lol I did an evening test last night, bad I know...at 10days post 3day transfer. And it was THE strongest positive I've ever had. Official test day is 16days post 3day transfer on the 9th. But I have some family get togethers this weekend and wanted to check the lie of the land with regards to a celebratory prosecco. Guess I'll need to find an excuse to drive!! It couldn't possibly still be trigger shot could it? Even tho this is attempt 5 at this I seem to have lost all my knowledge. Not quite sure whether to believe it or not. After the not so positive news that the embryos had a lot of fragmentation in them we had almost given up hope for this time....or any time. And we're facing difficult decisions about donor eggs. But this could possibly mean we don't need that extra help. I'm under no illusions either though, been here enough times. So the next few weeks are crucial for us. Still going with steroids, clexane and progesterone. And trying to act.....normal!! Lol.


----------



## Pixanne

Wow x ray!  Sounds positive!  I don't think the trigger would be showing now hon. 

Jepa,  nearly there!  Enjoy sleep while you can. 

Nutty,  I'm so pleased to hear you're getting your et. Everything is crossed for you. 

Well,  last day of the holidays for us before dd1 goes back to preschool. It's flown by. Today we've baked,  made superhero capes,  scooted, bounced on the trampoline and played with the chickens. .. All before 10am. I'm knackered,  they're still going. Thank the Lord elodie is such a good baby! X


----------



## X-raygirl

Pixanne....I kind of know it's not the trigger, but can't quite believe it's positive! So trying to blame anything else other than pregnancy on the positive pregnancy test!! You'd think I'd be overjoyed. But I'm terrified! I hate the sudden influx of happy thoughts and hope for the future for it all to be taken away in another few weeks. 
Act normal! Act normal!
Sounds like you've had a fun filled morning. Hopefully time for a group snooze this afternoon! XxX


----------



## nuttynat1982

Congratulations X-ray - I can understand how you are feeling as I'll be feeling exactly the same if I'm lucky enough to get a bfp. 

In fact if I do get a bfp I think I will be a regular at my epu.

Keeping everything crossed that it is both our times


----------



## X-raygirl

Nutty, thank you. I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic but I think until an actual baby comes out I'll never believe it could happen! Lol
Your time is coming, that wee body of yours is all ready for your snow family, it was just taking its time to get the conditions perfect. It's going to be worth all the heartache to get to this point I'm sure! I'll be watching with interest on your progress! Positive thoughts!! Our consultant said laughter was indeed the best medicine, all those happy endorphins! So maybe the fact we thought our embies were laughable was a good thing after all. So make sure to have a good giggle after transfer!! 💖
Much love. XxX


----------



## Shellbee

Eek that sounds POSITIVE X-ray! I was always told its 1day for each 1,000 units of HCG you injected so if you know the amount you can work it out from that? But 10 days sounds inline with the average to me for it not to be the trigger! 

Nutty good luck for Tuesday hun!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hello Magpies! 

Can't believe I'm finally saying this.... I'm officially pupo! Also the best thing is it seems my lining had a growth spurt in the last week as it all looked nice and thick  I've nicknamed them bubble and squeak. OTD is 21/9/15 so let the craziness begin


----------



## X-raygirl

Congratulations nutty! I am beyond pleased for you! 💖
Got everything crossed and double crossed and triple crossed for you and your wee team. Sounds like you were more than ready to have them back in. 😍
These next two weeks are going to fly by. Plain sailing, nothing troublesome and just a nice relaxing pupo bubble. 
Hoping we can compare notes along the way as....apparently I'm still producing a positive pee test! Got official clinic appointment outcome tomorrow. I'll keep checking in to see how your doing. 
Much much love to you and your lovely new family. XxX


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks X-ray! And Yay you've still got your bfp!! Hope I'm lucky enough to produce a BFP.

I've already bulk bought cheap tests from eBay as history has taught me I'm a naughty early tester   And at least I won't have spent a small fortune in the meantime.

Suppose it's time to join the 2ww thread again x


----------



## X-raygirl

Well otd and its positive! 😍
Even tho I turned up at my clinic 2days late....here's hoping I was so confused due to the 'baby brain' lol. Never been so mortified! 
Still remaining cautious at this point but nutty your otd is our 1st scan date, our first shared landmark. Hope it's good for both of us. XxX


----------



## nuttynat1982

Fingers crossed it's a good day for us both.... Lol you turning up 2 days late 😆


----------



## Shellbee

Whoop!!! That is fantastic news!!   so pleased for you. Lots of positive vibes and good luck ones your way, this is your time it has to be


----------



## X-raygirl

Just wanted to pop in and see how you are doing butt? No sneaky testing or have you exhausted your eBay supply!!
I've had a stressful weekend of telling blatant lies to all my family as to why I wasn't drinking at a big family party!  Feel terrible! Hopefully it'll be worth it when/if I get to share good news in a few weeks time. 
Sending love to you nutty for test day Tuesday and also to all our fellow magpies hope you are all doing well. XxX


----------



## X-raygirl

Sorry nutty! My predictive text called you butt! 🙈


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hey, not good news from me, I've been naughty early testing since 6dp5dt using eBay tests and frer and today is 12dp5dt (OTD tomoz) and it's another bfn. Obviously am absolutely gutted as felt like I did when got bfp and also in the knowledge that I've got to have more surgery and got a fight on my hands to try and get my remaining Frosties and funding moved. 

Hope you get better news than me tomoz x


----------



## Carrots12

So sorry it didn't work for you NuttyNat.  Big hugs.  

xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks Carrotts, 


I've been listed for another hysteroscopy so am waiting for my date. Have also made an appointment to see an ashermans specialist in London to get his opinion. 

Hope your well x


----------



## X-raygirl

Nutty I am beyond devastated for you. This is such sad news. I can't imagine what you are feeling at the moment, be sure I am thinking of you. This journey is not over for you, a horrible, unfair, heartbreaking setback for you both but not the end of the road. Sending you lots of love and positive thoughts to help you through the coming weeks/months. 
Much, much love you strong, beautiful woman. Wish I could just give you a hug and make it all better. XxxX


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks xxx

How did your scan go? X


----------



## X-raygirl

Ahh nutty it seems so wrong to be sharing this with you, which is why I never updated about myself earlier. 
Our scan went well thank you so much for asking. We saw two little sacs but only one little heartbeat so as much as it's the most exciting thing to ever happened and the furthest we have ever gotten on this journey it again was tinged with sadness to a certain degree. I know that might sound incredibly ungrateful esp with what you are going thro at the moment. But there always seems to be loss or compromise surrounding this fertility stuff! 
I'm hoping you are feeling ok and managing to get your head round the next step for yourself with regards to more surgery. Take care of yourself. It means a lot you are still thinking of my progress. XxX


----------



## nuttynat1982

Awwww I'm sorry that one sac didn't have a heart beat, could their be a chance they maybe it's a little behind?? Am hoping that the little heart beat keeps fluttering for you xxxx


----------



## Shellbee

Oh Nutty I'm so sorry Hun , such devastating news for you. Thinking of you xx 


X-Ray : Great news on your scan and that little flicker, sorry there was a little sadness to with the empty scan but like nutty said maybe time yet x


----------



## X-raygirl

Feeling sad 😢
Had a bit of bleeding today, would tie in with the mild cramps I've had on and off last couple of days. Going to see what happens overnight then contact clinic in the morning. Got two thoughts in my head, 1 that it's the sac with no heartbeat that's leaving and the other is fine. Or it's the complete end of everything...again. Times would be right gong by my track record. Will keep you guys posted. 
Hope everyone else is doing 'OK' as much as possible. Love to you all. XxX


----------



## Shellbee

Thinking of you X-ray and hoping with everything that it's nothing xxxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thinking of you X-ray and   that all is ok X


----------



## X-raygirl

Thank you ladies. As fast as the bleed started it stopped. So....just waiting. Not quite sure what for though. 
Clinic didn't seem that concerned. Which concerned me more I think! Lol. But apparently 'these things can happen' and if it happens again contact someone asap. But fingers crossed it was just a wee blip. Was a very strange 'woosh' tho. But thankfully haven't had anything else like it since. Convinced myself it was all over as i'm really not feeling 'pregnant' at all. Maybe I've turned out to be one of the lucky ones after all this time. Although I would like to get maybe a little hint that something was happening in there! 
Love to you all as always. XxX


----------



## Pixanne

X ray,  you might remember when I was pregnant with Sophie I had four big bleeds. They were whooshes.  One in particular,  I remember I was standing at the sink and there was a sudden whoosh.  But she was fine and now a barmy two year old who today went to her sister's ballet class dressed in a princess dress with wellies and joining in the bend and stretch! X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Glad all seems ok X-ray.

Lol at Sophie at ballet class today. I'm a ballet teacher X


Got a busy couple of weeks, pre op next Friday then off to London on Saturday ready to see an Ashermans specialist on the Monday then my repeat  hysteroscopy is 27th October.


----------



## X-raygirl

Hi magpies. Hope you are all well. 
Nutty, hoping the visit with the specialist went ok and your not too nervous about the hysteroscopy. Thinking of you. XxX


----------



## may2

Happy new year all


----------



## CG781

Hi Magpies! Laughing at your happy new year message may! 

How's everyone doing? I've kind of lost track a bit, any further news with you Nutty? All ok with you X-ray? 

My twins are 20 months now, the girl has been walking since October but the boy is still only walking if holding onto me. Giving it another month and then if still the same might see what doc says. Maybe he's just lazy!! 

Hope everyone is well, can't wait for spring to get here and some brighter weather!!

Hugs to all!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Cg!

Glad your twins are doing well.

Well my news is I've moved clinics, we contacted our ccg who approved our remaining NHS funding to be moved to care fertility. Our 2 Frosties are being moved this week then as soon as af arrives I can start treatment.

They are doing things a bit different this time. They've decided I'm not going to D/R so it will be like a natural cycle but still taking double dose/patches of hrt plus I'm already taking something called trental which they prescribed and vitamin e. They gave also prescribed viagra as there is research from us that it can improve lining as when I had a scan at care my lining didn't look fantastic.

The bad thing is that the consultant at care as advised us that once we've exhausted our NHS funding that he feels we'd be better off putting our money into surrogacy rather than paying for private cycles which is a bit of a blow to be honest as it will cost around 20k  

Happy new year to you too May xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hey everyone, how are you all?

Natty - I've got everything crossed that this time is your time and that you won't have to look at surrogacy (nearly fell of my seat when I saw how much money you'd need for that!!).  Hopefully the new protocol and drugs etc will work.  Will you be doing a fresh cycle rather than using your frosties?

CG - Glad the twins are doing well, am sure your little boy will be up and running around before you know it.  My little girl is going to be 2 in April, it goes soooo blooming quickly doesn't it?!  Such a fun age at the moment though, despite the terrible two tantrums.

X-Ray - how are things with you?

Hope everyone else is doing okay.  I do still think of you all when I see a magpie.  

Lots of love and hugs.
xxx


----------



## X-raygirl

Ahhh, my magpies! You've flown back!! Very happy to see a bit of chat on here, glad you are all doing so well. It's crazy to think some of you have 2year olds time does indeed fly! 
Nutty, I'll follow your next steps with great interest, please keep us updated with how things progress. Try not to let the 'shadow' of what your consultant said about surrogates get in your head or give you added pressure. This cycle deserves all the attention of it's own. 😊
As for me, 32 weeks on Monday! Eeek! Not quite sure how that happened! Not had too many problems along the way, now just panicking a bit as I never, ever thought I'd get this far and still think something is going to go wrong before the end so haven't really got much prepared! 8 weeks is enough to get a nursery decorated  and buy all the other bits and pieces yeah?!? Much love. XxX


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hello Magpies!!just thought I'd update you all... I'm having my ET on Thursday!! Can't believe the difference at my new clinic, it's all so organised and positive. I feel so much more relaxed. Have also been having acupuncture which has helped. Fingers crossed this is the one X


----------



## CG781

OMG Nutty that is brilliant news! Will have everything crossed for you Thursday and for the next two weeks   that you get a BFP!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thank so! Everything was perfect today, lining was 7.5mm and our embryo survived the thaw with 100% of the cells intact. OTD is 9th May so only a week and a half to wait. Was such a calmer process at my new clinic, didn't even feel anything during et and hadn't even realised they'd done it! Time now for the 2ww craziness 😁


----------



## X-raygirl

Nutty! So pleased for you! You sound so positive, lovely to read.  Me and you are on the countdown together again (for different reasons), my due date is the 10th so we will both be ticking off the days on the calendar! Got everything crossed for you. 
Much love to you all. XxX


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hello!!

Update from me..... As you all know I'm a very naughty early tester. Any way thought I'd tell you all its a BFP for me!!! Goth the yesterday on first response and have peed on every singe brand of test they sell in boots and they all say the same including clear blue digital which had me at 1-2 weeks. I'm absolutely over the moon but terrified at the same time if that makes sense. Just got to stay


----------



## CG781

Strangely I was thinking about you this morning and wondering when you'd test! So pleased you got a BFP!! Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## X-raygirl

Nutty!!!! 🍾💖🍾💙🍾
I am so excited for you! You naughty early tester you! I'll be keeping everything crossed this wee one is of the sticky nature. Completely understand your excitement/terror. But positive vibes, lots of positive vibes. XxxX


----------



## CG781

How are you doing X-ray? Any sign of baby making an arrival?! Hope all goes smoothly for you! X


----------



## Carrots12

Amaaaaazzzing news - congrats NuttyNat!  Keeping everything crossed for you.

X-raygirl - any news from you??

xx


----------



## X-raygirl

Hi ladies, official due date tomorrow. Doesn't feel like anything will happen any time soon though! The initial plan was a sweep last week and induction at due date if it hadn't worked.....but baby was still way too high for anything to be done safely. Plus the wee monkey dropped its heart rate twice to 40 bomb while they were listening in so got sent for CtG that day. Everything fine there tho. It actually punched me as heart rate dropped, we think it had the cord in its hand! 
So ctg again on 11th and again on the 17th with consultant review after scan to discuss eviction proceedings if nothing has happened by then. 
I have a few added issues that mean c-section will be a general anaesthetic which is why I didn't choose to book in for section on due date. So wait, wait, wait! That's all I can do. I feel happy and comfortable so not too desperate to be in labour just yet, and if I have to wait 7 days over that's not too much of a hardship.
Will keep you all posted! 
Nutty, hope you are doing ok and not spent a fortune on daily (or hourly) pee sticks!
Love to you all. XxX


----------



## nuttynat1982

X-ray! Hope your little one appears soon! I have spent a small fortune on pee sticks but today was OTD so it's official! My first scan will be two weeks today when I will be 6+2. Am feeling slightly anxious now. As I'm complicated this time round I have an appointment with my go on Wednesday as I believe I have to be monitored carefully as I could have placenta problems due to the ashermans plus I'm kind of hoping I'll get lots of extra scans which will reassure me. Having Accupuncture tomorrow and he's also a practicing gp so I may bend his ear also!! So it's onto the next 2ww now for me!


----------



## X-raygirl

Nutty, everything is going to be just fine I can feel it. Keep that positive, relaxed outlook going. Another 2weeks is nothing. Hopefully you'll see a wee teeny heartbeat then. I'm sure you'll be able to be scanned as often as needed. The girls at my nhs early pregnancy dept were very good with me, offering me scans any time I felt I needed it. I think sometimes they read the 'sad' story at the top of my notes and felt sorry for us. Got everything crossed for you this time round nutty. XxX


----------



## X-raygirl

Nutty, hope you are hanging in there before your scan date! 

Afm....
16.05.16
8lbs11oz
Waters broke at 8:15am
2paracetamol
2co-codamol
Minimal tear
Baby boy here at 5:31pm! 

Completely in love 💙


----------



## CG781

Oh x-Ray!!!! I am so happy for you! Such wonderful news to wake up to this morning!! So brave pushing out a big boy with only a couple of painkillers too!! Enjoy every minute getting to know him and give him a big cuddle from all of us! 

Nutty - hope you're not going too crazy waiting for your scan (6 More sleeps?). Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed.  

Love to all!! 😘


----------



## nuttynat1982

Congrats X-ray!! 

I'm doing ok! Driving myself crazy but like you said only 6 days to go!!


----------



## X-raygirl

Thanks girls, my little magpie is just adorable! 😊
A sleepy little bundle too. Long may that last! 
Not long now nutty. Till you see everything you've always dreamed of! XxX


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi ladies,

I started bleeding last night - only very lightly but ended up at my epu where I had an internal and my cervix is still closed thank god but have got to have a scan today as i keep getting really bad pains in the left side of my pelvis. Bleeding was only when I wiped and was bright red yesterday but is now brown and stringy (sorry tmi) terrified I'm about to m/c or I'm having an ectopic but on the other side I know that light bleeding in early pregnancy is common so trying not to panic. Had a bit of an upset stomach yesterday so also hoping its that!

A very scared nutty X


----------



## CG781

Oh nutty, you poor thing. Fingers crossed the scan today shows everything is ok. I had some bleeding early on too when I'd over excerpted myself and it's so scary but thankfully all ok which I really hope will be for you too. Thinking of you.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Had my scan, all is fine and for the first time ever I saw a beautiful heart beat, cried like a baby. No sign of where the bleeding has come from though so they think it's down to the fact I had an upset tummy.


----------



## CG781

I was literally holding my breath waiting for the website to open and read your message! So pleased everything is looking ok (and in the right place)! Really hope it's all ok from now on!


----------



## X-raygirl

Nutty.....I am in tears reading this!! Like, actual bubbling with happiness for you! I would blame the hormones but I don't think that's it. I'm just so happy for you and that little heartbeat. Wonderful news! 💓


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi ladies 

Bad news from me, I've just been told I've had another Mmc


----------



## CG781

No, no, no....can't believe I'm reading this Nutty it's just not fair. I'm so sorry to hear your sad news.  
Probably too early to make decisions but will you have another go? Another fresh cycle perhaps? I had two mc (frozen) and third time (fresh, short protocol) they threw everything at it (steroids in case my body/immune system  was rejecting embryo, low dose aspirin and fragmin to make sure no clots in placenta blood flow, continued progesterone to 20+ weeks etc) not sure if this was the key but no harm trying and the result for me was a successful pregnancy when I'd failed before. Worth discussing with your consultant if you have the strength (and resources) to try again.

So sorry again, really thought this was your time Nutty, big hugs xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Yes i'll try again, spoke with clinic briefly about Chicago tests which we think we're going to have, clinic sent me straight to the Epu. I've got to have medical management cause of my ashermans and they can't fit me in till Saturday   just want to get it over and done with so I can move on. Was horrible at clinic cause I could see on the screen and knew by the measurements before she even told me. Seems to have stopped at a similar time and around 4 days after I had a scan at Epu cause I'd had another small bleed. I'm gonna ask clinic to throw everything at me cause something isn't right


----------



## MrsC78

Hi Nutty

Sorry to hear your news. I've had 4 miscarriages. I done Chicago bloods on this finally round and cycled with ARGC in London. I really think this and their close monitoring made the difference. It is very intense cycle and took me 9 months to sort my immunes out and start but was worth it in the end.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do next. Let me know if you need any info on immunes and treatment.  Xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~

Here's your new home Ladies.........................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=346009.new#new

Chux xx


----------

